# Big Rug On-Road at R/CAR Indy 2011/12



## Kevin Cole

R/CAR(Radio Controlled Auto Racing)
present 
The Big Rug
_at the Marion County Fairgrounds in Indianapolis_

_Address:
7300 E Troy Ave, Indianapolis, IN 46239-1267(In the Big 4H Building)
_
_Website:_
www.rcarindy.com

_Hours:
Check our monthly calendar for special events._
http://rcarindy.com/hours.html

We Race Carpet On-Road...
Every Wednesday & Friday at 7pm...doors open at 4pm
_(Year round..except during the County Fair)_
Every Sunday at 1pm...doors open at 10am
_(October thru May)_

RACE FEE
_Weekdays-$10 for the first entry...$5 for each additional entry_
(Two heats and the Mains)
_Weekends-$15 for the first entry...$5 for each additional entry_
(Three heats and the Mains)
_$5 Practice Fee if not Racing_

_Contact Phone Numbers:_

_Kevin Cole(R/CAR President-Owner-Track Director)
(765) 624-9768

Jim Quillin(R/CAR Track Chaplain-Owner)
(317) 590-4707

Bill Pennington(Pennington's Hobby Shop Owner/Operator)
(317) 402-1061_
*_Call Bill for the Hobby Shop hours_

_R/CAR offers a huge facility that supports our carpet racing year round.Our track is 96'x40' CRC ozite with AMB scoring supported by RC Scoring Pro software. The drivers stand is 60' long with wheel chair access from both ends. The pit area has room for over 120 racers with plenty of room & electric.
Our facility also houses Pennington's Hobby Shop right next to the track for all your racing/hobby needs.
We also have a full menu Cafe/Diner with great food at reasonable prices and we also offer WiFi, a TV with cable, and a separate television with a Playstation2 for the kids.
We're very proud to offer a World Class facility and hope you all can come out and enjoy it.
R/CAR is a faith based organization that stride to provide an exceptional RC experience for the entire family._

2011/2012 On Road Classes
_R/CAR has the final ruling about any rules in question_:thumbsup:

*Vintage Trans Am*
_Any 1/10th scale 4WD sedan chassis
Only HPI part #4797 31mm Rear and #4793 26mm Front Vintage compound treaded tires with stock inserts are allowed
Tires must have full visible tread on tire at first qualifier of the day.
Only Novak 25.5 motors are allowed
All Current USVTA rules will be followed
No 1-ways are allowed…..cars must be full time 4 wheel drive all the time
USVTA list of ESC’s _
http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/2010rules.pdf


*USGT*
_Any 190mm 4wd or FWD Sedan chassis
Any 190-200mm USGT/2 door sports car bodies….NO ROAR/IFMAR listed bodies are allowed
Any ROAR approved 21.5 motor is allowed
Any Scale type molded plastic wing is allowed
Any Lexan wing must be no more than 10mm thick
Any Legal ROAR spec ESC set to ROAR spec Software
Only HPI X-Pattern tires & Solaris med or hard compound pre-mounted tires on their spoked rims are allowed
*Racers will be required to run the Solaris tire when the Hurricane Mid West All-Star Series comes to R/CAR on Nov.12 & Feb,25_

*17.5 Touring Car*
_Chassis-Any 4WD Touring Car Chassis
Motor:17.5 Brushless
Speed Control:Any Legal ROAR spec ESC set to ROAR spec Software
Tires:Open Rubber Tire
Body:Any ROAR/IFMAR approved body_

*17.5 12th Scale*
_Chassis:Any 12th scale chassis
Motor:17.5 Brushless
Speed Control:Any Speed Control(Open)
Tires:Any 12th scale foam tire
Body:Any 12th scale body_

*13.5 12th Scale*
_Chassis:Any 12th scale chassis
Motor:13.5 Brushless
Speed Control:Any Speed Control(Open)
Tires:Any 12th scale foam tire
Body:Any 12th scale body_

*Mod 12th Scale*
_Chassis:Any 12th scale chassis
Motor:Open
Speed Control:Any Speed Control(Open)
Tires:Any 12th scale foam tire
Body:Any 12th scale body_

*World GT*
_Chassis:Any 200mm pan style chassis
Motor:13.5 Brushless
Speed Control:Any Speed Control(Open)
Tires:World GT Spec (Purple Ring)
Body:Open Body at R/CAR
*Here's a link to the national rules for reference_
http://www.worldgtrc.com/World GT rules - 09.pdf

*Mini-Cooper*
_We will follow the TCS rules package with an open body rule._
www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini

*Sportsman TC*
_Any 2wd/4wd Sedan/TC chassis
Body:True Sports Car bodies ran in GT & GT2 
(Body should look like a real race car, also numbers are preferred)
Motor:Tamiya Silver Can or any 25.5 brushless motor
Tires:Any rubber sedan tire is allowed
Speed Control:Any brushed ESC’s are allowed with the Tamiya motor
The 25.5 must use a ESC from the ROAR spec list of ESC's in spec mode
_


*RULES THAT YOU NEED TO KNOW*
_
17.5 TC weight..........1380g
USGT weight.....4WD-1450g /// FWD-1400g
VTA weight................1550g
12th scale weight.......730g
World GT weight.........930g
Ride height...12th Scale 3mm, World GT 4mm, All TC classes 5mm
Open Traction compound at R/CAR
ROAR approved Lipo’s and Motors only_
Here is a link to the ROAR Approved List of SPEC ESC's
http://www.roarracing.com/?page_id=737

*The Big Rug has a few National level races coming to town this season...
here's what is on schedule as of the date this thread was posted.*

_*2011/12 Hurricane Midwest All-Star On-Road Carpet Series*_
*October 1st-* The Track @ Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, IL
http://www.harbor-hobby.net/
*November 12th- R/CAR Indy Motor Speedway - Indianapolis, IN*
http://www.rcarindy.com/
*January 21st- *Summit RC - Ft. Wayne, IN
http://www.summitrcraceway.com/
*February 25th- R/CAR Indy Motor Speedway - Indianapolis, IN*
http://www.rcarindy.com/
*March 24th-*The Track @ Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, IL
http://www.harbor-hobby.net/
Classes
Novice/Sportsman Sedan…..17.5 motor limit ROAR spec ESC
USGT……21.5 motor limit ROAR spec ESC
Expert Sedan….17.5 motor limit ROAR spec ESC
USVTA…..25.5 motor limit USVTA ESC rules
Mini Cooper…..Silver can motor
Expert 12th Scale…..17.5 motor limit open ESC 1 cell lipo
Host Track House class…..TBD by each track…1 local class of their choosing.
(Cost $20.00 for the first class $15.00 every class after that for this event)

_*2011-2012 Midwest Grand Slam (carpet on road series)
The Gate,
Rapid Competition Raceway,
The Big Rug,
and MSI are the proud hosts of the 2011-2012 Midwest Grand Slam.*_
The 2011-2012 Midwest Grand Slam series schedule is:

*October 28th-30th, 2011:* The Gate, Cleveland, OH
*December 10th & 11th, 2011:* Rapid Competition, Grand Rapids, MI
*January 14th & 15th, 2012: The Big Rug, Indianapolis, IN*
*February 18th & 19th, 2012:* MSI, Detroit, MI 

Classes Offered:
T/C Rubber Sedan: (control tires TBA)
17.5 Blinky, 13.5 Open*, Mod
1/12th: 17.5 Blinky, 13.5 Open*, Mod
World GT: 13.5 Open esc
VTA
*these classes will be run if sufficient pre-entries are received.
FOR MORE INFO- www.midwestgrandslam.com 

R/CAR will also offer several Trophy & Money Races this season...
and hope to announce other National profile races real soon.

_World Class RC Racing at R/CAR in Indianapolis...
The Racing Capital of the World_


----------



## CypressMidWest

first to post....YEAH!!!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Awesome, we are having WGT at our leg in the series. I hope others follow that direction.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

Here is video of the very first ROAR NATIONALS...see anyone you know?


----------



## Railroader

Narrator - "Always, we were striving for realism."

Excellent.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Found it! I'll get the link on the website changed to this forum Kevin. Hope to come race this Friday night!


----------



## cwoods34

Guess I better post in the new thread......


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I was able to get a new VTA body done this past week. Its a HPI 1970 Boss Mustang from Bill at Pennington's. Its done in Faskolor orange with a kiss coat of white after that to make it bright and then black. Turned out really good. The decals are just right.

Not sure if I will race it, or sell it. I still like my 67 Corvette body I've been running too.

PM me if interested. -Scott


----------



## TrickyOne

*2011/2012 Hurricane Midwest All-Star Carpet Series Poster*

Hey Kevin.....Here is a copy of the poster for the series with the new info and updated sponsor info!


----------



## cwoods34

Probably won't be there this Friday with the Dayton race Saturday........


----------



## martini13

Hey ThrottleKing are you still goin to the first race of the Hurrican series? Im thinkn bout it real hard. I know it'll be a great time. I'll role with you if its ok. Ive gotta check on a few things first. Are you gonna be at the RUG friday? If so ill see you then.


----------



## ThrottleKing

martini13 said:


> Hey ThrottleKing are you still goin to the first race of the Hurrican series? Im thinkn bout it real hard. I know it'll be a great time. I'll role with you if its ok. Ive gotta check on a few things first. Are you gonna be at the RUG friday? If so ill see you then.


Hey, I am still good. I for sure am going. Yes I will be at the Rug on Friday.
I will not be able to run on Wed./ tomorrow unless a miracle happens.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Anyone have an old car hauler/pit bag that is descent that they might want to part with or can someone help hook a fella up with one? The best I use now is kind of inconvenient, hard to stow in a vehicle and usually in the isles at the track due to its height. The ones I have looked at seem kind of salty at $140-$180 for some nylon and plastic. Let me know if you guys know of something out there.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Carpet On-Road Racing Tonight
Doors open at 4pm
Racing starts at 7pm*


----------



## CypressMidWest

ThrottleKing said:


> Anyone have an old car hauler/pit bag that is descent that they might want to part with or can someone help hook a fella up with one? The best I use now is kind of inconvenient, hard to stow in a vehicle and usually in the isles at the track due to its height. The ones I have looked at seem kind of salty at $140-$180 for some nylon and plastic. Let me know if you guys know of something out there.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Large soft sided coolers, filled with Plano trays for parts and tools work exceptionally well. My old man carries one that holds three Large Plano trays, a pit towel and his WGT car very comfortably.


----------



## davidl

CypressMidWest said:


> Large soft sided coolers, filled with Plano trays for parts and tools work exceptionally well. My old man carries one that holds three Large Plano trays, a pit towel and his WGT car very comfortably.


I can not believe your dad can carry all of that.:hat: Not with all the other "stuff" he has to carry as well.:dude:


----------



## Railroader

OK, I am pretty sure I can make it Friday.

I'll bring the USGT, WGT, and Mini Cooper - and only run two of those, whatever shows up.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Now all we need is at least one more WGT to show up and we can run them hopefully more show for some good fun.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Count me in for Sportsman.


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I won't make it till next Fri. Got too many things to finish up this wkend


----------



## Railroader

Friday? Oh yes, it is!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm 90% on being able to come tonight. I'll have my VTA and Sportsman TC if so.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Carpet On-Road Racing Tonight
Doors open at 4pm
Racing starts at 7pm*


----------



## cwoods34

Looks like I'm racing tonight..........


----------



## DestructoFox

Doesn't look like I'll make tonight like I'd hoped. Work's had me too busy this week to get my USGT car ready. I'll try next week.


----------



## Railroader

Wow, was it great to be back! Such a great program tonight. Can't wait to see what turn-outs are going to be like in a couple months. As usual, huge thanks to Kevin and Angie for running the track the way you do. The food was great.

I think I have found my two favorite classes. WGT and USGT. WGT is about as fast as my feeble mind can keep up with and USGT allows me to try to fine tune my drive line. I still need to find at least a half-second a lap in both classes, but things feel pretty smooth, just a few bugs to iron out in my setups. When someone gets a line on those Solaris tires let us know in this thread.

The two Mod classes were extremely entertaining tonight. I don't know how you guys handle those speeds. I hope those classes pick up some more racers. The crashes at those speeds are cringe inducing.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I had a great time too. And Angie, those new _steakburgers_ are da Bomb! I will dream of another until next time I get one!

I know I'm not much of a driver, but, I hope I can improve my depth perception and reaction times with practice. I'm getting frustrated with my TC3's. I hope to save up some $ and get a TC6 for this winter. I'm going to rebuild the front steering rack on the one TC3 that keeps wandering so badly. New parts might help there. The TC3 that I have set up for VTA seems good. 

Probably going to sell my MO3 Mini and put my hobby cash towards a better chassis. Anyone interested in a basic stock Mini Cooper? Let me know. I just want to get my cost out if possible. The body has been raced since this photo, but its still quite presentable.


----------



## jonesy112

I had a great night too, even if my finishes didnt show it. LOL the next time anyone sees me sign up for 3 classes, just come kick me in the shin. That is way way too many to run. 

Im loving the track layout, ESP with the mod TC. driving that thing with a boosted 4 turn in it might be the most fun you can have with a R/C car.


----------



## cwoods34

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I had a great time too. And Angie, those new _steakburgers_ are da Bomb! I will dream of another until next time I get one!
> 
> I know I'm not much of a driver, but, I hope I can improve my depth perception and reaction times with practice. I'm getting frustrated with my TC3's. I hope to save up some $ and get a TC6 for this winter. I'm going to rebuild the front steering rack on the one TC3 that keeps wandering so badly. New parts might help there. The TC3 that I have set up for VTA seems good.
> 
> Probably going to sell my MO3 Mini and put my hobby cash towards a better chassis. Anyone interested in a basic stock Mini Cooper? Let me know. I just want to get my cost out if possible. The body has been raced since this photo, but its still quite presentable.


For what it's worth, I'm running a TC3 in USGT. Feel free to take a look at my setup if you like!


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> LOL the next time anyone sees me sign up for 3 classes, just come kick me in the shin.


Noted!!! :thumbsup:


jonesy112 said:


> Im loving the track layout...


Same here! That was a nice layout with sweeping turns and good places to setup passes (not that I passed anyone :freak.


----------



## Railroader

SpeedtechRC has Solaris Medium tires in stock. I bought two sets (white wheels), if some one set wants one set they just need to pay my costs with shipping ($31.50).

Black wheels: https://www.speedtechrc.com/store/ebproductdetail.asp?catmainid=856&id=11971

White wheels: https://www.speedtechrc.com/store/ebproductdetail.asp?catmainid=856&id=11818


----------



## RustyS

jonesy112 said:


> Im loving the track layout.


The layout was great. Since it has been several months since the last time I was behind the wheel, it wasn't too technical or too lame. I didn't pinball the *W*ednesday *G*rand *T*ouring too much. It was a blast running with Jeremiah and Tom last night. Jeremiah was dialed in pretty good, Tom and I chased him all night but were picking up on him.


----------



## Railroader

RustyS said:


> *W*ednesday/Friday/Sunday *G*rand *T*ouring


Fixed that for ya. :tongue:


RustyS said:


> It was a blast running with Jeremiah and Tom last night. Jeremiah was dialed in pretty good, Tom and I chased him all night but were picking up on him.


Other than the barking diff (which he quickly fixed), JW was hooked! I need to plant the rear wheels a bit better and smooth out my drive line a lot. We certainly have our work cut out for us


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well thanks for the complements guys but I really was hoping for some more speed out of that WGT. I feel I have a stator board problem. I changed it out today with one that seems to work a little better on the bench but come Friday if it doesn't then a new 13.5 shall go in. I had little timing and a way low gear for that thing to be heating the way it was. I had way more in the 1/12 and it came off 40* cooler. 

TC last night was just awesome to me. Once I was done sandbagging in the first heat.LOL Seriously once I changed the diffs to ones that worked and didn't slip I was able to enjoy the new setup on my car. It freaked me out how careless I could drive it and maintain forward drive, lots and lots of fun. (Old A$$ TC5R) still can run competitively.

Can't wait till Friday to share an evening with my friends again.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## RustyS

Get that stator fixed. I will be back out wednesday working on roll out. Hopefully Professor David Lee will have his ready. I also need to change my spur to get my roll out down. Then I will work on getting some free time on fridays to come out and run. Spec tires and spec bodies but more then spec fun.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have been putting up some stuff I don't use anymore up for sale. I fanyone is interested I have it listed in this forum and over on rctech too,

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Railroader

I'll bet Hammer or Steve Larrecy (sp?) would be interested in the receivers. They are still running FM and had crystal conflicts last night.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=337634


----------



## ThrottleKing

Thanks for the hit, Tom

I have my old 1/12 on there too. Would be a a good car to start with. I used it for half the season last year. I almost put my stuff in today before I listed it. If I don't sell it that ok with me but I wish I would have kept my first one the CRC T-Force blue edition. I have been thinking of dropping my XL too, I really have started liking the Serpent Ken has been running lately. 

So come on guys buy my vintage stuff and help me get closer to getting a new ride. LOL

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## cwoods34

My Solaris tires officially died Friday. They might be ok for practice on asphalt, but definitely not carpet. I don't know that I'll be there next Friday, but I may try out some X-patterns.

And it turns out I had my gearing waaay off. I was only running a 5.0 in USGT....... So I'll have a lot more speed next time *evilgrin* 

And thank you for that microscopic pinion Rusty :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Cody you have to come, it's the only day I usually can come out and play.LOL

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Good news, I just sold my CRC. I still have everything else in the electronics area on here. Help a fella out. LOL

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## cwoods34

Just bought a 3.5 Orion Vortex motor....... if anyone is halfway interested in MOD I'll sell my 5.5 Novak cheap or let you try it out for an evening!


----------



## DestructoFox

What FDR are you guys running in USGT? I'll work on getting my car set up for Wednesday now that I have some mounted tires and new bodyshell painted.


----------



## cwoods34

I might come out Wednesday for some track time.........

Although my math was wrong, I meant to run a 4.0 on a D3 with max timing. If you are using X-patterns I might try a 4.2 since they are taller than the Solaris.


----------



## DestructoFox

Thanks for the info, I'll work on that tonight!


----------



## cwoods34

I definitely won't make it Wednesday. More than likely not Friday, either.


----------



## dragrace

ThrottleKing said:


> I have been thinking of dropping my XL too, I really have started liking the Serpent Ken has been running lately.
> 
> It's not a Serpent anymore. We only use one part from the original Serpent (Antenna Mount). Everything else is On-Point or Associated.
> 
> We should have some for sale in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> Steve Dunn


----------



## Railroader

Franken-twelfth?!?!


----------



## PDK RACING

dragrace said:


> ThrottleKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking of dropping my XL too, I really have started liking the Serpent Ken has been running lately.
> 
> It's not a Serpent anymore. We only use one part from the original Serpent (Antenna Mount). Everything else is On-Point or Associated.
> 
> We should have some for sale in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> Steve Dunn
> 
> 
> 
> So end of Sept.
Click to expand...


----------



## Railroader

Well, if it were MicroSoft, it would be around Dec. 2012. But Dunn is better than that, so probably this afternoon.


----------



## Miller Time

And if it were an Apple product it would look really awesome with cool graphics, but not perform like a race car


----------



## cwoods34

Yeah, Miller is the expert on "not performing".......


----------



## Kevin Cole

DestructoFox said:


> What FDR are you guys running in USGT? I'll work on getting my car set up for Wednesday now that I have some mounted tires and new bodyshell painted.


The Wednesday night crew are slowly starting to return.

We usually have a few TC's and a good group of 12th scales.

More importantly, it is the best night for track time to work on a new set-up, tinker with adjustments, and maximize time on the carpet.


----------



## ThrottleKing

dragrace said:


> ThrottleKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking of dropping my XL too, I really have started liking the Serpent Ken has been running lately.
> 
> It's not a Serpent anymore. We only use one part from the original Serpent (Antenna Mount). Everything else is On-Point or Associated.
> 
> We should have some for sale in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> Steve Dunn
> 
> 
> 
> How about a Steve Dunn discount then?
> 
> Jeremiah Ward
Click to expand...


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Yeah, Miller is the expert on "not performing".......


Burn.

Actually, if it were and Apple product there'd be a 50% chance of it not ever making it to market and if it did, it would cost a lot more than everything else, then everyone would copy it(badly) in the next generation of tech products. 

Kinda like Tamiya. Which kind of explains my mentality if you think about it.


----------



## Railroader

Way to kill a thread Tom.


----------



## Railroader

I had such a blast racing USGT and WGT that I will run those classes again this Friday. 

I'll bring the Mini Cooper along for fun too. Cant let The James Boys win that class uncontested. This travesty will not stand.


----------



## Railroader

4th!!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Tom we need to drum up the WGT attendance. I hope I have the motor issue solved. But if not I will have a new one before the Hurricane. Probably need all new motors anyway. I have 1 season on all of my motors and on one SS probably 4. Thats pretty good when I figure how much offroad I over rev them on in the summer too.. I figure I have run them enough that the rotors are now perfect for one cell racing. LOL

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

Railroader said:


> 4th!!!


The "_Gas Man_" (Jeremiah) has probably 10 posts today, he stumbled on my secret to padding post counts.

I will have my WGT with me Wednesday & plan to get all the electronics installed...working toward Friday.
Chuck is going to help me out the his Tekin magic.


*Off-Road Guys...I am announcing and running the program for a big race in Brownsburg on Sept.25th. Come out and run with the boys, there will be a lot door prizes and great racing on the best off-road track in the area.


----------



## AquaRacer

I plan on being there Friday for WGT & 17.5!!!


----------



## dragrace

ThrottleKing said:


> dragrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a Steve Dunn discount then?
> 
> Jeremiah Ward
> 
> 
> 
> I can probably make that happen. Brandon is getting one also. I will get the expected date this friday when I am in Cleveland.....
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...


----------



## PDK RACING

dragrace said:


> ThrottleKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can probably make that happen. Brandon is getting one also. I will get the expected date this friday when I am in Cleveland.....
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Charge him double so I get mine for free...lol:wave: I can not wait.... it is a well thought out chassis...
> 
> Brandon
Click to expand...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

What are the body rules in WGT for R/Car?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kevin Cole said:


> *Off-Road Guys...I am announcing and running the program for a big race in Brownsburg on Sept.25th. Come out and run with the boys, there will be a lot door prizes and great racing on the best off-road track in the area.


Here's a link to the event flyer Kevin: http://www.indyhobbies.com/1stAnnualShortCourseShootoutFlyer.pdf

Kyle and I have it on the family calendar in INK! That track is only about 6 miles away from our house! Slashes are at the ready! His Slash is 4 years old and still going strong. Its on its 3rd motor now.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> What are the body rules in WGT for R/Car?


I think this is the body list from the original WGT rules:
1) Protoform Chevy Corvette C6 #1499
2) Protoform AR8C #1502
3) Protoform MGTS #1503
4) HPI Toyota Supra GT #7486
5) HPI Dodge Viper GTS-R #7473
6) HPI Mazda RX8 #7488
7) HPI Saleen Mustang #7428
8) HPI Nissan R34 GT-R #7427

But if it is a 200mm GT-styles body and not a door-stop-wedge, then it is probably OK. So far it looks like the Sophia body is the one to have (protoform #1502).


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyRC_Racer said:


> What are the body rules in WGT for R/Car?


Any 200mm car body is ok here just not for big races. I have a Mulsanne that I put on occasionally that is very realistic to a Daytona Prototype but Tom is right the Sophia or Parma's DB9? are the best handling bodies right now.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Meh...The Sophia and Parma DB9 are practically door stops.

The Parma DB9









Barely resembles the real thing


----------



## RustyS

Any body that contains a smoke screen and oil slick to slow down Jeremiah. I agree we want to stay away from the wedge bodies and use 200 mm pan car bodies.


----------



## ThrottleKing

RustyS said:


> Any body that contains a smoke screen and oil slick to slow down Jeremiah. I agree we want to stay away from the wedge bodies and use 200 mm pan car bodies.


That not nice Rusty.

That DB9 actually does a good job of resembling the real thing as far as rc racing bodies go. Look at our 1/12 cars if they were real then a horse jockey could only drive it and it would be 1o feet wide and 20 feet long. LOL

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Meh...The Sophia and Parma DB9 are practically door stops.
> 
> The Parma DB9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barely resembles the real thing


That's basically why I don't run the body, but I might try one as it definitely has an advantage.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I will mount the Mulsanne for this Friday. I will have no aero advantage running it but it sure looks cool. Plus it will save my body for the Hurricane series. I would like to get two seasons out of the same body. LOL


Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

_*From the list of rules outlined in the first post of this thread(and last years thread)..._

*World GT*
_Chassis:Any 200mm pan style chassis
Motor:13.5 Brushless
Speed Control:Any Speed Control(Open)
Tires:World GT Spec (Purple Ring)
Body:*Open Body at R/CAR*
*Here's a link to the national rules for reference_
http://www.worldgtrc.com/World GT rules - 09.pdf

Racers will have to adhere to national rules at traveling series races like...
the Mid West Grand Slam, 
the Mid West On Road All Star( formerly Hurricane),
and any ROAR sanctioned event.


----------



## RHammer

No more Purple Mustang body for rcgt and if anyone has a WGT they would be willing to sell I might be interested.


----------



## Miller Time

Kevin Cole said:


> _*From the list of rules outlined in the first post of this thread(and last years thread)..._
> 
> *World GT*
> _Chassis:Any 200mm pan style chassis
> Motor:13.5 Brushless
> Speed Control:Any Speed Control(Open)
> Tires:World GT Spec (Purple Ring)
> Body:*Open Body at R/CAR*
> *Here's a link to the national rules for reference_
> http://www.worldgtrc.com/World GT rules - 09.pdf
> 
> Racers will have to adhere to national rules at traveling series races like...
> the Mid West Grand Slam,
> the Mid West On Road All Star( formerly Hurricane),
> and any ROAR sanctioned event.


Looks like someone has let the website expire, I'll see if I can find a copy of the info and post it up


----------



## Miller Time

Found an interesting link for the Dunn, Johnson debate 
http://main.makeuseoflimited.netdna-cdn.com/tech-fun/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/whynottobuyamac.png

http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/keoij/my_3day_experience_with_an_imac_and_the_reasons/


----------



## Kevin Cole

Miller Time said:


> Looks like someone has let the website expire, I'll see if I can find a copy of the info and post it up


That link worked a week ago...I might have a file with the info.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Carpet On-Road Racing Tonight*

Racing at 7pm
Doors open at 4pm

_*I have a dentist appt. at 2pm, so I might be running a touch late.
Look for Bill's truck on the east side of the building, as he has been getting there before 4pm at times._

Hammer, bring some cash and we'll talk World GT...
I have a nice one with a ton stuff to go with it...and ole Kevin can use the money.


----------



## DestructoFox

Looking forward to getting some good practice in tonight, can't wait to get the car sorted.


----------



## cwoods34

Just got my motor in. I hope a 3.5 Orion is fast enough....


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> Found an interesting link for the Dunn, Johnson debate
> http://main.makeuseoflimited.netdna-cdn.com/tech-fun/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/whynottobuyamac.png
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/keoij/my_3day_experience_with_an_imac_and_the_reasons/


That's why I switched to Associated. Same product, no brand-label markup


----------



## Railroader

I am not going to get drawn into this debate, there are lots of 30-something snot-nosed smelly geeks in their mother's basements that believe those same things. 

It's better treat them like mushrooms. Keep them in the dark surrounded in manure.


----------



## ThrottleKing

GRRRRR! LOL

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Is it Friday yet? I am ready with the Mulsanne WGT. I think I am ready for 1/12 and 17.5 TC. 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Bill, do you have a CRC Black Art RC8 and a Protoform Mazda Speed 6? Get the CRC stuff out so I can look though it as I am ready to stock up for the trip to Harbor.


Jonesy, leave a slot open to shoot something for me before months end.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> I am not going to get drawn into this debate, there are lots of 30-something snot-nosed smelly geeks in their mother's basements that believe those same things.
> 
> It's better treat them like mushrooms. Keep them in the dark surrounded in manure.


Numbers don't lie, Tom


----------



## Railroader

Which is why most people shop at walmart? Higher quality products? L

The Bughatti Veyron must truly suck.

Remember, PCs rhymes with feces!


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I should be down Fri for some 17.5 action


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> Which is why most people shop at walmart? Higher quality products? L
> 
> The Bughatti Veyron must truly suck.
> 
> Remember, PCs rhymes with feces!


The Veyron is a 260 mph paperweight........


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am a Vette man myself



Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Miller Time

And if not for an Apple....and a female, we'd have it made 

And the Veyron is obviously running boosted


----------



## surfer kev

i have a silvercan tc6 is there a good turn out at r/car for this class. based on last year I should have someone to run with but if more people are moving to something different. please let me know. I can change I have two weeks before I could make it there but let me know If I need to change so I can be prepared.

thanks again everyone for the help ahead of time


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> And if not for an Apple....and a female, we'd have it made
> 
> And the Veyron is obviously running boosted


I'm ok with the apple. It wasn't an issue until the female...... Well everyone knows the story.


----------



## DestructoFox

I'd like to thank everyone at the track tonight for making my first night back in a couple years such a great one! I look forward to meeting more people and banging a few more fenders in the USGT class on Friday!


----------



## Kevin Cole

surfer kev said:


> i have a silvercan tc6 is there a good turn out at r/car for this class. based on last year I should have someone to run with but if more people are moving to something different. please let me know. I can change I have two weeks before I could make it there but let me know If I need to change so I can be prepared.
> 
> thanks again everyone for the help ahead of time


We've had Sportsman cars the past two Fridays...since we have returned to the carpet. I expect that class to be 10-12 strong as guys return to racing again.


----------



## Kevin Cole

DestructoFox said:


> I'd like to thank everyone at the track tonight for making my first night back in a couple years such a great one! I look forward to meeting more people and banging a few more fenders in the USGT class on Friday!


Glad to have you at the track again Chris, your car will fit right in with the boys of USGT...it looked real good on the track.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kevin Cole said:


> We've had Sportsman cars the past two Fridays...since we have returned to the carpet. I expect that class to be 10-12 strong as guys return to racing again.


When my son and I are able to make it, we will have silver can Sportsman TC cars. You can't beat the cost, and for me anyway, STC is plenty fast.


----------



## PDK RACING

Veyron is a bad example and the opposite of apple for apple grossly marks up where the veyron is grossly marked down. Sell for little over a million but costs a little over five million to produce. If it where an apple product it would be a little over a mill to make and sell for five mill. So I guess the veyron truly equals walmart...lol sorry Tom


----------



## Railroader

Actually, my point was using logic that was as sound as what was offered.

This is my last statement on the issue: people make money using Macs, people make money working on Windows machines.


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> Actually, my point was using logic that was as sound as what was offered.
> 
> This is my last statement on the issue: people make money using Macs, people make money working on Windows machines.


**insert wicked laugh**
Double, double toil and trouble, fire burn, and cauldron bubble


----------



## Railroader

My Solaris medium compound pre-mounts arrived! They should be good for a .5 second/lap improvement. Hopefully there's not much break-in needed.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I found this on the Internet. Wish we still had a Bomber class!


----------



## Railroader

You can run that body in the sportsmanTC class.


----------



## jammer

Ill be making my way out tomorrow with jonesy and bringing my 12th 17.5. Anyone else running 17.5? Would like to keep it in for the first big race and not have to run 13.5 up till then just to switch over last minute.

Easier on the ol' tire budget that way too lol.


----------



## THE READER

has there been many coppers showing up there on friday nights ?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I found this on the Internet. Wish we still had a Bomber class!





Railroader said:


> You can run that body in the sportsmanTC class.


Kinda defeats the purpose of true to scale and having a class where all the cars look and feel similar to the period the bodies represent like VTA. Bombers was meant to be a slower class to bump and bang giving a progression to classes by being in between Coopers and VTA utilizing the VTA tires readily available at all the local hobby shops and could be used for two classes with lower cost of electronics and battery limits to keep the class cheap and fun for all like coopers with a little more adjustability in set-up. The bodies were picked to liken back to the Happy Days, Hazel, American Graffiti and cool Drive-in's that reflected simpler times. Why run Sportsman when you have USGT? The coolest thing going was five or six classes using different styles and periods of vehicle body types (Cooper, Bomber, VTA, USGT, F1, 12th scale). By my opinion is there's one too many TC classes with similar bodies that no one can tell who's running what.

Mine's on the shelf Scott but when I get a free Friday night I'll bring mine and maybe one or two more will show up. I have to stay on top of work and my time is limited in these tough times but I'll be up to run when time allows.

Respectfully

Have a good weekend everyone!

- Keep up the good work Kevin! Thanks again for the Indy stuff, will be up there on a tuesday night soon!


----------



## Kevin Cole

We have had Coopers coming out to run...we even had a couple Wednesday night that said they should be able to join the fun Friday.

Regarding Bombers...love the class, I actually have a new body ready to run if we start having them show again.
I would still like to see some sort of Oval Bomber class...that would certainly take me back to my youth at Sun Valley Speedway, Winchester, and Mt Lawn...ahhh good times.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Here's Chucky! said:


> Kinda defeats the purpose of true to scale and having a class where all the cars look and feel similar to the period the bodies represent like VTA. Bombers was meant to be a slower class to bump and bang giving a progression to classes by being in between Coopers and VTA utilizing the VTA tires readily available at all the local hobby shops and could be used for two classes with lower cost of electronics and battery limits to keep the class cheap and fun for all like coopers with a little more adjustability in set-up. The bodies were picked to liken back to the Happy Days, Hazel, American Graffiti and cool Drive-in's that reflected simpler times. Why run Sportsman when you have USGT? The coolest thing going was five or six classes using different styles and periods of vehicle body types (Cooper, Bomber, VTA, USGT, F1, 12th scale). By my opinion is there's one too many TC classes with similar bodies that no one can tell who's running what.
> 
> I do appreciate your idealism. It's such a happy world. Feels like "Alice in Wonderland".
> 
> Please bring something out to race. You're a good car man. I'd like to see ya out there racin' something soon.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_*Quick Heads Up Guys...*

There's a big swap meet at the fairgrounds this weekend...

PLEASE let the guys at the gate know you're there for RC Racing and there will be no gate charge. 

The Flat Track Motorcycles are having to deal with the gate issue as well...no big deal.

If there happens to be any question at the gate, call me or tell the guy to step in the side door(it will be open)...into my office_:devil:


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I'll be there to have some fun soon. 

I grabbed those bodies from Kevin, thanks for the heads up Bob! Here's one for ya from Rockin Petty!


----------



## ThrottleKing

jammer said:


> Ill be making my way out tomorrow with jonesy and bringing my 12th 17.5. Anyone else running 17.5? Would like to keep it in for the first big race and not have to run 13.5 up till then just to switch over last minute.
> 
> Easier on the ol' tire budget that way too lol.


I will run 17.5 with you, I also need to get used to the gearing and esc set up for the race All Star race. 

Probably only run WGT and 17.5: 1/12 tonight. 


Jeremiah Ward


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kevin Cole said:


> _*Quick Heads Up Guys...*
> 
> There's a big swap meet at the fairgrounds this weekend...
> 
> _


_

I sold my 1961 Ford Falcon at the Marion County Fairgrounds/Hoosier Auto Show about 20 years ago. That was a great event as I recall. Worth eyeballing for sure. That old Falcon was black and in great condition just like the one below. More good times/good memories. I was going to turn it into a hot rod, until reality (a.k.a. money!) hit me square in the eyes. 








_


----------



## jammer

ThrottleKing said:


> I will run 17.5 with you, I also need to get used to the gearing and esc set up for the race All Star race.
> 
> Probably only run WGT and 17.5: 1/12 tonight.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Sweet action!!!

My TQ booster hasnt showed up yet.....anyone have a rx pack or a booster i can borrow for the night?


----------



## Railroader

Are you guys going to run 17.5 non-boosted (isn't that what the all-start race)? If so, I might be able to try it, or let Jonesy run my 1/12th if he's interested.


----------



## jammer

Railroader said:


> Are you guys going to run 17.5 non-boosted (isn't that what the all-start race)? If so, I might be able to try it, or let Jonesy run my 1/12th if he's interested.


17.5 boosted I think


----------



## Railroader

Scratch the "if so" from my previous post. I'll bring the 1/12th with me tonight. Boosted or non-boosted, I like either one.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Railroader said:


> Are you guys going to run 17.5 non-boosted (isn't that what the all-start race)? If so, I might be able to try it, or let Jonesy run my 1/12th if he's interested.


What he said, boosted.

I think it is silly though, to have a class not offered by ROAR in a large series like this. Not my call but I am happy that there is something like this for good racers to gather and compete amongst each other. I have to ask why not just 10.5 blinky then? LOL

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jtsbell

Hay Chuck,Cody needs some support with more Schumacher people showing up to clobber the blue bergade and xray people.


----------



## Kevin Cole

jammer said:


> Sweet action!!!
> 
> My TQ booster hasnt showed up yet.....anyone have a rx pack or a booster i can borrow for the night?


I have 2 brand new TQ Boosters I will sell for $20 each...that's about eight bucks less than I paid for them plus shipping.


----------



## jammer

ThrottleKing said:


> What he said, boosted.
> 
> I think it is silly though, to have a class not offered by ROAR in a large series like this. Not my call but I am happy that there is something like this for good racers to gather and compete amongst each other. I have to ask why not just 10.5 blinky then? LOL
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Cause then there would be no need for our $200+ speedos LOL


----------



## ThrottleKing

When is the track open today as I am packed and ready to go?

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jammer

Kevin Cole said:


> I have 2 brand new TQ Boosters I will sell for $20 each...that's about eight bucks less than I paid for them plus shipping.


Cool Ill buy one!!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

jammer said:


> Cause then there would be no need for our $200+ speedos LOL


Exactly! anyone with any esc could run. Its about money and politics like anything else. 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## RustyS

jammer said:


> Sweet action!!!
> 
> My TQ booster hasnt showed up yet.....anyone have a rx pack or a booster i can borrow for the night?


I have a new TQ booster in my box. Hit me up and I will loan it tp you.


----------



## PDK RACING

What class is 17.5 non boost for 1/10 scale, also what tires do they run. What class and tires are 21.5 running. I have tc5 with old gtb and 17.5 also 21.5. Hpi x tires. Bored and waiting for 1/12. Need some track time.


----------



## Railroader

From the front page: (I always forget to look too)

USGT
Any 190mm 4wd or FWD Sedan chassis
Any 190-200mm USGT/2 door sports car bodies….NO ROAR/IFMAR listed bodies are allowed
*Any ROAR approved 21.5 motor is allowed*
Any Scale type molded plastic wing is allowed
Any Lexan wing must be no more than 10mm thick
Any Legal ROAR spec ESC set to ROAR spec Software
*Only HPI X-Pattern tires & Solaris med or hard compound pre-mounted tires on their spoked rims are allowed*
*Racers will be required to run the Solaris tire when the Hurricane Mid West All-Star Series comes to R/CAR on Nov.12 & Feb,25

17.5 Touring Car
Chassis-Any 4WD Touring Car Chassis
*Motor:17.5 Brushless*
Speed Control:Any Legal ROAR spec ESC set to ROAR spec Software
*Tires:Open Rubber Tire*
Body:Any ROAR/IFMAR approved body


----------



## Railroader

Get the Solaris tires. It changed everything for me in USGT tonight. I could probably have went up a tooth on the spur, and then if I would have stayed off the board I coulda been a contender against Rockin' Bob (or should I say "Rocket" Bob?). I predict major amounts of fun in that class this season.

Another good night at the track. Wait, no, it was GREAT!!!

One last bug to work out of the WGT and I'll be ready for the big show.


----------



## RustyS

Tom is this your new 1/12 scale? It is a Tamiya.


----------



## Railroader

Uhhh... [drool].

EDIT: Wait, that front end looks like it's about from 1987. And where do I find round 1S LiPos.


----------



## smokefan

It was great to get back, and get some of the rust off. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## cwoods34

Heard there was a Rockstar performance from Rockstar paint last night......


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> Get the Solaris tires. It changed everything for me in USGT tonight. I could probably have went up a tooth on the spur, and then if I would have stayed off the board I coulda been a contender against Rockin' Bob (or should I say "Rocket" Bob?). I predict major amounts of fun in that class this season.
> 
> Another good night at the track. Wait, no, it was GREAT!!!
> 
> One last bug to work out of the WGT and I'll be ready for the big show.


Glad you liked the tires! They don't grip as well as their Sweep equivalents on carpet, but they are better on asphalt. They remind me a bit of old Jaco blues (good ones), because they roll nicely.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Glad you liked the tires! They don't grip as well as their Sweep equivalents on carpet, but they are better on asphalt. They remind me a bit of old Jaco blues (good ones), because they roll nicely.


I think the medium Solaris had about the same grip, and possibly more, than the medium (32?) Sweeps. My car was VERY hooked up, if only I could pass people cleaner and not cut corners so much.


----------



## THE READER

Kevin, you have pm


----------



## ThrottleKing

RustyS said:


> Tom is this your new 1/12 scale? It is a Tamiya.


One good or bad thing about those old style king pins is they were nearly indestructible but if you did damage one something else usually was damaged too and more expensive usually. I think I saw a front end pulled though a 12L once.


Jeremiah Ward


----------



## THE READER

ThrottleKing said:


> One good or bad thing about those old style king pins is they were nearly indestructible but if you did damage one something else usually was damaged too and more expensive usually. I think I saw a front end pulled though a 12L once.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


yes !! for sure , i seen that happen a few times myself
Bob Yelle


----------



## ThrottleKing

Might we see some more 17.5 1/12 race Friday since it will be the essentially the last night barring the Wed right before the first leg of the All Star / Hurricane race? I think if possible I will make an effort to get up there this Wed for an extra day of tuning then Fri. as well. Well see, but I hope to.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## BadSign

I had another great night of racing friday at the rug. I was feeling snakebit after heat 2, but the main was definately fun. Thanks to Charlie A for helping spot damage on my car, Steve L for helping me find black parts on grey carpet, Tom J. for the dremel, and Brian B. for the good clean racing for the lead in the B-Main. Congrats to Kasami (I think I spelled that right) for the win. 

And of course, much thanks to Kevin and Angie for everything.


----------



## BadSign

I have a question for X-Ray guys past and present:
My CVD's have bitten the dust and need re-building (and replacing on the RF). Should I stay with the stock CVD's, or just go ahead and switch to the ECS drive shafts? I'm not planning on running anything faster than 17.5.

Also, I've heard there is some sort of mod people are using on the CVD's to improve the life, but I don't know what. can someone let me inn on the secret?


----------



## Miller Time

The ECS will yield better steering through the corner while carrying a little more speed due to less chatter. The best mod for the drive shafts is to keep them lubed, I have a small hobby syringe filled with the black grease and every other week or so i would sqeeeze some into the joint and work it in. some also will cover the joint with heat shrink but I prefer not to since it makes lubing a pain.


----------



## smokefan

Ok anybody know what the min weight is for 17.5 ? I thought it was 1380 then was told Fri night it was changed to 1400 any def word.


----------



## Railroader

ROAR has it at 1420 for the 2010 rules.


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> I have a question for X-Ray guys past and present:
> My CVD's have bitten the dust and need re-building (and replacing on the RF). Should I stay with the stock CVD's, or just go ahead and switch to the ECS drive shafts? I'm not planning on running anything faster than 17.5.
> 
> Also, I've heard there is some sort of mod people are using on the CVD's to improve the life, but I don't know what. can someone let me inn on the secret?


They are great to have. Unfortunately, I had trouble keeping the Spec-R in one piece even in 17.5, SO if you want some drop the coin for XRAY ones. I've also been told the Hot Bodies ones will fit and are pretty stout. 

And I thought we ran 2011 rules of 1380 for weight.......


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> And I thought we ran 2011 rules of 1380 for weight.......


Have the 2011 rules been published? I was reading directly off the ROAR website PDF.


----------



## smokefan

Mr. Norton said last night that roar was talking of 1380 but that it will be 1400. So I am curious as to what it will be.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Have the 2011 rules been published? I was reading directly off the ROAR website PDF.


I thought the actual weight was already at 1380, isnt that what we ran at the roar region 5 race? It would be helpful if roar actually came out with their rules for this upcoming season


----------



## ThrottleKing

It doesn't matter to me and the TC5 since running a brushless MG servo and the Rev Tech battery My car is about 1415-1420 so I should be good. LOL

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Railroader

I'm just trying to keep you all at the level of my brick.


----------



## tmt

*nastk*

what 17.5 motor can you run in nastruck is it novak only?


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I'm just trying to keep you all at the level of my brick.


then you will want the min weight to be 1165 once your 417 shows up


----------



## Railroader

Touché.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*2011/2012 rules*

Once again...from page #1 of this thread...where all the rules are listed and outlined.
(I'm beginning too think no-one reads the important stuff or pays attention to posts other that useless cute pics)

*RULES THAT YOU NEED TO KNOW*
_
17.5 TC weight..........1380g
USGT weight.....4WD-1450g /// FWD-1400g
VTA weight................1550g
12th scale weight.......730g
World GT weight.........930g
Ride height...12th Scale 3mm, World GT 4mm, All TC classes 5mm
Open Traction compound at R/CAR
ROAR approved Lipo’s and Motors only_

* If a traveling series wants different rules, we'll follow what they want for that particular weekend.

The rules above, as listed on page #1 of this thread, is what the rules will be on a weekly basis at The Big Rug.


----------



## Kevin Cole

tmt said:


> what 17.5 motor can you run in nastruck is it novak only?


The Sportsman Truck class allows any ROAR approved 17.5 brushless motor.

Here is a link to the R/CAR 2011/2012 Oval thread...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=337230

The BRL/TOUR should have their rule package released sometime this week.

I've been assured...No changes in the Sportsman Truck rules this season.

Check out the BRL & TOUR threads here on Hobby Talk, they can be useful as well.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> The rules above, as listed on page #1 of this thread, is what the rules will be on a weekly basis at The Big Rug.


D'OH!!! I looked at the 1st page, but I only looked at the 17.5 section, I forgot about the weights section. [forehead slap]


----------



## smokefan

Kevin when I asked Fri night about weight if 1380 was the min. Jr who was standing there said that roar was not going with 1380 and was going to 1400. I was just curious is all did not mean to rile up the masses.


----------



## Kevin Cole

You're right Jerry...and I even said I would have too look. You did not "rile" the masses...no problem there.

Everyone...when in doubt, look at the posted rules for The Big Rug.

Assorted "off the cuff" thoughts & opinions just confuse everyone, just as it did last week with the World GT bodies.

I just want to keep rules consistent from beginning to end.

It would be amazing if the traveling series and ROAR could all get on the same page, but that rarely happens.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Kevin Cole said:


> You're right Jerry...and I even said I would have too look. You did not "rile" the masses...no problem there.
> 
> Everyone...when in doubt, look at the posted rules for The Big Rug.
> 
> Assorted "off the cuff" thoughts & opinions just confuse everyone, just as it did last week with the World GT bodies.
> 
> I just want to keep rules consistent from beginning to end.
> 
> It would be amazing if the traveling series and ROAR could all get on the same page, but that rarely happens.


Yeah! What he said.


Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Miller Time

Kevin Cole said:


> ....
> 
> I just want to keep rules consistent from beginning to end.
> 
> It would be amazing if the traveling series and ROAR could all get on the same page, but that rarely happens.


actually we try to use ROAR, but rather than have a rule change between Sept/Oct when the season are changing they prefer to switch mid Carpet Season, 

The Midwest Grandslam Series will run the SAME rules all Season despite what ROAR changes in January.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thank you Ken...ROAR continues to disappoint and be ran by the seat of there pants.

Last year, the Hurricane series changed the VTA weight the weekend of the Big Rug race, and then were wishy/washy about a final ruling.

ROAR is supposed to be a structured body to help RC racing...yet it seems they cause more confusion than any thing else. And they continue to appoint leaders that seem to be indecisive and let solid leaders go.


----------



## Railroader

Did I sound riled up, I didn't mean to sound riled up, I'm not riled up, I hope I didn't come off as riled up, that would suck if you thought I was riled up, riled up people are not fun, I hope I didn't rile anyone up, is anyone riled up, I mean Kevin said no one was riled up, but if you are riled up, I hope you understand that my intention was not to rile anyone up.

Going with 1380 is perfect, because if ROAR does decide to go 1400 (as well as any big races) then it is easy to add 5 grams at each corner. Unless you are racing a brick that weighs 1580... then you might get riled up.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Thank you Ken...ROAR continues to disappoint and be ran by the seat of there pants.
> 
> Last year, the Hurricane series changed the VTA weight the weekend of the Big Rug race, and then were wishy/washy about a final ruling.
> 
> ROAR is supposed to be a structured body to help RC racing...yet it seems they cause more confusion than any thing else. And they continue to appoint leaders that seem to be indecisive and let solid leaders go.


ROAR infuriates my just with their "VTA" rules alone. The motor rules are crazy stupid.


----------



## PDK RACING

Roar sucks


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Is there a minimum weight for Sportsman TC?

I saw motor specs and tire rules but no weight.


----------



## martini13

Now whats the rules on weight in the classes...lol just kidding


----------



## ThrottleKing

martini13 said:


> Now whats the rules on weight in the classes...lol just kidding


Hey Tom, Steve is trying to get someone riled up. :devil:


Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ovalone

very nice work. WOW


----------



## BadSign

martini13 said:


> Now whats the rules on weight in the classes...lol just kidding


Do I need a driver figure for 17.5 ?


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Do I need a driver figure for 17.5 ?


Depends on what tires you are running and what color your motor wires are.:hat:


Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> Hey Tom, Steve is trying to get someone riled up. :devil:
> 
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Don't make me angry, you wouldn't like me when I'm angry.


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Is there a minimum weight for Sportsman TC?
> 
> I saw motor specs and tire rules but no weight.


I think we all agreed on 1450g, way back in the day ya know.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey Tom I seen someone was selling a 416 on the forum. You might get that untill you get the 417 to hold you over. I thought it looked nice to me.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Do I need a driver figure for 17.5 ?


Not a driver figure, but a passenger figure. 

Weird rule, I know, but it is one page one.


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> Hey Tom I seen someone was selling a 416 on the forum. You might get that untill you get the 417 to hold you over. I thought it looked nice to me.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Actually, I was looking at the Exotech Chassis for the TA05v.2 earlier today. That would turn my car basically into a 416. Only $115


----------



## ThrottleKing

Railroader said:


> Not a driver figure, but a passenger figure.
> 
> Weird rule, I know, but it is one page one.


In the bomber class doesn't it say you have to have curb feelers and fuzzy dice hanging from the mandatory rear view mirror?


Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Railroader said:


> Actually, I was looking at the Exotech Chassis for the TA05v.2 earlier today. That would turn my car basically into a 416. Only $115


I am not real computer savvy so I couldn't post the link but it does look really nice and has gear diffs and two chassis and other goodies that I like. I would consider it but I might be in the mood for another pan car first.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> I am not real computer savvy so I couldn't post the link but it does look really nice and has gear diffs and two chassis and other goodies that I like. I would consider it but I might be in the mood for another pan car first.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Found it: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=337872&highlight=416

That is a pretty sweet price. Ugh.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Railroader said:


> Found it: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=337872&highlight=416
> 
> That is a pretty sweet price. Ugh.


Its has you written all over it, blue aluminum and made by Tamiya.


Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Ken or Steve, how did the cars do over the weekend?


Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hello


Where did everyone go?


C'mon guys if I'm busy on the computer I can avoid the family. They are evil I know it. LOL



Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Is there a minimum weight for Sportsman TC?
> 
> I saw motor specs and tire rules but no weight.


No minimum for Sportsman TC...

just looking to get cars on the track and out of the closet.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> No minimum for Sportsman TC...
> 
> just looking to get cars on the track and out of the closet.


I converted a TT-01 from a bomber to a SportsmanTC with the Little Caesar's body. I just need a 26t .6p metric gear.


----------



## dragrace

ThrottleKing said:


> Ken or Steve, how did the cars do over the weekend?
> 
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Chicky (On-Point Owner) TQ'd Mod, I was like 6th and Ken was 7th I think. I finished 3rd in the main, Ken got hit and broke.

I struggled but it wasn't the car. The mod guy's there (Paul Ciccarello, Josh Cyrul, ect.) are so hard to beat. They have about 20+ years of mod experience on me so I have a huge learning curve. I finished 3rd in the main and didn't hit anything and finished 4 laps down.

There were 4 of us running On-Point and they all looked good under full power. It just takes a lot of practice and work in able to compete with the competition in Cleveland.

Oh well, we had fun and got some track time in before the Holloween Classic.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

dragrace said:


> Chicky (On-Point Owner) Ken got hit and broke.
> Steve Dunn


I guessing a wall...they hit him a lot at The Rug too.

Congrats guys, glad you all did well and had a good time.

Always good to see the locals travel and have good results.


----------



## cwoods34

Kevin Cole said:


> No minimum for Sportsman TC...
> 
> just looking to get cars on the track and out of the closet.


Ask Miller about "out of the closet".


----------



## ThrottleKing

WGT will be included in the house class at The Track on the 1st. It will be a combined class with the F1 cars like a LeMans. Sounds great to me. Now I will want an F1 car again. I loved it when we raced them here. 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Here's Chucky!

ThrottleKing said:


> WGT will be included in the house class at The Track on the 1st. It will be a combined class with the F1 cars like a LeMans. Sounds great to me. Now I will want an F1 car again. I loved it when we raced them here.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward



Awesome, F1's with the WGT's. The cars from the link below can run too I assume? I have one of the Spit Fire chassis ready to go!

http://rcindycars.com/news.html


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> WGT will be included in the house class at The Track on the 1st. It will be a combined class with the F1 cars like a LeMans. Sounds great to me. Now I will want an F1 car again. I loved it when we raced them here.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward





Here's Chucky! said:


> Awesome, F1's with the WGT's. The cars from the link below can run too I assume? I have one of the Spit Fire chassis ready to go!
> 
> http://rcindycars.com/news.html


I'd love to run F1 at The Big Rug. Putting them in with WGT would be really exciting, to put it mildly. What are the F1 rules at "The Track"?


----------



## Kevin Cole

The Track at Harbor Hobbies hosts the first leg of this years Hurricane All Star Series. They were running F1 as their house class for the event, and I ask if they would consider World GT , since we have a few guys headed that way to run the race.
That said, they offered to possibly run the two classes together.

The Track is a Tamiya host track for the TCS series, and run Tamiya F1 cars, not the IndyCars by Tim Toepp(here in Indy) or the Corally Indy/F1 cars.

I would like to see a F1 class on the Big Rug, but the two types of F1/IndyCar cars in question are too far apart to run together and be remotely fun..although if we have enough show up, and the guys are in agreement...we'll run em'.

World GT at the Big Rug will be a strong enough class to run on its own this season.


----------



## dragrace

Kevin Cole said:


> World GT at the Big Rug will be a strong enough class to run on its own this season.


Glad you said that.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Railroader

2nded.


----------



## TrickyOne

BadSign said:


> I'd love to run F1 at The Big Rug. Putting them in with WGT would be really exciting, to put it mildly. What are the F1 rules at "The Track"?


F1 Rules at The Track @ Harbor Hobbies....is 21.5 blinky or silver can....Rubber or Foam....Any Tamiya size F1 car...ie Tamiya/HPI/3Racing etc.



Kevin Cole said:


> The Track at Harbor Hobbies hosts the first leg of this years Hurricane All Star Series. They were running F1 as their house class for the event, and I ask if they would consider World GT , since we have a few guys headed that way to run the race.
> That said, they offered to possibly run the two classes together.


Kevin....Yes Eric will have a combined class for the first race F1/WGT.

F1....any Tamiya F1 size car with 21.5 Blinky or Silver can Rubber or Foam tires 2 cell.
WGT 13.5 1 cell *OPEN or BOOSTED* ESC.


----------



## Kevin Cole

WGT is *not* a spec/blinky class...please do not change it for the Hurricane Series...considering what the norm has been at a national level for years.


----------



## Railroader

We have enough blinky classes, lets WGT FLY!!! Please.


----------



## dragrace

Railroader said:


> We have enough blinky classes, lets WGT FLY!!! Please.


I agree. I know I haven't raced that class yet but I will within the next week or so.

Steve


----------



## Railroader

Looking forward to it!


----------



## cwoods34

Who's down for 17.5 Friday? I gotta do a bit of testing before the first Hurricane race!!! I'll also have USGT......


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Who's down for 17.5 Friday? I gotta do a bit of testing before the first Hurricane race!!! I'll also have USGT......


oh oh me me....i have some 'testing' to do as well


----------



## cwoods34

Yeah being sneaky and all with it. I see how it is. If it has anything to do with cutting weight off the car I'm next. My 47 feet of wiring doesn't help.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Yeah being sneaky and all with it. I see how it is. If it has anything to do with cutting weight off the car I'm next. My 47 feet of wiring doesn't help.


no, its pretty obvious what I did to change it. Ray Charles could see it in the dark, its that obvious. I just like keeping you in suspense


----------



## TrickyOne

Kevin Cole said:


> WGT is *not* a spec/blinky class...please do not change it for the Hurricane Series...considering what the norm has been at a national level for years.


Kevin.....I just double checked with Eric and it will be 13.5 *BOOSTED Or OPEN* how ever you want to look at it for the WGT portion of the WGT/F1 house class at the first race.


----------



## Railroader

Woohoo.


----------



## jammer

jonesy112 said:


> no, its pretty obvious what I did to change it. Ray Charles could see it in the dark, its that obvious. I just like keeping you in suspense


Is this the modification I think it is???


----------



## THE READER

I have my USGT car ready for this friday, will someone please tell me what gear i need to use?

Bob Yelle


----------



## jonesy112

THE READER said:


> I have my USGT car ready for this friday, will someone please tell me what gear i need to use?
> 
> Bob Yelle


I'm right at a 4.1 fdr on my usgt


----------



## THE READER

jonesy112 said:


> I'm right at a 4.1 fdr on my usgt


ok , thank you Jonesy!


----------



## dragrace

Jonesy,

How is the phone working....

Steve


----------



## jonesy112

dragrace said:


> Jonesy,
> 
> How is the phone working....
> 
> Steve


It's working pretty awesome, way better than my old phone. You going to be there Friday?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Jonesy, I have sent you a PM

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## starrx

im off friday & ill bring my usgt & 17.5 car:thumbsup:....im tryna get JR to come as well...he said the program be running late....... SPEED IT UP KEVIN


----------



## martini13

Im in for 17.5 and USGT. I need to get my USGTup to weight and breakin some solaris. Sounds like we have alot of R/CAR hillrods goin to the first HURRICAN race...


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Kevin Cole said:


> No minimum for Sportsman TC...


This is why Doug keeps beating me. His car is 200g lighter than mine.

Yes Tom, that's my excuse and I am sticking with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

starrx said:


> im off friday & ill bring my usgt & 17.5 car:thumbsup:....im tryna get JR to come as well...he said the program be running late....... SPEED IT UP KEVIN


Only 10 minute breaks between rounds...

the only way to speed it up is to get turn marshals out there faster.

How bout you show up and then we'll see the marshaling pick up


----------



## AquaRacer

cwoods34 said:


> Who's down for 17.5 Friday? I gotta do a bit of testing before the first Hurricane race!!! I'll also have USGT......


I'm ready for some more 17.5!! Getting a little better each week and not always finishing last now. That is an improvement for me..

Rusty.. Thanks for the help with the World GT this past Friday, looking forward to dialing it in a bit more this Friday also. Hopefully we will get some good racing in with less breakages. Oh yeah the wobble in the front wheels was the Kingpin was not tightened all the way into the axle block. 

Is it Friday yet???


----------



## cwoods34

MicroRacerM18 said:


> This is why Doug keeps beating me. His car is 200g lighter than mine.
> 
> Yes Tom, that's my excuse and I am sticking with it. :thumbsup:


Uh, 200 is a legit excuse. I bet you'd pick up three tenths cutting that weight off, not to mention the tires lasting longer!!!

Looks like Jonesy will have a good battle keeping his King of the TQ title.


----------



## DestructoFox

Not going to make it tonight, I'll be making sure a new 4-legged furry friend has a good first night. I'll be bringing my USGT car on Friday; hopefully my new battery will give me that little oomf on the straight that I was sorely lacking last week.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Looks like Jonesy will have a good battle keeping his King of the TQ title.


nope, ive already retired for the carpet season. I used every ounce (and then some) of my ability for the entire season in that one run last week. Your supposed to retire on a good note arent ya?


----------



## BATTMAN

cwoods34 said:


> Who's down for 17.5 Friday? I gotta do a bit of testing before the first Hurricane race!!! I'll also have USGT......


you have a USGT car...oh boy...cant wait to see that...

Mike ygpm


----------



## Miller Time

jonesy112 said:


> nope, ive already retired for the carpet season. I used every ounce (and then some) of my ability for the entire season in that one run last week. *Your supposed to retire on a good note arent ya*?


Damn...somebody should of told Manning that :freak:


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Wednesday Sept.21*

*On-Road Racing Tonight at The Big Rug*

*Doors open at 4pm ~ Racing at 7pm

Only $10 for the first entry
$5 for additional entries or if just practicing*

_Wednesdays are a great night to get a lot of track time for testing & practice.

The R/CAR Cafe will be Open_


----------



## dragrace

Kevin,

Sorry I can't make it tonight. I have been working all night and heading to bed. I will make it Friday....Again Sorry...

Steve


----------



## Kevin Cole

No problem...hopefully my computer issues are solved.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> nope, ive already retired for the carpet season. I used every ounce (and then some) of my ability for the entire season in that one run last week. Your supposed to retire on a good note arent ya?


Well, you could still show up and cherry-pick the B Main once in awhile.


----------



## cwoods34

Kevin Cole said:


> No problem...hopefully my computer issues are solved.


A Mac would've never had those issues to begin with, right Tom?

*runs for cover*


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> A Mac would've never had those issues to begin with, right Tom?
> 
> *runs for cover*


You sir, are correct!


----------



## starrx

Kevin Cole said:


> Only 10 minute breaks between rounds...
> 
> the only way to speed it up is to get turn marshals out there faster.
> 
> How bout you show up and then we'll see the marshaling pick up


i think me ..ben & maybe JR is coming....(im working on him):thumbsup:
me & ben will run 17.5 & usgt class...if not i might come by myself


----------



## RustyS

dragrace said:


> Glad you said that.
> 
> Steve Dunn





Kevin Cole said:


> World GT at the Big Rug will be a strong enough class to run on its own this season.


 
I think it will get big enough to field 2 heats. There are guys coming in slowly and more expressing interest. Hammer raced mine in the main last friday and walked out with one. Good handling, good speed and a lot of fun.


----------



## ThrottleKing

RustyS said:


> I think it will get big enough to field 2 heats. There are guys coming in slowly and more expressing interest. Hammer raced mine in the main last friday and walked out with one. Good handling, good speed and a lot of fun.


I have no doubt that it will become a major class at The Rug. It will rival the 1/12 class due to its simplicity, cost, ease of maintenance, driveability and fun factor. where as 1/12 is very fun, the cars are very finicky and the maintenance is tedious to keep a 1/12 in top form but that is why it is the "F1" of R/C and not for everybody. 1/10 pan cars are easier to drive, set up and maintain. Plus the more realistic bodies and the spec tire vs. 3-4 different compounds are features alot of guys want and takes away trial and error along with costs. I am hooked but I still can't give up a 1/12 with a 13.5 just yet.:thumbsup:

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## cwoods34

Anybody have a 96t spur for a TC6? Mine is chewed up quite nicely. If Mr. Bill has one in stock, hold it for me!!!


----------



## BadSign

Mr. Pennington, did my wrench tip come in? I can't race Friday but will be nearby tomorrow night to pick it up, if possible.

Thanks,

VanderVeen


----------



## wlpjr2

BadSign said:


> Mr. Pennington, did my wrench tip come in? I can't race Friday but will be nearby tomorrow night to pick it up, if possible.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> VanderVeen


Yes Sir!


----------



## wlpjr2

cwoods34 said:


> Anybody have a 96t spur for a TC6? Mine is chewed up quite nicely. If Mr. Bill has one in stock, hold it for me!!!


I set you one back!


----------



## wlpjr2

Jerimiah,
You have a PM!


----------



## cwoods34

Bill, three in a row..... Careful, some people don't like to be challenged......


----------



## PDK RACING

Who would that


----------



## PDK RACING

Be i have no


----------



## PDK RACING

Idea who do tell


----------



## PDK RACING

O wait i remember now


----------



## PDK RACING

Lol lol lol


----------



## Railroader

Hey guy, what's going on?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well I wont have the WGT with me this Friday but I should have the 1/12 17.5 and the TC 17.5 with me. Bill I have your PM and the new boards should be here by the first of the week. I also have some info from team Orange. Look for some new stuff around Christmas and the first of the year. 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

A Christmas present to me from the Gas Man...you're the best JW!


----------



## PDK RACING

Kevin Cole said:


> A Christmas present to me from the Gas Man...you're the best JW!


I like x-mass also. Im german we gave you the X-mass tree and hambergers. But I will leave out the two world wars we started...


----------



## RHammer

Yep i'll be there friday night for 17.5 and WGT. Might need some help truing a set of tires. Mr. Bill i was wondering if you had a servo saver to fit a standard futaba servo. The one that came with the car fits a JR i think. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

PDK RACING said:


> I like x-mass also. Im german we gave you the X-mass tree and hambergers. But I will leave out the two world wars we started...


And, the best thing, the Reinheitsgebot.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Rocketry is kind of big too. Wernher von Braun 


Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Kevin Cole said:


> A Christmas present to me from the Gas Man...you're the best JW!


I don't know about that just yet but I we'll see if you good. LOL

Team Orange has some new stuff due out and it sounds really good but thats all I have to say about that.:devil:

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## BadSign

PDK RACING said:


> But I will leave out the two world wars we started...


You guys seem so happy when you're drinking, too, what with the polka dancing and the liederhosen and the funny hats with feathers.


----------



## Railroader

Ahhhh... liederhosen. Not as cool as my ancestry's kilts, that's for sure.


----------



## cwoods34

Jonesy and I plan to actually traction roll tomorrow...... Testing some grip-generating ideas for the Blue Bullets of Team BlackOps™.

I suggest Mr. Norton shows up tomorrow. I haven't been annihilated in awhile :drunk:


----------



## jonesy112

when is the oktoberfest celebration at rcar? I can already smell the bratwurst and beer from the cafe?


----------



## cwoods34

Hmmmm, beer-battered onion rings would be pretty good.........

Bratwurst is ALWAYS applicable.


----------



## Kevin Cole

jonesy112 said:


> I can already smell the bratwurst and beer from the cafe?


That's just Angie, she loves a nice frosty libation.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be sure to eat before I come to the track from now on.


----------



## Railroader

A tipsy cook is often the best cook!


----------



## jtsbell

How about a tipsy race director!


----------



## Railroader

Experienced that, NOT cool.


----------



## Kevin Cole

jtsbell said:


> How about a tipsy race director!


Not at my track...I don't drink...thank you.


----------



## RustyS

jonesy112 said:


> when is the oktoberfest celebration at rcar? I can already smell the bratwurst and beer from the cafe?


 You would have to say the B word. I have been craving brats all week. Looks like I will be stopping by the store to get some Johnsonvilles. I will have to strike up a deal with Angie. I won't be able to get there tomorrow till around 6-630.
I will have my truer with me tomorrow. If Dunn is running, he will have his.


----------



## ThrottleKing

RustyS said:


> You would have to say the B word. I have been craving brats all week. Looks like I will be stopping by the store to get some Johnsonvilles. I will have to strike up a deal with Angie. I won't be able to get there tomorrow till around 6-630.
> I will have my truer with me tomorrow. If Dunn is running, he will have his.


Hey Rusty, you ever tried them in a black iron skillet with a dark beer like Grolsh or Heinekin. Kind of like cooking sausage links. Awesome. 

Maybe we can get Angie to make some beercan chicken. 



Jeremiah Ward


----------



## starrx

just got word,, me & JR will be in da building on friday:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Friday Sept. 23rd*

*Friday Night On-Road at the Big Rug*

*Doors Open at 4pm
Racing Starts at 7pm*
_(We will start on time this week)
*Entry Fees
$10 for the first class
$5 for additional classes or practice if not racing
(Mini Coopers run for free with a paying class...if we have 3 or more)*_

*- 17.5 Spec Sedan
- 17.5 12th Scale
- USGT
- 13.5 12th Scale
- World GT
- Sportsman Touring Car
- VTA(?)

* We will require three cars to make a class...
or they will be added to the closest similar class( to help with time issues)*


*The R/CAR Cafe will offer...
- Ribeye Burgers
- Pulled Barbeque Chicken Sandwiches
- Pizza
- Bread Stix
- Hamburgers/ Cheeseburgers
- Brats & Hotdogs
And all the other track side favorites.*


----------



## cwoods34

starrx said:


> just got word,, me & jr will be in da building on friday:woohoo::woohoo:


sweet.


----------



## jammer

Anyone have a wgt car I can test the waters a few times with tonight?


----------



## Railroader

jammer said:


> Anyone have a wgt car I can test the waters a few times with tonight?


I can't make it tonight to race, I'll probably stop in later to watch the mains.

You can drive mine, it needs the front steering rods replaced though, the ball cups are stripped out. I can drop it off early. What time do you plan on getting to R/Car?


----------



## jammer

Railroader said:


> I can't make it tonight to race, I'll probably stop in later to watch the mains.
> 
> You can drive mine, it needs the front steering rods replaced though, the ball cups are stripped out. I can drop it off early. What time do you plan on getting to R/Car?


Heading there in like 10 min with jones. Im thinking that I will be running this class if I like the feel of it. Been looking on the net for a car the past couple days.


----------



## DestructoFox

I'm not gonna make it tonight, just too much else on my plate right now. See ya next week!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I never came in LAST even one time last night! That's a new record for me! So, thank you to those who broke or hit the wall more times than me. I really appreciate it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## 225superduty

I know this is a little off key I am going thru greensburg tonite and was wanting to check out the dirt oval out there does any body know where it's at? Thanks Lee Goodwin [email protected]


----------



## cwoods34

If anybody has a like-new set of Solaris mediums, I'll gladly trade the set of Sweep 32s I used last night. They now have 3 runs on them. I like Solaris better with my setup!


----------



## ThrottleKing

cwoods34 said:


> If anybody has a like-new set of Solaris mediums, I'll gladly trade the set of Sweep 32s I used last night. They now have 3 runs on them. I like Solaris better with my setup!


Your car still has a set up after what happend last night after the mains?

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## cwoods34

It's not a very GOOD setup. I borrowed it from Jonesy......


----------



## Railroader

So, it had the ability to TQ, but fell apart during practice?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Railroader said:


> So, it had the ability to TQ, but fell apart during practice?


It wasn't a TIMEX. It took a licking and it quit ticking.:beatdeadhorse:

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> It's not a very GOOD setup. I borrowed it from Jonesy......


Borrow It?????

I pretty much just gave you that setup, weither you wanted it or not :freak:


----------



## cwoods34

It's not an easy setup to get rid of, either.........


----------



## Railroader

"Borrowed" implies you are giving it back. I'm confused.


----------



## cwoods34

Oh, I plan on giving it back. I just have to pick the right time


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Just tried to check the current racing calendar at www.rcarindy.com and the site shows as disabled.

Kevin, can you please post the racing schedule for next week and October? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RustyS

cwoods34 said:


> It's not an easy setup to get rid of, either.........


 Are you saying that Jonesy gave you a "Set-up Transmitted Disease"? A pan car will get rid of that. *W*ild *G*reen *T*ea will help.


----------



## cwoods34

I'd call it that. 

I think a *M*eal *O*r *D*inner on the house would *T*ake *C*are of me.

BILL --- I think I owe you for some tires and a spur gear. I remembered at the last second, and by last second I mean when I realized I was the last person leaving the track Friday.


----------



## Kevin Cole

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Just tried to check the current racing calendar at www.rcarindy.com and the site shows as disabled.
> 
> Kevin, can you please post the racing schedule for next week and October? Thanks in advance.


Yes, I was informed this morning the website was down. I'll contact Homestead on Monday and find out what is going on.

Here is what we are racing through the carpet season...unless there is a big race in town.
(which are all listed on the first post of this thread).

From page one...

We Race Carpet On-Road...
Every Wednesday & Friday at 7pm...doors open at 4pm
_(Year round..except during the County Fair)_
Every Sunday at 1pm...doors open at 10am
_(October thru May)_

Carpet Oval started this past Saturday and will run every Saturday at 1pm.
Tuesdays are still outside until Oct.25...then Carpet Oval Tuesdays begin.

Hope this helps


----------



## ThrottleKing

With weather like this I would expect attendance to be pretty good if we were racing today. Man, what a crappy weekend. Didn't get to ride, didn't get the lawn cut. Got my vette out to go up to R/Car for a bit and got monsooned on the whole way back to Martinsville. I did get to run Friday night so I guess I got to so something I wanted to do this weekend. I also got to see a great crash too, right after the mains. It made my pocket book hurt.LOL So I guess it hasn't been a total washout.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## starrx

so is this sunday the 1st sunday of racing..(oct 2nd)..& will anybody be there..i know the the 1st hurricane race is on the 1st..me & JR might be there next sunday:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...this Sunday is our first Sunday of racing...and every Sunday there after unless we host a major event on a given weekend.


----------



## cwoods34

Who's going to the first Hurricane race?!?


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> Who's going to the first Hurricane race?!?


Likely Steve, Sean, and myself


----------



## jtsbell

Cody and I are plan on going, all of us guys should stay together and help each other up there.


----------



## PDK RACING

Kevin Cole said:


> Yes...this Sunday is our first Sunday of racing...and every Sunday there after unless we host a major event on a given weekend.


Do i get a free entry I will be 22 that day. Lol


----------



## cwoods34

jtsbell said:


> Cody and I are plan on going, all of us guys should stay together and help each other up there.


I still have your chair........


----------



## jonesy112

ill be up there saturday as well. Leaving friday to get some practice in


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Maybe someday I'll be good enough to race in regional races. That would be great.

I will get the chance to go to Harbor Hobbies Monday and/or Tuesday night next week! I'll be in Buffalo Grove, IL (about 1/2 hour from them) for work. 

I figure I might as well throw R/C cars in the car and go run some laps in the evenings! I need all the practice I can get! Hopefully, they will still have the on-road track down Monday night.


----------



## cwoods34

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Maybe someday I'll be good enough to race in regional races. That would be great.
> 
> I will get the chance to go to Harbor Hobbies Monday and/or Tuesday night next week! I'll be in Buffalo Grove, IL (about 1/2 hour from them) for work.
> 
> I figure I might as well throw R/C cars in the car and go run some laps in the evenings! I need all the practice I can get! Hopefully, they will still have the on-road track down Monday night.


There's no "talent requisite" to run regional events. Everyone from young kids to national champions participate. It feels like having a HUGE club race. At least attend the 2 Hurricane races that will be in Indy


----------



## dragrace

Miller Time said:


> Likely Steve, Sean, and myself


Yep, I am going. I think I forgot everything about 17.5 Boosted.

Steve


----------



## cwoods34

Ya know, Vanilla Coke Zero tastes just like regular Vanilla Coke. It blows my mind. 

It's been a long 3 days already. Hurry up Friday.


----------



## starrx

we anybody be @ the track on sunday?? after the race on sat?


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'll be there.


----------



## Railroader

Me too.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

cwoods34 said:


> There's no "talent requisite" to run regional events. Everyone from young kids to national champions participate. It feels like having a HUGE club race. At least attend the 2 Hurricane races that will be in Indy


Good to hear that. I assumed it was the more talented drivers. Secret hand shake knowledge and all that. I do plan on the local ones then if I can. If nothing else, I can be there so the good racers have someone they can always beat!

:wave:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Looks like they had a GREAT time at the USVTA Southern Nationals this past weekend. I had signed my son and I up for it, but circumstances prevented us going. The event sounds like it was really well run. Great turnout of cars. Gotta love that HOT WHEELS Camaro!



















Hopefully I'll get to go next year!


----------



## jonesy112

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Good to hear that. I assumed it was the more talented drivers. Secret hand shake knowledge and all that. I do plan on the local ones then if I can. If nothing else, I can be there so the good racers have someone they can always beat!
> 
> :wave:


You will learn more in 2 days of the the local hurricane races here than you will in 2 months of club racing. There is sooo much knowledge floating around the pit area Scott, and everyone is more than willing to help. 

And with larger class fields, (20-30+), there will be people of every skill level there and C and sometimes D mains. So everyone will actually get good track time racing people of their own ability. Thats alot more fun that always having to worry about being in the way.


----------



## Kevin Cole

******ATTENTION******
R/CAR will be closed Tuesday/Wednesday of this week.
We will re-open Friday 9/30

My bother is not responding well to the chemo /radiation. He had a fall from being weak a couple days ago, he is now in the hospital with a feeding tube, and I was called this morning with concerns of infection and a temperature of 103.

I'm headed to St.Louis, to get our mom there, and be there for him.

I will post any other updates concerning the track as we move forward.


----------



## Railroader

We'll be praying for your brother and your family. If you need any help or anything else let me know.

Romans 8:28 ESV "And *we know that for those who love God all things work together for good*, for those who are called according to his purpose."


----------



## dragrace

Domenic,

I need my Tekin Speed Control and Motor back ASAP so I can race this weekend. Please call me ASAP.

Steve Dunn 317 796 1775


----------



## cwoods34

*This thread needs cute and fluffy to keep spirits up.*


----------



## Scott04C5

Kevin,
If there is anything I can do let me know. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks to everyone for the kind words.

We're at my brother's house for the night, after a long day and evening at the hospital.

His temperature is normal now, although still having to use a feeding tube and very weak.

If everything stays well/stable...I plan to head back to Indy tomorrow night.

Angie has class Thursday morning, and I need to be at the track for Friday/Saturday/Sunday racing. No racing equals no money coming in for the family or the business.

If my Mom decides too stay here, I can return Monday morning...it's only about a 5 hour drive.

Thanks once again for all the well wishes...and it looks like we will still have racing all weekend long.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jonesy112 said:


> And with larger class fields, (20-30+), there will be people of every skill level there and C and sometimes D mains. So everyone will actually get good track time racing people of their own ability. Thats alot more fun that always having to worry about being in the way.


Thanks for explaining, I guess I wrongly assumed that these regional races were really for the cream of the crop racers mostly. You are right about learning...especially at RCAR. Everytime I go, I learn something that helps me. Next to spending time with my family, I am always looking forward to coming to race.


----------



## cwoods34

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Thanks for explaining, I guess I wrongly assumed that these regional races were really for the cream of the crop racers mostly. You are right about learning...especially at RCAR. Everytime I go, I learn something that helps me. Next to spending time with my family, I am always looking forward to coming to race.


That's why I don't have family, so racing is number 1 HA!!!


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> That's why I don't have family, so racing is number 1 HA!!!


I want to print this out and frame it. Get in my time machine in a few years and hand it to your wife. Then, hop back in my Delorean RC car and return Back in Time.


----------



## RHammer

Cue Huey Lewis and the News.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Back before I had any kids, I used to complain that I, "don't have enough hobby time!" 

Now, if I were to take all the hobby time I used to complain I didn't have enough of, and subtract about 90% of it, that's all that's left!

Ditto on quoting Mr. Woods someday in the future! Ha!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I want to print this out and frame it. Get in my time machine in a few years and hand it to your wife. Then, hop back in my Delorean RC car and return Back in Time.


Just give it to his future wife to be now.....that will straighten everything out.

Then he will be looking for his Delorian Car (prolly made by tamiya so its the wrong shade of blue) and listening to some huey lewis lol


----------



## Kevin Cole

Just finished packing up what little stuff we brought with us to St.Louis...

Going back to the hospital for few more hours and then plan to hit the road back to Indy.

Once again...
We will be racing this weekend...Friday/Sunday On-Road & Saturday Carpet Oval.
Doors open at 4pm Friday...Racing at 7pm.
Doors open at 10am Sat./Sun. with racing at 1pm both days.


----------



## RHammer

Safe travels Kevin. Thank you for all you do man.:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Just give it to his future wife to be now.....that will straighten everything out.
> 
> Then he will be looking for his Delorian Car (prolly made by tamiya so its the wrong shade of blue) and listening to some huey lewis lol


Ya know, that'd give me even MORE time. Hmmm.......


----------



## dragrace

When is everyone heading to Harbor....

Steve


----------



## ThrottleKing

dragrace said:


> When is everyone heading to Harbor....
> 
> Steve


We are leaving Indy around 1-2:00 Fri.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## cwoods34

dragrace said:


> When is everyone heading to Harbor....
> 
> Steve


Ken said there's room for a TC stowaway. And word is my supervisor won't be at work Friday, so.......... Whenever the black machine is ready to roll.......


----------



## smokefan

I will be down Fri for some 17.5


----------



## RustyS

I have to make time for R/C and fishing. I have my 15 year old son, a 1 year old grandson, a 2 year old grandson and the mother of my grandkids living with me. I also have a 4 year old grandson that stays on the weekend. I need this time to get peace and quiet.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Back home...

Looking forward to a little less stressful setting...the Big Rug all weekend long.

We have a lot of racers headed to Harbor Hobbies this weekend...represent Indy well my friends.

Good racing & fellowship will be had at R/CAR this weekend...so those who are not traveling...I have a cool new lay-out planned for Friday & Sunday.


----------



## jammer

Anyone heading back from the hurricane race on saturday that I can hitch a ride back with? Jones is staying for sunday and I need to be back here for a brownsburg offroad race sunday. Trying to figure it out by tomorrow.


----------



## BadSign

Glad to hear your back safe, Kevin. Your brother is in our prayers.

I might be racing 17.5 Friday- got my fingers crossed.


----------



## jammer

jammer said:


> Anyone heading back from the hurricane race on saturday that I can hitch a ride back with? Jones is staying for sunday and I need to be back here for a brownsburg offroad race sunday. Trying to figure it out by tomorrow.


Bueller....bueller....bueller....anyone???????


----------



## Railroader

Um, he's sick. My best friend's sister's boyfriend's brother's girlfriend heard from this guy who knows this kid who's going with a girl who saw Ferris pass out at 31 Flavors last night. I guess it's pretty serious.


----------



## Railroader

I'm in for USGT and Mini Coopers tomorrow night! After the day I had today, 4pm Friday cannot come quick enough.

I'll also have my newly converted TT-01 to SportsmanTC with me for testing, but I am a little too tall on the gearing. I need a 26t .6mm pinion. EDIT: found a 26t and 27t on amazon.com


----------



## Kevin Cole

If someone doesn't buy my Sportsman I might have to give it a go again.

Three weeks in a row I've had guys say they are coming in to buy one or both...still no deals finalized.

I would rather get my 17.5 car on the track for a shake down, but it is not quite ready for racing action.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> If someone doesn't buy my Sportsman I might have to give it a go again.


[throwdown] Put your money where your mouth is. [/throwdown]


----------



## Kevin Cole

I would rather someone put the money in my hand for those Sportsman cars...old Kev needs the money.


----------



## PDK RACING

________________________________

Dear Tower Hobbies Customer,

Many people are concerned with new government regulations that are designed to limit our hobby industry. You've probably heard about the new FAA regulations limiting our use of R/C airplanes and proposed shipping bans for R/C batteries.

New regulations are being considered regarding model rocket motors. This may not immediately impact your particular hobby but it's just another step toward regulation of materials used in hobbies and deserves your attention.

The US Department of Transportation (DOT) has recently advised that they propose to terminate a special permit under which model rocket motors and igniters have been shipped for the last 33 years. If the permit is terminated model rocket motors and igniters will no longer be able to be shipped as "Flammable Solids" and will instead have to be shipped as "Explosives."

In 33 years there have been no incidents involved in the shipping and transporting of model rocket motors and igniters.

Hobbyists need your support. Attached is a sample e-mail that we request you send immediately to express your support.

We believe that shipping model rocket motors and igniters as "Explosives" would only cause unnecessary concern for hobby shops, educators, youth group leaders and families using model rockets for educational and recreational purposes.

If you believe as we do, please send an e-mail to the Department of Transportation no later than October 10, 2011.


To assist you, here is a sample e-mail: 
<http://www.towerhobbies.com/products/images/page_shadow_top_right.jpg> 
TO: [email protected]
Subject: DOT-SP 7887 Show Cause Response

Dear Associate Administrator,

The purpose of this e-mail is to request that DOT-SP 7887 be kept in force as written. The Special Permit, previously DOT-E 7887 has been in place since 1978 and is used by many of us who enjoy hobbies including model rockets, motors and igniters.

To my knowledge, there has never been an incident involving the shipping and transporting of model rocket motors and igniters. Further I believe that shipping these products as "Explosives" will create unnecessary fear and difficulty for those handling, transporting, receiving, storing, selling and using these products.

After 33 years of use, the termination of the Special Permit is unwarranted and possibly damaging to an educational and recreational product that has an excellent record. In closing, I again request the Special Permit be kept in place as written.

- Your Name and Address


----------



## cwoods34

Yep, those darn terrorists are resorting to model rocket supplies


----------



## PDK RACING

I do not like the part about the restriction on batteries..


----------



## Railroader

PDK RACING said:


> I do not like the part about the restriction on batteries..


Oh yeah, that is the part that is a bit scary. It will not only affect us in the hobby, but it a lot of other areas of life such as laptop batteries and cell phones.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Friday Night On-Road at the Big Rug*

*Doors Open at 4pm
Racing Starts at 7pm*
_
*Entry Fees
$10 for the first class
$5 for additional classes or practice if not racing
(Mini Coopers run for free with a paying class...if we have 3 or more)*_

*- 17.5 Spec Sedan
- 17.5 12th Scale
- USGT
- 13.5 12th Scale
- World GT
- Sportsman Touring Car
- VTA(?)

* We will require three cars to make a class...
or they will be added to the closest similar class( to help with time issues)*


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Reminder-This is our first week of Sunday On-Road
Doors will open at 10am...Racing at 1pm*
(Plenty of time for the guys who might want to run on their home track...that might miss Friday because of the race up North)


----------



## Railroader

It's Friday? YESSSSS!!!!!

I'll be trackside around 4:30-5:00.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm hoping to be there tonight. Its Homecoming in Brownsburg and I may be forced to be a Chauffer tonight, but I'm doing my dangedest to talk myself out of that situation with my spousal unit. Running in the off-road event in Brownsburg Sunday weather permitting.


----------



## DestructoFox

I'll definitely be there tonight for some USGT action.


----------



## tmt

*Smc*

Any have a used smc 4000 25c 4sale for sportsmen class


----------



## charlie2755

tmt said:


> Any have a used smc 4000 25c 4sale for sportsmen class


I got one $30. Still in great shape.


----------



## smokefan

Great time tonight as always! Thanks Kevin and Angie for all you do!


----------



## Railroader

Thanks for a relaxing night and an opportunity to blow some steam Kevin and Angie. You run a great place that feels like a second home. I know a lot of guys are there just for the atmosphere 1st and racing 2nd.

There were a lot of entries for having so many out of town for the big race. There was something for everyone to race from novice (Mini Coopers) to high speed foam (and high intensity crashes) racing.

I can't believe how close the racing was in each class. And the quality of racing has drastically improved over the same time last year. Watch out for regetsama! That man has some SPEED!!!

Special thanks to the guys who helped me look for the missing part on my TA05, ends up it was actually stuck in the car still. 

Sunday is looking good for racing for me. It's too much fun to miss!


----------



## BadSign

*Prayer request*

Sounds like a good time last night. Unfortunately, I couldn't be there. My son Sam was injured in a soccer game wednesday night (kicked in the head, grade 2 concussion). If you're wondering, Sam's the super skinny blonde lefthander that races mini-coopers once in a blue moon. I hope to be back next Friday, but any prayers for Sam would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## regets ama

*Associated TC5 for sale*

Associated TC5 for sale, regularly run at R/Car in USGT class.

Airtronics 94358 servo, Orion 21.5 or D3 17.5 with Novak GTB and fans. Solaris slicks or Sweeps, 2cell 4800 lipo, DS2 transmitter, SR3300T spektrum reciever, no transponder. This is RTR for $400.

Willing to sell without transmitter/reciever for $300

Willing part out as roller chassis with only servo installed for $150.00

NOT willing to stop running USGT class, too much fun!

Send PM or at track, local pick up only, J Steger


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> NOT willing to stop running USGT class, too much fun!


WOW!!! You had me a little scared for until I got to that line. I had a blast racing with you last night!

The chassis listed above is in excellent shape, regets ama takes great car of his stuff. This is a good purchase for someone looking to get into USGT or 17.5 touring.


----------



## nutz4rc

This is even more serious now that the guy was going to use RC Planes to attack the Pentagon.

Look for more government over reaction.

I was responding to the post on page 22 don't know why my computer did not show page 23.....duh!


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Sounds like a good time last night. Unfortunately, I couldn't be there. My son Sam was injured in a soccer game wednesday night (kicked in the head, grade 2 concussion). If you're wondering, Sam's the super skinny blonde lefthander that races mini-coopers once in a blue moon. I hope to be back next Friday, but any prayers for Sam would be greatly appreciated.


You got it! Tell Sam we're praying for him.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Sunday Carpet On Road Racing at the Big Rug*
*Doors Open at 10am
Racing Starts at 1pm*

*Entry Fees
$15 for the first class
$5 for additional classes or practice if not racing*


----------



## regets ama

> WOW!!! You had me a little scared for until I got to that line. I had a blast racing with you last night!
> 
> The chassis listed above is in excellent shape, regets ama takes great car of his stuff. This is a good purchase for someone looking to get into USGT or 17.5 touring.


thanks tom, nice a main runs friday for you in both classes.


----------



## cwoods34

*HUGE exasperated sigh*....... 

Back in Indy, taking a couple days off.......


----------



## RHammer

How did you guys do Woods?


----------



## cwoods34

I finished 3rd and Jonesy finished 5th in USGT A-main. Charlie and Steve Martin had 2nd and 3rd for the USGT B-main. 

Jonesy broke out of the 17.5 B-main , and I finished 2nd in the 17.5 A-main.........

Indy basically brought the 1/12 class, so it was stacked :hat:

AJ grabbed 2nd in the VTA B-main, and Mr. Smith fought a long battle with Eric Whiteside to finish 2nd in the VTA A-main. Capt'n Jack Motorsports™ filled the 5th spot in the A-main.

R/CAR is wide and a little slick. The Track was tight and very high traction. Took awhile to get the cars working well!


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> R/CAR is wide and a little slick. The Track was tight and very high traction. Took awhile to get the cars working well!



I agree and it is the last ingredient for a world class facility, perhaps in the new philosophy of leaving a layout down for a period of time, it may be better to have a open flowing layout for the club atmosphere on Wed and Friday and a .tighter one for the the guys looking for that Regional level competition. I think with a little planning it can be done so both layouts are similar enough to virtually use the same groove


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> I agree and it is the last ingredient for a world class facility, perhaps in the new philosophy of leaving a layout down for a period of time, it may be better to have a open flowing layout for the club atmosphere on Wed and Friday and a .tighter one for the the guys looking for that Regional level competition. I think with a little planning it can be done so both layouts are similar enough to virtually use the same groove


Yep, I agree 

I didn't see one racer hit the beginning of the sweeper at The Track, and it was pretty tight. Having a good groove helped keep the lines consistent!


----------



## starrx

Miller Time said:


> I agree and it is the last ingredient for a world class facility, perhaps in the new philosophy of leaving a layout down for a period of time, it may be better to have a open flowing layout for the club atmosphere on Wed and Friday and a .tighter one for the the guys looking for that Regional level competition. I think with a little planning it can be done so both layouts are similar enough to virtually use the same groove


just a Question...could it be @ the big rug...we might be useing too many different tire compounds... the mix with 5 or more treatments causeing the track to be slick in some parts.....just a Question


----------



## Miller Time

starrx said:


> just a Question...could it be @ the big rug...we might be useing too many different tire compounds... the mix with 5 or more treatments causeing the track to be slick in some parts.....just a Question


I mostly agree, but:

1) Chicago was using more than one, mainlya mix of SXT and Paragon
2) Trying to limit it will be difficult with out listening to the complaints

It really is astounding how, as big as the Rug is it is more difficult to negotiate at times than both the gate with 6 foot wide areas (no complaints at all from the TC guys) and The Track was this weekend. Like Cody said no one really had a problem with the tight sweeper of the chicanes.


----------



## cwoods34

I switched from LG2 to Paragon and Picked up 2-3 tenths while practicing!

Having a lot of grip helps make tighter lanes easier to navigate, since the car is more predictable and goes where you tell it.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Eric told me that their track is glued to the floor and the carpet at R/Car is not. That means that the surface at R/Car gives just a little as well as it was much more worn in than here. I had a good time up there but I still like our track better and for the most part the layouts we have. They didn't have a lacking of traction that is for sure. It did make the drivers that haven't dealt with that type of surface really go to work on a set up to combat the occasional traction roll and a lot of diffing out. One funny thing for me was on Friday night my WGT diffed out so bad that the boost kicked in and when it set back down it did a wheel stand. I also noticed on my charging that the batteries were more dead after a run there than at R/Car.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

Listen up guys...

My bothers condition has gotten much worse in the past 48hrs. He now has extremely low blood pressure, meningitis, his platelets are in singles digits, and they cannot even get a reading on his white blood cell count.

Either me or Angie will keep everyone up to date on the goings on at the track, as I expect I will be returning to St.Louis soon.

To all the racers, I am sorry that this situation has interfered with R/CAR racing...trust me ,I wish it was not going on myself.
Please pray for my brother Randy Cole, he is a good guy with kids that need him.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*The Gate & Harbor Hobbies racing surface is used much more the the Big Rug...more cars on the track brings more bite to the track.

I'm just saying, get off the computer and come out to the track...that would help.

Ask yourself, how many times have I put a car on the track in the past two months...some will answer many times, some no that it is very few.


----------



## Kevin Cole

By the way...

Great racing Friday night with a solid group considering the series started up north.

And we had a small, yet great group today with some of the best 17.5 Sedan racing we have had all season. Jr.Norton, Charlie Arterburn, and Randy Kastle put on a show today.

Thanks to everyone that does continue to come out and race/support the track...

And congrats to those who did well up north representing Indy & R/CAR...I'm lucky to have such a fine group to run at my track .


----------



## cwoods34

I get to tear the TC6 down to the chassis and find tweak. If a rear bulkhead is bent....... Pretty easy fix.

If my chassis is bent (which I suspect) I'll be out for a week or so..... After I would get a new chassis I'd have to re-cut for everything I've done to it


----------



## AquaRacer

Had a great time on Friday night & Sunday afternoon. Getting a little bit better every weekend and learning alot. Thanks Charlie for the help on Sunday!! Your help with the setup made it so I could break the 11 second lap times, I didn't know if I would get below 11 second lap times. Now to work on the trigger finger umm I mean throttle finger. Slower is actually faster.. Who would have ever thunk!!

Kevin,
Know that your your brother and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. Family always comes first..

Have a great week all and hope to see ya on Friday!!:wave:


----------



## AquaRacer

Congrats to all of the guys who went up north, I heard that our group had a good showing!! Wish I could have gone.. Maybe next year..


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> To all the racers, I am sorry that this situation has interfered with R/CAR racing...
> 
> Please pray for my brother Randy Cole, he is a good guy with kids that need him.


Do NOT be sorry!!! 

I wish I could sacrifice a lot more other than some minuscule inconveniences with a hobby, and prayers, to offer your family more comfort.


----------



## cwoods34

If my car gets straightened out I might come up Wednesday to practice some MOD. Hope to make it to the Halloween Classic!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Schedule pending, I hope to race some on-road at the Rug this week. After seeing Cody Woods run his TC3 in USGT, I might dust off a spare TC3 for that class.

----------

Here are some links to youtube videos (not mine) for the USGT A-main and 17.5 A-main for the 1st leg of the *2011-12 Hurricance series at The TRACK @ Harbors Hobbies* in Winthrop Harbor, IL. 









 
----------

In *VTA *I had a decent car all day and was 2nd overall after 2 rounds. In the 3rd/final round of qualifying I made a front diff change that made the car tail happy, which dropped me back to 5th overall. 

In the A-main, I was able to work my way to 2nd in the early stages of the race. Unfortunately Eric Whiteside had built up a 1/2 lap lead and had a fast car. I was able to close the gap down to less than 2 seconds (thanks to traffic), but Eric pulled away in the end. 

Traffic got the better of Cody Arms in the VTA A-main as he dropped from his 2nd place qualifying position back to a 5th place finish.

AJ Heck struggled early in VTA qualifying with the handling on his car. Thanks to many racers from Indy, they were able to sort out the setup on his car. If we had 4 qualifiers, I think he would have made the A-main. He finished 2nd in the B-main with a solid drive. He was closing on the leader several times, but made a few small mistakes. Due to the layout on Saturday, a small mistake could cost you several seconds.


----------



## Kevin Cole

R/CAR will be closed this Tuesday/Wednesday/Thursday.

I hope to return home Thursday if my brothers condition improves.

Call Bill Pennington if you need anything from the Hobby Shop.

The website will be the best source of information while I'm gone www.rcarindy.com

Like I mentioned above, the plan is to be open for Friday night On-Road...
as well as being open the entire weekend(Sat./Oval & Sun./On-Road)


----------



## cwoods34

Who wants to run MOD at the Halloween Classic with me and Jonesy?!?!?!?

If Mr. Cole's condition improves and Kevin is at the track for Friday, I'll be there BUT will only run USGT if I race. I have to get a halfway driveable setup with a 3.5 Orion.........

Otherwise I'll be up there Sunday!!!


----------



## dragrace

cwoods34 said:


> Who wants to run MOD at the Halloween Classic with me and Jonesy?!?!?!?
> 
> If Mr. Cole's condition improves and Kevin is at the track for Friday, I'll be there BUT will only run USGT if I race. I have to get a halfway driveable setup with a 3.5 Orion.........
> 
> Otherwise I'll be up there Sunday!!!


I will, except mine will be 1/12.........hahaha

Steve Dunn


----------



## cwoods34

I expect you to redeem yourself from Saturday.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

Anyone looking for an LRP Stock spec V2 & 13.5 combo with one cell rotor for their 1/12 or WGT. Let me know. Going to concentrate on oval this winter. $200.00

Chris


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Hurricance series at The TRACK @ Harbors Hobbies[/B] in Winthrop Harbor, IL.


I got to race at Harbor Hobbies tonight on the northside of Chicago! First time there of course for me. I didn't impress anyone, but I had a fun time and their VTA turnout was great. 8 cars. The Track at HH was about 35 minutes from the hotel I'm staying at.

They also raced Mini Coopers and 17.5 rubber touring cars tonight. While all the other people that were here in the Chicago area for the same training I was here for hung out at the hotel (yawn!), I spent the night having fun racing! 

Eric Whiteside and the racers at Harbor Hobbies were really nice and had some nice things to say about the R/CAR crew that was there last weekend. 

I will be back in Chicago in a month, so I hope to go to HH again.


----------



## mQuillin

I will be there on Friday for sure. So hopefully Kevin will be back,with goodnews, running the show. If not I'll open and run the night.


----------



## BadSign

Got my new exotek lower deck today- I should be a go for 17.5 this Friday!


----------



## mQuillin

Spoke with Kevin tonight. He will be back in town tomorrow. This weekends racing schedule will be normal. Racing all weekend.


----------



## cwoods34

If my plans work out I'll be racing all weekend, too.......


----------



## RHammer

Looks like i'll be missing this weekend. New body on the way for the 17.5 and finally close to fast on the WGT so look out. :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be there tomorrow for USGT and mod testing!


----------



## Railroader

USGT and sportsmanTC 4 me!!! The Cooper will be in tow too, just in case.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Count me in for Sportsman!


----------



## martini13

Yea like how my big head is in the video for the A-main USGT at Harbor Hobbies last saturday, not sure if im gona make it tommarow. If not im hopping to run Sunday with the 2nd place A-main 17.5 guy (cwoods good job).made some changes to my whip(x-ray) want to see if it made any impovements. And if dont better hide your servos. Ive been told Ill takem out ( some then that happen at Harbor last saturday). Haaaaaaaa Haa.


----------



## ThrottleKing

martini13 said:


> Yea like how my big head is in the video for the A-main USGT at Harbor Hobbies last saturday, not sure if im gona make it tommarow. If not im hopping to run Sunday with the 2nd place A-main 17.5 guy (cwoods good job).made some changes to my whip(x-ray) want to see if it made any impovements. And if dont better hide your servos. Ive been told Ill takem out ( some then that happen at Harbor last saturday). Haaaaaaaa Haa.


Let it go:freak:

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

I can't run tomorrow either. It's employee week at the Gas Company and they are having a cookout and an employee car show. I can't pack my stuff in the Stingray nor would I want it smelling like Paragon after the ride home. LOL.

Jeremiah Ward


I might be able to run :OVAL: on Saturday and if enough guys post up on here I will come out for Sunday.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I received a message from Keven to update the www.RCARIndy.com website. He said he'd be back to race Fri/Sat/Sun. (Oval Sat.). Passing on the infor. I'll get it on the website next. 

I can't race Friday night, but hope to on Sunday.

Scott


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Carpet On-Road Racing this Friday Night...
and Sunday afternoon*

_Friday: Doors Open at 4pm
Racing at 7pm_

_Sunday: Doors Open at 10am
Racing at 1pm_
_Come out and lets have some fun!_


----------



## cwoods34

......


----------



## AquaRacer

I will be there with 17.5, WGT and Mini.. It's Friday!!!!!!! Oh yeah, will only run 2/3 I bring..


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Man, sounds like it'll be a light crowd tonight.........


Nah, should be pretty good. A lot of guys don't post on here and are there every week. People see two or three people say they aren't going to make it and forget about the 22 or so who do show up.


----------



## cwoods34

..........


----------



## Railroader

We had a good turnout last week, I predict we will have even a few more this week.


----------



## RHammer

Sportsman numbers were tops last week with 8-9. With USGT, who all are planning on running VTA this season?


----------



## cwoods34

Bill - I owe you for a set of tires...... Let me not forget!

Railroader - Pm replied!


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Bill - I owe you for a set of tires...... Let me not forget!
> 
> Railroader - Pm replied!


Back at you!


----------



## DestructoFox

Unfortunately I won't make it tonight, I have an alternator to replace on my real car. If all goes well though, I do plan on being there for Sunday racing.


----------



## cwoods34

If the 17.5 guys need me to run tonight I can. I'll just switch motors and hope the setup works!


----------



## Railroader

DestructoFox said:


> Unfortunately I won't make it tonight, I have an alternator to replace on my real car. If all goes well though, I do plan on being there for Sunday racing.


Too afraid to defend your Friday Night title... I see how it is. :wave:


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> Too afraid to defend your Friday Night title... I see how it is. :wave:


Maybe he's giving you a chance for it.....


----------



## Railroader

I need some salve... for my burn.


----------



## Railroader

Batteries charging - 30 minutes and I start the long trek to the track!!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## DestructoFox

cwoods34 said:


> Maybe he's giving you a chance for it.....


That is precisely my intention.  Hope everyone has a good time at the track tonight. Save some action for me on Sunday!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Plan to be racing VTA this Sunday.


----------



## cwoods34

That was NOT a 2-cycle engine in the mod car. Why is it I had the 2 noisest cars at the track? 

The 3.5 was a little sluggish


----------



## cwoods34

Lost a spur layshaft screw...... *ARG*


----------



## AquaRacer

I thought I heard something like a coffee grinder or a food processor of some kind on the track.?!?! He He He. In all seriousness though, that 3.5 mod car has some amazing speed on the backstretch!!!


----------



## cwoods34

It didn't have enough real estate...... I'm gonna do some math and see about 48p. My gear mesh was fine, and my 17.5 is silent, so it must be hearing 75,000 RPM wind up across 80 feet!!!


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> It didn't have enough real estate...... I'm gonna do some math and see about 48p. My gear mesh was fine, and my 17.5 is silent, so it must be hearing 75,000 RPM wind up across 80 feet!!!


For what it's worth the finer pitch should be quieter, I'd check the slop in drive train especially the drive shafts and knuckles


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I bought a NIB Trinity "MONSTER" brushed 27T, 24 degree motor today at a swap meet. Paid $5 for it. Price tag says $33.99 from Hobbytown. 
Obviously, its not current technology, but it appears to have been "da bomb" at the time they made it.
What is it equivalent to in a brushless motor? I'd like to use it for one of my cars if possible. If not, I'll put it in my son's RC10T4 off road car.

Looks like this:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RHammer said:


> who all are planning on running VTA this season?


I love VTA. Grew up in the 1970's. Muscle cars are my thang for sure. So, I will be.


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> For what it's worth the finer pitch should be quieter, I'd check the slop in drive train especially the drive shafts and knuckles


It really is just the motor. Bad bearings and slop don't make the sounds that my car was Friday :hat: 

I would switch to 48p just for durability reasons. I think the alien-in-a-blender makes for a good distraction.


----------



## Railroader

Had a great time last night. Good turnout despite the warm weather.

Four 1/12-17.5
Five 17.5TC
Three USGT
Six SportsmanTC
Three Mini Coopers
Three WGT and Two Mod cars.

My SportsmanTC is DIALED!!! Unfortunately I could not avoid traffic. I need to pick my passing points better.

The USGT has a little oversteer, should be easy to fix. It's fast, but a bit of a tool to hit a tight corner.


----------



## cwoods34

Your Sportsman TC is BOUNCY. Soften up those springs, take off those swaybars, whatever it is.


----------



## RustyS

cwoods34 said:


> It really is just the motor. Bad bearings and slop don't make the sounds that my car was Friday :hat:
> 
> I would switch to 48p just for durability reasons. I think the alien-in-a-blender makes for a good distraction.


With halloween coming up, I thought it was a mini cooper with a supercharger in disguise.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Your Sportsman TC is BOUNCY. Soften up those springs, take off those swaybars, whatever it is.


Agreed it is bouncy, but it is HOOKED! Seriously, you'll have to wheel it for a few laps and see. Actually, I'll let you run it in the class next time for a heat(or night).


----------



## Railroader

RustyS said:


> With halloween coming up, I thought it was a mini cooper with a supercharger in disguise.


^^^ This! ^^^


----------



## Kevin Cole

*On-Road Racing Sunday...
at 1PM on the Big Rug*
*Doors Open at 10AM*


----------



## cwoods34

I'm not racing tomorrow, but I might come up and hang around for a bit.

Pic related....


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I bought a NIB Trinity "MONSTER" brushed 27T, 24 degree motor today at a swap meet. Paid $5 for it. Price tag says $33.99 from Hobbytown.
> Obviously, its not current technology, but it appears to have been "da bomb" at the time they made it.
> What is it equivalent to in a brushless motor? I'd like to use it for one of my cars if possible. If not, I'll put it in my son's RC10T4 off road car.
> 
> Looks like this:


It's a little faster than a 17.5

I had a great time Friday, despite breaking an outdrive for two consecutive outings and the tires of my F103 not hooking up.

A huge thanks to Cody for helping me with 17.5 setup. My car has so much more horsepower now


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> It's a little faster than a 17.5


Thanks...that's what I needed to know. 

Hoping to race today. Thought I was kayaking with the kids, but now they are not sure what they want to do. Indecision plagues my homestead...as usual. :freak:


----------



## smokefan

Tom pm


----------



## DestructoFox

I'll be there for USGT, running a little late though!


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Tom pm


Right back at you!


----------



## smokefan

I have a set of Solaris tires coming may try usgt next time down.


----------



## Railroader




----------



## cwoods34

Look at the above post, now back at mine. 



cwoods34 said:


> I expect you to redeem yourself from Saturday.


Hello copycat. Beat you by a few minutes. And by minutes, I mean DAYS.


----------



## Railroader




----------



## PDK RACING

Im new to 1/12 scale and would like some set up advice.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

For Cadillac CTS r/c body fans, just saw a post for a new/painted body in the for sale forums (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=340161).


----------



## Kevin Cole

Carpet On-Road Wednesday Night on The Big Rug

*Racing starts at 7PM*

Carpet On-Road also will run Friday at 7pm and Sunday at 1pm.


----------



## Railroader

I should be able to race this Wednesday!

I'll just bring the whole garage and race whatever shows up.

1/12 - 17.5/boosted
SportsmanTC
USGT
Mini Cooper
Lunchbox


----------



## cwoods34

I might be there Wednesday. I should be there Friday.


----------



## PDK RACING

Do the big tires go in the front or back. Someone said to put one big and one small in the front.


----------



## Railroader

PDK RACING said:


> Do the big tires go in the front or back. Someone said to put one big and one small in the front.


Go big all around. Go big to run with big dogs.


----------



## BadSign

Since it's mostly right hand turns, put the big tires on the left side.


----------



## Railroader

Edited post above for proper response.


----------



## PDK RACING

This guy named tom told me to super glue the diff balls to keep them from falling out.


----------



## PDK RACING

Brian told me to run the spur gear on the motor if it tuns to hot


----------



## Railroader

Shoe goo. Or epoxy. Good stuff.


----------



## cwoods34

PDK RACING said:


> This guy named tom told me to super glue the diff balls to keep them from falling out.


How do you think I make my custom spools?


----------



## BadSign

Superglue is for bearing lube.

Don't forget to file a flat spot on your rear tires in order to get a wicked holeshot.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have two new Fantom ION 3 13.5's that need a new home. They cant work with the Kinetic. I found that out with the third Fantom I have this past Sunday but I will keep that one to run in my T4. I will take $60 each or $110 for the pair. Just let me know. 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## PDK RACING

Some guy named jeremiah told me to mount my body backwards to confuse other racers. Said he does it at all the big races.


----------



## PDK RACING

I just got a pm from steve and he said i get bonus points if i dont show up.


----------



## PDK RACING

I have new car almost done. Going to try to come back in a few weeks. What motor is 1/12 scale running now. 17.5 or 13.5. For Wednesday and sunday.


----------



## ThrottleKing

PDK RACING said:


> I have new car almost done. Going to try to come back in a few weeks. What motor is 1/12 scale running now. 17.5 or 13.5. For Wednesday and sunday.


Buy a new 13.5 from me so I can buy a new Ballistic as that is all I can run with my esc. 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## PDK RACING

ThrottleKing said:


> Buy a new 13.5 from me so I can buy a new Ballistic as that is all I can run with my esc.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


I am running tekin rs. Is yours not working do to temp sensor. I saw where if motors do not have thermo protection they will not work with some speedos. 
Pm me with motor details and lets wheel and deal. It was good seeing ya at hobbytown last week.
Brandon Scobell


----------



## rockin_bob13

PDK RACING said:


> I have new car almost done. Going to try to come back in a few weeks. What motor is 1/12 scale running now. 17.5 or 13.5. For Wednesday and sunday.


Get one of each so you will fit in no matter which class is run a specific day.


----------



## dragrace

Try the new RevTech's or Reedy Sonic's. They are the newest based motors. Each revision appears to get better and better. If you have to buy a new one you might as well get a current motor....

I think on Sunday's there will be 17.5 Boosted and 13.5 Boosted because of people getting ready for The Midwest Series and the Hurricane Series.

I agree with Bob it would probably be a good idea to have both since each Regional/National race has different classes and people are always trying to get ready for those.

Steve Dunn


----------



## PDK RACING

I will have both now I am liberating one from throttleking. The price is in my budget. We still on for thursday Steve.
Brandon


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> I will have both now I am liberating one from throttleking. The price is in my budget. We still on for thursday Steve.
> Brandon


No. I talked toPaul today and they were not in yet....

Steve


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Carpet On-Road Tonight on The Big Rug
Doors open at 4PM
Racing starts at 7PM*

A great night for tuning your car & practice...plenty of track time


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I think I burned up the Associated XP SC200 speed control I was using in my Sportsman TC car. Motor works and the ESC seems to follow programming steps but I'm not getting any juice out of it.

Do any of you have a BRUSHED speed control in nice shape that you are interested in selling?

The Indy Sportliners Swap Meet is Saturday AM, so I'll look there too.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

I have a Tekin G11 pro just laying around. It's a very smooth controller.
I'd sell it cheap. Shoot me a PM if your interested in it.

Chris




IndyHobbies.com said:


> I think I burned up the Associated XP SC200 speed control I was using in my Sportsman TC car. Motor works and the ESC seems to follow programming steps but I'm not getting any juice out of it.
> 
> Do any of you have a BRUSHED speed control in nice shape that you are interested in selling?
> 
> The Indy Sportliners Swap Meet is Saturday AM, so I'll look there too.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I think I burned up the Associated XP SC200 speed control I was using in my Sportsman TC car. Motor works and the ESC seems to follow programming steps but I'm not getting any juice out of it.
> 
> Do any of you have a BRUSHED speed control in nice shape that you are interested in selling?
> 
> The Indy Sportliners Swap Meet is Saturday AM, so I'll look there too.


PM sent on speed control.


----------



## cwoods34

Won't be there tonight, and highly unlikely for Friday. If I get my car done I might come up on Sunday..........


----------



## RHammer

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=141032&stc=1&d=1318454384

Team Green will be there this friday.


----------



## cwoods34

The WGT looks really good for a simple green with white stripes! :thumbsup:


----------



## Qball41

Is the hobby shop at the track open this Thursday? I may need to swing in to pick up a couple things.


----------



## RHammer

cwoods34 said:


> The WGT looks really good for a simple green with white stripes! :thumbsup:


Thanks man. I screwed up the color match on the 17.5 body but it will still drive the same.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Mach10_shooter said:


> I have a Tekin G11 pro just laying around. It's a very smooth controller.
> I'd sell it cheap. Shoot me a PM if your interested in it.
> 
> Chris


I was running a G11Pro in the red Sportsman car I had and I think it had a lot to do with the success it had.(IMO) That speed control was at the top of the heap when everything went to brushless.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Qball41 said:


> Is the hobby shop at the track open this Thursday? I may need to swing in to pick up a couple things.


Bill usually will make time to come to the Hobby Shop if someone needs something when the track is closed...just give him a call.

Bill Pennington/Pennington's Hobby Shop
317-402-1061


----------



## Kevin Cole

Jamie...I have a speed control for you that Ken Miller gave me.


----------



## cwoods34

3 posts in a row........ ? 

Careful........


----------



## BadSign

Oh, have you not heard? It was my understanding that everyone had heard.


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> Oh, have you not heard? It was my understanding that everyone had heard.


That birds the word?


----------



## BadSign

That 3 posts in a row...


----------



## BadSign

...could result in a Railroader response.


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> That birds the word?


Thanks for messing up my comedy bit, Jonesy :tongue:


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> Thanks for messing up my comedy bit, Jonesy :tongue:


Lol I do what I can


----------



## smokefan

Well looks like we are not gonna make it Fri. Parts are not here yet.


----------



## jammer

Kevin Cole said:


> Jamie...I have a speed control for you that Ken Miller gave me.


Thanks I just read my pm from him as well. We may be back from KC and our kart race in time for Sunday so just hang on to it for me.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> ...could result in a Railroader response.


Hey guys, what's happenin'?


----------



## Railroader

Is it Friday yet?!?!

Because when it is I will be ready to race!!! 

Had fun racing 1/12th Wednesday with David L. and Chuck P., might try it again this Friday.


----------



## Railroader

I'll be listing a few more things on eBay to finish the 416(7?) fund. Look for big announcements in a couple weeks. :woohoo:


----------



## Railroader

4. ??????
5. Profit!!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Looks like work has thrown a wrench into my on road racing plans. I will most likely not be able to attend many on road race nights in the future so it has forced me to thin about selling some things since the schedule will also conflict with spending time with my family. I hate to do it but the first thing on the chopping block is my WGT. If any of you want a great car that has been well taken car of I have it listed on the forum for sale in the on-road section. To you guys locally I won't have to pay shipping cost so it will be $135 Thanks for the fun and I will try to get in and run 1/12 when I can. The old TC5 is probably next to go. I would take $150 for it as a roller and most of you that know me knows I have about that much in new in the package parts for it as well as an extra chassis.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jammer

ThrottleKing said:


> Looks like work has thrown a wrench into my on road racing plans. I will most likely not be able to attend many on road race nights in the future so it has forced me to thin about selling some things since the schedule will also conflict with spending time with my family. I hate to do it but the first thing on the chopping block is my WGT. If any of you want a great car that has been well taken car of I have it listed on the forum for sale in the on-road section. To you guys locally I won't have to pay shipping cost so it will be $135 Thanks for the fun and I will try to get in and run 1/12 when I can. The old TC5 is probably next to go
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Ahhhhhh bummer....was looking forward to racing against ya all winter. Hope it sells local. I will try and get my buddy to buy it!


----------



## RustyS

ThrottleKing said:


> Looks like work has thrown a wrench into my on road racing plans. I will most likely not be able to attend many on road race nights in the future so it has forced me to thin about selling some things since the schedule will also conflict with spending time with my family. I hate to do it but the first thing on the chopping block is my WGT. If any of you want a great car that has been well taken car of I have it listed on the forum for sale in the on-road section. To you guys locally I won't have to pay shipping cost so it will be $135 Thanks for the fun and I will try to get in and run 1/12 when I can. The old TC5 is probably next to go. I would take $150 for it as a roller and most of you that know me knows I have about that much in new in the package parts for it as well as an extra chassis.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Sorry to hear about that Jeremiah. We definitely need to keep all of your fleet here at R/Car. The WGT is a fast car and needs a good home. Hopefully with a different driver I will be able to beat it.


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> If any of you want a great car that has been well taken car of I have it listed on the forum for sale in the on-road section. To you guys locally I won't have to pay shipping cost so it will be $135
> Jeremiah Ward


PM for ya...


----------



## wlpjr2

Solaris Tires in stock! Still no Sweep's, they may make it tomorrow. 

Rusty I have your parts.


----------



## Railroader

wlpjr2 said:


> Solaris Tires in stock! Still no Sweep's, they may make it tomorrow.
> 
> Rusty I have your parts.


Set aside a set of med. Solaris tires with the white rims for me, please!


----------



## regets ama

Railroader said:


> Is it Friday yet?!?!
> 
> Because when it is I will be ready to race!!!
> 
> Had fun racing 1/12th Wednesday with David L. and Chuck P., might try it again this Friday.


guessing no fun in the usgt race?

I WIN, I WIN, I WIN!


(yes, you are good to race with too)


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> guessing no fun in the usgt race?
> 
> I WIN, I WIN, I WIN!
> 
> 
> (yes, you are good to race with too)


Oh, I had fun in USGT as well, and I am certainly racing it again on Friday.

Your win cannot stand uncontested!


----------



## thehobbyshop

Are you guys still running the outdoor oval races on Tuesday nights? If so/not, is the carpet on-road track open for practice? Or is everything closed up for Tuesday nights? Or do you run oval on Tuesday nights? Trying to get in some practice before the Halloween Classic, and don't know if I'll be able to come over to race before then.


----------



## mQuillin

You can find the current schedule here: http://rcarindy.com/hours.html


----------



## thehobbyshop

I looked at that schedule, but it doesn't show any practice days at all. My big question is if the track would be available on the 18th. If they're running outside on that evening, would they mind if a few of us came over and ran inside on the road course for a practice fee.


----------



## mQuillin

Wouldn't think it would be a problem. I'll ask Kevin tonight


----------



## thehobbyshop

I appreciate it. Also, if you can post what time they'll open and close, that will let us plan for the 2 hour trip better.


----------



## mQuillin

How many people you think?


----------



## cwoods34

Well, my endless hours of Dremeling are over. I'll be there Sunday for 17.5....... and USGT.......


----------



## Kevin Cole

Randy-
We will be running our last Quarter Scale race outside on Tuesday the 18th. That said, there will be no scoring and timing inside and the building would be typically locked up.

We do offer On-Road racing on Wednesday the 19th.

Give me a call tomorrow(Saturday) and we can talk about what we can work out for you and the boys.

765-624-9768
We're running Carpet Oval Saturday, so if I miss your call, leave a message and I will return the call between rounds.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Had fun last night.

Thanks to Tom for letting me run his cooper again this week, that MO6 is fast.

I have also realized that I need help with setting up my Sportsman. My limited knowledge of set-up has been exhausted and I am just trying things and getting frustrated.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

MicroRacerM18 said:


> My limited knowledge of set-up has been exhausted and I am just trying things and getting frustrated.


Sounds like you and I get to the same point! I would love a hands-on class on how to set them up better. I know there's some videos on youtube to watch. For now, I just set them up the way the manual says and assume that's a good starting place.


----------



## cwoods34

Bring 'em to me. I like having something to work on


----------



## mQuillin

I think somebody was planning on giving a class about things...OH WAIT, that was oval...haha


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Had fun last night.
> 
> Thanks to Tom for letting me run his cooper again this week, that MO6 is fast.
> 
> I have also realized that I need help with setting up my Sportsman. My limited knowledge of set-up has been exhausted and I am just trying things and getting frustrated.





cwoods34 said:


> Bring 'em to me. I like having something to work on


See! I told ya last night that Cody would be your guy.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> See! I told ya last night that Cody would be your guy.


Amen to that. My 17.5 car was comfortable, but slow. I got a lot faster after sitting next to Cody in one night.


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Had fun last night.
> 
> Thanks to Tom for letting me run his cooper again this week, that MO6 is fast.


Anytime! The rent-a-cooper is certainly a car to beat. Seems anyone can with with it but me.

Last night was a blast! Racing in every class was captivating to watch. Even WGT with the few cars that ran. Actually, WGT from my perspective, was the most interesting due to the speed the guys found last night. And Hammer finally has his car dialed in!

WSS17.5 was anybody's race last night. The main was chaotic but fun to watch. Too bad Charlie broke in the hot laps, it would have been even more tight. Rockin_Bob13 took the win.

USGT has become the class to race in. The lap times were just off of 17.5 but the racing was even tighter. I am still a little under-geared and might have to buy a new battery for some _oomph_. I also finally got my oversteer fixed with some softer springs and working on my camber (now at 1º). I might have a new body painted this afternoon and retire the Mutual of Omaha Wild Kingdom Edition livery. And I have made plans on losing the obese-over-by-100g chassis. Details as parts orders arrive (no, not a 416/7  ) And lastly, my new arch-nemesis* RegetsAMA was knocked off his title from Wednesday, but he was in the hunt all night long with some immensely improved driving. That guy deserves the award for Most Improved in a Season already. Not sure who won, someone help a brother out.

SportsmanTC class exhibited the debut of Clint driving his dad Charlie's car with a triumphant TQ and main win. My former arch-nemesis*, and SportsmanTC class DOMINATOR, Doug James broke out in a qualifying heat with a sheered CVD and wasn't able to make the main. I'm sure he'll be back with a vengeance to redeem his title.

And 1/12th-17.5-boosted, was AWESOME! I had some strange shutoff issues in the 1st main (a perfect bump switched off my ESC), and my transmitter battery was too low in the second heat which shut off my ESC again, but the Main was the most fun I ever had racing RC. Huge thanks to Chuck P. for playing cat and mouse with me and teaching me my weaknesses in a few key turns. Cooper King had some new electronics that were giving him some major set up issues and almost made him sell-out everything before qualifying, but thanks to Rockin Bob he was running faster than ever in the main and fully back into the hobby once again. (Haven't we all been there?). Chuck P. took the win with a lap on the field.



I'm really looking forward to tomorrow, I'll be running late (around 12:30-1:00), so hopefully I can make the second set of qualifying.


----------



## BadSign

Does anyone out there give me an opinion on tweak bars? I'm considering either a portable one from Integy, Hudy, 3Racing etc., or a full blown set-up board with a tweak bar installed in it like Integy's. I already have a set-up station for static changes, just curious.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

cwoods34 said:


> Bring 'em to me. I like having something to work on


If you'll be there Friday, I will come over with my XRay and take notes on whatever you want to teach me. I am not looking for someone to do the work, I want to learn how and why to set the car up.

I will try and get it on the set-up board this week and make sure everything is in-line and ready to go.

Thanks in advance, Cody.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be there tomorrow for sure. I can come up next Friday as far as I know.


----------



## jtsbell

Cody and I won't be there tomorrow,he's has family to attend to.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey guys if you are interested I have my TC5 roller up for sale on the forum and it comes with that big bag of parts. $200 for everything. I added up some of the unopened parts and they came to be about $200 by themselves. Real good deal to some one wanting to get into 17.5 or Sportsman. You shouldn't have to buy anything for it for a really long time.


Tell you what for you local guys I will take $175 because I wouldn't have to ship it.:thumbsup: 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Railroader

I did it! I painted a Tamiya body and only put on 22 of the 111 stickers!!! This is a major step for me, I feel congratulations are in order.

My new USGT shell:









Sorry for the poor quality picture, it was taken with my phone

Unfortunately, it weighs almost exactly the same as my old shell.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Talk to Charlie Wyckoff on the TC5. His son Clint wants a good one. He knows what to do with it. Send him a pm or something.

Strangely enough, I won WSS last night. First in @ a year.

There are 3 racers from Ft Wayne comin down tomorrow in WSS. Let's show 'em some Indy fun.

Sounds like a real good turnout tomorrow.


----------



## thehobbyshop

I have to work on Wed nights at our shop, so I won't be able to make it over this Wed. We had our last race of the year today, and then track teardown. Tomorrow is family day, so I won't be able to race tomorrow. That's why I was hoping the Tuesday night thing might work out. I think I can get 3-4 people or so to come over to practice, and if any of the locals want to come out, that's cool and more money for the track. I have my timing system I can bring over and hook up to your loop so timing won't be an issue. I'm guessing if you offer a practice night on Tuesday, some of the guys racing tomorrow might want to come out and run as well.


----------



## rockin_bob13

What is your track? What class do you race?


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I did it! I painted a Tamiya body and only put on 22 of the 111 stickers!!! This is a major step for me, I feel congratulations are in order.
> 
> My new USGT shell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality picture, it was taken with my phone
> 
> Unfortunately, it weighs almost exactly the same as my old shell.


I love that shell. I was gong to use that in USGT, but decided to go to 17.5 instead.


----------



## surfer kev

had a blast on friday....looking forward two next week may do a 3 day run friday night, sat oval, and sunday....I had so a good time. it's good to be back.


----------



## Fasthound

Great looking GTR, simple, clean. Thanks to all for making my first night of TC racing great fun. Especially to my father for setting up a great car. It was refreshing to see good racing and guys laughing as they walked off the drivers stand. I look forward to many like Friday nights this winter.

Clint W.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Randy-Like I mentioned in my previous post, call me and we _might_ be able to work out something.

Matt-If you cannot make it to the track tomorrow, give me a call.


----------



## mQuillin

I'll be there bro


----------



## Railroader

Fasthound said:


> Great looking GTR, simple, clean. Thanks to all for making my first night of TC racing great fun. Especially to my father for setting up a great car. It was refreshing to see good racing and guys laughing as they walked off the drivers stand. I look forward to many like Friday nights this winter.
> 
> Clint W.


Hey Clint, I'm the guy who pitted next to you, welcome to on-road at R/Car!


----------



## Kevin Cole

mQuillin said:


> I'll be there bro


Thanks Matt, I need a hand on a couple things and want to talk to you about next week...thx again.


----------



## Railroader

It's race day and worship day!!!

My favorite day.

See you guys this afternoon.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Having a great time at RCAR! Thanks Kevin, Matt, Bob and Brian Smith for helping me get my TC3 running again!


----------



## starrx

will that layout be up next sunday...i think ill be there...plus we could call next sunday..THE HALLOWEEN CLASSIC WARM UP:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Please send out your thoughts and prayers to the family & friends of Dan Wheldon as they mourn their loss.


----------



## Fasthound

Can someone give me a baseline gearing for a 17.5 Class TC5? Duo3 motor.


----------



## cwoods34

Fasthound said:


> Can someone give me a baseline gearing for a 17.5 Class TC5? Duo3 motor.


I'm at a 3.8ish, temps come off 160 or so with a fan


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Please send out your thoughts and prayers to the family & friends of Dan Wheldon as they mourn their loss.


Amen.

We were all watching the race at R/Car during racing today. Tough news to take in.


----------



## PDK RACING

When i was dragracing i was at two tracks where racers lost their lives. One was a motorcycle who got a kickstand to the head at the end of the track and another was throttle stuck open in a dragster in the pit area. That driver hit a inclosed trailer split trailer in half and tore it from truck. One racers lost a hime joint and when he lifted it made the four link dig into track. It launch him in the air higher than the 30 foot light poles on the side. He flipped three times and managed to still trip timing beams with a trap speed of 136 mph. He walked away with spranged foot and wrist. I guess you just don't konw when it will come but one day it will. I just hope his family gets a lot of support from irl and other family members. Funny thing about after all these wrecks as soon as the track was clear we all got back in our cars did our burnouts and ran as hard as we could.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'm at a loss for words regarding the Weldon crash...what a great champion.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Mike Jones...here is the paint scheme for the USGT NSX.










Black wing with your logo on the hood & doors...#9


----------



## JonnySocko

cwoods34 said:


> I'm at a 3.8ish, temps come off 160 or so with a fan


Guess I need to get over there soon and see how far Young Cody has progressed. I could use a good day at the track getting smoked to get back into the indoor season.

Rick


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Really liked that layout yesterday Kevin!


----------



## Railroader

I didn't really want to talk about racing yesterday with the crash still way too fresh in our minds...



IndyHobbies.com said:


> Really liked that layout yesterday Kevin!


2nded!

It was tough to get used to such a technical layout at first, but the racing was amazingly clean after the first heats. Every class was fun to watch.

And... I racked up my first "official" win in 1/12th!!! As I told Chuck, sometimes the mouse (me) gets away. Though if Jamie hadn't broken out I'm not sure I would have taken it.

USGT was a blast! As much fun as I had racing I wish I could have watched the leaders. After I figured out my tweak issues the car handled like a dream with the new Nissan body. I like it! I still don't have the speed out of the corners that the four faster guys had, but the car is still 100g overweight and the new chassis plate should solve that issue. Huge thanks to Chuck for letting me use that battery, it was a little lighter and had more punch than my old busted juice box. Time for a new battery.

It was great to see two mains of 17.5 again. Looks like racing is starting to really pick up again this season.


----------



## cwoods34

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Really liked that layout yesterday Kevin!



...............


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> ...............


Oh yeah, THANK YOU CODY FOR THE AWESOME LAYOUT, WE LOVE YOU!!!! SMOOCHES!!!


----------



## Railroader

Alright Matt Q., your price for repairs to the TT01 come out to $32.52.

Just joking.

Actually, I owe you an apology. I have 6 of the one part you broke in my toolbox. After some research just now I found out that the M03 (mini coopers) use the exact same wheel axel. It took me about a minute to find the part and replace it. Just two easy to reach screws. OOPSIE!

Also, I found and ordered the spur gear to to go from 55t to 52t, so that should pep it up a bit in the straights. Only $10 w/shipping (and IN 7% sales taxes :freak: ). Should be just enough to keep up with my arch-nemesis RegetsAMA. :wave:

Ugh, is it Friday yet?!?!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Railroader said:


> Oh yeah, THANK YOU CODY FOR THE AWESOME LAYOUT, WE LOVE YOU!!!! SMOOCHES!!!


Credit given to the wrong guy? Whoops! Sorry. Still, I'm sure Kevin _inspired_ you to do that layout somehow, right?


----------



## cwoods34

He did the hard work, attaching all the pieces!

Kevin - will you need that roller next weekend? I could run it in stock at the Classic and really get a setup on it  Let me know!


----------



## smokefan

I think Kyle and I will be down this Fri. Kyle for 17.5 and I will try my hand at USGT I miss rubbing fenders with Tom. I believe I have a legal body on the car, so I should be good to go for the nite.


----------



## charlie2755

had a great time Sunday as usual... Can't wait to hit the track again! Recent sucess has really re-lit my fire! See you all next weekend to battle once again!:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

IndyHobbies you have a PM.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

The Big Rug will be open for practice Tuesday evening from 4pm-10pm. We have a group from Ohio & Indiana coming in to get some practice for the Halloween Classic at Cleveland.

We also will have On-Road racing our normal schedule of Wednesday & Friday this week.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey guys for those of you that have asked for pictures I have posted some of "The Beast" in the on road for sale forum. 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Fasthound

Hey Tom! Great pitting with you. I have picked up my own car and should be running 17.5 in a couple weeks. A little rip should be fun.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

ThrottleKing, you have a PM!


----------



## Castradamus

Does anyone know when the point series is going to start?


----------



## Kevin Cole

We just started our Sunday program a week ago...and still trying to get folks to come out more consistently for all the classes.

The points series usually starts closer to the winter months...
a lot of racers have yet to make their first appearance of the new season.

Who is Castradamus anyway?

(Not too mention it is good to get Vegas & Cleveland's big early season races out of the way before we run for points)


----------



## Desrosiers

Pending work schedule (stuff to do in Louisville), I may stop by for a Wednesday race during the fall/winter season. 

I currently run blinky (no boost/stock mode) 17.5 TC and will have a blinky 17.5 12th scale ready soon. My home track is MSI in Roseville, MI. 

Let me know if you guys run these classes. Thanks

Dan


----------



## martini13

Desrosiers said:


> Pending work schedule (stuff to do in Louisville), I may stop by for a Wednesday race during the fall/winter season.
> 
> I currently run blinky (no boost/stock mode) 17.5 TC and will have a blinky 17.5 12th scale ready soon. My home track is MSI in Roseville, MI.
> 
> Let me know if you guys run these classes. Thanks
> 
> Dan


17.5 tc is one of are bigger classes we also run 1/12 17.5 as well. Sundays are a big day for racen at the RUG as well.


----------



## Railroader

The 1/12th 17.5 class is boosted.


----------



## rockin_bob13

I think that they're already out "inconsistently".


----------



## Railroader

Ha! Just caught that. Too true indeed.


----------



## Castradamus

Kevin Cole said:


> Who is Castradamus anyway?


Casami - (ka-seem)


----------



## Railroader

My brother!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Do the Solaris tires come in different offsets? I have a 200mm body I want to use for USGT. It doesn't quite look right with the wheels tucked under and recessed. I think HPI wheels do come in different offsets, so that's an option.


----------



## cwoods34

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Do the Solaris tires come in different offsets? I have a 200mm body I want to use for USGT. It doesn't quite look right with the wheels tucked under and recessed. I think HPI wheels do come in different offsets, so that's an option.


No they don't. You can always use wider wheel hexes, add spacer dots, or increase the track width of the car (depending on what type of car it is).


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

cwoods34 said:


> (depending on what type of car it is).


Its a TC5. I bought Jeremiah's last night. Can't wait to get it on the track!


----------



## thehobbyshop

Kevin, thank you for opening up your track last night for us to come out and test n tune. It was a good night going from a barely built blank chassis to fully running to .2 a lap faster than my Photon. Should be a fun race this Sunday with a lot of guys gearing up for the Classic.
We've put out a call on our shop's forum to try and get a few people to come over to race. I know of at least 4 of us that will be over this Sunday, hopefully more.


----------



## Kevin Cole

You're welcome Randy, always great to have the Dayton crew on the Rug.

We'll look forward to seeing y'all Sunday...and hopefully several times this season.


----------



## BadSign

Coming to race this Friday, may have a returning mini-cooper driver with me!


----------



## Railroader

My TA05v.2 just went on an Exotech fast and lost 80 grams. We're all pretty excited for her here at the house. I'll be showing off her slim figure this Friday. Looking very much now like her littler sister the TRF416 with the benefit of inboard shocks.


----------



## starrx

it might be 10 of us coming on sunday...so we need a fast program on sunday...hello?? you hear me kevin??:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

If I dont have to wait for you to marshal...it will be fast...lol.

Junior beats you at that too...and he is over twice your age.

The boys have been over a few times since your last visit VP... 
you need to stop posting people poopin' their pants on face book and get up on the wheel yo.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll swing in for awhile on Friday, so if anyone wants some help just ask but I won't race (no cars are together). A couple of guys mentioned a "tune-up" on their cars :thumbsup:

I will try to have a car ready for Sunday!


----------



## starrx

Kevin Cole said:


> If I dont have to wait for you to marshal...it will be fast...lol.
> 
> Junior beats you at that too...and he is over twice your age.
> 
> The boys have been over a few times since your last visit VP...
> you need to stop posting people poopin' their pants on face book and get up on the wheel yo.


well for one he is 3times my age
me jeff & his sons & the robert bothers & randy & the crew all suppose to come..we may have 3heats of 17.5
O! will their be any vta...i think thats what the boys gonna run
& the poopy pants...i couldnt even watch the whole thing..(just nasty):freak:


----------



## smokefan

See ya after work Fri for some usgt. Gotta be at work sat at 5 am so i won't be lingering afterwords lol


----------



## charlie2755

Prob be down tomorrow for 17.5 and USGT. No Sunday racing for me this week.


----------



## Railroader

USGT and 1/12-17.5 tomorrow for meeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## AquaRacer

I'll be there for 17.5 and WGT!!!! It is Friday and time to go racing!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

That's strange...at my house the three females tell me that Friday night means its time to go to Kohl's!

(Same planet, different worlds...)


----------



## Railroader

[CUE]Rebecca Black[/CUE]


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> [CUE]Rebecca Black[/CUE]


I just woke up 3 minutes ago Tom, and I already have that song stuck in my head. Thanks alot! lol


----------



## Railroader

Awesome! My work here is done.


----------



## mQuillin

jonesy112 said:


> I just woke up 3 minutes ago Tom, and I already have that song stuck in my head. Thanks alot! lol


Hahahaha. 

I'm already at the track!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I will have my VTA car with me today.


----------



## Railroader

I'll bring my SportsmanTC and Mini Cooper if anyone wants to wheel a second class or is bringing someone with them that doesn't have a car to drive.



mQuillin said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> I'm already at the track!!!


Woah!!


----------



## DestructoFox

I'll be there tonight for USGT, gotta get it set up for the solaris tires. Tom, I might want to wheel one of your rigs tonight, I'm not picky.


----------



## Railroader

DestructoFox said:


> Tom, I might want to wheel one of your rigs tonight, I'm not picky.


You got it!


----------



## smokefan

Not gonna make it tonight had to work of. We will see what Sunday holds for us.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I will have my VTA car with me today.



I wasn't able to come tonight, but I hope VTA cars show up. Been pretty thin.


----------



## jtsbell

How about VTA Sunday? Need to get tuned up for the big race in two weeks.


----------



## cwoods34

I will be there Sunday for sure now. I have some 17.5 testing to do before the Halloween Classic........


----------



## DestructoFox

Wow, I had a great time tonight. Tom, I can't thank you enough for your gratitude. First it was a pinion you loaned me, then a bind plug, and it just kept snowballing. And to sit down between rounds and get the sportsman car all sorted the right way was just awesome. And of course thank you to everyone else tonight that came, there was great racing everywhere.


----------



## Railroader

DestructoFox said:


> Wow, I had a great time tonight. Tom, I can't thank you enough for your gratitude. First it was a pinion you loaned me, then a bind plug, and it just kept snowballing. And to sit down between rounds and get the sportsman car all sorted the right way was just awesome. And of course thank you to everyone else tonight that came, there was great racing everywhere.


Anytime! Well, not if you keep beating me in USGT like you did tonight... I'm just passing on the favors from the guys who help me so much at R/Car. Best group of guys in RC racing. I'm glad the Pizza!!!Pizza!! car could finally pull a win. I have an even smalled spur gear for that car coming in the mail, but I don't think I need it now.

Alright Jammer and Jonesy, I am sold on that tire prep. WANT!!!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

First off, a great big thanks to Cody for helping me with my car! It handles much better now.

But I still think I am having an issue with something. The car has top end speed but no launch out of the corners. It seems like it takes a while for it to wind up and go. Almost like something is slipping. And pinion gear changes don't seem to make a difference.

It was great racing even though I was mid-pack. I will be out next week, but back in 2.


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Almost like something is slipping.


Check your differential's tightness. As the plates and balls wear the diff can become a little loose. You'll want the front diff little tighter than the rear.


----------



## cwoods34

He has ball diffs front and rear. I adjusted them accordingly, but the rear one may have come loose as the night went on.

Ideally you would want a spool or gear diff up front. This is especially important in slower classes! Also, remember that silver cans (and brushed motors in general) aren't very torquey compared to brushless.


----------



## smokefan

Looks like we will make it for Sunday. What time do the doors open?


----------



## regets ama

Railroader said:


> Check your differential's tightness. As the plates and balls wear the diff can become a little loose. You'll want the front diff little tighter than the rear.


WHAT, no synopsis of the runs Friday. I miss your write ups.

great run as usual in the main for you, about 8 more minutes and i would have caught you.


----------



## jtsbell

C-ya tomrrow morning !!!! Bring out those VTA cars.


----------



## mQuillin

See you guys Sunday!!


----------



## cwoods34

I won't have USGT tomorrow. I had to "borrow" some parts for testing tomorrow 

I'll be there bright and early.


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> WHAT, no synopsis of the runs Friday. I miss your write ups.
> 
> great run as usual in the main for you, about 8 more minutes and i would have caught you.


I wish I could write up something more, but I didn't see a whole lot. I was very busy putting the finishing touches on the wanna-be 416 (TA05v.2) and rebuilding the rear end of the Johnson Motorsports™ PIZZA!PIZZA! car. I had to take the $80 shocks off my mini cooper to replace the $10 shocks on the TA05v.2 because Jonesy made me. But then I had to completely rework my shock setups and I also was working without any possible advice assistance because I am the only in-board shock owning chassis guy. But I am pretty much an expert now. 

And when I was marshaling I was watching the racing lines and didn't pay attention to the racing because I wasn't getting any practice in and wanted to see the faster guys' lines.

Here is what I did watch:

The WGT race was tense, with Jamie driving a loose car and chasing David the entire race. The race was David's until a corner board jumped out and took him out of the race in the last minute.

The USGT main we mostly clean with the slower guys doing a good job of keeping out of the leaders' way. I started out at the rear of the field because I was unable to complete a qualifier, but I finished 4th (I think) ouf of eight, .490s ahead of my arch-nemesis. At one point I was up to third but clipped a board and needed to be marshaled. And with my luck, I was at a tough to marshal point, so that took me down a few places. Matt started a left side c-block collection for orphan kids who race anti-clockwise.

The SportsmanTC class was fun to watch. My driver fought from the back of the field through traffic to take the checkered flag. The motor came off at a temp of 208ºF!!! Just warmed up.

There were two mains of 17.5 rubber tire cars. Both mains were too fast for me. Chuck took the b-main, not sure who won the a-main.

Afterwards we had some more test and tune time and I was sold on the Jamie-Jonesy tire prep program. I'll be submitting my resume for sponsorship considerations and stopping at the doctor's office for DNA baseline testing.

Oh, and Charlie A. had a lot of back luck.

There's no way you would have taken me even if you had even nine more minutes. :wave:


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Afterwards we had some more test and tune time and I was sold on the Jamie-Jonesy tire prep program.


Enquiring people want to know- spill the beans!


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Enquiring people want to know- spill the beans!


Some spit, another body fluid only found on people over 7 feet tall (don't ask), banana peels, cilantro, and secret ingredient they would not reveal.

Let's just say the soul of Billy Mays was impressed.

True story, my car was hooked! Jonesy cleaned my tires, then applied to coats of the tire prep. I went back on the track with the same battery I ran the 8 minute main with and consistently kept hitting my fasted laps of the USGT main. On or off the blue groove my car was planted and would not slide. With a fresh battery Jones wheeled it .2-.3 seconds faster than my fastest laps.

Basically it is a tire softener/plasticizer, so I don't know the long term issues for the tires or any skin that comes into contact with it. :freak:


----------



## regets ama

I wish I could write up something more, but I didn't see a whole lot. I was very busy putting the finishing touches on the wanna-be 416 (TA05v.2) and rebuilding the rear end of the Johnson Motorsports™ PIZZA!PIZZA! car. I had to take the $80 shocks off my mini cooper to replace the $10 shocks on the TA05v.2 because Jonesy made me. But then I had to completely rework my shock setups and I also was working without any possible advice assistance because I am the only in-board shock owning chassis guy. But I am pretty much an expert now. *NO COMMENT* 
And when I was marshaling I was watching the racing lines and didn't pay attention to the racing because I wasn't getting any practice in and wanted to see the faster guys' lines.*MARSHALL!!!!*

Here is what I did watch:

The WGT race was tense, with Jamie driving a loose car and chasing David the entire race. The race was David's until a corner board jumped out and took him out of the race in the last minute.

The USGT main we mostly clean with the slower guys doing a good job of keeping out of the leaders' way. I started out at the rear of the field because I was unable to complete a qualifier, but I finished 4th (I think)*THINKING IS NOT ALWAYS THE BEST OPTION* ouf of eight, .490s ahead of my arch-nemesis. At one point I was up to third but clipped a board *LET ME GUESS, THE BOARD JUMPED OUT IN FRONT OF YOU*and needed to be marshaled. And with my luck, I was at a tough to marshal point, so that took me down a few places. Matt started a left side c-block collection for orphan kids who race anti-clockwise.*SORRY I ALREADY HAVE THE MARKET ON THAT.*

The SportsmanTC class was fun to watch. My driver fought from the back of the field through traffic to take the checkered flag. The motor came off at a temp of 208ºF!!! Just warmed up.*ARE YOU SURE NO ONE AT THE FRONT WAS PAID OFF TO TAKE #6 OUT?*

There were two mains of 17.5 rubber tire cars. Both mains were too fast for me. Chuck took the b-main, not sure who won the a-main.*CHUCK, YEH CHUCK, I NEED TO KNOW HIS INVENTORY SO I CAN RUN A CLASS HE DOESNT HAVE, SERIOUSLY, SUB12S IN USGT?*

Afterwards we had some more test and tune time and I was sold on the Jamie-Jonesy tire prep program. I'll be submitting my resume for sponsorship considerations and stopping at the doctor's office for DNA baseline testing.*I KNOW THIS COMPANY VERY WELL AND ALREADY HAVE BEEN ACCEPTED, I'LL BE SURE TO PUT A GOOD WORD IN FOR YOU (NOT)*

Oh, and Charlie A. had a lot of back luck.

There's no way you would have taken me even if you had even nine more minutes.*WE SHALL SEE,,,,,,,,,*

*GREAT SUMMARY, YOU SHOULD WRITE COLUMNS FOR A LIVING, THEY ARE SUPERFLUOUS!*


----------



## Railroader

Chuck has one of everything. Except WGT. But don't make any purchasing plans just yet... I have a feeling.

"GREAT SUMMARY, YOU SHOULD WRITE COLUMNS FOR A LIVING, THEY ARE SUPERFLUOUS!"

In that regard then, they are efficacious.


----------



## mQuillin

Any body wanting to sell a brushless speed control?


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> There were two mains of 17.5 rubber tire cars. Both mains were too fast for me. Chuck took the b-main, not sure who won the a-main.
> 
> Afterwards we had some more test and tune time and I was sold on the Jamie-Jonesy tire prep program. I'll be submitting my resume for sponsorship considerations and stopping at the doctor's office for DNA baseline testing.



You would think someone submitting a resume for sponsorship would have at least paid attention to how it did in the main (read as, it got its furst feature win last night hint hint)


----------



## Railroader

Jonesy won.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Jonesy won.


lol, way to clear that up for everyone Tom


----------



## Railroader




----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My son, Kyle and I attended the iHobby Expo in Chicago yesterday. Great time! $12 to get in and $13 for parking was a little hard to accept, but the rest of the day was great.

Over in the R/C pullers section, we saw the ultimate Mini Cooper, the "Mini Pooper." Ha! Figured you guys would like to see it!

The second photo is the extreme on these pullers...wow!


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Let's just say the soul of Billy Mays was impressed.


Mays-ing Putty? or something the DEA would be interested in?


----------



## smokefan

Had a great time today. I really enjoyed watching Kyle run 17.5 today I was really proud of him. BTW I will prolly keep running usgt it was fun.


----------



## cwoods34

He drove well! A bit more horsepower and some fine tuning and he'll be a top contender!

Thanks to the out-of-towners for packing the place. It helped a lot with testing, too!


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> BTW I will prolly keep running usgt it was fun.


Excellent! That class is getting pretty big, just a couple less than 17.5TC.

I'll be back either Friday or Saturday (or both!!!).


----------



## martini13

Hey Kevin and Angie had a great time like always. I didnt win any mains but I left feeln like I did. I was also glad to see Cobb back at the track i was startn to think he didnt like use any more..lol. also thanks to all the outter towner for shown up and good luck to those that are goin to the GATE wish i could be there.:thumbsup:


----------



## regets ama

Good turnout today, great for r/car, thanks for all you do.

WOW, there are some talented drivers to watch in this market, exellent time to learn lines, strategies and tuning techiniques.

Come back and teach some more!


----------



## jonesy112

John brings up some great points. I have a great time racing there, but I also enjoy helping other racers improve thier laptimes. I know im also not the only one that feels that way.

Dont ever be afraid to come up and ask me, cody, junior, randy, or anyone else any questions you have. Kyle barton came over a few times to quiz me on some stuff, and he nearly won the bmain. A few more weeks, that kid is going to be tough.

I know im ready for a humbling experience this weekend at Cleveland, but I will be asking the fast guys there every question that I can think of to try to learn to go faster.


----------



## jonesy112

and thanks again to capt'n jack for letting me borrow his tekin today. I was a little dissapointed when my speedo for my 13.5 boosted started to act up as I was hoping to get some good practice in for next weekend


----------



## smokefan

I tell people all the time R/Car is hands down the best place to race. Kevin and Angie Thank-you for giving us a great place to race. Team Black-ops thanks again for all your help. See you all in a couple wks.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> John brings up some great points. I have a great time racing there, but I also enjoy helping other racers improve thier laptimes. I know im also not the only one that feels that way.
> 
> Dont ever be afraid to come up and ask me, cody, junior, randy, or anyone else any questions you have. Kyle barton came over a few times to quiz me on some stuff, and he nearly won the bmain. A few more weeks, that kid is going to be tough.
> 
> I know im ready for a humbling experience this weekend at Cleveland, but I will be asking the fast guys there every question that I can think of to try to learn to go faster.


"Humbling experience" is putting it lightly. As long as we get some EA horsepower and run flawlessly every round we'll be alright! *slight hint of sarcasm*


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> ... ask me, cody, junior, randy, or anyone else any questions you have.


A few more: Chuck P., David L., Martin, Cordell, and Miller. Actually, just about everyone will help out with a spare part or helping hand at R/Car. Best place to race period.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I was glad to offer my services as "last place finisher" in VTA yesterday. Its the least I could do for you guys. Still, I drove home happy. What a fun day! 

I thought you guys would like seeing some of the Parma bodies that were being painted at the iHobby Expo. My son and his buddy and I went up there Saturday. There were three guys in the booth making airbrushing look easy! Nice stuff!


----------



## bpalmer

i would like to thank kevin and everyone for making my 1st time on a carpet track a great experience. would like to return and race again,( nov 12th ?). carpet is definitly different then the asphalt ! good people, good racing, and good brats !(even if you dont have kraut !) look forward to seeing you all again...


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks for the kind words Mr.Palmer...it's good to here positive feedback from a new racer. 
At times compliments are few and far between about what me and my family does for the RC community. Don't get me wrong, several appreciate our offering, yet several are excessively critical as well.

Once again...thank you.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Carpet On-Road Racing Wednesday Night*

*Doors Open at 4pm
Racing begins at 7pm*

$10 for the first entry...$5 for additional entry's or if just practicing.


----------



## wlpjr2

*New hobby shop hours*

Starting next Tuesday the Hobby shop will be open at 11am daily. Closed Monday and Thursday. 
I was told last night that some people don't feel welcome to come into the hobby shop because the door is closed. I want everyone to know you are always welcome in my shop, even if it's just to visit. The lack of blarring music and the lady yelling out lap times makes it much easier to have a conversation. LOL


----------



## scootr117

How is the turn out for WGT this year?


----------



## Racer Rowdy

thinkin about coming back after a 6 month break. i just wish there was a class for people who suck as much as me! mini cooper turned into hardcore racing and i thought it was supposed to be a beginner class. i guess there isnt really such a thing as a beginner class, huh? maybe i should be racing with the little kids lol!


----------



## jonesy112

Racer Rowdy said:


> thinkin about coming back after a 6 month break. i just wish there was a class for people who suck as much as me! mini cooper turned into hardcore racing and i thought it was supposed to be a beginner class. i guess there isnt really such a thing as a beginner class, huh? maybe i should be racing with the little kids lol!


There is sportsman TC, there is VTA, and mini cooper. All three are beginner classes, and not hardcore racing. Any of the classes can be for entry level racers, it just take practice and lots of track time to be competitive in any of the classes. Just come on out and have some fun.


----------



## AquaRacer

scootr117 said:


> How is the turn out for WGT this year?


We have had as few as 4 and as many as 6 on Friday nights!!!


----------



## scootr117

AquaRacer said:


> We have had as few as 4 and as many as 6 on Friday nights!!!


It would be on a Sunday for me. It is a 2 hour drive for me


----------



## PDK RACING

Originally Posted by Racer Rowdy 
thinkin about coming back after a 6 month break. i just wish there was a class for people who suck as much as me! mini cooper turned into hardcore racing and i thought it was supposed to be a beginner class. i guess there isnt really such a thing as a beginner class, huh? maybe i should be racing with the little kids lol!

If ya like to go fast 1/12 17.5 is fun. Im coming back from a year break and will suck also. When I last ran we would split the mains into Slow A main and fast A main. Im going to get a set up station soon and can offer any help also. We can learn together.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I really hope you that you guys are not that bad. I'm used to having the fame to myself of being last! 

Everyone notices the winner... and the guy who comes in last place. 

The rest of the drivers are just drivers!

:lol:


----------



## bpalmer

amen to that !


----------



## Kevin Cole

Qball41 said:


> Will last night's results be posted? Or does that not start till later in the year?


I plan to create a new results thread for the 2011/2012 season on Thursday(my next day off).

That way folks do not have to sift through results/pictures from the past two season to get the newest results.

I will also have our webmaster create a link on the website for the results as well.


----------



## cwoods34

Kevin Cole said:


> I plan to create a new results thread for the 2011/2012 season on Thursday(my next day off).
> 
> That way folks do not have to sift through results/pictures from the past two season to get the newest results.
> 
> I will also have our webmaster create a link on the website for the results as well.


Sweet. Then everyone can see how badly Junior beats us all!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Do many tracks use the "locked" motors concept? For entry level classes it would be a good idea I would think. I guess our Sportsman TC class with Silver Can motors is kind of this approach?

http://www.trinityrc.net/shop/index.php?route=product/category&path=72_105


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> I plan to create a new results thread for the 2011/2012 season on Thursday(my next day off).
> 
> That way folks do not have to sift through results/pictures from the past two season to get the newest results.
> 
> I will also have our webmaster create a link on the website for the results as well.


Would it help if I take a picture of the results and post them when I race? I would still continue to give my highly-opinionated, one-sided summary run-won of the races of course. 

I'd love to help whenever I could.


----------



## smokefan

Tom I was disappointed not to get to race with u Sunday. BTW my wife surprised me with a new Subaru body for me for usgt.


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Tom I was disappointed not to get to race with u Sunday. BTW my wife surprised me with a new Subaru body for me for usgt.


Same here, but it was my daughter's 8th birthday, and well... you know, priorities LOL.

I looked at the Subaru body, I love the look. I just painted a HPI (Not Tamiya... GASP!!!) NSX body and it is 25g lighter than my Tamiya Nissan. We'll see how it handles on Friday.

I have to add weight!!! This is so foreign to me. :freak:


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Same here, but it was my daughter's 8th birthday, and well... you know, priorities LOL.
> 
> I looked at the Subaru body, I love the look. I just painted a HPI (Not Tamiya... GASP!!!) NSX body and it is 25g lighter than my Tamiya Nissan. We'll see how it handles on Friday.
> 
> I have to add weight!!! This is so foreign to me. :freak:


Anyone else see the irony here. He goes from tamiya to hpi, and then talks about things being foreign. Lol


----------



## cwoods34

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Do many tracks use the "locked" motors concept? For entry level classes it would be a good idea I would think. I guess our Sportsman TC class with Silver Can motors is kind of this approach?


It's a good idea, but they are usually the same price as any standard adjustable motor  . If you could get these for $40 or $50 new anywhere, I think it might work. With 17.5, and especially for club racing, any name-brand motor bought new or used can be competitive. In fact, I'm sure you would see some guys being competitive with those locked motors here in Indy. 

These would make sense for a big event as a hand-out motor. No more factory speed secrets, or motor dyno'ing. BUT just like silver-cans, you'll have a few in a batch that are a tad faster.

For what it's worth, the first electronic piece I bought new was my RevTech batteries that I picked up this past summer. Prior to that, EVERY motor, ESC, servo, and battery I've bought has been used. The Duo 2 I use is over 2 years old, and still works fine. You can find good Duos, Novaks, etc. on the sale threads for $35-$45 all day long!

The motor+ESC combos offered by Speed Passion and Hobbywing are worth looking at for truly spec or introductory classes.

The Sportsman class is fine as is, though. No reason to change it at the moment!


----------



## cwoods34

@Jonesy

After that socially awkward text I just sent, my phone died. So, I'll see your response tomorrow morning. Wait till you see my pit towel. Custom-sewn to 30x36, and BRIGHT ORANGE to match some certain things.


----------



## smokefan

Cody guess I should wait on that text I was going to send u lol. BTW I am the king of low buck racing it can be done.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Anyone else see the irony here. He goes from tamiya to hpi, and then talks about things being foreign. Lol


The point goes to you... well played sir.


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Do many tracks use the "locked" motors concept? For entry level classes it would be a good idea I would think. I guess our Sportsman TC class with Silver Can motors is kind of this approach?
> 
> http://www.trinityrc.net/shop/index.php?route=product/category&path=72_105





cwoods34 said:


> In fact, I'm sure you would see some guys being competitive with those locked motors here in Indy.


Yup. Basically, you could all have 100% the *exact* same car and the fast guys will still be fast. It took me a few years to grasp it, but it is 100% true. It is not about locked motors or spec rules*, it is about driving.

*But... [disclaimer] Tamiya's TCS rules are very nice and I wouldn't open them up no matter what. And that is another thread entirely.


cwoods34 said:


> The Sportsman class is fine as is, though. No reason to change it at the moment!


Agreed! Chris F. won last week with literally, a $105 chassis, brand new. That included the motor and ESC.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> The point goes to you... well played sir.


woohoo.....thats about the only thing that I will win this weekend I bet....and I didnt even get a nice new orange pit towel


----------



## PDK RACING

jonesy112 said:


> woohoo.....thats about the only thing that I will win this weekend I bet....and I didnt even get a nice new orange pit towel


Don't worry, orange is the new pink.:wave:


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> woohoo.....thats about the only thing that I will win this weekend I bet....and I didnt even get a nice new orange pit towel


You're right, I should've bought you one, too! It'd been just so cute if we matched.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Good to see Mr.Dunn on the Big Rug yesterday evening testing for the Halloween Classic.

I thought for a moment there was a Ken Miller siting, but I'm not sure, no dialog or words exchanged...must have been in stealth mode?

Good Luck to all the locals headed to Cleveland this weekend...it will be a great event.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Railroader said:


> It is not about locked motors or spec rules*, it is about driving.


Dang it! I'm running out of excuses even more now.


----------



## RustyS

Kevin Cole said:


> Good to see Mr.Dunn on the Big Rug yesterday evening testing for the Halloween Classic.
> 
> You mean the Dunn still lives??? Damn that means I wasted a favor by calling in the Marines to locate him.


----------



## bpalmer

i am a little confused ...i ran last week in 17.5 with a blinky esc (rubber tc) then i saw another thread tonight that stated there is no blinky class. so did i miss the boat by not running boosted last week ?


----------



## Railroader

All 1/12 scale classes at r/car run boosted, but 17.5 rubber TC (touring car) runs in blinky modes. USGT and SportsmanTC also run blinky mode.


----------



## Railroader

WGT also runs boosted, but mini coopers do not.


----------



## bpalmer

Railroader said:


> All 1/12 scale classes at r/car run boosted, but 17.5 rubber TC (touring car) runs in blinky modes. USGT and SportsmanTC also run blinky mode.


 thanks !


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Dang it! I'm running out of excuses even more now.


I came to the same sad conclusion about a year ago. The best thing I did to improve my racing was to slow down, and focus on just one class. I slowly geared up over a matter of a few months and am finally mid pack.


----------



## cwoods34

T-minus 12 hours to Cleveland....... Here goes nothin'!!!


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> T-minus 12 hours to Cleveland....... Here goes nothin'!!!


if by nothing you mean a solid E main dominating performance, Im game

and its like 9 hours before we leave, not 12


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> if by nothing you mean a solid E main dominating performance, Im game
> 
> and its like 9 hours before we leave, not 12


It'll feel like 12 assuming my 3 hours of complaining upon arrival at your place.


----------



## Railroader

I hear 



.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> It'll feel like 12 assuming my 3 hours of complaining upon arrival at your place.


only 3 hours of complaining?!?!?....sweet that means two hours of the drive wont be you complaining


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'll get the new results threads started from the track tomorrow night...that way I can just post a results file at the end of every race night from the track that will included everyone's lap times as well as final results.


----------



## charlie2755

Who's coming tomorrow night? Ill be there for 17.5 TC and USGT


----------



## Kevin Cole

If I can get my car ready...which I'm sure I can...I plan to run some 17.5 tomorrow night to have some fun with my buds.

Steger said he is in for 17.5 & USGT.

I'll have my other car ready next weekend for some USGT. 

Cody is using it this weekend at the Gate. So I should be all set...after a sweet Rock Star Paints spray on my Nissan.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I figure Friday Nights will be a good time for me to run 17.5...and run USGT on Sundays.


----------



## nutz4rc

Kevin,

I am building a 17.5 touring car to come down and run some with the R Car group. Is there a favorite tire for that class? Thanks.


----------



## jonesy112

nutz4rc said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I am building a 17.5 touring car to come down and run some with the R Car group. Is there a favorite tire for that class? Thanks.


The sweep 32's have been the preferred tire from most people, although a few are using solaris mediums with good success as well


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sweeps have been good for a couple years now, but the hot new tire of late in 17.5 & USGT is Solaris Spec Mediums.
Pennington has both available in the Hobby Shop.


----------



## Kevin Cole

No surprise there...Jonesy beats me...even off the track.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Steger said he is in for 17.5 & *USGT*.


OK... I was a bit worried about Steger. Good to see he kept his senses and is still running USGT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

charlie2755 said:


> Who's coming tomorrow night? Ill be there for 17.5 TC and USGT


I'm in for USGT.

The PIZZA!PIZZA! ride will be in tow for anyone who wants to wheel it.


----------



## AquaRacer

I'll be there for 17.5 & WGT!!! Hopefully I do't break both my cars in the main this Friday!!


----------



## Racer Rowdy

thanks for the replies guys. lookin forward to getting back into the scene! might try to make it tonight or sunday so watch out for the slow guy on the track!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Cody A. and someone else asked me last weekend about what orange body I was running on my TC3. Its an HPI Honda Prelude body. The cab sits back a little which is why it looks a little different. I airbrushed it with metallic orange, neon orange trim and white. Faskolor paints. In the photo I had HPI X-patterns on it. Now, its got Solaris mediums. They do grab a lot better than the X-patterns. I have a silver can in it now for Sportsman TC. If that class doesn't reappear, then I will put a 21.5 brushless in it for USGT.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I will probably have a sportman car with me tonight and a cooper.


----------



## nutz4rc

Thanks for the tire recommendations. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## PDK RACING

Nice honda. Good job on the paint. Wish i had thoses skillz


----------



## charlie2755

I'm sorry I couldn't make it out tonight. Work would not allow it. I should be good to go for Sunday. Can't wait!


----------



## cwoods34

Kevin,

Your car is on rails right now. The way it currently drives I'll have it in the A-main for 17.5...... So no pressure or expectations when it's back in your possession.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Results posted on the new results thread in this forum.

We will get a link on the website ASAP.


----------



## Railroader

Awesome night of racing!!! Even though I only finished one qualifying heat, I was able to improve my car and learn a bit more about set up (thank you IndyRC_Racer, good to see you back racing).

I couldn't figure out who was running what in the mains. Seems like everyone swapped transmitters and ran everyone else's cars in SportsmanTC and USGT. That was a blast.

It was good to see we could tempt Mr. King to the dark side of TC racing. 

I am so thankful we have the R/Car track. I can't express it enough. Thank you Kevin, Angie, and Presley. I had a VERY rough week and you straightened out my mood and ended it the best way possible.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Your car is on rails right now. The way it currently drives I'll have it in the A-main for 17.5...... So no pressure or expectations when it's back in your possession.


Noted. This is good to keep in the public record.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Big thanks to John Steger Racing for letting me drive the Solaris Tires Team Associated TC5 Saleen Mustang USGT car in the main. Car was fast and handled great. I had a lot of fun chasing down Steve Martin. I was leading with less than a minute to go, but an unforced error on my part dropped me back to 2nd.

With the strong performance on Friday, I hope to get a new ride for USGT from Team My Own Wallet. They have an older model chassis, but it has proven capable of podium finishes.


----------



## Railroader

Mr. Steger has figured out TC set up, that is for sure. Actually, his driving is pretty impressive lately too.

RockinBob, just a reminder to put the 21.5 stator in your toll box, thanks.

Anyone have an interest in a 25.5 Novak Ballistic motor and a spare stator? $50 for the set. $110 with a Havok ESC. Barely used, never abused. I figured I'd offer it here first before I listed it on eBay.


----------



## rockin_bob13

It's in the box.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Is it true that if we wear a scary mask while driving we will gett a 15 second head start in our heat races Sunday?


----------



## regets ama

Tom (best in mains), the data I gave you was from my 17.5. My 21.5 is similar to yours with 38.7w and 4.78a . 

If anyone wants to know their car’s capabilities, let B Smith take a heat or main with it. It will set the bar for you, I need .2 a lap for about 20 laps. Give me about 8 more years.

I think I got suckered into 17.5 by Kevin, he promised me he would come out and join,,,,,,,,, I know you have a great announcer voice, and as a driver on the stand we get terrific spotter information for each corner, but it is OK for you to come out and participate. Actually usgt is a great class to have fun and i know you have a car for it.

Speaking of usgt, someone put some gold and black paint transfers on my brand new usgt saleen body. It appears there are some markings of “Lambo….” something or other? I sent the paint scrapings into the lab for analysis, the results should be available by Wednesday. The perpetrator will be notified.


----------



## regets ama

Does any body know if Scott's HPI Honda Prelude body (above) is USGT or TC,,,,,,,i cant keep them straight and I really like his HPI Honda.

Oh, and while i am asking questions, is the cleveland on road race that jonesy went to being streamed?


----------



## surfer kev

trying to set up my tekin rs pro for usgt on sunday and am unfamilar with this system. Can someone help or contact me to talk me through the options or atleast get it set at the track. I beleive it neeeds to be in blinky mode but not sure what not to check to keep it there. This is my first adventure with a brushless package and the tekin so any help is greatly appreciated.

By the way Thanks to Tom Johnson for letting me borrow a silver can after mine broke in the final heat so I was able to finish without purchasing a new one with my plan to start racing usgt when that motor broke. By The way that was my first win at R/car in the final. Felt good too. 

Thanks to everyone else who has helped me out so far and now with new motors and esc i will need it all again.


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> Tom (best in mains), the data I gave you was from my 17.5. My 21.5 is similar to yours with 38.7w and 4.78a.


OK, now I don't think you are working motor voodoo anymore, and that my motor isn't a octogenarian geriatric in a cheap convalescent home picked out by ungrateful children.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

regets ama said:


> Does any body know if Scott's HPI Honda Prelude body (above) is USGT or TC,,,,,,,i cant keep them straight and I really like his HPI Honda.


I can't keep them straight either! I'm running a silver can in it right now and I intended it for TC. But, I've run it USGT also just to get in laps when we didn't have a TC class. The Tamiya silver can motor can't keep up with the 21.5 brushless. At least the way I have it geared.

It is a 200mm body so my tires are tucked under a bit unless I run the HPI offset wheels. Here's a link John:

http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/7449/


----------



## surfer kev

MAN!!!!! woke up today to try out my new 21.5 usgt car and wife rolled over and said "I'M SICK" so....... Instead of the paragon smell its diaper duty all day. Danget...oh well maybe next time....


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm not going to make it today after all too much family stuff going on. Drat, but fun stuff I don't want to miss either. So, someone else will have to be last place today!


----------



## BadSign

Mr. Pennington, do you have any Protoform LTC-R lightweight bodies in stock? the number is 1505-25.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Railroader

For those of you who, like me, tore working things apart as a kid to see how they worked:

I introduce you to the insides of a Onyx 230.

[This unit still works after reassembly, no chargers were harmed in the process.]

The unit, before I removed the four screws on the bottom and opened it up









Well, what do we have here, a big old DC power supply!!! The power supply wires connect to the exact same wires as the DC input line.









With the power supply removed, the device weighs about 10% of the original weight.









The power supply is pretty wimpy, only 5A at 12V.









And the most interesting item on the board was this unused port. Possibly a communications port, or a unused balancer connector (or both)?









I hope this was remotely as educational for you as it was for me. 

... and the usual disclaimer: sorry for the low quality pictures, these were taken with my phone.


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> Does any body know if Scott's HPI Honda Prelude body (above) is USGT or TC,,,,,,,i cant keep them straight and I really like his HPI Honda.


My opinion is that it is in the same category as the Mazda clam shell bodies. Usable in TC classes, but not classes specifying GT bodies. I have never seen a Prelude in an actual GT race. All I can find on google image search is mock-ups, and not actual race cars.

Again, my opinion, the final decision is in the capable hands of Kevin Cole.


----------



## cwoods34

Wow. When even the A-main guys are traction rolling, you know there's plenty of grip.

Sadly, the Kevin Cole TC6 had a terrible pit crew as the weekend drew on, finishing in the C-main. But it's dialed now........... I should have it back to you ready for USGT by Friday......

Finished the Mod A-main in one piece, so I'm happy!


----------



## smokefan

Subaru is almost ready to rock in usgt. Need to pick up a couple things from Mr. Pennington kyles 17.5 car is next.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Railroader said:


> My opinion is that it is in the same category as the Mazda clam shell bodies. Usable in TC classes, but not classes specifying GT bodies. I have never seen a Prelude in an actual GT race. All I can find on google image search is mock-ups, and not actual race cars.


I bought it because it was cool. I didn't really do any research. I just liked the looks of it. The only image I found of a Prelude racer that looks remotely GT is this one. But, I wasn't crazy about the paint scheme so I went in my own direction on that. This one below has got ground effects too which mine doesn't have.










I think Preludes are mostly a big deal with the Tuner crowd. Maybe Vin Deisel drives one in NFS? I do look a lot like him.


----------



## jonesy112

what a great and long weekend in cleveland. Me and cody both got an education all weekend, mainly in how awful our setups are on high bite tracks. At least we got faster as the weekend went on, and both finished in the top half of 17.5 (with almost 60 entries) and made the A's in our respective boosted classes. 

Now ready to defend our hometrack when the fast guys come in to town in two weekends for the hurricane race.

Now off to paint start painting bodies. 

If anyone is wanting one done for the hurricane race, be sure to let me know.


----------



## regets ama

kevin mentioned the prelude is ok for usgt at r/car,,,,,

good enough for him = good enough for me.

jonesy did say the rear spoiler has a tech height of 10mm,,,,,,,,,,,,mine is well within 10 M&Ms (plain or peanut)


----------



## TrickyOne

regets ama said:


> kevin mentioned the prelude is ok for usgt at r/car,,,,,
> 
> good enough for him = good enough for me.
> 
> jonesy did say the rear spoiler has a tech height of 10mm,,,,,,,,,,,,mine is well within 10 M&Ms (plain or peanut)


Your Prelude is good enough for the Midwest All-Star Carpet Series race on the 12th as well....:thumbsup:

Wings in USGT for the Midwest All-Star Carpet Series....
if you are using a lexan kit wing or a lexan wing...it can not be more then 10mm thick....we have a gauge that we will be using to check this.
Any of the molded plastic scale looking wings from HPI, Tamiya or Yokomo etc are legal. If you have any questions about this please come find me(Kevin Kane) at the race and I will help you out.


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> kevin mentioned the prelude is ok for usgt at r/car,,,,,
> 
> *good enough for him = good enough for me.*


That settles it!


----------



## cwoods34

Ahhhh, Hondas..... :hat:


----------



## Railroader

Railroader said:


> regets ama said:
> 
> 
> 
> kevin mentioned the prelude is ok for usgt at r/car,,,,,
> 
> *good enough for him = good enough for me.*
> 
> 
> 
> That settles it!
Click to expand...











PS: Aren't those are SCCA race liveries, not GT?


----------



## Railroader

I finally found a good reason to move to Hawaii:


----------



## smokefan

So grass skirts and a awesome looking track what more would a person need.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Just adding to the Dead Horse motif....





































(OK, you gotta admit, that last one is p. cool!

:jest:


----------



## regets ama

FYI

http://www.rc50.com/results/2011halloween/


----------



## cwoods34

I never said anything about GT...... Just posting pictures!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The website has been updated with links directly to the RESULTS pages on Hobbytalk for 2011/2012! You can access them from the "FORUMS" page, or right from the HOME page!

Scott


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> So grass skirts and a awesome looking track what more would a person need.


As weird as it sounds, I like snow and cooler weather.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> I never said anything about GT...... Just posting pictures!


Touche'

You Honda people are weird (I have recently considered buying a Honda...).


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> Touche'
> 
> You Honda people are weird (I have recently considered buying a Honda...).


Please briefly describe the various indications that would cause a non-Honda person to characterize a Honda person as "weird".










Pic related, pure sexiness.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Please briefly describe the various indications that would cause a non-Honda person to characterize a Honda person as "weird".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic related, pure sexiness.


is that your car just with different wheels on it cody?


----------



## cwoods34

No but those are definitely the wheels I will be getting once the adequate financial situation presents itself (i.e. the lottery)............


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Please briefly describe the various indications that would cause a non-Honda person to characterize a Honda person as "weird".


This:


cwoods34 said:


> Pic related, pure sexiness.


----------



## cwoods34

The white ones look good, too. Bonus points 'cuz this one has the JDM 5-lug conversion done.


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> This:


Exactly the response I was awaiting. You, good sir, have a position on my "favorables" list.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Exactly the response I was awaiting. You, good sir, have a position on my "favorables" list.


Worst part, I kinda like the way Hondas look. Much betterer than anything comparable by GM, Ford, or Fia... err I mean Chrysler.


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> Worst part, I kinda like the way Hondas look. Much betterer than anything comparable by GM, Ford, or Fia... err I mean Chrysler.


If I didn't have the 2000 Si, I would have one exactly like this.










If Detroit knew how to build a good small car, it'd be a different story.......


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> Please briefly describe the various indications that would cause a non-Honda person to characterize a Honda person as "weird".


Cody Woods..........is that brief enough!!!


----------



## smokefan

You all need to think Subaru lol


----------



## cwoods34

Hey, that's a nice MINIVAN you drive.










.... although I guess you would need seating for 7 to hold your ego and mustache.


----------



## BadSign

When you said sexy Hondas, I thought you meant this...


----------



## Railroader




----------



## cwoods34




----------



## PDK RACING

Does anyone have a receiver pack I could use wednesday for 1/12 scale... All together and tested it last night in the hallway at 12:00am. My dog was pissed.. Or Kevin if you have a booster I could buy that would work also...
Brandon


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sorry Brandon, I sold all of my boosters...I actually need another one now too.


----------



## PDK RACING

Was it TQ were you get them from


----------



## cwoods34

Who's racing Friday?!?!? Better get plenty of testing done before the Hurricane race..... Everyone who runs USGT........ have your A-game ready!


----------



## Railroader

I'm in for Friday. USGT and mini cooper. Plan to run both in the big race.


----------



## sriddle

I have a novak smart boost.....10dolla


----------



## PDK RACING

sriddle said:


> I have a novak smart boost.....10dolla


I have one also. I do not like the smart boosts. Mine would shut down on me. Has done it several times.


----------



## starrx

i got a QUESTION..i know on the 11th it suppose to be a practice day..but is there any chance we could RACE:thumbsup:..(just asking)..so you could have 3days of racing


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Okay Rockstar Paint, let me know if you can recreate this paint scheme...


----------



## jonesy112

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Okay Rockstar Paint, let me know if you can recreate this paint scheme...


easily done brian.


----------



## Railroader

What about this one?


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> What about this one?


i may steal that for my next USGT scheme.....dont you rememeber the lucky strike camaro?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Tom, good luck finding that particular Porsche body. Although Tamiya did make one in the past. The HPI Porsche 911 GT1 looks more like this...


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> .....dont you rememeber the lucky strike camaro?


That's why I posted it.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Tom, good luck finding that particular Porsche body. Although Tamiya did make one in the past. The HPI Porsche 911 GT1 looks more like this...


Yeah, it's not for me, I was googling "gt racing livery" and saw that one and remembered Jonesy's LS VTA scheme.


----------



## Railroader

Why I want to get back into RC helicopters:


----------



## Kevin Cole

starrx said:


> i got a QUESTION..i know on the 11th it suppose to be a practice day..but is there any chance we could RACE:thumbsup:..(just asking)..so you could have 3days of racing


The Hurricane MidWest All-Star Series has a practice day(Friday) before their scheduled race day(Saturday) at each event.

Not sure what you mean about 3 race days, as we are closed on Sunday Nov.13...the day after the event.

Our weekly schedule does offer racing on Fridays...you should come over this Friday...or Sunday.


----------



## Kevin Cole

.............


----------



## wlpjr2

I left a message at TQ Racing again this morning, no response!
The correct link is http://www.tqcells.com/TQBOOSTER.htm


----------



## Miller Time

wlpjr2 said:


> I left a message at TQ Racing again this morning, no response!
> The correct link is http://www.tqcells.com/TQBOOSTER.htm


there are 3 TQs so to speak. TQ Racing (west coast I think) 'stole the name from TQ racing wire, (Ralph Morella who likely just got home to Long Island yesterday Eve from the Halloween Classic) To separate himself some he changed the logo and now it's just TQ Wire. Either way neither of them have any thing to TQ cells (the link you provided) They are out of Canada and as far as I can find the only source for the TQ booster


----------



## Adam B

You guys looking for a booster would be better off with a life pack. Running open ESC with a Tekin, I and many others had a problem with them cutting out. Granted this was with the Novak booster. I also found that the life pack delivers the exact voltage for everything to work properly. I had a problem with the Lipo receiver pack giving too much voltage and it would make my servo act as if it was having an epileptic fit. Just my two cents. See you guys for the Hurricane race. Also, thanks again for a great event this past weekend Ken.


----------



## starrx

Kevin Cole said:


> The Hurricane MidWest All-Star Series has a practice day(Friday) before their scheduled race day(Saturday) at each event.
> 
> Not sure what you mean about 3 race days, as we are closed on Sunday Nov.13...the day after the event.
> 
> Our weekly schedule does offer racing on Fridays...you should come over this Friday...or Sunday.


i wish!!..i work on friday & sunday my daughter has a performance...but my plan is to be there on the 11th & 12th


----------



## Kevin Cole

The Track opens at 4pm today...hoping to put in a lay-out that we an use for the big race in two weeks.

Tonight's lay-out will be down for today & Friday...and then we can try to recreate it again for Sunday.

I was told Harbor Hobbies had their course down for almost a month, so we might as well follow suit...not too mention it will help build and keep a groove.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I found some time while the kids were carving pumpkins (no stitches!) On Sunday to get an HPI Panani Zonda body painted. I tried to match up to the one featured on the PS3 "Need for Speed" game. It's a kewl looking body! 200mm. Don't know what classes it will work in, but you guys will know. PM me if interested in it. Faskolor metallic orange and black. Purchased from Pennington's.


----------



## ercwhtsd

Kevin Cole said:


> The Track opens at 4pm today...hoping to put in a lay-out that we an use for the big race in two weeks.
> 
> Tonight's lay-out will be down for today & Friday...and then we can try to recreate it again for Sunday.
> 
> I was told Harbor Hobbies had their course down for almost a month, so we might as well follow suit...not too mention it will help build and keep a groove.


Not necessarily true Kevin, the layout we used for the Hurricane was up for only 2 weeks prior to the event. The right side third(sweeper) is the only part of the track that stayed from the previous layout. We did spray on a regular basis to help build consistent traction through out the entire layout. Hope that helps.


----------



## cwoods34

Spraying....... I like the sound of that.........


----------



## Kevin Cole

ercwhtsd said:


> Not necessarily true Kevin, the layout we used for the Hurricane was up for only 2 weeks prior to the event. The right side third(sweeper) is the only part of the track that stayed from the previous layout. We did spray on a regular basis to help build consistent traction through out the entire layout. Hope that helps.


My fault Eric, I was apparently misinformed by a racer that attended the event.

I do plan to start spraying before the event, but we do have two oval race days before the big race.


----------



## PDK RACING

Adam B said:


> You guys looking for a booster would be better off with a life pack. Running open ESC with a Tekin, I and many others had a problem with them cutting out. Granted this was with the Novak booster. I also found that the life pack delivers the exact voltage for everything to work properly. I had a problem with the Lipo receiver pack giving too much voltage and it would make my servo act as if it was having an epileptic fit. Just my two cents. See you guys for the Hurricane race. Also, thanks again for a great event this past weekend Ken.


Novak boosters suck I myself have had same issue, but the tq and one other work really well with no shut down reboot issues. Many at rcar run them. I think those of us who choose to use booster want to get away from having to charge another battery. Plus with the LIfe packs not all chargers will charge this chemisty of battery.:wave:


----------



## Railroader

Adam B said:


> You guys looking for a booster would be better off with a life pack. Running open ESC with a Tekin, I and many others had a problem with them cutting out. Granted this was with the Novak booster. I also found that the life pack delivers the exact voltage for everything to work properly. I had a problem with the Lipo receiver pack giving too much voltage and it would make my servo act as if it was having an epileptic fit. Just my two cents. See you guys for the Hurricane race. Also, thanks again for a great event this past weekend Ken.


The TQ packs work flawlessly.

Everyone I know dumped the Novak boosters because of the problems you listed.

LiFe packs are OK, but the TQ is a no-brainer as far as ease of use and flawless performance.

Of course, the new LRP ESC eliminates all of that with no need for a booster or LiFe pack.


----------



## ercwhtsd

Kevin Cole said:


> My fault Eric, I was apparently misinformed by a racer that attended the event.
> 
> I do plan to start spraying before the event, but we do have two oval race days before the big race.


No Biggie Kevin, just passing along my track prep for the "big ones". When I really want to throw a curve ball I play with the atmoshperic conditions.

See you guys in less than 2 weeks for some great R/Car Cafe pizza.


----------



## nutz4rc

Great time visiting with Kevin and his family tonight at R-Car. I hope to be back next week with a car to run. It all depends on if it can be shipped out of the snowstorm in New York (LOL). Got what I needed to complete the car at Penningtons shop tonight. Nice to meet him. 

Hope to C Ya again soon.


----------



## Railroader

Just bought a new body. Weird, it's a Honda. And yes, it is a Tamiya.


----------



## cwoods34

You'd have a 416/417 by now with all the money blown on bodies!!!!

But of course the Honda is an exception!


----------



## Railroader

But then I'd have a 416/7 without a body. :freak: And we all know how our loverly race director feel when he sees you put down a chassis on the carpet without a shell.  (justifiably so).

I have some parts coming from HK to make the Exotech-TA05v.2 more and more like a 416. Aluminum bulkheads, gear diff, ... blue stuff. Everything else is already 416 parts such as the suspension and driveshafts.


----------



## cwoods34

Regets ama......... Pm...........


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I had a nice time racing last night. There were more people there than I expected and they were helpful racers who want to see others do well 

Drove home smiling. Good food, fun racing and time to count my blessings on the way home in the car. Not a bad Wednesday fore sure!

Eric, I had a good time racing up at Harbor Hobbies a few weeks ago when I visited. I will be there again at the end of the month. Looking forward to it. And, the hot dog place across the parking lot!


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> What about this one?


OH WOW!!! i do like that car!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

If anyone is interested........

I have an M05 roller for sale. Kit tires, in good shape, spares...... 

Can include a 2500mAh Duratrax LiPo and silver-can in good shape......

Make me an offer!

Also.....

A Putnam-tuned D3 17.5 stator........ good numbers, only got hot once (180) at the ROAR Region 5 race...... it worked fine the last time I used it. I stole the rotor and endbells for my 21.5.......... $25 takes it?!? 

Help fund me for another TC6!!!!

Speaking of, Kevin's USGT TC6 should be in action tomorrow........


----------



## cwoods34

ALSO..... The M05 can include an Airtronics F2000 brushed ESC.... Or I can sell that separately, too. (would be great for Sportsman)


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> . I stole the rotor and endbells for my 21.5
> 
> ........ :


So that would make the 21.5 a hybrid and thus not legal.......i see how Black Oooppps works


----------



## charlie2755

cwoods34 said:


> Spraying....... I like the sound of that.........


why would we want to create traction for guys that are used to running on flypaper????? :freak:


----------



## jonesy112

Miller Time said:


> So that would make the 21.5 a hybrid and thus not legal.......i see how Black Oooppps works


Damn it cody...there you go getting us into trouble again.

Team black ops would like to issue a formal apology for the actions of one of its members. This behavior is not indicitive of how the rest of the team conducts itself and it was a simple oversight on the part of Mr. Cody Woods. 

Please expect a formal statement of apology from Mr. Woods shortly.


----------



## cwoods34

If I take D3 endbells and a rotor....... and combine it with a D3 stator..... I get....

A LEGAL D3 21.5 MOTOR.......

Ya goons...... nothing "hybrid" about it!

NO APOLOGIES, NEXT ACCUSATION.


----------



## cwoods34

charlie2755 said:


> why would we want to create traction for guys that are used to running on flypaper????? :freak:


I'm definitely not USED to it, but I prefer it


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> If I take D3 endbells and a rotor....... and combine it with a D3 stator..... I get....
> 
> A LEGAL D3 21.5 MOTOR.......
> 
> Ya goons...... nothing "hybrid" about it!
> 
> NO APOLOGIES, NEXT ACCUSATION.


Actually, that is the epitome of an apology. Go git yur dikshunarys out boyz.


----------



## BadSign

Almost painted up for tomorrow night- but it all depends on one itsy-bitsy ball bearing showing up in the mail tomorrow...


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Almost painted up for tomorrow night- but it all depends on one itsy-bitsy ball bearing showing up in the mail tomorrow...


What size are you looking for, a diff thrust bearing?


----------



## Railroader

Recent acquisitions might cause me to run *17.5* (instead of Mini Coopers*) and USGT on the 12th.

That is all. 






*Also, I Don't like the Hurricane Cooper rules.


----------



## Miller Time

hey guys, Steve Dunn is up for ROAR Regional director, If you joined ROAR at the Regionals last year how about a Vote for someone who cares for the Hobby
http://www.roarracing.com/member/index.php


----------



## smokefan

Railroader said:


> Recent acquisitions might cause me to run *17.5* (instead of Mini Coopers*) and USGT on the 12th.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also, I Don't like the Hurricane Cooper rules.


What no usgt?


----------



## Railroader

17.5 and USGT (look again).


----------



## smokefan

K cool


----------



## Railroader

USGT will be my primary focus. 17.5 is to keep me busy.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I've updated the RCAR homepage to reflect the upcoming Hurricane series coming to the BIG RUG! For those of you who have not raced at RCAR before, on the website, you will find information on how to get to the track, facebook links, Pennington's Hobby Shop (inside R/CAR) and much more! 

www.RCARIndy.com










http://www.rcarindy.com/Series_Poster_small_1_.pdf

-Scott


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> What size are you looking for, a diff thrust bearing?


4mm x 7mm x 2.5mm. for the steering post on my T3.


----------



## jonesy112

Does any one have a set of shocks for a mini and some 60d tires I could borrow tomorrow. I still have the kit ones on my m05 and an oval friend wants to try out onroad so he's gonna run my mini tommorrow. 

Thanks


----------



## AquaRacer

Badsign, I have got the bearing you are looking for. Come see me when you get there tomorrow evening. 

Brian B.


----------



## Fasthound

I will be there tomorrow night to shake down my ex-Jonesy TC5 in 17.5 TC. This will be my second TC event with the first TC I have both owned and raced. I will make a blanket apology right now to all for the blue and yellow chicane. Looking to have a great time and all constructive criticism will be welcome.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Friday Night Big Rug On-Road Racing

Racing starts at 7pm
$10 for first class
$5 for additional classes or if just practicing

Mini-Coopers run for FREE!


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Does any one have a set of shocks for a mini and some 60d tires I could borrow tomorrow. I still have the kit ones on my m05 and an oval friend wants to try out onroad so he's gonna run my mini tommorrow.
> 
> Thanks


I think I can fix you up with shocks and tires. He can try my mini too if we can't get yours going.


----------



## wlpjr2

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I've updated the RCAR homepage to reflect the upcoming Hurricane series coming to the BIG RUG! For those of you who have not raced at RCAR before, on the website, you will find information on how to get to the track, facebook links, Pennington's Hobby Shop (inside R/CAR) and much more!
> 
> www.RCARIndy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rcarindy.com/Series_Poster_small_1_.pdf
> 
> -Scott


Scott,
The webpage really looks great!


----------



## cwoods34

Fasthound said:


> I will be there tomorrow night to shake down my ex-Jonesy TC5 in 17.5 TC. This will be my second TC event with the first TC I have both owned and raced. I will make a blanket apology right now to all for the blue and yellow chicane. Looking to have a great time and all constructive criticism will be welcome.


Constructive criticism is excessively available at the BlackOps pit table.

Jonesy --- You can borrow my shock set, but you need to build them.


----------



## Fasthound

As I have only been to one on-road night as a hired gun in some Sportsman TC, I am not familier with the BlackOps table. How will I recognize it? Will it resemble what is commonly known as the "peanut gallery"?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Stupid question: On the upcoming Midwest All Stars race next weekend, I wanted to enter the Novice/Sportsman Sedan class among others (VTA for sure and maybe USGT also). 

At RCAR, we run Silver Can motors in what we call "Sportsman TC." The flyer says "17.5 motor limit ROAR spec ESC"...does that mean I can run my Silver Can/Novak Atom combo and be _legal_, or do I need to find a 17.5 before next weekend to be legal?

signed,

Confused in Brownsburg


----------



## jonesy112

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Stupid question: On the upcoming Midwest All Stars race next weekend, I wanted to enter the Novice/Sportsman Sedan class among others (VTA for sure and maybe USGT also).
> 
> At RCAR, we run Silver Can motors in what we call "Sportsman TC." The flyer says "17.5 motor limit ROAR spec ESC"...does that mean I can run my Silver Can/Novak Atom combo and be _legal_, or do I need to find a 17.5 before next weekend to be legal?
> 
> signed,
> 
> Confused in Brownsburg


It means you can run anythig up to a 17.5, but not faster. Your silver can set up will be just fine for the sportsman/novice class Scott.


----------



## jonesy112

Fasthound said:


> As I have only been to one on-road night as a hired gun in some Sportsman TC, I am not familier with the BlackOps table. How will I recognize it? Will it resemble what is commonly known as the "peanut gallery"?


Easiest way to recognize it will be took look for a guy in gym shorts whining about something. That's Cody. His pit will be up front by the track and will be "nice, clean and organized" lol

I'll be pitted right next to this mess as well. Fell free to bring the car by and I will help you out with it as much as possible Clint.


----------



## Fasthound

Thanks Jonesy. I will most likely be spending most of the night shaking down the car and getting all of the basic adjustements right (Tx settings, ride height, body height, gearing, right hand-left hand keep it between the boards, etc.). Thanks again for the car, it was in great shape.


----------



## surfer kev

got My USGT in the car ready to try a new class. can't wait to try it out.

Question????????
1. The day of the Hurricane race is it only a saturday only event with practice on friday is what I have gathered from the flyer and the above posts?

2. So with this in question will R/car run its normal program friday night????

3. since I am an R-oval racer as well will there be any racing sunday or will r/car be closed.

Thanks to powers above for all the info going to try the hurricane race as of right now. Jonesie said I will learn alot and that should be good for me. I will have fun either way.


----------



## jonesy112

surfer kev said:


> got My USGT in the car ready to try a new class. can't wait to try it out.
> 
> Question????????
> 1. The day of the Hurricane race is it only a saturday only event with practice on friday is what I have gathered from the flyer and the above posts?
> 
> 2. So with this in question will R/car run its normal program friday night????
> 
> 3. since I am an R-oval racer as well will there be any racing sunday or will r/car be closed.
> 
> Thanks to powers above for all the info going to try the hurricane race as of right now. Jonesie said I will learn alot and that should be good for me. I will have fun either way.


Correct. Friday evening will be practice only, no racing. The Race will be saturday only. And I believe R/Car will be shut down on Sunday to support the Toys for Tots race (oval) in Terre Haute. However, they are going to have a few touring car oval classes, so I plan to go over there and hope a few other non-ovals do as well. Its for a good cause and a lot of fun


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I think I can fix you up with shocks and tires. He can try my mini too if we can't get yours going.


Thanks Tom. if you could bring those tonight you would be my hero (not that you already arent)


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...Jonesy is correct concerning the schedule...which is posted at the track & on the website.

Kevin-I went into more detail about the oval on the oval thread.

Hope this helps


----------



## regets ama

scott b, if you are by tonight, remind me for your tc5 add on,,,,,,,,,they have an inherent defect that this will help to minimize.

J D S


----------



## surfer kev

Looks like I won't be able to break in my USGT before the hurricane race. Going to hangout with the wife and kids. so I hope its ready to go.


----------



## surfer kev

What is the schedule for friday for the practice times?


----------



## TrickyOne

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Stupid question: On the upcoming Midwest All Stars race next weekend, I wanted to enter the Novice/Sportsman Sedan class among others (VTA for sure and maybe USGT also).
> 
> At RCAR, we run Silver Can motors in what we call "Sportsman TC." The flyer says "17.5 motor limit ROAR spec ESC"...does that mean I can run my Silver Can/Novak Atom combo and be _legal_, or do I need to find a 17.5 before next weekend to be legal?
> 
> signed,
> 
> Confused in Brownsburg





jonesy112 said:


> It means you can run anythig up to a 17.5, but not faster. Your silver can set up will be just fine for the sportsman/novice class Scott.


Thanks Mike...this is correct for the series its anything up to a 17.5 for sportsman. 

Everything looks to be going great....see you guys on the 12th!


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Easiest way to recognize it will be took look for a guy in gym shorts whining about something. That's Cody. His pit will be up front by the track and will be "nice, clean and organized" lol
> 
> I'll be pitted right next to this mess as well. Fell free to bring the car by and I will help you out with it as much as possible Clint.


Gym shorts --- to turn marshall as fast as possible.

Whining --- usually caused by Jonesy's attitude and general disregard for my feelings

Up front --- Best seat for watching Jonesy lose

"Nice, clean and organized" --- More like chaotic, filthy, and utter pandemonium

.......... At least I dropped the cash and bought a pit towel.......


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Thanks Tom. if you could bring those tonight you would be my hero (not that you already arent)


"Hero"... nah, just make me Team Black Ops captain and call it good.

...




jonesy112 said:


> *I'll be the guy with all the left c-hubs*. Fell free to bring the car by and I will help you out with it as much as possible Clint.


^^^^^^^Fixed this post for you^^^^^^^

And now I am off the team again. Ugh.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

surfer kev said:


> Going to hangout with the wife and kids.


I'm in the same boat tonight. But, I do plan on racing Sunday afternoon. (Hopefully the VTA gods will sprinkle down some other VTA cars again!).

There's some freshly painted bodies for sale on the table by Kevin's Crow's Nest if anyone is interested. All fresh and new!


----------



## PDK RACING

How does one join this elite team known as black ops.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jonesy112 said:


> It means you can run anythig up to a 17.5, but not faster. Your silver can set up will be just fine for the sportsman/novice class Scott.


That's the answer I needed and the answer I was hoping for too. Thanks!


----------



## jtsbell

Captnjack Motorsports would like to anounce Kyle Barton will be wheeling the # 96 vta car for the rest of the season.Cody tells me to go after the up and coming drivers,so that is what I'm doing.


----------



## cwoods34

PDK RACING said:


> How does one join this elite team known as black ops.


1. Annoy Jonesy

2. Make fun of Tom

3. Tease the "chef" about the cafe food

4. Win races

No particular order........


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Easiest way to recognize it will be took look for a guy in gym shorts whining about something. That's Cody. His pit will be up front by the track and will be "nice, clean and organized" lol
> 
> I'll be pitted right next to this mess as well. Fell free to bring the car by and I will help you out with it as much as possible Clint.


Wait, wut.

Which one is the "nice, clean, and organized" pit?

This one?









Or this one:


----------



## BadSign

I'm a big fan of #2.


----------



## cwoods34

At least my orange towel matches my electronics and springs.......


----------



## Railroader

Amazing night of racing. Just when I don't think I can enjoy racing more, I beat Brian Smith. What a night!!!

I can't believe how close the USGT class has become. Best class ever.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> At least my orange towel matches my electronics and springs.......


You need a nice orange shell for your USGT.


----------



## Railroader

Oh, and that REV TECH battery has some punch! I like it. A lot.


----------



## cwoods34

NO. The Red Bull stays.

My 17.5 shells will always have orange on them. At least, the GOOD ones. That poor black one I used has seen waaaay too many boards, and there is approximately 4 feet of tape holding the front end together.


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> Oh, and that REV TECH battery has some punch! I like it. A lot.


Ya know, Jonesy can hook ya up with one....... we are the unofficial dealers in Indy......

It starts with the battery. THEN you try a RevTech motor........ and soon everything starts turning ORANGE....... :drunk:


----------



## cwoods34

You could play "I Spy" with pit space pictures..........


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Ya know, Jonesy can hook ya up with one...


Got one! From Jonesy.


----------



## smokefan

jtsbell said:


> Captnjack Motorsports would like to anounce Kyle Barton will be wheeling the # 96 vta car for the rest of the season.Cody tells me to go after the up and coming drivers,so that is what I'm doing.


Unfortunately due to a scheduling conflict Kyle and I will not be down this wknd. So his debut in a captnjack motorsport car will be at the hurricane race.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Well, I didn't get to race last night, but I did get some airbrush time. Here's a new HPI Nisson 350Z GT body mounted on the TC5. Faspearl Blue with carbon fiber-look hood. Some decals next. Don't know if it will be rolling by Sunday, but I'm hoping!


----------



## cwoods34

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Well, I didn't get to race last night, but I did get some airbrush time. Here's a new HPI Nisson 350Z GT body mounted on the TC5. Faspearl Blue with carbon fiber-look hood. Some decals next. Don't know if it will be rolling by Sunday, but I'm hoping!


Nice!


----------



## regets ama

*usgt*



Railroader said:


> Amazing night of racing. Just when I don't think I can enjoy racing more, I beat Brian Smith. What a night!!!
> 
> I can't believe how close the USGT class has become. Best class ever.


Tom, the nemesis,
First, I am confused that your statement was dedicated to beating B Smith while the Saleen was in the field,,,,,hmmmmm

Second, as apparent in the attached photo regarding Tamaya,,,,nuff said.

Third, I am expecting a guarantee of great things to come if I read your book.

Fourth, ok, I'll admit your car was planted and you drove a great race,,,,,,,NICELY DONE!!!!!

Jonesy,,,,,,,,,HELP!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

cwoods34 said:


> Nice!


 Thanks. Here it is today... I put a few decals on. Added a neon red perimeter stripe down low. Now if I can just get some electronic guts inside it! Solaris Med tires/wheels.


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> Tom, the nemesis,
> First, I am confused that your statement was dedicated to beating B Smith while the Saleen was in the field,,,,,hmmmmm
> 
> Second, as apparent in the attached photo regarding Tamaya,,,,nuff said.
> 
> Third, I am expecting a guarantee of great things to come if I read your book.
> 
> Fourth, ok, I'll admit your car was planted and you drove a great race,,,,,,,NICELY DONE!!!!!
> 
> Jonesy,,,,,,,,,HELP!


First, oh no, my USGT run was dedicated to destroying you. Mission accomplished: :wave: Beating Smith was the icing on the cake.

Second, that is an awesome sticker, probably the only reason you weren't lapped.  Needless to say, a whole A-Main's worth of drivers beat us all.  [
*EDIT: WHAT DID YOU DO TO THE BEST STICKER ON YOUR CAR????!!!??? See, that's why we can't have nice things.]
*
Third, Superman wouldn't be needed if Lex Luthor didn't exist. That is why I placed the secret book into your hands.

Jonesy can't help you, only the white stars on red and white.


----------



## Railroader

I worked on my car a little this morning to fit the new Rev Tech battery.

Added shims to raise the upper deck so the battery didn't rub:









And added spacers to keep the battery strap from tweaking the chassis, used .020" shims to check fit:









Now I need to assemble a 21.5 Ballistic motor and I am all ready for the Hurricane.


----------



## Railroader

Hey, a few guys asked about taking pictures for helping them sell things. I would be happy to do that, you can either: 

1. Give me the object to take home and snap pictures, takes a while, but will give you the best results, ie. better than the manufacturer.

2. If I am coming the track, let me know to bring my camera and we can use some pit lights. I can usually get you the pictures the next day. Results: Kind of like the images above.

3. Come to my house. Same results as #1 depending on time constraints.

Cardboard sign: [Will work for soda from the R/Car cafe.]


----------



## cwoods34

Just make sure the belts don't rub!

It's not always necessary to have the battery as far in as possible. Position it so that it balances as closely as possible


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Just make sure the belts don't rub!
> 
> It's not always necessary to have the battery as far in as possible. Position it so that it balances as closely as possible


Safe! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## regets ama

Second, that is an awesome sticker, probably the only reason you weren't lapped. Needless to say, a whole A-Main's worth of drivers beat us all. [
EDIT: WHAT DID YOU DO TO THE BEST STICKER ON YOUR CAR????!!!??? See, that's why we can't have nice things.]

Tom
ah ha! now i know the secrets of a tamya car,,,,,,,,,horizontal springs,,,,,,,thanks for the photos

Scott, i'd like to see that body in person for usgt,,,,,,,i like it.

Did you see chuck's 4 turn mod,,that's why there are ripples down the straight on the carpet now. he's putting duelies all the way around for more traction, kevlar belts, 4 cell Lithium iron phosphate!

jonesy, *HELP!*


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be up there tomorrow for some 17.5 testing before the big race...... I'm going to see how the Cirtix works out. It feels really smooth in USGT, so I'm hoping the 17.5 will be no different. 

I forgot all last night that I had about 30% drag brake put on. If I had remembered to do remove it, I would've picked up another .15-.20 per lap 

I wondered why the car had so much steering.........


----------



## jonesy112

regets ama said:


> Second, that is an awesome sticker, probably the only reason you weren't lapped. Needless to say, a whole A-Main's worth of drivers beat us all. [
> EDIT: WHAT DID YOU DO TO THE BEST STICKER ON YOUR CAR????!!!??? See, that's why we can't have nice things.]
> 
> Tom
> ah ha! now i know the secrets of a tamya car,,,,,,,,,horizontal springs,,,,,,,thanks for the photos
> 
> Scott, i'd like to see that body in person for usgt,,,,,,,i like it.
> 
> Did you see chuck's 4 turn mod,,that's why there are ripples down the straight on the carpet now. he's putting duelies all the way around for more traction, kevlar belts, 4 cell Lithium iron phosphate!
> 
> jonesy, *HELP!*



What am i helping with John? teaming up against Team Special Ops Capt. Tom Johnson?


----------



## regets ama

jonesy112 said:


> What am i helping with John? teaming up against Team Special Ops Capt. Tom Johnson?


dont let me go back to OVAL,,,,,,,,,anybody can just turn left

maybe driving 101 would help


----------



## jonesy112

regets ama said:


> dont let me go back to OVAL,,,,,,,,,anybody can just turn left
> 
> maybe driving 101 would help


lol, no problem. You going to be there tommorrow or wednesday?


----------



## cwoods34

When time allows, let me and Jonesy get on the track with you, and just follow us around..... not necessarily full throttle but fast enough that you can learn the lines well.

FWIW, you don't need brakes 99% of the time with anything 17.5 or slower, assuming adequate traction and a good setup. Sometimes a little bit of drag brake can help tame the car down, especially for very tight turns..... but a general rule of thumb is - the slower the class, the more corner speed you want to carry.

It's really easy when the groove comes in. Just follow the dark line!

With regards to layouts, a groove builds faster with tighter lanes. So, wider lanes may seem "easier" to drive, but that can only cover up bad setup. With a nice groove developed, it is easier to navigate tight lanes because the car will stay stuck and is much more responsive.


----------



## rockin_bob13

regets ama said:


> dont let me go back to OVAL,,,,,,,,,anybody can just turn left
> 
> maybe driving 101 would help


Hey, in either format, oval or onroad, it's easy to start up, it's hard to be fast.


----------



## cwoods34

Successful night of Friday racing....... UFC 138 starting in 20 minutes..... And racing tomorrow, too.

Good weekend!


----------



## cwoods34

rockin_bob13 said:


> Hey, in either format, oval or onroad, it's easy to start up, it's hard to be fast.


Hard to be fast in oval? I didn't know you COULD be fast racing oval!!!


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Oval*

Code, there are no chicanes, 180's, switchbacks, carousels, 5' lanes in oval.

Want to know how fast YOU can make a car go on a closed course?

Try to pass at that speed. You got some big, brass, shiny ones?

No one can tell you better if you try it. (Ancient Chinese Saying)


----------



## PDK RACING

Oval seems to me it would be harder. If you make a mistake you are a lap down. Passing on oval is done at a high rate of speed because you are always in the gas. I watched on a saturday and man they are flying around the track. You dont have to be inch perfect but one mishap and you are miles behind. It does look like fun.


----------



## rockin_bob13

IMO, it's not harder,,,,, it's very hard to be the fastest.


----------



## cwoods34

EASY fellas, just throwin' some playful jabs


----------



## BadSign

Oval Cars are Rolling dynos. Any little thing wrong on your car shows up, so set-up is important to the nth degree. If you haven't been doing it for long, it always looks like you're getting out-powered.

And it does take some nerves to run that close...


----------



## PDK RACING

I want to try it but if i do i want to run the trucks because they look really cool. Are the trucks rubber or foam, are they pan chassis? I want my truck to be kyle bush.


----------



## Fasthound

I think I have been racing long enough I can actually throw in my $0.02. I have spent decades racing both. From the aspect of driving ability, on-road is definitely harder than oval, both in and out of traffic. A good oval racer must be smooth and very consistent in hitting their marks lap after lap. Traffic is not as difficult because your competitors speeds are consistently close to your own. Although, this is what makes it challenging. The smallest differences in setup, driving line, and equipment can cause you to lose fractions to another car. Oval racing is about tenths and hundredths. When it takes a nearly perfect run to win, you must be right on when hitting your marks and your setup. Also, since money buys speed one can more easily buy success when running oval. However, when it comes to on-road, throttle control and line choice are more critical. They can even make up for a slightly missed setup or lower power. Driving errors are more likely in on-road simply because you are making more driving inputs per lap. Also, because of the increase in acceleration and deceleration points, the challenge of managing traffic in on-road is greater. 

I am opening the door for lots of criticism here, but these are my observations from experience. Is one more challenging from an overall standpoint? No, it is just their challenges are in different areas. For oval it is setup, for on-road it is driving. However, success in either takes talent in both.


----------



## BadSign

No criticism necessary- You didn't just hit the nail on the head, you drove it home with one swing.


----------



## Fasthound

Also, thanks to those in 17.5 TC Friday night for helping me with my first venture into the class. It was great fun and you even allowed me to feel the glimmer of a podium finish before you reeled me in and relegated me to the position I deserved. Way to dangle the carrot to ensure I return. As if there was anything that would keep me away!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

regets ama said:


> Scott, i'd like to see that body in person for usgt,,,,,,,i like it.


I'll bring it today...even though its just a scale shelf model currently. 

Bob has just gotten some new bodies in up at HT. This was one of them. It sure fits the TC5 well. 

Here's the rear view:


----------



## Fasthound

Just that body alone makes it worth running USGT!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My wife just went to pick up our oldest daughter from a sleepover. She woke everyone up at the other people's house because we didn't realize Daylight Saving Time started last night.:lol: She was an hour early!

So, I guess I now have a little more time to get ready before I go to RCAR!


----------



## RHammer

That extra hour should have fallen right now so i could get another hour of setup time at the track. I'll be that way by about 12:30


----------



## Railroader

Highly jealous of you guys having fun today. Someone please give us unfortunates a run down of the races today please.

I should have my FF03 (and a couple other hop-ups) arrive in the mail tomorrow along with the Honda body I posted back in this thread. We'll see if it can hang with the USGT cars and I might promote the Exotech/TA05v.2 to 17.5 duty for the Hurricane.

Anyone desire a Tamiya sticker for their car? Good for a faster .2s/lap at least.

Kevin, thanks for posting the results in the other thread. I'm thinking a nice maple frame for the living room wall.


----------



## davidl

Man, this is amazing. Almost two pages of comments about oval racing on an onroad racing thread and no one has used the term "HillRod." Looks like mutual respect from and for both sides.:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

I think my car's ready for Saturday.........


----------



## PDK RACING

Once i saw the trucks i got to thinking about it real hard. A guy who used to worked with me ran trucks and they look just like the real thing. Thats what sparked my interest.


----------



## surfer kev

FOR SALE......thought I would post this here first

I have 3 checkpoint 1030 chargers I would like to sell 50.00 each
let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## nutz4rc

Hey Kevin,

I am building a car for Sportsman TC but it doesn't look (according to results) that there are many or any running. Should I just switch it to 17.5 TC? I did see some in the Friday results, but Grandson will have basketball games on Fridays, so that leaves that day off my RC schedule.


----------



## redrider1940

What voltage booster are people using for 1/12 cars?


----------



## nutz4rc

I have seen comments by many that the Novak does not work well. TQ was one that seems to have good reputation. Also several had said receiver packs work very well. Just what I have heard.


----------



## AquaRacer

Cwoods34 you have a PM


----------



## Railroader

nutz4rc said:


> I have seen comments by many that the Novak does not work well. TQ was one that seems to have good reputation. Also several had said receiver packs work very well. Just what I have heard.


I'll second that.

I have seen guys rip out a Novak booster and throw it away on a racing night.

My experience with a TQ booster was flawless. 

With a booster pack the only problem I ever had was when I forgot to charge it before a race. Otherwise, flawless if used properly.


----------



## cwoods34

AquaRacer said:


> Cwoods34 you have a PM


PM replied! But you sent me two. The one was just a quote.....?


----------



## AquaRacer

Cwoods24 PM's replied to, the 2nd one was an accident.


----------



## cwoods34

Back at ya!


----------



## AquaRacer

Back at you now!!!


----------



## cwoods34

Who's racing Saturday?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Who's racing Saturday?!?!?!?!?!?!?


Theres a race on saturday?!?!?!? :freak:


----------



## cwoods34

Dang it, you weren't supposed to find out!!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I have a ProtoForm LTC-R that I finished airbrushing today that I will bring with me on Friday/Saturday. Yep, its from Pennington's. Yep, its for sale. Faskolor paints. Rear wheel openings are uncut so that you can tweek them for your car.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Who's racing Saturday?!?!?!?!?!?!?


Me!!! Me!!! Me!!! Me!!! Me!!! Me!!! Me!!! Me!!!



Me!!!



Me!!!


Me!!!


Me!!!


Building a FF103 Pro right now.


Me!!!


Me!!! Me!!!


Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!Me!!!


Me!!!


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I have a ProtoForm LTC-R that I finished airbrushing today that I will bring with me on Friday/Saturday. Yep, its from Pennington's. Yep, its for sale. Faskolor paints. Rear wheel openings are uncut so that you can tweek them for your car.


I like it!


----------



## charlie2755

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I have a ProtoForm LTC-R that I finished airbrushing today that I will bring with me on Friday/Saturday. Yep, its from Pennington's. Yep, its for sale. Faskolor paints. Rear wheel openings are uncut so that you can tweek them for your car.


Is it a light weight? How much?


----------



## cwoods34

Tom,

Please quit using illegal stimulants.

Sincerely,

Concerned Hobbytalk Members


----------



## wlpjr2

Solaris order is here! No black rims for awhile according to the US supplier "Top Racing"


----------



## smokefan

I will be there sat.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Please quit using illegal stimulants.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Concerned Hobbytalk Members


I'm just a bit excited.

Like this kid.










FF03 assembly is going flawlessly. Hopefully I'll paint the body tomorrow.


----------



## Toysruskid

Ok, car finally built, and one more week before I can race. My plan is to be there next friday the 18th for some 12th scale. Can someone help me with the gearing/rollout/Tekin for 17.5? I have an Associated 12R5. Thanks and hope to see you all soon.


----------



## surfer kev

Hang on to a set of those tires for me bill. 

Tom REALLY was that neccasary. 

I am racing to by the way but WOW TOM


----------



## Fasthound

I hear Tamiya is starting to use meth as a release agent for their molds. Thanks Tom for solidifying that rumor.


----------



## Fasthound

Can you run FWD in any class with less of a minimum weight?


----------



## Railroader

Just USGT. A FWD in USGT gets to run 50g less.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

charlie2755 said:


> Is it a light weight? How much?


Its not the light weight one. Just the regular.

Trying to raise funds so I can get my TC5 electronics. 

Its on Flea Bay now: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140635298092?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 There are additional photos on there.

I would rather sell the LTC-R body locally of course so that I can continue to see it run. (when you spend that much time, you get attached to them! ) 

I'll drop the price by at least $10 when I bring it to the track on Friday. If you decide you want it now, just let me know (PM) and I'll pull down the auction.


----------



## starrx

looks like this sat is going 2b good..so far we got 7usgt cars coming from ohio..& 7 17.5 cars...(if nobody back out)..ill see y'all on friday


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

What pinion/spur combo should I start out with on the TC5 using a 21.5 motor in USGT? Anyone have some recommendations for me? Thanks in advance.

Scott


----------



## Railroader

An 88 spur and a 42 pinion will get you to to a 4.19 FDR.

I am running a 4.1 FDR and have lots of speed. My motor comes off around 125º-135º depending on the layout.

Here is a nice gear chart calculator. http://www.gearchart.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=chart.create You can enter those numbers (with a transmission of 2.0 for the TC5) and it will produce a chart with gear teeth numbers slightly larger and smaller. Turn down your speakers before you go to the site though... web sites with auto-loading music should be illegal (except music web sites of course.)


----------



## AquaRacer

Cwoods34 you have a PM!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Just the info I needed. Thanks T! 

It had a 86 spur in it, which I failed to mention. So, I picked up a 41 pinion at the hobby shop today. That gets me to a FDR of 4.29. Sound OK?

I agree on the website music. That causes BIG problems when you are looking at work on while on a "coffee break!"



Railroader said:


> An 88 spur and a 42 pinion will get you to to a 4.19 FDR.
> 
> I am running a 4.1 FDR and have lots of speed. My motor comes off around 125º-135º depending on the layout.
> 
> Here is a nice gear chart calculator. http://www.gearchart.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=chart.create You can enter those numbers (with a transmission of 2.0 for the TC5) and it will produce a chart with gear teeth numbers slightly larger and smaller. Turn down your speakers before you go to the site though... web sites with auto-loading music should be illegal (except music web sites of course.)


----------



## Railroader

4.3 should be perfect. Also, a little bit depends on your motor and any timing you are putting on your setup.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I've not done anything with timing on any of my motors. I guess I need some learnin' about that too eventually! Thanks for your help.


----------



## cwoods34

AquaRacer said:


> Cwoods34 you have a PM!!


Replied!


----------



## cwoods34

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I've not done anything with timing on any of my motors. I guess I need some learnin' about that too eventually! Thanks for your help.


99% of the time in stock classes run max timing, a fan, and gear for temps. Club racing I'm happy with 140-155..... At important events go up to 170 as needed.


----------



## cwoods34

And for tires....... If you run a 4.2 FDR with HPI tires, you'd run a 4.0 on Solaris because they are a tad smaller.


----------



## regets ama

*Speaking of set up,,,,,,,,*



Railroader said:


> 4.3 should be perfect. Also, a little bit depends on your motor and any timing you are putting on your setup.


thanks again to cwoods set up and jonesy's driving tutoring.

yes tom, that's an official endorsement on the back window just above the "other" decals.
(warning, side effects of black ops performance enhancing may provide delerious speed, unconscionable cornering, blistering of tires, stretching of belts and aluminum outdrive melting. self induced overdriving is not recommended)


----------



## Railroader

Supreme Captain of Team Special Ops is not happy. Defacing of Official Seal is a criminal offense punishable by a shoulder into the boards (but not while in the straights).


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

cwoods34 said:


> 99% of the time in stock classes run max timing, a fan, and gear for temps. Club racing I'm happy with 140-155..... At important events go up to 170 as needed.


Does max timing have a downside? Do the motors last as long? I mean, why have that adjustment at all? Why don't the mfrs just max 'em and ship 'em?

Maybe torque goes down?

(RegretsAMA, I was just getting propeller diameter and pitch figured out on four-strokes vs two-stroke engines... Now, with this car stuff, I've got a lot to learn all new stuff!)

BTW, what is our "local class TBD" this weekend? I missed that if its been stated.


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Does max timing have a downside? Do the motors last as long? I mean, why have that adjustment at all? Why don't the mfrs just max 'em and ship 'em?
> 
> Maybe torque goes down?
> 
> (RegretsAMA, I was just getting propeller diameter and pitch figured out on four-strokes vs two-stroke engines... Now, with this car stuff, I've got a lot to learn all new stuff!)
> 
> BTW, what is our "local class TBD" this weekend? I missed that if its been stated.


Max timing can cause a motor to heat up quicker. Also, some motors have a sweet spot for power and max timing might not be it. Some classes mandate zero timing advance.

Do NOT start meditating on various spur/pinion sizes that would equal the same FDR. That stuff is pretty deep.



Local class = WGT


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Max timing can cause a motor to heat up quicker. Also, some motors have a sweet spot for power and max timing might not be it. Some classes mandate zero timing advance.
> 
> Do NOT start meditating on various spur/pinion sizes that would equal the same FDR. That stuff is pretty deep.
> 
> 
> 
> Local class = WGT


more timing on the motor will give it less power on the bottom end (seem a little sluggish off the corners), but will give it more on the top end (straights)


----------



## Railroader

That's what I said, well not really, but I would have said it. Eventually. Maybe.


----------



## jammer

Had to post a little vid of me getting my wgt car ready for saturday....yeeeeeeehawwww!!!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jonesy112 said:


> more timing on the motor will give it less power on the bottom end (seem a little sluggish off the corners), but will give it more on the top end (straights)


So, just like putting a smaller diameter, higher pitch propeller...rpm's go up, torque goes down. I get it! Thanks!

Signed, 

Grasshopper


----------



## BadSign

Anybody looking for Novak motors? I've got a used ballistic with 10.5, 17.5, and 25.5 Stators for sale if anyone is looking.


----------



## Toysruskid

Toysruskid said:


> Ok, car finally built, and one more week before I can race. My plan is to be there next friday the 18th for some 12th scale. Can someone help me with the gearing/rollout/Tekin for 17.5? I have an Associated 12R5. Thanks and hope to see you all soon.


Anybody? :wave:


----------



## jbrracer

BadSign said:


> Anybody looking for Novak motors? I've got a used ballistic with 10.5, 17.5, and 25.5 Stators for sale if anyone is looking.


what are you looking to get and how much time is on them


----------



## BadSign

The 25.5 Has a season of VTA. the 17.5 only raced this season so far- maybe 5 nights? The 10.5 Stator has one race day in it. PM me a reasonable offer and I'l let you know.


----------



## BadSign

Hey Cody, PM for you..


----------



## Kevin Cole

Toysruskid said:


> Anybody? :wave:


A lot of variables come into play...tire diameter, the lay-out of the track, motor, etc.

Bring it out to the track and my buddy Chuck will help you out.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Anybody know if you can get Dean's connectors at Radio Shack? I hate to spend $5 in gas to the hobby shop for a $3 part.


----------



## PDK RACING

Toysruskid said:


> Anybody? :wave:


I used old tires Magenta in front pink in rear 1.61 with 49p 80s rollout was 3.10. Car was pretty fast I use tekin rs Motor had 25 deg speedo was 37 time 19 boost 35 turbo. Motor came off 135 deg. Layout was not too technical but busy. U race at tsrcar I ran that track about 5 years ago. You will love rcar. It is a good group of guys and anyone will help with setup in fact chuck p runs rcar. You should know him. I think he ran 1/10 at tsrcar. Hope this helps 

Brandon


----------



## cwoods34

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Anybody know if you can get Dean's connectors at Radio Shack? I hate to spend $5 in gas to the hobby shop for a $3 part.


Nope. You can get banana plugs and every other wiring accessory, though.


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> Hey Cody, PM for you..


Replied!


----------



## Toysruskid

PDK RACING said:


> I used old tires Magenta in front pink in rear 1.61 with 49p 80s rollout was 3.10. Car was pretty fast I use tekin rs Motor had 25 deg speedo was 37 time 19 boost 35 turbo. Motor came off 135 deg. Layout was not too technical but busy. U race at tsrcar I ran that track about 5 years ago. You will love rcar. It is a good group of guys and anyone will help with setup in fact chuck p runs rcar. You should know him. I think he ran 1/10 at tsrcar. Hope this helps
> 
> Brandon


Thanks Brandon, that does help. Exactly what I needed. Hope to see you out there.


----------



## Toysruskid

Kevin Cole said:


> A lot of variables come into play...tire diameter, the lay-out of the track, motor, etc.
> 
> Bring it out to the track and my buddy Chuck will help you out.


I know Chuck, I race with him during nitro season. I just wanted to get the car to a close setup before i got there.


----------



## nutz4rc

I have just about finished the Sportsman TC for RCar. Getting ready to put some gearing in it for testing. Does anyone have a suggested FDR or even gear ratio you are running and in what car and I can use calculator to set it up for my Cyclone? Just looking for a starting point with the silver can motor. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Lee Harpe

What time does the track open sat ?


----------



## PDK RACING

Race Dates and Locations The Track in Winthrop Harbor, IL……October 1st R/CAR Speedway Indianapolis, IN...November 12th Summit Raceway in Ft Wayne, IN…..January 21st R/CAR Speedway Indianapolis, IN...February 25th The Track in Winthrop Harbor, IL…….March 24th *Tracks will open at 8:00am first qualifier **at 11:00am unless specified* Classes Novice/Sportsman Sedan…..17.5 motor limit ROAR spec ESC USGT……21.5 motor limit ROAR spec ESC Expert Sedan….17.5 motor limit ROAR spec ESC USVTA Trans AM…..25.5 motor limit with USVTA spec ESC Mini Cooper…..Silver can motor Expert 12th Scale…..17.5 motor open ESC 1 cell lipo Host Track House class…..TBD by each track…1 local class of their choosing.
rules can be found on the RC Tech Thread or Hobby Talk thread or find us on Facebook!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign you have a PM.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

*CRC Gen XL*

If any of you are interested I have my !/12 for sale as a roller with alot of parts (You guys know how I like to stockpile parts) and many several sets of NEW CRC tires. The body only has 1 race day on it. I just don't see me being able to return to on-road anytime soon with my work schedule and I don't like to see stuff hang on the wall collecting dust. Haven't got any pictures up yet but you all know how well I took care of my car and it has alot of the CRC option parts on it already. I am looking to get $230 out of everything and the roller shipped or I will deliver it or meet you at the track or someplace close to the southern part of Indy.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

Any solaris mediums available at the track?


----------



## Denney

BenPuterbaugh said:


> Any solaris mediums available at the track?


Hopefully...I understand they were shipped to me by mistake...I'll have them in priority mail this afternoon, unless I can get them to someone going to the race from here...

Denney


----------



## RustyS

BenPuterbaugh said:


> Any solaris mediums available at the track?


 Bill posted on Monday that his Solaris order was in. I do not know the compounds he got. Maybe he will post later.


----------



## Railroader

nutz4rc said:


> I have just about finished the Sportsman TC for RCar. Getting ready to put some gearing in it for testing. Does anyone have a suggested FDR or even gear ratio you are running and in what car and I can use calculator to set it up for my Cyclone? Just looking for a starting point with the silver can motor. Thanks for any help.


A good FDR for the silver can is around 5.0.

http://www.gearchart.com (make sure you turn down your computer's volume, site loads loud music) has a good gearing ratio generator that allows you to print off sheets. They have the cyclone on their drop down menu, the internal ratio is 2.4375 for that chassis. spur divided by pinion times internal ratio. (s/p)x2.4375=FDR

An 88 spur with a 42 pinion will get you to 5.11FDR and that would be a good start (88s/43p will put you at 4.99FDR) The silver can runs good around 170º-190ºF.


----------



## Railroader

[Tamiya news - For those of you who care]

The Tamiya TCS site is under construction - http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/index.html - New 2012 TCS rules to be posted soon.


----------



## Railroader

Here's a cool layout we could run some day:










Just sayin'.


----------



## jonesy112

BenPuterbaugh said:


> Any solaris mediums available at the track?


Im pretty sure he got a couple sets of Solaris Mediums in earlier this week. They are all on the white wheels, the black are I believe on national back order


----------



## Kevin Cole

R/CAR Indy's Big Rug Schedule this Week

*Wednesday...On-Road Racing-Open at 4pm-Race at 7pm

Thursday...On-Road Practice/Pit Set-up- 4pm-8pm

Friday...Hurricane MidWest All-Star On -Road Practice- 4pm-10pm

Saturday...Hurricane MidWest All-Star On -Road Round II
Doors Open at 7:30am, Practice 8am, Racing begins at 11am

Closed Sunday & Monday.*


----------



## nutz4rc

Railroader

Thanks for the info on Sportsman. I have that gearing site on my favorite bar so it is easy to make changes and test combinations.


----------



## Railroader

nutz4rc said:


> Railroader
> 
> Thanks for the info on Sportsman. I have that gearing site on my favorite bar so it is easy to make changes and test combinations.


Anytime. 

The SportsmanTC class is a blast! A lot of guys having a ton of fun.


----------



## cwoods34

Saturday will be brutal.....


----------



## smokefan

My car is ready for some usgt action. Kyle needs to finish his 17.5 car. Looking forward to some Big Rug action.


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> My car is ready for some usgt action. Kyle needs to finish his 17.5 car. Looking forward to some Big Rug action.


I did some more tweaking. Added aluminum bulkheads (looks exactly like a 416 now) and moved the battery closer to the middle.

I think I am more looking forward to racing this Saturday more than I did as a kid looking forward to Cedar Point.


----------



## smokefan

Win or lose it will be fun


----------



## Railroader

New bulkheads:












And why I love the IFS chassis-style: (obligatory Apple logo used as bait)


----------



## Fasthound

Any news on Kevin?


----------



## mQuillin

Keep Kevin in your prayers. He took a fall at the track and what looked like an elbow popped out of joint, turned into a broken arm from his elbow down. He is going to Methodist right now to have surgery on it. As far as the schedule for tomorrow and this weekend, everything is still on schedule. Tomorrow, Thursday, doors will open at 4. We will keep everyone posted on here. Thanks


----------



## smokefan

Will keep him in our thoughts


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Hello. I am just getting started in the on road carpet fun. I am looking for advice on a which class and what chassis to start with in that class for a new guy. I currently have a box stock mini cooper to run but would like to get into another class as well. Any help would be appreciated. If anyone wants to pm me to keep the questions out of this thread that would be fine. I see the track is closed this Sunday but I plan to come out on the 20th. Thanks in advance.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

mQuillin said:


> Keep Kevin in your prayers. He took a fall at the track and what looked like an elbow popped out of joint, turned into a broken arm from his elbow down.


Ouch!!! Man that's tough on anyone to deal with. You bet we wil pray for him. It will be difficult for him to do all the hard work he does at the track, not to mention Dad stuff at home. We will all have to pitch in and help out. Great thing about RCAR racers is you know he'll get our help. Matt, let us know what we can do to help, especially this weekend.

Clairification: Many racers already help out...a LOT at RCAR normally. Building tracks, etc. What I meant was those of us who don't help out as much need to offer if our circumstances allow, like me. I know I often get there just in time to get my stuff ready to race and then leave on the double because I'm late getting home.


----------



## cwoods34

CheckMyBrain said:


> Hello. I am just getting started in the on road carpet fun. I am looking for advice on a which class and what chassis to start with in that class for a new guy. I currently have a box stock mini cooper to run but would like to get into another class as well. Any help would be appreciated. If anyone wants to pm me to keep the questions out of this thread that would be fine. I see the track is closed this Sunday but I plan to come out on the 20th. Thanks in advance.


Sportsman TC 

TC chassis, silvercan motor, any body, any rubber tire.


----------



## nutz4rc

Sorry to hear Kevin has another challenge to deal with. Seems lately it has been very difficult for him and his family. Prayers on the way and will continue for all of them.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

RustyS said:


> Bill posted on Monday that his Solaris order was in. I do not know the compounds he got. Maybe he will post later.


Hopefully he did and can put a set of mediums aside for me.


----------



## PDK RACING

Im not racing but if you need any help this weekend do not hesitate to call me 317-809-3764
Brandon


----------



## Railroader

CheckMyBrain said:


> Hello. I am just getting started in the on road carpet fun. I am looking for advice on a which class and what chassis to start with in that class for a new guy. I currently have a box stock mini cooper to run but would like to get into another class as well. Any help would be appreciated. If anyone wants to pm me to keep the questions out of this thread that would be fine. I see the track is closed this Sunday but I plan to come out on the 20th. Thanks in advance.


[This is the kind of info that is perfect for the thread]

As Cody said earlier, the SportsmanTC is a good class to start with, and probably the cheapest. 

The SportsmanTC rules are basically: (from the first post in this thread)
Any 2wd/4wd Sedan/TC chassis
Body:True Sports Car bodies ran in GT & GT2 
(Body should look like a real race car, also numbers are preferred)
Motor:Tamiya Silver Can or any 25.5 brushless motor
Tires:Any rubber sedan tire is allowed
Speed Control:Any brushed ESC’s are allowed with the Tamiya motor
The 25.5 must use a ESC from the ROAR spec list of ESC's in spec mode​and (not listed) *ROAR approved LiPo battery*

You can get a good 4WD touring car chassis used for around $100 or new for around $200. I think the Team Associated TC5 chassis kit can be picked up for $200 from most hobby shops, including HobbyTown on the northside of Indy near the Castleton mall. Other good kits to get are the X-Ray, Schumacher, or Tamiya kits.

Probably the best bang-for-the-buck-tires are the sweeps that Bill Pennington has in the shop.

If you go with the silver can, shoot for a FDR of around 5.0 and around 4.3 for a brushless system.

Come on out this Saturday and watch the big Hurricane Race. We'll be going all day from 9am to late in the evening. A good chance to watch some great on-road racing and talk to some of the racers about what to run. Also, a lot of guys will have stuff for sale and I wouldn't be surprised if someone would have a nearly ready to run SportsmanTC for sale for a good price.


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Would the FF03 be a good Tamiya kit to start with?


----------



## Railroader

CheckMyBrain said:


> Would the FF03 be a good Tamiya kit to start with?


Not really, the only class you can race locally with the FF03 is the USGT class. 

That said, I just bought one and am going to try it out.  I'll have it at the track on Saturday.

A good cheap Tamiya kit is a new TA05v.2R or a used 416. With the TA05v.2, make sure you get the "R" kit. I have the TA05v.2 kit with the Exotech chassis and I love it.

The problem with Tamiya TC kits is that no one stocks parts locally. Bill Pennington can get the parts in less than a week though.

For support at R/Car, the best kit is the Associated TC5 or TC6. Lots of parts at all the local hobby shops and guys at the track will have spare parts to sell you in an emergency.


----------



## thehobbyshop

Hey Kevin, I'll be glad to pitch in this Saturday and do some announcing and computer work for you if you want a rest or just need some help. Anything you need, the Dayton crew will be glad to pitch in and help you out.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

New paint for this weekend

HPI Honda S2000 (200mm)

Special Thanks to:
JamAir Paint (http://www.jamairpaint.blogspot.com/)
RockStar Paint (http://www.rockstarpaint.com/)
Thanks for the awesome paint masks. Everything on this body has been painted (no exterior decals).

Paint: (rattle cans)
Pactra RC250 - Outlaw Black
Pactra RC251 - Sprint White
Pactra RC254 - Racing Red
Pactra RC262 - Indy Silver (used to back between colors)
Pactra RC263 - Metaliic Red (backed with Racing Red)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is another body ready for this weekend

HPI Corvette C6 (200mm)

Special Thanks to:
Carl Seils - Custom Racing Stickers ([email protected])
& http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-items-sale-trade/279695-usvta-trans-am-decals.html 
for the awesome interior decals. 

The numbers, rear quarter panel logos, hood logo, door checkerboard are all interior decals.

Paint: (rattle cans)
Pactra RC250 - Outlaw Black
Pactra RC251 - Sprint White
Pactra RC254 - Racing Red (backed with Outlaw Black to create darker shade)
Pactra RC262 - Indy Silver (used to back the white)


----------



## wlpjr2

BenPuterbaugh said:


> Hopefully he did and can put a set of mediums aside for me.


I'll set you some med's back, you coming out tomorrow?


----------



## Railroader

Those bodies look great Brian! I got my Honda Civic painted up and am working on a Zonda tonight.


----------



## cwoods34

The "Champion's Lane" (Junior's usual seat) needs to be reserved for 9 guys from Dayton. I'll be there at 4 tomorrow to drop stuff off and will tape off their seats, so leave that area free!

Jonesy, Steg, and Vanderveen --- springs are in!!!


----------



## CheckMyBrain

Railroader said:


> Not really, the only class you can race locally with the FF03 is the USGT class.
> 
> That said, I just bought one and am going to try it out.  I'll have it at the track on Saturday.
> 
> A good cheap Tamiya kit is a new TA05v.2R or a used 416. With the TA05v.2, make sure you get the "R" kit. I have the TA05v.2 kit with the Exotech chassis and I love it.
> 
> The problem with Tamiya TC kits is that no one stocks parts locally. Bill Pennington can get the parts in less than a week though.
> 
> For support at R/Car, the best kit is the Associated TC5 or TC6. Lots of parts at all the local hobby shops and guys at the track will have spare parts to sell you in an emergency.


Ok. I am not against getting an Associated. I have been pretty impressed with the durability of my 2 tamiya kits so I thought I would try another one. Thanks again.


----------



## Railroader

CheckMyBrain said:


> Ok. I am not against getting an Associated. I have been pretty impressed with the durability of my 2 tamiya kits so I thought I would try another one. Thanks again.


If you get a Tamiya I can help you out a lot. I am there almost every Friday. I'll be racing two Tamiya kits this Saturday. They are VERY durable and can take a lot of abuse (trust me  )


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> Jonesy, Steg, and Vanderveen --- springs are in!!!


I'll have the $ next Friday- Thanks Cody.


----------



## fselzer

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to give you an update on Kevin's condition. He underwent several hours of surgery to reconstruct his arm yesterday. He is still in the hospital and probably will be until sometime later this weekend. The doctors said that it was one of the worst arm breaks (shattered) they had seen.

Please pray for the Cole family. They have been thru so much lately, and they have put blood, sweat and tears into R/CAR - literally. He and his family love what R/CAR stands for and what it has become. He appreciates everyone's continued support and wants this weekend to be the best ever.
So, when Kevin returns make sure that you greet him with a smile and a pat on the back. I know that he would really appreciate that.

Thanks guys,:thumbsup:

Floyd


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here is another body ready for this weekend


Those are both awesome Brian! Nice work dude!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

fselzer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to give you an update on Kevin's condition. He underwent several hours of surgery to reconstruct his arm yesterday. He is still in the hospital and probably will be until sometime later this weekend. The doctors said that it was one of the worst arm breaks (shattered) they had seen.
> 
> Please pray for the Cole family.


Sounds like some rehab in the future too for him. Which arm was it? The dominent? Man, I hope not. I've had my dominent hand injured where I couldn't use it for a while and it was a major problem just learning how to brush my teeth with the other one! The problems just grow from there. 

Kevin, when you read this, you know we are all thinking about you and your family. Let us know how we can help.


----------



## JonnySocko

Speedy recovery Kevin!!


----------



## ercwhtsd

Get Well Kevin. RJ and I will be there tonight, early evening, and as always, I would be more than willing to help out with the RD duties if needed.


----------



## Railroader

fselzer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to give you an update on Kevin's condition. He underwent several hours of surgery to reconstruct his arm yesterday. He is still in the hospital and probably will be until sometime later this weekend. The doctors said that it was one of the worst arm breaks (shattered) they had seen.
> 
> Please pray for the Cole family. They have been thru so much lately, and they have put blood, sweat and tears into R/CAR - literally. He and his family love what R/CAR stands for and what it has become. He appreciates everyone's continued support and wants this weekend to be the best ever.
> So, when Kevin returns make sure that you greet him with a smile and a pat on the back. I know that he would really appreciate that.
> 
> Thanks guys,:thumbsup:
> 
> Floyd


I truly appreciate what you and Kevin have created with R/Car. I have truly been blessed beyond words with the enjoyment I have racing there and the friendships I have made.

My family continues to pray for Kevin and family. Get well soon brother.


----------



## Railroader

Gear diffs are cool. Just installed one in my USGT car.

Game on in less than 24 hours!!!!


----------



## smokefan

Cars are ready I think see everyone in the morning


----------



## BadSign

Good luck this weekend to all the locals. I may come by to watch a little tomorrow.

And get some rest Kevin. I'll be praying for ya.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Good luck this weekend to all the locals. I may come by to watch a little tomorrow.
> 
> And get some rest Kevin. I'll be praying for ya.


Find me, I have some F103 parts to give ya.


----------



## nutz4rc

Good luck to all those who race this Hurricane race. I am going to try and make it by. I have my car finished and will try to make it next week for some test, tune, bump, and grind.

Take it easy Kevin and get that arm healed up. It sounds like others are going to help you out.


----------



## Railroader

What a great day. The racing was intense but respectful. I learned a tremendous amount and met some really great guys.

I'd like to once again thank Eric Whiteside. You ran a VERY structured and well managed program. You have a lot of our gratitude for helping Kevin you the way you did. We couldn't have done it without you. I REALLY hope to see you all back again in February for the next R/Car Hurricane race.


----------



## surfer kev

great day at the track. I DEFINATELy learned alot. My car was fast enough to run with the leaders in USGT (thanks jamie and Jonsie proved car was there to me) Driver is getting better and better. Long way to go. 

it's amazing to watch these cars go. There was some really GREAT racing and VERY fast cars and drivers there. Had to leave early to get the kids missed my main and watch the finals. Will someone post results so we can see how the finals ended.

Thanks to everyone who helped keep the big show rolling. It's been rough for the Cole family this week......

Wish you a quick and healthy recovery Kevin.


----------



## Railroader

I brought my camera, but I didn't take very many pictures (sorry).

Here's the gallery, feel free to download and use as you see fit:

http://photos.mybuddypete.com/gallery/20052928_hdrqPK#1580959240_WxNsdXf


----------



## mQuillin

Great day of racing! Thanks again for all the help around the track from everybody. Special thanks to Eric Whiteside! Without him this race wouldn't have been what it was. Also thanks to Randy from The Hobby Shop over in Ohio for filling in when Eric was racing. Loved watching all the amazing drivers when I could get a chance. That Blake kid...what a wheel. Thanks again everybody! Can't wait to get Kevin back. You guys know he does a lot and is MUCHO appreciated!


----------



## davidl

Matt, you have a PM from me.


----------



## mQuillin

davidl said:


> Matt, you have a PM from me.


pm responded to.


----------



## mQuillin

Railroader said:


> I brought my camera, but I didn't take very many pictures (sorry).
> 
> Here's the gallery, feel free to download and use as you see fit:
> 
> http://photos.mybuddypete.com/gallery/20052928_hdrqPK#1580959240_WxNsdXf


Could've sworn you took one of the cafe...


----------



## smokefan

We had a great time! Thanks to Matt,Randy and Eric and everyone else that made the show move along there was some great racing in all the classes.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

mQuillin said:


> Could've sworn you took one of the cafe...


I've got some too, including the cafe. I'll get them posted ASAP. 

I had a wonderful time too. Ditto on Eric filling in. He stepped up for sure. Everybody put him on your "Can-do Dude" list!


----------



## JCarr20142

Had great time racing with you guys yesterday and look forward to coming out again. Lots of good guys and great racing and great facility. I want to wish Kevin a speedy recovery and hope he is out again soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

Blake...... My new arch-nemesis...... He moved 1 point ahead of me in the standings. We'll see how Ft. Wayne turns out 

Thanks Eric, Randy (I'm still disappointed), and Matt for keeping a smooth program!

Thanks to Jonesy for showing us what may have been the biggest CHOKE in RC history.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Blake...... My new arch-nemesis...... He moved 1 point ahead of me in the standings. We'll see how Ft. Wayne turns out
> 
> Thanks Eric, Randy (I'm still disappointed), and Matt for keeping a smooth program!
> 
> Thanks to Jonesy for showing us what may have been the biggest CHOKE in RC history.


It's like shooting an open netter in hockey. Give me 9 inches I can thread the car through there. Give me 7 feet and I panic and tag a board.


----------



## smokefan

Got another new body to paint for usgt now how to figure out how to make a Honda look like a Subaru lol


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Well, after seeing the _Brian/A.J. USGT Lighting Factory_ and the incredible body they had on the track yesterday, I had to be a copy cat. I had a light set in a rock crawler body that I made a couple of years ago. I did surgery today and transplanted that RAM headlight set into my new 350Z body. Looks great! Can't wait to get it on the track!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's the photos I took yesterday of the track, including the cafe. Looks like Jerry and Kyle were taking advantage of great food on site during the event.

The next photo is of Eric doing the announcer thing. The rest are of all of us enjoying a great Saturday.

I'm still smiling today. Work tomorrow is going to seem pretty boring compared to the fun we had this weekend!

Scott


----------



## smokefan

Lol cant beat a R/Car pizza


----------



## trerc

What the hell is that on Kyles face, looks like he had some of the hair on his head moved to his chin :tongue:


----------



## martini13

Any word if the track will be open this comen friday and sunday? I was basicly runnin 2 new cars saturday, one for sure and the other one got changed over at the last minute with a body i had never ran before. Cant wait to get back on the rug. Had a great time Saturday.Hope your feelin better Kevin.. We missed you buddy. It was kinda odd with out you. Erik and Randy did a great job.. I tip my hat to you guys and everyone that helped out


----------



## mQuillin

As far as I know this week will be as normal. Keep checking on here for the latest news.


----------



## martini13

mQuillin said:


> As far as I know this week will be as normal. Keep checking on here for the latest news.


Cool.. any word on the new TC6?


----------



## mQuillin

He's sending it tuesday


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> Hope your feelin better Kevin.. We missed you buddy.* It was kinda odd with out you*.


This can't be repeated enough.

Kevin, we're praying for healing for you, and if there's any way we can take some of the work load off your back let us know. We all love racing at R/Car and you are a major part of that.


----------



## starrx

for the grandslam race..dont the track get 2pick a class??..if so what class would it be?..usgt??


----------



## Miller Time

starrx said:


> for the grandslam race..dont the track get 2pick a class??..if so what class would it be?..usgt??


Track choice class has been dropped for this season


----------



## starrx

Miller Time said:


> Track choice class has been dropped for this season


Thanks!...dats too bad...guess ill run vta


----------



## Railroader

[EDIT: Removed comment, it didn't apply to R/Car, I I'll post it in the correct thread.]


----------



## fselzer

Hi ya'll,

Kevin is at home resting now. He is in a ton of pain, but the pain killers do help:thumbsup: They installed two plates and I forget how many pins and screws. He wants to thank everyone for their kind words and prayers. Such a huge outpouring of support from everyone!! He really appreciates all of that. He will be back at the track tomorrow. However, he will need help in setting up the track layouts (obviously). Any help would be greatly appreciated. He appreciated everyones who helped out over the weekend too!

Take care everyone,

Floyd


----------



## TrickyOne

Thanks to everyone who helped run this race with Kevin being out it was great to see everything and everyone come together and we were able to get the race in. It was good to see lots of new faces and plenty of old ones.....big thanks to Eric Whiteside for giving up his race weeken so we could all race....thank you.

See you guys at the next round in Ft Wayne...then again back at the big rug for round 4!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

A few more photos from cell phone. So, quality is so-so.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I think I know what Tom's next body might be - the Tamiya Ferrari 599 XX - which you can buy with a TA-06. Here is a link to the kit (http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=58506)


----------



## Railroader

It would be, but that body is currently only available with the full TA06 kit. Do want though.


----------



## BadSign

Is the Black Friday trophy race still on? I already informed the wife and was planning to skip this Friday night for it.


----------



## wlpjr2

BadSign said:


> Is the Black Friday trophy race still on? I already informed the wife and was planning to skip this Friday night for it.


Yes Sir!


----------



## starrx

is there any info on the black friday race?...(like an flier??):thumbsup:


----------



## wlpjr2

starrx said:


> is there any info on the black friday race?...(like an flier??):thumbsup:


It is a trophy race, doors open at 10am and racing starts at 1pm.


----------



## Railroader

wlpjr2 said:


> It is a trophy race, doors open at 10am and racing starts at 1pm.


Racing *and* trophies??!!?? Like heaven.

Do you (or anyone else) have any details to share? Racing fees, number of heats, what classes will run?

Or is it like a regular Friday night race event moved to earlier hours with trophies?

I WANT INFO!!!! :wave:

Thanks!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Racing *and* trophies??!!?? Like heaven.
> 
> Do you (or anyone else) have any details to share? Racing fees, number of heats, what classes will run?
> 
> Or is it like a regular Friday night race event moved to earlier hours with trophies?
> 
> I WANT INFO!!!! :wave:
> 
> Thanks!


I would venture to say it will be the normal classes, 3 heats and a main. Racing fees may be 5$ extra. 

This is all speculation, but its what I remember being the case last year


----------



## smokefan

I believe we will be there for the black Fri race.


----------



## Railroader

So, Sunday racing schedule on a Friday.

With trophies.

I like.

Count me in.


----------



## rcracer1971

Railroader said:


> So, Sunday racing schedule on a Friday.
> 
> With trophies.
> 
> I like.
> 
> Count me in.


 count me in to Johnson, as long as your offer still stands with an extra car available. I will let you win I promise. Lol! Ritt!


----------



## jonesy112

Here are the results from the Hurricane race last saturday

Sportsman TC A-Main
1. Matt Young
2. Nic Young
3. Cooper King
4. Scott Black
5. Charlie Wyckoff
6. Jeff Barney
7. Chris Wheeler
8. Bobby Hawkins
9. Cheryl Meurer

USGT C-Main
1. Cody Armes
2. AJ Heck
3. John Stegar
4. Jim Wu
5. Jerry Barton
6. Scott Black
7. Kevin Harris

USGT B-Main
1. Cody Woods
2. Brian Smith
3. John Carr
4. RJ Whiteside
5. Richard Devroeg
6. Steve Martin
7. Von Perry
8. Tom Johnson

USGT A-Main
1. Bill Sydor
2. Ben Puterbaugh
3. Greg Cobb
4. Chuck Pfahler
5. Kyle Haworth
6. Michael Jones
7. Kevin Kane
8. Charlie Arterburn

World GT A-Main
1. Junior Norton
2. Jamie Ferrell
3. Rusty Siegman
4. Brian Brozek

Mini Cooper A-Main
1. Dave Kuhart
2. Tom Johnson
3. Michael Merchut
4. Chris Wheeler

17.5 1/12th scale A-Main
1. Lee Harpe
2. Brad Mergy
3. Mark Sweeney
4. Marty Miller
5. Jamie Ferrell

VTA B-Main
1. John Steger
2. Scott Black
3. Julie Thomas
4. Eric Whiteside

VTA A-Main
1. Brian Smith
2. Richard Devroeg
3. Greg Cobb
4. AJ Heck
5. Cody Armes
6. Ben Puterbaugh
7. Michael Larson
8. Dave Kuhart

17.5 Touring Car D-Main
1. John Carr
2. Cody Armes
3. Jim Wu
4. Kyle Barton
5. Brian Brozek

17.5 Touring Car C-Main
1. Chuck Pfahler
2. RJ Whiteside
3. Justin Roberts
4. Derek Roberts
5. Charlie Arterburn
6. Michael Larson
7. Critter Weyer

17.5 Touring Car B-Main
1. Brian Busse
2. Kyle Haworth
3. Kevin Kane
4. Steve Martin
5. Rob King
6. Von Perry
7. Rich Murphy
8. Fred Kellner

17.5 Touring Car A-Main
1. Brad Johnson
2. Randy Kastl
3. Blake Keulen
4. Michael Jones
5. Cody Woods
6. Willie Thomas
7. Junior Norton
8. Bill Sydor


----------



## Railroader

rcracer1971 said:


> count me in to Johnson, as long as your offer still stands with an extra car available. I will let you win I promise. Lol! Ritt!


Sorry Sir, I sold both my rent-a-rides last week!


----------



## surfer kev

!!!!!!!friday!!!!!!!!


----------



## cwoods34

*"..... and you can count, ON ME waiting for you....."*









*..... at the COLD TURKEY CLASSIC!!!*


----------



## BadSign

Anyone out there want a mini-cooper? I have a nice M05 roller I need to get rid of with new tires and a decent body. I'm looking for a cheap TC I can setup for Sportsman/ USGT for the kids and myself.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If anyone is interested in installing inexpensive lights in their r/c car, here are a few options:

Axial AX24257 $30
http://www.axialracing.com/details.php?Id=4218
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0095P?FVSEARCH=ax24257

RC-Lights.com #5004: Head & Tail Lights $37
http://www.rc-lights.com/products/RCL5004.html
http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=RCL5004

Tamiya TLU01 $49
http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=53909
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMGB0&P=7


----------



## starrx

jonesy112 said:


> Here are the results from the Hurricane race last saturday
> 
> Sportsman TC A-Main
> 1. Matt Young
> 2. Nic Young
> 3. Cooper King
> 4. Scott Black
> 5. Charlie Wyckoff
> 6. Jeff Barney
> 7. Chris Wheeler
> 8. Bobby Hawkins
> 9. Cheryl Meurer
> 
> USGT C-Main
> 1. Cody Armes
> 2. AJ Heck
> 3. John Stegar
> 4. Jim Wu
> 5. Jerry Barton
> 6. Scott Black
> 7. Kevin Harris
> 
> USGT B-Main
> 1. Cody Woods
> 2. Brian Smith
> 3. John Carr
> 4. RJ Whiteside
> 5. Richard Devroeg
> 6. Steve Martin
> 7. Von Perry
> 8. Tom Johnson
> 
> USGT A-Main
> 1. Bill Sydor
> 2. Ben Puterbaugh
> 3. Greg Cobb
> 4. Chuck Pfahler
> 5. Kyle Haworth
> 6. Michael Jones
> 7. Kevin Kane
> 8. Charlie Arterburn
> 
> World GT A-Main
> 1. Junior Norton
> 2. Jamie Ferrell
> 3. Rusty Siegman
> 4. Brian Brozek
> 
> Mini Cooper A-Main
> 1. Dave Kuhart
> 2. Tom Johnson
> 3. Michael Merchut
> 4. Chris Wheeler
> 
> 17.5 1/12th scale A-Main
> 1. Lee Harpe
> 2. Brad Mergy
> 3. Mark Sweeney
> 4. Marty Miller
> 5. Jamie Ferrell
> 
> VTA B-Main
> 1. John Steger
> 2. Scott Black
> 3. Julie Thomas
> 4. Eric Whiteside
> 
> VTA A-Main
> 1. Brian Smith
> 2. Richard Devroeg
> 3. Greg Cobb
> 4. AJ Heck
> 5. Cody Armes
> 6. Ben Puterbaugh
> 7. Michael Larson
> 8. Dave Kuhart
> 
> 17.5 Touring Car D-Main
> 1. John Carr
> 2. Cody Armes
> 3. Jim Wu
> 4. Kyle Barton
> 5. Brian Brozek
> 
> 17.5 Touring Car C-Main
> 1. Chuck Pfahler
> 2. RJ Whiteside
> 3. Justin Roberts
> 4. Derek Roberts
> 5. Charlie Arterburn
> 6. Michael Larson
> 7. Critter Weyer
> 
> 17.5 Touring Car B-Main
> 1. Brian Busse
> 2. Kyle Haworth
> 3. Kevin Kane
> 4. Steve Martin
> 5. Rob King
> 6. Von Perry
> 7. Rich Murphy
> 8. Fred Kellner
> 
> 17.5 Touring Car A-Main
> 1. Brad Johnson
> 2. Randy Kastl
> 3. Blake Keulen
> 4. Michael Jones
> 5. Cody Woods
> 6. Willie Thomas
> 7. Junior Norton
> 8. Bill Sydor


is there another one with the lap times:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> If anyone is interested in installing inexpensive lights in their r/c car, here are a few options:
> 
> Axial AX24257 $30
> http://www.axialracing.com/details.php?Id=4218
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0095P?FVSEARCH=ax24257
> 
> RC-Lights.com #5004: Head & Tail Lights $37
> http://www.rc-lights.com/products/RCL5004.html
> http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=RCL5004
> 
> Tamiya TLU01 $49
> http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=53909
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMGB0&P=7


The one I was using was the Losi Head/Tail Light Set Drift-R LOSB8056 for about $25 on eBay.


----------



## martini13

BadSign said:


> Anyone out there want a mini-cooper? I have a nice M05 roller I need to get rid of with new tires and a decent body. I'm looking for a cheap TC I can setup for Sportsman/ USGT for the kids and myself.


Hey Brian this is Steve Martin I have a TC5 im lookn to get rid of. I was wantn to sale it with Tekin RS, new 21.5 SS,transponder,s9452 futaba servo, extra chassie and upper deck,,complet diffs new diffs not built,and much more parts.I want to sale it all together another words just drop in your reciver its good to go. I even got tires and bodies. Ive went all x-ray.What all do you need? Ill have it at the track friday night.


----------



## BadSign

Hey Steve,
Just lookin for a cheapy right now- maybe a TC3/4. I've got all the electronics I need. Thanks for asking.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

These are the lights I used. They are from RAM and I bought them at the Toledo Show a couple of years ago. The photo doesn't show the connector that goes to the receiver to power them. You can use RX power or a seperate 9 volt. Hmmm. Don't know why they don't show that pigtail in the picture. They only show the 9 volt connection. There's also a typical futaba type connector.

http://www.gohobbies.com/item/RC-Models/120.html


----------



## mQuillin

TC5 roller for sale. $100. Let me know


----------



## charlie2755

Brian Vanderveen you have a PM


----------



## wlpjr2

IndyHobbies.com said:


> These are the lights I used. They are from RAM and I bought them at the Toledo Show a couple of years ago. The photo doesn't show the connector that goes to the receiver to power them. You can use RX power or a seperate 9 volt. Hmmm. Don't know why they don't show that pigtail in the picture. They only show the 9 volt connection. There's also a typical futaba type connector.
> 
> http://www.gohobbies.com/item/RC-Models/120.html


This light set runs $22 including tax and they show them in stock.


----------



## starrx

mQuillin said:


> TC5 roller for sale. $100. Let me know


ill take it if he dont want it
von:thumbsup: just what i been looking for


----------



## Kevin Cole

Hey guys...

This is my first time logging on since my accident last Wednesday.

I cannot say how much I appreciate everyone stepping up and making this past weekends event a huge success in me and my families absence.
Special thanks to my buddies Eric & Randy for doing what they did could...just proof R/C Tracks and Hobby Shops can work together with positive results...unlike our other Indy Track.
Also a big thank you to the Quillin family & the Pennington family for all the hard work this weekend...and thanks to Bill for jumping into action the night of the accident.

My elbow has been reconstructed with 6 pins, 4 plates, and about 80 staples holding it all in my arm.
I am limited to lifting less than one pound for the next 8-12 weeks and I found out this morning just trying to pick up a banana is a task that will require rehab.
Help will be needed every race day at the track for us to run our normal program, me building lay-outs will not happen for a few months.

I did go to the track and call the oval program last night, and that 5 hour session beat me down. I now have extreme swelling and very increased amounts of pain.

Matt will be at the Track tonight(Wed) and I will return for Fri/Sat/Sun...help will be needed these days.

The 3rd Annual Black Friday Cold Turkey Classic is Nov.25.
Cost is $20 for the first class...$10 for addtional...3 heats & mains.

I will get more info out in the next couple days, I can check with Mr.Black and see if he has time to make up a flier as well.

Once again...sorry for my absence at the track, here on Hobby Talk, and not answering my phone or texts.Most of the time I have been/will be zonked & knocked out from all the meds.
If someone urgently needs me, leave me a phone message. I doubt I will be here on Hobby Talk much more than once a day...this message has taken me over 30minutes to type and I have shooting pains down my arm from sitting in the computer chair.

Off to my pill bottle...thanks again everyone.


----------



## tractionroller

Kevin Cole said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> .
> 
> ...unlike our other Indy Track.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What is this about? Hope your feeling better.Please call me you have my #


----------



## mQuillin

starrx said:


> ill take it if he dont want it
> von:thumbsup: just what i been looking for


What?


----------



## trerc

mQuillin said:


> TC5 roller for sale. $100. Let me know


Now that's dirt cheap!:thumbsup:


----------



## nutz4rc

Kevin,

I know you don't want to hear this; but you really need to try and stay away as much as possible. You don't want to aggravate that surgery and all the apparatus you have in the arm.

Hope you weren't planning on flying anywhere in the near future. You will need a slip from doctor or you get one of those nasty searches at the airport (LOL).

Seriously....take it easy as much as possible.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

wlpjr2 said:


> This light set runs $22 including tax and they show them in stock.


I should have said that you can likely get these from Pennington's! Sorry about that BILL! 

*"Support your local hobby shop. If you buy there, they'll BE there, if you don't, they won't."*

:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kevin Cole said:


> The 3rd Annual Black Friday Cold Turkey Classic is Nov.25.
> Cost is $20 for the first class...$10 for addtional...3 heats & mains.
> 
> I will get more info out in the next couple days, I can check with Mr.Black and see if he has time to make up a flier as well.


Sure I can! But, the first thing I will do is swipe Cody W's "cold turkey" art image a few posts ago. That's classic! 

The bummer part is I will be at my Dad's house in TN so I won't be able to race. 

The guys are right Kevin, you have ONE CHANCE to HEAL RIGHT. Don't push it! I made that mistake myself in the past on an injury less than yours. I regret it now because the injury didn't heal properly and it causes ongoing pain. 

Whatever I was doing at work that week seemed SO important at the time, that I went back to work because it was SO important that I be there. I took pain medication so that I didn't bother me. Now, several years later, I couldn't even tell you what it was that was so dang important! But, I can tell you I regret it.

P.S. - No bowling for a while either!

Scott


----------



## PDK RACING

*Yes you need to do as little as possible.* I had plate and six screws in neck back in march.Should have been home for 6 weeks but no I had to go to work so i stayed home for two weeks. I still have to take pain meds. 10mg hydrocone 3 times a day for pain. I have had two epidurals it is not worth it.....You do not want to have pain the rest of your life.


----------



## PDK RACING

PM traction


----------



## DestructoFox

Hey guys, does anyone have an extra brushless ESC for purchase? I've had a few too many issues with my novak havoc even after its been in for service.


----------



## wlpjr2

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I should have said that you can likely get these from Pennington's! Sorry about that BILL!
> 
> *"Support your local hobby shop. If you buy there, they'll BE there, if you don't, they won't."*
> 
> :thumbsup:


No problem Tom, just wanted everyone to know I could get them. They look so cool on the track!


----------



## cwoods34

Mr. Pennington ---- PM :thumbsup:


----------



## Fasthound

If I have a few ideas for track layouts to whom should they go? What are the length and width dims for the carpet?


----------



## Railroader

Fasthound said:


> If I have a few ideas for track layouts to whom should they go? What are the length and width dims for the carpet?


Show up at opening time and you can help put them down! Realistically, cwoods34 and jonesy are your best bets. 

Feel free to share you sketches on here.

The first post of this thread lists the size as 96'x40' I think ROAR limits lane sizes to 8' or greater.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Show up at opening time and you can help put them down! Realistically, cwoods34 and jonesy are your best bets.
> 
> Feel free to share you sketches on here.
> 
> The first post of this thread lists the size as 96'x40' I think ROAR limits lane sizes to 8' or greater.


96 x 40 is correct. All of the tracks that myself or cody have set up have lanes at least 7' wide, usually make the main back stretch 8'wide and the straight after the sweeper 10'ish. 

If you want to draw up the layouts and give them to kevin or put them up on his stand if hes not there, they can go to the idea book (i think he has one) or just as tom says show up at 4 if possible and start laying down the track


----------



## surfer kev

race day YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Railroader

New TRF shocks installed on the 416-wannabe!!!*

Which means good shocks are going back on the M06!!! That thing will become the chassis to beat once again.






*Though I am going to start running USGT with the FF03Pro this Friday. Why? Just 'cause!


----------



## Fasthound

Thanks guys. I will try to be there early enough on Friday to help with the track build.


----------



## mQuillin

Track is already built for Friday. Would appreciate tear down Friday night though. The on road track gets built Sundays and Wednesday's.


----------



## surfer kev

have questions about rotor sizes. can someone help?????????????????


----------



## Railroader

After today, I NEED the relaxation and atmosphere of the RCar to sooth my strung out spirit. 

Tough day.

IS IT FRIDAY YET?!?!?


----------



## ercwhtsd

surfer kev said:


> have questions about rotor sizes. can someone help?????????????????


which motor?


----------



## regets ama

*usgt*



Railroader said:


> New TRF shocks installed on the 416-wannabe!!!*
> 
> Which means good shocks are going back on the M06!!! That thing will become the chassis to beat once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Though I am going to start running USGT with the FF03Pro this Friday. Why? Just 'cause!


are you ready for the rumble at the rug????????
you'll need your a-game, pitting next to you allowed me to spy your secret set ups.

signed,
Archie Nemisis
(non-tamiya runner)


----------



## cwoods34

Jonesy ---- you finally convinced me to ditch the Dean's plug on my car. However, I seem to be taking the whole blue/orange thing too far.......


----------



## cwoods34

surfer kev said:


> have questions about rotor sizes. can someone help?????????????????


If I am remembering correctly, a larger diameter (12.5 compared to 12.3) provides more torque and throttle response, and a bit more natural "drag brake".


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> are you ready for the rumble at the rug????????
> you'll need your a-game, pitting next to you allowed me to spy your secret set ups.
> 
> signed,
> Archie Nemisis
> (non-tamiya runner)


It.

Is.

ON!!!!!

Though, I run a FWD and inboard damper system for a reason. Copy that and you will be drifting while traction rolling.

And tomorrow... LIGHTS!!!


----------



## starrx

all PM REPLYED TO...sorry bout that i thought i did it days ago from my phone...must didnt work


----------



## surfer kev

21 HOURS UNTIL RACE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!

Makes you say hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Railroader

surfer kev said:


> 21 HOURS UNTIL RACE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Makes you say hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


What class are you racing tomorrow Kevin? USGT? HMMMMMMMMMMM?


----------



## regets ama

cwoods34 said:


> If I am remembering correctly, a larger diameter (12.5 compared to 12.3) provides more torque and throttle response, and a bit more natural "drag brake".


Commonly known as "air gap" difference in electrical motors. the closer the mags to the stator = more torque = less rpm.

my suggestion is to experience multiple pinions until you find the one best suited for the windings, mag strength and air gap of that given motor.

i use a watt meter to find the best amp draw and motor watt (europeon rating of HP) ratings, critical items when chosing a prop diameter and pitch but comparable to the drag of internal car parts, wheel diameter etc

but most critical in my experience is just getting around the track, that will beat HP anyday!


----------



## surfer kev

Railroader said:


> What class are you racing tomorrow Kevin? USGT? HMMMMMMMMMMM?


USGT thats all I got. New setup after What I learned at hurricane race. went out wednesday to test. It is more to my liking. not super fast but I feel more comfortable with this set up. the speed will come now that I feel more comfortable. Still needs some tweeking but I dont't feel so nervious about driving it now. It's controlable by the loose nut behind the wheel what are u running tom?


----------



## Railroader

surfer kev said:


> USGT thats all I got. New setup after What I learned at hurricane race. went out wednesday to test. It is more to my liking. not super fast but I feel more comfortable with this set up. the speed will come now that I feel more comfortable. Still needs some tweeking but I dont't feel so nervious about driving it now. It's controlable by the loose nut behind the wheel what are u running tom?


USGT and maybe Mini Coopers.


----------



## DestructoFox

USGT for me with a newly fixed car! It'll sure feel good to race again. Its been almost a month. :freak:


----------



## Kevin Cole

tractionroller said:


> What is this about? Hope your feeling better.Please call me you have my #


Rich-You are the class of Indy RC and a great person/racer/asset to have in our hobby.

Maybe the meds let that one slip, as I have not had a bad word for quite a while concerning the tracks relationship.

I do have a bad taste concerning Mr.Hawkins visit there last week looking for parts...he came to me visibly upset because he loves RC at any track available. He did say you were kind & positive in the conversation, but it went south when another became involved.

When I'm feeling up to par I will give you a call...you know I think the world of you and your family.

No need in taking this any further on-line because neither track/shop needs bad verb-age on here...I apologize for bringing it up and not calling you first.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

regets ama said:


> Commonly known as "air gap" difference in electrical motors. the closer the mags to the stator = more torque = less rpm.
> 
> my suggestion is to experience multiple pinions until you find the one best suited for the windings, mag strength and air gap of that given motor.
> 
> i use a watt meter to find the best amp draw and motor watt (europeon rating of HP) ratings, critical items when chosing a prop diameter and pitch but comparable to the drag of internal car parts, wheel diameter etc
> 
> but most critical in my experience is just getting around the track, that will beat HP anyday!


What is this testing you speak of? I just put a random pinion on the motor and install in the car. 

I have to agree that each car/motor/timing/driver/setup might need slightly different gearing to achieve the best lap times. When asking other racers what their gearing or FDR is at, I just use that information as a reference or starting point.

----------

I am bringing a USGT/TC3, VTA/TC4 to the track today. I might bring my Mini Cooper.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Racing Tonight at 7pm*

I may miss a Wednesday or Friday on-road program here & there during my recovery, but Matt & Bill will be there regardless.

I spend a few hours at Methodist yesterday and they did all new radiology images, all looks good so far, but they beat me down twisting and pulling for the x-rays.
The pain afterwards was so extreme I vomited all the way to Greenfield.
Still have crazy pain today, but the doc's say I'm on the right path early on.


Thx to all for the kind words...and yes, R/CAR has the best crew/staff/racers in the country...thanks for helping me and my family thru these bad times.


----------



## surfer kev

7:30 hrs till racing time.........................

ooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!

Best Day of the week......


----------



## Kevin Cole

Gentlemen...

Attached is the flier for the Cold Turkey Classic.

It is a little lame, but so am I at this point.

I will have Scott Black add it to the website as soon as he can.

*Top3 in each class will get a trophy.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

It's posted on the Home Page now Kevin!

http://www.rcarindy.com/

Scott


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> *Racing Tonight at 7pm*


Woo Hoo!!!!1 :woohoo:


Kevin Cole said:


> ...thanks for helping me and my family thru these bad times.


It is sticking with friends through the tough times that truly defines character. As most feel, we only wish we could do more for you.

I find encouragement during tough times to focus on 1st Pete 1:6 ESV "In this you rejoice, though now for a little while, if necessary, you have been grieved by various trials,"


----------



## cwoods34

I may come up tonight. If so, it'll be closer to race time...... Waiting to see if some mail will show up today!

Kevin - your USGT has my D3 in it. The Novak needs rebuilt.... I loosened the 3 timing screws and the whole assembly spins. I'll take a look at it the next time I'm there.......


----------



## BadSign

No racing for me tonight- date night with the wife.:thumbsup:

I'll be there ALL next Friday though! :woohoo:


----------



## Railroader

USGT was fun as always! I had my FF03 way undergeared for the first two heats, but had it up to speed for the main. The motor temped at 130ºF, so I could still add a tooth. And... I beat my arch-nemesis, so I am pleased. The FWD is definitely a contender in USGT.

Mini Coopers... traction roll, traction roll, traction roll. And that is all I got to say about that [/FORRESTGUMP]

Now for the ugly stuff: Sorry guys for losing my temper in the pits. If you witnessed it, I regret I didn't exert more self control. It was the first time I ever lost my cool at a RC track and it will NEVER happen again. It had nothing to do about anything on the track, the racing, or anyone's driving. It was out of line, and I deeply regret it.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Railroader said:


> Now for the ugly stuff: Sorry guys for losing my temper in the pits. If you witnessed it, I regret I didn't exert more self control. It was the first time I ever lost my cool at a RC track and it will NEVER happen again. It had nothing to do about anything on the track, the racing, or anyone's driving. It was out of line, and I deeply regret it.


Don't worry about, we all get to that point at one time or another. You're allowed to as well.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

It was a frustrating night of racing. The car was not cooperating.

Looking forward to next week.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I have a Novak 17.5 SS and I would like to find a Novak 25.5. Is anyone interested in swapping motor for motor?

The 17.5 works with no problems.

Send me a PM if you are.

Steven Larracey


----------



## DestructoFox

Tom, thanks for letting me run your cooper again last night, it was the highlight of my night. As for my USGT car, I've got some work to do. It was very frustrating to have so many problems with my car in one night. Thanks for holding the final race while I fixed it, just wish it would have lasted a bit longer during the race. It gave me a good opportunity to watch the race though, and there was good racing to be seen.

Looking forward to next Friday's trophy race!


----------



## PDK RACING

Tom lost his cool. Man that big lovable guy gets mad. I remember a few having moments. Lol


----------



## Railroader

DestructoFox said:


> Tom, thanks for letting me run your cooper again last night, it was the highlight of my night.


You are definitely welcome! You always treat loaners with huge amounts of respect.

And thank you for running my USGT in the second heat. It helped me get a motor temp which helped my find the right gearing for the main. I just need to eliminate a little body roll and tune out a bit of push that it has and then the FWD FF03 will be a viable contender for a win.


DestructoFox said:


> As for my USGT car, I've got some work to do. It was very frustrating to have so many problems with my car in one night. Thanks for holding the final race while I fixed it, just wish it would have lasted a bit longer during the race. It gave me a good opportunity to watch the race though, and there was good racing to be seen.


I think you might be in a position we all hit at one point. Time to just dismantle the car and rebuild it kit-style to determine where the gremlins have crept in. Sometimes it's a bad bearing that is causing issues elsewhere or a few stripped out plastic parts that need replacing. It's frustrating, but rewarding when you find the problem and the car is back.


DestructoFox said:


> Looking forward to next Friday's trophy race!


Oh yeah!!!!


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> It was a frustrating night of racing. The car was not cooperating.
> 
> Looking forward to next week.


Let me know if I can help at all.



MicroRacerM18 said:


> Don't worry about, we all get to that point at one time or another. You're allowed to as well.





PDK RACING said:


> Tom lost his cool. Man that big lovable guy gets mad. I remember a few having moments. Lol


Thank guys. I think I am letting stuff in my life get to me (work & family), and an improper issue I would normally have brushed off I vented on. Will not happen again.

It wasn't a major blow up for those who weren't there. I just dropped a car and radio on my pit table a little harder than I should have. I was immediately embarrassed the moment I did it (just ask Smith). But it was COMPLETELY out of character with the people we have racing at R/Car and I really needed to apologize. As much as I understand that that kind of behavior would be expected at other tracks, we have an awesome thing going at R/Car and it is uncalled for amongst you guys. Thanks for understanding.

And Brandon, "BIG?!?!" Phsaw!!! I've lost a few pounds lately, not quite as much as what constitutes a little German, but 40lbs in < 3 months is nothing to sneeze at! And dude... come out on a Friday and race with us if you can. We're having a blast!


----------



## Railroader

Lastly, look for a new novice racer in the Cooper class soon! The winning Mini Cooper was sold last night to a fine gentleman who is excited to join us. I plan on running my Mini Cooper whenever I race this season, I hope more will join us.


----------



## cwoods34

Free setups and assistance at the BlackOps/Rockstar pit area all day tomorrow............ I'll have my 17.5, and possibly USGT.......


----------



## surfer kev

Car is up to speed now ran well in first heat. so well I got the shakes and made lots of errors and finished fourth. next heat and final had not really sure what is going on maybe a bearing is going out not sure yet. Always a great time at r/car. won't make it out until after thanksgiving. so To all have a good holiday.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Railroader said:


> Let me know if I can help at all.


Thanks Tom.

I have been having a lot of trouble with the silver can motor. I can't get pinions to stay on, which is why I am looking to switch to 25.5.

If I don't get my 17.5 traded I will take you up on your offer.


----------



## cwoods34

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Thanks Tom.
> 
> I have been having a lot of trouble with the silver can motor. I can't get pinions to stay on, which is why I am looking to switch to 25.5.
> 
> If I don't get my 17.5 traded I will take you up on your offer.


If there is one pinion you almost always use for it, there's no harm in drilling it out a little bit. I've had to do this before. Pick a good drill bit that'll just barely slide into the pinion, turn on the drill, then CAREFULLY work it up and down the bit to "shave" the inside. Also make sure you remove the set screw before doing this!


----------



## smokefan

Microracer I have a 25.5 SS motor i will swap for your 17.5. We wont be down till
Next Friday trrohy race let me know if u want to swap


----------



## PDK RACING

Tom anyone over 5'5 is big to me..lol I wanted to get out for some fun but cant get a hold of Mr. Dunn to pick up tires. I ordered a few sets today and a voltage booster and should be out after turkey day..


----------



## MicroRacerM18

smokefan said:


> Microracer I have a 25.5 SS motor i will swap for your 17.5. We wont be down till
> Next Friday trrohy race let me know if u want to swap


I will hopefully be there on Friday. We can talk then! :thumbsup:


----------



## mQuillin

cwoods34 said:


> Free setups and assistance at the BlackOps/Rockstar pit area all day tomorrow............ I'll have my 17.5, and possibly USGT.......


Might need help getting my tc6 setup. 
Ok, I will need help getting my tc6 setup.


----------



## thehobbyshop

Hey Kevin, hope you make it back to 100% soon, and as others have said, don't rush things. Broke my collar bone a long time ago, and it never healed correctly. Years later I dislocated my shoulder and the doctor said it was primarily due to my collar bone not being right.
I was glad to be able to help during the Hurricane race, and as always, will gladly lend a hand when needed.
But... as this is my busy time of the year, I won't be able to race again till the end of January. I know Junior and a few of the other guys will be over a lot these next two months to carry the Dayton banner for racing. It also looks like I'll miss the Grand Slam race in mid-January.
Hope everything goes well, and I'll see you guys in 2 1/2 months.


----------



## Railroader

I took some pictures of my fingerprints today. Trying out a new setup for sales photography. The Tundra was nearby so I snagged it and shot without cleaning it up.









This one shows how crooked my decal is.


----------



## Railroader

Here's the first thing I am selling with the new lighting:

*Tamiya M03m New Fiat Body*
$60 no radio 
$90 with Losi 2.4 RTR radio and receiver
R/Car prices. I'll add $20 when I list it in on rctech.net or the sales forum on hobbytalk

_Upgrades_ [from base $100 kit]:

Oil filled shocks/dampers - plastic
Aluminum steering knuckles
Aluminum motor heat sink
Novak XRS ESC
Bearings (all around)
Hi-tech servo saver


----------



## cwoods34

Tom, I may need to sell something just to get amazing pictures of it! Those look great!


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Tom, I may need to sell something just to get amazing pictures of it! Those look great!


I'd be more than happy to take pictures for any of the R/Car family. I figured out a super easy setup for me now and it takes less than 15 minutes from setup to uploading pictures onto the internets.


----------



## Railroader

Actually, if I spent 3 more minutes and set up my tri-pod the pictures would be 10 times better. I just handheld those shots, so I had to open the aperture wide to increase the shutter speed, and ended up with less in focus than is ideal. 

But hey, as a friend of mine used to say: "Good enough for the girls we hang with."


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> I'd be more than happy to take pictures for any of the R/Car family. I figured out a super easy setup for me now and it takes less than 15 minutes from setup to uploading pictures onto the internets.


Speak to me of this multiplicity of "internets"...... :drunk:


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Speak to me of this multiplicity of "internets"...... :drunk:


Allow me to retort...


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> Allow me to retort...


So, the number of internets viewed is directly related to the alcoholic content of my inner liquids?.......... 

That explains why I had 13 Firefox browsers open........


----------



## Railroader

OK, your first problem was that number between 12 and 14. Your second problem was not using Chrome. Your third was trying to start a land war in Asia.


----------



## jonesy112

All your base are belong to us.....


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> All your base are belong to us.....


THIS MAN gets it.


----------



## jonesy112

jonesy112 said:


> All your base are belong to us.....


Please tell me that you get my reference tom


----------



## Railroader

Someone set us up the bomb.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Someone set us up the bomb.


I knew there was a reason we got along. I'll post the video for everyone else tommorrow as soon as I get on a computer


----------



## cwoods34

I also was for not to hope you disappointed me Tom.


----------



## Railroader

http://www.youtube.com/embed/FVsijmCFs50


----------



## cwoods34

To anyone I race with tomorrow.....

"you have no chance to survive make your time"

Goodnight!


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/FVsijmCFs50


AAAAAAHHHH there it is.


----------



## surfer kev

Railroader said:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/FVsijmCFs50


I just lost a part of my life I will never get back. i did laugh but really


----------



## jonesy112

that was the Japanese translation to English for the game zero wing when it came to the US for the sega genesis. That trailer didn't last long, other than by people like team black ops ( and special ops)


----------



## Railroader

surfer kev said:


> I just lost a part of my life I will never get back. i did laugh but really


Wait till we start doing Homestar Runner quotes. 

mumbles under my breath [/Strongbad]


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You guys are weird, but funny!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I mounted the Stiletto body on my TC5. It needs the 6mm offsets to fill the real wells, but for racing, I guess it doesn't matter. 

Still available if someone wants it for their TC5. I can always make another one.

Packing up to come race this afternoon!


----------



## DestructoFox

Nice paint job & color, now I've gotta go get a new can of paint for my next shell so I don't get confused on track.


----------



## davidl

PDK RACING said:


> Tom anyone over 5'5 is big to me..lol I wanted to get out for some fun but cant get a hold of Mr. Dunn to pick up tires. I ordered a few sets today and a voltage booster and should be out after turkey day..


 
:dude:Not having tires is a lame excuse. Come to the reliable parts supplier @Hobbytown. And we have the ones you need.


----------



## Railroader

Thanks for posting Friday's results Kevin!


----------



## PDK RACING

davidl said:


> :dude:Not having tires is a lame excuse. Come to the reliable parts supplier @Hobbytown. And we have the ones you need.


I hear ya on the reliable part. Tried for two weeks. but I know he is very busy person. Do any of you guys use or like exceed tires. I found some and the price is really good 7.50 a set for 25 30 35 shore enneti and 10.00 for carbon. I think I once was told you have to use a 3mm offset hub for these tires. I think for the crc and jaco tires you do not have to..Please correct me if I am wrong. Plus cant you just flip around one hub and space the other out??? What is the best way to get a tire sponership but still kinda a suckie driver????:wave:


----------



## velcro

I (Kris Poloncak) and maybe a few others will be making the trip on friday for the cold turkey race, any chance of 17.5 1/12 scale or will WGT be the only pan car class? Looking forward to seeing the friends that I made last year, work has been busy this fall so traveling to indy for club racing has not been a option for me this fall, looking forward to this race...

Kris


----------



## cwoods34

What a brutal day.


----------



## jtsbell

Did you guys miss Capt,n Jack Motor Sports today?I've got such a head cold I can't breathe.Will be back next Friday.MISS ALL YOU GUYS.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Good close racin' in the middle qualifier in USGT. 20 laps or so, 4 cars duke'n it out. 
Congrats Martini on the hard fought win.


----------



## martini13

Had alot of fun tonight at the rug...It was good to see the Cole family back at the track. Hope to make the race friday, might have to work. So if I dont make it everyone have a HAPPY THANKSGIVING and Ill see everyone the following week.:wave: always Capt. Jack motorsports.


----------



## Railroader

Saw this in the results thread:



> *Sportsman* TC A Main Round# 5, Race# 3
> 
> ________________________Driver___Car#____Laps____RaceTime____Fast Lap___Behind_
> Pfahler Chuck #4 25 6:16.288 13.533
> Steger John #5 25 6:16.395 14.378 0.107


Good to see no one was giving Steger a break in the SportsmanTC class. Behind by .107!!! That must have been a race to see! Sooooo sorry I had to miss racing today (special Church event).

Thanks for posting the results Kevin, it's fun to read the results and see who did what when I can't make it.


----------



## BadSign

I picked up 2 cars today from Mr. Arterburn. Should be ready for some USGT and Sportsman action somewhere down the road


----------



## cwoods34

Also, a special thanks to Steve "The Dean" Martin for helping me set up the track!


----------



## cwoods34

Some guys were wondering how my car was so stuck in the main. My setup was funky, but I used Death Grip tire prep all day. I bought the last bottle Dollar Bill had, but I'm sure he'd gladly order more. In my opinion it works better than Paragon and is cheaper. 

If anyone wants to try it out once or twice, see me or Jonesy. It also works well on Solaris tires, too!


----------



## Kevin Cole

velcro said:


> I (Kris Poloncak) and maybe a few others will be making the trip on friday for the cold turkey race, any chance of 17.5 1/12 scale or will WGT be the only pan car class? Looking forward to seeing the friends that I made last year, work has been busy this fall so traveling to indy for club racing has not been a option for me this fall, looking forward to this race...
> 
> Kris


Kris-Good to here from you my friend.

*ATTENTION ALL RACERS...PLEASE READ BELOW*

Here is the plan for classes available at the 3rd Annual Cold Turkey Classic.

I have trophies ordered for WGT, 17.5 Sedan, USGT, and Sportsman TC...simply because those have been our only consistent classes thus far this season and I didn't want to order trophies for classes that might not show.

I have had recent good interest in VTA for Black Friday... and now 17.5 12th scale.

Any class that has 3 or more entry's that is not on the trophy list will have a cash pay-out. The extra $5 per entry will go into a winner take all purse for that respective class.
I have already had about 6 or 8 VTA's get on board for this deal, and I will offer the same for all other classes with 3 or more participants.
This might end up being a good deal for a couple cash classes.

Hope to see a good crowd on Friday...

Come out to the Big Rug and have a fun filled day of World Class RC racing.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Unfortunately I had to fire my USGT driver last night. He wasn't representing the level of sportmanship that I've come to expect from my team. I have a new driver lined up for the Cold Turkey Classic. See everyone on Friday.

*Reminder - racing is during the day this Friday.*

​*Doors open at 10am on Friday 11/25/11 …racing starts at 1pm*


----------



## cwoods34

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Unfortunately I had to fire my USGT driver last night. He wasn't representing the level of sportmanship that I've come to expect from my team. I have a new driver lined up for the Cold Turkey Classic. See everyone on Friday.
> 
> *Reminder - racing is during the day this Friday.*
> 
> ​*Doors open at 10am on Friday 11/25/11 …racing starts at 1pm*


I know what that's like..... I fired my crew chief after the third round!


----------



## regets ama

cwoods34 said:


> Some guys were wondering how my car was so stuck in the main. My setup was funky, but I used Death Grip tire prep all day. I bought the last bottle Dollar Bill had, but I'm sure he'd gladly order more. In my opinion it works better than Paragon and is cheaper.
> 
> If anyone wants to try it out once or twice, see me or Jonesy. It also works well on Solaris tires, too!


_WOW, IT WAS AS STUCK AS ANY I HAVE SEEN. Come on Cody, it wasnt just some magic tire grip, your set up and driving technique was only complemented by the traction aid. SO, feel free to share your set up too.
In reality, Cody will take your car and work it to death. the best part is that he shares with you how and why as he does it. Jonesy is the same way, he'll spend more time on your car than his own if you let him. Cobb took my TC and worked it last year for me, and he's an xray guy. Smith will talk your ear off in cause - effect of car tuning, pay attention to his observations as they are invaluable. Junior will hand you his car to review just as he did Sunday when i brought over my magnifying glass. T Johnson has a app for car tuning,,,he shares it too. Feel free to ask Charlie A, S Martini and Rossi, or Bob the pro, not one of them are bashful. And then there's CHUCK,,,,,,,,first he beats you and then he will train you and push you.
As far as track side manners in getting the cars set up, no one beats the r/car locale. _


----------



## velcro

Thanks for the response Kevin, hope you are feeling better! I will bring WGT, TA and 12th scale, looking forward to a fun day.

Kris


----------



## cwoods34

Ok! (TC6)

FRONT

16.5 Reflex spring, 45wt, 1/1/1.5 Reflex piston, 3-hole on shock tower
Outer hole on arm, 4* caster, 0B, 1.5* camber, 1* toe-out
Short parallel camber link, 1.5mm droop @5mm height
Gear diff (500k)

REAR

13.5 Reflex spring, 35wt, 1/1/1.5 Reflex piston, 2-hole on shock tower
Outer hole on arm, 1B, 2* camber, 2.5* toe-out 
Short and slightly angled camber link, 2mm droop @5mm height
Gear diff (1000)

You can get close to this on XRAYs, too..... Try -.75 front, 0 rear for the arm blocks, and white/yellow springs (17.5/14). As a warning, the car was NOT "easy" to drive!!!


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> As far as track side manners in getting the cars set up, no one beats the r/car locale.


Truth!!!


----------



## BadSign

Amen to that. Cody's turned my whole driving experience around, and Jonesy's been a big help as well. Now that Johnson guy? hmm...


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> Amen to that. Cody's turned my whole driving experience around, and Jonesy's been a big help as well. Now that Johnson guy? hmm...


Johnson gives a new meaning to the word "driving experience".......


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> Amen to that. Cody's turned my whole driving experience around, and Jonesy's been a big help as well. Now that Johnson guy? hmm...


Nice quads on the post number, BTW! :thumbsup:


----------



## mQuillin

Alright guys, 2 things have come up and I've got to sell the tc6. I need to get $300 out of it in order for it to help. So let me know.


----------



## Fasthound

I will copy that comment posted earlier about the R/car guys. The willingness to help out someone who will likely beat them later brings the highest commendation. Last Friday night Chuck bird-dogged me for two practice sessions, not because I asked him, but he realized I needed to be pushed to increase my lap times. It was great fun and much appreciated. The result was obvious. I didn't beat him, but I ran third to his second all night. A big improvement to my prior nights racing. 

This is the type of atmosphere Kevin has built and why the guys that help keep coming back. This is why guys drive for hours to race every week.


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> Nice quads on the post number, BTW! :thumbsup:


Quads! What a frightening thought...


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Amen to that. Cody's turned my whole driving experience around, and Jonesy's been a big help as well. Now that Johnson guy? hmm...





cwoods34 said:


> Johnson gives a new meaning to the word "driving experience".......


I know!!! That guy.... 

I tell ya.

Wait, wat?!?!!!1


----------



## Lugnutz

If anybody is looking for a Xray I'm selling mine. It's a 2010 T3 for 250.00

Greg Cobb


----------



## jonesy112

Lugnutz said:


> If anybody is looking for a Xray I'm selling mine. It's a 2010 T3 for 250.00
> 
> Greg Cobb


Finally, he sees the light and is getting ready to go blue (and not the tamiya shade)


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Finally, he sees the light and is getting ready to go blue (and not the tamiya shade)


Both the Detroit Lions' and the University of Michigan's primary color is blue.

Just sayin'.


----------



## surfer kev

matt yo have pm


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Both the Detroit Lions' and the University of Michigan's primary color is blue.
> 
> Just sayin'.


I am a lifelong wolverine fan. Go Blue!!


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> I am a lifelong wolverine fan. Go Blue!!


OK, this might get ugly...

Go Spartans!

I only root for U of M when they play OSU.


----------



## mQuillin

surfer kev said:


> matt yo have pm


Pm replied to


----------



## surfer kev

so you put in a bearing in one peice. and i take it out well it falls out in 1 million peices. that could be a problem. Note to myself quit hitting stuff it might help.


----------



## Matt P.

Hello fellow racers...

I've never been to r/car, but I am going to try hard to get my TA-06 pro put together for 17.5 TC this Friday. I'll bring the mini as well if enough show up for a class. I have a few questions:

1. Which gate do I go in at the fairgrounds? East gate off Fischer, or west off of shortridge/troy?

2. I know the rules for 17.5 state that only ROAR approved bodies are allowed. I'm not going to be able to get a new body before Friday. All I have is an old BMW body that I raced with my Yokomo MR-4TC back in the day. I think the body was ROAR approved at one time, plus I don't see it giving me any kind of advantage. Is it ok the run this?

3. What are the race lengths? 5 min heats, longer main? What kind of MAH batteries are you guys running to safely finish each race?

Sorry for all the questions, and sorry if all of this has already been answered on here. Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## Railroader

Finally, another Tamiya guy! I will have a couple Tamiya TCs with me as well as my M06. Mini Coopers follow TCS rules with allowances for any body that fits the m-chassis cars.

1. Off of Troy. It iwll probably be the only gate open.

2. That body will be fine. Kevin always gives the guys a couple weeks to get what they need to meet the rules.

3. For 17.5/blinky: 6 min qualifiers, 6 minute mains. Pretty much anything above 3500mAh will be fine. I use a 6000mAh RevTech in USGT, but mostly for the added punch that the battery provides.

Looking forward to having you race with us. In case you didn't know, this Friday's schedule is slightly different from usual Fridays. Doors open at 11am and racing at 1pm this Friday.


----------



## jonesy112

Matt P. said:


> Hello fellow racers...
> 
> I've never been to r/car, but I am going to try hard to get my TA-06 pro put together for 17.5 TC this Friday. I'll bring the mini as well if enough show up for a class. I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Which gate do I go in at the fairgrounds? East gate off Fischer, or west off of shortridge/troy?
> 
> 2. I know the rules for 17.5 state that only ROAR approved bodies are allowed. I'm not going to be able to get a new body before Friday. All I have is an old BMW body that I raced with my Yokomo MR-4TC back in the day. I think the body was ROAR approved at one time, plus I don't see it giving me any kind of advantage. Is it ok the run this?
> 
> 3. What are the race lengths? 5 min heats, longer main? What kind of MAH batteries are you guys running to safely finish each race?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, and sorry if all of this has already been answered on here. Thanks in advance for all your help!


Matt, I have an LTC-R Practice body that you can have if you would like to run it. It was getting ready to get tossed aside from me, so your more than welcome to it if you want. Im sure kevin wont mind if you want to run the body you have

In a typical main, i use right at 1900-2000mah from the battery. I also push my eletronics pretty hard. 

Look forward to seeing you on friday and happy to have a new racer.


----------



## cwoods34

One thought regarding battery size is weight. With a very light car, you can run a 6000mAh and still only be a few grams over. With heavier cars, something like a good 4200 or 4800mAh might be wise just for the 100-ish grams it'd save on weight. 

OR ignore the weight like I do and run the biggest battery you can! 6000mAh 60C Revtech for me.

On Sunday Kevin said doors will open at 10 this Friday.......


----------



## redrider1940

*1/12 scale 17.5*

I finally have my r/car specific 1/12 scale 17.5 built and I think that it is ready to go. I want to try and petition others to bring theirs out this Friday. 

I will also be bringing my VTA if that class ever gets going again. I guess at least my new VTA body is staying in good shape just sitting on my shelf 

-Kenyon


----------



## wlpjr2

cwoods34 said:


> One thought regarding battery size is weight. With a very light car, you can run a 6000mAh and still only be a few grams over. With heavier cars, something like a good 4200 or 4800mAh might be wise just for the 100-ish grams it'd save on weight.
> 
> OR ignore the weight like I do and run the biggest battery you can! 6000mAh 60C Revtech for me.
> 
> On Sunday Kevin said doors will open at 10 this Friday.......


Just received the ReVtech 6500mah 65c's today Cody!


----------



## jonesy112

you get my text earlier today bill?


----------



## Kevin Cole

redrider1940 said:


> I finally have my r/car specific 1/12 scale 17.5 built and I think that it is ready to go. I want to try and petition others to bring theirs out this Friday.
> 
> I will also be bringing my VTA if that class ever gets going again. I guess at least my new VTA body is staying in good shape just sitting on my shelf
> 
> -Kenyon


Looks like we will have both VTA & 17.5 12th Scale running this Friday.


----------



## AquaRacer

Cwoods34 you have a PM!!


----------



## cwoods34

Replied.......


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I am planning to be there on Friday for Sportsman! :thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

We should be there when the doors open


----------



## cwoods34

I should be there BEFORE the doors open.

Sunday..... I was there at 9:04...... Still stuck on the spring schedule from last year :drunk:


----------



## Railroader

Be there when the doors open I will be.


----------



## starrx

when the doors open


----------



## Kevin Cole

Doors officially open at 10am

My family & I will be closer to 9am to get everything ready...

Angie will be serving Biscuits & Gravy for breakfast...and of course pie.


----------



## jtsbell

Cody and I should be there by 9 to help set up,glad to have you back Kevin.


----------



## cwoods34

Work is crazy this week, so looks like I won't make it there today to set up.

A few guys mentioned a layout similar to the last Hurricane race.....


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kevin Cole said:


> Angie will be serving Biscuits & Gravy for breakfast...and of course pie.


So, BTW, how is that a goofy guy like you winds up with a wonderful lady like Angie? Funny how life works huh?



Wish I was going to be around so I could enter when the doors open too. Instead, I will be surrounded by wall-to-wall _family_! Ahaaaaaaa!


----------



## Lugnutz

jonesy112 said:


> Finally, he sees the light and is getting ready to go blue (and not the tamiya shade)


NOT......... that light you speak of would be on the front of a train.


----------



## nutz4rc

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to Kevin, Angie, and the kids as well as everyone at R/Car.


----------



## DestructoFox

Kevin Cole said:


> Angie will be serving Biscuits & Gravy for breakfast...and of course pie.


Pie for breakfast, why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Railroader

It is Einstein-level genius.


----------



## PDK RACING

I have my tires 5 sets ordered and new voltage booster. I found a company out of Ohio at builds them along with other electronics for robots. 19.99 with 1.25 shipping. 3.5g and is about the size of one lipo cell from a receiver pack. Cool thing about the vreg is it will protect from over current by backing the current down to keep heat low. Unlike the Novak that just shut downs. They claim it is very unlikely you will ever destroy the booster. Just so ya all know Bill has TQ wire for us pan car guys. See ya all real soon


----------



## DestructoFox

Well, so my new ESC won't be here in time, but at least I'll have the parts to have a running car for Friday's race. Hope all have a great holiday tomorrow!


----------



## TazFND7

Railroader said:


> Be there when the doors open I will be.


Yoda?


----------



## Matt P.

Railroader said:


> Finally, another Tamiya guy! I will have a couple Tamiya TCs with me as well as my M06. Mini Coopers follow TCS rules with allowances for any body that fits the m-chassis cars.
> 
> 1. Off of Troy. It iwll probably be the only gate open.
> 
> 2. That body will be fine. Kevin always gives the guys a couple weeks to get what they need to meet the rules.
> 
> 3. For 17.5/blinky: 6 min qualifiers, 6 minute mains. Pretty much anything above 3500mAh will be fine. I use a 6000mAh RevTech in USGT, but mostly for the added punch that the battery provides.
> 
> Looking forward to having you race with us. In case you didn't know, this Friday's schedule is slightly different from usual Fridays. Doors open at 11am and racing at 1pm this Friday.


Thanks for all the info, really appreciate it! Does the on site hobby shop normally stock those protoform mazda 6 bodies? Do they normally stock good lipo's? I've got a few good batteries, but I'm looking to get a higher C rating and MAH.

BTW, I absolutely love Tamiya. I've had Associated, Losi, X-ray, Yokomo, and HPI cars but Tamiya is my favorite.



jonesy112 said:


> Matt, I have an LTC-R Practice body that you can have if you would like to run it. It was getting ready to get tossed aside from me, so your more than welcome to it if you want. Im sure kevin wont mind if you want to run the body you have
> 
> In a typical main, i use right at 1900-2000mah from the battery. I also push my eletronics pretty hard.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you on friday and happy to have a new racer.


I will probably just mount the body I have and run that, but thanks for the offer, I really appreciate it.

Can't wait to check out r/car on Friday!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Matt Q will be at the track right around 4pm...I have appt before I can get there.

Plus, Angie & I are stopping by GFS to stock up the Cafe' for the Classic.

Any racers wanting input on the lay-out for Fridays event should meet Matt at the track and help put in the new circuit.

Me and the family will be there later to do some cleaning and such for the weekends activities.

If enough show up to race tonight...we will. If not, it will just be a practice night.

Matt will be running the show, and most likely do so moving forward on Wednesdays.

See y'all later...at the track.


----------



## surfer kev

Tiny dancer.......


----------



## charlie2755

Everyone have a Happy Thanksgiving! I hope you all have fun Friday! See you guys on 12-3.

...I am thankful for my race track and all the great people that race there!


----------



## velcro

Is the WGT class run in blinky or open speedo, thanks for the help. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone...

Kris


----------



## mQuillin

Whoever is coming out to the track tonight will have to help setup the on road track. Or wait till around 5:30 or 6. That's when I'm free to get there. I don't think kevin will be there till closer to race time. Thanks guys!


----------



## surfer kev

Diesel not petrol


----------



## Railroader

TazFND7 said:


> Yoda?


Right you are.


Matt P. said:


> Thanks for all the info, really appreciate it! Does the on site hobby shop normally stock those protoform mazda 6 bodies? Do they normally stock good lipo's? I've got a few good batteries, but I'm looking to get a higher C rating and MAH.


Feel free to give Bill a call:
Bill Pennington(Pennington's Hobby Shop Owner/Operator)
(317) 402-1061​


Matt P. said:


> BTW, I absolutely love Tamiya. I've had Associated, Losi, X-ray, Yokomo, and HPI cars but Tamiya is my favorite.


I can see the beginnings of a beautiful friendship.


Matt P. said:


> I will probably just mount the body I have and run that, but thanks for the offer, I really appreciate it.
> 
> Can't wait to check out r/car on Friday!


Looking forward to racing with you!


charlie2755 said:


> ...I am thankful for my race track and all the great people that race there!


AMEN!!! Have a great Thanksgiving!


velcro said:


> Is the WGT class run in blinky or open speedo, thanks for the help. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone...
> 
> Kris


Open Speedo for WGT


----------



## BadSign

Can't wait til' Friday. I haven't gone racing in the daytime in almost 2 years.

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!


----------



## cwoods34

17.5 car is being rebuilt tonight........ Prepare yourselves........


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> 17.5 car is being rebuilt tonight........ Prepare yourselves........


you have no chance to survive make your time
all you base are belong to us
ha...ha...ha...ha


----------



## martini13

AWWWWWW..YEAAAAA. Im in fellas. see ya FRIDAY...early.Work is just gonna have to wait.:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## smokefan

I am Thankful for all my friends at R/Car. See u all Friday


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> you have no chance to survive make your time
> all you base are belong to us
> ha...ha...ha...ha


That will NEVER get old............


----------



## surfer kev

I would like to say Happy Thanksgiving to ALL my R/Car family. Won't be able to make it this week end. To many family events during race times. Maybe next year. See you all trackside next week.


----------



## RHammer

*The Time Has Come*

http://www.teamassociated.com/cars_and_trucks/TC6.1/Factory_Team/


Time for a new Team Green chassis.:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Go green!!!









The only green I root for.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

It is pretty cool. Now I'm like 4 chassis behind! Here's the list of what makes it new: http://www.teamassociated.com/news/announcements/721-New_Parts_for_the_TC6.1_FT_Kit/


----------



## wlpjr2

IndyHobbies.com said:


> It is pretty cool. Now I'm like 4 chassis behind! Here's the list of what makes it new: http://www.teamassociated.com/news/announcements/721-New_Parts_for_the_TC6.1_FT_Kit/


3 on order already, price is $397 tax included (that's $371, plus $26 in tax). Let me know if you want to be added to the list.


----------



## jonesy112

I'm #1 on that list right? 

I can already guess that statement will be used against me somehow within the next 3 posts lol


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

wlpjr2 said:


> 3 on order already, price is $397 tax included (that's $371, plus $26 in tax). Let me know if you want to be added to the list.


I'm going to talk to Santa (Mrs. Black) and see if she will endeavor to make me happy. 

BTW, the RCAR website is down this morning. Not sure why, but we will get it up ASAP.


----------



## Kevin Cole

velcro said:


> Is the WGT class run in blinky or open speedo, thanks for the help. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone...
> 
> Kris


13.5/Open Speed Control/Open 200mm Body/Single Cell Lipo


----------



## Kevin Cole

IndyHobbies.com said:


> BTW, the RCAR website is down this morning. Not sure why, but we will get it up ASAP.


For some reason the Homestead acct continues to return to the original credit card Floyd had used to start the account...which is now cancelled.

The past two cycles I have had to go to Homestead and update the card info, which is now a dedicated acct for the website only.

Payment is being processed and the site should be back up soon.

Hopefully the new card number will be saved this go around so we do not have the same issue on the next billing cycle.

Of course there is no way to get to speak to an actual human at Homestead to assure the problem is solved, we'll just keep an eye on it when the next cycle comes around.

Sorry for the inconvenience guys...

See y'all Friday morning.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Happy Thanksgiving*


----------



## PDK RACING

Time to put down the radios and pick up the fork. Happy thanks giving to all at r/car


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> I'm #1 on that list right?
> 
> I can already guess that statement will be used against me somehow within the next 3 posts lol


Maybe then you can win a race!



Was that what you were looking for?

And now this is where I have THAT post used against me in less than two replies. :wave:


----------



## Railroader

The FF03 is in the garage for Friday. I was going to run the TA05 in 17.5, but I want to run USGT so I will run it in that class tomorrow.

USGT and Mini Coopers for me tomorrow. I will probably have a loaner Cooper with me if anyone is interested.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Mini-Coopers are not on the menu tomorrow...unless we have 5 or more & it will be a paid class since it is a trophy race.

They would be in the cash pay-out category since I did not order trophies for that class(due to sparse car counts in the class).


----------



## Kevin Cole

_*Is the Turkey done...*_


----------



## jonesy112

Haooy Thanksgiving everyone. Hope everyone eats themselves into a food coma today. 

I will see you all tommmorrow. Im leaving Des Moines EARLY in the am. Hoping to show up right when the racing gets started at 1


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Mini-Coopers are not on the menu tomorrow...unless we have 5 or more & it will be a paid class since it is a trophy race.
> 
> They would be in the cash pay-out category since I did not order trophies for that class(due to sparse car counts in the class).


D'OH!!!

I knew that! Sorry Kevin.

I guess I will just bring all of my coopers and create my own class. :devil:

Actually, I think I am going to leave all the Coopers home and focus on USGT and fellowship. I will probably have 100X more fun that way.

I am looking forward to tomorrow. A LOT.

I propose a pool to be started on the duel between myself and my arch-nemesis. It will be epic.


----------



## AquaRacer

Happy Thanksgiving to all!! May all have a blessed day with Family, Friends and good food!!


----------



## bemain

Railroader said:


> D'OH!!!
> 
> I knew that! Sorry Kevin.
> 
> I guess I will just bring all of my coopers and create my own class. :devil:
> 
> Actually, I think I am going to leave all the Coopers home and focus on USGT and fellowship. I will probably have 100X more fun that way.
> 
> I am looking forward to tomorrow. A LOT.
> 
> I propose a pool to be started on the duel between myself and my arch-nemesis. It will be epic.


What.... No Coopers. I'll have mine and Ben's.


----------



## Railroader

Cooper turn out has been light (very slowly picking up), I think Kevin made a good call not ordering a trophy for that class.


----------



## Railroader

If they show, coopers will have a money payout instead of a trophy.


----------



## regets ama

Railroader said:


> D'OH!!!
> 
> 
> I propose a pool to be started on the duel between myself and my arch-nemesis. It will be epic.



if you are getting in a pool bring your floaties,,,,,,,'cause i'll be swimming laps around you,,,,,,,

Archie


----------



## Kevin Cole

Free Mini-Cooper racing will return next Friday...

With this weekends trophy race I ordered trophies for the classes that consistently have 5 or more cars.
If we have 5 or more Coopers show up, five dollars of each entry will go toward a cash pay-out for the winner.

I am doing the same for VTA, 17.5 12th scale, and any other class that shows.

Depending on the overall car count for the event, I will consider 4 or more cars.


----------



## jtsbell

Don't think Cody&I will be there tomorrow as Cody has to WORK.Have fun and good LUCK to everyone.


----------



## smokefan

jtsbell said:


> Don't think Cody&I will be there tomorrow as Cody has to WORK.Have fun and good LUCK to everyone.


That sucks that u guys won't be there. We will try to carry the Captnjack motorsports flag for u .


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> That sucks that u guys won't be there. We will try to carry the Captnjack motorsports flag for u .


Is it an all-white flag? Ya know, like someone would wave to indicate defeat........?


----------



## jtsbell

I know that sucks cause I got 2 new motors to try out and new set ups too try out.


----------



## jonesy112

Already on the road from Iowa and headed straight to the track. Will see you all in about 6 hours.i should be all good and jacked up on redbull and coffee by the time I get there :freak:


----------



## tmt

whats going on today at track


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

tmt said:


> whats going on today at track


http://www.rcarindy.com/Cold_Turkey_Classic_3_1_.pdf

Cold Turkey Classic! Follow link above for a larger version. On-road event today. Oval on Sunday. On the website, go to the "Schedule" page in the future if you want to know what's happening at R/CAR day by day.










http://www.rcarindy.com


----------



## wlpjr2

*Oval on Saturday*

Just in case you didn't look at the flyer!


----------



## smokefan

Was good to see everyone today. I am going to take a break from racing, I think I will let Kyle run my car in usgt and let him run his in 17.5. Cody W. thanks again for all your help today with kyle car. Tom awesome run in the b you looked really good. See u all in a couple wks Kevin and Angie thanks for the great track.


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Tom awesome run in the b you looked really good.


Thanks! I wish I could have maintained that momentum in the A Main, but I lost focus. But I did finish the race and ended up fifth (I think). I need a touch more motor, not sure the Novak Havok/21.5SS is doing it for me anymore. I'm going to try my Kinetic in spec mode next week and set up a 21.5 Ballistic.


smokefan said:


> See u all in a couple wks Kevin and Angie thanks for the great track.


*ALWAYS* a pleasure racing with you and Kyle.


----------



## Railroader

Jerry B. I found a Subaru body that would work pretty good in USGT - the Cusco Dunlop Subaru Impreza: http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=51375


----------



## BadSign

Had a great time today, despite my brain fades in the main- just glad I made the A!

Thanks again, Kevin and Angie! and Matt


----------



## Railroader

Congratulations to all those who won trophies and ca$h yesterday. Some of those were hard won.

I'm already looking forward to this coming Friday! Hopefully I will have a new powertrain installed and gain a little more speed.


----------



## AquaRacer

Cwoods34 you have a PM!!


----------



## AquaRacer

Had a great time yesterday, despite breaking a few parts along the way!! A couple of bearings, steering knuckle & we'll leave it at that for now. It does happen to everyone at some point, nobody is excluded from this club. He He He..

Thanks to Kevin, Angie and Matt for all that you do!! We are very lucky / blessed to have such an awesome place to race at..

Looking forward to Friday Night Racing already!!!:wave:


----------



## cwoods34

AquaRacer said:


> Cwoods34 you have a PM!!


Replied!


----------



## AquaRacer

cwoods34 said:


> Replied!


Replied Back!!


----------



## cwoods34

AquaRacer said:


> Replied Back!!


Yep.......


----------



## regets ama

Railroader said:


> Congratulations to all those who won trophies and ca yesterday. Some of those were hard won.
> 
> I'm already looking forward to this coming Friday! Hopefully I will have a new powertrain installed and gain a little more speed.


More HP? try some soldering tips and fancyfied wiring looms. Thanks Tom for updating my TC5,,,,,,,,,and great run / win in the usgt b-main.

Thanks Kevin for the event, great entertainment and fun whether running for 1st, 2nd,3rd or 12th, 13th,14th. It's encouraging just to put in laps, hunt for a quick lap or respecting another driver's racing line in front of you and then being ready to pass at the correct moment.

Matt, my apology that I forgot to give you a ride home,,,,,,,got to I465 and I69 before I realized,,,,,,,,,,hope you aren't still there waiting and eating all that pie!

Is this wednesday for on road or oval,,,,,,,,I could use some more R&D time.


----------



## smokefan

Anybody tried the speed Passion 17.5's motors


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> More HP? try some soldering tips and fancyfied wiring looms. Thanks Tom for updating my TC5,,,,,,,,,and great run / win in the usgt b-main.


If only I knew someone remotely competent in soldering... 

I'm getting ready to go through my USGT car and tidy up the wiring. Going to try going stealth-mode with the wires.

This thread has some good wiring examples and tips: http://www.rctech.net/forum/electri...t-cleanest-electronics-installation-pics.html

And this thread explains soldering well: http://www.rctech.net/forum/radio-electronics/336870-how-solder-correctly-not-so-brief-lesson.html


----------



## Railroader

SOLD!!!



This one took 40 minutes. I am seriously not asking enough for my stuff. 



Railroader said:


> Here's the first thing I am selling with the new lighting:
> 
> *Tamiya M03m New Fiat Body*
> $60 no radio
> $90 with Losi 2.4 RTR radio and receiver
> R/Car prices. I'll add $20 when I list it in on rctech.net or the sales forum on hobbytalk
> 
> _Upgrades_ [from base $100 kit]:
> 
> Oil filled shocks/dampers - plastic
> Aluminum steering knuckles
> Aluminum motor heat sink
> Novak XRS ESC
> Bearings (all around)
> Hi-tech servo saver


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> Anybody tried the speed Passion 17.5's motors


SMOOTH. Just like their ESC's.........


----------



## rockin_bob13

He didn't say "fast", or "good",,,, "smooth".


----------



## wlpjr2

I have a 17.5 Speed Passion motor in stock


----------



## cwoods34

rockin_bob13 said:


> He didn't say "fast", or "good",,,, "smooth".


Smooth is fast and good.....

I remember Bill Sydor cleaning house in USGT at the last Hurricane race with a 21.5 Speed Passion.......


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Smooth is fast and good.....
> 
> I remember Bill Sydor cleaning house in USGT at the last Hurricane race with a 21.5 Speed Passion.......


Didn't he have a lap on the whole A Main field? 

For not being "fast" or "good", he sure was "smoo[ooooo]th" (and The Dominator of USGT).


----------



## smokefan

Lol yea he did clean up pretty good in the hurricane race


----------



## smokefan

Bill how much u going to sell the Associated 6.1 for?


----------



## Railroader

*ANOTHER* defector?!?! I think you guys are all drawn to the blue... but like moths, instead of the moon (tamiya) you guys are going to the bug light.


----------



## Railroader

Anyone have a Speed Passion programming card? 

Bill Pennington, can you get one in stock?


----------



## Kevin Cole

regets ama said:


> Is this wednesday for on road or oval,,,,,,,,I could use some more R&D time.


This Wednesday will be on-road...the switch to oval will be the following week, and the entire month of December.

More details this Wednesday at the track.


----------



## AquaRacer

Railroader said:


> Anyone have a Speed Passion programming card?
> 
> Bill Pennington, can you get one in stock?


Tom, I have one. I use it on the stock club race speed control. I am sure it would work for many speed passion ESC's. I always have it with me. 
Brian B


----------



## Railroader

AquaRacer said:


> Tom, I have one. I use it on the stock club race speed control. I am sure it would work for many speed passion ESC's. I always have it with me.
> Brian B


Excellent! Thanks Brian. I bought a spec one to try in USGT.


----------



## wlpjr2

Railroader said:


> Anyone have a Speed Passion programming card?
> 
> Bill Pennington, can you get one in stock?


Have one in stock!


----------



## Railroader

wlpjr2 said:


> Have one in stock!


Why didn't you sell it to me Friday?!? Just joking, I'll buy it Friday if you still have it. Don't hold it if someone wants to buy it.


----------



## regets ama

Railroader said:


> Didn't he have a lap on the whole A Main field?
> 
> For not being "fast" or "good", he sure was "smoo[ooooo]th" (and The Dominator of USGT).


Tom,
do you know what kind of chassis he had for his usgt?


----------



## Kevin Cole

I think it was a Corally


----------



## Railroader

He had.... Wait for it... Wait for it... A Tamiya 417 with gear riffs front and rear.

Best.

Chassis.

Evar!!!

.... and I have renewed my fundraising efforts to get one. Pretty much selling everything except my FF03 and TA05 to get one. Might even sell the FF03.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> I think it was a Corally


Didn't he use the Corally in 17.5?


----------



## jtsbell

THE SPEED PASSION stock progarmmer card will not work on the 2.0&2.1 esc, they take a diff.one.


----------



## smokefan

Railroader said:


> *ANOTHER* defector?!?! I think you guys are all drawn to the blue... but like moths, instead of the moon (tamiya) you guys are going to the bug light.


Maybe  but I won't do anything till after this season. BTW if u bought the stock spec speedo u will love it its smooooth. BTW my car is back to 17.5 :tongue:


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> He had.... Wait for it... Wait for it... A Tamiya 417 with gear riffs front and rear.
> 
> Best.
> 
> Chassis.
> 
> Evar!!!
> 
> .... and I have renewed my fundraising efforts to get one. Pretty much selling everything except my FF03 and TA05 to get one. Might even sell the FF03.


Please carefully explain to me what makes the 417 superior to any other option on the market.

If the reasoning is due to manufacturing by Tamiya, what does this company do that separates it from other TC companies?

1,000 words, APA formatting. Due this Friday.


----------



## PDK RACING

Pixie dust. I did it in two words


----------



## cwoods34

PDK RACING said:


> Pixie dust. I did it in two words


I LOL'd. But, no formatting, and I don't see a works cited page. I'll give you a C+.


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> BTW if u bought the stock spec speedo u will love it its smooooth


I heard that. Is it Barry White smoooooooooth? 


smokefan said:


> my car is back to 17.5 :tongue:


What wat?!?! :freak: I have about four 17.5 motors. I ain't skeerd.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Please carefully explain to me what makes the 417 superior to any other option on the market.
> 
> If the reasoning is due to manufacturing by Tamiya, what does this company do that separates it from other TC companies?
> 
> 1,000 words, APA formatting. Due this Friday.


Two words: 1Pixie dust.


PDK RACING said:


> 1Pixie dust. I did it in two words


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> I LOL'd. But, no formatting, and I don't see a works cited page. I'll give you a C+.


What is this? Wikipedia?!?! "Citation needed".... Common knowledge doesn't need "citing".


----------



## Railroader

I have two more words to get this crowd fired up: Foam Tires.

Pop yer popcorn folks, it's about to get oooglie in here!


----------



## bobbynindy

LMAOROF at railroader :freak:


----------



## smokefan

Foam tires what's those lol


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I have two more words to get this crowd fired up: Foam Tires.
> 
> Pop yer popcorn folks, it's about to get oooglie in here!


Ken Miller's ears just perked up.....he will be making an appearance on this forum in 5.....4....3....2....1.........


----------



## smokefan

Who is this Ken Miller u speak of


----------



## martini13

As USGT starts to grow in strenght. Just wait itll be just like VTA. The rules Im sure will change. 25.5s,and 1550weight. lol. Hope not


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> As USGT starts to grow in strenght. Just wait itll be just like VTA. The rules Im sure will change. 25.5s,and 1550weight. lol. Hope not


Shut up!!! Shut up!!! Shut up!!! Shut up!!! Shut up!!! Shut up!!! Don't give them any ideas.

ESCs with boost killed VTA (at least for me). The killer to most classes is "chasing the latest and greatest" tech.

I'm riding the USGT wave until it crashes.


----------



## smokefan

Honestly the only thing I could see them doing is actually specing a tire. Usgt is fun, but I am going back to 17.5 sedan. I think I am going to pick up 1 of those smoooth Speed Passion motors soon.


----------



## jtsbell

Steve you got it on the usgt 25.5and closed speedo.


----------



## trerc

smokefan said:


> BTW my car is back to 17.5 :tongue:





smokefan said:


> Honestly the only thing I could see them doing is actually specing a tire. Usgt is fun, but I am going back to 17.5 sedan. I think I am going to pick up 1 of those smoooth Speed Passion motors soon.


Maaaaan I thought you said you was on a break!?! :tongue:


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> As USGT starts to grow in strenght. Just wait itll be just like VTA. The rules Im sure will change. 25.5s,and 1550weight. lol. Hope not


What, the 21.5 isn't slow enough?!?


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> Honestly the only thing I could see them doing is actually specing a tire. Usgt is fun, but I am going back to 17.5 sedan. I think I am going to pick up 1 of those smoooth Speed Passion motors soon.


There..... Is.... A spec tire..... For USGT......


----------



## jtsbell

OH! I forgot the10LBS of extra weight.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> There..... Is.... A spec tire..... For USGT......


i was thinking the same thing myself......im confused. (insert random ralph wiggum quote here)


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> I have two more words to get this crowd fired up: Foam Tires.
> 
> Pop yer popcorn folks, it's about to get oooglie in here!





jonesy112 said:


> Ken Miller's ears just perked up.....he will be making an appearance on this forum in 5.....4....3....2....1.........


It would be the ONLY way I run touring again......but don't bother, until the class picks up and shows life I ain't investing in another class to see it fall to the wayside. AND will not do any cheater enticing Blinky crap, especially in a class that really handles and can be raced. If you guys only knew half the store behind "blinky" you'd never look at it the same way.


----------



## surfer kev

aperance of blinky mode esc just ordered.?.?.?.?


----------



## smokefan

cwoods34 said:


> There..... Is.... A spec tire..... For USGT......


Let me clarify instead of the treaded national rules I like the hurricane tire rules. But its really a non issue for me. Trevor I took a day off and am fully rested now lol


----------



## smokefan

I like blinky and from the numbers I would say many others do too. But everyone has there opinions.


----------



## martini13

cwoods34 said:


> What, the 21.5 isn't slow enough?!?


If they change the rules on USGT. To slow the class down Im out of it. Just like VTA it was so fun until they went to a snails pace.If anything make the car weight less.Im haven a great time the way it is... lookn foward to friday points series.Im maken some changes to my whips(cars) go little faster.


----------



## cwoods34

I would rather run 21.5 boost instead of 17.5 blinky.... But that's a whole 'nother story.

Who decided that 17.5 was the benchmark? 

What if it had been decided 13.5 instead?

Would everyone become a better driver much faster? (my opinion yes)

I drive a mod car better (not "faster" mind you) because I know I have enough power to shred the front end if I drive recklessly...... Some guys need this mentality for 17.5!!!


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> I like blinky and from the numbers I would say many others do too. But everyone has there opinions.


Agreed 100%

It's kind of funny, the only classes dying are the open-speedo ones.


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> If they change the rules on USGT. To slow the class down Im out of it. Just like VTA it was so fun until they went to a snails pace.If anything make the car weight less.Im haven a great time the way it is... lookn foward to friday points series.Im maken some changes to my whips(cars) go little faster.


VTA when it first came out (before boosted speedos) at 21.5 was perfect.

Then the next gen of speedos came out and (in my opinion) the cars got too fast for the specced tires.

Then the USVTA guys over-reacted (again, my opinion) and changed to 25.5. 

Nails on the coffin.


----------



## cwoods34

jtsbell said:


> OH! I forgot the10LBS of extra weight.


I'm ok with the weight in GT, but that's because my TC3 has had one too many quarts of Ben & Jerry's.......


----------



## smokefan

Cody I understand what your saying. But being the cheap skate I am I really like that sp spec speedo its smoooth.lol


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> It's kind of funny, the only classes dying are the open-speedo ones.


Boost has its place...... We have a boosted class in Indy ya know.


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> It would be the ONLY way I run touring again......but don't bother, until the class picks up and shows life I ain't investing in another class to see it fall to the wayside. AND will not do any cheater enticing Blinky crap, especially in a class that really handles and can be raced. If you guys only knew half the store behind "blinky" you'd never look at it the same way.


You'll have cheaters in any class (except no-rules classes, which, let's be honest, no one wants). 

The key is to have a great group of guys (which R/Car has) that polices themselves and peer pressure to squash the motivations that cause people to cheat. 

With the way the R/Car guys help one another with setups and driving style, we all get to know each other better and the motivation to win at all costs goes away. The competition level increases and so does the desire to win in an honest sportsmanlike manner. Win-win.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Boost has its place...... We have a boosted class in Indy ya know.


There are two classes that regularly (fairly) run boosted. And in both the numbers have been dropping. I know, I used to run both of them until a month or so ago.


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Let me clarify instead of the treaded national rules I like the hurricane tire rules. But its really a non issue for me. Trevor I took a day off and am fully rested now lol


I like the Solaris tires being specced in our area. Not too likey of the USGT/USVTA tires rules.


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> There are two classes that regularly (fairly) run boosted. And in both the numbers have been dropping. I know, I used to run both of them until a month or so ago.


So let me ask....... You stopped running them...... Why? Sheer curiosity!


----------



## martini13

Speakn of a class thats falln to the wayside 1/12.wow were you guys go.......? Wasnt that foam?Those cars lay the traction down for us rubbers.lol:tongue:


----------



## smokefan

When does the points series start?


----------



## smokefan

Hehe u said rubbers


----------



## martini13

smokefan said:


> When does the points series start?


This FRIDAY..HOME BOY:dude:


----------



## smokefan

What about Sundays, my Fridays are getting limited due to work.


----------



## ThrottleKing

cwoods34 said:


> So let me ask....... You stopped running them...... Why? Sheer curiosity!


I had a work thing in the way so I stopped the 1/12 thing and I really don't miss the boosted stuff. If I want to go faster I go to a faster class and motor. Boosted 13.5 to me was like running mod 1/12 in the old days. Still it costs too much to go fast (you need a big tire budget) Blinky just takes away added set up time and testing that can be well spent on chassis set up and proper gearing. Also if you haver ever been going through a chicane and the boost comes on just as another car cuts you off, its ugly.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jonesy112

smokefan said:


> What about Sundays, my Fridays are getting limited due to work.


If i remember right, Kevin will run two seperate point series, one for fridays and one for sundays. I just dont know when he will start the sunday one, he hasnt made any annoucements about that yet


----------



## ThrottleKing

I tried the boosted 13.5 oval class this past weekend and it is not for me. I had hoped the tires would do better on oval but its much worse. 6 runs on a set of tires is about all you get when you cut them down to a good race height. I am out after that. I sure do miss running on road with you guys. I however am loving the Sportsman trucks. Yes, they are slow but the comp level is so good and having a 20 car deep field on Tuesdays is awesome. I hope to be back on the road course soon as I am getting dizzy going in circles.:freak:

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> I like blinky and from the numbers I would say many others do too. But everyone has there opinions.


EVERYBODY'S OPINION IS WRONG BUT MINE!!!

Wait...

Wat?

I like both, and each has their place. Racers vote with their wallet.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> So let me ask....... You stopped running them...... Why? Sheer curiosity!


The reason I got into the classes was because I decided to focus on foam tire classes to increase my driving ability and test myself at the higher speeds. And then when I'd show up to run them and no one else did. I realized that if I wanted to race, at all, I better be prepared to race what showed up. I don't have enough racing funds to maintain foam and rubber. 

I have no idea why the other "regular" guys stopped showing up.


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> What about Sundays, my Fridays are getting limited due to work.


I might have to switch to Sundays if/when my work changes. I like Sundays more, more heats=more racing!


----------



## Railroader

Are you guys all out of popcorn yet? See what just saying the "F" word does to this thread. Stupid four letter word anyway.


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> ...but the comp level is so good and having a 20 car deep field ...


That's what USGT and 17.5 are like. 

It is AWESOME!!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Like I said if I could still be running on road I would be.

Jeremiah


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> Like I said if I could still be running on road I would be.
> 
> Jeremiah


Of course. Just teasing you with what you're missing. 

If I ran oval it would be the sportsman trucks for sure.


----------



## Miller Time

martini13 said:


> Speakn of a class thats falln to the wayside 1/12.wow were you guys go.......? Wasnt that foam?Those cars lay the traction down for us rubbers.lol:tongue:


Personally speaking, the primary reason is I literally have been hitting every track in the mid-west trying to get up to speed for 12th mod under different track conditions. Over 5000 miles in my vehicle plus times Dunn or Sean drove, just since the mid September.

Tom, the Blinky issue is not ONLY about racers cheating, when a 0 timing spec profile class has racers sorting through brand after brand of ESC to find the runs that run faster in 1 cell or one that runs cooler.......some esc on the 'approved list' were out before blinky and are not downloadable, one brand has already been hacked, for $150 I can have a esc that techs completely blinky but ....there is more but nobody wants to here it 

As for the racers voting, yeah every one said Brushless would be cheaper, and even, and everyone ignored when the people in the know said it would open a can of worms, well the people in the know say blinky is not the way to control speed and yet here we are.


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> Tom, the Blinky issue is not ONLY about racers cheating, when a 0 timing spec profile class has racers sorting through brand after brand of ESC to find the runs that run faster in 1 cell or one that runs cooler.......some esc on the 'approved list' were out before blinky and are not downloadable, one brand has already been hacked, for $150 I can have a esc that techs completely blinky but ....there is more but nobody wants to here it


AS I said before, cheaters will cheat. Either with spec or open ESCs. Most of us are well aware of the hacked blinky modes. As for racers sorting through brand after brand... well, that is the nature of the hobby and for some it is part of the fun. 

*AND... BOOSTED CLASS RACERS STILL SORT THROUGH SPEEDOS FOR THE ONE THAT GIVES .000001s FASTER LAP TIMES!!!* 

For myself, being one who does not sort through speedos, it is entertaining watching those who do, and buying (cheaply I might add) their not-quite-good-enough-for-elite-class-racing speedos. You'll never stop the cheaters unless you make it a completely handout-randomly-assigned everything (complete car). And I'll say it again: The best way to stop that is to have a great bunch of guys to race with that feel pressured to compete on an level playing field. To paraphrase Gregory House: "Everybody cheats [or has the capacity to do so]."

To find peace in RC racing I have found that I am most satisfied when I can find a slightly higher level of racer and make it my goal to try and beat them. Some want to dominate the entire field and aren't happy unless they have done so, good for them.


Miller Time said:


> As for the racers voting, yeah every one said Brushless would be cheaper, and even, and everyone ignored when the people in the know said it would open a can of worms, well the people in the know say blinky is not the way to control speed and yet here we are.


I've never heard brushless would be cheaper as a major argument for adopting its use. The major arguments I heard were less maintenance and easier to get "right". In other words it simplifies certain aspects of racing as other areas get more complex. Anyone who wants cheap in RC racing doesn't understand higher level RC racing. Cheap RC racing has it's place, but even then it is NEVER as cheap as those promoting it make it out to be. Yet, I will concede, having a rules set where the ESC is limited to blinky mode or ROAR-approved non-boosted keeps the costs (while still high) at a reasonable level for most who love the hobby.


----------



## Kevin Cole

You guys really need a hobby for the days you're not racing.

*2011/2012 RULES ARE SET IN STONE...NO RULE CHANGES AT R/CAR*

We will have to bend for the traveling series that race at R/CAR and run different rules. Unfortunately I think it will hurt the car count and locals attending...but we will see.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> You guys really need a hobby for the days you're not racing.


Just trying to keep in the running for high post counts. If I can't beat Steger on the track I will _destroy_ him in this race.  Perhaps I need to reprogram my speedo to catch up to you?


Kevin Cole said:


> *2011/2012 RULES ARE SET IN STONE...NO RULE CHANGES AT R/CAR*


Best news EVAHR!!!


Kevin Cole said:


> We will have to bend for the traveling series that race at R/CAR and run different rules. Unfortunately I think it will hurt the car count and locals attending...but we will see.


Understandable.


----------



## rockin_bob13

"Bloodsport" just started on the Versus channel!

Check it out.

12AM-2AM.

VanDamme!


----------



## jonesy112

rockin_bob13 said:


> "Bloodsport" just started on the Versus channel!
> 
> Check it out.
> 
> 12AM-2AM.
> 
> VanDamme!


I never knew cobb was such a badass.....some day he is going to unleash a flying roundhouse kick off the drivers stand


----------



## Railroader

I got CountryTime in the cupboard. A cup sounds good right 'bout now.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I got CountryTime in the cupboard. A cup sounds good right 'bout now.


I should paint him up a body.....countrytime logos on one side, and bloodsport on the other


----------



## Railroader

Two Face style. 

I like it.


----------



## jonesy112

or two bodies, one of each. Then he can just put on whatever body suits his mood. Then we all have warning lol


----------



## Railroader

Ironically, he'd win either time. In Country Time mode he's in the zone, and in Bloodsport mode he'd scare everyone off the track.

Why do we even try?


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Ironically, he'd win either time. In Country Time mode he's in the zone, and in Bloodsport mode he'd scare everyone off the track.
> 
> Why do we even try?


Thats the whole point. try and try until you get good enough to beat him, or anyone else. 

Until your trying to beat Junior...thats just attempting the impossible


----------



## Railroader

I learn just by *watching* Junior's line. It is a privilege to race with that gentleman.


----------



## jonesy112

I will say he is a big reason that I am competent as I am with touring cars. He is always willing to share everything he is doing to the car, then will go out and show you that your driving can improve to find that tenth or two you are still short of him. Then once you get up to his lap time, then he forces you to run 30 laps like that to run with him


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Rather than post a long rant, I'm going to summarize a few thoughts.

- VTA is supposed to be slower. VTA creates close racing from well thought out rules. VTA will never appeal to every racer.

- Racers that complain the most/loudest about "blinky" classes or classes that don't allow xx brand of speed control/motor usually aren't as good of drivers as they think they are - therefore they think everyone who is beating them must have an unfair advantage or is cheating. To put it another way, they should quit worrying about what the other guy is doing and focus on running their own perfect race with a perfectly setup car. When they do that, then they have a right to comment when they don't win.

- Local club racers/classes keep the doors open at most tracks. Please don't alienate a large portion of our hobby by forcing them to run classes that are too fast for their current skill level or too cost prohibitive for their current budget - which may not be as big as what you are willing to spend.

- The majority of people that own r/c surface vehicles *WILL NEVER* set foot on an r/c track. They are perfectly content to run their vehicle in the street, in a parking lot, or in an open field/yard. They don't worry about what are the best rules or what is the best class. They simply have fun.

One final thought...if more people would focus on what is right with our hobby than all the things they perceive as wrong (myself included), then we would all have a lot more fun every day at the track. After all, we are racing toy cars with a bunch of grown men - which will never look good on a resume' or online dating profile.


----------



## smokefan

As long as I can show up with a car and have fun and hang out with some great people I am happy. And to me that's what makes R/Car great is the people. I like Tom find people to race with whether that's for first or last. See u all in a wk. Cody W. I will have more questions for u.


----------



## dragrace

martini13 said:


> Speakn of a class thats falln to the wayside 1/12.wow were you guys go.......? Wasnt that foam?Those cars lay the traction down for us rubbers.lol:tongue:


Hey Steve,

Been wanting to race at Indy but with work and traveling it's been hard. I will try to make it there soon and put some grip down for ya.....hahahha:tongue:

Steve Dunn


----------



## PDK RACING

I'm going to be out in a few. Just had to make some changes and needed time to make them. I have new voltage booster to try 2.5g is all it added hell of a lot better than the 12g lipo. Also ordered 5 setd of tires and found a place to get them for $5 front and $5 rear. All I need to know is what day is 1/12th running Wed Fri Sun. But if 1/12 goes away I will look into traveling to get my fix. I'm done with rubber. But would love to try foam tc. How about a 1750g car with 1200kv 380-can on 2100 mah 10c 1-cell. I think it would be a big hit.


----------



## PDK RACING

Racers that complain the most/loudest about "blinky" classes or classes that don't allow xx brand of speed control/motor usually aren't as good of drivers as they think they are - therefore they think everyone who is beating them must have an unfair advantage or is cheating. To put it another way, they should quit worrying about what the other guy is doing and focus on running their own perfect race with a perfectly setup car. When they do that, then they have a right to comment when they don't win.

*I have never considered myself good and I will yell on top of a moutain with a bull horn that Blinky sucks. I have felt this way back in the indyslots days of vta.*


----------



## cwoods34

You can blow up a motor with any current boosting ESC, so to me that's not the issue.

I like it because it creates a lot more driving and throttle feel, even if it is only .3 seconds faster per lap. 

BUT I will run whatever the track runs! if 17.5 blinky is the "it" class them so be it!


----------



## cwoods34

Ya know, if we all ran MOD there wouldn't be any ESC issues


----------



## PDK RACING

cwoods34 said:


> Ya know, if we all ran MOD there wouldn't be any ESC issues


MOD Most Organized Destruction class. I bet bill will love to see more mod. Instead of a lower or upper arm he would see left and right sides being replaced. lol But it was cool to see chuck run his 4.5 mod tc. You could hear him down the back stretch.


----------



## PDK RACING

I saw one track would tec cars by rpm. I guess you could do it the same way fly boys use on props. One 1/1 racing class would make the winner carry more weight in the next race or in our case main. But being in manufacturing from my teen years till now 20+ years no two widgets are built the same. Even off the same machine that is why tolerances are used.


----------



## surfer kev

MY 2 CENTS.........

I race at R/car because of the great people who run there. Everyone that comes Makes the event enjoyable. These people are like a second family to mine. I have raced there had an issue and not had a problem finding someone to help me with my issues. (Most of the time it is the loose nut behind the wheel.) I always felt these forums where to promote R/C racing not blemish it. We all need to discuss new ideas to Make our positive atmosphere at R/car better but keep in mind others that don't race r/car on a regualr basis get on here to see how it is going and this reading material can make some choose to race there or not. I would tell anyone who is interested to come race at R/car. In my years of being in the racing industry atmosphere can make or break a facility. Competition helps but if it is not fun then why do it?

Like I said My 2 cents


----------



## Miller Time

PDK RACING said:


> I saw one track would tec cars by rpm. I guess you could do it the same way fly boys use on props. One 1/1 racing class would make the winner carry more weight in the next race or in our case main. But being in manufacturing from my teen years till now 20+ years no two widgets are built the same. Even off the same machine that is why tolerances are used.


Did this in Ft Wayne some time back with 19t rubber T/C. something like an OZ for each win and loose an OZ for a loose till back to legal limit. I admit I like the idea even though the guy got faster as weight was aded it became fun to see how much he could carry, I think he ended with basically another 6 cell pack 



surfer kev said:


> MY 2 CENTS.........
> 
> I race at R/car because of the great people who run there. Everyone that comes Makes the event enjoyable. These people are like a second family to mine. I have raced there had an issue and not had a problem finding someone to help me with my issues. (Most of the time it is the loose nut behind the wheel.) I always felt these forums where to promote R/C racing not blemish it. We all need to discuss new ideas to Make our positive atmosphere at R/car better but keep in mind others that don't race r/car on a regualr basis get on here to see how it is going and this reading material can make some choose to race there or not. I would tell anyone who is interested to come race at R/car. In my years of being in the racing industry atmosphere can make or break a facility. Competition helps but if it is not fun then why do it?
> 
> Like I said My 2 cents


I could not agree more....that said constructive banter is what keeps the hobby progressing, but it MUST REMAIN CIVIL,


----------



## cwoods34

I "may" give the TC3 a good workout this weekend.........


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I hear a lot of theories of how mod would solve all the problems in r/c onroad racing. While it certainly *could* solve many of the electronic issues we have seen with brushless racing, it is not a panacea.

Mod will never solve the problem of track dimensions, track barrier design, and driver ego.

- Track dimennsions/track layouts at most of the indoor carpet tracks I've been to are too small to effectively run many of the faster motors. When "stock" motor classes are turning lap times that are similar to mod speeds, then the track/layout really isn't ideal for mod. If the only place you can go fast is in a straight line (main straight) on a given layout, then I might suggest r/c drag racing as an alternative option.

- Track barrier design (in combination with layouts) at most of the indoor carpet tracks I've been to is unforgiving at best and destructive at worst. When you have unforgiving barriers with little to no run-off area, then expect to see a lot of broken cars from even the best drivers. Most of the r/c tracks I've raced at are the equivalent of a 1:1 race at a temporary street course. Even a small mistake by the best drivers will end up with a car hitting the wall. Since most r/c drivers fund their own efforts, it is in our own best interest to keep racing affordable by not breaking our cars every run.

- Driver ego will always prevent *SOME *drivers from running an approriate overall speed for any given layout. They will put a faster motor in their car to compensate for the fact that their car isn't setup well for the infield or for their lack of driving ability. The consequence on the track is that usually these drivers end up out of control everywhere on the track. This creates accidents that either break their own car, other driver's cars, or both. 

I'm not suggesting that mod doesn't have a place in r/c racing. What I am saying is that the type of electric mod racing that I often hear would solve all our problems doesn't have any place at the typical r/c track that many of us race at. The real solution is to build an r/c facility that is well suited to running mod speeds from the ground up. The track surface, layout, and barriers all must be designed with mod speeds in mind to create the most cost effective and competitive racing possible.

Before someone suggests that I'm wrong, do your own research on the type of tracks that the rest of the world races on. Many are outdoor tracks designed for nitro cars - which have plenty of room to race and run-off areas if there is a mistake. Many temporary layouts have car friendly barriers (or in some places on the track no barriers at all). A quick Google search for rc 1/10 world electric touring cars provide the following results (http://www.google.com/#q=rc+1/10+wo...w.,cf.osb&fp=3f06ae891babc88&biw=1024&bih=592). Notice the difference between the tracks in the videos and the average indoor facility in the US.

In closing, an r/c electric mod race shouldn't look like a professional cage match where 8 cars enter and 1 car leaves or is running at the end.


----------



## cwoods34

I completely agree with you, and I hope you could see some of my sarcasm. My theory only works if EVERYONE can wheel mod speed on any track consistently.

Most stock classes in Europe are 13.5 or 10.5...... BUT they have huge asphalt tracks!


----------



## Railroader

Sarcasm is the Achilles heel of online forums.


----------



## HPITim846

Hey guys a little confused on the rules for Sportsman TC class. What type of bodies are approved? IE Car type of body, camaro, mustang those type of sports cars? And what is the limits on lipos for it? IE Max mAh's, C rating, and I assume only a 2s. Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## jonesy112

HPITim846 said:


> Hey guys a little confused on the rules for Sportsman TC class. What type of bodies are approved? IE Car type of body, camaro, mustang those type of sports cars? And what is the limits on lipos for it? IE Max mAh's, C rating, and I assume only a 2s. Any info would be great. Thanks


Any body is approved, as long as its for a 1/10th scale TC. GT style bodies, sports car bodies, and clam shells are all approved. 

There is no limit on the battery, no max mah, no max C, it just has to be a 2 cell ROAR approved battery


----------



## PDK RACING

Holy cow. Do any of you have jobs. Lol


----------



## jonesy112

PDK RACING said:


> Holy cow. Do *[any /B] of you have jobs. Lol*


*

whats that?*


----------



## Railroader

PDK RACING said:


> Holy cow. Do any of you have jobs. Lol


I only work 24 hours a day. Luckily I have internet access. :freak:


----------



## smokefan

Off work now so i can catch up lol


----------



## Railroader

HPITim846 said:


> Hey guys a little confused on the rules for Sportsman TC class. What type of bodies are approved? IE Car type of body, camaro, mustang those type of sports cars? And what is the limits on lipos for it? IE Max mAh's, C rating, and I assume only a 2s. Any info would be great. Thanks





jonesy112 said:


> Any body is approved, as long as its for a 1/10th scale TC. GT style bodies, sports car bodies, and clam shells are all approved.
> 
> There is no limit on the battery, no max mah, no max C, it just has to be a 2 cell ROAR approved battery


As Jonesy said, just about any body is legal as long as the tires are covered and is not over the top or will damage the track carpet. Some guys have ran older VTA-style bodies and some have run basic ROAR TC bodies. While body shapes are important, it is not critical to have a high down force body for the class. What a lot of guys are doing is running bodies that would be legal for our USGT class so that they can run that class as well and only change their motor.

From the first post of this thread:

*Sportsman TC*
Any 2wd/4wd Sedan/TC chassis
Body:True Sports Car bodies ran in GT & GT2 
(Body should look like a real race car, also numbers are preferred)
Motor:Tamiya Silver Can or any 25.5 brushless motor
Tires:Any rubber sedan tire is allowed
Speed Control:Any brushed ESC’s are allowed with the Tamiya motor
The 25.5 must use a ESC from the ROAR spec list of ESC's in spec mode

*RULES THAT YOU NEED TO KNOW*

17.5 TC weight..........1380g
USGT weight.....4WD-1450g /// FWD-1400g
VTA weight................1550g
12th scale weight.......730g
World GT weight.........930g
Ride height...12th Scale 3mm, World GT 4mm, All TC classes 5mm
Open Traction compound at R/CAR
ROAR approved Lipo’s and Motors only
Here is a link to the ROAR Approved List of SPEC ESC's
http://www.roarracing.com/?page_id=737


----------



## cwoods34

Of course we have jobs, how else would we fund our race teams?!?!?


----------



## Railroader

I have a "sugar momma"? And by "racing team" do we mean "free pie" soliciting?


----------



## smokefan

I have to funnel more money into my race team lol


----------



## cwoods34

DOLLAR BILL --- Can you order in........ 1x AE3855 TC3 Steering Rack

I forgot about it with the last parts!


----------



## cwoods34

Can we change the TC weight to 1355? (_comic sans ms_ is now the official sarcasm font of R/CAR)

I had to add 30g last Friday to make the minimum


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> (_comic sans ms_ is now the official sarcasm font of R/CAR)


This is *GENIUS*!!!

And to answer your question about TC weight changes...




Kevin Cole said:


> *2011/2012 RULES ARE SET IN STONE...NO RULE CHANGES AT R/CAR*


:woohoo::wave::devil::roll::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## smokefan

cwoods34 said:


> Can we change the TC weight to 1355? (_comic sans ms_ is now the official sarcasm font of R/CAR)
> 
> I had to add 30g last Friday to make the minimum


I say raise it to 1410


----------



## smokefan

Tom is that a horse or a mule lol


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> I say raise it to 1410


Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## smokefan

Why yes yes I am lol


----------



## jonesy112

Do i need to hold up a sarcasm sign?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Many are outdoor tracks designed for nitro cars - which have plenty of room to race and run-off areas if there is a mistake. Notice the difference between the tracks in the videos and the average indoor facility in the US.


Wow, these tracks are something!


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Do i need to hold up a sarcasm sign?


Maybe.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BTW, I didn't mean OUR track isn't nice!!! I just am amazed that these tracks can pay for themselves. 

Maybe the U.S. Government sends our tax money overseas to help those countries out economically...they in turn spend it on extraordinary R/C facilities? Heck, I would if I had free money!


----------



## Railroader

Some of those tracks are state sponsored. Meaning their government subsidizes it because it provides a national spotlight on the country in a positive light. It also promotes tourism.


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> I say raise it to 1410


I say lower it to 1280 and see how creative people get!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Maybe.


these little video clips should help to explain how to properly use comic sans MS


----------



## Railroader

Was that sarcasm?


----------



## jonesy112

railroader said:


> was that sarcasm?


nooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Railroader

Was _that_ sarcasm?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Railroader said:


> Some of those tracks are state sponsored. Meaning their government subsidizes it because it provides a national spotlight on the country in a positive light. It also promotes tourism.


Makes complete sense. Well considering all the other "stuff" (aka: @#!!#) our government spends money on...we should have the same huh?


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Was _that_ sarcasm?


yes....


----------



## cwoods34

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Makes complete sense. Well considering all the other "stuff" (aka: @#!!#) our government spends money on...we should have the same huh?


There's no reason to travel besides visiting other RC tracks!


----------



## smokefan

cwoods34 said:


> There's no reason to travel besides visiting other RC tracks!


Agreed!!


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> There's no reason to travel besides visiting other RC tracks!


You, are not married, yet.



smokefan said:


> Agreed!!


You, are wrong. Just ask your wife!


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> You, are not married, yet.
> 
> 
> 
> You, are wrong. Just ask your wife!


You, may not believe me when I say a piece of paper won't stop my extra-marital activities. Of course, as the date draws nigh I too am starting to not believe myself.

May 21st...... There may be a massive sell-off of Associated stuff.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> You, may not believe me when I say a piece of paper won't stop my extra-marital activities. Of course, as the date draws nigh I too am starting to not believe myself.
> 
> May 21st...... There may be a massive sell-off of Associated stuff.


Oh, you'll get to keep what you have, you just won't get to use it. 

Just joking, I've been married almost 15 years and my wife lets me do just about anything RC that I want. Good wives are like that.


----------



## smokefan

Does this mean bachelor party at R/Car?


----------



## jonesy112

smokefan said:


> Does this mean bachelor party at R/Car?


i think thats exactly what this means


----------



## jtsbell

My wife was around when I owned big cars,600.00 for a set of tires for one night and throw them away.Go buy motor parts and spend10,000.00.Now I go buy a set of tires and spend35.00 or 80.00 for a motor she is all smiles.


----------



## smokefan

Ugh snow tonight


----------



## RustyS

jonesy112 said:


> i think thats exactly what this means


That would be one hell of a night. Tom, you gonna have rentals that night. I don't think I want to wake up with a hang over and then look at my car and S-O-B, why did I do that?


----------



## Railroader

RustyS said:


> That would be one hell of a night. Tom, you gonna have rentals that night. I don't think I want to wake up with a hang over and then look at my car and S-O-B, why did I do that?


I am slowly selling all the rentals... Trimming the herd down to manageable proportions.


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Does this mean bachelor party at R/Car?


----------



## jonesy112

It's going to be legen......wait for it.....dary


----------



## Railroader




----------



## mQuillin

$275 for the tc6
With Lipo,servo,wheels,body,receiver.


----------



## HPITim846

mQuillin said:


> $275 for the tc6
> With Lipo,servo,wheels,body,receiver.


Any pics of it?


----------



## starrx

mQuillin said:


> $275 for the tc6
> With Lipo,servo,wheels,body,receiver.


you got pm


----------



## cwoods34

If NPH and Do-you-smell-what-Barack-is-cooking Obama will be there, I don't think "legendary" is a strong enough word.

Jonesy - have the mod ready for Friday........

Tom - have the..... You know what, nevermind..........


----------



## PDK RACING

Anyone running 1/12 just let me know what motor to install. 17.5 or 13.5. Hell if ya want i will even go 21.5. Im open for Wednesday or friday or sunday.


----------



## redrider1940

PDK RACING said:


> Anyone running 1/12 just let me know what motor to install. 17.5 or 13.5. Hell if ya want i will even go 21.5. Im open for Wednesday or friday or sunday.


Yep.. I am planning on running my 17.5 again on Friday. 

-Kenyon


----------



## DestructoFox

Wow, gone for a day and I miss several pages of engaging conversation, I need to check here more often. Tom, better watch out, I went and pulled my mini out of storage and I should have it with me this Friday. Just needs some cobwebs blown out of it, but its all ready to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


>


This is me when I try to explain Tom's behaviors to new guys.......


----------



## Railroader

You've never been near that amount of books in your life!


----------



## trerc

He's gonna need cream for that BURN, lol.


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> You've never been near that amount of books in your life!


But I have been that dark while wearing a suit, right?


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> But I have been that dark while wearing a suit, right?


tuxedo t-shirt at best


----------



## Railroader

... Perhaps you spilled "Team BLACK Ops" tire sauce on your face???


----------



## PDK RACING

Railroader said:


> ... Perhaps you spilled "Team BLACK Ops" tire sauce on your face???


Then it would be TEAM BLACK OOps I spilled my sauce on my face...:wave:


----------



## cwoods34

As long as doing that allows me to stay ahead of Team WhateverOps, then so be it.......


----------



## Railroader

That hurts...

You make me sad.


----------



## cwoods34




----------



## Railroader




----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> That hurts...
> 
> You make me sad.


No, sir. You ARE sad.


----------



## Railroader




----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> No, sir. You ARE sad.


......something about a cream for that burn.......?


----------



## cwoods34

Just need to put a motor in the TC3 and it'll be ready..........


----------



## martini13

PDK racing were u been? U get that 1/12 goin yet? Bring ur touring car w/21.5. run some USGT with us.Its alot like the old days wene we all ran VTA.Its been alot of fun. I have tires and a body that'll fit ur TC5.If u still have it.


----------



## PDK RACING

martini13 said:


> PDK racing were u been? U get that 1/12 goin yet? Bring ur touring car w/21.5. run some USGT with us.Its alot like the old days wene we all ran VTA.Its been alot of fun. I have tires and a body that'll fit ur TC5.If u still have it.


Still have tc5 are you using hpi tires. I am going friday or sunday. Im in Lebanon tomorrow 1/12 scale is done had it out once. Lol im going to do tire tests but keep the tires. I will bring tc5 later. I need to go over it.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Jonesy, you have a PM and an e-mail

Jeremiah


----------



## Railroader

PDK RACING said:


> Still have tc5 are you using hpi tires. I am going friday or sunday. Im in Lebanon tomorrow 1/12 scale is done had it out once. Lol im going to do tire tests but keep the tires. I will bring tc5 later. I need to go over it.


USGT is using Solaris tires, you can get them from $27-32 for a full set of four. The speeds feel like VTA when it first started with 21.5 but without the VTA tire issues.

There has been a few 1/12th 17.5-boosted on Friday nights. Not sure about Sunday.

Come on out Brandon!!!


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> Jonesy, you have a PM and an e-mail
> 
> Jeremiah


You might want to hit him up on twitter, facebook, IM, TXT, and myspace. You know, just in case.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> You might want to hit him up on twitter, facebook, IM, TXT, and myspace. You know, just in case.


thats just overkill (come on, i havent checked myspace in 6 months lol)


----------



## Railroader

I just updated the sparkling .gifs on my myspace site. That and uploaded a few bathroom mirror self portraits.


----------



## PDK RACING

Railroader said:


> USGT is using Solaris tires, you can get them from $27-32 for a full set of four. The speeds feel like VTA when it first started with 21.5 but without the VTA tire issues.
> 
> There has been a few 1/12th 17.5-boosted on Friday nights. Not sure about Sunday.
> 
> Come on out Brandon!!!


I have a few sets trued and everthing done I can get done to car. I have to go to lebanon today so no racing for me. I will be out friday. I may try to get my TC5 Done what bodies do you run. I will need a set up for tc if anyone can help.


----------



## cwoods34

PDK RACING said:


> I have a few sets trued and everthing done I can get done to car. I have to go to lebanon today so no racing for me. I will be out friday. I may try to get my TC5 Done what bodies do you run. I will need a set up for tc if anyone can help.


Any body can work, but the NSX is a safe bet - pretty neutral to drive. I'm not sure who still runs a TC5 in USGT, but I'd be happy to help with setup when I can.


----------



## Kevin Cole

On-Road Schedule Announcement

_Today/This Evening will be last scheduled On-Road day for Wednesdays moving forward.

Starting in December, Wednesday will be Oval practice.

The car counts have not permitted racing for over a month now on Wednesday, and when we did race it was three 12th scales and a couple Touring Cars if we were lucky.

Fridays & Sundays will obviously stay strong on the R/CAR schedule for On-Road Racing as the attendance and car counts are always well above average.

R/CAR will host several up scale Oval events like the BRL Finals, Novak All Star Race, and the TOUR Regional Championship later in the season. This extra day for the oval crowd will be well served to prepare the local oval racers for some very high level events. 

Weekly I am asked for a practice day from the oval racers, and anticipate a crowd of twenty plus making use of the extra day of track time. Our Sportsman Truck class has grown to about 30 trucks and we typically have 20 show up on both Tuesdays & Saturdays...and new racers added weekly.That along with a solid group of 13.5 Open, 17.5 Stock, and good numbers in all of our club classes that all want the extra day of track time. 

We even have a group of our On-Road guys kick starting the BRL 13.5 Spec COT class here in Indy...Chuck Pfahler, Jeremiah Ward, and Steve Riddle. Several other racers from the on-road crowd split time with oval racing, such as Mike Jones, John Steger, Bob Cordell, Kevin Harris, Charlie Wychoff, and several others. With the national level races that we have coming to town, and the fun had weekly, consider getting an oval car/truck and coming out to join the gang for some left turn action.

Last season On Road racing replaced the only Oval practice day(Friday) that R/CAR offered...now Wednesdays are taking the same turn in the opposite direction of sorts with the return of a oval practice day.

I hate that the 12th scale crowd that has ran together for several years has slowly dissolved, but times change, as does folks schedules and availability. I cannot help but think most guys from this group can still make it out on a Friday or Sunday if they chose, therefore On-road racing in Indy and the friendships gained over the years can be sustained...just on a different day of the week. _

Upcoming Big On-Road Races
-Jan.1 New Years Nationals R/CAR Trophy Race
-Jan.14/15 Midwest Grand Slam
-Jan.22 Prelude to the Birds R/CAR Trophy Race/SnowBirds Warm-up
-Feb.25 Hurricane All Star Race #4 of the Series
*Plus we will have a R/CAR Trophy Race in March, April, and May.

*Friday Night Winter Point Series starts this Friday Dec.2nd
Plenty of On-Road action at R/CAR...so come out and enjoy!*


----------



## cwoods34

If anyone has a spare oval car of any sort, I'd be willing to try it out just for fun.

I'll be there Friday for 17.5 and MOD (so Jonesy can do some testing)...... I'd be up there tonight but both cars are torn down!


----------



## Fasthound

Kevin - 

Do you use DCD TimeR for your lap counting system?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Clint-

Not familiar with what your asking or the terminology but we use an AMB digital lap counting system. You're more than welcome to take a look at it the next time you're at the track.


----------



## starrx

cwoods34 said:


> Any body can work, but the NSX is a safe bet - pretty neutral to drive. I'm not sure who still runs a TC5 in USGT, but I'd be happy to help with setup when I can.


i run a tc5 in usgt & it was hooked...but my setup came from martin..(which was he old car)..i did alil bit of changes to it but not much


----------



## cwoods34

Juniors TC6 setup works well. 0B all around, blue springs, green springs, 1.5pm droop.


----------



## Miller Time

I'm going to try and make it down Sunday, anybody there for 1/12 or will it be a practice day? 

Also I have a M-06 for sale and an M-03, both with or without electrics. Also a WGT available if anyones, interested.


----------



## jammer

cant wait for this technology to catch on with other brands!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ImRMCiTqbzg


----------



## BadSign

Johnson?


----------



## ThrottleKing

I think Speed Passion esc's are coming out with apps that you can program with using a smart phone. That controller comes with the new XO1 too I think. sweet radio and a 100 mph car out of the box. I can just see them on the big paved oval. Go ahead and dock me a lap because I wont be marshalling those.LOL:drunk:

Jeremiah


----------



## Kevin Cole

Miller Time said:


> I'm going to try and make it down Sunday, anybody there for 1/12 or will it be a practice day?


Glad to have you at the track again Ken, Chuck always has his cars, Scobell has been talking about coming out this weekend, plus Cooper & Kenyon have been running too.

Sorry we have not hooked up via telephone, when I am home I am usually pretty medicated since I have at home physical therapy three times a day. Angie spent a couple years in that field while working at the hospital, and it is her major in college, so she has been a huge help...along with the meds.

We can talk on Sunday at the track. Since I've been driving again I do not take the meds before going to the track, and the guys have been so helpful at the track, I usually don't take them there at all...since I drive home at the end of the day.

I can't thank the racers enough for the support they have given me since the injury. Along with Matt, Bill, and Zack...I have little too worry about while at the track other than calling the races and running the program...thanks again guys!


----------



## tmt

what hours on wed night?


----------



## Fasthound

Kevin- 

This is a lap counting system to which you can link your iPhone/iPod and get a real time download of data from your transponder while at the track. I know that AMB is more of the standard in the US (thanks to Lake Whipporwill for that technology) but perhaps this is a system more common in Europe or East Asia.


----------



## Railroader

tmt said:


> what hours on wed night?


Tonight was the last on-road night for Wednesdays. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3976951&postcount=1384

If you are asking about oval... hmmm... someone else will have to help ya.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Johnson?


It does look sweet. :dude:

But... 

You know, I don't really like it because it locks you into a Apple product (looks like it will work with iPod Touch too). As much of a fanboi that I am to Apple, I think it is kind of a cheap way for Traxxas to go. They save the cost of hardware and only have to program the software, which they would have had to do anyway. I am pretty sure they aren't going to pass that savings on. And then when Apple comes out with a new iOS and it breaks the functionality with the controller... 

Plus, with my ADD, getting all my notifications in my field of view would probably cost me a lot in broken parts. 

It would keep a lot of guys from throwing their radios in anger... nah! :freak:


----------



## Fasthound

I don't need to adjust my radio with my phone but it would be awesome if I could adjust my speedo or look at telemetry on my phone. 

Don't be hatin' Apple, I'm not hatin' Tameeya.


----------



## Railroader

Oh, I ain't an Apple hater....


----------



## Fasthound

I see!


----------



## rockin_bob13

It looks like a telemetry system you'll soon see from Spektrum. It's been advertized for months now. They want to use it in aircraft.


----------



## rcracer1971

Hey Johnson bugs look good. Can you drive it? Lol! Bet not.


----------



## Kevin Cole

tmt said:


> what hours on wed night?


4pm-10pm

By the way, on a related note, the December calendar is now up on the website.


----------



## PDK RACING

Scobell has been talking about coming out this weekend

I wish I could make it Sunday, sorry I missed last night, but maddy has school project. Sunday will start my wife’s corporate sales meetings, she is over all the sales guys for some department. They make agriculture chemicals. I will be out Friday, don’t know if I am going to race or test. I should test. If all is well with a few runs I will change from test to race.
Brandon "The Little German" Scobell.


----------



## Matt P.

Railroader, you have a PM.


----------



## Railroader

Matt P. said:


> Railroader, you have a PM.


Right back at cha Matt!


----------



## cwoods34

MFW I realize tomorrow is Friday night racing at R/CAR.....


----------



## Railroader




----------



## cwoods34

So who plans on getting stomped by my TC3 in 17.5 tomorrow?


----------



## BadSign

Not me (I won't be there).


----------



## dragrace

Roar Region 5 Director,

Looks like R/CAR will be represented at ROAR.

Thanks to the 4 1/12 drivers that voted for me.....hahahaha

I Hope to contribute to ROAR and make a positive differance.

Steve Dunn


----------



## DaveCook

Hi All,

I have a few questions for anyone who can answer. Do I need my own transponder at R\CAR, or are there house transponders to use? Is there a minimum weight for Sportsman TC? I know that proper gear ratios change with different track layouts, but can anyone give me a range of ratios run at R\CAR for Sportsman TC with a 540 can motor?

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## cwoods34

dragrace said:


> Roar Region 5 Director,
> 
> Looks like R/CAR will be represented at ROAR.
> 
> Thanks to the 4 1/12 drivers that voted for me.....hahahaha
> 
> I Hope to contribute to ROAR and make a positive differance.
> 
> Steve Dunn


I hope so too. Given some recent events and opinions I don't there's anyway to go but up.


----------



## Kevin Cole

DaveCook said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a few questions for anyone who can answer. Do I need my own transponder at RCAR, or are there house transponders to use? Is there a minimum weight for Sportsman TC? I know that proper gear ratios change with different track layouts, but can anyone give me a range of ratios run at RCAR for Sportsman TC with a 540 can motor?
> 
> Thanks!
> Dave


Sorry Dave, personal transponders are required. When we started the track three years ago I had 18 house transponders and they were stolen in the first two years...two or three a week.
Usually there is someone that will loan one out until you get one of your own...which Pennington's Hobby Shop does carry them.

I think Steve Martin had one for sell last week, so you might look into that deal as well.


----------



## Kevin Cole

dragrace said:


> Roar Region 5 Director,
> 
> Looks like R/CAR will be represented at ROAR.
> 
> Thanks to the 4 1/12 drivers that voted for me


Congrats Steve...I don't run 12th scale anymore, but you're welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13

Wasted $30 a year doesn't do munch for me.

Hurricaine, TOUR, BRL.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Friday On-Road Racing @ The Big Rug*
*************** Doors open at 4pm...Racing starts at 7pm ************

- Only $10 for the first entry...what a deal!
- $5 for additional entry's or if just practicing
- Mini-Coopers still run FREE with a paid entry

*The R/CAR Cafe will be open all evening with plenty of good eats.

It's cold outside, come out and get your juices flowing with some great R/C Racing Action on The Big Rug!*


----------



## outlander5

dragrace said:


> Roar Region 5 Director,
> 
> Looks like R/CAR will be represented at ROAR.
> 
> Thanks to the 4 1/12 drivers that voted for me.....hahahaha
> 
> I Hope to contribute to ROAR and make a positive differance.
> 
> Steve Dunn


congrats steve, now if you could convince roar to allow 2 cell life or lion batteries then 1/12 scale would be more fun again-speed is fun. the voltage on those batteries is not much different than the old 4 cells we used to run.:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> So who plans on getting stomped by my TC3 in 17.5 tomorrow?


Gimme a couple weeks and I'll let you beat me in 17.5 :freak:

The parts for my FF03 came in and I will run that more in USGT, so the TA05 has been freed up for 17.5 duty.

But tomorrow is going to be devoted to tuning the FF03 for USGT.


----------



## martini13

cwoods I read that right your gonna run TC3 tomarrow in 17.5? I have an extra transponder for sale or to barrow if anyone needs it.Ill be at the track Friday and Sunday.I also have a TC5 with alot of extra parts for sale.I'd like to sale it to someone that would like to run it at the RUG.Like starxx said he picked up one of my old TC5 he did pretty well in USGT.Its a good car.


----------



## smokefan

Steve I want to bounce a couple questions off u the next time i am down.


----------



## regets ama

Railroader said:


> Gim
> But tomorrow is going to be devoted to tuning the FF03 for USGT.


HMMMMM,

Arch E Nemsis


----------



## Railroader

Tuning the FF03 to beat Mr. Nemesis.


----------



## starrx

martini13 said:


> cwoods I read that right your gonna run TC3 tomarrow in 17.5? I have an extra transponder for sale or to barrow if anyone needs it.Ill be at the track Friday and Sunday.I also have a TC5 with alot of extra parts for sale.I'd like to sale it to someone that would like to run it at the RUG.Like starxx said he picked up one of my old TC5 he did pretty well in USGT.Its a good car.


it going to be even better after i do alil bit more changes to it:thumbsup:...i might be down sunday..if my ride jeff dont back out on me..if so i wont be back until jan 1st


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> cwoods I read that right your gonna run TC3 tomarrow in 17.5? I have an extra transponder for sale or to barrow if anyone needs it.Ill be at the track Friday and Sunday.I also have a TC5 with alot of extra parts for sale.I'd like to sale it to someone that would like to run it at the RUG.Like starxx said he picked up one of my old TC5 he did pretty well in USGT.Its a good car.


Yes.....


----------



## DaveCook

Kevin Cole said:


> Sorry Dave, personal transponders are required. When we started the track three years ago I had 18 house transponders and they were stolen in the first two years...two or three a week.
> Usually there is someone that will loan one out until you get one of your own...which Pennington's Hobby Shop does carry them.
> 
> I think Steve Martin had one for sell last week, so you might look into that deal as well.


Thanks, Kevin. No problem. I understand. It seems like it is too often that the few ruin things for the many. I was planning to get a personal transponder soon anyway. I guess it will be very soon now.  I cannot make it tonight, but I am planning to race Sportsman TC on Sunday.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Guys-Bill is at the track now, so it is open.

I will be there a little late today. I had to do a 14 hr fast with out my meds for some tests at the hospital today. My blood sugar is jacked because of not taking the meds, so I want to get everything in check before I drive on the interstate with the family.

Remember, tonight is week #1 of the Winter On-Road Point Series. Ten weeks with two drops just like we have done the past two years.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Guys-Bill is at the track now, so it is open.
> 
> I will be there a little late today. I had to do a 14 hr fast with out my meds for some tests at the hospital today. My blood sugar is jacked because of not taking the meds, so I want to get everything in check before I drive on the interstate with the family.
> 
> Remember, tonight is week #1 of the Winter On-Road Point Series. Ten weeks with two drops just like we have done the past two years.


Points series, excellent.

Drive safe!


----------



## THE READER

I HAVE A 2009 XRAY ROLLER , IT HAS NEAR NEW SWEEP TIRES , CERAMIC BRG THRU OUT THE CAR .
CAR IS NOW SET UP FOR 17.5 CLASS
$150.00 
Bob Yelle


----------



## cwoods34

I'd like to thank NOS Energy for my overwhelming victory against Jonesy in mod tonight........


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> I'd like to thank NOS Energy for my overwhelming victory against Jonesy in mod tonight........


Just thank my speedo that couldnt handle more than 3 minutes of 4 turn awesomeness for your victory tonight. Next week.....all your base are belong to us


----------



## Railroader

Someone put up us the bomb.

How about Mr. Hatfie.... errrr I mean Steger?!?! That man was on fire in USGT tonight! I have my work cut out for me.


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> Someone put up us the bomb.
> 
> How about Mr. Hatfie.... errrr I mean Steger?!?! That man was on fire in USGT tonight! I have my work cut out for me.


You actually led for a short while...... He can't say that!


----------



## regets ama

cwoods34 said:


> You actually led for a short while...... He can't say that!


well, not yet,,,,,,,,,,,,plus, i retained my black ops sponsorship for usgt (my 17.5 was revoked)

but in the right hands that tc6 would have been in the winners circle,,,,,,,

and i did manage to beat S. Martini and Rossi

i think it was the new body,,,,,,,,everybody should get one,,,,,,,we could start a "movement" and meet at Alices' restaurant.

thanks to M Jonesy for the tc6 set up,,,,,,,i really enjoy driving the car now.


----------



## regets ama

Railroader said:


> Someone put up us the bomb.
> 
> How about Mr. Hatfie.... errrr I mean Steger?!?! That man was on fire in USGT tonight! I have my work cut out for me.


So now that you have brakes in your car you wont need that 417.

the stars were all aligned, glimpses of brilliance, reality will set in next time.

now let me check the point standings just to make sure i have more than you mr. McCoy!

Archie Hatfield-Nemisis


----------



## BadSign

I don't have a body for USGT yet- Can I get some recommendations? I was thinking of the Toyota MR-S GT.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I spent most of this past week in the Chicago area for training for my job. Fortunately, there is a neat indoor dirt track nearby called "Time Warp" at the Lake in the Hills Hobbytown. So, rather than spend my evening in the hotel, I headed over there for some off road racing!

I took my Associated RC10T4 with me (orange/yellow and mostly in last place) and my B4.1 buggy. That's me at 0:10. One of their guys makes it a habit to video all the Main races every time. They post them on YouTube. Nothing fancy, just a way to review the race and see how you did. We should do this if anyone is willing. 

This particular race was a hoot! It was Mod Stadium Truck. I was running a 13.5. The Track Marshalls were kept busy and we were laughing and having a great time racing. It felt like RCAR minus the carpet. Nice bunch of racers who obviously are a close knit bunch. They sure made me feel welcome.






I plan to be out at RCAR for Sunday racing. I'll bring my VTA too. Hopefully we can get that class going too tomorrow?

Scott


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> I don't have a body for USGT yet- Can I get some recommendations? I was thinking of the Toyota MR-S GT.


The NSX is easy to drive, and apparently the 350Z is pretty dialed. The following bodies have won at R/CAR (to my knowledge).......

Corvette
Lexus IS-F
NSX
350Z
Mercedes GTR
Porsche 911
BMW M3
S2000
Civic SI

I'm including some that I remember winning in RCGT..... If I missed any, say so!


----------



## Railroader

A Tamiya Nissan Xanavi led at one point last night. Just sayin' 

I like the Nissan Z that Steger had last night (don't tell him, shush), the Corvette, and the NSX. I think the Nissan would be best for a tight track layout, or a layout with a lot of 180s like last night. 

The Nissan Skyline and GTR have pretty high centers of gravity, but I have to run them as they are the ones that will best work with my FF03.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I don't have a body for USGT yet- Can I get some recommendations? I was thinking of the Toyota MR-S GT.


I like that body, google image search has some results in some cool paint scheme ideas.


----------



## cwoods34

Most Japanese GT bodies have a lot of cool schemes, thanks to the JGTC.


----------



## Fasthound

I am waiting for the first Subaru BRZ body!


----------



## Railroader

Probably so is Mr. Barton (Subaru employee).


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I like that body, google image search has some results in some cool paint scheme ideas.





cwoods34 said:


> Most Japanese GT bodies have a lot of cool schemes, thanks to the JGTC.


I'm thinking "concourse"!

Hey Cody, PM for you...


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> I'm thinking "concourse"!
> 
> Hey Cody, PM for you...


PM replied...........


----------



## smokefan

Railroader said:


> Probably so is Mr. Barton (Subaru employee).


Oh you can bet on that!!


----------



## Railroader

Deal of the Year!!!

417 for $380

If only Christmas weren't in 22 days... and if I didn't love my kids.... this would be MINE!!!


----------



## Railroader

Working on my RC photo setup again (wrong RC setup, I know...):




























More pictures...

And IF anyone is interested, I am selling this scale crawler. I'm asking $500 (or trade for a Tamiya 417  .

Tamiya's Info Page

Includes:
55-turn Motor (installed)
Novak Brushless/Brush Goat Crawler ESC
18.5 Novak Crawler Brushless Motor
2 Futaba Servos (one is on the third channel and shifts the 3-speed transmission)
Original Boxes and Instruction Manuals for all items
A spare set of 1.9" Proline 8-Hole Beadlock wheels with Flat Iron Tires

NO radio - needs a 3 channel radio to operate 3-speed transmission remotely


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Deal of the Year!!!
> 
> 417 for $380
> 
> If only Christmas weren't in 22 days... and if I didn't love my kids.... this would be MINE!!!


Just bought it! I'll show you Friday!








































NOT! :tongue:


----------



## Railroader

Seriously, my heart skipped.


----------



## martini13

I live for two days out of the week FRIDAY and SUNDAY. Friday has past and its now Sunday........................................................................:woohoo:


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'll be at the track by 9:30am this morning, have a lot of clean up to do for the Sunday program.

As you all know, with my bad elbow/arm, I cannot lift more than a pound, therefore will need some guys to build the lay-out...again
(and unfortunately moving forward for quite awhile).

Mike Jones has stepped up on most of the builds since my accident. He will not be at the track early today, so we will need some others to jump into action and help please.

I can empty the trash, clean the restrooms, as well as most other need-to-do chores for the morning, but the track build & the the sand bags are still a few months away for me.

Thanks in advance guys...see you in a few hours


----------



## Miller Time

I got the layout covered,


----------



## DestructoFox

I'll be there for mini cooper only today, the USGT car is still in the shop waiting for new drive axles.


----------



## Railroader

I heard the Big "T" was well represented today at the track. REALLY wish I could have made it.

Would someone give a rundown of the racing? Please!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

It was a good afternoon of racing Tom. 17.5 had the best turnout as normal and USGT was next. No VTA though...

My abilites went down it seems. I'm still having a hard time getting used to my new-to-me TC5. I need more practice time though. I can't expect to show up once a week and do any better if I don't practice.

----

Have you guys seen this new Traxxas 100 mph electric car? I'd not seen it until tonight. Very cool! It's a wee bit too fast for the carpet track I think!






GAD! Its got a price tag to match! *$1150.00!* But hey, its ready to run!


----------



## PDK RACING

Is 1/12 scale included in the friday points races? If so I'm all clear for the next 9 fridays.


----------



## AquaRacer

Railroader you have a PM!


----------



## Railroader

AquaRacer said:


> Railroader you have a PM!


Responding... aaaaand done! :thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

Is it Sunday yet?


----------



## Kevin Cole

PDK RACING said:


> Is 1/12 scale included in the friday points races? If so I'm all clear for the next 9 fridays.


Yes it is...17.5 was represented in week one.


----------



## martini13

It was a good weekend at the rug as always, but 17.5 Sunday in the main was a little rough had a hard time getten around(thru) the new slower cars.I know its a part of racen hope the new guys didnt get discouraged.USGT was alot of fun Sunday the lead changed a few different times. Over all good time..Always lookn forward to doin it again next week.:wave:


----------



## davidl

PDK RACING said:


> Is 1/12 scale included in the friday points races? If so I'm all clear for the next 9 fridays.


Yes it was, as Kevin has said. And you missed the opportunity to obtain some valuable points that might never be recovered in the next 9 weeks. There will be two drops, but if the entries increase in that class, your chances of getting what you could have had Friday are very low. You can have one more screw-up, then the rest count.:dude:


----------



## Railroader

And that's the honest truth!!!











Just teasing you David!


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> USGT was alot of fun Sunday the lead changed a few different times.


That is when the racing is a lot fun to watch.


----------



## smokefan

Steve u racing Sunday?


----------



## martini13

smokefan said:


> Steve u racing Sunday?


Yes SIR............


----------



## smokefan

Copy got a question to ask u. See u Sunday


----------



## PDK RACING

davidl said:


> Yes it was, as Kevin has said. And you missed the opportunity to obtain some valuable points that might never be recovered in the next 9 weeks. There will be two drops, but if the entries increase in that class, your chances of getting what you could have had Friday are very low. You can have one more screw-up, then the rest count.:dude:


Did I mention pressure was my favorite song in the 80s:wave:


----------



## ThrottleKing

PDK RACING said:


> Did I mention pressure was my favorite song in the 80s:wave:


I think you will regret that statement. LOL

I guess it could have been worse, like something from the Culture Club.

I think Martin has a cd album set of them. :jest:

Jeremiah


----------



## PDK RACING

ThrottleKing said:


> I think you will regret that statement. LOL
> 
> I guess it could have been worse, like something from the Culture Club.
> 
> I think Martin has a cd album set of them. :jest:
> 
> Jeremiah


I think steve would play LL COOL J I NEED LOVE before the mains..Said it really pumped him up...


----------



## cwoods34

The 80's? What's that?


----------



## Railroader

My teen years!


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> My teen years!


Oh, no wonder I hear so many bad things about it.......


----------



## Railroader

Don't make me put on my fluorescent Ray Ban fakes and peg my stone washed 501s.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Aw come on, the 80's were great! Awesome rock music and really cool cars!


----------



## Fasthound

Hey, don't knock the 80's. That is when I was given my first R/C car, a Tyco buggy. After it no longer had rubber on the wheels I got a gold tub RC10 and went racing. My father bought a Kyosho Optima Pro, we ran Race Prep motors and 7 cell NiCad batteries. Novak made good speedos and AJ's were the tire to run. 

Good times, good times.


----------



## Miller Time

Don't tell that Railroader guy but I ran Tamiya Fox and Hotshot in the 80's.........of couse I had an Apple IIe typewriter too


----------



## Matt P.

Had a great time Sunday. My car is steadily getting faster, hopefully I didn't get in the way too much. I was hoping the mains would have been broken up, but I understand why they were not. Would not have been fair to the 1 or 2 guys that got left out of the A main.

I was wondering...wasn't somebody trying to sell a cheap TC6 roller?, or was it TC5? I want to get a more 17.5 friendly car, but the Tamiya 416's and 417's are a bit (a lot) out of my price range.

I think I'm going to set my Tamiya up for USGT and take advantage of the IFS front shock layout with a low slung body.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Matt Quillen was selling his TC6, but may have already sold it. Here is a link to his for sale ad on Indianapolis Craiglist - http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/tag/2722180145.html


----------



## Railroader

Matt P. said:


> I was wondering...wasn't somebody trying to sell a cheap TC6 roller?, or was it TC5? I want to get a more 17.5 friendly car, but the Tamiya 416's and 417's are a bit (a lot) out of my price range.


Did you see this 417 for $380? You could probably offer him $360 and he'd take it.


----------



## Matt P.

Railroader said:


> Did you see this 417 for $380? You could probably offer him $360 and he'd take it.


I thought that was sold already...if not, totally interested. Looks like the last time it was listed was 11/27...guessing it's long gone by now.


----------



## Railroader

Matt P. said:


> I thought that was sold already...if not, totally interested. Looks like the last time it was listed was 11/27...guessing it's long gone by now.


Guys usually will edit the posting to indicate it is sold. Send him a message and ask!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Fridays don't normally work well for me. But, I'm curious...do you get a VTA class normally on Fridays? I grew up in the 70's mostly, so muscle cars were my life!

VTA seems big in other areas, just not in Indy any more.


----------



## Railroader

Good luck Jonesy in the Grand Slam race this coming weekend! Are you going to race at R/Car as well on Friday night?


----------



## davidl

Railroader said:


> And that's the honest truth!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just teasing you David!


 
Bad dream. She looks like my ex-wife.:freak:


----------



## PDK RACING

Are you coming friday tom. I may need to use your life charger.


----------



## Railroader

I'll be there and make sure I bring one for you!


----------



## PDK RACING

Railroader said:


> I'll be there and make sure I bring one for you!


Thanks Tom


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Aw come on, the 80's were great! Awesome rock music and really cool cars!


Some of the rock music was awesome and some of it just sucked- hair bands make me want to vomit.

I had a friend in college who drove a Yugo. Made my wife's Chevette feel like a Corvette.


----------



## AquaRacer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Fridays don't normally work well for me. But, I'm curious...do you get a VTA class normally on Fridays? I grew up in the 70's mostly, so muscle cars were my life!
> 
> VTA seems big in other areas, just not in Indy any more.


There have been no VTA running on Fridays. USGT & 17.5 seem to be the very strong contingents for Friday night racing. IS it Friday yet???


----------



## davidl

Jonesy - Just received a Care Package from California. It is all about you. Can see you Friday @ The Big Rug.


----------



## TTG

*TT01 Setup*

Could any of you tell me...

For a TT01 on the BIG RUG, what springs and valves (Soft, Std or Stiff) I should use w/ the oil driven plastic shox?

Thanks. Terrence


----------



## Railroader

TTG said:


> Could any of you tell me...
> 
> For a TT01 on the BIG RUG, what springs and valves (Soft, Std or Stiff) I should use w/ the oil driven plastic shox?
> 
> Thanks. Terrence


This will get you close for a general setup on a Tamiya TT-01:

Three hole piston, 50 weight oil, and Blue (or even Gold) in the front and Silver (or Green) in the rear (Associated springs)

Stand up the shocks and put 1mm droop in rear and 1.5-2mm in the front

2º toe in the rear, 1º front

1.5º camber all around

There are a couple guys running the TT-01 in the Sportsman Class at R/Car.


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> This will get you close for a general setup on a Tamiya TT-01:
> 
> Three hole piston, 50 weight oil, and Silver in the front and Blue in the rear (Associated springs)
> 
> Stand up the shocks and put 1mm droop in rear and 1.5-2mm in the front
> 
> 2º toe in the rear, 1º front
> 
> 1.5º camber all around
> 
> There are a couple guys running the TT-01 in the Sportsman Class at R/Car.


Silver front/blue rear?


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Silver front/blue rear?


YEAH!!!! WHAT YOU GONNA SAY ABOUT IT PUNK!!!! :mr.angryface:

But ... perhaps, switching those around would work _better_?

Yeah, better switch those around.


----------



## jonesy112

TTG said:


> Could any of you tell me...
> 
> For a TT01 on the BIG RUG, what springs and valves (Soft, Std or Stiff) I should use w/ the oil driven plastic shox?
> 
> Thanks. Terrence


Terrence

You coming out this friday? If so, I will be there to help you get a good starting point set up on it


----------



## Railroader

Cooper King would probably let you copy his setup, he has his TT-01R hooked up pretty good.


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> Don't tell that Railroader guy but I ran Tamiya Fox and Hotshot in the 80's.........of couse I had an Apple IIe typewriter too


WOAH!!!! How did I miss this gem?!?!

Just like Darth vader, you can also turn back to the light side of the force(s). Turn from the dark path.


----------



## TTG

*TT01 Setup*

WOW GUYS !! That was quick... (and funny).

I won't be able to do Friday - but planning on Sunday. Aren't you in GR, Jonesy?

Couple of questions:

Silver springs, as in the ones that came w/ the kit? Or are the Blue/Green (Associated, I'm assuming) better to use?

On the toes - is that each corner or total overall?

I'm familiar w/ the term Droop - but I'm not following what you are saying w/ the shox?


Guys - Thanks a million. T


----------



## jonesy112

Yeah, Im planning on running friday night then heading straight up to GR for the next grandslam race for Sat and Sun. 

You didnt waste any time getting that thing together did you


----------



## cwoods34

Yeah, I'd definitely run blue front/silver rear....... I like 16.5/14.5 in stock and mod at R/CAR.

Except for FF chassis, I don't know that I've ever seen a fast setup with stiffer rear springs. The front is nearly always 14-18lbs, and the rear is typically 12-14lbs. 

However, it can still work to have them only 1lb apart, or even the same spring, depending on weight distribution.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Yeah, Im planning on running friday night then heading straight up to GR for the next grandslam race for Sat and Sun.
> 
> You didnt waste any time getting that thing together did you


SWEET, I'll have track-time with the MOD car.

Someone buy my 10.5, throw it in your stock car, and come join us! Except for different tires, I am literally running my stock setup with a 5.5, and the car was incredibly hooked up last Friday.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Ageless Hobby Question: Is it pronounced "TAM-EE-YA" or "TAM-EYE-YA"?


----------



## cwoods34

If you are yelling it, yes :thumbsup:

tah-MEE-ya or tah-MY-uh


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Ageless Hobby Question: Is it pronounced "TAM-EE-YA" or "TAM-EYE-YA"?


Yes.

Actually, your best bet at getting an accurate pronunciation is to ask the Japanese guys on Sunday.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Ageless Hobby Question: Is it pronounced "TAM-EE-YA" or "TAM-EYE-YA"?


The "i" is long "e" sound


----------



## trerc

1BrownGuy said:


> The "i" is long "e" sound


+1 

Ta-me-uh


----------



## DaveCook

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Ageless Hobby Question: Is it pronounced "TAM-EE-YA" or "TAM-EYE-YA"?


Yes, long e. tah-Mee-ya

Does anyone have an idea if there will be a Sportsman TC class this Friday or Sunday? I was planning on coming down last Sunday, but something came up. I was bummed out until I saw the results with no Sportsman class.


----------



## cwoods34

DaveCook said:


> Yes, long e. tah-Mee-ya
> 
> Does anyone have an idea if there will be a Sportsman TC class this Friday or Sunday? I was planning on coming down last Sunday, but something came up. I was bummed out until I saw the results with no Sportsman class.


We've been getting nearly a full heat of Sportsman on Fridays.......!


----------



## Railroader

1BrownGuy said:


> The "i" is long "e" sound


Excellent, but is it Ta-me-yah or Tam-e-yah?


----------



## Railroader

TTG said:


> Couple of questions:
> 
> Silver springs, as in the ones that came w/ the kit? Or are the Blue/Green (Associated, I'm assuming) better to use?


Associated springs. But you can easily find other manufacturer's springs that will work.

Here is a chart I found on another web site:
Yokomo
Spring Rating [lb/in]
Orange 18.87
Green 16.06
Pink 14.93
Yellow 14.71
White	12.94
Blue 12.12

Rayspeed	
Spring Rating [lb/in]
Gray 19.90
Red 18.26
White	17.17
Yellow 14.87
Blue 14.29
Green 13.20

Associated	
Spring Rating [lb/in]
White 40.00
Yellow 31.91
Purple 30.30
Copper 23.26
Red 23.08
Gold 18.35
Blue 16.53
Silver 13.89
Green 11.43

Tamiya 
Spring Rating [lb/in]
Purple 22.72
Gray 20.91
White Short 17.24
Blue Short 15.27
White 14.82
Blue 14.08
Yellow 13.33
Red Short 13.24
Yellow Short 12.90
Red 11.86




TTG said:


> On the toes - is that each corner or total overall?


Overall.


TTG said:


> I'm familiar w/ the term Droop - but I'm not following what you are saying w/ the shox?
> 
> Guys - Thanks a million. T


Basically how much play is in your suspension arms when you lift the car the surface before the wheels come off the ground.

From this site: http://rcpedia.wikidot.com/


> Droop is a much discussed topic (how to measure it, what it is etc) Put simply, droop is the amount of difference between the ride height and the limit for the suspension arms.
> Downstops are found on most modern touring car chassis and are used to limit the amount of downtravel that the suspension arms have. When someone running a touring car says they are running "5 droop on the rear and 4 on the front" they actually mean that the suspension arms are measured at 5mm below the chassis level and NOT the actual droop measurement.
> 
> To measure droop, use a ride height gauge and take a measurement of ride height at one end of the vehicle. Now lift that end of the vehicle slowly until you get to the point where the tyres leave the ground. Measure the ride height again at this point. The difference between the first and second measurement is Droop.
> 
> To measure downstop travel, remove the shocks and any anti roll bars you may have installed on the vehicle. PLace the chassis on some droop blocks and make sure the suspension arms drop under their own weight. Now take your droop guage and take a measurement from the bottom of the suspension arm. This can be changed by turning the downstop screw in that suspension arm (higher number on the guage = less downtravel).
> 
> Note: Generally, the terms droop and downstops are used interchangeably when referring to a Touring Car setup change.


----------



## TTG

*Ta-ME-ya Setup*

Again - Thanks for all the info.

Since the TT01 doesn't have limit screws, do I adjust the droop by cutting the shock length or simply raising the car (via spring spacers, I'm guessing) to limit the difference?



jonesy112 said:


> You didnt waste any time getting that thing together did you


Why wait... Besides, it's stupid simple to do. The car is essentailly done. I might have 2.5 hours in it... and that includes beer time. On the other hand, there was a time (not that long ago) that I could do a complete gear-change in Hewland Mk 9 (we're talking 4 forward & reverse here) in under an hour.

Speaking of wasting time...

At the risk of being 1/1,000th volt-anal (a term clearly <but, fairly> stolen from a contributor on this board), I was planning on pulling the motor and hard-soldering the ESC. Bad idea? (That factory motor wire looks really weak)

Last, but not least - Jonesy advises me to start <remember - I'm the FNG here> w/ the treaded tires for better grip. When I glue the tires to the rims, do I fully glue them all the way around the wheel bead.... or just a couple of spots to keep the rim from spinning on the tire?

Any other suggestions?

Again fellas - thanks a million. T


----------



## PDK RACING

I got your thermister steve. I am hurting pretty good today, pain meds not working, I should get it done today. I will be at track tomorrow, to put a whoop azz on DL. What do the 1/12 scale guys want to run. I put in a motor that does not like boost but has a lot of bottom end. I think with some mild boost I will run down chuck and david. So you guys better bring something to cry on cause I'm coming for ya...lol


----------



## rockin_bob13

PDK RACING said:


> ............I will be at track tomorrow, to put a whoop azz on DL. What do the 1/12 scale guys want to run. I put in a motor that does not like boost but has a lot of bottom end. I think with some mild boost I will run down chuck and david. So you guys better bring something to cry on cause I'm coming for ya...lol



We have been running 17.5t without boost. You will fit right in with that.

(from davidL)


----------



## PDK RACING

rockin_bob13 said:


> We have been running 17.5t without boost. You will fit right in with that.
> 
> (from davidL)


I may need some help with rollout. I thought I had it down but made a change last week and motor went from 132 to 181. Not good. I had a 80 with a 49 and went to a 45p.


----------



## cwoods34

TTG said:


> Again - Thanks for all the info.
> 
> Since the TT01 doesn't have limit screws, do I adjust the droop by cutting the shock length or simply raising the car (via spring spacers, I'm guessing) to limit the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Why wait... Besides, it's stupid simple to do. The car is essentailly done. I might have 2.5 hours in it... and that includes beer time. On the other hand, there was a time (not that long ago) that I could do a complete gear-change in Hewland Mk 9 (we're talking 4 forward & reverse here) in under an hour.
> 
> Speaking of wasting time...
> 
> At the risk of being 1/1,000th volt-anal (a term clearly <but, fairly> stolen from a contributor on this board), I was planning on pulling the motor and hard-soldering the ESC. Bad idea? (That factory motor wire looks really weak)
> 
> Last, but not least - Jonesy advises me to start <remember - I'm the FNG here> w/ the treaded tires for better grip. When I glue the tires to the rims, do I fully glue them all the way around the wheel bead.... or just a couple of spots to keep the rim from spinning on the tire?
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> Again fellas - thanks a million. T


The treaded tires usually do make more grip on low-bite carpet. I think the Losi CA glue is the easiest to work with (unless they changed it). Put a thin bead all around, not just in spots. This keeps the tire from rolling over the edge of the rim while turning....... there is both rotational and directional forces.

Hardwiring does help a tiny amount, but it also looks much cleaner, too. Ask Jonesy about my 4-6 connectors off of my chargers


----------



## rockin_bob13

PDK RACING said:


> I may need some help with rollout. I thought I had it down but made a change last week and motor went from 132 to 181. Not good. I had a 80 with a 49 and went to a 45p.


I ran the LRP X-12 with a 42 pinion in boosted. I ran it with a 49 in blinky. I think I am short 4 teeth in blinky. We will learn if that is true the next time I run (Friday).

(from DavidL)


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Sorry, I won't be there for Sportsman again this week, but I will be back next week trying to play catch-up in the point series.

Darn Christmas Parties!


----------



## RustyS

PDK RACING said:


> I may need some help with rollout. I thought I had it down but made a change last week and motor went from 132 to 181. Not good. I had a 80 with a 49 and went to a 45p.


Start with a roll out around 4. Then adjust accordingly.


----------



## martini13

PDK thanks for fixn my power supply. U gona try your hand at USGT tommarrow? I got some bodes and some rubbers that will fit your TC5 if u needem.Ill bringem just in case.


----------



## PDK RACING

[U said:


> [/U]martini13;3987303]PDK thanks for fixn my power supply. U gona try yourÀ hand at USGT tommarrow? I got some bodes and some rubbers that will fit your TC5 if u needem.Ill bringem just in case.


No im going to focus on 12 scale and see how many points i can get. I will bring it out in a few weeks. Im charging my batteries with your power supply. I think it lives.


----------



## Railroader

OK, now this is what my pictures look like if I take my time (about 30 minutes). 

Nailed it?



















PS: ALL proceeds go towards a 417, this time I promise!


----------



## DestructoFox

Hey Tom, I see some dirt in that second picture.


----------



## cwoods34

Tom - still have that small spur gear? I'll buy it tonight. Pics look good!


----------



## PDK RACING

TOM don’t forget the charger for the life battery. I will get my new voltage booster today, just no time to install. The company was real nice about replacing it. In fact a engineer called me back and we talked about my set up and come to find out I mounted it wrong, and that is what led to its failing. I also talked to him about running two boosters in parallel so they will split the load and he agreed it would be best. At two grams each it is not going to hurt and if one fails the other will run the load.


----------



## DestructoFox

I'm looking forward to hopping back into USGT after a 1 week rest for myself and my car. Oh, and I'm bringing a mini too.

On another note, does anyone know if rear body posts are fairly interchangeable between manufacturers? Looks like my rear posts are too short for my new body and am going to need some new ones for my cyclone. I looked at pictures of associated rear posts, and it looks like those might work.

And Tom, the pictures look great.


----------



## Railroader

DestructoFox said:


> Hey Tom, I see some dirt in that second picture.


D'OH! No matter how well you clean it, every little spec comes out in good pictures. It is easier to photoshop them out than it is to clean!


cwoods34 said:


> Tom - still have that small spur gear? I'll buy it tonight. Pics look good!


You got it!


PDK RACING said:


> TOM don’t forget the charger for the life battery. I will get my new voltage booster today, just no time to install. The company was real nice about replacing it. In fact a engineer called me back and we talked about my set up and come to find out I mounted it wrong, and that is what led to its failing. I also talked to him about running two boosters in parallel so they will split the load and he agreed it would be best. At two grams each it is not going to hurt and if one fails the other will run the load.


It is in my pit box, you are more than welcome to use it. It will need a connector to the power supply soldered onto the end, unless you have alligator clips and then we can just strip the wires a bit.


DestructoFox said:


> I'm looking forward to hopping back into USGT after a 1 week rest for myself and my car. Oh, and I'm bringing a mini too.
> 
> On another note, does anyone know if rear body posts are fairly interchangeable between manufacturers? Looks like my rear posts are too short for my new body and am going to need some new ones for my cyclone. I looked at pictures of associated rear posts, and it looks like those might work.
> 
> And Tom, the pictures look great.


Looking forward to having you back. I'll bring the Mini Cooper as well.

Some body posts are fairly interchangeable. You might have to snip off the little nub and run two screws (if you're able). I should have some spares, you're more than welcome to dig through mine for a pair that might work. Also, HPI makes little caps that are like extenders for body posts. I might have a couple of those too.


----------



## Railroader

Thanks for the compliments on the pictures. I can do that set up for anyone, but it will cost you $10 as it takes a lot more time.


----------



## DestructoFox

Tom, thanks for your help. I'll see ya tonight!


----------



## scootr117

Is there a January 1st race at the Big Rug?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...New Years Day Trophy race...details coming soon.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Points Race #2 Tonight at The Big Rug

Carpet On-Road Racing

*Doors Open at 4PM
Racing at 7PM

Only $10 for first entry
$5 for additional


----------



## rockin_bob13

I'm gettin' my USGT car ready for some points racin' tonight.


----------



## BadSign

Couldn't make it to the track tonight- too darn tired. School wipes me out!

Hey Cody, any news on that PM I sent you last week? Let me know.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Had a good time tonight.

Thanks to the "Crew".


----------



## cwoods34

Thanks to Mr. Smith for the continued assistance with the TC3.5......... I'll be tappin' your rear bumper soon, Martini.


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> Couldn't make it to the track tonight- too darn tired. School wipes me out!
> 
> Hey Cody, any news on that PM I sent you last week? Let me know.


Still awaiting a reply from someone else...... sorry


----------



## Railroader

Note to Self: Do NOT make setup changes less than one minute before the main.


----------



## Railroader

PM for Jonesy... PM for Jonesy!!!


----------



## Fasthound

My note to self: make sure your receiver pack is fully charged before the main.


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> Still awaiting a reply from someone else...... sorry


No worries!


----------



## Railroader

Fasthound said:


> My note to self: make sure your receiver pack is fully charged before the main.


That is so easy to forget! Best solution: Get the TQ booster and forget about it forever!


----------



## Railroader

Wow, the racing was great last night! I was having one of the roughest weeks of my life and last night was exactly what I needed to relax and escape from some difficult things in my life. One of the best group of guys to race with.

We were missing a few regulars and still had a couple full mains of USGT. And having full heats of 17.5 and SportsmanTC was nice too. That SportsmanTC class is one of my favorites to watch. Those guys have improved greatly the last few months.

Once again Kevin and Angie, thank you for allowing us to be a part of the R/Car family! It's especially good to see you healing up Kevin.


----------



## cwoods34

Kevin has a 10.5 TC......... come on out and join us in MOD. Anything from a 17.5 boosted to a 3.5 is welcome! I have a Speed Passion V2 Sportsman 10.5 motor that anyone can borrow if they want to give it a go.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Kevin has a 10.5 TC......... come on out and join us in MOD. Anything from a 17.5 boosted to a 3.5 is welcome! I have a Speed Passion V2 Sportsman 10.5 motor that anyone can borrow if they want to give it a go.


The fast laps are only about .2 seconds off of 17.5. 

Looks like a 13.5 w/boost might be the thing. [/MAKING PLANS] :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> The fast laps are only about .2 seconds off of 17.5.
> 
> Looks like a 13.5 w/boost might be the thing. [/MAKING PLANS] :thumbsup:


Eh, usually not. Mod/13.5 boost is typically .3-.5 faster with enough bite, but it depends on the layout, too. Last night was more 180-type turns. In the main I think I had an 11.25, but I remember the first round I had an 11.1 or 11 flat. The track cooled off considerably for the mains. 

Jonesy had an 11.380 for the 17.5 main?..... My iPhone won't load the results documents.


----------



## cwoods34

And I would start with either a blinky 13.5 or 10.5........... a GOOD 13.5 boost system (think Duo3/Tekin, ORCA, or SP) will drive much like a mod car and could be a handful. Blinky takes some "rip" from the motor because of the gearing, making it slightly easier to control...... however you add temps and lose brakes and speed.


----------



## smokefan

See u guys Sunday for some 17.5


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> See u guys Sunday for some 17.5


I'll probably be switching to Sunday racing after the new year. I look forward to racing with you again!


----------



## martini13

I told Kevin I would be early to put down a lay out.So Blackoops can sleep in. Cause god knows they need there beauty sleep.:tongue: STRAIGHTAWAY IS CLOSED:devil:


----------



## hurtsogood369

*Sportsman Class*

Hey guys I am looking to come race tomorrow. I have been talking to jonsey and he has given me a few pointers. i am planning on running a tt-01 in the sportsmanclass.. what do most of you guys run in that class...chassis and motor


----------



## jtsbell

Watch out guys CAPTNJACK is back!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

hurtsogood369 said:


> Hey guys I am looking to come race tomorrow. I have been talking to jonsey and he has given me a few pointers. i am planning on running a tt-01 in the sportsmanclass.. what do most of you guys run in that class...chassis and motor


I run an Associated TC3 with the TAM-EE-YAH Silver Can motor. You can also run a 25.5 brushless. Std. No frills speed contol too is my understanding. No thermonuclear power allowed!

Only problem is that the last couple of Sundays, there have not been enough Sportsman TC's for a class. I guess plenty show up Friday nights though.

I'm hoping to race today, so I'll bring mine if I do. My son said he wanted to off-road race today earlier in the week, so I'm not sure where we will be today until I can drag his teen-age carcass out of bed!


----------



## BadSign

Got my USGT body today. Will be ready for New Year's Day- and concourse!


----------



## smokefan

Guys Kyle and I had a great time today in 17.5. Thanks Kevin and Angie for giving us a great place to race


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I had a great time too and there was a pretty good turnout of Sportsman TC's! Steve Martin's track was really cool and definately different. Can't wait to race again! 

Thanks Kevin, Angie and family for a great place to race and a great environment too. Thanks to Bill for putting in a hobby shop. His prices are very reasonable for anything I need and he keeps us all racing when we need parts!


----------



## Railroader

The layout looked pretty sweet!

Thanks guys for entertaining my father-in-law today.


----------



## martini13

Glad my R/CAR family liked the lay out. Im also glad to see some TT01 guys show up. Hopefully they spread there experence to there guys and come back. I think we have a close nit group of great guys that are willing to help one another out and the TT01 guys seen that. Pluse with the Cole family doin a AWSOME job as always. THANK YOU ALL :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

THE STRAIGHT IS CLOSED!!!

The more racers the merrier!


----------



## smokefan

Tom now u just need to get your father n law racing. Steve thanks for the info on the 12 and the layout was very fun.


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Tom now u just need to get your father n law racing.


I would kill myself. :freak:


----------



## martini13

Is it FRIDAY yet.......


----------



## regets ama

Railroader said:


> I'll probably be switching to Sunday racing after the new year. I look forward to racing with you again!


PROMISE???????

excellent track layout, well built,,,,,,,,,it took me all night to get in a few good laps, not my cup of tea but an excellent learning tool i will store forever.

tc5 is -1 and i know the new owner will put it to good use,,,,,,,,,,,,

kevin, thanks for the entertainment on a sunday afternoon!


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> PROMISE???????


Actually....

I realized I need to finish the Friday Points series before I make the switch (thanks Jonesy). Then... Watch out Sunday guys!!!


----------



## hurtsogood369

Hey guys had a blast today. Bought a new toy for USGT. Today was my third on road race and am hooked. Big thanx to jonsey and everyone who helped me or attempted to help me today. Randy was in toe with me today and he made the comment about how he had atleast three people come up and offer him help. Great day o racing see you next Sunday.


----------



## Miller Time

Check out this thread and please post your opinion in it

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3991185#post3991185


----------



## Hurryin Hoosier

I just want say thanks to the everyone at RCAR for making me feel welcome yesterday. It was my first time racing there and I had a great time. Three different people, that I did not know, came up and offered me suggestions on how to make my car better. Everyone was very friendly. 

I have raced off road for many years, but it was only my second time racing on road and I had a blast. I loved the clean racing. Unfortunately, now I am hooked and have a new addiction to feed. I will be back soon. Thanks again to everyone.

Randy


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

You must be an r/c racer when the emergency room doc tells you have a 5mm kidney stone and you think about minimum ride height.


----------



## PDK RACING

IndyRC_Racer said:


> You must be an r/c racer when the emergency room doc tells you have a 5mm kidney stone and you think about minimum ride height.


I just hope you have enough droop to pass it.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> You must be an r/c racer when the emergency room doc tells you have a 5mm kidney stone and you think about minimum ride height.


That doesn't sound like you had much fun Brian...ouch! At least he didn't come to talk to you about a problem with your "droop!"


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

That's funny...PDK and I were both apparently creating our "droop" messages at the same time! Guess that makes us both comedians.

There is a link to the New Year's Nationals flyer on the homepage of the website at www.RCARIndy.com.

http://www.rcarindy.com/NewYearsNationals2012.pdf


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> You must be an r/c racer when the emergency room doc tells you have a 5mm kidney stone and you think about minimum ride height.


Wow! No need for traction compound with that!


----------



## PDK RACING

I would ask if it could be trued so you can get the correct roll out to pass it faster.


----------



## PDK RACING

That also gives new meaning to back-stretch is closed. And please dont ask for turn marshals.


----------



## PDK RACING

If you drink a lot of water and held it for a while you could run boosted.


----------



## PDK RACING

Okay im done. I had a coworker how had them , it was not pretty and painful. I hope you will be okay and send my best wishes and god speed on the stone.


----------



## Railroader

Brandon Scobell ladies and gentleman!


----------



## cwoods34

PDK RACING said:


> If you drink a lot of water and held it for a while you could run boosted.


If this comment doesn't convert everyone to boosted TC, nothing will!


----------



## BadSign

PDK RACING said:


> it was not pretty


Not pretty? Don't wanna know how you figured that out...


----------



## AquaRacer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> You must be an r/c racer when the emergency room doc tells you have a 5mm kidney stone and you think about minimum ride height.


Been there with the Kidney Stone, worst pain that I have experienced in my life. Hope that you are doing ok.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Shooting BB's.


----------



## Railroader

THE STRAIGHT IS CLOSED!!!

Am I doing this right?


----------



## martini13

Railroader said:


> THE STRAIGHT IS CLOSED!!!
> 
> Am I doing this right?


Yea I think u got it.


----------



## scootr117

IndyHobbies.com said:


> That's funny...PDK and I were both apparently creating our "droop" messages at the same time! Guess that makes us both comedians.
> 
> There is a link to the New Year's Nationals flyer on the homepage of the website at www.RCARIndy.com.
> 
> http://www.rcarindy.com/NewYearsNationals2012.pdf


I'm looking forward to the race.. It will be my first time racing at R/Car... WGT is being ran I hope. I didn't see the class list.


----------



## Railroader

CreativeIndy, you have about 5 PMs!!!


----------



## Railroader

scootr117 said:


> I'm looking forward to the race.. It will be my first time racing at R/Car... WGT is being ran I hope. I didn't see the class list.


I hope we can make your first visit a great one, we usually have some great times and great competition on these race events. Make sure you introduce yourself when you come (mention your hobbytalk handle).

The last race R/Car had, if four show up then that made a class. If Kevin didn't have a trophy he had a cash payout for that class. I'm sure he'll pop up on here and set us straight. 

We have 3-4 WGT regulars with another guy building his chassis (if he's not done already).


----------



## starrx

scootr117 said:


> I'm looking forward to the race.. It will be my first time racing at R/Car... WGT is being ran I hope. I didn't see the class list.


only 2 rounds??
i reather start @ 11am & have 3 rounds:thumbsup:
but ill be there either way:wave:


----------



## smokefan

Count us in for 17.5


----------



## jtsbell

How about some VTA action on NEW YEARS DAY ! Cody thinks hes going to open a can of whoooooopassssss!!!!


----------



## cwoods34

jtsbell said:


> How about some VTA action on NEW YEARS DAY ! Cody thinks hes going to open a can of whoooooopassssss!!!!


No I don't......


----------



## CreativeIndy

Railroader said:


> CreativeIndy, you have about 5 PMs!!!


Thanks for the help man, appreciated the info


----------



## martini13

jtsbell said:


> How about some VTA action on NEW YEARS DAY ! Cody thinks hes going to open a can of whoooooopassssss!!!!


Why does it have to be VTA ? Why not 17.5


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> Why does it have to be VTA ? Why not 17.5


Coming from someone who recently found a lot of speed with some gear diffs and a new XRAY


----------



## AquaRacer

martini13 said:


> Why does it have to be VTA ? Why not 17.5


I'm in for some 17.5!!!


----------



## Railroader

CreativeIndy said:


> Thanks for the help man, appreciated the info


Anytime!


----------



## AquaRacer

Rusty & Dave,
Are you going to be there for some WGT??

Cya all on Friday!!


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> Why does it have to be VTA ? Why not 17.5


Since the 1/1/12 race isn't in the points series... hmmm... can the 17.5 class take one more hack driver?

Yes it can. I have let Archie Hatfield run uncontested for far too long. This shall no longer stand as acceptable. I hereby throw down the gaulent and declare my intentions to run 17.5 in the year of our Lord 2012. Better buy your caster blocks now boys!!!


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> can the 17.5 class take one more hack driver? Better buy your caster blocks now boys!!!


I hear the Tamiya ones are expensive...


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I hear the Tamiya ones are expensive...


Superior engineering is worth it. :thumbsup:

But honestly, about $6/set, same as anyone else... well, except for X-Ray


----------



## BadSign

That's because X-Rays don't break. Talk about superior engineering.:wave:


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> That's because X-Rays don't break. Talk about superior engineering.:wave:


You mean *yours* don't break.

A person has to actually race to risk breaking them. :tongue:

We can do this all night.


----------



## regets ama

Railroader said:


> Since the 1/1/12 race isn't in the points series... hmmm... can the 17.5 class take one more hack driver?
> 
> Yes it can. I have let Archie Hatfield run uncontested for far too long. This shall no longer stand as acceptable. I hereby throw down the gaulent and declare my intentions to run 17.5 in the year of our Lord 2012. Better buy your caster blocks now boys!!!


Deal it out mr mccoy,,,,,,,i have my slash ready with a 12t,,,,,,5.73 best lap after i took controls away from S Martini & Rossi

Arch E Nemesis


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> Deal it out mr mccoy,,,,,,,i have my slash ready with a 12t,,,,,,5.73 best lap after i took controls away from S Martini & Rossi
> 
> Arch E Nemesis


Wait... wat! Is that hillrod talk?


----------



## regets ama

ARGHH mattie


----------



## Railroader




----------



## regets ama

shoot, did i forget to mention i won that A-Main slash race,,,,,,,,,tell Mr Martini he cut out too soon,,,,,,,,,for never being on the oval he drove extraordinarily well (3rd in the heat race).

come on jonesy, where's my 6,,,,,,,,i'm slipping back to just going left again and i finally get mr johnson to 17.5


----------



## regets ama

ROAR had a post of thier 2011 carpet nationals with a class for 10th TC 21.5 Non-timing (A1 Main),,,,,,,,,,,what exactly is that,,,,,,,,


----------



## Kevin Cole

Its their version of USGT...ROAR chasing their rear end as usual.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Week#3 of the On-Road Winter Point Series Friday Night on The Big Rug*

*- Doors open at 4pm
- Racing at 7pm
- Only $10 for the first entry ($5 for additional) *

*Two drops in the 10 weeks series...so everyone is still in good shape
(Even if you've missed the first two weeks)*


----------



## Matt P.

Hey Kevin, nice set of transponders for cheap (well cheap for transponders anyways):

http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-items-sale-trade/576291-20-amb-house-tranponders-charging-rack.html

I know most people have their own, but it's nice to have some for the people just starting out.

Maybe you could ask for some donations from the track folk...could probably raise the funds for this set pretty quickly.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Its their version of USGT...ROAR chasing their rear end as usual.


Well, it's basically their SportsmanTC right?

USGT is way cooler. :dude:


----------



## Railroader

Ordered some bling for the concourse on 1/1/12!!! 

Is it 2012 yet?!?!


----------



## PDK RACING

Had to put novak back in car. Nemesis motor has an issue. I installed wires and hit da gas. Motor spun real slow then in a puff of smoke blew off phase B. I thought is was a bad roll of solder i used last friday, guess not. On a lighter note i have a nemesis motor for sale. Any takers.


----------



## cwoods34

For anyone interested....... whether you prefer blinky or not, still a good argument to sift through.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/576152-blinky-only-roar-stock-2012-a.html


----------



## Railroader

PDK RACING said:


> Had to put novak back in car. Nemesis motor has an issue. I installed wires and hit da gas. Motor spun real slow then in a puff of smoke blew off phase B. I thought is was a bad roll of solder i used last friday, guess not. On a lighter note i have a nemesis motor for sale. Any takers.


Are you interested in a Novak Kinetic, I have one for sale cheap ($100). The heat sink has been trimmed to fit in 1/12th scale bodies.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Railroader said:


> Are you interested in a Novak Kinetic, I have one for sale cheap ($100). The heat sink has been trimmed to fit in 1/12th scale bodies.


Tom, just send it in to Novak and get a new/ different model for less than you are going to eat by selling that one. Just a thought. LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## PDK RACING

Railroader said:


> Are you interested in a Novak Kinetic, I have one for sale cheap ($100). The heat sink has been trimmed to fit in 1/12th scale bodies.


I'm not a big novak fan...Just my opinion...I do like pie and cookies...


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> Tom, just send it in to Novak and get a new/ different model for less than you are going to eat by selling that one. Just a thought. LOL
> 
> Jeremiah


Hmmm... that is a pretty good idea!


----------



## Railroader

PDK RACING said:


> I'm not a big novak fan...Just my opinion...I do like pie and cookies...


Mmmmmm... pie...


----------



## Bigz84

*3rd leg*

Hello Indy,
When do you plan on making a flier for the 3rd leg, or are you? I plan on trying to make this race. What are the hotels that everryone will be staying at?

If you could let me know I would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> You mean *yours* don't break.
> 
> A person has to actually race to risk breaking them. :tongue:
> 
> We can do this all night.


Quantity of racing time does not beat quality of racing time, my friend!


----------



## Railroader

Aww... You called me "friend".


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Some new car photos have been added to the website. If you ever want to see yours posted, just send me a PM and we'll GIT-R-DONE! Or, you can email your best picture to me at H E L L O S C O T T @ A O L . C O M (Just remove the spaces). Optimal size for loading quickly is 800 x 600 pixels. 


http://www.rcarindy.com/photos.html


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Aww... You called me "friend".


And I thought you figured out sarcasm a few pages back...


----------



## davidl

PDK RACING said:


> If you drink a lot of water and held it for a while you could run boosted.


There is a website that covers all you need to know about that. It is called HoldYourWater.com


----------



## davidl

AquaRacer said:


> Rusty & Dave,
> Are you going to be there for some WGT??
> 
> Cya all on Friday!!


I will not be available this entire weekend. But, plan to be there the following weekend. I need the points.:hat:


----------



## davidl

PDK RACING said:


> I'm not a big novak fan...Just my opinion...I do like pie and cookies...


 
Speedway has a nice box of cookies. You get 1712 points for the purchase. You can bring me two.:tongue:


----------



## davidl

UhOh. Three in a row. Where is Johnson?:dude:


----------



## RustyS

AquaRacer said:


> Rusty & Dave,
> Are you going to be there for some WGT??
> 
> Cya all on Friday!!


Not on New Years day. Got inventory that entire weekend.


----------



## cwoods34

badsign said:


> quantity of racing time does not beat quality of racing time, my friend!


pm!.........


----------



## martini13

cwoods34 said:


> Coming from someone who recently found a lot of speed with some gear diffs and a new XRAY


Dont forget new ESC and batteries


----------



## Railroader

But the same servo right?


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> And I thought you figured out sarcasm a few pages back...


Cue Allanis Morrisette... :tongue:


----------



## Railroader

davidl said:


> UhOh. Three in a row. Where is Johnson?:dude:


Don't sell yourself short, that was a solid quad-post!!!


----------



## Railroader

Aaaaannnd four!


----------



## martini13

And as far as castor blocks go I have never broke a castor on my x-rays. Cody the speed has been there. The gear diffs made the car easier to drive and the 2012x-ray put the power were it needed to be. U have to admit the car is better. Now my driven is what I need to work on.


----------



## martini13

Well new servo and transponder also


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> Dont forget new ESC and batteries


What speedo you running now? And you got some new TP batts didn't you?


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> And as far as castor blocks go I have never broke a castor on my x-rays. Cody the speed has been there. The gear diffs made the car easier to drive and the 2012x-ray put the power were it needed to be. U have to admit the car is better. Now my driven is what I need to work on.


I used to own an X-Ray. Trust me, they break just as easy as any other brand. :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> And as far as castor blocks go I have never broke a castor on my x-rays. Cody the speed has been there. The gear diffs made the car easier to drive and the 2012x-ray put the power were it needed to be. U have to admit the car is better. Now my driven is what I need to work on.


No matter how much I have bashed FAILray's since I switched to the dark(er) side, I will gladly admit that the 2012 T3 is damn near the best TC on the market right now. 

I've got Aquaracer and Martini switched to gear diffs. Jonesy is too stubborn to try them.... I gave up on him a loooong time ago.


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> I used to own an X-Ray. Trust me, I can break them just as easy as any other brand. :thumbsup:


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> Well new servo and transponder also


Yeah, I heard the new transponders count laps up to .113 seconds faster.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Fixed that for ya.


No c-hub is safe with my hand on the wheel.


----------



## martini13

Im runnin LRP spec ver2. yea thunder power batts and motor. The gear diffs is were its at for sure. Iv seen jr. brake castor blocks on his TC6 and we all know he can drive.


----------



## martini13

cwoods34 said:


> Yeah, I heard the new transponders count laps up to .113 seconds faster.


Serious or u kiddin


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> No passenger is safe with my hand on the wheel.


No wonder.... you should be driving with BOTH hands. 10 and 2, remember?


----------



## martini13

Yea they all brake. Im sure Ill brake one now


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> Serious or u kiddin


Well of course it counts .113 faster. The problem is getting the car to finish the lap .113 faster.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> No wonder.... you should be driving with BOTH hands. 10 and 2, remember?


How do I text then?!?!


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> How do I text then?!?!


Maybe the whole texting-while-driving thing is holding you back. I don't see NEMESIS texting while on the driver's stand........


----------



## Railroader

ARCH-nemesis.

No texting?!? This changes everything.


----------



## martini13

Railroader said:


> ARCH-nemesis.
> 
> No texting?!? This changes everything.


Might save your castor blocks. Im just sayn


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Week#3 of the On-Road Winter Point Series Friday Night on The Big Rug*

*- Doors open at 4pm
- Racing at 7pm
- Only $10 for the first entry ($5 for additional) *

*Two drops in the 10 weeks series...so everyone is still in good shape
(Even if you've missed the first two weeks)*


----------



## Kevin Cole

Bigz84 said:


> Hello Indy,
> When do you plan on making a flier for the 3rd leg, or are you? I plan on trying to make this race. What are the hotels that everryone will be staying at?
> 
> If you could let me know I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks


I'm waiting for Ken Miller to finalize a few decisions about the race before moving forward with a flier.

Check out the Baymont on Brookville Road...there is a link on our website.

www.rcarindy.com

They offer a reduced rate if you mention your in town racing at R/CAR


----------



## regets ama

Railroader said:


> ARCH-nemesis.
> 
> No texting?!? This changes everything.


my suggestion,,,,,,,turn off your Garmin, it is constantly repeating to your driver "RECALCULATING!"

A. NEMISIS


----------



## BadSign

Arch-Nemesis? You guys have less of a Superman/ Lex Luthor relationship and more of a Superman/ Bizarro relationship... Batman and Bat-mite..You're George Washington/ Grover Cleveland, Capt. Kirk vs. a Tribble, Chewbacca vs. Ewok.

And I'm spent.


----------



## BadSign

AMA, you get to be Kirk.


----------



## BadSign

In all seriousness, TJ, check this out.


----------



## Railroader

Hamilton/Burr?



BadSign said:


> In all seriousness, TJ, check this out.


That is the third <$300 417 I have had pointed out to me in the last two days.

And it is killing me.

I resigned my position with Baptist Children's Home today and am currently jobless. Needless to say, I am not buying ANYTHING until I get a job. And these sub$300 417s for sale are killing me!!!!


----------



## Railroader

AND... My scale truck sold on eBay for about two hundred less than I expected it and the buyer is dragging his feet on paying me. Ugh.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> No matter how much I have bashed FAILray's since I switched to the dark(er) side, I will gladly admit that the 2012 T3 is damn near the best TC on the market right now.
> 
> I've got Aquaracer and Martini switched to gear diffs. Jonesy is too stubborn to try them.... I gave up on him a loooong time ago.


I just dont want to have faster laps times than you. I dont want to have to listen to you pout about it and im sure gear diffs will make that a more regular occurance.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> I just dont want to have faster laps times than you. I dont want to have to listen to you pout about it and im sure gear diffs will make that a more regular occurance.


A regular occurence?!? I'd say it's already pretty consistent. And I thought the word was "whine", not pout.


----------



## PDK RACING

Kevin said if you dress like an elf you race for free. Since i'm short and have green on i'm all good


----------



## Matt P.

Railroader said:


> Hamilton/Burr?
> 
> 
> 
> That is the third <$300 417 I have had pointed out to me in the last two days.
> 
> And it is killing me.
> 
> I resigned my position with Baptist Children's Home today and am currently jobless. Needless to say, I am not buying ANYTHING until I get a job. And these sub$300 417s for sale are killing me!!!!


Team drivers selling off 2 of their 417's for $275 each? Something tells me Tamiya has something new coming out...417x V2? 418? I read some rumors somewhere that the TA06 was a test vehicle for an upcoming TRF version with the battery mounted in the middle of the chassis like the TA06 is. I believe I even read they are thinking of using a gear box in the rear like the TA06 too. I wish I could find the message board I read that on...just googled for 10 minutes but couldn't find it..o well.


----------



## DestructoFox

The Tamiya 417X just came out. That's probably why.


----------



## cwoods34

Might not be there right at 4. Feel free to start on a layout, or wait on me, whichever!

And those 417 are being sold to switch to the new TC6.1 :hat:


----------



## PDK RACING

cwoods34 said:


> Might not be there right at 4. Feel free to start on a layout, or wait on me, whichever!
> 
> And those 417 are being sold to switch to the new TC6.1 :hat:


make it wide and open with sweeping turns. i want 7 second laps with 21.5


----------



## DestructoFox

I'll be there for USGT tonight, and I'll have my mini too with me in case enough show up to race those.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Bigz84 said:


> Hello Indy,
> When do you plan on making a flier for the 3rd leg, or are you? I plan on trying to make this race. If you could let me know I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks


I'm happy to make one. Just need the info and the OK from whomever is running that 3rd event. I did this one for Kevin at his request for the RCAR portion.

Scott


----------



## DestructoFox

I had a great time last night, there was some great racing in all classes. I wish my car would have lasted longer than 2 laps in the USGT main, but that gave me a chance to watch, and boy it sure was the race to watch! Now I've just got to decide if I should come Sunday...


----------



## cwoods34

Had a blast last night. Layout was great for mod


----------



## BadSign

Despite my misfortunes in the main, I had another good time last night at the track. For two laps I actually hung with Steve, Mike and Cody; then the brain fade hit.

Hope to be back next week


----------



## PDK RACING

I choked in the main. Boo car was good driver was not. Im calling some friends today to rethink motor battery combo.


----------



## PDK RACING

BadSign said:


> Despite my misfortunes in the main, I had another good time last night at the track. For two laps I actually hung with Steve, Mike and Cody; then the brain fade hit.
> 
> Hope to be back next week


U drove pretty good but had bad luck so im going to drag you kicking and screaming to the track next week. As if i would have too.


----------



## BadSign

No, no, please don't make me go racing.

The straight was NOT closed!


----------



## regets ama

Thanks to the track builders of Friday night, whoever you were, NICELY DONE!


----------



## cwoods34

regets ama said:


> Thanks to the track builders of Friday night, whoever you were, NICELY DONE!


Yes, thanks to everyone who helped. I try to get there at 4 and I have no problem setting up by myself, but it's great having assistance. The sooner it is set up, the sooner we can "close the straight"!


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> Thanks to the track builders of Friday night, whoever you were, NICELY DONE!


I blame Martini!!! What was that guy thinking??!!?? I mean c'mon...

Oh wait ... did you say you ... liked it? No, you DIDN'T!!!

Seriously, Martini and Hawkins were the prime engineering and labor. I just helped on both account. 

But if you didn't like it... I'll take all the blame. :freak:


----------



## Railroader

Last night was exactly what I needed. It took me all the way to the mains to really relax, but it was wonderful. Seems like each week this past couple months has gotten more and more stressful and last week was by far the most stressful week of my life.

I'm also glad we didn't have this:









But only had a smoked motor. But it was exciting while it lasted. I think I may have killed any chances of a Team Black Ops sponsorship, even though Jonesy did say "Wow, you drive that exactly the way I do!"


----------



## cwoods34

Yeah........ now you will have to successfully topple BOTH of us in one heat just to even be considered.....

..... while using a TT-01........ in 17.5........

So, TECHNICALLY you still have a chance.


----------



## cwoods34

Tom's face when realizing no Black Ops for him........


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> now you will have to successfully topple BOTH of us in one heat just to even be considered...


































By "topple" you mean "crash into and take out", right? Easy Peasy.


----------



## cwoods34

"crashing into" would mean getting close to us....... NOT happening


----------



## Railroader




----------



## Railroader

I'm posting this one "just 'cause."


----------



## smokefan

Tom I know how u feel. Last Sunday was great for me I was racing Kyle for 2 in the B and had the most fun all yr so far. Hang in there bro.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


>


Stardate: 2514.4.5

I finally found the answer to Spock's Vulcan nerve pinch. He'll think twice after the Purple Nurple I gave him outside the transporter door. I have the Romulans to thank for that one

Kirk out.


----------



## Railroader




----------



## martini13

Aw............MANNNNNN no posting of results.( I know theres a problem with the thread.)


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I'm posting this one "just 'cause."


Mr. Bean 3: Mr Bean bets his pension on McLaren Mercedes


----------



## BadSign

martini13 said:


> Aw............MANNNNNN no posting of results.( I know theres a problem with the thread.)


I think you won 17.5


----------



## cwoods34

Yes he did, cuz I had to settle for 2nd....... Jonesy failed and finished somewhere between 3rd and LAST.


----------



## BadSign

Well, I know personally that he didn't finish last.


----------



## martini13

I look at lap times of each lap.


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> I look at lap times of each lap.


Yeah.......


----------



## BadSign

Quit bragging.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'm not sure if Martin will be making it out to the track today, so I could certainly use the help of some good arms to put down another great lay-out this morning.

Me and the family will be there around 9:30am...so any help would be greatly appreciated.

R/CAR has the best racers around, through my entire shattered elbow situation you guys consistently step up and help this broken down old man with the track...thanks guys!

Angie & I will buy lunch for whoever comes in and sets up the track:thumbsup:

Looks like we have another great Sunday of racing ahead of us...looking forward to it.


----------



## martini13

Sorry to everyone I didnt make it out today(sunday). I did get alot of my X-MAS shopn done. Im sure the R/CAR family took care of buisness as always. Ill see you guys Friday.Post some kinda of results so I can get an idea on how everyone done today. Colts got a win today 27to13.But if it takes me to miss a sunday at the track for them to get a win thatll be there last win..sorry Colts.:roll:


----------



## PDK RACING

Kevin your powersupply is done. I ran two chargers at once off of it so it is good.


----------



## surfer kev

Selling my on-road equipment here is a list of what I have going to post if for sale forum just thought I would rather keep it around R/car and post here first.

1-Thunder power 5300 65c battery
1-powerpush 5800 60c battery
1-powerpush 5400 65c batter
1- revtech 6500 65c battery
Associated TC6(no electronics)
Parts container( spacers, roll center blocks sets, sway bars,.........)
Reflex spring kit
REflex pistons
Relex soft bladders
Reflex rear bummper
Reflex camber adjusters
5 or 6 sets of sweep tires(used)
2 sets of solaris tires(used)
one Bmw painted body un used
one body with car
HPI wing kit
3 spec r gear diff one in car
futaba stearing servo in car short case one
integy steering blocks
new bearings in car
)))))))))$500.00 ((((takes it all

Also have a ken Block car with two batteries i would sell if anyone is interested.($200)

Best way to reach me is [email protected]


----------



## surfer kev

surfer kev said:


> Selling my on-road equipment here is a list of what I have going to post if for sale forum just thought I would rather keep it around R/car and post here first.
> 
> 1-Thunder power 5300 65c battery
> 1-powerpush 5800 60c battery
> 1-powerpush 5400 65c batter
> 1- revtech 6500 65c battery
> Associated TC6(no electronics)
> Parts container( spacers, roll center blocks sets, sway bars,.........)
> Reflex spring kit
> REflex pistons
> Relex soft bladders
> Reflex rear bummper
> Reflex camber adjusters
> 5 or 6 sets of sweep tires(used)
> 2 sets of solaris tires(used)
> one Bmw painted body un used
> one body with car
> HPI wing kit
> 3 spec r gear diff one in car
> futaba stearing servo in car short case one
> integy steering blocks
> new bearings in car
> )))))))))$500.00 ((((takes it all
> 
> Also have a ken Block car with two batteries i would sell if anyone is interested.($200)
> 
> Best way to reach me is [email protected]


YOu can also pm me on here


----------



## surfer kev

those prices are for locals only


----------



## Railroader

I will be amazed if ANYONE gets this...


----------



## DestructoFox

Man did I have a good day at the track today. Thanks to everyone who was able to make it out!


----------



## martini13

Railroader said:


> I will be amazed if ANYONE gets this...


Whats there to get? Im gonna have nightmares now


----------



## Railroader

Hint: it is from a TV show.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Railroader said:


> Hint: it is from a TV show.



possibly league of gentlemen


----------



## Railroader

Yes!!! "Are you local?"


----------



## Railroader

Btw, creepiest funny tv show evar. You really have to "get" British humor to tolerate it.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Railroader said:


> Yes!!! "Are you local?"


lol ... :dude:


----------



## charlie2755

Had a great day at the track today! Finally some success with my 6. :hat: everyone have a merry christmas!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You guys may have received this "YOU WANT POWER?" email already. Its going around. Pretty awesome details on the power of an NHRA Top Fuel Dragster!

I didn't write it, just passing it along...

http://www.indyhobbies.com/YOU_WANT_POWER.pdf


----------



## regets ama

sunday provided an unusual track with a lot of straights, 180s and soft S's,,,,,i think laps ended around 30-32 with lap times in the 11 -12 sec bracket.

results are a faint memory by now since i have already slept once but i think junior won the 17.5 and finnegan the 21.5. i dont recall sportsman. all three classes had 8 or 9 entries for the amain.

charlie and chuck kept on the tails of junior, good run by both. 21.5 had some altercations but a good 8 minute entertainment session.

i tried 17.5 with my tc6, maybe it was the simplicity of the layout but only .4 away from Fast Lap of junior and .2 from charlie and chuck,,,,,,,usually i am 1.0 to .8 away with my retired tc5. i believe i will be doing some serious used tc6 roller shopping to add to my existing stable.

thanks kevin for the sunday entertainment and cody, who i think built the track.

"that's my story and i'm sticking to it"


----------



## cwoods34

I'd be impressed if I built the track...... I was asleep past 12:30......


----------



## BATTMAN

are you guys hosting the ROAR race again this year?...

also when is your next VTA trophy race?


----------



## PDK RACING

I will build track this friday. Im off work and will show up at 3:00 and have track done by 4:00 for pratice. I have a good idea for a good mix of fast free flow and a slow turn.


----------



## regets ama

cwoods34 said:


> I'd be impressed if I built the track...... I was asleep past 12:30......


maybe it was in your sleep?

i think it was cody armes (sp?)


----------



## cwoods34

PDK RACING said:


> I will build track this friday. Im off work and will show up at 3:00 and have track done by 4:00 for pratice. I have a good idea for a good mix of fast free flow and a slow turn.


Isn't the track closed this Friday? Either way, I'll be out of town........


----------



## cwoods34

regets ama said:


> maybe it was in your sleep?
> 
> i think it was cody armes (sp?)


Let's just say that while awake I didn't have the coordination to build a track anyway.


----------



## PDK RACING

cwoods34 said:


> Isn't the track closed this Friday? Either way, I'll be out of town........


Nope it's open. Better get out or take a drop.


----------



## cwoods34

PDK RACING said:


> Nope it's open. Better get out or take a drop.


Drop taken.........


----------



## PDK RACING

cwoods34 said:


> Drop taken.........


Drop it like its hot drop it like its hot.


----------



## martini13

Tom u watch some weird stuff. To creepy...Men that dress up as woman. CREEPY:freak:.


----------



## martini13

I know how everyone can get more speed out of there motor..


----------



## martini13

Put a bigger pinoin gear on it:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> Put a bigger pinoin gear on it:thumbsup:


I prefer smaller spur gears.......


----------



## smokefan

Well if I didn't have to work Fri, we would be down for some 17.5 action.


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> Tom u watch some weird stuff. To creepy...Men that dress up as woman. CREEPY:freak:.


British humor is a developed taste. 

Kind of like scotch. 

The first time you try it you screw up your face and think what awful stuff it is.

Then you try it again and think: "How could anyone even enjoy that?!?!" 

Then the third time you sense something you like and look forward to your next taste. 

Somewhere on your 5th or 6th taste you start to really "get it".

Eventually you are wonder how people couldn't love it and think they are without taste..

But League of Gentlemen is really more like Absinthe. 

You are crazy to like it. And you know it.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> I prefer smaller spur gears.......


I like to use bigger tires...


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Drop taken.........


I think I might be in the same boat. Friday evening is the only time just the four of us will be able to have our Christmas together. So we are opening gifts and having a special movie night.

But my wife has been known to kick me out of the house [send me to the track] if she's in a generous mood.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I like to use bigger tires...


More Voltage.

a friend of mine introduced me to "Little Britain" a couple years ago. Absolutely busted my gut at times.

Brandon, I may be racing Friday, and if I am I'll be there early to help..


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> More Voltage.
> 
> a friend of mine introduced me to "Little Britain" a couple years ago. Absolutely busted my gut at times.
> 
> Brandon, I may be racing Friday, and if I am I'll be there early to help..


Little Brittain is hilarious. "I am the only gay in the village!"

League of Gentlemen is the red-headed step-child of Little Brittain. In poor taste.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm off work on Friday but my family is wanting to go out for dinner and then do something "Christmas-y" after that. 

So, how do I convince them that we should do an EARLY dinner and that RCAR racing Friday night is my idea of Christmas-y?


----------



## RustyS

Railroader said:


> I think I might be in the same boat. Friday evening is the only time just the four of us will be able to have our Christmas together. So we are opening gifts and having a special movie night.
> 
> But my wife has been known to kick me out of the house [send me to the track] if she's in a generous mood.


ok everyone, lets meet at Tom's house and see if we can get him kicked out.


----------



## DestructoFox

RustyS said:


> ok everyone, lets meet at Tom's house and see if we can get him kicked out.


Best idea I've heard all day!


----------



## Railroader

Ha!

Hmm.... might not be a bad idea. After all, we are headed up after that to visit in-laws.

Win-win!


----------



## jtsbell

I use to watch Benny Hill all the time,what a hoot.


----------



## Kevin Cole

BATTMAN said:


> are you guys hosting the ROAR race again this year?...
> 
> also when is your next VTA trophy race?


-New Years Day, MidWest GrandSlam 2nd weekend in Jan, and the third weekend in January is out Prelude to the Birds(3rd Annual)...On-Road on Sunday both events....MidWest GrandSlam is a Sat/Sun event.
Hurricane Race is Feb...and a trophy race once a month there after.


----------



## cwoods34

Badsign ---- pm....................


----------



## BadSign

Gotcha- PM back.


----------



## martini13

FRIDAY.... points series. perfect reason to be at the track.Sunday is family day Well its CHRISTMAS.


----------



## martini13

I dont think paragon is alowed at the Summit track in Fort Wayne...  I know its the next leg of the Hurrican series


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Has Summit put in new carpet in the last 5 years? If not, traction compound is going to be the least of my concerns.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_*Attention*_

*R/CAR is racing this Friday...and it is a points race.*


----------



## Miller Time

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Has Summit put in new carpet in the last 5 years? If not, traction compound is going to be the least of my concerns.


I believe it is closer to the last 9 years. But, they do allow Paragon.


----------



## PDK RACING

Miller Time said:


> I believe it is closer to the last 9 years. But, they do allow Paragon.


Ken I am sending you a pm about a motor issue I had..


----------



## BATTMAN

Kevin Cole said:


> -New Years Day, MidWest GrandSlam 2nd weekend in Jan, and the third weekend in January is out Prelude to the Birds(3rd Annual)...On-Road on Sunday both events....MidWest GrandSlam is a Sat/Sun event.
> Hurricane Race is Feb...and a trophy race once a month there after.


okay thanks


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You guys see this GIANT r/c truck video? It's making the email rounds. This has got TOM written all over it! Incredibly cool!


----------



## martini13

Miller Time said:


> I believe it is closer to the last 9 years. But, they do allow Paragon.


I was on there thread readn some post. Some one was askn what traction compounds they ran.Traction might be good enough to not have to use paragon.


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> I was on there thread readn some post. Some one was askn what traction compounds they ran.Traction might be good enough to not have to use paragon.


Traction.......... I always have it at R/CAR, and I've been sober of Paragon for quite a while now......


----------



## Railroader

What is the sauce of choice?

Mine is Jack The Gripper, but I heard it is hard to find lately. I like it because it is consistent throughout the race. Paragon seems to only last about 2.5-3.5 minutes and then the car gets a little loose. I clean with naphtha.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> What is the sauce of choice?
> 
> Mine is Jack The Gripper, but I heard it is hard to find lately. I like it because it is consistent throughout the race. Paragon seems to only last about 2.5-3.5 minutes and then the car gets a little loose. I clean with naphtha.


Ive been using Death Grip like its my job lately.....too bad no one can get it in stock


----------



## Railroader

I desire to try this "Death Grip". First time I saw it I though the name alone was brilliant and worthy of my considerations. We must bug Bill P. enough that he feels compelled to track down a reliable supplier or consider manufacturing some himself. That way I can try some.


----------



## PDK RACING

jonesy112 said:


> Ive been using Death Grip like its my job lately.....too bad no one can get it in stock


I think he was talking about traction compound not your other hobby. Lol


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I desire to try this "Death Grip". First time I saw it I though the name alone was brilliant and worthy of my considerations. We must bug Bill P. enough that he feels compelled to track down a reliable supplier or consider manufacturing some himself. That way I can try some.


I may have some Friday, if I can get there- gotta shop for the wife.


----------



## cwoods34

PDK RACING said:


> I think he was talking about traction compound not your other hobby. Lol


Wow. Jonesy was complaining of his liver hurting last week..... I wonder which organ will be in pain this week......

DEATH GRIP......... to me it is more consistent than Paragon, and it's cheaper. That alone should make it worthy of your consideration. If 90% of the racers used 1 compound it would make a world of difference for the groove. Obviously the foam tire guys prefer Paragon, but it doesn't seem to "conflict" with Death Grip like I've seen with other treatments.

I can't remember which track north of us ONLY uses SXT, and they have crazy traction all the time.


----------



## BadSign

PDK RACING said:


> I think he was talking about traction compound not your other hobby. Lol


It seems that diff lube would be better, but to each his own.


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> Wow. Jonesy was complaining of his liver hurting last week..... I wonder which organ will be in pain this week......
> 
> DEATH GRIP......... to me it is more consistent than Paragon, and it's cheaper. That alone should make it worthy of your consideration. If 90% of the racers used 1 compound it would make a world of difference for the groove. Obviously the foam tire guys prefer Paragon, but it doesn't seem to "conflict" with Death Grip like I've seen with other treatments.
> 
> I can't remember which track north of us ONLY uses SXT, and they have crazy traction all the time.


I agree, along those lines the Grandslam race this year WILL be odorless only, in an effort to help the consistency and odd feel to the traction level


----------



## rockin_bob13

I wonder if the Death Grip is causing the liver pain, or is something you're consuming?


----------



## RustyS

Miller Time said:


> I agree, along those lines the Grandslam race this year WILL be odorless only, in an effort to help the consistency and odd feel to the traction level


Does this mean I have to take a shower, not wear cologne and clean up my driving?


----------



## Railroader

No beans either!!!


----------



## PDK RACING

One more day Who is wheeling tomorrow...


----------



## DestructoFox

I'll be there! My car's ready to dice it up with the rest of the USGT crowd.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'll be there...maybe some 17.5 & Mod TC if my pit crew can help the one armed old man out.


----------



## PDK RACING

Kevin Cole said:


> I'll be there...maybe some 17.5 & Mod TC if my pit crew can help the one armed old man out.


What time are you getting there so i can set up track


----------



## wlpjr2

*New thread for the hobby shop!*

MERRY CHRISTMAS! I know what Santa is bringing several of you, LOL
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=347202

I'll be at the track at 2


----------



## jonesy112

wlpjr2 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS! I know what Santa is bringing several of you, LOL
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=347202
> 
> I'll be at the track at 2


oh oh oh, pick me pick me pick me, oh oh oh, me me me (jumping up and down with hand raised)


----------



## wlpjr2

Railroader said:


> I desire to try this "Death Grip". First time I saw it I though the name alone was brilliant and worthy of my considerations. We must bug Bill P. enough that he feels compelled to track down a reliable supplier or consider manufacturing some himself. That way I can try some.


Billy Bruce at Trinity/Epic says he has chemicals coming to make more. That was 2 weeks ago, so hopefully it will be here anytime.

Update!
Just talked to Billy, he has 400 of cleaner and the traction compound coming from his manufacturer. He said ETA, 2 wks.


----------



## wlpjr2

jonesy112 said:


> oh oh oh, pick me pick me pick me, oh oh oh, me me me (jumping up and down with hand raised)


Did you look at the hobby shop thread, you will like what you see!


----------



## jonesy112

wlpjr2 said:


> Did you look at the hobby shop thread, you will like what you see!


Of course I did....why do you think im so excited lol


----------



## Railroader

wlpjr2 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS! I know what Santa is bringing several of you, LOL
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=347202


Oh, I see... posted in the oval forum... hmmm...


----------



## Railroader

wlpjr2 said:


> Billy Bruce at Trinity/Epic says he has chemicals coming to make more. That was 2 weeks ago, so hopefully it will be here anytime.
> 
> Update!
> Just talked to Billy, he has 400 of cleaner and the traction compound coming from his manufacturer. He said ETA, 2 wks.














jonesy112 said:


> Of course I did....why do you think im so excited lol


Send him some funds via paypal and lock one of those bad boyz!


----------



## Kevin Cole

PDK RACING said:


> What time are you getting there so i can set up track


Bill is usually there by 1pm...Jonesy is showing up at 2pm.

I have to meet Mr.Quillin at 3pm in New Castle, then stop and get Cafe supplies before going to the track.

Me and the family will be there around 4:30pm, but Bill & Jonesy will be there well ahead of us.


----------



## Railroader

My LED light kit arrived from HK in time for the concourse on 1/1/12. If I can't win by racin, maybe I can win by looking good.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_*Big Rug On-Road Racing Tonight*_

*Racing starts at 7pm...and it is a points race

Only $10 for the first entry...$5 for additional.
*Mini-Coopers run for FREE!*

_*Ring in the Holiday Weekend with the best On-Road Racing in Indy...
World Class R/C Racing...not just bashing with your buddies.*_


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Wish I could come tonight. No Can Do. 

You guys have a great time!


----------



## smokefan

Bill what hrs and days will u be at the track next week.


----------



## smokefan

Btw I have a 25.5 SS motor for sale. I have used it very little and have no need to keep it.


----------



## Railroader

I was glad to be able to get out to the track for an hour to see so many of you and wish you a Merry Christmas! 

I sure missed an excellent night of racing, WHAT A CROWD!!! Can't wait to read the results.

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## surfer kev

I have some good batteries one is 4months old the other two are maybe 1 month old. Revtech 21.5 motor for sale Ken Block drift car 3PK radio with 3 spektrum recievers all for sale on the sale threads. I have always takin well care of my equipment. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## cwoods34

Regarding the New Year's race....... any chance for mod to run?.... Or do I need to switch the 6 back to 17.5?!?!?


----------



## BadSign

Well, for 2 straight weeks I've dropped out when running a solid fourth in the main. One of these days I'm gonna finish a race.
Thanks again Kevin and Angie for all your work at the track.
And thanks everyone for your positive comments for Ellie racing tonight-Kevin, Tom, Steve, Doug, Brian B. She cracks me up at times, she's so competitive about everything, and always worried that she won't win. I had to keep reminding her she hasn't raced in months, never in touring cars, and she forgot her glasses (she's nearsighted). I could've left in a bad mood, but it's just hard to do when your kids are so happy.

Thanks again to everyone, drive safe, and have a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## BadSign

Oh, and one other thing...
Death Grip is unbelievable.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Oh, and one other thing...
> Death Grip is unbelievable.


Hmmm... I seem to have heard this kind of info somewhere lately...

I figure if I don't use it then I still have an excuse for not finishing first.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Well, for 2 straight weeks I've dropped out when running a solid fourth in the main. One of these days I'm gonna finish a race.
> Thanks again Kevin and Angie for all your work at the track.
> And thanks everyone for your positive comments for Ellie racing tonight-Kevin, Tom, Steve, Doug, Brian B. She cracks me up at times, she's so competitive about everything, and always worried that she won't win. I had to keep reminding her she hasn't raced in months, never in touring cars, and she forgot her glasses (she's nearsighted). I could've left in a bad mood, but it's just hard to do when your kids are so happy.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone, drive safe, and have a very Merry Christmas.


My daughter is the same way. She HATES to lose. Good thing she didn't inherit most fo her genetics from her dad or she'd be in for a life of disappointment. Or in other words, thank God for my wife's dominate genes. Good German/Italian genes. Not those drunken Scottish/Mexican genetics from her paterfamilias.


----------



## jonesy112

Good run by martini tonight in 17.5. I gave him all I had for 6 minutes and he never cracked under the pressure. 

That may have been the most fun I've ever had running second in a race.


----------



## starrx

the most fun i had in a long while...17.5 was running good & my usgt car was good...i just made some mistakes that cost me...ill see yall on new years day:wave:

11.2 in 17.5 i shock myself:hat:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

BadSign said:


> And thanks everyone for your positive comments for Ellie racing tonight-Kevin, Tom, Steve, Doug, Brian B. She cracks me up at times, she's so competitive about everything, and always worried that she won't win.


Actually I am worried about her getting better in Sportsman. I have enough competition as it is. :thumbsup:

I had an annoying night last night, capped off with a racing incident (no blame, just happened) that broke the leads off the motor in the main. So much for the points series. 

Hopefully next week will be better, maybe Santa will bring me some driving talent and luck! Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

smokefan said:


> Btw I have a 25.5 SS motor for sale. I have used it very little and have no need to keep it.


Those are legal in Sportsman TC so that's an option for somebody. Speaking of which, I've probably got 40 runs on my Silver Can motor now. I'm new enough to the car side of hobbies that I don't know much of what I should do for maintenance on it? Just flush it with motor spray and then a little oil on the bushings?

Merry Christmas guys! I've already got my present: Three healthy kids. The rest is just gravy.


----------



## hurtsogood369

Had a good time last night. Thank you jonsey for the help. Also thank you junior for the set of tires. It was fun having a CLEAN hard race with my brother in USGT until we were being crashed. Also had a blast racing with Doug in the Sportsman A main. Yet another clean hard race with a driver. We were throwing slide jobs and racing hard with out crashing. All in all a great night with 95% of the people on the track.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Merry Christmas*
*from the entire COLE family!*
*God be with you all and remember the reason for this Blessed Holiday*


----------



## wlpjr2

MERRY CHRISTMAS from The whole Pennington Family​


----------



## martini13

Had a great time lastnight at the track. The 17.5 and USGT mains was alot of FUN. MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone. Big THANKS to the Cole family. You guys are my 2nd family. See ya next week..:wave:


----------



## martini13

regets ama did you get my PM reply?


----------



## smokefan

Merry Christmas to everyone at R/Car


----------



## davidl

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## AquaRacer

Merry Christmas everyone!! Had a blast in 17.5!!!


----------



## trerc

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'm new enough to the car side of hobbies that I don't know much of what I should do for maintenance on it? Just flush it with motor spray and then a little oil on the bushings?


That's all they need, but it should be done weekly or whenever you race the car.


----------



## jtsbell

Good morning every one MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HO HO HO hope every one has there wishes come true and there bellys full.


----------



## fselzer

Merry Christmas to the Cole family and to all our racers that support R/CAR week after week and for help making R/CAR one of the finest RC racing venue in the country. May 2012 bring you so much happiness and a podium finish.:thumbsup:


----------



## fselzer

Merry Christmas to the Cole family and to all our racers that support R/CAR week after week and for help making R/CAR one of the finest RC racing venues in the country. May 2012 bring you so much happiness and a podium finish:wave:


----------



## Railroader

*Merry Christmas!!!*


----------



## martini13

Its over its over.....(CHRISTMAS), Is it Friday yet. Did Santa bring anyone a new touring car? Lookn foward to the NEW YEARS day race .What time we startn Sunday? 2012 is a knockn. What a great way to start it...:thumbsup:


----------



## surfer kev

selling my 3pk with spektrum module and 3 receivers if anyone is interested 180.00 let me know


----------



## AquaRacer

martini13 said:


> Is it Friday yet. Lookn foward to the NEW YEARS day race .What time we startn Sunday? 2012 is a knockn. What a great way to start it...:thumbsup:


Doors open at 9AM racing starts at 1PM, 2 qualifiers and a main, according to the flyer. Looking forward to the New Years race myself. Is it Friday yet??:dude:


----------



## AquaRacer

RustyS you have a PM


----------



## martini13

Thanks for the info Aqua Man.


----------



## martini13

Anyone know were I can get info on the Las Vegas on-road? I think I can talk my sponser(father) into payn my way..Hes been talkn bout goin out there before his health gets any worst.I think it would be a great experience and a HO lot of FUN..


----------



## Miller Time

martini13 said:


> Anyone know were I can get info on the Las Vegas on-road? I think I can talk my sponser(father) into payn my way..Hes been talkn bout goin out there before his health gets any worst.I think it would be a great experience and a HO lot of FUN..


http://www.intchamps.com/


----------



## AquaRacer

martini13 said:


> Thanks for the info Aqua Man.


You are welcome Martini!!!

Brian B.


----------



## AquaRacer

Hey Martini!! Is it Friday yet???!!!!!:wave:


----------



## martini13

Thank you Mr.Miller I couldnt find it to save my life. Yea is it FRIDAY yet......AWWWWW MAN


----------



## RATFactor

Anyone planning to run F1 on 1/1 ?
If so what kind of rules will be in force?
I am planning the trip down there and have a 103 width car with foam tires, silver can or might have a 21.5.


----------



## jtsbell

Hay guys don't forget to bring out those VTA cars next SUNDAY. G Cobb B Smith Brian B. C Arms K Barton S Black and who ever I forgot.


----------



## jtsbell

I forgot to invite the guys from Dayton and Fort Wayne and whoever!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jtsbell said:


> Hay guys don't forget to bring out those VTA cars next SUNDAY. G Cobb B Smith Brian B. C Arms K Barton S Black and who ever I forgot.


I'm planning on it! VTA! VTA! VTA!


----------



## BadSign

RATFactor said:


> Anyone planning to run F1 on 1/1 ?
> If so what kind of rules will be in force?
> I am planning the trip down there and have a 103 width car with foam tires, silver can or might have a 21.5.


I've been wanting to run F1, but I doubt I'll make it Sunday.


----------



## Brian Johnson

Hello,

I am going to come up from Lexington Ky. to the race this Sunday. I have never been to your track. I was unable to find the common classes that show up most often. I mostly run blinky 17.5 at our track. So do you have a blinky 17.5 class in 12th scale and TC? Its been a year that I have ran boost in my Tekin esc but have know problem with it. 
If it is boosted I will for sure have to post up more questions on esc setup.

Thanks a bunch.

Brian


----------



## RustyS

Brian Johnson said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am going to come up from Lexington Ky. to the race this Sunday. I have never been to your track. I was unable to find the common classes that show up most often. I mostly run blinky 17.5 at our track. So do you have a blinky 17.5 class in 12th scale and TC? Its been a year that I have ran boost in my Tekin esc but have know problem with it.
> If it is boosted I will for sure have to post up more questions on esc setup.
> 
> Thanks a bunch.
> 
> Brian


Hi Brian
Rcar is a great place to race. 1/12 usually runs on friday night but should have a good turnout for TC racing. I am not familiar with the TC racing ( I run pan car) but I am sure someone will chime in and get you the info you need.


----------



## RustyS

AquaRacer said:


> RustyS you have a PM


Back at ya.


----------



## rcdano

Will there be racing this Friday?


----------



## Brian Johnson

RustyS said:


> Hi Brian
> Rcar is a great place to race. 1/12 usually runs on friday night but should have a good turnout for TC racing. I am not familiar with the TC racing ( I run pan car) but I am sure someone will chime in and get you the info you need.



So 12th scale onroad does not race the same day as onroad Sunday race day?? I thought this Sunday was a new years race as posted on the home page? Not sure if I understood you correctly.


----------



## RustyS

Brian Johnson said:


> So 12th scale onroad does not race the same day as onroad Sunday race day?? I thought this Sunday was a new years race as posted on the home page? Not sure if I understood you correctly.


 You got me, I wasn't thinking about the Holiday race. I was stuck in regular club days. Normally the 1/12 guys run on Friday night. This weekend will be out of the norm.


----------



## martini13

Brian Johnson said:


> So 12th scale onroad does not race the same day as onroad Sunday race day?? I thought this Sunday was a new years race as posted on the home page? Not sure if I understood you correctly.


Yea Kevin is the guy that puts on the show. We have had a good turn out on 1/12, 17.5 blinky and good turn out 17.5 blinky TC.And we run road course Fridays and Sundays.Fridays doors open at 4pm racen starts at 7pm. This Sunday is the NEW YEARS race doors open at 10am racing starts at 1pm.Two heats and a main for both days.Normally Sundays 3 heats and main. Hope to see you there. Its a great place with alot of great people.


----------



## martini13

Sure if we have enough 1/12 Kevin will run


----------



## martini13

Kevin did say the lay out will not be the same Friday and Sunday


----------



## cwoods34

I GUESS I'll run 17.5 on Sunday. Running mod has ruined the fun of it......


----------



## jonesy112

Brian Johnson said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am going to come up from Lexington Ky. to the race this Sunday. I have never been to your track. I was unable to find the common classes that show up most often. I mostly run blinky 17.5 at our track. So do you have a blinky 17.5 class in 12th scale and TC? Its been a year that I have ran boost in my Tekin esc but have know problem with it.
> If it is boosted I will for sure have to post up more questions on esc setup.
> 
> Thanks a bunch.
> 
> Brian


Brian

There will be a good turnout this weekend of 17.5 TC cars. We run them in blinky mode with any premount rubber tire. There should be 15 of them there, if not more. Feel free to message me or come find me at the track if you have any questions

Im not 100% sure what they run for 1/12th scale, I think its normally 17.5 boosted but I could be wrong. 

Michael Jones


----------



## scootr117

Who are your WGT guys? Ill see JR Norton on Wednesday and see if will run his....My bog concern is a 2 hr drive over and no class to run

I"ll bring the F1 to run with Ratfactor too


----------



## AquaRacer

scootr117 said:


> Who are your WGT guys? Ill see JR Norton on Wednesday and see if will run his....My bog concern is a 2 hr drive over and no class to run
> 
> I"ll bring the F1 to run with Ratfactor too


I have a World GT along with Rusty, Dave & Chuck.. I would like to run these on Sunday also. These are all local guys and I do not think that Dave will be there on Sunday though. Hope the info helps..

Brian B.


----------



## AquaRacer

RustyS PM back to you!!


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I will be down Sunday for 17.5


----------



## Kevin Cole

I have trophies ordered for all classes for Sundays race, including WGT, 17.5 12th scale, and VTA(along with all the normal TC classes).

We seldom see more than a couple F1 cars, I wish that would change, but it has not yet.

Yes-RACING FRIDAY NIGHT & the Track will open early (1PM)
(Points Night)


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> Kyle and I will be down Sunday for 17.5


Capt'n Jack Motorsports is going DOWN.

Sincerely, 

Team BlackOps


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Capt'n Jack Motorsports is going DOWN.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Team BlackOps


Shouldnt you consult with your team mate before making such bold statements?


----------



## smokefan

Bring your A game team Black-ops muhaha


----------



## jonesy112

smokefan said:


> Bring your A game team Black-ops muhaha


dont worry, my A-game involves a FRESH TC6.1


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Shouldnt you consult with your team mate before making such bold statements?


My consultation was going to go as such.......

"Hey."
"What's up?"
"Capt'n Jack is going down."
"Ok."


----------



## Railroader

Team Special Ops plans on sneaking in the win whilst other teams battle for second place. You have been warned.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> dont worry, my A-game involves a FRESH TC6.1


Must be nice.........


----------



## smokefan

Your going to feel bad when a 5 yr old car and a old blind guy hangs with u


----------



## smokefan

Special ops is on our radar too so dont be thinking your sneakin in for a win lol


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> Your going to feel bad when a 5 yr old car and a old blind guy hangs with u


Don't call Tom that! I'm sure he's at least 12.


----------



## jtsbell

Thats ok CAPT'NJACK MOTOR SPORTS willjust take BLACK OPS out!!!!!


----------



## smokefan

Wait till the Boss sees this I'm sure he will chime in. Btw I have been working on my sling shot move lol


----------



## jtsbell

And I forgot we know people in higher status to get the job done.


----------



## jonesy112

smokefan said:


> Wait till the Boss sees this I'm sure he will chime in. Btw I have been working on my sling shot move lol


slingshot.....engage


----------



## smokefan

Your in trouble now the boss is on muhahaha


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Don't call Tom that! I'm sure he's at least 12.


Tom: Emotionally-5 ... Intellectually-12 ... Stuck in the body of a 40 year old with the liver of a 21 year old.


----------



## smokefan

Tom u racin Sunday


----------



## Railroader

Yes, but I will be late, probably arrive around 1pm. I will be running USGT.


----------



## smokefan

Cool can't wait till Sunday


----------



## Railroader

There have been some questions recently as to what rules are enforced at R/Car. The rules are listed in the first post of this thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3884762&postcount=1

On-road runs Fridays and Sundays. 
Track opens on Fridays around 4pm and racing starts at 7pm. Two qualifiers and a main.
Sundays opening time is 10am with racing starting around 1pm. Three qualifiers and a main (except for the 1/1/12 races - 2 qualifiers and a main)


All classes don't run every on-road day. R/Car requires 3 cars to make a class.

VTA will run with SportsmanTC if there is not enough to create a class. They use the same motor but different tires and bodies.

We'd like to increase the numbers in every class!!!

For Fridays we usually have:
_Class (number of racers)_
SportsmanTC (8-12)
1/12th 17.5-boosted (3-5)
Mini Coopers (0-4)
WGT (3-7)
USGT (8-16)
17.5 TC blinky (8-20)

Saturdays:
_Class (number of racers)_
SportsmanTC (4-8)
WGT (3-5)
USGT (7-16)
17.5 TC Blinky (8-20)

Regulars: Feel free to correct me if I have the classes and numbers of racers off.


----------



## jtsbell

I think the numbers will get bigger on Sundays when the point system starts.


----------



## Railroader

jtsbell said:


> I think the numbers will get bigger on Sundays when the point system starts.


That's true. 

Friday nights have been getting more and more turnout. Last friday had just about everyone but the Lafayette dudes. Points series sure do bring out the racers consistently.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Tom: Emotionally-5 ... Intellectually-12 ... Stuck in the body of a 40 year old with the liver of a 21 year old.


so that makes you 19 and a half (the average of the four)


----------



## Railroader

[insert funny cat picture]


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> [insert funny cat picture]


are you out of funny cat pictures?


----------



## Railroader

iPhone only for Internet since Saturday. Lazy too.


----------



## martini13

Lot of SMACK talk goin on...Its gonna be fun. I stoped by the track tonight there were alot of OVAL guys there.The place was packed.Hope friday is the same way. Sure Sunday it will be.By the way whos this"Team Blackoops" I keep hearn about...I know come Sunday theres only one Team "TEAM R/CAR" these guys I can honestly say are gettn better. Were goin on our 3rd YEAR and we all have made major improvements in are skill of R/C racing. Hope to see many many more Years to come. I cant say it enough THANK YOU Cole family for puttn in late nights and long days to provide use with this GREAT place. And I cant forget Floyd THANKS


----------



## smokefan

Yes thanks to the Cole family for giving us a fantastic place to race. Kyle and I always look forward to coming down and having a great time with everyone.


----------



## dragrace

Railroader said:


> iPhone only for Internet since Saturday. Lazy too.


No Comment......:thumbsup:

Steve Dunn


----------



## Railroader

Hey!!! I've been traveling!!!


----------



## PDK RACING

I do have to say that we "santa" gave Maddy a mp3 player for xmass and it was junk. She was so upset that my wife and I gave her a Ipod nano. The player works wonderful and I have a happy little girl who is almost as tall as me at nine years old...So hats off to ya tom and apple. We at PDK RACING salute you...


----------



## BadSign

PDK RACING said:


> I have a happy little girl who is almost as tall as me at nine years old...






 
and he races 12th scale.


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> iPhone only for Internet since Saturday. Lazy too.


On a related note, I'm racing Friday also. Mod and 17.5...... although it'll be the same car because of some surrious testing.


----------



## Railroader

PDK RACING said:


> ... I gave her a Ipod nano. The player works wonderful and I have a happy little girl who is almost as tall as me at nine years old...So hats off to ya tom and apple. We at PDK RACING salute you...


See, even Apple (and Tom) can cause impressive growth in 9 year olds.


----------



## davidl

Railroader said:


> See, even Apple (and Tom) can cause impressive growth in 9 year olds.


 
Tom, we are not supposed to eat the Apple!


----------



## Railroader

You'll get smarterer to!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> You'll get smarterer to!


If I'm already smarterer, will i get more smarterer?


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> If I'm already smarterer, will i get more smarterer?


Everyone using Apple products will me the Most Smartererest™®.


----------



## regets ama

jonesy112 said:


> If I'm already smarterer, will i get more smarterer?


you have a pm in the PM today.

special black ops findings, let me know but keep to yourself so Tom the nemisis doesnt find out.


----------



## jonesy112

regets ama said:


> you have a pm in the PM today.
> 
> special black ops findings, let me know but keep to yourself so Tom the nemisis doesnt find out.


I'll check When I get home and give mr George a call in the late morning


----------



## Brian Johnson

Thanks for all the info. 

So it sound like it will be blinky 17.5 TC and open 12th scale.

If anyone runs these two classes, if they have any input on a ballpark rollout. feel free to let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## jonesy112

Brian Johnson said:


> Thanks for all the info.
> 
> So it sound like it will be blinky 17.5 TC and open 12th scale.
> 
> If anyone runs these two classes, if they have any input on a ballpark rollout. feel free to let me know.
> 
> Thanks


I usually am right at a 4.0 or 3.9 final drive ratio in 17.5 TC


----------



## cwoods34

Brian Johnson said:


> Thanks for all the info.
> 
> So it sound like it will be blinky 17.5 TC and open 12th scale.
> 
> If anyone runs these two classes, if they have any input on a ballpark rollout. feel free to let me know.
> 
> Thanks


Depends on the motor.... here's gearing I've had success with.....

Novak SS 3.80
Duo 2 3.70
Tekin Redline 3.85
Reedy Sonic 3.91
ReVtech 4.10


----------



## Matt P.

I will be there Sunday to get in the way in 17.5 TC. Everyone that has a mini...PLEASE BRING IT! I want to run my cooper on the all horsepower, barely-ever-lift-off-the-gas track that r/car normally is. I have a really fast silver can and want to see what it can do!  :tongue:


...and after reading my own comment, I realized that it may seem like I'm trying to be mean. I'm not, I love racing at R/CAR!

I would however like to see a more tight and technical track some time. I seem to always do better when there are more turns than wide-open straights and sweepers.


----------



## JonnySocko

cwoods34 said:


> On a related note, I'm racing Friday also. Mod and 17.5...... although it'll be the same car because of some surrious testing.


Cody, 

You have PM.:wave:


----------



## smokefan

Bill u have a email


----------



## regets ama

Matt P. said:


> I would however like to see a more tight and technical track some time. I seem to always do better when there are more turns than wide-open straights and sweepers.


we all like different tracks, each one presents a new challenge and that is why we are lucky to have r/car with the ability to switch up. personally i like the long flowing turns, but the techinical tracks are better skill builders for me. i know i dont like the "jut outs" that i call "part busters".

if you wish to influence the design, just show up early and you will be put to work, be sure to volunteer. i hadn't touched a track until a month ago and now i have assisted in 4 builds. at Kevin's direction we will tweek the track during practice to get it flowing.

designing is easy, building is the challenge so step out onto the track and volunteer.


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> *if you wish to influence the design, just show up early and you will be put to work, be sure to volunteer.* i hadn't touched a track until a month ago and now i have assisted in 4 builds. at Kevin's direction we will tweek the track during practice to get it flowing.
> 
> designing is easy, building is the challenge so step out onto the track and volunteer.


And then be prepared for 50% of the guys to critique it and say they don't like it. I have yet to see a track layout that makes everyone happy. After you build a few you learn to appreciate they guys that show up early and do the hard (often thankless*) work.


*On that note: THANK YOU to all the guys who help with the layouts!!!


----------



## starrx

im in for 17.5 & usgt:thumbsup:
i have two kids that will be in the sportsman class running silver cans is there trophy for the sportsman class??...sorry if i missed it

on this short race day will the track be sprayed??

see yall on sunday:wave:


----------



## starrx

cwoods34 said:


> Depends on the motor.... here's gearing I've had success with.....
> 
> Novak SS 3.80
> Duo 2 3.70
> Tekin Redline 3.85
> Reedy Sonic 3.91
> ReVtech 4.10


is this with the timing all the way up on the motor??


----------



## cwoods34

starrx said:


> is this with the timing all the way up on the motor??


Yep! The exception was the Sonic.... I believe it was 2 notches short of max, but I ran it on a layout with a number of 180s.


----------



## cwoods34

In blinky I always run max timing, then gear it for temps........ the Sonic wasn't my motor, so I didn't push it!


----------



## Matt P.

I would love to help out with the design...but just as railroader said, everyone will have their opinion and it will be impossible to please everyone.

In relation to the gearing and motor talk going on for 17.5 TC...I bought a fixed (non-adjustable) timing motor. I had been out of the RC sport for a few years and didn't even think about timing. I just remember the old days with 27 turn brushed motors and the timing had to be fixed due to ROAR rules. I guess I figured since 17.5 if considered the "stock" motor that I would never touch the timing. So...I have been running a 3.45ish rollout on my car, and I'm still a second off the pace of the top positions. I know I have to drive the car too, but I have been in the straight and would almost always have people blow by me like I was standing still even with the crazy high gearing. I have even tried lowering the gearing to make sure my car was even winding all the way out, and that made it worse. So...its now all up to who has the fastest motor.

Hence my argument about having a track where more technical driving is required.


----------



## Railroader

Matt P. said:


> ...its now all up to who has the fastest motor.
> .


No no No noNo noNo noNo noNo noNo noNo no!!!!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> No no No noNo noNo noNo noNo noNo noNo no!!!!


I agree with railroaded here. The good 21.5 cars are usually within a half a second a lap of the fast 17.5 guys. This is proof that it's alot more car setup and driving than motor strength


----------



## Matt P.

On a side note...if someone has a 17.5 motor WITH adjustable timing for sale for cheap...and I mean cheap...I would be interested.

As for the track design, does anyone have the exact dimensions of the carpet area and the total length of "wall material" at r/car? I would love to draw up something nice and tight and see if it floats with everyone.


----------



## jonesy112

Matt P. said:


> On a side note...if someone has a 17.5 motor WITH adjustable timing for sale for cheap...and I mean cheap...I would be interested.
> 
> As for the track design, does anyone have the exact dimensions of the carpet area and the total length of "wall material" at r/car? I would love to draw up something nice and tight and see if it floats with everyone.


I have a good trinity d3 17.5 that has won quite a bit of races there at rcar I will let go for 40$. 

The track dimensions are 96 x 38 and there is more wall available than you can possibly use. Lanes need to be 7 to 8 ft wide


----------



## Matt P.

jonesy112 said:


> I agree with railroaded here. The good 21.5 cars are usually within a half a second a lap of the fast 17.5 guys. This is proof that it's alot more car setup and driving than motor strength


Totally agree. I guess what I mean is...you have to have a fast motor to compete with the top guys, even if you have a great setup and are driving a great line around the track. 21.5 is not very far off from a 17.5 motor in top speed when the track is wide-open. You can easily bridge the gap with gearing.

At the same time...we all know that guy who has the fastest motor, best electronics, high dollar batteries, and high gearing but never wins because they hit the wall in every corner.

In my opinion...a stock class should be blinky and fixed timing. The maxed-out timing motors and boost should be for a mod class. That's how it used to be anyways. I'm sure multiple people have had this same sentiment on here before about this.

I'm also not saying I would start winning in a spec-stock class. The top drivers right now would probably still be the top drivers in a spec class, but at least then we would know its because their good drivers.

Ok, I'm done with my 2 cents...I just want to race now!


----------



## charlie2755

Railroader said:


> And then be prepared for 50% of the guys to critique it and say they don't like it.
> 
> 
> Putting a car on the track is optional. Everyone runs the same course... The same few complain about something all the time :freak:


----------



## starrx

cwoods34 said:


> Yep! The exception was the Sonic.... I believe it was 2 notches short of max, but I ran it on a layout with a number of 180s.


cool thanks!!


----------



## cwoods34

Matt P. said:


> Totally agree. I guess what I mean is...you have to have a fast motor to compete with the top guys, even if you have a great setup and are driving a great line around the track. 21.5 is not very far off from a 17.5 motor in top speed when the track is wide-open. You can easily bridge the gap with gearing.
> 
> At the same time...we all know that guy who has the fastest motor, best electronics, high dollar batteries, and high gearing but never wins because they hit the wall in every corner.
> 
> In my opinion...a stock class should be blinky and fixed timing. The maxed-out timing motors and boost should be for a mod class. That's how it used to be anyways. I'm sure multiple people have had this same sentiment on here before about this.
> 
> I'm also not saying I would start winning in a spec-stock class. The top drivers right now would probably still be the top drivers in a spec class, but at least then we would know its because their good drivers.
> 
> Ok, I'm done with my 2 cents...I just want to race now!


Any name-brand motor with good bearings and a still functioning rotor can win most races. I have a now 3 year old D2 that I guarantee wouldn't be down on power to 95% of the motors out there. No, I won't sell it 

At a huge event, a brand new/tuned motor may give you that .05 per lap you need to get ahead of someone, but that's only to remove that possible variable. You'd still need a flawless run to get any use out of that edge.


----------



## Railroader

charlie2755 said:


> putting a car on the track is optional. Everyone runs the same course... The same few complain about something all the time :freak:


truth!!!


----------



## Matt P.

How about this layout?

1in. = 8ft.

light green = turn marshal areas

gray = track

I had to attach it instead of embed it. It's too big. So click on it to see it bigger.


----------



## ercwhtsd

Matt P. said:


> How about this layout?
> 
> 1in. = 8ft.
> 
> light green = turn marshal areas
> 
> gray = track
> 
> I had to attach it instead of embed it. It's too big. So click on it to see it bigger.
> 
> View attachment 145823


I tried something like that, (chicane at the end of straight) conceptually it worked. Everyone seemed to forget to slow down before the chicane . 

The complaint department box was full in an afternoon, so I took it out.


----------



## velcro

Hello all, there will be five of us coming this sunday from northwest indiana, will there be a 1/12 scale and WGT class, if so could someone please clarify if they will be boosted or blinky. Thanks in advance...

Kris Poloncak


----------



## smokefan

Cody w don't let me forget to pay u for the sensor wire i have.


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> Cody w don't let me forget to pay u for the sensor wire i have.


Oh, I'll remember, DON'T YOU WORRY.


----------



## Miller Time

Matt P. said:


> How about this layout?
> 
> 1in. = 8ft.
> 
> light green = turn marshal areas
> 
> gray = track
> 
> I had to attach it instead of embed it. It's too big. So click on it to see it bigger.
> 
> View attachment 145823


the long green infield area is a wast of space, also the location of the timing loop won't work with that layout, Keven has a folder with some good layouts we've used in the past,


----------



## Matt P.

Miller Time said:


> the long green infield area is a wast of space, also the location of the timing loop won't work with that layout, Keven has a folder with some good layouts we've used in the past,


I cant remember where the timing loop is...its right in front of the drivers stand right? if thats the case...flip this layout 180, have the main straight along the drivers stand.

To compensate for the large area in the middle...just extend the 180 turns in the middle by 4ft or so.

Just trying think out of the box.


----------



## martini13

Ive got the the lay out in mind.It'll be caster block friendly.Sorry I was wrong better bring your parts.:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

How about we just don't hit anything! Lol


----------



## martini13

Friday yet??...


----------



## martini13

smokefan said:


> How about we just don't hit anything! Lol


Wouldnt be that much fun if we didnt. Have to do somethen between heats.


----------



## regets ama

6.1 debut with a #12 on it friday?


----------



## martini13

regets ama said:


> 6.1 debut with a #12 on it friday?


Santa get you that?


----------



## regets ama

martini13 said:


> Santa get you that?


i dont carry the #12, but i know who does on a regular basis


----------



## smokefan

Is it Sunday yet lol


----------



## jonesy112

martini13 said:


> Santa get you that?


Santa was a little late with his delivery, it wasnt to be seen until about 730 this eve......hopefully it all goes together all right.

I needed something to keep up with you Martin, you're getting too fast for comfort.


----------



## hurtsogood369

Matt p I think that is a fun layout. We race the cars 2times week for 40 plus weeks A guy took Time to design a layout lets build it and race it. Looks like a good mix of speed and handling.


----------



## Railroader

velcro said:


> Hello all, there will be five of us coming this sunday from northwest indiana, will there be a 1/12 scale and WGT class, if so could someone please clarify if they will be boosted or blinky. Thanks in advance...
> 
> Kris Poloncak


Both WGT and 1/12th are open speedo at R/Car. At least I am 100% certain that WGT is open ESC, but I am only 99.99% sure of 1/12th being open ESC.

Though every once in a while the guys get together and run 1/12th blinky, but not very often.

Normally, if you have five of you and you want to run blinky, Kevin may allow it, but this Sunday is a trophy race, so that may not work. Give Kevin a day or so to see this post and he'll probably reply.


----------



## Railroader

Matt P. said:


> How about this layout?
> 
> 1in. = 8ft.
> 
> light green = turn marshal areas
> 
> gray = track
> 
> I had to attach it instead of embed it. It's too big. So click on it to see it bigger.
> 
> View attachment 145823


Putting the chicane at the beginning of the straight and shift the infield over a touch for the loop and that'd be a pretty nice layout. 

Chicanes at the end of the straight, as Eric said, never goes over well with the racers. Myself included.


----------



## starrx

Railroader said:


> Putting the chicane at the beginning of the straight and shift the infield over a touch for the loop and that'd be a pretty nice layout.
> 
> Chicanes at the end of the straight, as Eric said, never goes over well with the racers. Myself included.


+1 take the chicane out of the end of the straight...but the rest is all good:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes-12th scale is 17.5 Open Speed Control, WGT 13.5 Open Speed Control.

Gentlemen-I am open to whatever lay-out(s) you guys care to build, as my elbow will not allow me to build the tracks these days. After over two years of building tracks 2 or 3 times a week, I welcome thoughts on new lay-outs, but bring the labor for the building process as well.
It seems we have three or four guys willing to come in and put in a race course, while most others will wait hours in the pits for it to appear.

I'm not saying everyone should build the tracks or even be involved, but please do not criticize the work put forth by the few racers that do volunteer to build the track twice a week.

ATTENTION-

The family and I will be at the track Friday at 1pm...racing starts at 7pm.

We will open the track Sunday at 9am...racing starts at 1pm.

Reminder-I have a bunch of door prizes for the weekend, remember the Concourse competition for a $50 gift certificate, and the Pizza Buffet from 1pm-4pm for $5.
Trophies for the Top3 in all classes...including 12th Scale, VTA, and WGT.


----------



## starrx

Kevin Cole said:


> Yes-12th scale is 17.5 Open Speed Control, WGT 13.5 Open Speed Control.
> 
> Gentlemen-I am open to whatever lay-out(s) you guys care to build, as my elbow will not allow me to build the tracks these days. After over two years of building tracks 2 or 3 times a week, I welcome thoughts on new lay-outs, but bring the labor for the building process as well.
> It seems we have three or four guys willing to come in and put in a race course, while most others will wait hours in the pits for it to appear.
> 
> I'm not saying everyone should build the tracks or even be involved, but please do not criticize the work put forth by the few racers that do volunteer to build the track twice a week.
> 
> ATTENTION-
> 
> The family and I will be at the track Friday at 1pm...racing starts at 7pm.
> 
> We will open the track Sunday at 9am...racing starts at 1pm.
> 
> Reminder-I have a bunch of door prizes for the weekend, remember the Concourse competition for a $50 gift certificate, and the Pizza Buffet from 1pm-4pm for $5.
> Trophies for the Top3 in all classes...including 12th Scale, VTA, and WGT.


will the track be sprayed??...with it being a short day & all...#just asking


----------



## AquaRacer

Its Friiiiddddaaaayyy! Time for some Friday night racing!!! :woohoo:


----------



## PDK RACING

I will see ya guys next week im getting an spinal epidural today. Tom I will take care of you today. I just have not felt good at all this week. Happy New Year and stay fast my friends.
Brandon


----------



## martini13

aquaracer said:


> its friiiiddddaaaayyy! Time for some friday night racing!!! :d:woohoo:


music to my ears.....


----------



## Gunpowder

What time are you going to be in today Bill


----------



## martini13

jonesy112 said:


> Santa was a little late with his delivery, it wasnt to be seen until about 730 this eve......hopefully it all goes together all right.
> 
> I needed something to keep up with you Martin, you're getting too fast for comfort.


I had a feeln you were gonna say somethen like that. Way a head of ya. I was given another lil secret..muhaahaaa. Its racen like that we had last week that keeps me pumped. Its on at 7..


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

PDK RACING said:


> I will see ya guys next week im getting an spinal epidural today. Tom I will take care of you today. I just have not felt good at all this week. Happy New Year and stay fast my friends.
> Brandon


I've had three of those myself for back problems. Not fun. Unfortunately, they didn't work for me. Hopefully it will for you. My wife came to one and sat there and SMILED while I recieved the procedure. She said it was fun to see me "enjoy" the same procedure she had when she gave birth!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*Circle City On-Road Championships!*

The Circle City On-Road Championships flyer is now posted on the home page of the R/CAR website. You can download the .pdf version there anytime or link fellow racers to it.

Here it is if you want to get it now courtesy of Mr. Miller:

http://www.rcarindy.com/Big_rug_Grandslam_2012.pdf










Sure looks like a great event!


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> music to my ears.....


I'm not running the dinosaur tonight...... so bring your A-game......


----------



## jonesy112

heres my a game.....


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> heres my a game.....


You will be racing with the newest car in the Midwest. Don't let Associated/BlackOps down.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> You will be racing with the newest car in the Midwest. Don't let Associated/BlackOps down.


I hope it runs well enough that I dont get the car repo'd by the end of the night.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> I hope it runs well enough that I dont get the car repo'd by the end of the night.


Oh yeah, AE put me on repo duty tonight so.... If you aren't careful I'll need to take it from you......


----------



## Railroader

I am formally announcing my resignation from Team Special Ops.


----------



## Railroader

Tonight's layout, very technical!


----------



## Brian Johnson

very nice layout. If it was about 1/4 the size it would be the same as the track I race on at Coyotes.


----------



## smokefan

that looks awesome wish I could have made it tonight. But we will see u all Sunday.


----------



## Fasthound

Now that is a road course! Wish I could have made it as well. Well done to the builders.


----------



## cwoods34

Big thanks to everyone involved who set the track up! The layout was a blast..... particularly the far left side. I was gambling with going full-throttle through it and it paid off..... although my caster blocks were tensing up every lap!


----------



## Matt P.

Railroader said:


> Tonight's layout, very technical!


Please say this will be the layout on Sunday. I just won the A main in mini cooper at the other southeast side track, so im feeling pretty good. Maybe I will win the D main in 17.5 TC haha


----------



## starrx

+1......keep the same layout for sunday:thumbsup:


----------



## hurtsogood369

I agree with keeping the same Layout for sunday


----------



## smokefan

+1 on the same layout for Sunday


----------



## regets ama

i agree, be sure the layout is changed for sunday.

(and the best way to ensure that is to show up early and help in the build process)


BUSTED


----------



## cwoods34

I'd be content with the same layout..... but then again my car was apparently on pixie dust last night. I'm still not sure how that setup worked so well 

I think a more neutral layout would "please the masses". I don't want anyone to leave Indy with only memories of busted caster blocks and a tricky layout.


----------



## cwoods34

Speaking of caster blocks, ask Jonesy about last night


----------



## smokefan

If we don't run this layout Sunday, make sure it gets put in the rotation cause we sure 
Would like to run it.


----------



## starrx

im good with whatever layout as long as it flows
& as long as i can get some laps in too


----------



## Matt P.

Question for those who know: Do you have to run a 25.5 in sportsman to be competitive? I'm guessing most people crank the timing on a 25.5 in sportsman. You can't do that with a Tamiya 540-J. Also, what is the weight limit in sportsman? It's not listed on the original post, unless I missed it. Are ROAR approved bodies NOT allowed in this class too, or any body goes? I know it says true looking sports car bodies, but was wondering if ROAR approved TC bodies are allowed.


----------



## cwoods34

Matt P. said:


> Question for those who know: Do you have to run a 25.5 in sportsman to be competitive? I'm guessing most people crank the timing on a 25.5 in sportsman. You can't do that with a Tamiya 540-J. Also, what is the weight limit in sportsman? It's not listed on the original post, unless I missed it. Are ROAR approved bodies NOT allowed in this class too, or any body goes? I know it says true looking sports car bodies, but was wondering if ROAR approved TC bodies are allowed.


Silvercans are just as competitive! Any body, any rubber tire. Use GT bodies with slicks, or run an LTCR with VTA tires. No weight rule enforced but standard TC weight is 1380g, so strive for that in case you decide to move up!


----------



## jonesy112

Matt P. said:


> Question for those who know: Do you have to run a 25.5 in sportsman to be competitive? I'm guessing most people crank the timing on a 25.5 in sportsman. You can't do that with a Tamiya 540-J. Also, what is the weight limit in sportsman? It's not listed on the original post, unless I missed it. Are ROAR approved bodies NOT allowed in this class too, or any body goes? I know it says true looking sports car bodies, but was wondering if ROAR approved TC bodies are allowed.


A properly running and geared silver can will actually be a little bit faster than a 25.5 with the timing cranked. 

With the sportsman class, a clean race will usually yield a top 2 or 3 finish. The important thing is to practice driving lines and work on your setup. As always, feel free to ask any of us for help at the track.


----------



## martini13

Are you kidding me.. shoot who ever built that mess of a track.:tongue:


----------



## smokefan

In case anyone is interested I have a 25.5 SS for sale. Look me up Sunday if your is interested.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Got a new LTC-R body (190mm) painted yesterday afternoon. I'll have it at the track today if anyone is interested in it. 

I used to have WILD New Year's Eve's... Now, I sit in the garage and airbrush...sheesh!


----------



## Matt P.

I just wanted to post on here before everyone got home. I'm sorry if anyone witnessed my immature hissy fit I had before the sportsman main started. Thanks to I believe jonsey? and another guy (I believe he was not a local) for trying to help me out. Also to Kevin for holding up the race a few minutes so that I could try and fix the problem. It just stinks because I was getting faster and faster, and the night ends because of a bone-headed thing like not checking to make sure your motor screws are tightened all the way. Luckily my wife showed up right as this was happening, otherwise I may have done something I would have regretted. 

Other than that, I had a great time, and thanks go out to Kevin and family on a great event. Thanks for the T-Shirt as well, really cool. Great job to all the winners.


----------



## cwoods34

Hope everyone had a safe trip home...... 

Great racing tonight. Thanks to the Cole family for a smooth race day and to the travelers for coming out!


----------



## hurtsogood369

Who won the other classes today. USGT and 17.5.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I had a great time today. Good friends, food and fun racing. My new-to-me TC5 frustrated me, but I'll get it figured out eventually (thanks for getting me started on that quest Jonesy!). 

Here's a few photos I got today...shot of the great layout, then of racers rarin' to go and finally a view of the front row pits area with Brian busy tweeking his car for the next race.


----------



## smokefan

Had fun today Thanks to the Cole family and to Bill and the rest that provided us with the great door prizes. Cody W. Thanks for the use of the batt sorry I couldn't put it to a better finish. See u all in a few wks.


----------



## darnold

Hope everyone had a good time. I'm really looking forward to running 12th mod at the Grand Slam race in 2 weeks. -Dave A.


----------



## martini13

Big thanks to Team R/CAR for puttn on a great day of racen.It was a great way to start 2012. The pizza buffet was a big hit.The pizza with everything was awsome.Thanks Cole family.Who ever built the track, well it was great to..lol. Brozak might not agree.He had a expensive day.See you guys Friday....FRIDAY YET!!!!


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> Big thanks to Team R/CAR for puttn on a great day of racen.It was a great way to start 2012. The pizza buffet was a big hit.The pizza with everything was awsome.Thanks Cole family.Who ever built the track, well it was great to..lol. Brozak might not agree.He had a expensive day.See you guys Friday....FRIDAY YET!!!!


I liked the layout...... 

It wasn't ideal for my attempt at a Brad Johnson style of driving, but I tried to make do..........

The next time we have a tighter layout, though...... *evilgrin*


----------



## martini13

Im up for tighter layout. Just wanted to make it kinda easy flowing so some of the guys wouldnt be wrenchn on there cars all day.Tighter is better.lol..Did you hear? JR. might be come to the X-RAY side. Thats what he said....:tongue:


----------



## Railroader

Loved the layout.

Great fellowship today. Can't wait to wear my RCar tshirt I won. REPRESENT!!!

And best of all... NOT BUSTED!


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> Im up for tighter layout. Just wanted to make it kinda easy flowing so some of the guys wouldnt be wrenchn on there cars all day.Tighter is better.lol..Did you hear? JR. might be come to the X-RAY side. Thats what he said....:tongue:


How'd you talk him into it?


----------



## scootr117

Thanks for having the race on New Years..I was glad to get out and race some during the work break. Hope Von gets home OK.... We hit a bad section of black ice just before getting into Springfield ...Hope to make the MGS race when it comes around


----------



## starrx

cwoods34 said:


> Hope everyone had a safe trip home......
> 
> Great racing tonight. Thanks to the Cole family for a smooth race day and to the travelers for coming out!


well i was involved in a 9..(& a police cruiser) car pile up on the way back home
near springfield ohio...it snowed really bad plus black ice...but im ok & the back bumper was damaged

other then that

racing was good 17.5 car is getting better
& the usgt car was acting up until the B main & A main

hope to see yall @ the hurricane race

thanks to kevin & the crew


----------



## starrx

scootr117 said:


> Thanks for having the race on New Years..I was glad to get out and race some during the work break. Hope Von gets home OK.... We hit a bad section of black ice just before getting into Springfield ...Hope to make the MGS race when it comes around


yeah! i got home @ 11pm but im ok hope yall are too


----------



## cwoods34

I'll post my setup here in a little bit......


----------



## cwoods34

FRONT
15.5 Reflex spring, 45wt, Reflex piston, 1.5mm droop, 2* camber. long link, 0b/1b mounts, 6* caster, 1* toe out, gear diff (500k), silver swaybar

REAR
12.5 Reflex spring, 35wt, Reflex piston, 2mm droop, 2* camber, short link w/2mm on hub, 1b/1b mounts, 3* toe in, black swaybar, gear diff (30wt)


----------



## bpalmer

thanks to kevin and everyone for a great time ! 2nd time on carpet i was happy to finish 3 races without breaking. each race i finished better than the one before. thanks to von for his help and coaching. and thanks kevin for the shirt...i was so hoping not to get yet another hat ! cya next time and thanls again everyone... :wave:


----------



## regets ama

cwoods34 said:


> FRONT
> 15.5 Reflex spring,
> REAR
> 12.5 Reflex spring,
> 
> true sportsman, thanks for sharing, the car looked smooth on entry and exit and plenty of straight away speed.
> 
> fun track, thanks to those who did the layout and build. i like the Main bump up process, seems i get more track time that way as well.
> 
> cant wait for my expertly painted bod, thanks to jonesy and the supporters for the great give-aways.
> 
> mostly looking forward to some 17.5 track attack action from the nemesis.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

regets ama said:


> cwoods34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait for my expertly painted bod, thanks to jonesy and the supporters for the great give-aways.
> 
> 
> 
> That part of yesterday was really amazing. The generosity of the track, hobby shops and Michael Jones was really something. That's a ton of hours/work that Jonesy donated on those custom body give-a-ways.
Click to expand...


----------



## martini13

Keep your eyes on 17.5. Cobb is maken a comen back with the T3'12 X-RAY..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## martini13

starrx...Glad to hear your ok. The car can be fixed. See ya at the Hurrican..


----------



## jtsbell

I think CAPT'NJACK MOTOR SPORTS made a good showing yesterday,3rd in 17.5 after winning the B main,and Cody 3rd and Kyle Barton 4th in VTA.In USGT I made a BOO-BOO or I think we would of been TQ,when you want to go down in gear you don't add teeth you take it off,so after the 2nd round the motor come off at 195,so the start of the main he made one turn and in to the wall,the spindle broke some body [email protected]#&@% off mainly me as I just had that side off to check the axle.The work I done over the last two weeks on the SCHUMACHERS paid off-were back!


----------



## starrx

martini13 said:


> starrx...Glad to hear your ok. The car can be fixed. See ya at the Hurrican..


thanks...see yall then:thumbsup:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Had a great time on Sunday. Thanks to Kevin and Angie for a great event. The track layout was good, thanks to those who put that together. :thumbsup:


----------



## starrx

FYI...looks like vta will be open 25.5 motor & roar spec blinky esc....in 2012


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Thanks for all the kind words about the *Big Rug New Years Nationals* and for the great support we get from our racers.

Over the two day event we gave away 120 door prizes ranging in value from $10-$60.

Every paid entry(plus a couple wives and crew members) walked away with a door prize.

Huge Props & Thanks to the following Big Rug supporters that helped make that happen..._

_*Pennington's Hobby Shop (Bill & the Pennington Family)

The R/CAR Cafe (Angie, Presley)

Rock Star Paints (Mike Jones)

Hobby Town USA (Mr.Scott, Steve Martin, Cordell, David Lee)

Comet Kart (Rex Griffin)

Jon Stanbrough (bar-none the best open wheel racer on dirt & our friend)

Corally (Chuck Pfhaler)

Inner Beast Fight Gear (Hiatt & his buddy)

R/Car Indy..."The Big Rug" (I donated a lot from track funds as well as out of pocket)*_

_I apologize if I forgot anyone.

It was a long weekend with only just a touch of drama, which I'm sorry that the children and ladies had to be subjected too.
I hope the situation was handled as professional as possible on my end, as we do not condone this behavior, nor will we moving forward. 
The patron involved apologized and that is appreciated, although it does not make it acceptable at R/CAR._

Thanks again.

We return to our normal schedule this week...

Remember we have the Mid West Grand Slam On-Road Series coming to town Jan.13-15...
Some of the best On-Racers in the world coming to the Big Rug for the Circle City On-Road Champs.


----------



## Railroader

How I feel about the racing yesterday...










That's my "happy dance", in case you couldn't tell.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll probably only run mod this Friday so I be prepared to stomp Keven next weekend............


----------



## Railroader

For our Iowa "friends"...

WARNING: Non-family/work related language.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qLZZ6JD0g9Y


----------



## hurtsogood369

Thank you cole family. Also thank you to Tom Johnson, mike jones, brozak, and jr for all of the help this weekend. I'm new to on-road but with there help I was able to be dialed in for Friday and Sunday.


----------



## Railroader

hurtsogood369 said:


> Thank you cole family. Also thank you to Tom Johnson, mike jones, brozak, and jr for all of the help this weekend. I'm new to on-road but with there help I was able to be dialed in for Friday and Sunday.


Anytime I can help, let me know!


----------



## cwoods34

railroader said:


> anytime i can help, let me know!


ssshhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Railroader

You are just jelly of my awesomenessly awesome avatar.


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> You are just jelly of my awesomenessly awesome avatar.


It is nice, but until you put that avatar in the winner's circle I'll remain only considerably amused 

I'll have to ask the other Captain, but I'm not sure a Cadet has the authority for displaying such awesomeness yet......


----------



## smokefan

Cwoods pm heading your way


----------



## martini13

Capt jackmotor sports gonna make in down this Sunday? Hope so...:devil:


----------



## martini13

Railroader your batt. balance out?


----------



## starrx

wish i was on a team...i guess imma have 2 be...(TEAM OF ME)...There is ME in team


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Guys the January 2012 calendar is posted on the website now...

http://www.rcarindy.com/hours.html

Scott


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> Railroader your batt. balance out?


ReVtech? I just brought one of mine back to life..... let me know if I can help also! ThunderPower though....... Let Mr. TP take care of it


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> Railroader your batt. balance out?


D'OH!!! Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> ReVtech? I just brought one of mine back to life..... let me know if I can help also! ThunderPower though....... Let Mr. TP take care of it


Yes. It is a RevTech 6000mAh 60C. It is reading 4.10v and 4.27v right now. HELP!!!


----------



## bpalmer

starrx said:


> wish i was on a team...i guess imma have 2 be...(TEAM OF ME)...There is ME in team


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jtsbell

Plan on it!!!!


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> Yes. It is a RevTech 6000mAh 60C. It is reading 4.10v and 4.27v right now. HELP!!!


You'll be there Friday? Bring it! I may need to take it home, though.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

This is wild. Not RC, but cool!










Video: http://www.autoblog.com/2012/01/03/the-ultimate-in-slot-car-tracks-comes-at-a-price-w-video/


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> You'll be there Friday? Bring it! I may need to take it home, though.


My BABY!!!

You take good care of her you hear!

Work your magic Mr. Woods.


----------



## cooperking

*That's funny!!*



Railroader said:


> For our Iowa "friends"...
> 
> WARNING: Non-family/work related language.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qLZZ6JD0g9Y


Being raised half my life as a kid in Des Moines, Iowa as well and Northern California......that's priceless!!!


----------



## martini13

Railroader said:


> Yes. It is a RevTech 6000mAh 60C. It is reading 4.10v and 4.27v right now. HELP!!!


Looks like its gettn there.Might need to run it . Then balance charge it again.It was wayyyy out Sunday. 4.22v and 4.22 is bout were it needs to be.


----------



## Brian Johnson

I just want to say thanks for The Big Rug putting on a great race Sunday. We had a great time. The drive was not to bad from Lexington ky. I thought the snow was going to slow us down after the race but it ended about 10 miles out. It was nice meeting everyone. The track was a blast and the food was great as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> Looks like its gettn there.Might need to run it . Then balance charge it again.It was wayyyy out Sunday. 4.22v and 4.22 is bout were it needs to be.


It is currently reading 4.08v and 4.18v, so it is getting there... slowly. 

Ever so slowly...


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> Looks like its gettn there.Might need to run it . Then balance charge it again.It was wayyyy out Sunday. 4.22v and 4.22 is bout were it needs to be.


Define "way out"..... I just rehabilitated one that discharged was 3.16 and 3.66 :freak:


----------



## martini13

cwoods34 said:


> Define "way out"..... I just rehabilitated one that discharged was 3.16 and 3.66 :freak:


It was 3.77v and 4.33v.


----------



## Mr ballistic

cool..


----------



## BadSign

I just got a RevTech 6000- I balance it about every 3rd charge- is that enough?


----------



## Railroader

It's coming back...

4.08v 4.15v


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I just got a RevTech 6000- I balance it about every 3rd charge- is that enough?


Is it balanced?

Yes=enough
No=not enough


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Define "way out"..... I just rehabilitated one that discharged was 3.16 and 3.66 :freak:





martini13 said:


> It was 3.77v and 4.33v.


Oh yeah... well mine was... :dude:


----------



## Fasthound

How are you guys arriving at your numbers?


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> I just got a RevTech 6000- I balance it about every 3rd charge- is that enough?


I fully charge mine, then put it on the balancer. Never takes more than a minute if it is slightly out of balance, and I like putting it on the track with both cells at 4.21..........


----------



## BadSign

gotcha.


----------



## Railroader

Fasthound said:


> How are you guys arriving at your numbers?


Using an ElectriFly CellMatch Integrated Balancer of course! 

$20-$25


----------



## martini13

Just chargem till they puff up then there good...just kidding


----------



## Crptracer

It's nice to see the carpets not gettin cold at the Big Rug!
...Tom that Avatar is trademark infringement unless Cwoods gave you
Authorization....Keep up the good work gentlemen!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You guys having problems with your Solaris wheels cracking? I'm using them on my USGT car. I know I'm a little more apt to snuggle up to the track walls than most, but out of 8 wheels. 6 of them show these kinds of hairline cracking. I don't see that on my other tires/wheels. I have a white set and a black set. Both show the same cracking.


----------



## PDK RACING

I drilled holes in my lipos to make them lighter. I also burned down my house once and garage twice in this endeavor.


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> It's nice to see the carpets not gettin cold at the Big Rug!
> ...Tom that Avatar is trademark infringement unless Cwoods gave you
> Authorization....Keep up the good work gentlemen!


Of course he has authorization....... he is currently one of our reconnaisance officers.....


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> You guys having problems with your Solaris wheels cracking? I'm using them on my USGT car. I know I'm a little more apt to snuggle up to the track walls than most, but out of 8 wheels. 6 of them show these kinds of hairline cracking. I don't see that on my other tires/wheels. I have a white set and a black set. Both show the same cracking.


I don't have any cracking on my current set. I never noticed any on previous sets.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> It's nice to see the carpets not gettin cold at the Big Rug!
> ...Tom that Avatar is trademark infringement unless Cwoods gave you
> Authorization....Keep up the good work gentlemen!


Who are you?!? Are you the fabled Steve V.? 


cwoods34 said:


> Of course he has authorization....... he is currently one of our reconnaisance officers.....


SHHHH!!!!! I am reconnaissancing.


----------



## Railroader

Not quite RC related, but appropriate to our hobby nonetheless.

Youtube: Beware of cheap (too good to be true) electronics!!!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> SHHHH!!!!! I am reconnaissancing.


Is that even a word?


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Is that even a word?


Yeah, people say "shhhh" all the time.........

........


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Not quite RC related, but appropriate to our hobby nonetheless.
> 
> Youtube: Beware of cheap (too good to be true) electronics!!!


for some reason that guys voice reminded me of this classic flash video (warning, strong language)

(maybe its the paint fumes)


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> for some reason that guys voice reminded me of this classic flash video (warning, strong language)
> 
> (maybe its the paint fumes)
> 
> the end of the world - YouTube


I love that video! That is a Spanish (as in SPAIN) accent from a Texan. A very rare combo.

My video had a French accent from India/Pakistan. More rare.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Is that even a word?


Yes, "that" is a word. [/CODY'SNEXTRESPONSE]


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Who are you?!? Are you the fabled Steve V.?
> 
> Thanks for blowin my cover!!!!! I am gonna stop by the rug on Friday possibly ....I will be comin by on Sunday... Hope to see u there Agent Shhhh


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Thanks for blowin my cover!!!!! I am gonna stop by the rug on Friday possibly ....I will be comin by on Sunday... Hope to see u there Agent Shhhh


Hey Keven, get those beefed up boards ready, I hear roumors that the World Champion Board tester is coming out of retirement :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Thanks for blowin my cover!!!!! I am gonna stop by the rug on Friday possibly ....I will be comin by on Sunday... Hope to see u there Agent Shhhh


Hmmm... if you want to race USGT we might be able to arrange something.


----------



## sriddle

I have a CRC WGT and a 12 scale I'm thinking of selling....pm me if you have any intrest. I'd rather sell it locally.

Thanks,
Steve Riddle


----------



## redrider1940

sriddle said:


> I have a CRC WGT and a 12 scale I'm thinking of selling....pm me if you have any intrest. I'd rather sell it locally.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve Riddle


you have a PM


----------



## Miller Time

Phil and Leah Zimmerman and Sean will be down for some 17.5 blinky 12th, and Dunn and I will be there for Mod, remember the Grandslam next week will be odorless only.


----------



## jonesy112

Miller Time said:


> Phil and Leah Zimmerman and Sean will be down for some 17.5 blinky 12th, and Dunn and I will be there for Mod, remember the Grandslam next week will be odorless only.


what day, sunday? I still have seans body that will be all nice and shiney for the grandslam race?


----------



## Railroader

Railroader said:


> It's coming back...
> 
> 4.08v 4.15v


It is down to 4.03v and 4.06v !!!

I am happy.

Me, doing my happy dance:


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> It is down to 4.03v and 4.06v !!!
> 
> I am happy.
> 
> Me, doing my happy dance:


insert dancing kitten picture here


----------



## Miller Time

jonesy112 said:


> what day, sunday? I still have seans body that will be all nice and shiney for the grandslam race?


Yep, Sunday


----------



## redrider1940

Miller Time said:


> Phil and Leah Zimmerman and Sean will be down for some 17.5 blinky 12th, and Dunn and I will be there for Mod, remember the Grandslam next week will be odorless only.


What day? I haven't had much luck with odorless. What is a good odorless for 1/12?

-Kenyon


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> Hey Keven, get those beefed up boards ready, I hear roumors that the World Champion Board tester is coming out of retirement :thumbsup:


Oh no need to worry about that I won't be doin any laps...


----------



## PDK RACING

If it is a club race 1/12 scale is open speedo.. Unless you are david lee who whoops us with his speedo in blinky.lol


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> insert dancing kitten picture here


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> remember the Grandslam next week will be odorless only.


So..... you and Sean won't be there?


----------



## Railroader




----------



## jonesy112

redrider1940 said:


> What day? I haven't had much luck with odorless. What is a good odorless for 1/12?
> 
> -Kenyon


I could be wrong, but i wanna say that the SXT is a good odorless compound for both foam and rubber tires


----------



## regets ama

*LiPo Tutorial, from a non-expert*

BATTERIES, BATTERIES, BATTERIES

Not that I'm an expert; however, I did spend some time with a LIPO rep from a well known LIPO distibutor at the AMA Nationals discussing proper LIPO maintenance last summer. My notes:
LIPOs are actually a Lithium Cobalt Polymer Electrolyte and have an effective range from 3.70 to 4.20 Anthing above or below is considered volatile to the chemistry. Discharging (or running) below the 3.70 can ruin a battery. Charging above the 4.20 can do the same and will reduce the cycle life of the battery (usually 500 to 1000 cycles is about all you get). A lot of battery suppliers note thier batteries can take more than 1C charge (1 times the mah rating, that's the most I charge at). While the batteries can "take it" it will reduce the cycle life of the battery as well as NOT provide a complete charge. His example was to charge at a 3C rate, let the charger end, and then reduce the charge rate to a 1amp rate. It is common to see an additional .04 volt added and an additional 200mah as well. Try it! His last comments on balancing: an internal charger balancing method is best and can be done every time you charge. It will maximize each cell. 
If you want to know your battery internal resistance per cell stop by and we will measure it. Finally, trying to get an additional .10 volts to a LIPO is not recommended and usually inconsequential as it disappears the moment you pull the throttle (it's only 2% anyway).

Now if you want to see a taxed 12 cell LIPO, check this out.


----------



## 440OnRoad

This weekend....headin down to Indy this Sunday to run with Miller, Dunn and company.

Also...Bringing my Serpent WGT with tons of spares, bodies and tires for sale if anyone is interested. Enough spares to build a second car.....6 bodies....and a ton of tires! Great car...just going to focus on my 1/12 scale ride!

$300 takes to whole deal!


----------



## martini13

I wont be able to make it to the track till after 3 tomarrow. If anyone wants to start buildn layout fill free.Ill be there soon as I can...


----------



## martini13

regets ama said:


> BATTERIES, BATTERIES, BATTERIES
> 
> Not that I'm an expert; however, I did spend some time with a LIPO rep from a well known LIPO distibutor at the AMA Nationals discussing proper LIPO maintenance last summer. My notes:
> LIPOs are actually a Lithium Cobalt Polymer Electrolyte and have an effective range from 3.70 to 4.20 Anthing above or below is considered volatile to the chemistry. Discharging (or running) below the 3.70 can ruin a battery. Charging above the 4.20 can do the same and will reduce the cycle life of the battery (usually 500 to 1000 cycles is about all you get). A lot of battery suppliers note thier batteries can take more than 1C charge (1 times the mah rating, that's the most I charge at). While the batteries can "take it" it will reduce the cycle life of the battery as well as NOT provide a complete charge. His example was to charge at a 3C rate, let the charger end, and then reduce the charge rate to a 1amp rate. It is common to see an additional .04 volt added and an additional 200mah as well. Try it! His last comments on balancing: an internal charger balancing method is best and can be done every time you charge. It will maximize each cell.
> If you want to know your battery internal resistance per cell stop by and we will measure it. Finally, trying to get an additional .10 volts to a LIPO is not recommended and usually inconsequential as it disappears the moment you pull the throttle (it's only 2% anyway).
> 
> Now if you want to see a taxed 12 cell LIPO, check this out.
> 
> http://youtu.be/1-2j43J2xpg


nice helli..He knows what he's doin..WOW


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> I wont be able to make it to the track till after 3 tomarrow. If anyone wants to start buildn layout fill free.Ill be there soon as I can...


I'm going to try getting there early.

My battery is at 4.03v and 4.04v!!!

Happy dance:


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> BATTERIES, BATTERIES, BATTERIES
> 
> Not that I'm an expert; however, I did spend some time with a LIPO rep from a well known LIPO distibutor at the AMA Nationals discussing proper LIPO maintenance last summer. My notes:
> LIPOs are actually a Lithium Cobalt Polymer Electrolyte and have an effective range from 3.70 to 4.20 Anthing above or below is considered volatile to the chemistry. Discharging (or running) below the 3.70 can ruin a battery. Charging above the 4.20 can do the same and will reduce the cycle life of the battery (usually 500 to 1000 cycles is about all you get). A lot of battery suppliers note thier batteries can take more than 1C charge (1 times the mah rating, that's the most I charge at). While the batteries can "take it" it will reduce the cycle life of the battery as well as NOT provide a complete charge. His example was to charge at a 3C rate, let the charger end, and then reduce the charge rate to a 1amp rate. It is common to see an additional .04 volt added and an additional 200mah as well. Try it! His last comments on balancing: an internal charger balancing method is best and can be done every time you charge. It will maximize each cell.
> If you want to know your battery internal resistance per cell stop by and we will measure it. Finally, trying to get an additional .10 volts to a LIPO is not recommended and usually inconsequential as it disappears the moment you pull the throttle (it's only 2% anyway).
> 
> Now if you want to see a taxed 12 cell LIPO, check this out.
> 
> http://youtu.be/1-2j43J2xpg


I have memorized all of this information. My mind is like a steel trap. I knew the dictators... err leaders of TBO added you to the team for a reason. You should be the Intelligence Officer.


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> nice helli..He knows what he's doin..WOW


PSHAWWW!!! Easy-peasy. No boards to hit.


----------



## dragrace

The Grand Slam race next weekend looks to be the best yet. I just talked to the 1/12 Mod guy in Cleveland and they are all coming. Keven Hebert, Chicky, redecky, Buran, Pulfer, Arnold, Miller, Trandell, Smith, Cortez and probably a few others. 1/12 13.5 will probably have many of the mod guys also. 

I'm sure the Cincy TC guys will be there.

I can't make it this Sunday but I know a few are coming to get ready for next weekend. I have to go out of town on Sunday.

See everybody next friday 1/13. Oh boy I'm flying home on Friday the 13th...

Steve Dunn
Indianapolis, IN


----------



## dragrace

redrider1940 said:


> What day? I haven't had much luck with odorless. What is a good odorless for 1/12?
> 
> -Kenyon


SXT, Jack would be better but it's hard to get...

Steve Dunn
Indianapolis, IN


----------



## regets ama

martini13 said:


> nice helli..He knows what he's doin..WOW


Some fine weather day I will invite my son-in-law out to r/car for a nitro and electric heli demo, he does that crazy gravity defying stuff too, some competion. 
The grassy area just south of our parking is plenty big enough for flying helis and fixed wing aircraft, I have tried it (sssh, dont tell Kevin).


----------



## Railroader

4.02v and 4.02v


----------



## barney24

dragrace said:


> SXT, Jack would be better but it's hard to get...
> 
> Steve Dunn
> Indianapolis, IN


I'm told that SXT is 99.998% the same formula as Jack...not sure if that's true or not. SXT and Niftech are what we normally use at The Gate.


----------



## cwoods34

Work has been crazy again this week, so I may not make it there at 4....... feel free to start on the track and I'll help out whenever I can get there.....


----------



## davidl

sriddle said:


> I have a CRC WGT and a 12 scale I'm thinking of selling....pm me if you have any intrest. I'd rather sell it locally.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve Riddle


 
Steve, you have a PM


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Oh no need to worry about that I won't be doin any laps...


And a plague came over the track, and its name was Steve. And Steve smote down the caster blocks, and shattered the lexan, and drove the bent hingepins into the wilderness. 



cwoods34 said:


> Of course he has authorization....... he is currently one of our reconnaisance officers.....


And I thought he was just your lovable furry mascot. I notice he's "reconaissancing", but not gathering "intelligence".


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> And I thought he was just your lovable furry mascot. I notice he's "reconaissancing", but not gathering "intelligence".


Not that you deserve to know official TBO positional administration ranks, but regets ama is the IO. I gather info/intel, others decipher the data, and other make decisions based upon the deciphering of that data. Others are simply figureheads (no comment).


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Not that you deserve to know official TBO positional administration ranks, but regets ama is the IO. I gather info/intel, others decipher the data, and other make decisions based upon the deciphering of that data. Others are simply figureheads (no comment).


so where do I fit into all of that?


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> so where do I fit into all of that?


Hopefully decision-making. I don't question upper authority.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Hopefully decision-making. I don't question upper authority.


i dont like decisions....they scare me


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> Hey Keven, get those beefed up boards ready, I hear roumors that the World Champion Board tester is coming out of retirement :thumbsup:





BadSign said:


> And a plague came over the track, and its name was Steve. And Steve smote down the caster blocks, and shattered the lexan, and drove the bent hingepins into the wilderness.
> 
> 
> To any other person these comments might appear to be mean or hurtful..to me there just lame attempts at humor from would be nitwits...Ahh I see nothing has changed...can't wait to smell the traction compound in the air even if it is odorless..


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer... you haz a PM!!!


----------



## wlpjr2

Railroader said:


> Not that you deserve to know official TBO positional administration ranks, but regets ama is the IO. I gather info/intel, others decipher the data, and other make decisions based upon the deciphering of that data. Others are simply figureheads (no comment).


Can I join? I can cipher! LOL


----------



## jonesy112

wlpjr2 said:


> Can I join? I can cipher! LOL


what does "cipher" mean?


----------



## Kevin Cole

With school back in session for Presley, we will not make it to the track until 4pm.

Bill has been opening the shop/doors at 2pm of late, but you might call to make sure if you're coming real early.

TONIGHT is a POINTS RACE!


----------



## wlpjr2

jonesy112 said:


> what does "cipher" mean?


http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/609/jethron.jpg

Have you ever watched the Beverly Hillbillies?


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> BadSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a plague came over the track, and its name was Steve. And Steve smote down the caster blocks, and shattered the lexan, and drove the bent hingepins into the wilderness.
> 
> 
> To any other person these comments might appear to be mean or hurtful..to me there just lame attempts at humor from would be nitwits...Ahh I see nothing has changed...can't wait to smell the traction compound in the air even if it is odorless..
> 
> 
> 
> And this from a guy who can't even get the quotes right...sheesh. I have a whole jar of paragon we can servo tape right under your nose, if you'd like.
Click to expand...


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> i dont like decisions....they scare me


I'd like to apply for an official part-time position "Filer of Railroader Data and Intel". I'll sit right next to the trash can.


----------



## Railroader

The irony is thick!!!


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> The irony is hubba jubba flappity garble gumbo chops!!!


What?...............


----------



## cwoods34

For some reason I don't think my mod car will as good Saturday/Sunday as it was tonight......


----------



## martini13

What a BLAST tonight..Had a good time.Doin it again Sunday.See you guys(TEAM R/CAR) then.:wave:


----------



## DestructoFox

martini13 said:


> What a BLAST tonight..Had a good time.


I couldn't agree more with ya, I had a blast last night!


----------



## regets ama

friday night, best track layout ever,,,,,,,,,,not even one time BUSTED,,,,,,,,,,too bad, i heard one of the builders retired from building.

recieved a speed secret from martini after the race, look out chuck, i'm coming after you, even with YOUR TBA in two weeks.


----------



## redrider1940

*WGT is now together*

Th new (new to me) WGT car is together and ready to go. I may see if my wife will let me come up and at least practice with it on Sunday. Rusty are you going to be there Sun?

-Kenyon


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> friday night, best track layout ever,,,,,,,,,,not even one time BUSTED,,,,,,,,,,too bad, i heard one of the builders retired from building.


Actually, I quite liked the layout, a LOT. There was plenty of places for speed, but EVERYONE had to slow down in the chicane section (unless they wanted to be _BUSTED_). Seriously, nice layout last night. I hope the designer comes out of retirement soon.


regets ama said:


> recieved a speed secret from martini after the race, look out chuck, i'm coming after you, even with YOUR TBA in two weeks.


Remember, all secrets acquired whilst a member of TBO need to be shared with ALL members of TBO. If I have to, I'll call a meeting.


----------



## Railroader

redrider1940 said:


> Th new (new to me) WGT car is together and ready to go. I may see if my wife will let me come up and at least practice with it on Sunday. Rusty are you going to be there Sun?
> 
> -Kenyon


It's great to see the WGT class grow. It's a high end class and a blast to watch run. Three of RCar's fastest guys all have cars.


----------



## Railroader

Well, the new AE6.1 was much better than I expected. Jonesy put an awesome setup on it. There's no reason that car couldn't have won last night except for driver error (and I made dozens of the last night).

The Speed Passion ESC was _FAST_ with a 17.5. I wasn't too impressed with it in my USGT car, not much better than a Novak Havoc, but with a the 17.5 it had great acceleration and great brakes. It seemed faster than any other car in the straight and very good out of the corners.

But then again, it might have just been the aura of having a Jonesy lid on the chassis.


----------



## PDK RACING

I had s very aggressive great time in the mains. I really wish i had my reedy back.


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> Well, the new AE6.1 was much better than I expected. Jonesy put an awesome setup on it. There's no reason that car couldn't have won last night except for driver error (and I made dozens of the last night).
> 
> The Speed Passion ESC was _FAST_ with a 17.5. I wasn't too impressed with it in my USGT car, not much better than a Novak Havoc, but with a the 17.5 it had great acceleration and great brakes. It seemed faster than any other car in the straight and very good out of the corners.
> 
> But then again, it might have just been the aura of having a Jonesy lid on the chassis.


Speed Passion ESC....... enough said.......


----------



## Matt P.

any chance there will be enough for sportsman on sunday? when does the sunday points series start?


----------



## smokefan

cwoods34 said:


> Speed Passion ESC....... enough said.......


+1 on the speed passion speedo


----------



## cwoods34

My motor runs about 10-15* cooler on the Speed Passion compared to the Tekin, because it drives smoother so the motor isn't getting hammered with throttle input.


----------



## smokefan

Worked on my car tonight I found a couple things and I made a few changes, that should be a improvement. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## raceace701

is there an entry list for this upcoming weekends grand slam series race


----------



## cwoods34

raceace701 said:


> is there an entry list for this upcoming weekends grand slam series race


Ken Miller typically will post it 5 or so days beforehand. Look for it by Monday or Tuesday!

I did say I only planned to run MOD....... recent events have forced me to also run 17.5........ prepare yourself *evilgrin*


----------



## jtsbell

See you guys tomorrow morning.


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> Worked on my car tonight I found a couple things and I made a few changes, that should be a improvement. Keeping my fingers crossed


Speaking of working on cars......

I am always available to work on cars.... whether it's just setup tips or surgery (Dremel)! Just approach me and ask.... I don't race on the Darkside™ anymore, but I'll still help if I have to :tongue:


----------



## martini13

LUKE I AM YOUR FATHEEEEER..Some thing some thing DARKSIDE


----------



## RustyS

redrider1940 said:


> Th new (new to me) WGT car is together and ready to go. I may see if my wife will let me come up and at least practice with it on Sunday. Rusty are you going to be there Sun?
> 
> -Kenyon


 you have PM.


----------



## charlie2755

Had fun today! Sorry I couldn't marshall. I'll pick up some extra duty when my back is feeling better. See you guys in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Crptracer

Can someone give me some info on the sportsman class I wanna run that till I get my bearings and till I get a 17.5 or gt car built plus I am an gonna run both tracks seems I can't race with all my friends at the same time or place...also being away on the road for 2 Years put things in a better perspective for me..it was good to see all you guys and great to see the place still growing!


----------



## Crptracer

Woops just located the rules...first post duh...


----------



## Miller Time

That's closer to the old Crptracer, 2 posts in a row


----------



## Crptracer

Some things never change


----------



## Crptracer

I mean never change... It's just the way it is!


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> That's closer to the old Crptracer, 2 posts in a row


Ken, see we talk him up..


----------



## Crptracer

mrbighead said:


> Ken, see we talk him up..


What's up Willie...how u been? U comin to the Rug for the slam?


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> Ken, see we talk him up..


See you were warned not to say his name 3 times


----------



## martini13

Great time yestrday as always. Think Kevin was planing to move start time on Sundays to 12:00 sharp instead of 1:00.After the GRAND SLAM next weedend. Sure he will post it. Good luck to the guys from Team R/CAR that attend the big race next weekend.


----------



## PDK RACING

martini13 you got pm


----------



## PDK RACING

Good luck to the Indy guys this weekend. I do not have enough talent to try this race...


----------



## jonesy112

PDK RACING said:


> Good luck to the Indy guys this weekend. I do not have enough talent to try this race...


Thats exactly why you need to be at this race. Like I have said all along, I (along with cody) have ran some bigger races in the past and gotten our asses handed to us on a silver platter. But we learned a ton of knowledge in those humbling experiences. And that has helped us become quicker and better drivers. 

There will be enough entries in each class that you will be racing with people of your same skill level, weither than be the A main or the E main. And there will be even more people there that are willing to help you improve your driving and setup than on a usual club night. 

If possible, everyone of our guys should come out and run this race. You will be glad that you did and be faster and better driver for it


----------



## cwoods34

AT THE LEAST stop by at some point and watch. You think me, Jonesy, and Martini are quick? Wait till the big boys show up (I count Junior, he's lethal when he wants to be). We'll be scratching our heads finding the 3 tenths they magically put on us each round


----------



## Bigz84

jonesy112 said:


> Thats exactly why you need to be at this race. Like I have said all along, I (along with cody) have ran some bigger races in the past and gotten our asses handed to us on a silver platter. But we learned a ton of knowledge in those humbling experiences. And that has helped us become quicker and better drivers.
> 
> There will be enough entries in each class that you will be racing with people of your same skill level, weither than be the A main or the E main. And there will be even more people there that are willing to help you improve your driving and setup than on a usual club night.
> 
> If possible, everyone of our guys should come out and run this race. You will be glad that you did and be faster and better driver for it


+1 on that, and that is the reason i'm coming from Detroit to race. I know i'm going to get lapped a ton, but it will be fun regardless!


----------



## JonnySocko

Where do I find a hotel for this weekend's festivities?


----------



## PDK RACING

I am. I need to meet up with mr dunn on a few things. I am probably a few more club races away from a big race. I just need to figure out a few more things with new car. Last race my quals where awful but i fugured it out and finished second. In fact i think third is the lowest i have finished a race sence i got my new car. But then again it is a ON POINT. My main problem was trying to make the car push and not snap steer. I have found a lot of it is small ajustments and process of elemimation. Most of all also to look at the big picture and not just mirco manage adjustments. I do plan on some traveling to a few tracks in Ohio to gain speed and knowledge.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

PDK RACING said:


> I am. I need to meet up with mr dunn on a few things. I am probably a few more club races away from a big race. I just need to figure out a few more things with new car. Last race my quals where awful but i fugured it out and finished second. In fact i think third is the lowest i have finished a race sence i got my new car. But then again it is a ON POINT. My main problem was trying to make the car push and not snap steer. I have found a lot of it is small ajustments and process of elemimation. Most of all also to look at the big picture and not just mirco manage adjustments. I do plan on some traveling to a few tracks in Ohio to gain speed and knowledge.


Just driving the car and practice has always helped me with "the feel" of the car in getting it do what I want it to.


----------



## Railroader

JonnySocko said:


> Where do I find a hotel for this weekend's festivities?


Just type this into a google search "46239 hotel" and you'll get a good list. The Baymont Inn on Brookeville is a nice place very close to the track.


----------



## Miller Time

expected entry list

*Touring Blinky*
Junior Norton 
Cody Woods
Michael Jones
Chris Geotz
James Reilly
Dave Johnson
Mike Slaughter
Brad Johnson
Bill Sydor'slam'
Alston Kelso
Scott Hartman
Bob Hartman
Alex Kubilus
Johnny Lee
Denny Barlage
Brock Witmer
Mike Murray
Joe Klebau
Chuck Smith
Robert Dirla
Todd Bigelow
Brian Wedge

*TC 13.5*
Andrew Hardman
Keven Herbert
Michael Jones
Bill Sydor
Brad Johnson
Chris Geotz
Brock Witmer
Martin Crisp
Johnny Lee

*TC Mod*
Keven Herbert
Cody Woods
Andrew Hartman
Martin Crisp
Johnny Lee

*VTA*
Alex Kubilus
Denney Barlage
Scott Hartman
Joe Klebau
Todd Bigelow
Brian Wedge

*WGT*
Joe Ruggles
Ian Ruggles
Junior Norton
Joe Trandell
John Peoples
Aaron Buran
Chuck Phaler
Eric Wells
Joe Klebau
Chuck Smith

*12th Blinky*
Sean Bushnell
Brad Mergy
Chuck Lonergan
Jody Flipse
Lee Harpe
Dave Johnson
Mike Slaughter
Mike Murray
Denney Barlage
Will Jossens
Mike Wise
Jim 'The Professional' Herman
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Ian Ruggles
CD Wells
Joe Klebau
Robert Dirla

*12th 13.5*
Andrew Knapp
Sean Bushnell
Ken Miller
Terry Rott
Joe Trandell
Dwight Smith
Brad Mergy
Ray Daroch
Steve Dunn

*12th Mod*
Paul Cicarrello
Keven Herbert
Joe Trandell
Ken Miller
Steve Dunn
Steve Radecky
Aaron Buran
Dwight Smith
Ray Daroch
Andrew Knapp
Dave Arnold
Alex Cortez
Terry Rott
Chuck Phaler

This is not a complete list but covers those who've either already sent in registration or have verbally committed to attending. And for those who still need the flyer, here it is


----------



## cwoods34

Sweet! I might make the mod a-main!


----------



## NashRCracer

are we there yet?


----------



## Miller Time

JonnySocko said:


> Where do I find a hotel for this weekend's festivities?


What are you running?


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Sweet! I might make the mod a-main!


dont get your hopes up yet Cody.....


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> dont get your hopes up yet Cody.....


I said MIGHT!


----------



## RustyS

Wow that is an impressive line up. Finally a good line up in WGT. Now I am getting upset that I have to work but I will show up to watch some great racing and support the cafe.


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer said:


> What's up Willie...how u been? U comin to the Rug for the slam?


I have to work, I see you in a few week for the hurricane race.


----------



## Miller Time

expected entry list

*Touring Blinky*
Junior Norton 
Cody Woods
Michael Jones
Chris Geotz
James Reilly
Dave Johnson
Mike Slaughter
Brad Johnson
Bill Sydor'slam'
Alston Kelso
Scott Hartman
Bob Hartman
Alex Kubilus
Johnny Lee
Denny Barlage
Brock Witmer
Mike Murray
Joe Klebau
Chuck Smith
Robert Dirla
Todd Bigelow

*TC 13.5*
Andrew Hardman
Michael Jones
Bill Sydor
Brad Johnson
Chris Geotz
Brock Witmer
Martin Crisp
Johnny Lee

*TC Mod*
Cody Woods
Andrew Hartman
Martin Crisp
Johnny Lee
Rick Vessel

*VTA*
Alex Kubilus
Denney Barlage
Scott Hartman
Joe Klebau
Todd Bigelow

*WGT*
Joe Ruggles
Ian Ruggles
Junior Norton
Joe Trandell
John Peoples
Aaron Buran
Chuck Phaler
Eric Wells
Joe Klebau
Chuck Smith
Rick Vessell

*12th Blinky*
Sean Bushnell
Brad Mergy
Chuck Lonergan
Jody Flipse
Lee Harpe
Dave Johnson
Mike Slaughter
Mike Murray
Denney Barlage
Will Jossens
Mike Wise
Jim 'The Professional' Herman
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Ian Ruggles
CD Wells
Joe Klebau
Robert Dirla
Brian Wedge

*12th 13.5*
Andrew Knapp
Sean Bushnell
Ken Miller
Terry Rott
Joe Trandell
Dwight Smith
Brad Mergy
Ray Daroch
Steve Dunn

*12th Mod*
Paul Cicarrello
Joe Trandell
Ken Miller
Steve Dunn
Steve Radecky
Aaron Buran
Dwight Smith
Ray Daroch
Andrew Knapp
Dave Arnold
Alex Cortez
Terry Rott
Chuck Phaler

This is not a complete list but covers those who've either already sent in registration or have verbally committed to attending.


----------



## BATTMAN

nice list...wish I was coming this year...run some laps for me guys...I thought I could sneak out the house and ride in Dirlas trunk, but he has way to much stuff...lol..have fun guys and cya soon


----------



## JonnySocko

Miller Time said:


> What are you running?


TC 13.5 or mod(undecided) and WGT.


----------



## JonnySocko

Railroader said:


> Just type this into a google search "46239 hotel" and you'll get a good list. The Baymont Inn on Brookeville is a nice place very close to the track.


Thanks!


----------



## cwoods34

jonnysocko said:


> tc 13.5 or mod(undecided) and wgt.


........mod........


----------



## JonnySocko

cwoods34 said:


> ........mod........


Guess you and Miller want to watch me destroy a new car. :tongue:


----------



## cwoods34

We can destroy our cars together!


----------



## Miller Time

JonnySocko said:


> Guess you and Miller want to watch me destroy a new car. :tongue:


The series is just looking at ticket sales for the Vessel runs Mod show :thumbsup:


----------



## NashRCracer

BATTMAN said:


> nice list...wish I was coming this year...run some laps for me guys...I thought I could sneak out the house and ride in Dirlas trunk, but he has way to much stuff...lol..have fun guys and cya soon


 
you can sit up front and I got more prince mp3s on my phone now so we good!:dude:


----------



## smokefan

What time will the mains start Sunday?


----------



## Miller Time

smokefan said:


> What time will the mains start Sunday?


depending on final entry list but it should be starting between noon and 1


----------



## JonnySocko

Miller Time said:


> depending on final entry list but it should be starting between noon and 1


Is there practice on Friday?


----------



## Miller Time

JonnySocko said:


> Is there practice on Friday?


only a couple hours from 7-9:30 pm


----------



## 440OnRoad

What time do they open this Saturday???


----------



## Miller Time

doors open at 7am


----------



## Kevin Cole

All needed info...Hotel list, start times, etc...can be found on the R/CAR Indy website by clicking on the entry form for the event.

All entry's require a event form to be filled out by the racer(s).

Entry's will be accepted the day of the event.

www.rcarindy.com


----------



## JonnySocko

Miller Time said:


> only a couple hours from 7-9:30 pm


Excellent! I can get my new sedan trimmed out before I smash it to pieces Sat. morning. :lol:


----------



## Miller Time

Updated entry list

*Touring Blinky*
Junior Norton 
Michael Jones
Chris Geotz
James Reilly
Dave Johnson
Mike Slaughter
Brad Johnson
Bill Sydor'slam'
Alston Kelso
Scott Hartman
Cody Woods
Bob Hartman
Alex Kubilus
Johnny Lee
Denny Barlage
Brock Witmer
Mike Murray
Joe Klebau
Chuck Smith
Robert Dirla
Todd Bigelow
Chuck Leis
Greg Dobrowsky
Zane Lacko

*TC 13.5*
Andrew Hardman
Michael Jones
Bill Sydor
Brad Johnson
Chris Geotz
Brock Witmer
Martin Crisp
Johnny Lee

*TC Mod*
Andrew Hartman
Martin Crisp
Johnny Lee
Rick Vessel
Cody Woods

*VTA*
Alex Kubilus
Denney Barlage
Scott Hartman
Joe Klebau
Todd Bigelow
Chuck Leis

*WGT*
Joe Ruggles
Ian Ruggles
Junior Norton
Joe Trandell
John Peoples
Aaron Buran
Chuck Phaler
Eric Wells
Joe Klebau
Chuck Smith
Rick Vessell
Dwight Smith

*12th Blinky*
Sean Bushnell
Brad Mergy
Chuck Lonergan
Jody Flipse
Lee Harpe
Dave Johnson
Mike Slaughter
Mike Murray
Denney Barlage
Will Jossens
Jim 'The Professional' Herman
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Ian Ruggles
CD Wells
Joe Klebau
Robert Dirla
Brian Wedge
Greg Dobrowsky

*12th 13.5*
Andrew Knapp
Sean Bushnell
Ken Miller
Terry Rott
Joe Trandell
Dwight Smith
Brad Mergy
Ray Daroch
Steve Dunn
Paul Cicarello

*12th Mod*
Paul Cicarrello
Joe Trandell
Ken Miller
Steve Dunn
Steve Radecky
Aaron Buran
Dwight Smith
Ray Daroch
Andrew Knapp
Dave Arnold
Alex Cortez
Terry Rott
Chuck Phaler
Mike Pulfer

This is not a complete list but covers those who've either already sent in registration or have verbally committed to attending.[/QUOTE]


----------



## DestructoFox

Question, for those that won't be doing the big race this weekend, such as myself since there is no USGT class, are the plans to race at Indy Slots? Tom, I believe it was you that said something about that last Friday night as we were leaving.


----------



## Crptracer

DestructoFox said:


> Question, for those that won't be doing the big race this weekend, such as myself since there is no USGT class, are the plans to race at Indy Slots? Tom, I believe it was you that said something about that last Friday night as we were leaving.


 All are welcome to run at either track as Kevin would agree I'm sure... But don't forget to at least stop by the rug and check out the event it's definetly gonna be a good show...throw a 17.5 in ur car and run in the slam if I had a car together that's what I would do.. It's not often u get to have these events in ur back yard espeacialy with a roster of drivers like that are on the list..I'm gonna try and come up and Marshall and lend a hand wherever Kev may need it hope some others can do the same...


----------



## dragrace

3 Day's until the World comes to Indy......

Steve Dunn
Indianapolis, In


----------



## cwoods34

dragrace said:


> 3 Day's until the World comes to Indy......
> 
> Steve Dunn
> Indianapolis, In


I'm hoping the finishing order for stock and mod are the same order as the above entry list


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> I'm hoping the finishing order for stock and mod are the same order as the above entry list


I'm sure it will be close.... but why u want to run the B main?


----------



## Kevin Cole

DestructoFox said:


> Question, for those that won't be doing the big race this weekend, such as myself since there is no USGT class, are the plans to race at Indy Slots? Tom, I believe it was you that said something about that last Friday night as we were leaving.


That question might be better served on their thread or via PM:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> I'm sure it will be close.... but why u want to run the B main?


I see what you did there......... 

Well, I guess I'm still making the mod A-main then.......


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> I see what you did there.........
> 
> Well, I guess I'm still making the mod A-main then.......


he fixed that as well....you must have gotten thrown out at the Tech line


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> he fixed that as well....you must have gotten thrown out at the Tech line


.... that's weird, I could've sworn the minimum weight was only 1200g


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> he fixed that as well....you must have gotten thrown out at the Tech line


OH CRAP, I didn't even notice I accidentally put foam tires on it, too.


----------



## BadSign

Hey TC experts, I've got 2 questions for ya:

I finally got a gear diff for my T3, I was running a solid axle front and ball diff in the rear. Since I only have one gear diff right now, should I run it up front or in the back- And what oil should I be using?

Also, how will I know when my tires have breathed their last? I'm still used to Vta tires that lasted forever. I think my sweep 32's have around 7 nights of racing on them.


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> OH CRAP, I didn't even notice I accidentally put foam tires on it, too.


I would pass that if I were running Tech:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> I would pass that if I were running Tech:thumbsup:


Oh yeah, THAT'S why I put them on there......


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> Hey TC experts, I've got 2 questions for ya:
> 
> I finally got a gear diff for my T3, I was running a solid axle front and ball diff in the rear. Since I only have one gear diff right now, should I run it up front or in the back- And what oil should I be using?
> 
> Also, how will I know when my tires have breathed their last? I'm still used to Vta tires that lasted forever. I think my sweep 32's have around 7 nights of racing on them.


Put it up front with 500k diff oil. If it turns out you like the spool better, you can put it in the back with 30wt shock oil!

I run tires till they get the "ring of death", pop like a Pringles can, or rip open!


----------



## jonesy112

Miller Time said:


> I would pass that if I were running Tech:thumbsup:


so, on a totally unrelated question......are you running tech this weekend


----------



## AquaRacer

jonesy112 said:


> so, on a totally unrelated question......are you running tech this weekend


Jonesy, I will be running Tech this weekend!! 

Brian B.


----------



## cooperking

cwoods34 said:


> OH CRAP, I didn't even notice I accidentally put foam tires on it, too.


Which probably means its too low as well.....


----------



## dragrace

2 Day's until The World comes to Indy.......

I will be at the track tomorrow evening.

Steve Dunn
Indianapolis, IN


----------



## cwoods34

dragrace said:


> 2 Day's until The World comes to Indy.......
> 
> I will be at the track tomorrow evening.
> 
> Steve Dunn
> Indianapolis, IN


I sincerely hope that EVERY local with a car to race comes out. It's not often you get to run with 7 other guys on the same pace as you, or race and set up for high traction. Besides, Steve Dunn will be there...... that's all that really matters.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> I sincerely hope that EVERY local with a car to race comes out. It's not often you get to run with 7 other guys on the same pace as you, or race and set up for high traction. Besides, Steve Dunn will be there...... that's all that really matters.


wait....you mean, THE Steve Dunn? I hope hes available for autographs. I got a macbook that needs his signature :thumbsup:

lol, looking forward to this weekend a ton.


----------



## dragrace

jonesy112 said:


> wait....you mean, THE Steve Dunn? I hope hes available for autographs. I got a macbook that needs his signature :thumbsup:
> 
> lol, looking forward to this weekend a ton.


Be Nice...............But yes I will sign your MacBook............Not a chance.....

Steve Dunn
Indianapolis, IN


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I set the countdown clock on the homepage for 8:00 AM on Saturday morning... Is that when the balloons are being released and Jim Nabors sings?

I can adjust it if you want. 

When the event is done, then I will sync it up to the ancient Mayan calendar...


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I set the countdown clock on the homepage for 8:00 AM on Saturday morning... Is that when the balloons are being released and Jim Nabors sings?
> 
> I can adjust it if you want.
> 
> When the event is done, then I will sync it up to the ancient Mayan calendar...


Doors are opening at 7am, and knowing the last big event I went to about 50% of the people will be waiting for the doors to open....


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Railroader said:


> Doors are opening at 7am, and knowing the last big event I went to about 50% of the people will be waiting for the doors to open....


I'll reset it for 7 when I get home tonight!


----------



## dragrace

1 more day until The World comes to Indy......

See everybody tonight...

Steve Dunn
Indianapolis, IN


----------



## PDK RACING

Im going to come up and see ya guys tonight around 8:30. Maddy wants to see kevin and say hi. Take a peek at the layout. I have to work sat and sun as I did last weekend also, but it would be cool to check it out and help out this wekend.


----------



## PDK RACING

when the points races are over anyone interested in running 13.5 1/12 for a night or two. I may want to run some 1/12 17.5 blinky a night or two to get used to it for a track in ohio. any thoughts. I do not want to try to convert anyone or change the rules, I love boost but just want to try blinky a night. If no one wants to I will just test and tune...


----------



## NashRCracer

Miller Time said:


> The series is just looking at ticket sales for the Vessel runs Mod show :thumbsup:


 
I got $5 on that to break in the first corner...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's the flyer on the *Prelude to the Birds *event coming up at RCAR on January 21st and 22nd. It will be posted on the home page of the website soon as well. 

It should be a really fun special event at RCAR assuming this coming weekend's event doesn't completely wear out the Cole family! 

We'll have to put Kevin on oxygen and vitamins this coming week... :thumbsup:










To get the Flyer, click this link: http://www.rcarindy.com/PreludeToTheBirds2012.pdf


----------



## JonnySocko

NashRCracer said:


> I got $5 on that to break in the first corner...


Are you coming up Dirla? You can witness it for yourself. :tongue:


----------



## JonnySocko

Hey Miller,

I'm hitting the road in about 2 hours. Yep, I'm actually coming this time! 

See you soon,
Rick


----------



## starrx

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Here's the flyer on the *Prelude to the Birds *event coming up at RCAR on January 21st and 22nd. It will be posted on the home page of the website soon as well.
> 
> It should be a really fun weekend at RCAR assuming this coming weekend's event doesn't completely wear out the Cole family!
> 
> We'll have to put Kevin on oxygen and vitamins this coming week... :thumbsup:


the hurrican race & then this...racing all weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## davidl

PDK RACING said:


> when the points races are over anyone interested in running 13.5 1/12 for a night or two. I may want to run some 1/12 17.5 blinky a night or two to get used to it for a track in ohio. any thoughts. I do not want to try to convert anyone or change the rules, I love boost but just want to try blinky a night. If no one wants to I will just test and tune...


You don't have to ask for anyone's permission. Just come to the track on a Friday night and run 17.5 blinky. No one will stop you, not even the dudes that are running boosted.:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

Good luck to the locals this wknd. If I didn't have to work I would at least come down to watch.


----------



## redrider1940

PDK RACING said:


> when the points races are over anyone interested in running 13.5 1/12 for a night or two. I may want to run some 1/12 17.5 blinky a night or two to get used to it for a track in ohio. any thoughts. I do not want to try to convert anyone or change the rules, I love boost but just want to try blinky a night. If no one wants to I will just test and tune...


I can swing either way.

-Kenyon


----------



## Crptracer

Good Luck to my fellow TEAM BLACK OPS members...


----------



## Crptracer

Mr.Kevin Cole you have a PM...Its like ur busy or something..


----------



## NashRCracer

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nashrcracer/


----------



## BadSign

NashRCracer said:


> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nashrcracer/


You're making me jealous...


----------



## PDK RACING

badsign said:


> you're making me jealous...


+1....


----------



## BATTMAN

NashRCracer said:


> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nashrcracer/


nice Dirla, wish I was there...where the VTA's...somebody got a shot since Im not there this year...lol...

hope you guys are having a ball, have fun for all of us..thanks


----------



## Railroader

Who is going to the Hurricane race next Saturday in Ft. Wayne? My wife in a moment of weakness has given me the green light!

I am planning on running USGT and 17.5TC.

Planning on carpooling with Houston, and in my mini-van I have room for two more and their pit boxes/bags. We're going up Saturday morning and coming home that night.


----------



## smokefan

Would like to go but i have to work


----------



## Crptracer

Anybody gonna drop some info on us IE:
TQ..finishing orders...ETC


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Anybody gonna drop some info on us IE:
> TQ..finishing orders...ETC


Bueller... Bueller...


----------



## PDK RACING

Someone take a pic of the sheets and place on facebook


----------



## Crptracer

Im goin up today I will post a complete report!


----------



## smokefan

Crptracer said:


> Im goin up today I will post a complete report!


Cool can't wait to hear how everyone is doing


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer;4030584r said:


> Im goin up today I will post a complete report!


You found something your good at .LOL


----------



## Crptracer

mrbighead said:


> You found something your good at .LOL


I was always good in the pits!


----------



## bpalmer

*live coverage ...*

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nashrcracer?rmalang=en_US


----------



## regets ama

*Midwest*

Thanks Kevin for the 3 day event, class act as always, smooth sailing through the entire session. Angie again provide terrific food for all, good stuff thanks to her. Presley is a reading machine, better get her to the library again.

Nice job by B Brozak, he ran tech all weekend, stood his ground and helped those of us who needed to learned the ropes of the tech process.

Ken put up a nice track, it looked and ran very professional. First time I really encountered a track that "blued up" on carpet.

Cant wait for Chuck's unveiling Friday,,,,,,,look out TC'ers.

Alot of great talent to learn from, Dave Johnson from Michigan showed the way, a Junior protege and willing to share all the know how.

I think Cody W had the quickest TC boosted, I learned luck has to be part of the run as well.

Jonesy gets the LAST GASP award needing to make a run in the final heat on Sunday to get to the A main, went from 18th to 8th (?) in the 4th heat quals and made the A main.

Well worth the entry fee for 3 days of running, I'd do it again if the opportunity presents itself.

I am unaware of any corporate team drivers or vendors showing up. It was a good event for them to have supported such a fine show; a missed opportunity for them to showcase and prove thier products.

Congratulations to all that particpated.


----------



## cwoods34

FAIL. At least Kevin's car has a good setup on it.......

That's what I get for using Tamiya wheelnuts......


----------



## PDK RACING

Who won 1/12 mod


----------



## Miller Time

Good weekend of racing. a lot of close battles both to make the A main as well as for a shot on the podium. I'll have the updates points posted tomorrow. 

For those not in attendance you missed a great show of clean racing in the touring A and a spectacle of driving in 12th mod as Paul Ciccarello flew around the track, chased by some of the fastest talent in the country.


----------



## Crptracer

Job well done by all it was well run and there were alot of close races wish i wouldnt have missed the first half....Great Job done by Ken Miller and the whole R/CAR crew


----------



## Crptracer

I CANT WAIT TO GET BACK ON THE TRACK....this DBl POST was for u Miller


----------



## Chaz955i

Thanks to the track management and staff for a great facility, well run program and warm hospitality to us out-of-towners. Thanks to Ken M, John P and anyone I may have forgotten who are responsible for the Midwest Grand Slam. You run a great series.:thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> Who won 1/12 mod


Chicky (On-Point)
Pulfer (On-Point)
Napp (CRC)

Steve Dunn
Indianapolis, IN


----------



## cwoods34

I have an M05 roller for sale...... $40 takes it.

Also selling my TC3 roller......... new bearings, new rear diff, carbon fiber shaft, NTC3 bulkheads, NTC3 front axles, 3Racing aluminum shocks, stainless steel screws, XXXS hubs and knuckles....... perfect for sportsman or VTA.....

$90 OBO takes it. 

Trying to fund a new "project" 

Might have more later......


----------



## smokefan

Cody where did u and your partner in crime finish. Can't pull up results on my phone


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's some photos I took yesterday. Check out Chuck's laser eyes on his car!


----------



## jonesy112

smokefan said:


> Cody where did u and your partner in crime finish. Can't pull up results on my phone


I ran 6th in the 17.5 A and broke on the opening lap of 13.5 open. Cody ran 6th I think in 13.5 open and I'm not sure where he finished in the 17.5 B


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## DestructoFox

cwoods34 said:


> I have an M05 roller for sale...... $40 takes it.
> 
> Also selling my TC3 roller......... new bearings, new rear diff, carbon fiber shaft, NTC3 bulkheads, NTC3 front axles, 3Racing aluminum shocks, stainless steel screws, XXXS hubs and knuckles....... perfect for sportsman or VTA.....
> 
> $90 OBO takes it.
> 
> Trying to fund a new "project"
> 
> Might have more later......



cwoods34, YGPM


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> I ran 6th in the 17.5 A and broke on the opening lap of 13.5 open. Cody ran 6th I think in 13.5 open and I'm not sure where he finished in the 17.5 B


Think I finished 4th in 13.5 boosted...... I got slower in stock as the weekend went by. As the mains aproached, I decided it would be in my best interest to cherry-pick the B-main. 5 laps into my showcase, a TAMIYA wheelnut loosened on my car, letting my 24k gold Jaco flail helplessly during every right-hand turn.


----------



## PDK RACING

dragrace said:


> Chicky (On-Point)
> Pulfer (On-Point)
> Napp (CRC)
> 
> Steve Dunn
> Indianapolis, IN


Looks like On-Point had a good showing..


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Thanks again to everyone at the Big Rug, and the MWGS series! I never fail to have a fun time at Indy. I just need to find a way to make it down there more often.

Mike


----------



## smokefan

It's fun to hang with the peeps in the lower mains, I know I do it all the time lol


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks to everyone for coming out and enjoying what my family and I offer at R/CAR this past weekend at the
Mid West Grand Slam Series (Round Three)

It was another great event for The Big Rug and R/C Racing in Indianapolis.

When I was approached by Floyd Selzer (thx Floyd) three years ago about starting a R/C facility, this type of event was the main reason I jumped on board.

Indianapolis needed a R/C track to put them on top of the heap in World Class R/C Racing and sustain the fact the Indianapolis is ... 
_The Racing Capital of the World._

Thanks to all the racers that came out this weekend, and also the racers that support the track 5 days a week and keep it open for events like this to happen...that is very key for an R/C Track to survive.

Thanks to Bill Pennington for supporting the track with Pennington's Hobby Shop.

Special thanks to Ken Miller for running the most organized traveling race series in the country, and giving most of his share of the event income right back to the racers.

Here is a link to the results....thanks again everyone!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=350616

Come back and race with us again real soon...check the website for our monthly calendar of events and great weekly club racing.

R/CAR Indy website link listed below.


----------



## cwoods34

The TC3 is SOLD to DestructoFox........... thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## AquaRacer

Cwoods34
Check your email... Let me know what you think??:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

Messages responded to......


----------



## Kevin Cole

Here is the classes that will be represented for the On-Road portion of this weekends...

*3rd Annual Prelude to the Birds*


17.5 Spec Touring Car

USGT

Sportsman Touring Car

Vintage Trans Am

17.5 12th Scale

World GT

Please come out to attend & enjoy... the top3 in each class will win trophies.

We certainly need some cars from 12th Scale & VTA represented, considering the car counts have been low in those classes of late.

Great door prizes from Spektrum, Pennington's Hobby Shop, and R/CAR Indy.


----------



## smokefan

We will be there to do battle in the 17.5 B main


----------



## charlie2755

Kevin Cole said:


> Here is the classes that will be represented for the On-Road portion of this weekends...
> 
> *3rd Annual Prelude to the Birds*
> 
> 
> 17.5 Spec Touring Car
> 
> USGT
> 
> Sportsman Touring Car
> 
> Vintage Trans Am
> 
> 17.5 12th Scale
> 
> World GT
> 
> Please come out to attend & enjoy... the top3 in each class will win trophies.
> 
> We certainly need some cars from 12th Scale & VTA represented, considering the car counts have been low in those classes of late.
> 
> Great door prizes from Spektrum, Pennington's Hobby Shop, and R/CAR Indy.


..........and first week of points series:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> FAIL. At least Kevin's car has a good setup on it.......
> 
> That's what I get for using Tamiya wheelnuts......


Is this the video?


----------



## 440OnRoad

Just wanted to say I had a great time the last two weekends in Indy. Great place to race and super nice people running the place. Hats off to Kevin, his family and the crew at the Big Rug! You guys ran a great event. Gotta also say excellent job as always to Ken "Mr. Horsepower" Miller. Thanks go out to you for the taking on the Grandslam Series. 

Congrats to all the winners and everyone who raced!

See you all at MSI in a few weeks!

Dwight


----------



## DestructoFox

Railroader said:


> Is this the video?


Reminds me of your car last Friday at Indy RC.  Though there was a bit of wall grazing to help it come off...


----------



## hurtsogood369

As much as I love racing midgets and as excited I was for the chili bowl this past week I am more excited to return to the Big Rug this weekend for some RC racing. I'm in for sportsman tc and possibly even some vta. If I can come up with another chassis I may even run USGT. But man am I ready to race again


On a funny note because my brother (king of second place) was so much faster (thank to all the tips and help we have gotten from rcar competitors) at Indy RC they kept teaching and checking his car to make sure it was legal. They also made him show them his ear set up to make sure it was on tamiyas gear chart. He was .5 faster than the field. And of course It was all completely legal. But the funniest part is is he told me that they were faster in a straight line but he was better through the corners.


----------



## cwoods34

Anyone need a 21.5 or 17.5 D2/3 motor? I have spare motor parts and a pretty good rotor laying around. 

The 17.5 stator has solid numbers......

Shoot me a PM........ would make a great USGT motor........


----------



## Railroader

DestructoFox said:


> Reminds me of your car last Friday at Indy RC.  Though there was a bit of wall grazing to help it come off...


Don't forget the other car ramming into it! :wave:


----------



## hurtsogood369

Also racing a rcar has made me a better off road racer too I run my off road stuff so much smoother now.


----------



## Railroader

hurtsogood369 said:


> As much as I love racing midgets and as excited I was for the chili bowl this past week I am more excited to return to the Big Rug this weekend for some RC racing. I'm in for sportsman tc and possibly even some vta. If I can come up with another chassis I may even run USGT. But man am I ready to race again
> 
> 
> On a funny note because my brother (king of second place) was so much faster (thank to all the tips and help we have gotten from rcar competitors) at Indy RC they kept teaching and checking his car to make sure it was legal. They also made him show them his ear set up to make sure it was on tamiyas gear chart. He was .5 faster than the field. And of course It was all completely legal. But the funniest part is is he told me that they were faster in a straight line but he was better through the corners.
> 
> I guess when you go somewhere better to race then come back and kick thier butts they don't like that.


He has quickly become a force to be reckoned with. Very impressive.


----------



## hurtsogood369

Man I am ready to race again


----------



## Railroader

Come with us to the big Hurricane race in Ft. Wayne this Saturday. Then you can get three days of racing in (Fri-Sat-Sun).


----------



## trerc

Railroader said:


> Is this the video?


That's a truck load of 417's leaving the sweat shop...


----------



## hurtsogood369

What do they race? Who's we?


----------



## Railroader

hurtsogood369 said:


> What do they race? Who's we?


Everything that is raced at R/Car, but not SportsmanTC.

Here's a link to the thread/rules: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=333200

You'd be good for USGT and 17.5 Sportsman.

Big races are a way to mingle with faster racers and learn a LOT. You will be a better racer after a big race.

So far 1brownguy and maybe Crptracer are riding with me. I have room for one more or two with smaller pit boxes.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Everything that is raced at R/Car, but not SportsmanTC.
> 
> Here's a link to the thread/rules: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=333200
> 
> You'd be good for USGT and 17.5 Sportsman.
> 
> Big races are a way to mingle with faster racers and learn a LOT. You will be a better racer after a big race.
> 
> So far 1brownguy and maybe Crptracer are riding with me. I have room for one more or two with smaller pit boxes.


me and cody are trying to decide when we are leaving, so we may want to take up the other spots. We will make crptracer ride on top of all of our gear.


----------



## hurtsogood369

I don't think I am good enought to drive a 17.5 car yet. Lol. I would love to but don't want to make anybody mad.


----------



## wlpjr2

cwoods34 said:


> FAIL. At least Kevin's car has a good setup on it.......
> 
> That's what I get for using Tamiya wheelnuts......


I have some good Traxxas nuts in stock


----------



## jonesy112

for the hurricane race, you can use any motor UP to a 17.5 for the 17.5 sportsman class. A 25.5, 21.5 or silver can would be legal too. With that class, it will reward clean laps consistantly, not who is fastest down the straights


----------



## hurtsogood369

Hmmm. Now it sounds very enticing. Is the novice class a crash fest?


----------



## jonesy112

hurtsogood369 said:


> Hmmm. Now it sounds very enticing. Is the novice class a crash fest?


not really, i would put it real close to the sportsman class that R/CAR offers on a weekly basis


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Kevin, will it be normal on-road racing schedule this Fri 1/20/12 & Sun 1/22/12?


----------



## hurtsogood369

So I ca run my USGT 21.5 in the novice sportsman class up there and will be competitive enough to win?


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> me and cody are trying to decide when we are leaving, so we may want to take up the other spots. We will make crptracer ride on top of all of our gear.


Let me know ASAP. 1st caller gets em. Steve probably doesn't have a tool box so that helps with room.


----------



## Railroader

hurtsogood369 said:


> So I ca run my USGT 21.5 in the novice sportsman class up there and will be competitive enough to win?


----------



## hurtsogood369

If I go I have my brother too. So we would go on our own. Maybe follow.


----------



## hurtsogood369

Nice picture


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Let me know ASAP. 1st caller gets em. Steve probably doesn't have a tool box so that helps with room.


is steve racing this weekend?


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> is steve racing this weekend?


Not sure if he's racing or cheer leading. He can work out of my pit box if he has to, plus I have a couple spare chargers too.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Not sure if he's racing or cheer leading. He can work out of my pit box if he has to, plus I have a couple spare chargers too.


I got the black ops tt01 ready to rock for sportsman....complete with its own radio


----------



## martini13

Anyone have directions to Summit?


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> I got the black ops tt01 ready to rock for sportsman....complete with its own radio


Nice!


----------



## cooperking

*Past weekend.*



Kevin Cole said:


> Thanks to everyone for coming out and enjoying what my family and I offer at R/CAR this past weekend at the
> Mid West Grand Slam Series (Round Three)
> 
> It was another great event for The Big Rug and R/C Racing in Indianapolis.
> 
> When I was approached by Floyd Selzer (thx Floyd) three years ago about starting a R/C facility, this type of event was the main reason I jumped on board.
> 
> Indianapolis needed a R/C track to put them on top of the heap in World Class R/C Racing and sustain the fact the Indianapolis is ...
> _The Racing Capital of the World._
> 
> Thanks to all the racers that came out this weekend, and also the racers that support the track 5 days a week and keep it open for events like this to happen...that is very key for an R/C Track to survive.
> 
> Thanks to Bill Pennington for supporting the track with Pennington's Hobby Shop.
> 
> Special thanks to Ken Miller for running the most organized traveling race series in the country, and giving most of his share of the event income right back to the racers.
> 
> Here is a link to the results....thanks again everyone!
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=350616
> 
> Come back and race with us again real soon...check the website for our monthly calendar of events and great weekly club racing.
> 
> R/CAR Indy website link listed below.



NO....thank you Kevin!!!......:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

"Not sure if he's racing or cheer leading. He can work out of my pit box if he has to, plus I have a couple spare chargers too."
"I got the black ops tt01 ready to rock for sportsman....complete with its own radio"

ahem, mr crptracer, you listening.....


----------



## jonesy112

Miller Time said:


> Good weekend of racing. a lot of close battles both to make the A main as well as for a shot on the podium. I'll have the updates points posted tomorrow.
> 
> For those not in attendance you missed a great show of clean racing in the touring A and a spectacle of driving in 12th mod as Paul Ciccarello flew around the track, chased by some of the fastest talent in the country.


where will the points be posted Ken? Im curious where I sit


----------



## rockin_bob13

Exit 109A.Goshen Rd. Go @ 3 miles, top of a hill, Subway shop, Gateway Plaza on the right.


----------



## martini13

rockin_bob13 said:


> Exit 109A.Goshen Rd. Go @ 3 miles, top of a hill, Subway shop, Gateway Plaza on the right.


65N? THANKS BOB:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

martini13 said:


> 65N? THANKS BOB:thumbsup:


nope, up 69


----------



## martini13

jonesy112 said:


> nope, up 69


Thats right..Thanks jonesy. Good job at the big race


----------



## jonesy112

martini13 said:


> Thats right..Thanks jonesy. Good job at the big race


thanks. did you get stuck working all weekend?


----------



## martini13

Had to work Sat. at H-TOWN. I figured I hadnt ran any leg of the Grand Slam. Im in the hurrican.Couldnt take both Saturdays off. Had to choose one.So this week its FRI, SAT,and SUN.


----------



## Kevin Cole

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Kevin, will it be normal on-road racing schedule this Fri 1/20/12 & Sun 1/22/12?


Friday is our normal Friday night race program, and it is a points race.

Sunday is the On-Road portion of our annual Prelude to the Birds trophy race. 

Race fee is $5 more than the usual fee and we start at noon.
(Sunday racing will start at noon moving forward the rest of the season)

Top three in all classes will trophy, including VTA & 17.5 12th Scale.

I have some nice door prizes from Spektrum, Pennington's Hobby Shop, and R/CAR.

*_Seems a lot of talk/promoting of the Hurricane race this weekend on this thread. Remember, we are racing at R/CAR too._


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> Friday is our normal Friday night race program, and it is a points race.
> 
> Sunday is the On-Road portion of our annual Prelude to the Birds trophy race.
> 
> 
> *_Seems a lot of talk/promoting of the Hurricane race this weekend on this thread. Remember, we are racing at R/CAR too._


Sounds like a 3 day weekend to me boys!!!!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Gee's awful lot of talk about me cheer leading on hear!! I'm not sure I can make the road trip as of yet I will know this evening...I would actually rather get something together and run at the rug on Sunday...Are there any guys from the Friday night sportsman class gonna run Sunday? I am hoping to get up to the rug Saturday and pick up a car from Sir Kevin.. If that's possible Kev any thoughts?


----------



## Crptracer

Black Ops memo: security level: public

Gentleman,

During our last meeting 1/15/12 the topics discussed shall now be set in motion feel free to move forward. I myself will make all nessacary changes before next season. It is your duty to preform recon and gather intel to get a leg up in this matter. Please use discretion when discussing these matters, remain vague and do not blow your cover! You never know we may have a stranger in our house.

Black Ops out!!!!

PS we really need shirts!!!


----------



## Miller Time

I think I'm going to get one of those Serpent TC's when I get back from Snowbirds, then JR and I can run Foam


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> I think I'm going to get one of those Serpent TC's when I get back from Snowbirds, then JR and I can run Foam


Foam TC.... don't tempt me.......


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Black Ops memo: security level: public
> 
> Gentleman,
> 
> During our last meeting 1/15/12 the topics discussed shall now be set in motion feel free to move forward. I myself will make all nessacary changes before next season. It is your duty to preform recon and gather intel to get a leg up in this matter. Please use discretion when discussing these matters, remain vague and do not blow your cover! You never know we may have a stranger in our house.
> 
> Black Ops out!!!!
> 
> PS we really need shirts!!!


The proposed objectives have been set in motion. After this Saturday the new mission will be initiated. Don't forget to check your TPS reports.


----------



## Crptracer

Those that can't run rubber run foam... Those that can't run either leave for a couple years!


----------



## Miller Time

jonesy112 said:


> where will the points be posted Ken? Im curious where I sit


Right here


----------



## JonnySocko

Cody, 

Get the HPI Blitz knurled wheel nuts. I use them and don't have issues with wheels leaving the car before they're supposed to. Good racing with you and the rest of the Indy gang this weekend. I need to get out more often.

Rick


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Had some time to get a body airbrushed for Cody A. Sunday night. Barter system financing . He hopes to have it mounted and running for this weekend. Body from Pennington's! Protoform LTC-R. Color is neon orange/neon blue. Camera makes the colors look a bit off.


----------



## PDK RACING

I should get new equipment in and installed Thursday, ready to play Friday. Car will have stronger motor, stronger batteries, lighter fasteners and receiver. I hope to reduce weight enough that I have to add ballast. My new batteries went five minutes longer than old. After eight minutes at ten amps they would rebound back to 4volts. Old ones would pretty much dump by five minute mark.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Sounds like a 3 day weekend to me boys!!!!!!


That's what I said!!!


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> PS we really need shirts!!!


And a hand shake!!!


----------



## Railroader

charlie2755 said:


> Kevin Cole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the classes that will be represented for the On-Road portion of this weekends...
> 
> *3rd Annual Prelude to the Birds*
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ..........and first week of points series:thumbsup:
Click to expand...




Kevin Cole said:


> Friday is our normal Friday night race program, and it is a points race.
> ...


Wait... are both Friday and Saturday points days?!?! I cannot make both (as usual).


----------



## Crptracer

Can someone post some info about the point series?


----------



## PDK RACING

Railroad friday is points.


----------



## DestructoFox

I won't be able to race the entire weekend, but I will most certainly make it both Friday and Sunday at R/Car. Looking forward to a good weekend of racing!

Tom, if you can keep all the wheels on your car, I'll make sure to not boot it to the stratosphere, deal?


----------



## regets ama

Kevin Cole said:


> I have some nice door prizes from Spektrum, Pennington's Hobby Shop, and R/CAR.
> 
> *_Seems a lot of talk/promoting of the Hurricane race this weekend on this thread. Remember, we are racing at R/CAR too._


Support the manufactures who support the hobby at our track and races.

Really looking forward to my RockStar painted USGT.


----------



## Crptracer

How many races are in the series? Is there a 1 or 2 drop.. Cause I can't make this friday!


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> How many races are in the series? Is there a 1 or 2 drop.. Cause I can't make this friday!


The Friday points series started before Christmas and is just about over.

PS: There are two drops (for the current Friday Nights Points Series.)


----------



## jtsbell

The points starts Sunday and goes 15 weeks with 3 drops.The points are diff.than Friday,you get points for laps complete and your possion you finish in.Charlie fig.it out.


----------



## Railroader

So, both Friday and Saturday are both points day, but for different points series. Did I get that right?


----------



## smokefan

Fri and Sunday are points days for different series.


----------



## Crptracer

charlie2755 said:


> ..........and first week of points series:thumbsup:


What series is Charlie referring to?


----------



## Crptracer

Saturday day is for the hurricane series


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Saturday day is for the hurricane series


Saturday day?!?!?! YEP.........


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> What series is Charlie referring to?


At RCar there is a new Sunday on-road points starting up. I guess it is this Sunday.


----------



## bpalmer

*sunday..*

I am curious as to how many people are racing tc on sunday with the hurricane series running on saturday in fort wayne. i know most of the ohio guys are going to fw fri and sat and going home sat nite.I may be able to sneak in a day of racing on sunday if everything works out...i haven't broken anything yet at this track..i look forward to coming back with my new motor !


----------



## martini13

bpalmer said:


> I am curious as to how many people are racing tc on sunday with the hurricane series running on saturday in fort wayne. i know most of the ohio guys are going to fw fri and sat and going home sat nite.I may be able to sneak in a day of racing on sunday if everything works out...i haven't broken anything yet at this track..i look forward to coming back with my new motor !


Should be alot of us there Sunday. Its a trophy race. And the 1st day of a 15 week point series. Turn out should be real good.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> At RCar there is a new Sunday on-road points starting up. I guess it is this Sunday.


Hmm I was hoping it was Fridays


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> The proposed objectives have been set in motion. After this Saturday the new mission will be initiated. Don't forget to check your TPS reports.


Did you get the memo? We're putting cover sheets on ALL the TPS reports now.


----------



## cwoods34

Yeah, well, I answer to 8 different bosses!


----------



## Kevin Cole

This Friday is week#6 of the Winter Friday Night Point Series(10wks/2drops)

This Sunday is the 3rd Annual Prelude to the Birds Trophy Race, and week#1 of the 2012 Sunday On-Road Track Championship Point Series(15wks/3drops).

When we wrap up the Friday Winter Point Series, we will begin a Friday Spring Point Series shortly thereafter.
Plenty of Points Racing for Everyone, and the great thing is, there is no extra cost to the racers.

Remember, starting this Sunday, and moving forward, Sunday racing begins at noon, with the track doors opening at 9am.


----------



## Crptracer

Does anyone have a spectrum radio I could borrow on Sunday? I believe I can get a reciever...


----------



## bpalmer

*spectrum*



Crptracer said:


> Does anyone have a spectrum radio I could borrow on Sunday? I believe I can get a reciever...


i have one you can use....problem is i wont know until thursday eveving if i can make it for sure...i can also bring an xtra receiver if needed.....if you like pm me your phone number and i can call you as soon as my plans are set..
bob


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

regets ama said:


> Really looking forward to my RockStar painted USGT.


That's sweet John! I especially like the orange paint on the inside. Nice touch.


----------



## Crptracer

bpalmer said:


> I am curious as to how many people are racing tc on sunday with the hurricane series running on saturday in fort wayne. i know most of the ohio guys are going to fw fri and sat and going home sat nite.I may be able to sneak in a day of racing on sunday if everything works out...i haven't broken anything yet at this track..i look forward to coming back with my new motor !


 I appreciate it man but I got it worked out with aquaracer... But thats great that you offered...


----------



## Crptracer

Anybody know where or might have an 18"x24" 1/4" piece of aluminum or 1/2" thick acrylic or poly carbonate or lexan?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

These guys can help you out. They've got everything. This would probably be a "scrap" for them too.

CADILLAC PLASTICS
825 S MERIDIAN ST
INDIANAPOLIS, IN 46225-1374
(317) 639-5343


----------



## PDK RACING

A friend went to them, told them it was for rc car set up broard. They just gave it to him. I guess they walked him to a big ben full of scrap.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> This Friday is week#6 of the Winter Friday Night Point Series(10wks/2drops)
> 
> This Sunday is the 3rd Annual Prelude to the Birds Trophy Race, and week#1 of the 2012 Sunday On-Road Track Championship Point Series(15wks/3drops).
> 
> When we wrap up the Friday Winter Point Series, we will begin a Friday Spring Point Series shortly thereafter.
> Plenty of Points Racing for Everyone, and the great thing is, there is no extra cost to the racers.
> 
> Remember, starting this Sunday, and moving forward, Sunday racing begins at noon, with the track doors opening at 9am.


Thanks for setting us (well, me anyway) straight!


----------



## Crptracer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> These guys can help you out. They've got everything. This would probably be a "scrap" for them too.
> 
> CADILLAC PLASTICS
> 825 S MERIDIAN ST
> INDIANAPOLIS, IN 46225-1374
> (317) 639-5343


Thanks man I will definetly look into that!


----------



## Crptracer

Kev... Sent u a pm..


----------



## Crptracer

Jonsey u have pm...gees it's like having a conversation with myself on here...


----------



## DestructoFox

Does look pretty quiet in here lately, everyone must be wrenching on their cars to prepare for all the racing this weekend.


----------



## martini13

IT'S FRIDAY...:woohoo:


----------



## martini13

DestructoFox u have pm


----------



## PDK RACING

everybody you have a pm...


----------



## BadSign

PDK RACING said:


> everybody you have a pm...


I didn't get it.


----------



## ThrottleKing

No one understands Brandon anyway. LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## PDK RACING

...lol...


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> I didn't get it.


I get it....... don't worry Short One, your humor isn't lost on EVERYONE........


----------



## PDK RACING

cwoods34 said:


> I get it....... don't worry Short One, your humor isn't lost on EVERYONE........


from germany with love my friend


----------



## JCarr20142

Kevin Cole said:


> Friday is our normal Friday night race program, and it is a points race.
> 
> Sunday is the On-Road portion of our annual Prelude to the Birds trophy race.
> 
> Race fee is $5 more than the usual fee and we start at noon.
> (Sunday racing will start at noon moving forward the rest of the season)
> 
> Top three in all classes will trophy, including VTA & 17.5 12th Scale.
> 
> I have some nice door prizes from Spektrum, Pennington's Hobby Shop, and R/CAR.
> 
> *_Seems a lot of talk/promoting of the Hurricane race this weekend on this thread. Remember, we are racing at R/CAR too._


Is this $5 more per class, or just for the first class?


----------



## DestructoFox

martini13 said:


> DestructoFox u have pm


Back at ya


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> No one understands Brandon anyway. LOL
> 
> Jeremiah





cwoods34 said:


> I get it....... don't worry Short One, your humor isn't lost on EVERYONE........


I got it..and I didn't..I know that you know, and you know that I know.


----------



## Kevin Cole

JCarr20142 said:


> Is this $5 more per class, or just for the first class?


_*Trophy Race Entry Fee*_

$20 for the first entry
$10 for each additional entry


----------



## smokefan

Well Kyle and I wont be attending this weekend I am working Saturday and Sunday now. See you all next wknd I hope.


----------



## bpalmer

weather permitting, will be there on sunday...looong way to travel on ice.


----------



## BadSign

I finally had some good results tonight. When in doubt, go back to the base setup! Thanks for the help, Martin!

Hope everyone got home safe.


----------



## martini13

BadSign said:


> I finally had some good results tonight. When in doubt, go back to the base setup! Thanks for the help, Martin!
> 
> Hope everyone got home safe.


Any time:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

Good luck to the locals going to the Hurricane.


----------



## redrider1940

*WGT & 1/12 on Sunday*

I hope we will have a good group of WGT and 1/12 this Sunday.


----------



## martymiller35

what is the 1/12th class running sunday, 17.5 open or spec? or other?


----------



## redrider1940

martymiller35 said:


> what is the 1/12th class running sunday, 17.5 open or spec? or other?


The class is open but there are a few that run in the group that have ESCs that dont have boost so I think most have been running spec for now.


----------



## scootr117

I skipped the race today and will be there Sunday for WGT


----------



## cwoods34

I have a JR z8800s servo for sale....... high speed digital, metal gear.... one hell of a servo for TC. $75 OBO takes it! Another sell-off to fund my "project".


----------



## cwoods34

ALSO. I have 6 sets of Sweep 32s that are still good for Sportsman, and a few could be used as practice for 17.5...... Some are worn more than others, and I think only 1 tire out of the 24 has a small glued spot. $10 a set OR take all 6 sets for $55.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

cwoods34 said:


> ALSO. I have 6 sets of Sweep 32s that are still good for Sportsman, and a few could be used as practice for 17.5...... Some are worn more than others, and I think only 1 tire out of the 24 has a small glued spot. $10 a set OR take all 6 sets for $55.


Cody, I would be interested in a set. Will you have them with you on Friday?

Steve L.


----------



## cwoods34

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Cody, I would be interested in a set. Will you have them with you on Friday?
> 
> Steve L.


Yep!!!


----------



## smokefan

Scott Black pm sent


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

smokefan said:


> Scott Black pm sent


Got it! I'm planning on racing tomorrow. Hoping for VTA's as always.


----------



## hurtsogood369

I have Novak 21.5 silver can motor for sale. Runs well. $60

I will have it at the track with me tomorrow.


----------



## smokefan

Scott I worked today. Pm back at ya


----------



## Crptracer

Big thanks to my Black Ops team mates for the loan outs today and not to mention aqua racer for the spektrum loaner...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I had a lot of fun today. Sorry for yacking when I should have been ready to race that one heat Kevin. Its in my DNA. 

My USGT car was handling great tonight, so I was really happy about that. Didn't place high, but I rarely touched a wall. That made me feel good.


----------



## DestructoFox

Had a great time today! A shame more didn't show up. Congrats to all the winners!

Today continued to reinforce the idea that I still need to work on driving. A big apology to John with our mild get together on the timing line near the end of the main.


----------



## Crptracer

My first outing with 17.5 went fairly well car is getting closer and faster 96 spur 56 pinion I believe and the motor still wasn't 120 degrees...can't wait to get it dialed in...


----------



## smokefan

Wish we could have made it but hard to pass up double time for work. See everyone Sunday for some 17.5. Btw I am looking for a good used servo if anybody has a good one for sale.


----------



## martini13

Had a GREAT TIME today. Thanks Team R/CAR class act racing like always..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bpalmer

Had a blast racing today, learned a few more things about setup. Always worth the trip from Dayton. Everyone always makes us feel welcome. congrats to Junior and Randy for putting on a great show in the main. I am almost glad i didn't make the "A", so i was able to watch the race.


----------



## JCarr20142

DestructoFox said:


> Had a great time today! A shame more didn't show up. Congrats to all the winners!
> 
> Today continued to reinforce the idea that I still need to work on driving. A big apology to John with our mild get together on the timing line near the end of the main.


It's all good, it happens in the heat of battle sometimes. It was some good racing and I always have a good time at the rug with you guys. A good group of guys, good racing, and good food make it worth the 2 hour drive for sure.:thumbsup: Looking forward to getting over there again soon and rubbing more fenders.


----------



## martini13

If anyone is interested, Kevin has the results of Sundays race posted on the R/CAR result thread.


----------



## JCarr20142

Also, anybody know what brand of Porche body that was running in USGT? I don't think it was an HPI, but I could be wrong. :freak: 

Thanks


----------



## martini13

JCarr20142 said:


> Also, anybody know what brand of Porche body that was running in USGT? I don't think it was an HPI, but I could be wrong. :freak:
> 
> Thanks


1st place was SUPRA(white).2nd was NSX(purple crownroyal). 3rd was MITSUBISHI(green)


----------



## martini13

There were 3 or 4 350Z bodies out there, that might be what u thought was a porsh..they are HPI


----------



## DestructoFox

I don't remember who runs the Porsche body, but its definitely an HPI shell.


----------



## JCarr20142

martini13 said:


> There were 3 or 4 350Z bodies out there, that might be what u thought was a porsh..they are HPI





DestructoFox said:


> I don't remember who runs the Porsche body, but its definitely an HPI shell.


There was a Porsche out there, it was in the B main and missing the right front corner of the body. It was dark green with what looked like a flip flop paint on it too.


----------



## DestructoFox

Yeah, I remember the car, that's definitely an HPI shell, they have a few to choose from.


----------



## regets ama

*prelude to the birds*

the porshe is Matt Young's but i dont recall the brand.

i had bill order me a toyota celica that scott black has, earlier posts has some photos i believe, it has similar lines to a TC body but usgt style. the 350z is a good body, ask jonesy from the hurricane race, but it easily rolls over when encountering a board clip (speaking from alot of experience with board clips).

thanks to kevin and angie for great weekend again. and thanks again to him and pennington for all the raffles, i like my new ltcr,,,,,,soon to be painted.

and especially thanks to the track builders, alot of effort goes into that every week.


----------



## hurtsogood369

Hey John. If you don't hit the rails it won't flip over. 

Here's your sign. 

Lol

Sincerely,
Your buddy. Justin.


----------



## scootr117

Had a good time this Sunday...Even with the mishap in the third rd and end of the Main. Looking forward to racing there in Febuary at the Hurricane race (WGT is the house class I hope). Thanks Kenyon and JR for the spare parts to fix me up after round three.. Please ask Bill to stock more CRC stuff. I may need it


----------



## DestructoFox

Hey guys, does anyone have a 21.5 or 25.5 motor they'd be willing to sell?


----------



## Fasthound

Why dont we (The Big Rug) use corner dots at the corner apex like the big Euro races? They sure would be friendlier to suspension parts and bodies than the flappers.


----------



## DestructoFox

Fasthound said:


> Why dont we (The Big Rug) use corner dots at the corner apex like the big Euro races? They sure would be friendlier to suspension parts and bodies than the flappers.


I'd be up for this.


----------



## Miller Time

Fasthound said:


> Why dont we (The Big Rug) use corner dots at the corner apex like the big Euro races? They sure would be friendlier to suspension parts and bodies than the flappers.


While personally I like corner dots they will not work out too well. The big Euro races have much bigger tracks and better flow. In a confined area and the type layouts used in the US the corner dots become launch ramps. The best is to extend the corners with the 'Ice' sort of like the oval guys use, and add a sort of rumble strip to that.


----------



## martini13

DestructoFox said:


> Hey guys, does anyone have a 21.5 or 25.5 motor they'd be willing to sell?


I loand Charlie 21.5. the same one that beat me and set TQ. I think he picked up or is picken up his new motor. But I would be willing to sale it if your intrested. Its a strong Novak 21.5 SS.I run the same.


----------



## DestructoFox

martini13 said:


> I loand Charlie 21.5. the same one that beat me and set TQ. I think he picked up or is picken up his new motor. But I would be willing to sale it if your intrested. Its a strong Novak 21.5 SS.I run the same.


PM sent


----------



## JCarr20142

Thanks for the info on the Porsche body. I looked at HPI's site and the 190 body on there looks like it is taller than the one he was running, but it may just be the pictures or maybe his is the 200mm version. I have run the 350z body on our outdoor track and i liked it, just trying different bodies now "because I can".:tongue: I hope to get over there once or twice before the next hurri race so I can give you guys a run for your money. :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Sounds like I missed a great day of racing! I'll be there for sure on this Friday for racing.

The Hurricane this weekend was full of tough competition! I didn't rep Indy very well, but I also didn't come in last (by 0.09s in USGT!!!). I think the lower-level drivers stayed home because of the weather, at least that's the theory that helps me sleep.

See you all friday!


----------



## Railroader

Cheap offer to Indy-area peeps: HPI '68 Camaro - $10










I trimmed on the body lines and applied the window masks (I was bored, unemployment sucks!!!) 1st PM gets it!


----------



## cwoods34

DestructoFox said:


> PM sent


If you pass on Martini's speed-machine Novak, I have a D3 21.5 still available.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Its airplane related, but you guys will definately appreciate this one...

"THE PERFECT R/C WIFE"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaeTQJ3EHaI&feature=youtu.be

(This is EXACTLY how it is at my house....ya, right!)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Railroader said:


> Cheap offer to Indy-area peeps: HPI '68 Camaro - $10
> 
> trimmed on the body lines and applied the window masks (I was bored, unemployment sucks!!!) 1st PM gets it!


I'll take it Tom! PM sent if that's one of the "rules" to getting it.


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'll take it Tom!


It's yours!!!

[PENDANTIC] (But you didn't send me a PM) :thumbsup: [/PENDANTIC]

EDIT: Ugh, my one-liner is lame with your edit... you can no longer have it. 





Unless you send me a PM.

EDIT2: PM received, it is yours!!!


----------



## regets ama

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Its airplane related, but you guys will definately appreciate this one...
> 
> "THE PERFECT R/C WIFE"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaeTQJ3EHaI&feature=youtu.be
> 
> (This is EXACTLY how it is at my house....ya, right!)


Fantastic

i either want 
a, his hangar or
b, her twin sister


----------



## Railroader

That video is proof that RC Airplane people are clinically insane.

Insane.

Oh, and regets, I ended up _*BUSTED*_ in 17.5 at Ft. Wayne.

_*Busted*_.


----------



## regets ama

Railroader said:


> I ended up _*BUSTED*_ in 17.5 at Ft. Wayne.
> 
> _*Busted*_.


there was rumor you were caught speeding on the way up, or was it at the track.

BUSTED


----------



## DestructoFox

I gotta say, Tom, it didn't feel quite right at the track this weekend without you being there.


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> there was rumor you were caught speeding on the way up, or was it at the track.
> 
> BUSTED


Not caught (either time) ... but I did *bust* my wiper blades. I though I had completely thawed the van before we left, but when I turned on the wipers on the freeway they stuck for about a 1/3 of a second and then the blades flew off and the metal arms skreetched on the windshield in a very unsettling manner. <--- Wow, long sentence. Luckily we had planned on picking up Jonesy at Meijer and he was able to run in and buy a pair of blades.

_*BUSTED*_!

Good thing RC race cars don't have wipers! Just another thing for me to *bust*.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Not caught (either time) ... but I did *bust* my wiper blades. I though I had completely thawed the van before we left, but when I turned on the wipers on the freeway they stuck for about a 1/3 of a second and then the blades flew off and the metal arms skreetched on the windshield in a very unsettling manner. <--- Wow, long sentence. Luckily we had planned on picking up Jonesy at Meijer and he was able to run in and buy a pair of blades.
> 
> _*BUSTED*_!
> 
> Good thing RC race cars don't have wipers! Just another thing for me to *bust*.


When Tom pulled up to pick me up, it looked like a scene straight outta Plains, Trains and Automobiles


----------



## Railroader

DestructoFox said:


> I gotta say, Tom, it didn't feel quite right at the track this weekend without you being there.


Tell me about it!

Being unemployed (and wanting to spend more time with my kids now that I am able) I can only do one night a week at the track. Since my wife gave me the go-ahead for the Ft. Wayne race this weekend I jumped at the chance.

[schwarzenegger] I'll be bach [/schwarzenegger] this Friday.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> When Tom pulled up to pick me up, it looked like a scene straight outta Plains, Trains and Automobiles


----------



## cwoods34

So In that movie Tom would play..... oh nevermind, you figure it out.


----------



## wlpjr2

*The good ol days!*

Hope this works!


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> So In that movie Tom would play..... oh nevermind, you figure it out.


----------



## Railroader

Snowy RC air-drone video

Cool music? Check
RC related? Check
High end photo/video related? Check
Snow? Check

Four of my favorite things


----------



## smokefan

Anyone have a ko airtronics servo horn I could borrow sunday. I want try a diff servo


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


>


"There's a lot of fine looking women out there dude, but not very many that'll make you lasagna"

That's the only thing PG-Rated I can think of from those movies. Man, do I love 'em.


----------



## jonesy112

smokefan said:


> Anyone have a ko airtronics servo horn I could borrow sunday. I want try a diff servo


i shoudl have some in my box. ask me on sunday and its yours


----------



## Fasthound

Miller Time said:


> While personally I like corner dots they will not work out too well. The big Euro races have much bigger tracks and better flow. In a confined area and the type layouts used in the US the corner dots become launch ramps. The best is to extend the corners with the 'Ice' sort of like the oval guys use, and add a sort of rumble strip to that.


I think I have to disagree. Our tracks are tighter, and this is an even better reason. Our corner speeds are lower which should make us less likely to launch off the discs. Instead of catching the car and putting it into a position for all on-comers to hit, they would kick a car offline opening up the inside lane for overtaking. Discs were the standard when I first started racing and they worked great without major damage. The flappers are great when installed as a single unit. The problem is they get layered up and become immovable objects. 

I say we give them a shot on one corner one night. This is Indiana, I am sure we have some plow disks laying around!


----------



## BadSign

Greatest things in R/C in the past 20 years:
1. 2.4Ghz
2. Brushless
3. LiPo
4. No more plow disks.


----------



## Fasthound

Oh, don't be hatin' the disks. Besides, you need to add personal transponders to that list. Otherwise we would all still be counting laps one pencil stroke at a time.


----------



## martini13

IS IT FRIDAY YET..This week is goin slooo:lol:​oooow....


----------



## Miller Time

Fasthound said:


> I think I have to disagree. Our tracks are tighter, and this is an even better reason. Our corner speeds are lower which should make us less likely to launch off the discs. Instead of catching the car and putting it into a position for all on-comers to hit, they would kick a car offline opening up the inside lane for overtaking. Discs were the standard when I first started racing and they worked great without major damage. The flappers are great when installed as a single unit. The problem is they get layered up and become immovable objects.
> 
> I say we give them a shot on one corner one night. This is Indiana, I am sure we have some plow disks laying around!


It's been tried, at many tracks, they all still have the disk laying around, including the Big Rug, and there is a reason they are not used in corners anymore, but have at it. Our tight corners mean we are always trying to pinch them off tight with very small margin for error on setting up a line, when you commit that's it, the large flowing European tracks have a certain fudge factor allowed, ask Chuck Phaler, or Junior or anyone who has raced continuously for the last 30 years, what they think of plow disk. Personally I'd rather tap a flapper and be pushed off course with all 4 wheels on the ground, it is hard to correct course with zero tire contact.


----------



## Fasthound

No need, I have been racing just as long as they have. It is obviously an issue of preference. We are talking about shorting a corner by a half inch, not six. I would rather clip a disk. 

Ah, it is still racing so no complaints.


----------



## cwoods34

Fasthound said:


> No need, I have been racing just as long as they have. It is obviously an issue of preference. We are talking about shorting a corner by a half inch, not six. I would rather clip a disk.
> 
> Ah, it is still racing so no complaints.


Try 'em this weekend.

I personally hate them, at least metal ones. I'd rather bounce off plastic than tear up my chassis or motor endbell.

Low plastic rumble strips are ideal........ but we don't have them. "Ice" is the next best thing IMO.


----------



## Miller Time

Fasthound said:


> No need, I have been racing just as long as they have. It is obviously an issue of preference. We are talking about shorting a corner by a half inch, not six. I would rather clip a disk.
> 
> Ah, it is still racing so no complaints.


No ill feelngs, check my first post on the subject, I said I personally don't have an issue with them....but it has been tried at many tracks and the overwhelming consensus has been negative, and I admit most people take the lack of vertical stop as a pass to short the corner more....and thus launch it.


----------



## Fasthound

You make a good point about damaging the motor. That is certainly not something we had to deal with in the past. The narrow TC chassis does expose the motor to contact with the metal disk. 

I believe I will retract my thought! I would rather replace a $5 suspension part or perhaps a body than trash a motor! Thanks for entertaining my not-so-thought out idea!


----------



## Matt P.

Hey everyone. Had a great time Sunday. Think I found the class I enjoy most, USGT.

I found a few setup sheets from pro racer's that ran my chassis at a few carpet races overseas, figured I might try them next time. What type of traction would you guys characterize R/Car's carpet? Low traction, high traction, or somewhere in the middle? I found setup sheets for all three types of carpet.

With the plow disk argument, I am 100% behind using them. I remember them from way back in parking lot racing days, and to me, I always seemed to be able to see the turn better than with the PVC walls. It would help line of sight problems with tight turns that may be far off on one side of the track. As far as making people "launch" and damaging motors...let them do it, it would make everyone a better driver right? Also, you can create tighter turns and faster chicane's with plow disks. I won't go too far with this argument, because the last time I made a suggestion for the track, I was chastised.


----------



## cwoods34

Matt P. said:


> Hey everyone. Had a great time Sunday. Think I found the class I enjoy most, USGT.
> 
> I found a few setup sheets from pro racer's that ran my chassis at a few carpet races overseas, figured I might try them next time. What type of traction would you guys characterize R/Car's carpet? Low traction, high traction, or somewhere in the middle? I found setup sheets for all three types of carpet.
> 
> With the plow disk argument, I am 100% behind using them. I remember them from way back in parking lot racing days, and to me, I always seemed to be able to see the turn better than with the PVC walls. It would help line of sight problems with tight turns that may be far off on one side of the track. As far as making people "launch" and damaging motors...let them do it, it would make everyone a better driver right? Also, you can create tighter turns and faster chicane's with plow disks. I won't go too far with this argument, because the last time I made a suggestion for the track, I was chastised.


R/CAR is low-bite 80-90% of the time for onroad. Big events or trophy races it can get up to medium.

I would rather learn to drive breaking $5 caster blocks than $30 sensor boards.......


----------



## martini13

My 2cents on plow disc..Im gonna have to agree with Miller. I havent been racen for 30years but the short time I have. Ive relized wene running at H-TOWN wene we did build the track with disc alot of parts got broke . I meen alot. Shock towers,arms, you name it ,it broke..when a car comes off the ground that high the out come is not good.Im always up for suggetions on buildn the layout at R/CAR. Ive been racen at R/CAR sense the doors open every Friday and every Sunday.Not that many parts are broke at R/CAR.Draw up some layouts and givem to Kevin.Keep in mind there is always a straight away and timing(scoring lope)is in front of the stand.Im not arguing or nothen just my 2cents:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*Plow discs - problems*

Obviously there are different opinions about the use of plow discs. I've never been a big fan of using plow discs indoors because then tend to flip a car its roof - bad things can happen when an R/C car is on its roof. Outdoors isn't much better for the body if you are racing on a rough surface.

Beyond the effect a plow disc has on a car, there is the issue of having to turn marshall a car that has been impacted by a plow disc. This is the real problem on most tracks I've raced. Too often the plow disc will divert a car into an area where a turn marshall cannot quickly get to. I would be less skeptical about the use of plow discs if I was more confident of the frequency and ability of the turn marshalls.

One last concern. Should we be actively using equipment in on-road R/C racing that has the potential to launch cars completely off the ground? The height of most plow discs is far too tall compared to the scale of the cars we race. Imagine watching F1 cars going through a tight chicane with corner curbing 3 feet tall shaped like a ramp.


*Solutions*

For issues with "seeing the corner" simply use some neon duct tape on the corner barrier or on the track surface. Some orange or bright yellow duct tape works well. Unfortunately this can become cost prohibitive at tracks that use temporary circuits/layouts.

If you want to prevent/penalize cars for cutting corners or driving "off course", you will need to find a material that can meet the following criteria:
- is low/thin enough that it doesn't interfere with 1/12 cars
- will slow foam and rubber tire vehicles in a similar manner
- will not make a car uncontrollable while traveling on/though it
- will not require cleaning to maintain traction characteristics
Unfortunately "ice" is not a perfect solution (must be taped down, has to be cleaned, affects foam/rubber tires differently). If someone can come up with a good solution, I'm sure many people would be willing to use it.

You can use smaller/shorter corner dots. Losi makes these, but they still would have to be secured to the track surface (http://www.losi.com/Products/Features.aspx?ProdId=LOSB1013).

*Final Thoughts*

R/C racing should be about the challenge to be the fastest around any given circuit. It should never be about the person most willing to risk cutting corners at the expense of breaking their car.


----------



## DestructoFox

I never did like the giant plow disc that HT used at the parking lot races, not terribly easy to see, always moved around even with tape, and sent me flying on more than one occasion.

I do however like the idea of neon/bright colored tape for corners, any distinct visual clue for corners would help I feel. The same with the Losi corner dots, brightly colored, and enough of a disturbance to lose grip, but definitely not a ramp to launch the car.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Does anyone have access to used tennis balls?

Would it be possible to cut tennis balls in such a way as to create corner disc? 

- The inside of a tennis ball is a rubber material, which would create friction when sitting on carpet
- The inside of a tennis ball is hollow, which would allow weight(s) to be added.
- The outside of a tennis ball is fuzzy, which may or may not affect traction.
- The outside of a tennis ball is brightly colored.
- Tennis balls can be washed/cleaned.

----------

Better idea, secure tennis ball corner dot with adhesive to "ice" material to create a rumble strip and varying traction surface.


----------



## cwoods34

I liked the ice in the sweeper. Infield the cars might not always go fast enough for contact to "penalize" them. The Losi dots might not be bad if guys wanted to try them...... however you would need a LOT of them.


----------



## ercwhtsd

Dots of Doom (tm), Curbs of Death(tm) and other things can all be tricky to incorperate(sp) in a layout that will work for 90% of the tracks and keep racers happy.

Yes, the euro tracks are bigger and more flowing as ken said, that is why we see more of them in use for their tracks and they are widely excepted by them.

US tracks are smaller and tighter, thus being more technical in nature because we generally do not have the real estate to work with and not waste a bunch of unused carpet.

We have (3) different size dots that I make use of on occassion here. The losi micro dots work welll with a couple of small pieces of velcro. Yeah racing has some as well, larger in diameter but not as much lift. then we have some home made ones from 1/8 hardboard that are about 18" in diameter and 2 1/2" high.

The slower the corner that you use the "obstacles" on, the less chance you have of launching cars. I personally like them in some situations and not so much in others, either way it's the same for everyone, including me.


----------



## Railroader

Alright, I have a solution that will please no one: Dots/cones made from "ice" material and velcroed down.

Personally, I am very satisfied with what is currently in use at r/car. Actually, I am extremely satisfied that we even have r/car.

It is not said enough: Thank you Kevin Cole and family"


----------



## regets ama

railroader said:


> personally, *i am very satisfied with what is currently in use at r/car*. Actually, *i am extremely satisfied *that we even have r/car.
> 
> "


me too,,,,,

thanks especially to those building the track, every chance we get to enjoy is apreciated.


----------



## smokefan

BIG plus 1 on the THANKS TO THE COLE family for giving us a GREAT place to race!!! Corner dots, no corner dots either way I am having fun at the Big Rug!!!!!


----------



## Fasthound

Let's not misinterpret these comments as reflecting negatively on any track. These comments are all great as they allow brainstorming of ideas on how improvements can be made. We can all agree that R/Car provides a best in class facility. However, without ideas like these the hobby as a whole would not advance. Allow the comments to continue and trust Kevin to continue to make decisions about the track that have made it what it is today. 

He could mark the corners with cow pies and we would still race!


----------



## Railroader

Fasthound said:


> He could mark the corners with cow pies and we would still race!


----------



## Fasthound

I started this so allow me to redirect-

On Friday night I loosened a few of the screws on the top deck of my TC5 to allow more flex. I stripped my spur in the main. Was my stripped spur a direct result of the chassis flex altering my gear mesh? I suspect so but I would like others thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## Railroader

Fasthound said:


> I started this so allow me to redirect-
> 
> On Friday night I loosened a few of the screws on the top deck of my TC5 to allow more flex. I stripped my spur in the main. Was my stripped spur a direct result of the chassis flex altering my gear mesh? I suspect so but I would like others thoughts. Thanks!


It wouldn't guarantee it. Though it certainly didn't help. It's possible you didn't tighten the motor screws and it shifted during a crash.

Changin' subjects is easy for me. Crptracer doesn't call me "spoonman" for nuthin'.


----------



## NashRCracer

BadSign said:


> Greatest things in R/C in the past 20 years:
> 1. 2.4Ghz
> 2. Brushless
> 3. LiPo
> 4. No more plow disks.


 
+1000000000000000000 on #4

oh and BTW I know it's late but if you did want to look at your full lap from the grandslam race check them out here....

http://www.rc50.com/results/2012circlecity/


----------



## jonesy112

Fasthound said:


> I started this so allow me to redirect-
> 
> On Friday night I loosened a few of the screws on the top deck of my TC5 to allow more flex. I stripped my spur in the main. Was my stripped spur a direct result of the chassis flex altering my gear mesh? I suspect so but I would like others thoughts. Thanks!


No, it shouldn't have affected it. I've run with only a few screws in the top deck and not had an issue. The motor mount is bolted to the chassis plate and the spur is bolted.....wait tc5, spur is held by the top deck. 

So yes. It was probably the cause. Just run 2 tight in the rear by the spur and that should work


----------



## Matt P.

Fasthound said:


> Let's not misinterpret these comments as reflecting negatively on any track. These comments are all great as they allow brainstorming of ideas on how improvements can be made. We can all agree that R/Car provides a best in class facility. However, without ideas like these the hobby as a whole would not advance. Allow the comments to continue and trust Kevin to continue to make decisions about the track that have made it what it is today.
> 
> He could mark the corners with cow pies and we would still race!


Thank you, my feelings exactly. Particularly the first sentence.


----------



## jtsbell

I would like to make a comment on dots,WHAT DOTS!!! LETS GO RACE!!!!!! No kidding I have the stuff to make corner rounds in diff. sizes 2-3-4-5 foot corners just got to make them.


----------



## Crptracer

Fasthound said:


> Let's not misinterpret these comments as reflecting negatively on any track. These comments are all great as they allow brainstorming of ideas on how improvements can be made. We can all agree that R/Car provides a best in class facility. However, without ideas like these the hobby as a whole would not advance. Allow the comments to continue and trust Kevin to continue to make decisions about the track that have made it what it is today.
> 
> He could mark the corners with cow pies and we would still race!


 Yes this can happen if your setup is off a bit or excess tire bite...This has been addressed with alot of cars some tend to not remove the screw completely or use the ole small o-ring trick that we used to use on pavement with TC4's just put the o-ring uder the screw head and just let it apply a small amount of pressure to the o-ring this will still allow the flex...I think the term is torsion flex that causes the spur issue which happens more with 64 pitch than 48...also dont forget to check ur mesh always and ur motor screws:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Weekend rapidly approaching...Friday Night Roll Call:

Me-TC 17.5 blinky


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Weekend rapidly approaching...Friday Night Roll Call:
> 
> Me-TC 17.5 blinky


Oh, I forgot how much I missed the Vaught Friday Night Roll Call™!!! :tongue:

USGT
17.5 TC


----------



## Crptracer

...CRPTRACER IS BACK...:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Crptracer

THANK YOU COLE FAMILY FOR GIVING US ONE OF THE BEST FACILITIES TO RACE AT...EVERYONE COME GET DOWN AT THE RUG






typical vaught back to back post


----------



## Railroader

Triple post stopper


----------



## Railroader

Only three more to 3,000!!!


----------



## cwoods34

Guess I'll be there Friday! One set of my extra "Sportsman" tires is called for.... I have 5 more, $10 a set.......

I'll be testing out a rebuilt Novak SS in 17.5, and Jonesy will be testing a BlackOps 21.5 D3 in USGT. Both motors are for sale, but I don't know the prices yet......


----------



## Miller Time

I'll be there Sunday to run Touring Car, Bill Sydor will also be running at the Big Rug on Sunday.


----------



## Crptracer

Thats right chat up the best track in the midwest....Everybody wants to come race against me the best traffic in TC....Im the best C-Main club racer I know.. ;-)


----------



## Crptracer

Remember the Hurricane series makes its second stop at the big rug in late feb..the 25th i believe...Put it on your calendars...hopefully we can get the guys from MSI,Summit,Chi town and ohio and make it a huge event....plenty of time to schedule the trip guys...


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> I'll be there Sunday to run Touring Car, Bill Sydor will also be running at the Big Rug on Sunday.


Looks like I may also come out Sunday. Someone needs to keep an eye on Geraldo Rivera...........


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> I'll be there Sunday to run Touring Car, Bill Sydor will also be running at the Big Rug on Sunday.


We have chairs, so he can sit down..... I doubt he's in good enough shape to run ALL day......


----------



## cwoods34

Vaught Memorial Triple.......


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> We have chairs, so he can sit down..... I doubt he's in good enough shape to run ALL day......


Cody Woods, ladies and gentlemen...


----------



## BadSign

martini13 said:


> IS IT FRIDAY YET..This week is goin slooo:lolooow....


Man, do I love hearing you weekly racers complain about not being at the track...


Railroader said:


>


Anyone know a good taxidermist? I recommend stuffed cats.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Remember the Hurricane series makes its second stop at the big rug in late feb..the 25th i believe...Put it on your calendars...hopefully we can get the guys from MSI,Summit,Chi town and ohio and make it a huge event....plenty of time to schedule the trip guys...


I have it in *INK* on my calendar.


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> Man, do I love hearing you weekly racers complain about not being at the track...
> 
> 
> Anyone know a good taxidermist? I recommend stuffed cats.


What do stuffed cats have to do with taxi drivers


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Man, do I love hearing you *twice*-weekly racers complain about not being at the track...


FTFY*











*(Fixed That For You)


----------



## Crptracer

Miller if you have a WGT or 1/12th loaner I will give it ago next time ur at the rug...I wont be able to run friday and sunday this week my boss err wife wont let that fly...we really need you WGT guys and 1/12th guys to lay down the groove plus its cool to watch...


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Thats right chat up the best track in the midwest....Everybody wants to come race against me the best traffic in TC....Im the best C-Main club racer I know.. ;-)


Hey pal, you're cutting in on my territory.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> What do stuffed cats have to do with taxi drivers


I personally would never suggest a stuffed cat as a taxidermist.


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Miller if you have a WGT or 1/12th loaner I will give it ago next time ur at the rug...I wont be able to run friday and sunday this week my boss err wife wont let that fly...we really need you WGT guys and 1/12th guys to lay down the groove plus its cool to watch...


The last person I want to see gettin' groovy is Miller..... although he does have loose hips.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Im the best C-Main club racer I know.. ;-)





BadSign said:


> Hey pal, you're cutting in on my territory.


I can't tell you how badly I had to fight not to finish last in Ft. Wayne. It all came down to a pass in the last turn and placement of the transponder across the line. I didn't place last by 0.1s.


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> I personally would never suggest a stuffed cat as a taxidermist.


Nope, I do my own taxes. It's much cheaper!


----------



## Crptracer

And by the way Team Black Ops and RockStar Paints with the approval of the Commish Mr.Cole we will be donating and installing a tire trueing area at the rug...I am drawing out the controls right now...we will have 12v access,shop vac that will also provide a chassis blow off area..it will be a few weeks but will be avalible at the hurricane race for sure...


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> And by the way Team Black Ops with the approval of the Commish Mr.Cole we will be donating and installing a tire trueing area at the rug...I am drawing out the controls right now...we will have 12v access,shop vac that will also provide a chassis blow off area..it will be a few weeks but will be avalible at the hurricane race for sure...


Good, I heard Miller likes taking a little "off the top".


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Hey pal, you're cutting in on my territory.


Prove it come get some friday night...You can watch my car run around the track right in front of yours....I triple dog dare ya...Thats right triple dog dare


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> And by the way Team Black Ops with the approval of the Commish Mr.Cole we will be donating and installing a tire trueing area at the rug...I am drawing out the controls right now...we will have 12v access,shop vac that will also provide a chassis blow off area..it will be a few weeks but will be avalible at the hurricane race for sure...


Rumor has it the "blow off" area will be quite crowded......


----------



## Crptracer

Any guys that can show up a little early on fridays please do so and lets jump on the layout I vote we try and run the same layout as friday and keep that sweet groove we had goin...if everyone gets out there it will be up and ready in no time...


----------



## Crptracer

I know im pretty posttastic...Im a machine...Thats how I do...


----------



## Railroader

.... d'oh!


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> I know im pretty posttastic...Im a machine...Thats how I do...


If you drove as well as you post...... just sayin'.....


----------



## Railroader

d'oh!


----------



## Crptracer

Crptracer said:


> Prove it come get some friday night...You can watch my car run around the track right in front of yours....I triple dog dare ya...Thats right triple dog dare


I hate to quote myself but hello BadSign^^^^^^^:tongue:


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> I hate to quote myself but hello BadSign^^^^^^^:tongue:


----------



## martini13

Crptracer said:


> Any guys that can show up a little early on fridays please do so and lets jump on the layout I vote we try and run the same layout as friday and keep that sweet groove we had goin...if everyone gets out there it will be up and ready in no time...


Steve you are a funny and I meen funnnnnny guy..:tongue:


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> If you drove as well as you post...... just sayin'.....


UHH ur off the team mmmKay....:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

martini13 said:


> Steve you are a funny and I meen funnnnnny guy..:tongue:


Come on bro...I am gonna try and get there asap and help martini designs..


----------



## Crptracer

dang look down There I know how to draw a crowd...


----------



## martini13

Railroader said:


> I can't tell you how badly I had to fight not to finish last in Ft. Wayne. It all came down to a pass in the last turn and placement of the transponder across the line. I didn't place last by 0.1s.


You must not have been racen with one of the Chi town guys..:tongue:


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> You must not have been racen with one of the Chi town guys..:tongue:


I think he broke out.


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> dang look down There I know how to draw a crowd...


I looked down there.... not THAT impressive.

Oh, you mean..... nevermind.


----------



## Railroader

My last image of the night, I promise.


----------



## Crptracer

Here is a question to ponder as i was discussed in a phone call with a certain Mr.Millertime who believes that MAh is over rated with high c ratings and lipos..Since we only burn off maybe 1300mah a run in TC whats the real point of 6000 or 5000 0r anything more than 3000 for that matter?


----------



## martini13

I have a layout drawn up. Plus after oval guys run tonight the groove is gone. I was real suprised to see the grove was still there after the Grand Slam


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> I looked down there.... not THAT impressive.
> 
> Oh, you mean..... nevermind.


 well must not have looked since my new Rock Star paint job by Jonsey112...



Shameless promo brought to you by Crptracer whos never afraid to post at will.. thank you


----------



## martini13

Crptracer said:


> Here is a question to ponder as i was discussed in a phone call with a certain Mr.Millertime who believes that MAh is over rated with high c ratings and lipos..Since we only burn off maybe 1300mah a run in TC whats the real point of 6000 or 5000 0r anything more than 3000 for that matter?


higher the MAH the volts stay up longer


----------



## Crptracer

martini13 said:


> I have a layout drawn up. Plus after oval guys run tonight the groove is gone. I was real suprised to see the grove was still there after the Grand Slam


Umm were gonna need that in pdf for approval...Just joking of course but dont loose ur sketches...Could be helpful later


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Here is a question to ponder as i was discussed in a phone call with a certain Mr.Millertime who believes that MAh is over rated with high c ratings and lipos..Since we only burn off maybe 1300mah a run in TC whats the real point of 6000 or 5000 0r anything more than 3000 for that matter?


At 6 minutes I'll be at 7.85....... at 6 minutes you'll be at 7.4 or 7.25........ take your pick......


----------



## Crptracer

martini13 said:


> higher the MAH the volts stay up longer


DUDE did ya miss the part about only using 1300mah...3000mah would be plenty..buy a great pack for less and not loose preformance..


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> At 6 minutes I'll be at 7.85....... at 6 minutes you'll be at 7.4 or 7.25........ take your pick......


I think ur huffin Rockstar paint by Jonsey112....


Yet another shameless promo...what the dudes stuff is sick


----------



## martini13

Go a head Ill be waitn at the finish line for u..


----------



## Crptracer

would have to see real time numbers I might believe that in Nimh but not so much in lipo.


----------



## Crptracer

martini13 said:


> Go a head Ill be waitn at the finish line for u..


 Dude Im the tiger woods of RC i am always below par...see me in a few months ill be right in front of you...





Waiting to be lapped....or not...you never know:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Prove it come get some friday night...You can watch my car run around the track right in front of yours....I triple dog dare ya...Thats right triple dog dare


That's a major breach of etiquette right there.

I tap out. No racing for me until next Friday. Such is the life of a part-timer.

Are you trying to bring up your PPD (Post per day) average back to the glory days, or what?


----------



## Crptracer

Ohh and next time i see one of you pull off for somethin silly Im breakin out the steak....

T-Bone well Done....U better bring it at all times...thats what the big rug is all about..this aint no mamby pamby land....


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> That's a major breach of etiquette right there.
> 
> I tap out. No racing for me until next Friday. Such is the life of a part-timer.
> 
> Are you trying to bring up your PPD (Post per day) average back to the glory days, or what?


 I call Man Law...Revoke his card u cant bow out of a triple dog dare...


----------



## martini13

Also take inconsideration what motor your runnin and the amp dra in 6min.plus lower mah lighter the batt.but now will ur car make weight. just sayn


----------



## Crptracer

Dude im a social butterfly...I draw people in like a bug light does bugs man....I generate pub and stuff and fill seats at tracks thats how i do...shameless pub bro...


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Dude im a social butterfly...I draw people in like a bug light does bugs man....I generate pub and stuff and fill seats at tracks thats how i do...shameless pub bro...


So lure us in with beautiful light then ZAP the life out of us..... we want to attract racers, not scare them away.....


----------



## martini13

Crptracer said:


> Dude im a social butterfly...I draw people in like a bug light does bugs man....I generate pub and stuff and fill seats at tracks thats how i do...shameless pub bro...


Man your silly..pore me one:tongue:


----------



## Crptracer

i aint sharing...


----------



## martini13

I think we need a bridge on the track..that would be awsome...


----------



## Crptracer

Roll call how many 

1/12th and wgt this weekend...

The more we chat it up the more will see it and show up...


----------



## Crptracer

martini13 said:


> I think we need a bridge on the track..that would be awsome...


Dude a bridge really...Haulinbeck throw back on its way...COME ON MAN...


----------



## Crptracer

Alright fellas the red lights on which means my times up bring on the next comedian and multi poster...Ohh wait im the only one..crud...Happy posting and stay thirsty my friends...


OHH COME ON OUT AND DO SOME RACIN THIS WEEKEND U CAN MEET ME CRPTRACER I WILL BE GIVING FREE AUTOGRAPHS....really there free dont be afraid to ask...


----------



## martini13

WOW......Thought RAILROADER was bad:tongue:


----------



## Railroader

YEAH!!!


Wait... what?!?!?!?!??!?!?!!!1

%#€£¥]^%?!


----------



## martini13

Just kidding TOM just kitting. sorry no kitten picture


----------



## BadSign

Okay, serious chassis question:

I moved the inner mounting point on my rear upper links to the clamps of my T3- They are now mounted at the top hole wjere the shock tower is attached. The big problem is the angle of the upper link. It now angles down to the rear upright. Do I:

a.) shim the heck out of link at the rear upright- as much as 6mm, to level the upper link out, 

or

b.) Keep the standard 2mm I had, knowing theat the geometry is now different. Will this screw up my rear roll center?


----------



## martini13

BadSign said:


> Okay, serious chassis question:
> 
> I moved the inner mounting point on my rear upper links to the clamps of my T3- They are now mounted at the top hole wjere the shock tower is attached. The big problem is the angle of the upper link. It now angles down to the rear upright. Do I:
> 
> a.) shim the heck out of link at the rear upright- as much as 6mm, to level the upper link out,
> 
> or
> 
> b.) Keep the standard 2mm I had, knowing theat the geometry is now different. Will this screw up my rear roll center?


ooooh. your camber links. right?


----------



## BadSign

yup. bought a pair of the new adjustables for the front. Decided to try this on the rear until I get the $ for those as well.


----------



## martini13

Badsign sent you PM..:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Right back at ya!


----------



## martini13

Badsign pm sent


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> yup. bought a pair of the new adjustables for the front. Decided to try this on the rear until I get the $ for those as well.


I have never found a "fast" setup with long rear links. You'll be better off with a long length up front and keeping a shorter more angled link in the rear. I always ran as much shimming as possible on the rear upright on my XRAYS, then used an inside hole on the shock tower (usually lower).

Hope this helps! A long rear link will make the car too lazy....... EXCEPT maybe giant asphalt tracks.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Wow...just lost several valuable minutes of my life that I will never get back reading the past several pages.

In regard to the last legit topic...plow disc.

I used them quite often the first season we were open, and stopped using them per racer demand/suggestion.
The plow disc are still at the track and available for use, although they did seem to break more parts than a flapper.

With my bad arm/elbow, my part in building track has been very limited of late. I do not mind the use of the plow disc if they are wanted. I do suggest that the guys with constant opinion of the tracks/lay-outs/flappers/etc get more involved in building the tracks. Seems Martin and a couple others are the only ones willing to step up as most wait for the lay-out to just appear, all awhile losing valuable practice time.
Participation in track preparation certainly is not required, although extremely helpful during my elbow rehabilitation.

I do notice that the people looking for ways to break less parts are typically racers that show up less often.

Maybe more track time and good ole practice is the solution to the problem...just sayin'.


----------



## rcdano

Hey guys, we need some new 1/12 tires but from where I have to order from is out of stock on the brand that i normally run but has plenty of other brands but my understanding is that for example brandx white compound is different than brand a's white compound. How can I get tire from an other brand that is similar to what I normally run? Thanks!


----------



## Miller Time

rcdano said:


> Hey guys, we need some new 1/12 tires but from where I have to order from is out of stock on the brand that i normally run but has plenty of other brands but my understanding is that for example brandx white compound is different than brand a's white compound. How can I get tire from an other brand that is similar to what I normally run? Thanks!


need to know what you normally run and then we can help pint you in the right direction. Most are the same with a few exceptions.

CRC white = BSR pearl or silver (not sure here don't ever run that soft)
CRC Yellow = BSR White = Parma Yellow
CRC Gray low = BSR White / Gray = Parma Orange
A few differences in the pink family as well

BSR mounts the CRC tires and currently uses CRC rims for the BSR line so as long as you know the compound, you'll essentially get the same thing, Likewise the Parma line is done by Jaco just on a different color wheel.


----------



## PDK RACING

rcdano said:


> Hey guys, we need some new 1/12 tires but from where I have to order from is out of stock on the brand that i normally run but has plenty of other brands but my understanding is that for example brandx white compound is different than brand a's white compound. How can I get tire from an other brand that is similar to what I normally run? Thanks!


I have found that most compounds are pretty close from brand to brand. One thing you do have to watch is the offset in the rear. Some brands use flange bearings in the front and some non flange. I have never ran into an issue when i run different tires brands. Yes some pink tires may grip better than other pinks but once you tweek the car for it no more of an issue. I would pm david lee he is a good source of information when it comes to tires.


----------



## Fasthound

Just trying to keep Pennington's in business with my part-time racing board bashing skills!

Seriously, I have broke one suspension piece in the last four races from a board impact. I would say that speaks to the smart track building of those that are able to help build. Certainly not my driving skill. My wallet is appreciative guys!


----------



## redrider1940

rcdano said:


> Hey guys, we need some new 1/12 tires but from where I have to order from is out of stock on the brand that i normally run but has plenty of other brands but my understanding is that for example brandx white compound is different than brand a's white compound. How can I get tire from an other brand that is similar to what I normally run? Thanks!


Here is a link to some info on different vendors;
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...am+tire+color+guide&cd=10&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

BSR color guide;
http://www.johnsbsrracing.com/foam/12thscale.html

The last two numbers of Jaco's part number state the firmness. I.E. pink=30 . the lower the number the softer the tire.

-Kenyon


----------



## redrider1940

Crptracer said:


> Roll call how many
> 
> 1/12th and wgt this weekend...
> 
> The more we chat it up the more will see it and show up...


I'll be there for both. The Rennekamp's should also be there for 1/12.

-Kenyon


----------



## martymiller35

I know I'm not a Indy local, but up here in Mishawaka, we run some plow disks and it less than ideal/sucks. That is one reason I love running at R/CAR. btw, what material are the flappers made of at the track besides the obvious answer of plastic(looking for the thickness).


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin Cole said:


> Wow...just lost several valuable minutes of my life that I will never get back reading the past several pages.
> 
> In regard to the last legit topic...plow disc.


 Hey I resemble that remark...I'm 2 legit to quit...Ohh and plow disks we don't need no stinking plow disks...rounded corners would be completely awesome but I am supremely happy with are current flappers I myself try an avoid hitting things...and it's really hard for me to do it man ...


----------



## cwoods34

So it seems to be more of an issue with SEEING the corner.....

Why not closely "outline" the apex with a colored tape? You can run a tire on the tape, but any closer and you're hitting the flapper/corner piece.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> ...
> 
> Participation in track preparation certainly is not required, although extremely helpful ...
> 
> I do notice that the people looking for ways to break less parts are typically racers that show up less often.


What is the earliest time that we can have access to putting down a layout? In other words what time does Bill usually unlock the building?

I've got a pretty open Friday schedule for now and need a LOT more track time (_busted_!!!)


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> So it seems to be more of an issue with SEEING the corner.....
> 
> Why not closely "outline" the apex with a colored tape? You can run a tire on the tape, but any closer and you're hitting the flapper/corner piece.


I could see things like this at an event but on a club level seems silly to do that Cody...it's the same ole battle of the corners in a perfect world we could have nice rounded ones but with a tight technical layout there not logical as they take up a lot of space.. So the flapper was born


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> So it seems to be more of an issue with SEEING the corner.....
> 
> Why not closely "outline" the apex with a colored tape? You can run a tire on the tape, but any closer and you're hitting the flapper/corner piece.


Anyone know of a cheap source for bright colored tape? I'll try to pick up a few rolls from Harbor Freight if I get a chance in the next couple days.


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> I could see things like this at an event but on a club level seems silly to do that Cody...it's the same ole battle of the corners in a perfect world we could have nice rounded ones but with a tight technical layout there not logical as they take up a lot of space.. So the flapper was born


I'm talkin just laying a strip of tape on the carpet following the flapper..... if we'd do it at an event, I don't know why we wouldn't for club racing. Aside from thorough teching (which I wouldn't mind either way)...... if we want a world-class facility, why not treat each race day as a world-class event?


----------



## Fasthound

Does anyone know what "Ice" is made from?


----------



## BadSign

Kevin Cole said:


> I do notice that the people looking for ways to break less parts are typically racers that show up less often.


Even when I did race every week, I hated discs. And I drive an X-Ray, so my car doesn't break parts (just loses batteries)! :thumbsup:

If I had the opportunity to set up the track, I'd definately help- I did it a lot at the other track in town.


----------



## rcdano

Miller Time said:


> need to know what you normally run and then we can help pint you in the right direction. Most are the same with a few exceptions.
> 
> CRC white = BSR pearl or silver (not sure here don't ever run that soft)
> CRC Yellow = BSR White = Parma Yellow
> CRC Gray low = BSR White / Gray = Parma Orange
> A few differences in the pink family as well
> 
> BSR mounts the CRC tires and currently uses CRC rims for the BSR line so as long as you know the compound, you'll essentially get the same thing, Likewise the Parma line is done by Jaco just on a different color wheel.


Weve been running Jaco, seems to work real well, magenta up front whites rear. Can get the fronts just out on rears. We' ll try Parmas. Thanks guys for all the info. We will be there Fri. Need more 12th scales on Fri, come on out guys!


----------



## cwoods34

Fasthound said:


> Does anyone know what "Ice" is made from?


Frozen water......


----------



## cwoods34

Come on, that was TOO easy!


----------



## Crptracer

im not sure what corner or where this is needed really we did have the chicane of death but that was removed the corner in front of the stand with the dinner bell sound if ya nailed it is well on you for hitting it...COME ON MAN....It cant be perfect..no track is anywhere... there is always something... the trick is to get around it..Whats the saying about mispelled words being blamed on ur pencil...well clippin a board aint the tracks fault is it..


----------



## Crptracer

you guys are talking like are layout is done in brick...Folks are gonna get the wrong idea..These are only talks to make somethin sweet even sweet'r....Its like a nice paint job and then gettin a paint job from RockStar paint....

thats right shameless promotion...AGAIN


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> you guys are talking like are layout is done in brick...Folks are gonna get the wrong idea..These are only talks to make somethin sweet even sweet'r....Its like a nice paint job and then gettin a paint job from RockStar paint....
> 
> thats right shameless promotion...AGAIN


But if there is something to improve the occasional hard turns or hairpins, why not do it?

NO SHAME, NO FAME


----------



## Crptracer

If anyone know where they can pick up some 3 1/2" x 1/4" x 8' or more lengths of polypropylene we could use those for rounded corners...


----------



## jonesy112

Crptracer said:


> you guys are talking like are layout is done in brick...Folks are gonna get the wrong idea..These are only talks to make somethin sweet even sweet'r....Its like a nice paint job and then gettin a paint job from RockStar paint....
> 
> thats right shameless promotion...AGAIN


im starting to feel like Steve is sucking up for something......


----------



## Crptracer

jonesy112 said:


> im starting to feel like Steve is sucking up for something......


No way dude its not my fault you lay down some of the sickest paint [email protected] RockStar Paints whats wrong with a little advertisement youve only painted about 40% of the bodies atThe BIG RUG...:wave:


----------



## RHammer

I just like reading posts. Finally on the TC6.1 boat. Back to the 17.5 battle ground. (with the worst paint job in the history of RC):thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Okay ICE aka frozen water...are we gonna put these pieces at every corner? can they be ground down as not to affect our 1/12th or WGT guys if they happen to try to cross it to avoid an accident or if there bumped on it


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> No way dude its not my fault you lay down some of the sickest paint [email protected] RockStar Paints whats wrong with a little advertisement youve only painted about 40% of the bodies atThe BIG RUG...:wave:


And you do 85% of the talking at the BIG RUG


----------



## RHammer

Sounds like i need to get my next body painted by jonsey112 from Rockstar Paints


----------



## Crptracer

See Thank you Hammer...


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> No way dude its not my fault you lay down some of the sickest paint [email protected] RockStar Paints whats wrong with a little advertisement youve only painted about 40% of the bodies atThe BIG RUG...:wave:


EVERY single post I make promotes R/Car and RockStar Paints.

Just sayin'. :wave:


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> And you do 85% of the talking at the BIG RUG


I know and I at least Finishmy races....unless my cars broke


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> EVERY single post I make promotes R/Car and RockStar Paints.
> 
> Just sayin'. :wave:


Your the lets see?? the "Lady of the Night" when it comes to shameless promo..if you catch my drift...And a thief judging by your avatar...


----------



## RHammer

I need to learn how to do that.


----------



## Crptracer

click on quote on the right side of the post you want to quote..Bro get with the technology


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Your the lets see?? the "Lady of the Night" when it comes to shameless promo..if you catch my drift...And a thief judging by your avatar...


You're just jelly.

The logo was obtained legit. Direct from the source.


----------



## Fasthound

cwoods34 said:


> Frozen water......


Takes a genius! 

I ask because depending what it is made from I may have a source for free material for the track to use for either road course or oval.


----------



## Crptracer

Fasthound said:


> Takes a genius!
> 
> I ask because depending what it is made from I may have a source for free material for the track to use for either road course or oval.


 Dude expound on what materials you can get ...Preach brother preach...


----------



## RHammer

Trying to... I did get the 6.1 man... my opinion on the plow disk talk, I tend to side with the current setup we have. I think the disks would help Bill out by us having to visit him more often. This view is mostly because I have had no luck with them when we had them on the sweeper a few times and down on the east end of the track. I like the "Ice" we used on the entrance and exit to the straight. I know this helped me break less suspension parts and/or random parts of the car body missing after a run. But.... I'm willing to help setup whatever the people designing and building the track want. (ready for friday)


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> You're just jelly.
> 
> The logo was obtained legit. Direct from the source.


JONESYyou have some splanin to do...


----------



## Crptracer

some one explain how a material you can drive on is going to help you not hit a corner you can still try and cut tight cause you can drive on the said material...


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> some one explain how a material you can drive on is going to help you not hit a corner you can still try and cut tight cause you can drive on the said material...


Visual cue.


----------



## Crptracer

In other words if the barrier isnt there they will drive over it or thru it...at the slam they were runnin right over it...


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Visual cue.


You need something to tell you when to turn????:freak:...I mean whats the root of this discussion seriously?? a risk of running tight is possible breakage...so correct yo entry an exit homie...:tongue:


----------



## RHammer

Crptracer said:


> some one explain how a material you can drive on is going to help you not hit a corner you can still try and cut tight cause you can drive on the said material...


Well if your on the material while the turn is happening then you are forced away from the apex (car breaking point) by centrifugal force.
:freak:


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> You need something to tell you when to turn????:freak:...I mean whats the root of this discussion seriously?? a risk of running tight is possible breakage...so correct yo entry an exit homie...:tongue:


I am in no way promoting ice, or any other change from the status quo. I am just offering the arguments of those in favor of the ice.

Internet Forum Racing and drinking beer, does it get any better? (other than, obviously, at the track actually RC racing, but you get my drift...)


----------



## jonesy112

RHammer said:


> I just like reading posts. Finally on the TC6.1 boat. Back to the 17.5 battle ground. (with the worst paint job in the history of RC):thumbsup:


is this a new one? Otherwise you seem on pace to have a new worst paint job in history everytime you paint one


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> is this a new one? Otherwise you seem on pace to have a new worst paint job in history everytime you paint one


*Burn.*










But he does make an excellent point. But still... ouch!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I am in no way promoting ice, or any other change from the status quo. I am just offering the arguments of those in favor of the ice.
> 
> Internet Forum Racing and drinking beer, does it get any better? (other than, obviously, at the track actually RC racing, but you get my drift...)


are you drinking 3 floyds?


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> are you drinking 3 floyds?


Founder's IPA. It. Is. Excellent!

3 Floyds is next on my purchasing schedule.


----------



## RHammer

jonesy112 said:


> is this a new one? Otherwise you seem on pace to have a new worst paint job in history everytime you paint one


Same one i pulled the wing off of to "confuse the competition"


----------



## Crptracer

I think we focus on rounding corners not putting stuff on the carpet unless its traction or traction spray


----------



## jonesy112

RHammer said:


> Same one i pulled the wing off of to "confuse the competition"


ahh, ok. thats acceptible then lol


----------



## BadSign

All this talk is making me want to paint a new body... STOP IT!! I can't afford a new shell until March!


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> All this talk is making me want to paint a new body... STOP IT!! I can't afford a new shell until March!


My hell, I have unpainted bodies but can't paint in our new place. It sucks.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> All this talk is making me want to paint a new body... STOP IT!! I can't afford a new shell until March!


No NO NOYou dont paint you have itPaintedby RockStar Paints thats the point.


----------



## Crptracer

Fasthound what material can you get your hands on???


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> JONESYyou have some splanin to do...


Agreed. I never OK'd it, and I'm the SOURCE when the Godfather is not around.


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> No NO NOYou dont paint you have itPaintedby RockStar Paints thats the point.


Certainly, Rock Star Paints does fantastic work. But I paint my own stuff. If you don't enjoy painting, then call Jonesy up by all means.


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Agreed. I never OK'd it, and I'm the SOURCE when the Godfather is not around.


 Well since we have discussed looking at new drivers...I think this infraction keeps Tom in Pledge status...


----------



## Crptracer

Team Black Ops Motors and batteries possibly coming soon...Just FYI


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Well since we have discussed looking at new drivers...I think this infraction keeps Tom in Pledge status...


I am beginning to question my membership status as it is...


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I am beginning to question my membership status as it is...


that makes two of us tom.


----------



## Crptracer

well feel free to cut ties at anytime gentlemen....I dont roll with wishy washy types your either in or your not...


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Team Black Ops Motors and batteries possibly coming soon...Just FYI


The first BlackOps motor may be tested by Jonesy in USGT this weekend..... assuming he doesn't FAIL with it.


----------



## Crptracer

So anyway Black Ops motors will be trinity based..And well Batteries are up in the air as of yet...Just want to put that out there...Coming soon..I will have pricing soon if i get this done...Promo over


----------



## Crptracer

Jonesy you have PM


----------



## cwoods34

ALSO....... finalizing Team BlackOps tire cleaner. I will have a few small bottles on me. Feel free to stop by and get a demonstration! I've been testing it for awhile and it makes any traction compound you use soak in thoroughly and quickly..... also removes "scrub ring" easily.


----------



## BadSign

Do you guys need your own thread?


----------



## cwoods34

If other people posted in here, yes 

Someone has to keep R/CAR at the top!


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Do you guys need your own thread?


We will soon...


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> We will soon...


Cue evil resonating laugh........


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> well feel free to cut ties at anytime gentlemen....I dont roll with wishy washy types your either in or your not...


Says the guy who takes time off from RC every so often for a couple years...


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Says the guy who takes time off from RC every so often for a couple years...


Ohh my bad my work forced me out of town to provide for my family R/C is way more important what was i thinking....


----------



## Railroader

I guess we see where you dedications lay.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> are you drinking 3 floyds?


Just had a Founder's Oatmeal Stout... I think I have found nirvana on earth. :dude:


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Ohh my bad my work forced me out of town to provide for my family R/C is way more important what was i thinking....


That's why I don't plan to start a family!


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> That's why I don't plan to start a family!


I wouldnt change it for the world


----------



## davidl

cwoods34 said:


> That's why I don't plan to start a family!


 
Don't worry none. It will catch up to you later.


----------



## davidl

Well, there were 9 new pages when I openned this and it took me 3 potty stops to finally finish reading all of them. Congrates to the posters. This was better than The Simpsons.


----------



## davidl

Bart here. It is 3 in a row!:hat:


----------



## davidl

There will be some WGT and 1/12 scale racin Friday. Stop by and be part of it.:dude:


----------



## davidl

This is 5:wave:


----------



## davidl

Pacers game must have started. No one will post now.:drunk:


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> That's why I don't plan to start a family!


Yeah, and I planned to spread my kids out over 2-3 years.

Not sure if you're aware, but you won't have a choice.


----------



## RustyS

cwoods34 said:


> That's why I don't plan to start a family!


Why wait, I am 41 and my youngest is 15. 3 more years till I retire from raising kids full time. I also have 3 grandbabies. Gonna miss the tax return after the youngest is on his own.


----------



## Railroader

I wish I would have had my kids at least 5-10 years sooner. Waiting seemed like a good idea at the time...


----------



## Kevin Cole

The track has used 4-5 different materials for "ice" & "flappers" over the past three years. I would have to go back through my original sources to find the true name of each of the product, as we have had them for years now.
We have also used common melonite board from the home improvement stores. most of the plastic based materials have been just that, a flexible (2mm max) plastic ranging from a sort of butchers block material to pvc.

I think the visual deal is the key in this debate. The reason guys stayed off the ice placed at both end of the straight for the Grand Slam was because they had a visual reference to guide them. That said, I agree that if we lay down an orange duct tape guide line 18inches off the boards, it will be a huge help and money saver.
I buy duct tape from Walmart for about $3.29 and roll, and have some at the track for Friday night, so no worries there.

Bill has the Hobby Shop open at 2pm on weekdays if anyone wants to show up early or needs parts ahead of time.

Martin is heading up track construction these days, but I'm sure would love some help to speed up the process and get new/fresh ideas for the lay-outs.


----------



## martini13

Hey C.Woods if it helps I have a 18year old daughter...really:thumbsup:


----------



## Fasthound

Crptracer said:


> Fasthound what material can you get your hands on???


TPO membrane.


----------



## martini13

David L. thanks for the info bout CRC.


----------



## AquaRacer

I'll be there for some World GT and 17.5 on Friday. Was able to fix my Corally 10SL with the help of a Machinist friend of mine with a 20 ton press. I hit the wall to hard shoved the left rear tire and hub into the aluminum brace on that side of the car and bent it along with the other one in the pod. He was able to get them nearly perfectly flat. Thank you Scutt Tool and Die for fixing my car for me. I also have some ideas on how to make my 17.5 handle better out of the corners besides slowing down. I do hope that they work. I am still working on that one. Is it Friday yet??? I am so ready for some Friday night racing!!! Cya all then!!!:woohoo:


----------



## martini13

Did I hear someone say its FRIDAY?...oh no. so bored:drunk:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Did Brozek just admit that he needed a 20 ton press to fix his RC car


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> Did Brozek just admit that he needed a 20 ton press to fix his RC car


yes, yes he did

can we give him the nickname of 20 ton brozek?


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Did Brozek just admit that he needed a 20 ton press to fix his RC car


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> yes, yes he did
> 
> can we give him the nickname of 20 ton brozek?


THIS. It is now official.


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> Hey C.Woods if it helps I have a 18year old daughter...really:thumbsup:


What are you tryin' to say........? Sorry Martin I'm already taken! :freak:


----------



## Crptracer

davidl said:


> This is 5:wave:


Congrats Dave no one has hit 5 in a row in a long time!!


----------



## Crptracer

Fasthound said:


> TPO membrane.


I'm gonna need you to explain what exactly that is and can u bring a piece on Friday night?


----------



## Crptracer

jonesy112 said:


> yes, yes he did
> 
> can we give him the nickname of 20 ton brozek?


Wait for it... Wait for it...

2TB....or The 2TB kid vote now


----------



## AquaRacer

Well, I opened up the proverbial can of worms with my statements earlier.. Point is my WGT is fixed and ready, doesn't really matter how it was done, we have the technology to fix it.. Hey Kevin, new Front tires have been trued and are ready to go. Thanks for the great deal on the tires!!!! It is appreciated!! Is it Friday yet????::freak:


----------



## Crptracer

AquaRacer said:


> Well, I opened up the proverbial can of worms with my statements earlier.. Point is my WGT is fixed and ready, doesn't really matter how it was done, we have the technology to fix it.. Hey Kevin, new Front tires have been trued and are ready to go. Thanks for the great deal on the tires!!!! It is appreciated!! Is it Friday yet????::freak:


It's okay 2TB we understand... And tomorrow is Friday little buddy..


----------



## AquaRacer

Crptracer said:


> It's okay 2TB we understand... And tomorrow is Friday little buddy..


Alrighty then SKIPPER!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Railroader said:


> I wish I would have had my kids at least 5-10 years sooner. Waiting seemed like a good idea at the time...


I'm with you there! I'm 51 and my youngest is 10. We waiting 13 years. At the time, I don't remember waiting at all. Life was just really busy. 

Problem is, I can't keep up with them now. There are many nights now where my kids tuck me into bed.


----------



## Kevin Cole

AquaRacer said:


> Hey Kevin, Thanks for the great deal on the tires!!!! It is appreciated!!


Yes, FREE is always are great deal

It was the least I could do (along w/ feeding you) considering you worked a couple 12 hour days doing tech for the Grand Slam event.

Plus, the tires you were running needed to be retired ASAP.

The shoes on our cars (should be) the only thing making contact with the racing surface, therefore, they are as important as anything on the car:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Kevin Cole said:


> Did Brozek just admit that he needed a 20 ton press to fix his RC car


The next question is: How many have needed a 20-ton press to fix their car after racing with Brozek?


----------



## BadSign

And can we put one in the new tire-truing area?


----------



## davidl

Crptracer said:


> Congrats Dave no one has hit 5 in a row in a long time!!


 
And I owe it all to the other thread participants as they watched the Pacer game and helped them beat da-Bulls.


----------



## Crptracer

davidl said:


> And I owe it all to the other thread participants as they watched the Pacer game and helped them beat da-Bulls.


 Its always nice to see the 1/12th giant posting with us...Thank you sir:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

I have 2 new HPI Acura Integra bodies for sale?

$20 bucks ea..Pm me if interested


----------



## Crptracer

um okay look I have not 1 not 2 but 3 TC6's sittin here on my bench oh and 1 in the bag here at home i know i have a disease...Would like to sell the 3...Lookin for $250 w/geardiff and spool and diff in rear...let me know its a great car...Look out i may be coming to GT also


----------



## RustyS

Crptracer said:


> um okay look I have not 1 not 2 but 3 TC6's sittin here on my bench oh and 1 in the bag here at home i know i have a disease...Would like to sell the 3...Lookin for $250 w/geardiff and spool and diff in rear...let me know its a great car...Look out i may be coming to GT also


 Is that usgt or WGT? There is a lot of difference.


----------



## Crptracer

RustyS said:


> Is that usgt or WGT? There is a lot of difference.


USGT...but you never no


----------



## RustyS

Crptracer said:


> USGT...but you never no


 Whenevever you are ready to pick up the pace, Try WGT.
1. Run boosted and run out of talent
2. Run foams and get some of that talent back
3. what other class can you run and need a 20 ton press to fix your car.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> The shoes on our cars (should be) the only thing making contact with the racing surface...


I think I may jsut have figured out my problem.


----------



## Crptracer

RustyS said:


> Whenevever you are ready to pick up the pace, Try WGT.
> 1. Run boosted and run out of talent
> 2. Run foams and get some of that talent back
> 3. what other class can you run and need a 20 ton press to fix your car.


Maybe you should try TC 17.5/blinky


----------



## RustyS

Crptracer said:


> Maybe you should try TC 17.5/blinky


Too expensive.


----------



## martini13

Doors to the Track open at 4pm. and guess what? Practise will start at 4pm. U figure it out....:tongue:


----------



## martini13

cwoods34 said:


> What are you tryin' to say........? Sorry Martin I'm already taken! :freak:


Daughter,daughter that meens shes female. Thought for sure you swung the other way. MY BAD..:tongue:


----------



## davidl

Crptracer said:


> Maybe you should try TC 17.5/blinky


Then you need a 40 ton press to straighten your car.:hat:


----------



## hurtsogood369

Dang it. I have to work tomorrow at 9pm. I went from coming in tomorrow at 2 to work on stuff to not even getting to race. Flipping snow. But I guess on the bright side I will have extra money to spend on RC parts.


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> Daughter,daughter that meens shes female. Thought for sure you swung the other way. MY BAD..:tongue:


Nope gave up on that, I can only handle rejection from Jonesy so many times........


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Projected participation tonight (based on thread)

Sportman TC: (25.5 or 540J Silvercan) - usually 4-6 cars
?

VTA (25.5) - usually 4-8 cars
Brian Smith
AJ Heck

USGT (21.5) - usually 8-12 car
Brian Smith
AJ Heck
John Stieger
Destructo Fox 

17.5 TC - usually 8-12 cars
Tom Johnson
Steve Martin
Mike Jones
Cody Woods
Junior Norton?
Brian Brosek 
John Steiger

1/12 Scale - usually 4-6 cars
Chuck Phaler?
David Lee 

WGT - usually 4-6 cars
Brian Brosek
Chuck Phaler?
Junior Norton?
David Lee


----------



## DestructoFox

I'm in for USGT tonight


----------



## Matt P.

For anyone coming out Sunday...

Do you have any Solaris slicks I can buy for cheap? I'm under strict orders from the better half to not spend very much, meaning less than the $30 for a set of new Solaris tires.

Or if you guys want to give me a weekend pass and let me run my set of sweep 32's until next week when I have more money?

I have a new set of HPI x-patterns that I can run, but I think its a big disadvantage racing people that are all running slicks. Although, it's not like I'm going to win or anything.

p.s....yes, the ball and chain is heavy, and yes the whip does sting


----------



## regets ama

Matt P. said:


> Or if you guys want to give me a weekend pass and let me run my set of sweep 32's until next week when I have more money?


Kevin has the say so, but I say run the sweeps. No big deal and they must be comparable as alot of 17.5s run solaris or sweeps.


----------



## Railroader

Matt P. said:


> For anyone coming out Sunday...
> 
> Do you have any Solaris slicks I can buy for cheap? I'm under strict orders from the better half to not spend very much, meaning less than the $30 for a set of new Solaris tires.
> 
> Or if you guys want to give me a weekend pass and let me run my set of sweep 32's until next week when I have more money?
> 
> I have a new set of HPI x-patterns that I can run, but I think its a big disadvantage racing people that are all running slicks. Although, it's not like I'm going to win or anything.
> 
> p.s....yes, the ball and chain is heavy, and yes the whip does sting


What class are you talking about Matt? For SportsmanTC any rubber tire is legal. Same with 17.5 Touring. (check 1st post of this thread)

If it's for USGT, my vote is to let you run them, but as regets said, it is up to Kevin.


----------



## Matt P.

Railroader said:


> What class are you talking about Matt? For SportsmanTC any rubber tire is legal. Same with 17.5 Touring. (check 1st post of this thread)
> 
> If it's for USGT, my vote is to let you run them, but as regets said, it is up to Kevin.


Yes, USGT. 

Or I could dust off the ol' foam tires  :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Matt P. said:


> ...I could dust off the ol' foam tires  :thumbsup:




Hold on...





Railroader said:


>


----------



## Kevin Cole

The Sweeps will be fine until you can swing new tires.

I have a used set of Solaris tires I will make you a deal on as well.


----------



## AquaRacer

What time is it??????


Its time for some Friday Night Racing at RCAR!!!!!!!:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

cwoods34 said:


> Nope gave up on that, I can only handle rejection from Jonesy so many times........


----------



## Crptracer

Steve Martin is the man... Wicked lay out son...


----------



## Fasthound

Photo please


----------



## DestructoFox

I'll be there tonight, but It'll be close to 7 before I get there it looks like.


----------



## Brian Johnson

3 guys from Kentucky will be up Sunday to race blinky TC. What are the odds of running 12th scale 17.5 open? That will make the trip that much sweeter.

On a side note, I hear roomer of a track opening in Cinci. Any word?


----------



## dragrace

I will be there Sunday for 1/12. Probadly not 17.5 for me. We may run Mod, i think some Cincy guys are coming to run...

Steve Dunn
Indianapolis, IN


----------



## cwoods34

Best. Layout. Ever.


----------



## hurtsogood369

Any pictures of the best layout ever


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Steve Martin is the man... Wicked lay out son...


He is THE man!


cwoods34 said:


> Best. Layout. Ever.


Period!


Fasthound said:


> Photo please


Hold your horses...


hurtsogood369 said:


> Any pictures of the best layout ever


Yup!

View from the driver's stand (note utilization of "plow disc"):










View the best marshal (who should have been marshaling) had:










Pictures of racers in relation to the marshal (who, I probably shouldn't have to say it again, should have been marshaling):










Highly detailed, to scale, copyrighted, trademarked, artist's rendering of the "best. layout. ever":









Driveline of said artist's car during the night which may have led to breakage of parts:










iPad drawing of a bear:










Beer that should have been imbibed by this posts's author but you knuckdraggers kept at the track too late and he could not enjoy:









Boring cheeseburger said posts's author had to eat instead of said tasty beverage:









All joking aside, I had an AWESOME night (didn't get last!!!). Best track IN THE WORLD!!! Thank you Kevin and Angie for all that you do!


----------



## jonesy112

One comment and one question. 

How did you take 2 different lines down the back straight in the same lap?

And the iPad drawing of the bear is the best.drawing.ever


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> One comment and one question.
> 
> How did you take 2 different lines down the back straight in the same lap?


Good observation! That depicts my initial start location and then depicts the subsequent passes down the straight. Note: I did not hit anything for about 15 feet at "The Tone".



jonesy112 said:


> And the iPad drawing of the bear is the best.drawing.ever


I wish I could take credit. That was drawn by my son. He takes after his mother. 

The track layout was drawn by me using my mad skilz on the iPad. I am available for Bar Mitzvahs and birthday parties.


----------



## hurtsogood369

Can we run this layout Sunday?


----------



## Railroader

hurtsogood369 said:


> Can we run this layout Sunday?


No.





























[text add 'cause: "1. The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 5 characters."]


----------



## Railroader

Just joking!




















[Bonus Content]:


Arrows indicate location of plow disc:


----------



## Railroader

All humor aside:

I had a great night. Very relaxing and a good time. Best entertainment $ I have spent in a long time.

Kevin has already posted tonight's results here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4047755&postcount=21

Lap times were longer than normal. That was the longest layout I have ran at R/Car and probably my favorite. It has a few _FAST_ sections and some good technical sections.

Very challenging.


----------



## Railroader

[Last post and then I am going to bed, I promise.]

Quotes of the night: "I won't join any club that will have me as a member." - Me (stolen)

and...

"You guys are like the RC version of the Little Rascals He-Man Woman-Haters Club". - Kevin Cole


----------



## charlie2755

looked like fun. sorry i missed that one!


----------



## DestructoFox

I had a great time last night, loved the track even though it bit me hard quite a few times. I loved the mix of technical and highspeed sections, definitely my favorite layout in quite a while.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Loved the layout Friday!

Looking forward to next week.


----------



## cwoods34

TOM, slowly pit down the illegal substance and with your hands up go straight to time out. You good sir are out of control.


----------



## Crptracer

Tom I'm sorry the qoute of the night was this abbreviated conversation:

Tom:blah blah blah
Jonsey: blah blah blah
(this goes on for a couple seconds then this)
Tom: Do you watch Hardcore Porn?
Jonsey: whaa what did u say
Tom: red faced says nothing shakes head and looks at ground

Now we will let everyone else judge the quote of the night


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Tom I'm sorry the qoute of the night was this abbreviated conversation:
> 
> Tom:blah blah blah
> Jonsey: blah blah blah
> (this goes on for a couple seconds then this)
> Tom: Do you watch Hardcore Porn?
> Jonsey: whaa what did u say
> Tom: red faced says nothing shakes head and looks at ground
> 
> Now we will let everyone else judge the quote of the night


blah blah blah


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> TOM, slowly pit down the illegal substance and with your hands up go straight to time out. You good sir are out of control.


There were only two substances that I was exposed to last night that were outside my normal range. No adult-beverages were ingested.

1. Steak & Shake™ Turtle Sunday Shake*

2. A homebrewed tire cleaner - [source: Louie (name changed to hide dealer identity) ]


You make the call.

































*Well, outside my more recent dietary plan, but previous ingestions have not lead to last night's posting behavior.


----------



## Railroader

DestructoFox said:


> I had a great time last night, loved the track even though it bit me hard quite a few times. I loved the mix of technical and highspeed sections, definitely my favorite layout in quite a while.


We also learned that Tamiya parts are so awesome that they work with Hot Bodies chassis setup!


----------



## cwoods34

I'm ok with Louie. Who doesn't love 4 vowels in a row?


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> I'm ok with Louie. Who doesn't love 4 vowels in a row?


Must be Italian


----------



## cwoods34

In case you missed it (but probably didn't) the 17.5 Novak SS I ran in the first round yesterday is for sale...... $40 takes it.......


----------



## DestructoFox

Railroader said:


> We also learned that Tamiya parts are so awesome that they work with Hot Bodies chassis setup!


That was my favorite part of last night! :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

DestructoFox said:


> That was my favorite part of last night! :thumbsup:


Mine was not finishing last (sorry to who ever finished last).


----------



## DestructoFox

Railroader said:


> Mine was not finishing last (sorry to who ever finished last).


Wasn't me, I was second to last.


----------



## Brian Johnson

dragrace said:


> I will be there Sunday for 1/12. Probadly not 17.5 for me. We may run Mod, i think some Cincy guys are coming to run...
> 
> Steve Dunn
> Indianapolis, IN


Ok, Well 12th scale mod will be fun to watch. I have no mod motor to run. Not sure if that would be wise anyway.:freak:


----------



## AquaRacer

I too had a great time last night despite my troubles. No it won't take a 20 ton press to fix them and yes I went there again dangit!!

Awesome layout Martini13, technical yet at the same time fast. I liked having the Sweeper at the other end of the track this time. Do that again next Weekend!! Hint Hint!!!

AS far as the troubles with the Serpent, I think those days are behind me with the installation of some other manufacturers steering end links and pivot balls to be remaining nameless but a better design in my eyes for that particular application. I also must remember to put the servo saver on. Broke that link in the Main.. Oooopps!!

For the WGT, a bit slower will break less parts that you are correct on Railroader!! This will also make my lap times faster.Now to apply this theory is a whole other story and needs to be worked on.

Looking forward to next weekend as there are some interesting points battle going on in various classes and I am actually involved in at least one maybe 2 depending on the turnout and finishes.

Cya all on Friday!!!:wave:


----------



## smokefan

Can't wait Sunday ready for some 17.5 action


----------



## Crptracer

I think Aquaracer aka 2TB needs to change his location to @the 20 ton press......That would be awesome


----------



## AquaRacer

Crptracer said:


> I think Aquaracer aka 2TB needs to change his location to @the 20 ton press......That would be awesome


Ha Ha Ha!!!! You a funny man!!:freak:


----------



## jonesy112

If anyone needs any specktrum receivers, come see me tommorrow. I have a SR3100 and SR3520 for sale.

On a related note, I will also have a shiny radiopost radio sitting in my pit area.


----------



## Crptracer

jonesy112 said:


> If anyone needs any specktrum receivers, come see me tommorrow. I have a SR3100 and SR3520 for sale.
> 
> On a related note, I will also have a shiny radiopost radio sitting in my pit area.


 Gotta come check out that radio gear tomorrow....I wanna race but dont think it will happen I may have my 2 girls with me...


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Can't wait Sunday ready for some 17.5 action


I have the green light for tomorrow as well.

I'm only going to run 17.5TC, want to focus some more than I have been. I won't make it until 1pm-ish.

See you guys then!


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> If anyone needs any specktrum receivers, come see me tommorrow. I have a SR3100 and SR3520 for sale.
> 
> On a related note, I will also have a shiny radiopost radio sitting in my pit area.


----------



## smokefan

Got my gear diff today in the mail but no gear lube


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Got my gear diff today in the mail but no gear lube


What weight oil are you looking for?


----------



## smokefan

500000. I think captnjack has me covered. lhs doesnt have it, will see if Bill has some.


----------



## Crptracer

smokefan said:


> 500000. I think captnjack has me covered. lhs doesnt have it, will see if Bill has some.


He didn't have any last week I think he is Workin on it though..


----------



## smokefan

Seems like there must have been a big run on it. Lol


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> I have the green light for tomorrow as well.
> 
> I'm only going to run 17.5TC, want to focus some more than I have been. I won't make it until 1pm-ish.
> 
> See you guys then!


Don't forget that racin starts at noon tomorrow


----------



## bpalmer

ya'll seem to have soooo much fun up there...wish i could race up there every week ! 
regarding the hurricane series...i started racing tc in dayton last august and have raced on carpet on 3 occasions. should i sign up for the novice class ? or would that be sandbagging since i do have some experience (albeit limited) i seem to be about 2 seconds a lap slower than the fast guys.
i feel if i ran with the fast class i would just get in the way and cause some wrecks and ill will....


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Don't forget that racin starts at noon tomorrow


Which is why I state that I won't be there until 1pm! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Mr.Palmer-

You can run the Sportsman TC class as long as you're not signed up for any of the other "higher" level TC classes.

There was a few at Ft.Wayne that ran the class that have much more experience than yourself.

*Sunday/Sunday/Sunday*
_Doors Open at 9am and Racing starts at Noon.
*This is our new Sunday schedule moving forward_


----------



## bpalmer

Kevin Cole said:


> Mr.Palmer-
> 
> You can run the Sportsman TC class as long as you're not signed up for any of the other "higher" level TC classes.
> 
> There was a few at Ft.Wayne that ran the class that have much more experience than yourself.
> 
> *Sunday/Sunday/Sunday*
> _Doors Open at 9am and Racing starts at Noon.
> *This is our new Sunday schedule moving forward_


 thanks kevin...that is what i will do. i look forward to being there ! i think several of us may be coming uo on the 12th as well...see ya then ...oh and scrap the formalities would ya


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Hurricane Race Sportsman TC Tech question:

There is a different motor rule than what we typically run, but are any of the other rules different (weight, etc)?


----------



## Crptracer

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Hurricane Race Sportsman TC Tech question:
> 
> There is a different motor rule than what we typically run, but are any of the other rules different (weight, etc)?


Sportsman/Novice Sedan
Any 190mm 4wd Sedan chassis
Any Body…IE USGT or Protoform Race type bodies
Any 17.5 motor is allowed
Any Pre-mounted tire is allowed
ESC’s are open to what the racer has but encouraged to use the ROAR spec list of ESC

1380g weight


Thats straight from there post buddy hope that helps...:wave:


----------



## smokefan

Thanks Kevin and Angie for the Great place to race, I always have a great time at the Big Rug.


----------



## Railroader

Great layout Martini!!! You've been putting down some good ones lately, I greatly appreciate it.

Once again Kevin and Angie, thanks for such a great place to run.

Formal Notice: Regets ama is back in Arch-Nemsis™ status. Just when I think I have improved enough to give him a challenge he steps up his game and I can't catch him. GAME ON!!!


----------



## regets ama

Railroader said:


> Great layout Martini!!! You've been putting down some good ones lately, I greatly appreciate it.
> GAME ON!!!


Ditto to S Martin,,,,,,,inspiring tracks and well contructed.

GAME ON Mr T J

Archie,


----------



## martini13

WOW..Thanks to everyone that came out and ran Friday night and posted how much they liked the layout. For those that couldnt make it. Well Im sorry you couldnt make it. Maybe we will put it out for a Sunday race,but unless you show up you wont know when that'll be.Also thank Kevin and Bill maken it possable for me to get in late Thursday night to set it up.I think it made Friday night practice start sooner and I also had time to think the track out.So if Kevin and Bill dont mind me gettn in there early to put it down night before, plan on there being more tracks set to that degree.Oh yea there was a wheel dot placed on the track.:tongue: GO TEAM R/CAR:thumbsup:


----------



## hurtsogood369

Today was a horrible day at the races. Is it friday yet?


----------



## jonesy112

martini13 said:


> WOW..Thanks to everyone that came out and ran Friday night and posted how much they liked the layout. For those that couldnt make it. Well Im sorry you couldnt make it. Maybe we will put it out for a Sunday race,but unless you show up you wont know when that'll be.Also thank Kevin and Bill maken it possable for me to get in late Thursday night to set it up.I think it made Friday night practice start sooner and I also had time to think the track out.So if Kevin and Bill dont mind me gettn in there early to put it down night before, plan on there being more tracks set to that degree.Oh yea there was a wheel dot placed on the track.:tongue: GO TEAM R/CAR:thumbsup:


If we can get in thursday and you want a hand Martin, I got a "interesting" idea for a layout.


----------



## martini13

hurtsogood369 said:


> Today was a horrible day at the races. Is it friday yet?


Hey, thats my line..IS IT FRIDAY YET..


----------



## martini13

jonesy112 said:


> If we can get in thursday and you want a hand Martin, I got a "interesting" idea for a layout.


Sure put it on paper will lay it out.When it gets closer to Thursday Ill give Kevin and Bill a call.Pluse that'll give me an idea were to put you into the wall.


----------



## jonesy112

martini13 said:


> Sure put it on paper will lay it out.When it gets closer to Thursday Ill give Kevin and Bill a call.Pluse that'll give me an idea were to put you into the wall.


Lol i cant seem to keep my car away from yours. I need to turn myself a few times to get us even.

Plus this track will have a perfect spot for you to park me good!


----------



## jonesy112

And i just got done writing down the notes from the education Junior gave me in the first 1.3 seconds of the main. Holy crap ive never seen the old man get off the line like that.

I think he let me have TQ just so he could do that to me on the start


----------



## Railroader

It was brilliant. Like a cat playing with a mouse.


----------



## Castradamus

jonesy112 said:


> And i just got done writing down the notes from the education Junior gave me in the first 1.3 seconds of the main. Holy crap ive never seen the old man get off the line like that.
> 
> I think he let me have TQ just so he could do that to me on the start


That was a nice pass.


----------



## Crptracer

jonesy112 said:


> And i just got done writing down the notes from the education Junior gave me in the first 1.3 seconds of the main. Holy crap ive never seen the old man get off the line like that.
> 
> I think he let me have TQ just so he could do that to me on the start


 Did he do the LRP move without stripping the teeth off the spur!


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Did he do the LRP move without stripping the teeth off the spur!


He was in a hurry to get home and take nap!


----------



## martini13

Dont forget Bill Syder put a lap on the field.Over JR and Joensy. He didnt run the first heat or the main.Wish him and Miller good luck at SNOWBIRDS .


----------



## jonesy112

martini13 said:


> Dont forget Bill Syder put a lap on the field.Over JR and Joensy. He didnt run the first heat or the main.Wish him and Miller good luck at SNOWBIRDS .


he did?


----------



## cwoods34

Sydor always puts a lap on the field. If you've attended the annual Sydor Slam before you know why.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

This is what my cat thinks of my performance in the USGT main on Friday. (This is an actual photo of my cat sticking his tongue out).


----------



## regets ama

*track time*

For the month of February I would be interested in having Wednesday back for Roadcourse practice time,,,,,,,,,,,,that would mean we would have to build the track on wednesday but it would already be set for Friday.

If you concur, let's see if Kevin has any committments to the Oval types for that month,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

I think the Nemisis counterpart and I would benefit from the track time. And you?


----------



## redrider1940

regets ama said:


> For the month of February I would be interested in having Wednesday back for Roadcourse practice time,,,,,,,,,,,,that would mean we would have to build the track on wednesday but it would already be set for Friday.
> 
> If you concur, let's see if Kevin has any committments to the Oval types for that month,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> I think the Nemisis counterpart and I would benefit from the track time. And you?


I am not sure what the turnout has been on oval practice day. Maybe we could switch every other Wednesday?


----------



## Kevin Cole

The oval practice has been 19 on the high end, yet 5 last week.

When we concluded our Wednesday on-road practice program, shortly after racing dissolved to less than a few, we were in the 2-3 range at times.

Bill has been managing the oval practice & hobby shop on his own without me and the family having to come up to Indy yet another night. It works out well for Presley to have a "normal" night at home , doing homework, and getting too bed at a respectable time a 11 yr old should. Not too mention, it gives Angie & I a extra night to hit the books ourselves.

I'm not sure the availability of Martin or anyone else to come in and put in the lay-out on Wednesdays, so this is something I need to talk to my friends on Team R/CAR about...which includes Bill, Steve, and Mike.

Patience fellas, and we will see what we can do.


----------



## regets ama

Kevin Cole said:


> The oval practice has been 19 on the high end, yet 5 last week.
> 
> 
> Patience fellas, and we will see what we can do.


Excellent, it is and should be all about volume to keep the economics flowing. we never had 19 roadcourse practice participants in 2011. 

certainly understood and no reason for the cole family to take 2.5 hours of travel for 4 hours of practice when we could set it up ourselves and turn on the lap timer if Bill is around.

thanks for your advance consideration Kevin.


----------



## cwoods34

If Wednesday was PRACTICE ONLY I'd be there every week.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's some photos of the body I airbrushed for Smokefan. The one I sent him on my cell phone right after I painted it made the red look _pink_! I'm sure he's glad that the real color wasn't. Its a nice red red.

This paint is based upon a real car that's racing now. Obviously, the scheme we did was a more simple version of the real thing, but even so, it is still a really a cool looking concept.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's the one I did for myself. Its a Protoform LTC-R on my TC5/17.5. Yes, I like neon paints. I'm a neon-a-holic.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is an HPI McLaren F1 LM I painted for another racer.


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin Cole said:


> The oval practice has been 19 on the high end, yet 5 last week.
> 
> When we concluded our Wednesday on-road practice program, shortly after racing dissolved to less than a few, we were in the 2-3 range at times.
> 
> Bill has been managing the oval practice & hobby shop on his own without me and the family having to come up to Indy yet another night. It works out well for Presley to have a "normal" night at home , doing homework, and getting too bed at a respectable time a 11 yr old should. Not too mention, it gives Angie & I a extra night to hit the books ourselves.
> 
> I'm not sure the availability of Martin or anyone else to come in and put in the lay-out on Wednesdays, so this is something I need to talk to my friends on Team R/CAR about...which includes Bill, Steve, and Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patience fellas, and we will see what we can do.



Kevin even if we could only do a 2 a month wens night I would be interested in that...I would appreciate the opportunity to help you guys out in any way possible...I can also take care of any electrical needs u may have at the track also!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here is an HPI McLaren F1 LM I painted for another racer.


LOVE that body! The detail is excellent. And...is...that....NEON??!! :freak: That's the icing...

Did the Penske logos come with it, or did Jonesy cut those for you? That makes it really stand out.


----------



## Crptracer

Hello fellow R/car racers if you would be interested in attending regularly on a wens night for practice please post...not saying its gonna happen but everyone must realize the costs involved and that like any other track participation is nessacary...


----------



## smokefan

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Here's some photos of the body I airbrushed for Smokefan. The one I sent him on my cell phone right after I painted it made the red look _pink_! I'm sure he's glad that the real color wasn't. Its a nice red red.
> 
> This paint is based upon a real car that's racing now. Obviously, the scheme we did was a more simple version of the real thing, but even so, it is still a really a cool looking concept.


Man that car looks good Thanks again Scott!


----------



## Crptracer

Smoke u gonna do any racing on Fridays?


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Man that car looks good Thanks again Scott!


Looks 1,000,000X better than that orange and light blue scheme!!! :jest:


----------



## Crptracer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Here's the one I did for myself. Its a Protoform LTC-R on my TC5/17.5. Yes, I like neon paints. I'm a neon-a-holic.


I like the windshield nice touch Scott!

Steve


----------



## smokefan

Crptracer said:


> Smoke u gonna do any racing on Fridays?


It's hit and miss on Fri racing for me due to work, but we may try to do some more Fri racing soon :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Kevin even if we could only do a 2 a month wens night I would be interested in that...I would appreciate the opportunity to help you guys out in any way possible...I can also take care of any electrical needs u may have at the track also!


I'd also be glad to help set up for Wednesday practice/Friday racing. Martini beats me to the track every Friday so he's been the layout monster lately. Everybody take the time to thank him when you can!


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> Looks 1,000,000X better than that orange and light blue scheme!!! :jest:


Your reason for editing on this post is sheer lunacy.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Your reason for editing on this post is sheer lunacy.


Madness?


----------



## Railroader

Alright, I have spent the last 5 hours filling out an interview email for Cummins.

I want to race now. NOW I TELL YOU!!!

Is it Friday yet?!?!? :drunk:


----------



## martini13

INDYHOBBIES..WOW on the paint jobs:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Again, please stop posting pics of your new shells until I can afford to buy another. I gotta "airbrush" itch.

Very nice work guys!


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> Again, please stop posting pics of your new shells until I can afford to buy another. I gotta "airbrush" itch.
> 
> Very nice work guys!



so i shouldnt post any pics of the 12 i have going right now?


----------



## Kevin Cole

So, would any of those 12 be mine?


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> So, would any of those 12 be mine?


yeah, 2 of them


----------



## smokefan

And he's still up at 4 in the morning painting them lol


----------



## Kevin Cole

jonesy112 said:


> yeah, 2 of them


You are my hero...and the best painter known to man from Iowa
(Response from Jammer shortly)


----------



## Kevin Cole

I think we will try to alternate Wednesday practice days with the oval crew starting in Feb.

That said, the Cafe will not be open, fees need to paid(to Bill in the Hobby Shop), and the lay-out will be up to the guys whom decide to attend.

The first day for (February) Wednesday On-Road Practice will be Feb.8, with the next being Feb.22
(the Wednesday before the Hurricane race)
I will likely be at the track on the 22nd preparing for the weekends event.

If this new schedule works out and is well attended, it will be sustained in March and the remainder of the season.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

So if I go from 4 degree castor blocks on the front of my car to say, 2 degree, that makes it turn better, or worse?

Speaking of car bodies, here's a "beauty shot" of the new TRAXXAS Funny Car body that Courtney Force will be driving this year. Awesome!

I posted a couple more in the oval thread or you can go to the Traxxas site to see more and learn more about their sponsorship. I'm trying to get an R/C event set up through the Brownsburg Chamber with them. Just talking now.

http://traxxas.com/racing/news/Traxxas-Goes-Racing-Over-300mph-Courtney-Force


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The February schedule is now posted on the website:

http://www.rcarindy.com/hours.html

RCAR is open on Super Bowl Sunday! (You know, the Super Bowl would be a lot better if they raced R/C cars at halftime...)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Forgot the obligatory photo of Courtney Force...

Jonesy is single, right? Sounds like an arranged marriage if there ever was one! She probably likes guys from Iowa.


----------



## jonesy112

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Forgot the obligatory photo of Courtney Force...
> 
> Jonesy is single, right? Sounds like an arranged marriage if there ever was one! She probably likes guys from Iowa.


I usually try not to date people less famous than me, but I suppose i could make an exception this one time.


----------



## cwoods34

Personally I don't think she's attractive enough for you. I'd probably be ok with it, though.

Less caster does increase initial turn-in and out slightly, but takes away mid-corner rotation due to the decrease in camber gain. Going down to 2*, be sure to increase static camber by .5-1* and/or slightly increase the angle of the camber link (which will increase camber gain as the car rolls).

2* is a bit aggressive even for me. I would have front anti-dive with the 2* blocks, giving you about 3-3.5* caster..... I always run 4* blocks, or 6* blocks with pro-dive to give the car about 5*!!!


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Personally I don't think she's attractive enough for you. I'd probably be ok with it, though.
> 
> Less caster does increase initial turn-in and out slightly, but takes away mid-corner rotation due to the decrease in camber gain. Going down to 2*, be sure to increase static camber by .5-1* and/or slightly increase the angle of the camber link (which will increase camber gain as the car rolls).
> 
> 2* is a bit aggressive even for me. I would have front anti-dive with the 2* blocks, giving you about 3-3.5* caster..... I always run 4* blocks, or 6* blocks with pro-dive to give the car about 5*!!!


are you having a conversation with yourself. Or is this like jeopardy where we have to guess the question?


----------



## jonesy112

jonesy112 said:


> are you having a conversation with yourself. Or is this like jeopardy where we have to guess the question?


Nevermind, I was distracted by the picture of the funny car to notice the question hidden in there


----------



## Crptracer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Here's the one I did for myself. Its a Protoform LTC-R on my TC5/17.5. Yes, I like neon paints. I'm a neon-a-holic.





Kevin Cole said:


> I think we will try to alternate Wednesday practice days with the oval crew starting in Feb.
> 
> That said, the Cafe will not be open, fees need to paid(to Bill in the Hobby Shop), and the lay-out will be up to the guys whom decide to attend.
> 
> The first day for (February) Wednesday On-Road Practice will be Feb.8, with the next being Feb.22
> (the Wednesday before the Hurricane race)
> I will likely be at the track on the 22nd preparing for the weekends event.
> 
> If this new schedule works out and is well attended, it will be sustained in March and the remainder of the season.



Thank you Commisioner Cole for this opportunity we will not disappoint..I need the extra wheel time... ...see ya on the 8th

Also will the Friday (24th) before the hurricane be the regular Friday night program or will it be a practice night?


----------



## Crptracer

Okay I still have an extra TC6 for sell...PM me if interested


----------



## rockin_bob13

deleted


----------



## cwoods34

I'll take "Pay Attention Dude" for 400, Alex.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> I'll take "Pay Attention Dude" for 400, Alex.


pay attention to what? and whose alex?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

cwoods34 said:


> Less caster does increase initial turn-in and out slightly, but takes away mid-corner rotation due to the decrease in camber gain. Going down to 2*, be sure to increase static camber by .5-1* and/or slightly increase the angle of the camber link (which will increase camber gain as the car rolls).
> 
> 2* is a bit aggressive even for me. I would have front anti-dive with the 2* blocks, giving you about 3-3.5* caster..... I always run 4* blocks, or 6* blocks with pro-dive to give the car about 5*!!!


Um...am I actually supposed to be able to understand this? I feel like I'm helping my 15 year old daughter with calculus. I'm good up to about 5th grade math these days. :freak:

Signed, 

Clueless 

PS - I think you are telling me that: "car not good with 2 degree blocks. bad idea," yes?


----------



## Railroader

Yes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Crptracer said:


> Also will the Friday (24th) before the hurricane be the regular Friday night program or will it be a practice night?


Practice from 4pm-10pm


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> so i shouldnt post any pics of the 12 i have going right now?


Jerk.


----------



## PDK RACING

badsign said:


> jerk.


h8tr...


----------



## RustyS

dragrace said:


> I will be there Sunday for 1/12. Probadly not 17.5 for me. We may run Mod, i think some Cincy guys are coming to run...
> 
> Steve Dunn
> Indianapolis, IN


Where O'where did my little Dunn go? Where O'where could he be?


----------



## smokefan

We might be down Fri nite depending on work.


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> We might be down Fri nite depending on work.


DO IT. I'll have that motor, and let you test some secret stuff out.


----------



## smokefan

I like secret stuff


----------



## Railroader

Secret stuff annoys people and kills the hobby. I'm all about openness, and helping everyone. That makes it about the driving ability, not the secret weapon crap.


----------



## smokefan

Easy Tom we just messing with each other


----------



## dragrace

RustyS said:


> Where O'where did my little Dunn go? Where O'where could he be?


Hi Rusty,

I am in Boise, ID this week and for the next 6 months. I leave each Monday and return on Thursday each week. I have been trying to come and race but have been busy.

I will be there soon....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Crptracer

Rusty^^^^ I found him there he is right up there^^^


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> Secret stuff annoys people and kills the hobby. I'm all about openness, and helping everyone. That makes it about the driving ability, not the secret weapon crap.


There's a difference between secret and cheating. I have NEVER withheld information from someone who has just asked me. If it is that big of a concern, then ask.

I am testing a traction compound of sorts that is very cheap compared to other products.

I don't think something like that will kill the hobby.......


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Secret stuff annoys people and kills the hobby. I'm all about openness, and helping everyone. That makes it about the driving ability, not the secret weapon crap.


Just remember everything you love was once secret stuff! What I don't like is when people think there always gettin beat by the use of secret stuff.."U have to test before u offer to the rest" Black Ops Experimental mission statement..


----------



## Crptracer

Ken miller please email me...since u don't respond to txt.. I think I have ur work phone #


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*Flying People*

Did you guys see this on the news this morning? Pretty funny stuff. I've seen the flying witch before, but not flying people.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> There's a difference between secret and cheating. I have NEVER withheld information from someone who has just asked me. If it is that big of a concern, then ask.
> 
> I am testing a traction compound of sorts that is very cheap compared to other products.
> 
> I don't think something like that will kill the hobby.......


I don't have *any* concern with you cheating, *NONE*. But looking at this from an outside perspective of someone who doesn't know you, it makes R/Car look like the kind of track where some taunt others by letting them know that they have secrets. I hope that run-on sentence makes sense. 





Those who race at R/Car know is not a place where racers withhold things from one another. No one likes racing at a track where a clique of racers is faster and won't help others. If someone discovers a speed boost at R/Car, they genuinely share it amongst their fellow racers including visitors. Actually, they are extremely open in all areas and share setups, battery charging techniques, and others ways to help improve the racing overall at the track.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Just remember everything you love was once secret stuff!


Wut?!?!?


----------



## DestructoFox

Railroader said:


> Those who race at R/Car know is not a place where racers withhold things from one another. No one likes racing at a track where a clique of racers is faster and won't help others. If someone discovers a speed boost at R/Car, they genuinely share it amongst their fellow racers including visitors. Actually, they are extremely open in all areas and share setups, battery charging techniques, and others ways to help improve the racing overall at the track.


I hear ya Tom! I've had my good days and bad days at the track, but its always been the people at the track that keep me coming back for more.

Speaking of being helpful, as Mr. Pennington knows, I picked up an old Pro 10 pan car chassis last week to restore back to running shape. I figure once I get it in good enough shape, any help from the pan car regulars would be much appreciated. Nothing quite like going from rubber tire touring to foam tire pan car to muck things up.


----------



## cwoods34

I certainly hope that someone has enough common sense to understand that neither fellow racers NOR Kevin would tolerate ill-intentioned taunting of any sort, and reading of even only a handful of other posts would clearly indicate this.


----------



## regets ama

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Did you guys see this on the news this morning? Pretty funny stuff. I've seen the flying witch before, but not flying people.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> cool stuff, i hope the dude flying with the optic 6 transmitter on FM isnt really flying, his antenna is still collapsed.
> 
> i saw these at ama last year in a 5' size made of epp foam with pusher props. certainly the video has larger and more substantial items.
> 
> hope they weren't in a no-fly zone.
> 
> if you are a member of ama you will recieve automatic email notifications of no-fly zones for a specific time frame in your area, last year i happen to get two notices.


----------



## PDK RACING

When I leave the track I cry on the way home because you are all mean to me by not letting me win. So I have no fun. Every time I walk by someone else’s pits they cover all the equipment. I asked black ops for help and they gave me disinformation that was the opposite of what should have been done, plus JONESY punched me in the stomach because I asked for help. Someone left notes on my car saying GO HOME SLOW POKE, That’s okay because I have secrets that will go to the grave with me...:wave::wave:

Yes I have a tick that makes me this way A SMART A$$


----------



## Railroader

Put down the mouse and step away from the keyboard!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Wut?!?!?


I'm sayin nothin goes on the market without secret testing IE: new types of beer,cars,sandwiches etc


----------



## jtsbell

My secret is BLUE&ORANGE.


----------



## DestructoFox

PDK RACING said:


> When I leave the track I cry on the way home because you are all mean to me by not letting me win. So I have no fun. Every time I walk by someone else’s pits they cover all the equipment. I asked black ops for help and they gave me disinformation that was the opposite of what should have been done, plus JONESY punched me in the stomach because I asked for help. Someone left notes on my car saying GO HOME SLOW POKE, That’s okay because I have secrets that will go to the grave with me...:wave::wave:
> 
> Yes I have a tick that makes me this way A SMART A$$


That was good for a couple of laughs.


----------



## Crptracer

jtsbell said:


> My secret is BLUE&ORANGE.


Well that's a real tough hint to figure out... Your not real good a keepin secrets..


----------



## Crptracer

PDK RACING said:


> When I leave the track I cry on the way home because you are all mean to me by not letting me win. So I have no fun. Every time I walk by someone else’s pits they cover all the equipment. I asked black ops for help and they gave me disinformation that was the opposite of what should have been done, plus JONESY punched me in the stomach because I asked for help. Someone left notes on my car saying GO HOME SLOW POKE, That’s okay because I have secrets that will go to the grave with me...:wave::wave:
> 
> Yes I have a tick that makes me this way A SMART A$$


Hey that's Wierd the same thing happened to me at a brothel...Jonesy looks a lot different in a wig...yuk...


----------



## cwoods34

CAREFUL...... don't say the "S" word!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

regets ama said:


> Hope they weren't in a no-fly zone.
> 
> if you are a member of ama you will recieve automatic email notifications of no-fly zones for a specific time frame in your area, last year i happen to get two notices.


I am an AMA member and just recieved a notice. They have placed a no fly zone on the entire Indianapolis area for the Superbowl. All the R/C airplane clubs have to cease flying of any kind from 4:30 PM until Midnight on Sunday. So, even if the weather is as nice as it is today...no R/C flying! No Estes rockets either... That one definately makes sense.

Here's the Official NOTAM if you are interested. Item #4 is the model aircraft mention: http://02b954f.netsolhost.com/images/Super_Bowl_Indianapolis_2-4708.pdf

If you contact them, you definately shouldn't use the screen name "Black Ops" ...!


----------



## hurtsogood369

Hey jonsey112. It's time for a funny hat race at rcar.


----------



## jonesy112

hurtsogood369 said:


> Hey jonsey112. It's time for a funny hat race at rcar.


lol, that is still the best comment that I have ever heard on a message board anywhere


----------



## BadSign

PDK RACING said:


> When I leave the track I cry on the way home...


And I thought it was just the short jokes!


----------



## redrider1940

[/QUOTE]Speaking of being helpful, as Mr. Pennington knows, I picked up an old Pro 10 pan car chassis last week to restore back to running shape. I figure once I get it in good enough shape, any help from the pan car regulars would be much appreciated. Nothing quite like going from rubber tire touring to foam tire pan car to muck things up.[/QUOTE]

Sweet... I assume you are going to be joining the WGT racers. I just started in that group a couple of weeks ago. What a blast to drive. 

There are a great group of people running these cars and are all very helpful. Well except for that Rusty.. he took my 1/12 away one day and did a complete set-up on his HUDY system for me... HOW AWESOME IS THAT!

-Kenyon

P.S. We need more WGT and 1/12 racers on Sunday!


----------



## smokefan

we are not going to make it for Fri racing


----------



## Crptracer

smokefan said:


> we are not going to make it for Fri racing


Dude it's only wens... Don't give up hope yet!!!


----------



## jonesy112

jtsbell said:


> My secret is BLUE&ORANGE.


speaking of blue and orange.....


----------



## DestructoFox

redrider1940 said:


> Sweet... I assume you are going to be joining the WGT racers. I just started in that group a couple of weeks ago. What a blast to drive.
> 
> There are a great group of people running these cars and are all very helpful. Well except for that Rusty.. he took my 1/12 away one day and did a complete set-up on his HUDY system for me... HOW AWESOME IS THAT!
> 
> -Kenyon
> 
> P.S. We need more WGT and 1/12 racers on Sunday!


Well, for the time being it'll be a practice car until I get better electronics, my budget is pretty low. If you guys will accept at 235mm wide pan car, (vs WGT's 200mm) sure, I'll hop in.


----------



## jtsbell

jonesy112 said:


> speaking of blue and orange.....


I bet thats Cody A. new ride.


----------



## jtsbell

You didn't put ROCK STAR on the wing.


----------



## jonesy112

jtsbell said:


> You didn't put ROCK STAR on the wing.


The decals are in my gear bag at my house, it will be on there by sunday


----------



## smokefan

When the type c bodies get back in stock i will have to have Jonesy paint one up.


----------



## BadSign

Do you WGT guys mind an F1 out there with you on Fridays?


----------



## PDK RACING

BadSign said:


> Do you WGT guys mind an F1 out there with you on Fridays?


Run a single cell with foams and run it in 12th. Im coming out friday. Been workimg on my house and moving work from carmel to lebanon. Been real busy and need some relief. I wish someone would come out and run them. I know where i could get one used well taken care of. But no one runs them. Remember the two guys who ran silver cans with foam. They where fast.


----------



## BadSign

I'll have a 2 cell 21.5 on foams


----------



## martini13

COOL body jonesy:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

BTW Steve thanks for the great layouts u been putting down for all of us.


----------



## PDK RACING

Steve you have the lay-out done yet. Make it fast and flowing and open.


----------



## jonesy112

PDK RACING said:


> Steve you have the lay-out done yet. Make it fast and flowing and open.


Me and Steve are collaborating on the layout for this week 

I'll apologize to everyone now, my mind shouldn't be trusted at times


----------



## DestructoFox

jonesy112 said:


> Me and Steve are collaborating on the layout for this week
> 
> I'll apologize to everyone now, my mind shouldn't be trusted at times


So you're saying its gonna be as good as last week's layout?


----------



## DestructoFox

BadSign said:


> I'll have a 2 cell 21.5 on foams


I've been thinking that I'll end up with 2 cell and silvercan in my pro10 car when its done, should be interesting... :freak:


----------



## jonesy112

DestructoFox said:


> So you're saying its gonna be as good as last week's layout?


Either that or you guys will never let me come up with a design again


----------



## Crptracer

Dude I love my iPhone it's cool to be able to watch the birds live on my phone... There running onroad practice right now at 6 in the morning awesome!


----------



## PDK RACING

Crptracer said:


> Dude I love my iPhone it's cool to be able to watch the birds live on my phone... There running onroad practice right now at 6 in the morning awesome!


Post a link


----------



## PDK RACING

BadSign said:


> I'll have a 2 cell 21.5 on foams


it does not matter im going to stick ya in the wall on lap three.lol


----------



## bpalmer

PDK RACING said:


> Post a link


http://snowbirdnationals.com/live.htm


----------



## jtsbell

Cody & I won't be there Sunday.Cody has to help mom move.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Attention*

The track will be closed Mondays & Wednesdays moving forward,
with Thursdays becoming the practice day alternating Oval to On-Road every other week.

Next Thursday will be On-Road Practice.

Bill will be there with the Hobby Shop open, Angie & I will not be at the track most Thursdays,
therefore the Cafe will not be open on Thursday evenings.

If attendance increases enough to warrant opening the Cafe, we certainly will do so.

The practice fee is only five dollars, please pay Bill in the Hobby Shop.

The website & track calendars will be updated ASAP.
Thank you
__________________


----------



## BadSign

PDK RACING said:


> it does not matter im going to stick ya in the wall on lap three.lol


Just like old times.


----------



## charlie2755

jtsbell said:


> Cody & I won't be there Sunday.Cody has to help mom move.


Week 3. 2 drops already. I thought you wanted to run for points?


----------



## Fasthound

Anyone recognize what wheels/tires the TC guys are running at Snowbirds?


----------



## jonesy112

Fasthound said:


> Anyone recognize what wheels/tires the TC guys are running at Snowbirds?


Jaco blues are the only tire allowed, and I'm pretty sure you have to buy your race tires from them down at the birds


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks for posting the snowbirds live link. Watching oval now, was the on-road counter or clock-wise?


----------



## martini13

Im sure the layout that is put down on Thursday(on-road practice) will be the layout for Friday night.


----------



## martini13

Charlie will there be any post of the Sunday points or will they be on the wall at the track? You might have told me I cant remeber:tongue:


----------



## martini13

Friday yet?????


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> Friday yet?????


Only 2.66666_ hours away.


----------



## bpalmer

Railroader said:


> Only 2.66666_ hours away.


only 19.750 hours till my next carpet race !


----------



## Crptracer

Ahh not sure if I'll make martini to help ya woke up this morning with a temp of 103..suk.. But I'm fighting it...


----------



## AquaRacer

*It's Friday !!!!*

It's Friday and less than. 12 hours for some Friday night racing!!!!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## martini13

Awwwwwww yea....its friday. Now the next 6hrs are gonna drag on..


----------



## jonesy112

Tom......if you post a Rebecca black video today I'm going to kick you in the shin tonight. Just letting you know lol


----------



## PDK RACING

jonesy112 said:


> Tom......if you post a Rebecca black video today I'm going to kick you in the shin tonight. Just letting you know lol







I got you tom lol kick my shins i will kick your ding ding...lol


----------



## charlie2755

martini13 said:


> Charlie will there be any post of the Sunday points or will they be on the wall at the track? You might have told me I cant remeber:tongue:


I'll bring them Sunday. I'm not sure if I can put an excel file on here.


----------



## Railroader

charlie2755 said:


> I'll bring them Sunday. I'm not sure if I can put an excel file on here.


Go to the print options and print as a ".pdf" file. You should be able to attach that on here.


----------



## Railroader

PDK RACING said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
> 
> I got you tom lol kick my shins i will kick your ding ding...lol


I knew I could count on one of the guys to carry the burden.

I offer you NOT-Rebecca Black


----------



## surfer kev

*track direction*

I do not run on road but why do you guys always run clockwise? ever thought about running counter clock wise? my 2¢ and curiousity


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

surfer kev said:


> I do not run on road but why do you guys always run clockwise? ever thought about running counter clock wise? my 2¢ and curiousity


I noticed they were running counter-clockwise at the Snowbirds. I've always assumed we were run clockwise at RCAR because the best _protective_ wall was on the west end of the track...WHAM! (yes, I'm quite familiar with that sound myself... )

But, then I raced _Oval_ at RCAR and they run that the counter-clockwise way...like they do at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway.

Beats me, but I'm still new at this.


----------



## PDK RACING

surfer kev said:


> I do not run on road but why do you guys always run clockwise? ever thought about running counter clock wise? my 2¢ and curiousity


We have ran both at rcar. But 99% of the time it is clock-wise, It never bothered me to go anti clock wise.


----------



## jtsbell

Charlie we do want to run for points but there our some things you don't plan on that happens.Just like the first points race was after Ft.Wayne my daughter said no to two days of racing,so that ended that,and when mom says she needs help you better be there


----------



## cwoods34

PDK RACING said:


> We have ran both at rcar. But 99% of the time it is clock-wise, It never bothered me to go anti clock wise.


Counter-clockwise is NO different in my opinion. It takes maybe 3-5 laps to get used to. 

Be there for 17.5 tonight......


----------



## surfer kev

*track direction*

I just was told one of the reasons they are running counter-clock wise is so the carpet lays the same way for both groups. this is what sparked my interest and something to keep in mind. good luck to all tonight


----------



## cwoods34

Oval and roadcourse use different parts of the track.........


----------



## regets ama

surfer kev said:


> I do not run on road but why do you guys always run clockwise? ever thought about running counter clock wise? my 2¢ and curiousity


Believe it or not, it goes back to the old old old days of where the driver sat in the car. in the usa the roadcourse went clockwise while in europe (driver's seat on the right) the roadcourse went counterclockwise.

so then you must have another question,,,,,why would that matter? 

believe it or not, it has to do with the driver's perspective in the car and cornering. there's one more aspect to this whole equation and for that answer you will need to see me, not that i am old old old.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The one year that I did go to the Snowbirds I was running touring car oval with rubber tires & stock car bodies (with spoilers). I can't remember which round (or the main), but we were the 1st heat race that immediately followed the on-road race. At that time, on-road was still running clock-wise and oval was running counter-clockwise.

For the 1st few minutes of the run, a lot of us were struggling getting traction since we were running against the groove that the on-road racing had built up. In addistion to being loose, you had to take into acount that slick rubber tires stick like glue to ice when running oval. 

The best way I can describe the grip level is how it feels about 30 minutes before racing starts on Friday nights. If you hit your line right your car will stick, but miss by a little bit and you would either spin or drift to the wall.

----------

Since that time, a lot of big events (Snowbirds) that are on-road/oval during the same day(s) have gone to running the on-road run counter-clockwise. This seems to have the least negative effect on the oval guys after the switch.


----------



## Kevin Cole

With the modern quality of the ozite & the new backing that is used on the carpet, the directional wear is minimal...particularly with carpet less than five years old.

At R/CAR it has become a preference deal, we have several guys that prefer the counter clockwise direction, and the track always will try to keep the racers happy.

We do have a small group that will not run at all if the direction is clockwise, with the current economy and drop in on-road numbers, I cannot afford to lose racers for something so minor, so we will stick with what we have been doing.

The family and I will be at the track at 3:30 today, lets have a great Friday Night.


----------



## PDK RACING

I remember some class rules wanted you to run the heats opposite to the mains but it is too hard to build a track suitable to run both directions.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> With the modern quality of the ozite & the new backing that is used on the carpet, the directional wear is minimal...particularly with carpet less than five years old.
> 
> At R/CAR it has become a preference deal, we have several guys that prefer the counter clockwise direction, and the track always will try to keep the racers happy.
> 
> *We do have a small group that will not run at all if the direction is clockwise*, with the current economy and drop in on-road numbers, I cannot afford to lose racers for something so minor, so we will stick with what we have been doing.


I came to post this ^^^. I remember last year at Snowbirds time we ran a night or two with anti-clockwise direction and a couple people were visibly angry. Said they wouldn't be back until we ran correctly. Obviously, "correctly", isn't the right word, but the point was well made. I have never heard someone say they wouldn't race if we ran clockwise. The best way to get the most amount of racers is the way I am in favor of (I have a better chance of not _finishing last_ that way).


----------



## BadSign

surfer kev said:


> I do not run on road but why do you guys always run clockwise? ever thought about running counter clock wise? my 2¢ and curiousity


Oval racing is a distinctly american tradition, and the dirt tracks that americans raced on in the early 20th century were horse tracks. Since horses turned left, the race cars turned left.

I would imagine road racing is mostly right turns due to the early dominance of british racing and right side drivers seat, but I could be wrong there. Australians race ovals as well, but they keep the driver on the right and make only right hand turns.


----------



## surfer kev

*sorry*

I thought this was a simple question...I do not mean to cause kaos........Sorry :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DestructoFox

Well, looks like I'll be calling it close again, but I WILL be there for USGT tonight.


----------



## charlie2755

I have posted the Sunday points series update on the results thread for any interested.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

surfer kev said:


> I thought this was a simple question...I do not mean to cause kaos........Sorry :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I learned a lot. Good discussion I thought.


----------



## DestructoFox

Had a good time tonight. Had the fan on my motor continued to run, I probably wouldn't have nearly cooked it in the main. I'll be back Sunday with Martini's motor and a new fan, so watch out!


----------



## davidl

Kevin Cole said:


> ......We do have a small group that will not run at all if the direction is clockwise, with the current economy and drop in on-road numbers, I cannot afford to lose racers for something so minor, so we will stick with what we have been doing....


But those guys aren't showing up anyway, are they?


----------



## Kevin Cole

yes, a couple guys that race here weekly have that view point.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*This Sunday...Super Bowl Sunday*

*Doors Open at 9am
Racing starts at Noon*

*2 Rounds & Mains for $10*

_This should allow racing to be finished by 4pm and give everyone time to get home for the Big Game...
even if you have a couple hours of travel time._

_Reminder_-It is Week#3 of the Sunday Point Series


----------



## Railroader

Best night of racing evar!!!1!

1. BQ Finish
b. Bump to A-main
3. Not last.
4. ?????
5. Profit!!!

Then Shallo's with Jonesy and Creech.

Does it get any better?

New official after onroad racing hangout: Shallo's


----------



## Railroader

Seriously, I had a GREAT night and am very thankful to the Cole family (including Zane and Presley), for what they are giving us. We have a great place to hang out with friends/family and race.


----------



## Railroader

charlie2755 said:


> I have posted the Sunday points series update on the results thread for any interested.


Thanks!


----------



## Railroader

How about that layout tonight?!?! Props to martini13 for his hard work!


----------



## Railroader

Only 159 hours, 32 minutes and 1 seconds till next Friday racing!!!


----------



## Railroader

Six in a row... what have I sunk to?!?


----------



## Crptracer

Dude 6 just isn't right...


----------



## Fasthound

6 in a row, Tom is seeing double rainbows across the sky...


----------



## Crptracer

Does anyone know if the Chris Leach @ the birds is the same one that runs at the rug..


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> New official after onroad racing hangout: Shallo's


Hmm, that's on my way home- it is the one at County Line Mall, right?

Even though I didn't break my car, and I didn't finish last, I declare last night my worst night of racing ever. I had to move over and let Tom by in a qualifier.

Insert sad cat picture here.


----------



## BadSign

*XRay T3 for sale*

For any of you sportsman or USGT guys looking for another chassis, I am putting my T3 up for sale. 
Started as a T3R, but now has an exotek lipo chassis, front gear differential, and adjustable upper bulkheads for camber links.

$200 for locals


----------



## BadSign

*Happy Birthday!*

So I hit a milestone next Saturday. Since our day is packed (kids are in a music contest all day), my wife decided to surprise me early...


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> So I hit a milestone next Saturday. Since our day is packed (kids are in a music contest all day), my wife decided to surprise me early...


That's awesome!!!


----------



## cwoods34

I tested my home-brew tire dope last night. Had the fastest lap 2nd and 3rd rounds by a tenth. Stuck all evening..... didn't get loose ONCE. If anyone has an empty Death Grip/Jack/etc bottle I'm gonna hopefully make a large bottle of it and dish out some samples to those interested! Come see me anytime!


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Hmm, that's on my way home- it is the one at County Line Mall, right?


Yup, that's the place. Be prepared to have your universe expanded. Just ask Tim Creech. :drunk:


BadSign said:


> Even though I didn't break my car, and I didn't finish last, I declare last night my worst night of racing ever. I had to move over and let Tom by in a qualifier.
> 
> Insert sad cat picture here.


No, this deserves a "kitteh" pic.












BadSign said:


> So I hit a milestone next Saturday. Since our day is packed (kids are in a music contest all day), my wife decided to surprise me early...


That is cool. A friend who used to restore cars had that saying on a t-shirt. MY 40th went by last year with a nice whimper.



BadSign said:


> For any of you sportsman or USGT guys looking for another chassis, I am putting my T3 up for sale.
> Started as a T3R, but now has an exotek lipo chassis, front gear differential, and adjustable upper bulkheads for camber links.
> 
> $200 for locals


Great price!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

cwoods34 said:


> I tested my home-brew tire dope last night. Had the fastest lap 2nd and 3rd rounds by a tenth. Stuck all evening..... didn't get loose ONCE. If anyone has an empty Death Grip/Jack/etc bottle I'm gonna hopefully make a large bottle of it and dish out some samples to those interested! Come see me anytime!


Sounds like you may have the makings af a future side business Cody! Now you just need distribution and a good name and capitol and MSDS sheets and OSHA inspections and legal counsel and liability insurance and tradmark fees and...


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Now you just need ... a good name ...


I think "Cody Woods" is a fine American name!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Yup, that's the place. Be prepared to have your universe expanded. Just ask Tim Creech. :drunk:


What a way to celebrate your first on-road win eh?

Beer number 1 - "ill have a bud light"
Beer number 2 - "Yeah, give me one of those" (pointing at the Hopslam Imperial I.P.A. that TJ just ordered) Then proceeds to chug half of it.

Nothing like running the fence


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Yup, that's the place. Be prepared to have your universe expanded. Just ask Tim Creech. :drunk:


Been there, drank that. Love it.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Been there, drank that. Love it.


You've had Hopslam?!?!


----------



## Railroader

surfer kev said:


> I thought this was a simple question...I do not mean to cause kaos........Sorry :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


No chaos!!! It was a great question, I learned a lot.


----------



## BadSign

No, but spent some time and $ at Shallo's. Used to have a meeting place of CART/ ChampCar fans there.


----------



## surfer kev

*Shallos*

Is this the address 8811 Hardegan Street Indianapolis, IN 46227


----------



## Railroader

surfer kev said:


> Is this the address 8811 Hardegan Street Indianapolis, IN 46227


Yup, that's the place. About 1/2 mile from my home.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> No, but spent some time and $ at Shallo's. Used to have a meeting place of CART/ ChampCar fans there.


OK, my preconceived ideas of you were accurate for the most part. :dude:




Hopslam gets a 100/100 from this guy: I concur with him.

Also, 10 minute review for a single beer.


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> Yup, that's the place. About 1/2 mile from my home.


I definitely want to try it now.


----------



## regets ama

cwoods34 said:


> I'm gonna hopefully make a large bottle of it and dish out some samples to those interested! Come see me anytime!


YES, I would like to try out your newest product, seems the bottle disappeared from my pit area before I could give it a try, I hope it was you that took it.

Really nice A main drive by Jonesy to a win, probably the best consistent drive I have watched of him. Cody has a fast car and may have been chasing him down at the end. I suspect the Legend may be looking at a new MRI or XRAY but he did get his TC 6 working for the main. Good to see the nemisis represent us B-main-ers in the A by bumping in. I really worked hard to catch him in the B but ran out of laps? I must say the 17.5 B main drivers were superbly courteous and allowed me to chase the nemisis freely. Thanks to all of you involved.

Creach may be hooked in turning left and RIGHT, nice run.

After the races I had Dominick drive my 17.5, and in 10 laps he was running faster laps than I had all night. I believe we will soon have a new TC competitor, and he has some skills.

Lastly, nice to see David L "playing nice with others",,,,,,,,,,,,,(inside comment)

Thanks to Steve and crew for a fun layout.

Kevin, time to start excersising those thumbs for some 3D flights!


----------



## cwoods34

Yes, I took the bottle!

I had the fastest car, and the last minute was running Legend and Jonesy back down. I shouldnt have made that bobble while I had the lead. After pulling 3 seconds ahead of Jonesy I put it on "cruise control", which was a mistake. I seem to drive worse when I'm relaxed!!!


----------



## PDK RACING

Railroader said:


> I think "Cody Woods" is a fine American name!


How about CW tractiont compound. No shit it sticks.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Crptracer said:


> Does anyone know if the Chris Leach @ the birds is the same one that runs at the rug..



Yes it is.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

cwoods34 said:


> I'm gonna hopefully make a large bottle of it and dish out some samples to those interested! Come see me anytime!


How about "_Woods Goods Wicked Wubber Wipe_"?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My daughter, yes my daughter, asked me to go to the IMS Museum today. She likes it there. It was crowded with all sorts of football fans who also apparently like racing. License plates from everywhere. 

Anyway, Helio Castroneves was there! We got to say hello to him. He's a small guy but very friendly and enjoying talking to people. I guess most of the drivers are about his size. He was there with Fox Sports shooting something. I never did figure out what. 

They have redone all of the cars at the museum and the arrangement of them. Much different than a year ago when I was there. Yes, every girl who goes there has to have her pic made with the "Tropical Rose" car. 

Dan Wheldon was highlighted on the wall of photos of course. That's still a tough pill to swallow.

Looking forward to racing tomorrow!


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be there for 17.5 again...... I'm pretty sure I mixed more of my stuff the same as I was using last night..... I have plenty and it's free, so come see me. It'll seem a little "runny" compared to the thickness of Paragon but most other compounds have the viscocity of water!


----------



## Crptracer

What Cody has been working on for traction compound and tire cleaner is our "B.O.S.S" tire system...B.lack O.ps S.ecret S.auce...


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> My daughter, yes my daughter, asked me to go to the IMS Museum today. She likes it there. It was crowded with all sorts of football fans who also apparently like racing. License plates from everywhere.
> 
> Anyway, Helio Castroneves was there! We got to say hello to him. He's a small guy but very friendly and enjoying talking to people. I guess most of the drivers are about his size. He was there with Fox Sports shooting something. I never did figure out what.


I've got a piece of large illustration board with 3 of Penske's Indy-winning drivers- Castro-Neves, Hornish, and DeFerran. One of these days I'll atually draw something on it!

Also, my wife surprised me with an early birthday present today- a 3 lap ride around the Speedway in the 2-seat IndyCar, probably piloted ny Davey Hamilton! I started fumbling my words when I was reading it, I couldn't believe it!


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> What Cody has been working on for traction compound and tire cleaner is our "B.O.S.S" tire system...B.lack O.ps S.ecret S.auce...


BOSS Tire System. That's how we roll. Still figuring out a decent cleaner..... I have 3 or 4 "recipes" that work well but I'm going for cost. I'd like to sell a 4oz bottle of each in a combo for $10-12....... testing away!

Some guys are using Naptha, which works good no doubt. I'm trying to find a combination involving that but with a non-offensive odor and maybe a slightly longer "flashing" time so it removes scrub rings easier.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

cwoods34 said:


> ...so it removes scrub rings easier.


From SC Johnson wax....Scrubbing Bubbles!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> Also, my wife surprised me with an early birthday present today- a 3 lap ride around the Speedway in the 2-seat IndyCar, probably piloted ny Davey Hamilton! I started fumbling my words when I was reading it, I couldn't believe it!


Better hang on tight to that woman, she's a keeper!

At the museum, they also had the new Dallara chassis...it was amazing to look at. 

It is right next to Helio's winning car.


----------



## BadSign

I dig the sidepods on the new car, but I hate that nose. Can't they just make a higher down force wing and a short nose, rather than sticking that tiny thing way out to the front to the cantilever the downforce? The proportions look awful with it out there.


----------



## RustyS

BadSign said:


> I dig the sidepods on the new car, but I hate that nose. Can't they just make a higher down force wing and a short nose, rather than sticking that tiny thing way out to the front to the cantilever the downforce? The proportions look awful with it out there.


I agree, the pod is awesome and should be aerodynamic as all get out. It looks like it would provide some additional downforce also. The nose does need to be shortened and fattened up a bit. looks like a husky pencil sticking out there.


----------



## BadSign

RustyS said:


> I agree, the pod is awesome and should be aerodynamic as all get out. It looks like it would provide some additional downforce also. The nose does need to be shortened and fattened up a bit. looks like a husky pencil sticking out there.


Yeah, I wish someone else would jump in and make some aero pieces- maybe next year. Looks like they need to get the engine mapping straightened out first.


----------



## cwoods34

Had a blast today. The compound and cleaner kept the car stuck all day. Chuck tried the compound with Death Grip cleaner and didn't like it. I'm not sure if it was that cleaner or the Paragon he previously used on the tires. The BOSS system worked alright at first, but got MUCH better when the bite came up. We'll see how well it works at the Hurricane race, as traction should come up well!

I'll be there Thursday to burn up some packs!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I had a lot of fun too today. Kevin, it was just right doing the two heats and a main. Got home in plenty of time for the game. My 17.5 car was driving much better than my USGT. Steve M. gave me some pointers that I'm going to work on before next week. Good suggestions...thanks Steve!

I also enjoyed the fact that Kevin just said what "place" I was in each time when the race ended. He didn't use the word "LAST." Instead, he just said something like "5th" or "6th." That sounds much better than "LAST!"


----------



## martini13

Hey Kevin I noticed that the oval results were posted under Friday night on-road page.Sure you already knew that


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Where are people getting their "rear bumpers" for their cars? Does anyone make a rear bumper for XRAY cars?

----------

Had fun today. Didn't do bad with a tub chassis TC4. Thanks for running a quick program today.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Where are people getting their "rear bumpers" for their cars? Does anyone make a rear bumper for XRAY cars?
> 
> ----------
> 
> Had fun today. Didn't do bad with a tub chassis TC4. Thanks for running a quick program today.


Home made. Just a piece of thin plexiglas with a couple body posts pointing backward.


----------



## CrEeChEr98

jonesy112 said:


> What a way to celebrate your first on-road win eh?
> 
> Beer number 1 - "ill have a bud light"
> Beer number 2 - "Yeah, give me one of those" (pointing at the Hopslam Imperial I.P.A. that TJ just ordered) Then proceeds to chug half of it.
> 
> Nothing like running the fence


When is round two. I think I can still feel it lol. I have always said. Go big or go home. I went big. And then went home too:wave:


----------



## Railroader

You went Epic.

Round two might have to wait a couple Fridays for me. Probably heading to Northern Michigan this week.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I have a question about rear kick-up with touring cars.

On my VTA cars, I like to run some kick-up. Since the VTA rears are 31mm, it seems like you are always trying to free up the car. Yesterday I was running a bit of rear kick-up on my USGT car, but the car was a bit loose on power in the corners. 

Would running no kick-up have helped the rear of the car be more planted?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*1978 Trans Am body - Finally!*

Don't know if this is old news or new news, but its news to me! Saw this in the VTA forums. Not legal for VTA, but still highly desirable for those of us who graduated high school in 1978!

Could run in USGT, right?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

That is an HPI Firebird. For addtional info on some of the newest HPI stuff, check out this HPI link (http://www.hpiracing.com/kitinfo/nurnberg/)

There are a few pics of a 1/10 Focus RS and a Falken Porsche GT3 body


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I have a question about rear kick-up with touring cars.
> 
> On my VTA cars, I like to run some kick-up. Since the VTA rears are 31mm, it seems like you are always trying to free up the car. Yesterday I was running a bit of rear kick-up on my USGT car, but the car was a bit loose on power in the corners.
> 
> Would running no kick-up have helped the rear of the car be more planted?


kick up reduces grip on corner exit...no kick or pro squat would be better.. although pro squat arms angled upward would give u less rear grip on entry and more mid corner steering until u get on the gas as you are resisting weight transfer.. so basically if your at neutral most of the way thru the corner pro squat may give u that free'd up feel...:wave: maybe less rear toe..


----------



## BadSign

New (to me) ride arrived today- I will need some Black (Ops) Magic, as I've switched back to the light side...


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> New (to me) ride arrived today- I will need some Black (Ops) Magic, as I've switched back to the light side...


gees i could have sold you one of those!!!


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> New (to me) ride arrived today- I will need some Black (Ops) Magic, as I've switched back to the light side...


That was fast (and easy)!!! 6 or 6.1?


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> gees i could have sold you one of those!!!


Saw your ads, but price was out of my league!



Railroader said:


> That was fast (and easy)!!! 6 or 6.1?


6. I'll get more parts later (gear diff?)


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Saw your ads, but price was out of my league!)


u could have shot me a price i only had 4 of them


----------



## BadSign

My bad. Sorry!


----------



## Crptracer

its okay down to 1


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> 6. I'll get more parts later (gear diff?)


Definitely get a gear diff. for the rear. Regets ama (_arch-nemsis_) has a 6 and has a great setup.


----------



## cwoods34

There are about 5 around here that I could win with. Pick a driving style, then find the appropriate driver and steal their setup. Me and Jonesy are AGGRESSIVE drivers...... Mr. Vaught's car has a smooth neutral feel. Junior's is "cruise control" ready, as is Matt Young's (I set his up).


----------



## smokefan

Just buy Jr car when he gets his new serpent


----------



## jonesy112

smokefan said:


> Just buy Jr car when he gets his new serpent


Too late, he already bought, run, and sold his serpent......


----------



## smokefan

He didn't like it huh


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> He didn't like it huh


Apparently they aren't the easiest cars to drive.....


----------



## smokefan

So he back to running associated


----------



## cwoods34

Until Jonesy failed about the 3:00 mark yesterday, Associated was running top 3 in the main. I think Martin sneaked ahead of him.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Until Jonesy failed about the 3:00 mark yesterday, Associated was running top 3 in the main. I think Martin sneaked ahead of him.


It was way later than the 3 minute mark...i lead the first 24 laps, it was that damn 25th one that the corner jumped out

Yeah he did. Associated made up 2/3s of the A main though


----------



## BadSign

I like it to turn when I want and not turn too much
Neutral is good, I can't handle an overly agressive car. I really like the feel of a gear diff vs. solid front axle. I'll try the slipper for a while, first.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I like it to turn when I want and not turn too much
> Neutral is good, I can't handle an overly agressive car. I really like the feel of a gear diff vs. solid front axle. I'll try the slipper for a while, first.


I ran a gear dif in front and a ball diff in the rear for my TA05, but I like the handling a lot more when I went with a spool in front and the gear diff in teh rear.

My TC6.1 has a spool front and a gear rear.


----------



## martini13

x-ray did have the fastest lap w/gear diffs. I think I figured somethen out but it wasnt till the mains. muu haaahaaaa:devil:


----------



## martini13

If I can finish in the top 3. Its a good day at the RUG.:thumbsup:


----------



## martini13

FRIDAY YET!!!!!...THERE IT IS..:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

I really like the TC6 not sure what the point of the 6.1 was...they should go back to the 6/5 parts keep the 6.1sway bar system and go to the dual bell crank east west servo mount and add a removable post between the top and bottom deck for flex and go back to the toe block set up so the arms won't keep coming loose..call it TC7 or whatever I've never seen a company that just keeps getting in there own way.....


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Until Jonesy failed about the 3:00 mark yesterday, Associated was running top 3 in the main. I think Martin sneaked ahead of him.


Well that's because u guys were wheeling them!! Could've been redcats wouldn't have made a difference...


----------



## Crptracer

Judging by what's being said after the birds about the serpent it's kinda like the corally..fast durable and edgy....but with less expensive parts...its all about what ur comfortable with..remember before I left most everyone ran TC5's I had X-rays now I come back I see alot of xrays which are cream of the crop if I would have still had one I would never had bought a TC6 would have been silly, not to take anything away from the 6 but Xray is just a better engineered car.. Associated gets so close then stops I don't get it.. Now the serpent looks sweet and the parts are like 2 bucks more than associated...now since I have built a serpent there are a few things I didn't like but to me the build was right with that of the xray but it has a real simplistic design which is the reason I feel it will make very responsive to minimal changes....I guess the main point is u can't make a purchase or not make a purchase just based on what someone else is driving.. U can where the same shoe as someone else but only if it's the right size or it just won't fit...


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> I really like the TC6 not sure what the point of the 6.1 was...they should go back to the 6/5 parts keep the 6.1sway bar system and go to the dual bell crank east west servo mount and add a removable post between the top and bottom deck for flex and go back to the toe block set up so the arms won't keep coming loose..call it TC7 or whatever I've never seen a company that just keeps getting in there own way.....


Hmmm...... so my "modification" IS superior :hat:

The 6 is very easy to drive......


----------



## Mike Slaughter

Crptracer said:


> I really like the TC6 not sure what the point of the 6.1 was...they should go back to the 6/5 parts keep the 6.1sway bar system and go to the dual bell crank east west servo mount and add a removable post between the top and bottom deck for flex and go back to the toe block set up so the arms won't keep coming loose..call it TC7 or whatever I've never seen a company that just keeps getting in there own way.....


The differences between the 6 and 6.1 are subtle, but significant. Arm lengths, shock positions, pivot points, bearings sizes, and camber link mount points all changed. 

Having owned most of the world class cars out there, the 6.1 is right there with all of them.

There are also advantages (and dis-advantages) to the single bell crank steering set-up.

I can honestly say from the TC5-6.1 I've never had a problem with the arm mounting system. And again it a matter of advantages and dis-advantages. Remember even X-ray uses a variation of this mounting system.

AE is always going to be made to a price point which involves compromises. However those compromises become fewer and less significant in each iteration.

Like you said though, if the shoe doesn't fit, then by all means move along. But to say the 6.1 was pointless is dramatically short changing the car.

Mike


----------



## Crptracer

Well my feeling on the 6.1 is why move from the 5/6 parts after associated clearly short changed the public with the 5.. Do they need to rub it in by making ur parts worthless.. Keep the platform with the money they saved on molds they could have done the changes I mention on a mass scale.. Just sayin.. *Still love the car* the arm mounts just seem to constantly work loose at least on my 6


----------



## Crptracer

I don't want anyone to think that I don't like the TC6.. I do so please no more PM's.. It's my opinion... Gees I own a 6...doesn't change my opinion...these threads are for info on tracks classes and product opinions and general help and chatting... Please don't read to much into it..


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

In my opinion with the normal grip levels that we encounter at R/Car, ANY race level touring car can be competitive. 

On Sunday I turned the fastest lap all day in USGT running a tub chassis TC4, a Cirtix speed control, a Novak 21.5 SS motor, and a Corvette body. Unfortunately I didn't work enough on my setup to have a car that would turn consistent laps. In other words my equipment wasn't preventing me from doing better, my lack of making easy adjustments was.

I suppose we could wonder if I would have done better with a newer car. But if the newer car wasn't setup well for my driving style, I could have actually done worse. I don't feel compelled to have the latest or greatest equipment available, because I rarely have the best setup possible on whatever car I'm racing. I usually go home after racing knowing that my car could have gone faster and I was the limiting factor (setup/driving). 

In the end I'm happy running older stuff. I'll leave all the beta testing of the new equipment to the guys with more disposable income.


----------



## Crptracer

I resemble those remarks^^^...At least the driving and setup portion


----------



## cwoods34

I just got into the habit of checking the arm mounts after every run......


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> I just got into the habit of checking the arm mounts after every run......


as do I....and im not sure them slightly loosening up is a bad thing. 

I very consistantly run my fastest lap after lap 20 of any run, am Im sure they arms are as loose as they are going to get after 2/3rds of the race, so they may not affect they car nearly as significantly or as negitively as one might think


----------



## Railroader

ME TOO!!!

Hmmm... I started doing things the fast guys were doing and didn't even notice.

Am I a _fast guy_ now?!?!

I mean, I did hear "go ahead Tom" during my last race.

If only I could win a race.


----------



## Crptracer

I just think they work loose with all the shims behind there... Maybe they make degree'd uprights...


----------



## Fasthound

Railroader said:


> ME TOO!!!
> 
> Hmmm... I started doing things the fast guys were doing and didn't even notice.
> 
> Am I a _fast guy_ now?!?!
> 
> I mean, I did hear "go ahead Tom" during my last race.
> 
> If only I could win a race.


Tom-

That was me that said "go ahead Tom". I wanted to pass SOMEONE in the main and I knew I could get by you! (said with a grin on my face and a pint glass raised)

Mediocre Racing - because someone has make the rest look good!


----------



## jonesy112

Fasthound said:


> Tom-
> 
> That was me that said "go ahead Tom". I wanted to pass SOMEONE in the main and I knew I could get by you! (said with a grin on my face and a pint glass raised)
> 
> Mediocre Racing - because someone has make the rest look good!


did you hear the legend of Creech at Shallos friday night clint?


----------



## Fasthound

jonesy112 said:


> did you hear the legend of Creech at Shallos friday night clint?


I did not. Please share!


----------



## Railroader

Fasthound said:


> I did not. Please share!


It was EPIC!


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> I just got into the habit of checking the arm mounts after every run......


Gee... Y didn't I think of that


----------



## cwoods34

Uh.... you didn't at first, and your car nearly fell apart......


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> I just think they work loose with all the shims behind there... Maybe they make degree'd uprights...


They do...... I have them on my car......


----------



## jonesy112

Fasthound said:


> I did not. Please share!


he walks in there, states hes not a beer drinker....orders a bud light.

We harrass, ridicule and mock him while he drinks that. Beer number two, he points at TJs glass and says ill have one of those. (it happened to be a HopSlam I2PA). Takes a sip, looks like someone punched him in the face (it was the hops) then looked at the glass like it was a challenge and proceeded to chug half of it.

He was drunk by the time he put the glass back down on the bar. 

The bartender in Shallos that he will go down in record as being the first and only to have went straight from ordering a bud light to a double IPA


----------



## Fasthound

jonesy112 said:


> he walks in there, states hes not a beer drinker....orders a bud light.
> 
> We harrass, ridicule and mock him while he drinks that. Beer number two, he points at TJs glass and says ill have one of those. (it happened to be a HopSlam I2PA). Takes a sip, looks like someone punched him in the face (it was the hops) then looked at the glass like it was a challenge and proceeded to chug half of it.
> 
> He was drunk by the time he put the glass back down on the bar.
> 
> The bartender in Shallos that he will go down in record as being the first and only to have went straight from ordering a bud light to a double IPA


Holy bitter buds Batman! HopSlam will make even the biggest hop lover rethink their passion. I bet he was tasting the hops all day Saturday (but can't remember why)!

I hope his perception of craft beer has not been ruined. Life is too short to drink a light lager.


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Uh.... you didn't at first, and your car nearly fell apart......


Well wasnt aware a fine engineered craft would come apart while driving!!


----------



## cwoods34

When you don't perform routine maintenance of course it will!


----------



## Crptracer

My bad Cody it was the second week I had ran the car..After I mentioned to jones what I had found he said "oh yeah these do work loose alot you have to check those after every run"..then I started checking them..


----------



## cwoods34

No excuses.


----------



## smokefan

Martin u have a pm


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> ME TOO!!!
> 
> Hmmm... I started doing things the fast guys were doing and didn't even notice.
> 
> Am I a _fast guy_ now?!?!
> 
> I mean, I did hear "go ahead Tom" during my last race.
> 
> If only I could win a race.





Fasthound said:


> Tom-
> 
> That was me that said "go ahead Tom".


Oh. My. Goodness. Is this written in the book of Revelations somewhere?


----------



## cwoods34

Anyone have leftover/empty traction compound containers? Any kind.... Paragon, Death Grip, Jack.... I'll buy 'em!


----------



## martini13

smokefan said:


> Martin u have a pm


Back at ya...


----------



## Crptracer

Cody I have several I believe I will let ya know this evening...


----------



## Crptracer

Roll call for Thursday night practice? Come on guys layout will be down so we can start a groove for Friday...let's show Kev our appreciation for giving us another opportunity to turn laps...


----------



## Crptracer

I have one last tc6 up for grabs $200 comes with gear diff and spool..pm me if interested


----------



## martini13

Crptracer said:


> I have one last tc6 up for grabs $200 comes with gear diff and spool..pm me if interested


If you sale your last TC6 what you gonna run


----------



## jonesy112

martini13 said:


> If you sale your last TC6 what you gonna run


hes going to re-retire and take on the role of Black Ops Team Manager :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

jonesy112 said:


> hes going to re-retire and take on the role of Black Ops Team Manager :thumbsup:


Yep!..:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Car is sold!!!


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Roll call for Thursday night practice? Come on guys layout will be down so we can start a groove for Friday...let's show Kev our appreciation for giving us another opportunity to turn laps...


I'll be there. Gotta get a good setup so I can embarass Brad when he comes back into town.

I have 2 Spec-R gear diffs (TC6) built I can get rid of. One has 30wt, one has 500k. Let me know........ $15 a piece, $29.99 for both. OR I'll trade both for an unbuilt Associated gear diff....... wanting to test something.....


----------



## cwoods34

Both gear diffs are called for..... thanks!

Still have a 21.5 D3 I built.... Chuck won USGT with it last Friday..... $45 takes it!


----------



## BadSign

Got my T3 up for sale now, with pics>>>http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=353079


----------



## Crptracer

Boy practice night will be short lived if it's just gonna be me and Cody! Come on guys...


----------



## smokefan

Thanks for the info Steve


----------



## cwoods34

I'm wearing my batteries out regardless how many show up. Open practice nights would be a good time to bug me for setups or Dremel'ing


----------



## BadSign

Cody, where do you set your lower arms on the Tc^? I'm thinking 2A.


----------



## DestructoFox

I'm hoping to make it tomorrow, I've still gotta get my car sorted after last Sunday's issues.


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> Cody, where do you set your lower arms on the Tc^? I'm thinking 2A.


Depends on which day you ask! Last Friday was 1B front/3B rear.

Sunday was 1B0B front/2B rear.

Tomorrow I'm testing 0B3A front/2B rear.........


----------



## cwoods34

Don't even ask me about springs :freak:

Normally it's 15.5 front then anywhere from 13.5-15.0 rear.......


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> Cody, where do you set your lower arms on the Tc^? I'm thinking 2A.


I would start with 3A in the back and 3A/0B in the Front

thats where I have been at for the past few weeks


----------



## martini13

Crptracer you out? Talk about short lived..


----------



## Crptracer

martini13 said:


> Crptracer you out? Talk about short lived..


no im not martini...got my new ride im goin to get sorted out tomorrow...


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> I'm wearing my batteries out regardless how many show up. Open practice nights would be a good time to bug me for setups or Dremel'ing


i need some dremeling work done do u have a countersink bit for the dremel?


----------



## cwoods34

No, but I can countersink chassis holes by hand..... I've done thousands, give or take a few zeros.


----------



## Railroader

Jumping on the selling bandwagon:

I'm selling my last Mini Cooper. It is the end of an era.

Some one make me an offer, I'd like to see this stay local. Perfect for a novice, It is RTR and all you need is a battery charger.


----------



## davidl

Crptracer said:


> Boy practice night will be short lived if it's just gonna be me and Cody! Come on guys...


I am coming too.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thursday On-Road Practice 4pm-10pm

*$5 per person*
(_Everyone _-Please pay Bill in the Hobby Shop)


Friday Night On-Road Racing

*Doors open at 4pm...Racing at 7pm Week#9 of the Point Series*
$10 for the first entry / $5 for additional entry's (Mini-Coopers FREE)


----------



## Crptracer

Martin u have PM


----------



## racer357

IF anyone is looking for a crc genxl 12th scale, I have one with a servo, 17.5 motor and a box of spares including tires.


225.00 takes it all.


----------



## Fasthound

Who is designing the Hurricane layout?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I have been working on a track design in my spare time this week. I was going to offer it up for everyone's consideration for the Hurricane race:


----------



## Railroader

Clockwise or anticlockwise? Plow discs or ice. Scentless or stinky? Blonde or redhead?


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Clockwise or anticlockwise? Plow discs or ice. Scentless or stinky? Blonde or redhead?


Yes..


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Yes..


Stinky red-head? :drunk:


----------



## Fasthound

Apparently Jonesy like his Redheads iced and stinky!


----------



## jtsbell

*Boooooooo*

Boo!!!!!!! Layout:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Fasthound said:


> Apparently Jonesy like his Redheads iced and stinky!


and clockwise. Don't know how that works, though.


----------



## Railroader

Great men think alike. It is not for the common man to understand, only to follow. We take the path least traveled.


----------



## cwoods34

Good luck with the layout tomorrow 

I like it! I'll post the setup I practiced with in a minute. 

Tires are on run 16 and counting.... my personal record is 23 6-minute runs before they tore......


----------



## cwoods34

15.2 lb spring, short parallel link, 0B/3A blocks, 1* toe out, 4* caster, 1* camber, 2mm droop, 1.4 swaybar, 45wt oil, spool

13.3 lb spring, short angled link, 2B blocks, 3* toe in, 1.5* camber, 2.5mm droop, 1.2 swaybar, 35wt oil, Spec-R gear diff w/1000cst

Mazdaspeed 6 body..... using the BOSS tire system, car was beyond stuck and rotated well. This might be a good starting setup for aggressive drivers. Those are HPI blue and HPI red springs BTW.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Simple VTA body I got painted last night. Tennessee Volunteers colors...GO VOLS!


----------



## martini13

LAYOUT IS DOWN:thumbsup:..Its gonna be a good time. For those that practiced might have the upper hand...:tongue:


----------



## martini13

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Simple VTA body I got painted last night. Tennessee Volunteers colors...GO VOLS!


I think you need more stuff on that work bench.:wave:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

martini13 said:


> I think you need more stuff on that work bench.:wave:


Did you rehearse that comment with my wife? Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Crptracer

Layout is pretty sweet although my opinion maybe a little bias..


----------



## Crptracer

I love the new ride...need to keep dialing her in but I'll take a sec and a tenth off Cody's time any day... Now if I could just do it more consistently...

Big thanks to Kevin for giving us a practice night much appreciated!!! Thanks to Martini for opening up and gettin the layout down...


----------



## Crptracer

Fasthound said:


> Who is designing the Hurricane layout?


Martin deserves the right to do the layout in my opinion!! He has done a superb job.. I will be there to help him for sure...


----------



## cwoods34

Having a night of practice was great. Too bad more guys didn't take advantage of it. I'll be there Sunday.......


----------



## martini13

Im thinkn technical track for Hurrican. Im gonna talk it over with Mr.Cole first, but I think local guys are use to them now.Ive been to all the Hurrican seris races this year and seen somewhat of the same layouts.You guys have been in training.But will see........OH YEA ITS FRIDAY..


----------



## regets ama

cwoods34 said:


> 15.2 lb spring, short parallel link, 0B/3A blocks, 1* toe out, 4* caster, 1* camber, 2mm droop, 1.4 swaybar, 45wt oil, spool
> 
> 13.3 lb spring, short angled link, 2B blocks, 3* toe in, 1.5* camber, 2.5mm droop, 1.2 swaybar, 35wt oil, Spec-R gear diff w/1000cst
> 
> Mazdaspeed 6 body..... using the BOSS tire system, car was beyond stuck and rotated well. This might be a good starting setup for aggressive drivers. Those are HPI blue and HPI red springs BTW.


There you go, his set up in plain view and his car was hooked nicely, even his tires were commenting in the corner with grip. 

Wow, nice track layout, something i have not encountered all season, very flowing and busy, i finally got to use one of my spare left side C-hubs, down to 12 left. 

Again, Steve and company out did themselves. Great to have a thursday practice, thanks Kevin. No show at the hobby shop so we should pay Kevin at the next opportunity of visit.


----------



## Crptracer

Steve what about keeping the layout were using tonight but clean up the lines a little more maye make that horseshoe a little straighter and just run the turn in off the sweeper a little deeper to give the guys that high speed sweeper yet have the rest the same...I think this layout gives alittle bit of everything..speed/technical/good passing locations.. Whatcha think?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I rarely participate in creating/putting down track layouts, so my comments are from a racer's perspective. 

A technical layout is fine if it has reasonably wide lanes, multiple good passing opportunities, everyone can see the whole track from the driver's stand, and turn marshalls can quickly do their job. It is rarely discussed, but a poor layout can set the tone of a race day without anyone realizing it.

I would ask anyone creating a layout at any track I race to avoid the following:
- High risk passing areas that are obscurred by driver's arms/radios on the stand, such as the far corners of the track nearest to the driver's stand.
- Too many back and forth turns (right left right or left right left), which prevent a faster/better car from setting up and finishing a pass.
- Only one good passing area. 
- Overlooking that varying skill levels will be participating. Too "technical" can ruin a novice's day.

I would like to add that my comments/suggestions are in no way a negative reflection of the layouts that are used at R/Car. I am 99.9% satisfied with every turn on the layouts from week to week at R/Car. But I would caution those responsible for the Hurricane layout that a traveling series race may not be the best time to see how technical a layout can be.

I would like to add that I appreciate all the hard work that goes on behind the scenes at R/C facilities. Without the effort of many people and volunteers, we would not be able to enjoy this hobby as much as we do.


----------



## Crptracer

Well said ^^^ please feel free to address any issues with this evenings layout from anyone I think this layout although non traditional really has a great flow from all angles..I am trying to help martini when ever possible...


----------



## Fasthound

Would someone post a picture of tonight's layout?


----------



## Crptracer

Later possibly... By why not come run it instead..


----------



## ercwhtsd

Crptracer said:


> Later possibly... By why not come run it instead..


beacuse it'ssnowing like a big dog, in my back yard .

see ya in a couple weeks


----------



## Fasthound

Crptracer said:


> Later possibly... By why not come run it instead..


Well, that is the obvious choice is it not!


----------



## Crptracer

Fasthound said:


> Well, that is the obvious choice is it not!


Yep so come on


----------



## jtsbell

*layout*

Why not put the same layout down Sunday as friday or close to it.Steve does a good job no a excellent job at layouts.


----------



## DestructoFox

Sorry guys, way too much going on at work and at home tonight, won't be able to make it.


----------



## charlie2755

John Steger you have PM


----------



## dragrace

IndyRC_Racer said:


> But I would caution those responsible for the Hurricane layout that a traveling series race may not be the best time to see how technical a layout can be.
> .


I don't think too many people that travel would agree with that comment.

I don't think you see many beginner racers at a race like the Hurricane or Midwest Series so a technical layout would be expected. Beginners should come out and race and experience it, but I don't think they should expect the track layout to be easy.


Steve Dunn
Indianapolis, IN


----------



## martini13

Thats a track. Not sure the Sunday guys are ready for it tho..put it like this the straight away was longer then normal.Just might have to put it down Sunday. And YES I broke a caster block.


----------



## smokefan

Time to make the donuts errrr paint the Subaru's see u all Sunday .


----------



## jtsbell

martini13 said:


> Thats a track. Not sure the Sunday guys are ready for it tho..put it like this the straight away was longer then normal.Just might have to put it down Sunday. And YES I broke a caster block.


Bring it on BIG BOY!!!!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I thought Friday's track was great. I would love to see it again. Actually the last 2 weeks have had great layouts, nice job Steve!

The only problem I might see with last night's layout is that it had tight lanes. A full compliment of 8 cars would have been a problem. It would have lead to a lot of bumping.

Even with only 5 Sportsman cars, we had a lot of contact. Part of that was the drivers all trying to be first in the first turn (me included). Better drivers will have less contact. But it might be something to consider.

Dave M. still had the best quote last night in the Sportsman race: "I went from last to first to last, all in the first 4 corners!" Sort of summed up our second qualifier. Great fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

dragrace said:


> I don't think too many people that travel would agree with that comment.
> 
> I don't think you see many beginner racers at a race like the Hurricane or Midwest Series so a technical layout would be expected. Beginners should come out and race and experience it, but I don't think they should expect the track layout to be easy.
> 
> 
> Steve Dunn
> Indianapolis, IN


Steve, my experience at the Hurricane series at the track at Harbor Hobbies over the past few years is that there has always been a specific class of newer/novice racers each time I've raced. At the last Hurricane race in Ft. Wayne, there were at least as many Traxxas cars racing (house class) as 1/12 cars. At the first Hurricane race at R/Car this season there were 9 Sportman cars compared to 5 Expert 1/12 cars. I would say novice/non-expert participation has been quite good for the current Hurricane Series. 

I'm not suggesting that we "dumb down" (my words) the layout to accomodate newer drivers. I'm just suggesting to keep in mind that there normally is varying driver skill level at large events. While an ultra technical layout can be a great challenge for some, it can be extremely frustrating for drivers with less experience.

What I'm suggesting to anyone responsible for creating track layouts (at any track/facility) is to be mindful of the varying skill levels involved during that given day/event. A challenge to some might be a parts breaking nightmare to others. Personally I prefer to spend my limited budget at the track enjoying the racing than buying replacement parts. 

As I've stated early, I'm 99.9% satisfied with the layouts at R/Car. I'm confident that the layout for the Hurricane race this month will be great.


----------



## Crptracer

I think you both are making the same point from different perspectives..All aspects will be taken into consideration..The issue is breaking the "norm" in layouts, guys have become accustom to a few left to rights and a long back stretch into a sweeper 180 into the infeild etc..not that there is anything wrong with it. The layout for the hurricane race will be just right for everyone our sportsman guys have loved every track so far so I don't think that will be the issue it's normally the "faster experienced guys" that u hear the critiques from anyway at least in my experience...I mean think about it most begginers don't have anything to compare it to...


----------



## cwoods34

That's it, I'm selling everything and running oval. No layout discussions over there.

In all seriousness, I just ask everyone to be thankful that we have a good board system and plenty of room to allow some freedom regarding layout design.


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> That's it, I'm selling everything and running oval. No layout discussions over there.
> 
> In all seriousness, I just ask everyone to be thankful that we have a good board system and plenty of room to allow some freedom regarding layout design.


No one is arguing here its called "discussion" (insert air finger quotes)..it's funny when discussion breaks out over one topic on these threads everyone assumes its an argument or complaining.. :-D  were just sharing input


----------



## cwoods34

But.... I did say DISCUSSION......


----------



## Crptracer

I will say this about the upcoming Hurricane Race don't be a chicken come run it will be a great time don't let the idea of a "big race" keep you from coming out and supporting your track...


----------



## regets ama

*Black Ops Merchandise*

See Cody W. for some very effective tire (and body) cleaning sauce.

Cody, several drivers tried it out Friday and I know I was very pleased. It doesn't seem to dry out the rubber and it doesn't leave a slime residue after cleaning.

He may be on to something!


----------



## cwoods34

I hope they liked it, too!

Stop by the BlackOps speed booth for a free demo.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

cwoods34 said:


> I hope they liked it, too!
> 
> Stop by the BlackOps speed booth for a free demo.


I'll have to check that out Friday!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Crptracer said:


> No one is arguing here its called "discussion" (insert air finger quotes)..it's funny when discussion breaks out over one topic on these threads everyone assumes its an argument or complaining.. :-D  were just sharing input


I have NO complaints about the recent layouts. I like that we are getting a greater variety. It is good to change things up occasionally. I has been challenging in Sportsman without much parts breakage, well for me anyway. I think what has been done is fantastic. :thumbsup:

I am looking forward to the course for the Hurricane Race. Hopefully our Sportsman guys will turn out for that. We have a good group and I would like to see us give the "out-of-towners" a run for their money.


----------



## cwoods34

Looks like I should've raced Friday. Jonesy could only muster a 12.400 for a fast lap.... I was knocking down 12.2's all day Thursday. NEXT TIME......


----------



## redrider1940

who all is running WGT and 1:12 Sunday? 

-Kenyon


----------



## PDK RACING

Cwoods pmed ya


----------



## cwoods34

PDK RACING said:


> Cwoods pmed ya


Replied!!! See ya guys tomorrow......


----------



## jtsbell

Cya tomorrow guys and by the way MI4CXL on the way should be here this coming week.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I will have my VTA & USGT car for Sunday.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm 50/50 on being able to come today. But if I do make it I will bring my VTA too. 

2 parents with 3 kids going in 6 directions today.


----------



## cwoods34

Today was a hoot. I think I found the one layout that a Nemesis/P37 is faster than the Mazda!


----------



## smokefan

Just wanted to thank Kevin and Angie for giving us a great track. Thanks to Steve Martin for the layouts. 
And a big thanks to Cody W and Mike Jones for getting my car figured out.


----------



## martini13

Hoot? thats what my grandma would say.Hi grandma:wave:


----------



## cwoods34

I may speak like your grandma, but you seem to drive like her.


----------



## cwoods34

There will be some intense R&D in the BlackOps laboratory this weekend.... expect a debut of it this Friday....

Speaking of lab work, feedback so far regarding the tire cleaner is good.... still letting guys try it out. I'll try to whip a bit more up this week..... my "trial" bottles are 3oz.... I have 5 right now. Stop by and grab one to pass around!


----------



## jtsbell

*layout*

:wave:Steve I have a question,do you have nightmares on Sat.night and then come in on Sunday morn.and put it down.LOL Good layout Steve andTHANKS for all the hard work you and Kevin and Angie do.


----------



## cwoods34

jtsbell said:


> :wave:Steve I have a question,do you have nightmares on Sat.night and then come in on Sunday morn.and put it down.LOL Good layout Steve andTHANKS for all the hard work you and Kevin and Angie do.


Captain Jack...... heard you have a spare Cirtix..... hmmmmm.....


----------



## martini13

jtsbell said:


> :wave:Steve I have a question,do you have nightmares on Sat.night and then come in on Sunday morn.and put it down.LOL Good layout Steve andTHANKS for all the hard work you and Kevin and Angie do.


I have the same nightmare.It involes me putting down a layout where were running counter clock wise with only 4 turns. Im getting chills just thinking about it.:tongue:


----------



## martini13

cwoods34 said:


> I may speak like your grandma, but you seem to drive like her.


Thats it Im tellen my Grandma, your soooo in trouble


----------



## martini13

Auqaracer you have PM


----------



## martini13

Had a GREAT TIME...Thanks Cole Family:thumbsup:


----------



## AquaRacer

Martini, PM back at you!!


----------



## bpalmer

*Carpet Racers on tv*

A few years back a documentary called “Carpet Racers” made the circuit in the RC World. If you haven’t seen it yet, and get The Documentary Channel (Dish and Directv have it) you can set your DVR to record on March 4 at 8pm or 11pm and check it out.


----------



## PDK RACING

cwoods pm sent your way.


----------



## JCarr20142

I had a great time yesterday and thank you guys for the effort you put in. My results didn't really show it, but I made some great improvements on my set up and feel real good about my chances at the Hurricane. Looking forward to seeing yo guys again in a couple weeks. :thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

Aquaracer pm sent


----------



## smokefan

Martin pm sent your way


----------



## martini13

Aquaracer sent you a message. Your PM box was full.


----------



## smokefan

Quick question for my fellow R/Car friends how many of u would be interested in joining a Indycar Fantasy league for this up coming yr?


----------



## AquaRacer

martini13 said:


> Aquaracer sent you a message. Your PM box was full.


Martini,
PM box cleaned out!! Send your PM!!


----------



## cwoods34

PDK RACING said:


> cwoods pm sent your way.


Replied!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I thought the layout on Sunday was a bit of a challenge, but overall good. Thanks to Kevin Cole for making a small adjustment to the layout before racing started. Overall a good day at the track.


----------



## Kevin Cole

smokefan said:


> Quick question for my fellow R/Car friends how many of u would be interested in joining a Indycar Fantasy league for this up coming yr?


I'm in:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

smokefan said:


> Quick question for my fellow R/Car friends how many of u would be interested in joining a Indycar Fantasy league for this up coming yr?


im in.


----------



## smokefan

Ok everyone that is interested: Go to www.indycar.com and signup for fantasy racing
the League name is R/Car Indyfans password indy anyone is free to join. Kevin if you would like to let some of the oval guys know that is cool.


----------



## BadSign

smokefan said:


> Quick question for my fellow R/Car friends how many of u would be interested in joining a Indycar Fantasy league for this up coming yr?


ME ME ME ME ME ME.

Did I mention me? and what about F1 and MotoGp?


----------



## bpalmer

i'm in ! thanks :thumbsup: 

team photon


----------



## jonesy112

just signed up. 

Team Name: Putting on the Foil

now who get the reference


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

bpalmer said:


> A few years back a documentary called “Carpet Racers” made the circuit in the RC World. If you haven’t seen it yet, and get The Documentary Channel (Dish and Directv have it) you can set your DVR to record on March 4 at 8pm or 11pm and check it out.


That's cool! I will record it for sure.

I didn't get to race Sunday, but I'm going to race tomorrow night at Harbor Hobbies north of Chicago. Up there for work. So, that will be a lot better than sitting in the hotel! I imagine a bunch of those HH guys are planning on coming down for the Hurricane Race on Saturday the 25th. 










There's a link to the full size .PDF event flyer on the home page of the website if you need it: www.RCARINDY.com


----------



## smokefan

jonesy112 said:


> just signed up.
> 
> Team Name: Putting on the Foil
> 
> now who get the reference


Your a painter and u put gold leaf foil on


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Well nuts, _Carpet Racers _is not on Brighthouse network:

http://www.documentarychannel.com/movie.php?currID=10250&t=Carpet Racers

Gotta love the description: _"A funny, yet dramatic, in-depth look inside the subculture of professional, competitive radio control race car drivers. Carpet Racers explores the lives of the men (and women) who's love affair with RC is timeless."_

We are a "subculture"...?

:lol:


----------



## jonesy112

smokefan said:


> Your a painter and u put gold leaf foil on


Nope, it's a line from a movie


----------



## Railroader

I have NO idea what I am doing but I am in for the fantasy league.

Team Shenanigans


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We are a "subculture"...?
> 
> :lol:


I don't know, but I've met som R/C racers that are "substandard". Whatever that means.


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> I have NO idea what I am doing but I am in for the fantasy league.
> 
> Team Shenanigans


Speaking of no idea.... sadly enough, the TC6 will be on the bench for awhile. His substitute will be taking over starting Friday.


----------



## dragrace

The Midwest Grand Slam series is the same weekend at MSI...

Steve Dunn


----------



## redrider1940

Are there any locals running 1:12 at the Hurricane race? Also, does anyone know what the house class is going to be?

-Kenyon


----------



## jonesy112

dragrace said:


> I dought that they show up. The Midwest Grand Slam series is the same weekend at Harbor Hobbies...
> 
> Steve Dunn


The grand slam race is at Msi in Detroit, not Chicago. 

It's too bad they ended up on the same weekend, I was looking forward to running both. But with the way things fell, I'll be at rcar that weekend.


----------



## jonesy112

redrider1940 said:


> Are there any locals running 1:12 at the Hurricane race? Also, does anyone know what the house class is going to be?
> 
> -Kenyon


The house class is world gt


----------



## dragrace

redrider1940 said:


> Are there any locals running 1:12 at the Hurricane race? Also, does anyone know what the house class is going to be?
> 
> -Kenyon


It's tough to get the locals out at the bigger races. The Hurricane only runs 17.5 so that keeps many 1/12's away.

Steve Dunn


----------



## dragrace

jonesy112 said:


> The grand slam race is at Msi in Detroit, not Chicago.
> 
> It's too bad they ended up on the same weekend, I was looking forward to running both. But with the way things fell, I'll be at rcar that weekend.


Yep, my fault....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

We have about 5 17.5 12th scales everything Friday night, and had 7 at the track Sunday.

I'm only aware of one or two that will stay away from the Hurricane series because of the class structure and they do not race at R/CAR anyway.

On a positive note, Charlie and some others have thoughts of returning to the class now that the dust has settled and we have a good group showing up again.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Things might be changing in the future at work and I might be taking another route. We have has some movement at the top of the seniority list and as soon as it trickles down to me I might be able to return to on-road racing and retire the oval cars. I sure hope so, I have missed 6-8 min races. They have only done the 75 lap races on the weekends in oval and I can't make those. 4 min three times a night is just not enough track time to me during the 6 hour race night.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## martini13

ThrottleKing said:


> Things might be changing in the future at work and I might be taking another route. We have has some movement at the top of the seniority list and as soon as it trickles down to me I might be able to return to on-road racing and retire the oval cars. I sure hope so, I have missed 6-8 min races. They have only done the 75 lap races on the weekends in oval and I can't make those. 4 min three times a night is just not enough track time to me during the 6 hour race night.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


I knew you couldn't stay away for to long. :tongue:. It'll be good to see you back at Mount Olymus thrown down with the Gods


----------



## redrider1940

jonesy112 said:


> the house class is world gt


sweet!!!


----------



## Crptracer

martini13 said:


> I knew you couldn't stay away for to long. :tongue:. It'll be good to see you back at Mount Olymus thrown down with the Gods


Stop...hey I sent u a text last night..let me know when u want to do the layout.. Since Thursday is oval practice...


----------



## hurtsogood369

I'm going to venture to say its a hockey movie


----------



## martini13

cwoods you gonna make it out Friday? Wanting to pick your brain about springs and the rates.


----------



## Fasthound

Bill-

Do you have any 190mm Protoform TC bodies in? Perhaps the LTC-R or Mazdaspeed?


----------



## MicroRacerM18

David L. you have PM


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> cwoods you gonna make it out Friday? Wanting to pick your brain about springs and the rates.


YES. Class will be in session starting around 4.....


----------



## davidl

MicroRacerM18 said:


> David L. you have PM


You have a reply.


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Things might be changing in the future at work and I might be taking another route. We have has some movement at the top of the seniority list and as soon as it trickles down to me I might be able to return to on-road racing and retire the oval cars. I sure hope so, I have missed 6-8 min races. They have only done the 75 lap races on the weekends in oval and I can't make those. 4 min three times a night is just not enough track time to me during the 6 hour race night.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


 
We have been running blinky lately because the others do not have speedos that handle the boost. That means you can run those orange ones and not blow anything up.


----------



## Railroader

davidl said:


> That means you can run those orange ones and not blow anything up.


Burn.


----------



## ThrottleKing

davidl said:


> We have been running blinky lately because the others do not have speedos that handle the boost. That means you can run those orange ones and not blow anything up.


Well, I have not had a problem with the newest batch I have gotten. It ran a few races wide open in 13.5 boosted oval and the speedo only came off 89*. That class lost its appeal to me because of the set of tires a night lifespan. Can't be certain if I will return but if I do I am not sure what class I will run but most of you know how much I like the 1/12 13.5. I like the Kyosho 1/12 that just came out. There are so many 1/12 to choose from right now. Its almost as confusing as picking a TC. I have been running the R12 front end on my oval cars and I have really liked that front end so I might stay with a CEFX or go full Associated.

Jeremiah


----------



## PDK RACING

Be prepared to crank up the speedos im in for some 1/12 boosted. New motor new speedo settings. Gonna be fun


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I was fortunate to be able to spend the evening racing with Eric and Mike and a good group of racers at Harbor Hobbies. Its just a couple miles from the Wisconsin state line north of Chicago.

They had full heats in Mini Coopers, USGT, Stock Rubber, Mod TC and VTA! For once I didn't mind being out of town.

Several of their guys said they were looking forward to coming to RCAR for the Hurricane in a couple of weeks. They said Kevin & Co do a great job. Of course we know that!


----------



## redrider1940

PDK RACING said:


> Be prepared to crank up the speedos im in for some 1/12 boosted. New motor new speedo settings. Gonna be fun


who is this?


----------



## PDK RACING

redrider1940 said:


> who is this?


It's ME :wave: Who are u lol. Im aka "little german" little cause im short german cause well thats where my parents are from. I hope to be out friday maybe you could buy me dinner.


----------



## wlpjr2

Fasthound said:


> Bill-
> 
> Do you have any 190mm Protoform TC bodies in? Perhaps the LTC-R or Mazdaspeed?


I have a mazda, I will have a ltcr tues


----------



## charlie2755

cody woods you have pm


----------



## hurtsogood369

Why doesn't anybody ever pm me. I feel left out


----------



## PDK RACING

Hurtssogood ygpm


----------



## hurtsogood369

Yay. I feel like I'm apart of the rcar family now


----------



## cwoods34

charlie2755 said:


> cody woods you have pm


Replied......


----------



## hurtsogood369

PDK RACING said:


> Hurtssogood ygpm


Let me do this properly. "replied"


----------



## DestructoFox

Hey guys, does anyone have a spare Spektrum receiver they'd be willing to sell? Drop me a PM, thanks!


----------



## bpalmer

hurtsogood369 said:


> Why doesn't anybody ever pm me. I feel left out


 me neither ! i just figured it was cuz i live in ohio.... 

Meine fahne ist auch deutsch


----------



## smokefan

If anyone is having trouble signing up for the fantasy league I am looking into the problem. We have plenty of time.


----------



## martini13

FRIDAY YET..:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

Ok unfortunately those of u that signed up for fantasy Indycar racing will have to resign up next month. They have decided to redo the game with a new format. I will let u all know when to sign up again sorry guys. Ok back to your regular scheduled program. Lol


----------



## BadSign

martini13 said:


> FRIDAY YET..:thumbsup:


No kidding, I've got two new cars to try out. TC6 and Exotek F1R



smokefan said:


> Ok unfortunately those of u that signed up for fantasy Indycar racing will have to resign up next month. They have decided to redo the game with a new format. I will let u all know when to sign up again sorry guys. Ok back to your regular scheduled program. Lol


I'm still in!


----------



## Crptracer

Fellas with being sick and working late the last few weeks I have fallen short on the trueing station I may not have it ready by the Cane race..I appoligize...on a positive note I am near finilization of a battery/motor company(Team Black Ops) of course so be aware before you look at any new motor or batt purchases..I will keep ya posted and I will be starting a company thread as not to jam up The Rug thread..


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

hurtsogood369 said:


> Why doesn't anybody ever pm me. I feel left out


Your screen name scares us...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I've been curious...why do we not run foam touring car tires? What conditions/events/classes are they run? 

I know they don't last as long. Is that the main reason?

I'm not advocating at all. Just curious.


----------



## cwoods34

Depending on surface conditions you can get the same amount of "good" runs, and they're cheaper.

Rubber tires are just maintenance-free and work decent enough. 

I personally think foam TC is a blast..... too bad it died....


----------



## Crptracer

A foam tap equals a herindious rubber crash...I to love foam but would rather run rubber


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There are advantages/disadvantages to running foam tires on 4wd vehicles.

*Advantages*
Better grip/traction
Wide selection of compounds
Normally pre-glued/mounted to wheel
Smaller average outside diameter (2.3 in. vs 2.5 in.) - lower center of gravity can be easier to drive
A poor setup on foam car is easier to drive compared to a poor setup rubber tire car

*Disadvantages*
Tire wear - must change gearing as tires get smaller to compensate
Tire wear - must adjust ride height on springs/droop settings to compensate for change in tire diameter
Tire wear - as the outside diameter decreases, you will lose side bite (can be used as a tuning option)
Tire wear - tires must eventually be replaced
Rolling resistance - on rough surfaces (asphalt/concrete) foam tires may actually result in slower lap times
Uneven tire wear - must use a tire truer to return tire to a "known" diameter
Chunking/loss of a section of tire (usually due to contact) - may result in an unusable tire even after the 1st run
Appearance - foam tires usually look out of scale in "realistic body" classes


At the top levels of racing, using rubber tires _can_ be more expensive than using foam tires. This is due to the fact that some rubber tires will quickly loose performance after a few runs. However with most current compounds the initial loss in performance isn't that great. Still, many racers will have several sets of new tires at their disposal for big races/events.

Another issue with rubber tires is classes that have an open rubber tire rule. Finding the right compound and/or insert can force a racer to spend a lot to find the right combination. Thankfully many classes/big events require the use of a "spec" tire to help minimize the costs of racing. Additionally many good rubber "spec" tires are available as pre-mounts, which also eliminates variables and costs.

----------

I think the reality is that for most touring car racers, rubber tires require less overall maintenance at the expense of a little bit of overall grip. In other words, it is a compromise that most are willing to accept as good for the state of the hobby.

Having said all that, I think there are several racers at R/Car that would be more than happy to run some foam TC on occasion. I personally would like to watch some open mod foam TC, but don't have the parts budget to participate.

I would like to add one more thought, foam tires are normally a better option for carpet oval racing. I've run TC oval, and the racing was always more consistent with varying skill levels when using foam tires.


----------



## cwoods34

Mod foam TC? Sounds good to me! 

ROLL call for tomorrow..... since Crptracer is MIA tonight....


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Mod foam TC? Sounds good to me!
> 
> ROLL call for tomorrow..... since Crptracer is MIA tonight....


ill be there tommorrow night, 17.5 and USGT for me (unless mod foam tc happens, then the 21.5 is getting pulled and the 4 turns going in)


----------



## cwoods34

Where's Miller? Just found a box of foam tires..... resisting.... temptation.....!!!


----------



## AquaRacer

I'll be there for 17.5 and WGT. Is it Friday yet?!?! Only 24 hours until some Friday night racing at RCAR!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Crptracer

I'm the roll caller round here!!!

It's almost here FRIDAY NIGHT ROLL CALL!!!


----------



## PDK RACING

Im all in for 1/12 17.5 boosted


----------



## BadSign

17.5 TC and F1 Testing...


----------



## wlpjr2

DestructoFox said:


> Hey guys, does anyone have a spare Spektrum receiver they'd be willing to sell? Drop me a PM, thanks!


I have some used ones.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Thanks for the info on foam tires. Now I know. See you guys Sunday if all goes as planned. -Scott


----------



## DestructoFox

I'll be there for some USGT tonight. Man I really need to work on getting my car setup worked out, hopefully I can get some practice in before the races start.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Final Week of the Friday Points Series*

*Friday Night Big Rug
On-Road Racing*

*Racing at 7pm

$10 first entry / $5 for additional*

_(Mini-Coopers run for FREE)_

*Final Week of the Friday Night Point Series*

_* Steve Martin will be there early to start on the track...
Angie has a 3pm doctors appt that will put the family and I there later this evening._


----------



## NewGuy21

So are we going to start running foams on Sunday. Woods,jonesy?


----------



## NewGuy21

Mod that is


----------



## cwoods34

If 8 guys will run it, sure :hat:

Otherwise I'll stay in stock rubber. Someone needs to keep Martin in line!


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign, PM!

And I'm quite pleased with the debut of the Serpent......


----------



## cwoods34

Where is everyone?.......


----------



## smokefan

Anyone have any issues putting the pin in a spec r diff. Mine seem way to tight


----------



## DestructoFox

I'm here watching, just wrenching on some old cars.

Oh and I must say that I had a good night last night. Got my car working again and even had a pretty fast lap in practice. Good racing in USGT.


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> Anyone have any issues putting the pin in a spec r diff. Mine seem way to tight


They will be a little tight initially. If you have any issues with it or want me to check it, bring it by! I've built a ton of the Spec-R ones!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Track officially open at 9am tomorrow.

We will be there at 8:30am for those of you whom want to get an early start on the lay-out. Vaught said he would like to put in the Hurricane lay-out for tomorrow & I'm sure all the help we can get would be great.

Racing starts on Noon...not any later this week.

Week#4 of the Sunday Point Series


----------



## rcdano

bpalmer said:


> A few years back a documentary called “Carpet Racers” made the circuit in the RC World. If you haven’t seen it yet, and get The Documentary Channel (Dish and Directv have it) you can set your DVR to record on March 4 at 8pm or 11pm and check it out.


Got this on DVD. Pretty good watch. If you haven't seen it, definitly a must see.


----------



## Railroader

... and I missed another day of racing. This is starting to suck!

I'm committed to the Hurricane race this Saturday, USGT and Expert Sedan (17.5TC).


Anyone interested in a Duratrax Ice Charger? I have the original box, instructions and charger with one battery lead with Dean's plug for $50. PM me if interested.


----------



## Crptracer

Tom I will put ur name on the front row of tables Thursday!!


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Tom I will put ur name on the front row of tables Thursday!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## smokefan

Someone save a spot for Kyle and me please.


----------



## jtsbell

smokefan said:


> Someone save a spot for Kyle and me please.


Kevin can you put Jerry and Kyle next to Cody and me?


----------



## hurtsogood369

Hey I we are allowed to reserve spots now. Kevin can you get me that table that William and I used today right outside of the hobby shop. Thank you


----------



## Crptracer

Hey we don't take requests!!


----------



## hurtsogood369

I'll give you the perfect setup and teach you how to drive to knock right front castor blocks out in the sweeper if you do.


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign --- PM!


----------



## Crptracer

hurtsogood369 said:


> I'll give you the perfect setup and teach you how to drive to knock right front castor blocks out in the sweeper if you do.


Sweet u gotta deal


----------



## martini13

Good Racing today @ the Rug guys...Hope to see the Castle crew back for the Hurrican next week.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Tom this is for you, Since I am likely to return to a shift that will allow me to run on-road again I have been looking at cars to buy. I have also entertained the the idea of racing something Ihaven't before. I like the look of the TCS package and since you like Tamiya so much I figured you a sure thing for getting a TCS class going. I know sometimes you run coopers but I was thinking of the GT2 or GT1 class and maybe a FWD class. I would prefer the GT1 with it's 13.5 motor though because there are already enough 17.5 classes. What do you think? If I can come back I would love to run this kind of package.

Jeremiah


----------



## martini13

By the way did some body forget to post the results for todays event (KEVIN)?:tongue:


----------



## Miller Time

ThrottleKing said:


> *because there are already enough classes*. .


won't be long before the onroad heat board looks like the oval heatboard


----------



## ThrottleKing

From what I have read the TCS races are a pretty big deal, be kind of nice to get one at one of the best if not the best tracks in the country, but kind of need a TCS class to warrant them coming at all. Just my 2 cents.

Jeremiah


----------



## martini13

ThrottleKing said:


> Tom this is for you, Since I am likely to return to a shift that will allow me to run on-road again I have been looking at cars to buy. I have also entertained the the idea of racing something Ihaven't before. I like the look of the TCS package and since you like Tamiya so much I figured you a sure thing for getting a TCS class going. I know sometimes you run coopers but I was thinking of the GT2 or GT1 class and maybe a FWD class. I would prefer the GT1 with it's 13.5 motor though because there are already enough 17.5 classes. What do you think? If I can come back I would love to run this kind of package.
> 
> Jeremiah


Man..stop playing, pick up another touring car and get back into 17.5. You did good in touring car and like anyother class you have ran before. Sale those roundy roundy cars and get back too it..:tongue:


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> Tom this is for you, Since I am likely to return to a shift that will allow me to run on-road again I have been looking at cars to buy. I have also entertained the the idea of racing something Ihaven't before. I like the look of the TCS package and since you like Tamiya so much I figured you a sure thing for getting a TCS class going. I know sometimes you run coopers but I was thinking of the GT2 or GT1 class and maybe a FWD class. I would prefer the GT1 with it's 13.5 motor though because there are already enough 17.5 classes. What do you think? If I can come back I would love to run this kind of package.
> 
> Jeremiah


I have sold all of my m-chassis coopers.

I'd love the GT1 or GT2 class. The GT2 class though is kind of a non-starter due to using 17.5. The GT1 class would be best with 13.5 motors, but high $$$ due to the chassis kits used.

I really liked by FF03 but with the silver can motor it would be too slow. I had a 21.5 and ran it with the USGT for a few weeks and it was just a little bit slower, which is probably a combination of my lack of skilz and weight as the FF03 was a bit of a pig in stock form.

I'd personally think the F1 [rubber] class would be a nice fit for R/Car. You can use either silver cans or 21.5. The speeds would be faster than USGT due to the lighter chassis.

But my racing is really limited due to my new job and I'm not sure R/Car needs a new class right now. If anything, I am in the boat of a foam tire TC class (assuming the motors speeds are reasonable).


----------



## ThrottleKing

martini13 said:


> Man..stop playing, pick up another touring car and get back into 17.5. You did good in touring car and like anyother class you have ran before. Sale those roundy roundy cars and get back too it..:tongue:


To me I think it would be fun to run the exact same chassis as everyone else in a class. True test of skill and set up. I agree I have grown a little tired of oval racing and playing the rotor and battery game. I can't wait to come back to turning right. 

Jeremiah


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> To me I think it would be fun to run the exact same chassis as everyone else in a class. True test of skill and set up. I agree I have grown a little tired of oval racing and playing the rotor and battery game. I can't wait to come back to turning right.
> 
> Jeremiah


Right now, in the 17.5 classes the top of the line chassis are all pretty equal. I have driven anything gold yet, but in the last week I have driven my tc6.1 (6.05), the new shumacher, and the s411. They are all really good, really stable, and damn near identical. So we basically have a class where the chassis are very similair, and it comes down to set up and driving as we have had different winners the last 4 races i believe


----------



## ThrottleKing

Railroader said:


> I have sold all of my m-chassis coopers.
> 
> I'd love the GT1 or GT2 class. The GT2 class though is kind of a non-starter due to using 17.5. The GT1 class would be best with 13.5 motors, but high $$$ due to the chassis kits used.
> 
> I really liked by FF03 but with the silver can motor it would be too slow. I had a 21.5 and ran it with the USGT for a few weeks and it was just a little bit slower, which is probably a combination of my lack of skilz and weight as the FF03 was a bit of a pig in stock form.
> 
> I'd personally think the F1 [rubber] class would be a nice fit for R/Car. You can use either silver cans or 21.5. The speeds would be faster than USGT due to the lighter chassis.
> 
> But my racing is really limited due to my new job and I'm not sure R/Car needs a new class right now. If anything, I am in the boat of a foam tire TC class (assuming the motors speeds are reasonable).


Well to your first paragraph there is a weight penalty for the doubledeck chassis cars and the tub type have no weight limits. I am not sure how much of a difference can be made by that but i am sure you can get a ta05v2 to be lighter and just as efficient drivetrain as a 416 or whatever that has to be at least a certain weight. Besides don't they have to run Tamiya wheels and tires too which surely has a limit on speeds. 

I also agree to the F1 class.

I am not opposed to foam but I believe it is dead for ever.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing

I could get back into 1/12 and I liked that but the 1/12 clas is so fickle and attendance is not very consistant or at least from the results/comments that is what I see.

Jeremiah


----------



## hurtsogood369

How about a slash class with a 1/8 protoform body on iy


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> Well to your first paragraph there is a weight penalty for the doubledeck chassis cars and the tub type have no weight limits. I am not sure how much of a difference can be made by that but i am sure you can get a ta05v2 to be lighter and just as efficient drivetrain as a 416 or whatever that has to be at least a certain weight. Besides don't they have to run Tamiya wheels and tires too which surely has a limit on speeds.
> 
> I also agree to the F1 class.
> 
> I am not opposed to foam but I believe it is dead for ever.
> 
> Jeremiah


F1...F1...F1...

Rubber or foam: don't care, 21.5 or Silvercan: don't care, TCS or open chassis: don't care. let's just run F1...


----------



## BadSign

Of course, Kevin's let me run my F1 with the WGT cars in the past. That's my plan, as long as he's okay with it.


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> BadSign --- PM!


Replied back!


----------



## BadSign

What?! 4 in a row!
That's what.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> F1...F1...F1...
> 
> Rubber or foam: don't care, 21.5 or Silvercan: don't care, TCS or open chassis: don't care. let's just run F1...


I could do that just by TCS rules. now how about attendance? More than likely I will go aback to TC though since there is an abundance of cars that show up weekly. I just hoped for something different. If my days change drastically for racing I might be getting rid of my Quarter Scale before I even run it once.

Jeremiah


----------



## Kevin Cole

Crptracer said:


> Hey we don't take requests!!


Not sure about "we", but I did allow the few whom attended today to put their name on some tables.

Jack-Scott Black has his name on the table next to you and Cody.

Matt Young will be occupying the end of the front row(next to the Cafe), his girlfriend has been kind enough to volunteer to help Angie in the Cafe Saturday, therefore he will be taking the end spot on the front row.

I will put the Barton's name on a pit spot near their friends, as I will do the same for TJ and Justin.


----------



## Kevin Cole

martini13 said:


> By the way did some body forget to post the results for todays event (KEVIN)?:tongue:


Didn't forget, just had issues with Hobby Talk/The internet loading on the PC and didn't have the patience to wait.

I will post the results Tuesday when I return to the track.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Miller Time said:


> won't be long before the onroad heat board looks like the oval heatboard


Not sure what that means, but positive no doubt.

R/Car is one of the most productive/attended/ well used race facilities in the country, which I guess takes from it being "World Class"...from what I here from my critics.

Thank you to the On-Road & Oval racers whom continue to come out and support the facility which allows us to pay the utilities...(I know the same critics say it's to cold too) and rent to provide a place to enjoy what we do.


----------



## Kevin Cole

ThrottleKing said:


> From what I have read the TCS races are a pretty big deal, be kind of nice to get one at one of the best if not the best tracks in the country, but kind of need a TCS class to warrant them coming at all. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Jeremiah


I tried already Jeremiah, Harbor Hobbies has a lock on the TCS Series Race in the Mid West Region, and the guy that runs the series is a local in that area. I would love to host a race from this series, but was already informed it will not happen.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I agree about the fact that we currently have plenty available/competitive classes for on-road racing. Not real interested in adding foam tire TC either, because it seems like a bi-yearly fad at the local level that fades away as quick as it rears its inconsistent head. 

In regard to my rant in my previous posts...

My family and I would like to thank all the great people that continue to come out and support the Big Rug at R/CAR and enjoy what we offer. 
Our reward has been more of great friendships, good times, and fond memories rather than any financial gain/success.

I find it very tiresome for the same few guys to be critical and bash what we try to provide to the folks who enjoy our R/C race offering. 

In my opinion, those said persons need to mind there own business and frequent the threads of the tracks they do race at as they pursue their world dominance of RC racing...all awhile still just trying to make the A Main at a big event.


----------



## smokefan

I will put the Barton's name on a pit spot near their friends, as I will do the same for TJ and Justin.[/QUOTE]
I consider everyone a friend at R/Car :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

Kevin Cole said:


> Not sure what that means, but positive no doubt.
> 
> R/Car is one of the most productive/attended/ well used race facilities in the country, which I guess takes from it being "World Class"...from what I here from my critics.
> 
> Thank you to the On-Road & Oval racers whom continue to come out and support the facility which allows us to pay the utilities...(I know the same critics say it's to cold too) and rent to provide a place to enjoy what we do.





Kevin Cole said:


> I agree about the fact that we currently have plenty available/competitive classes for on-road racing. Not real interested in adding foam tire TC either, because it seems like a bi-yearly fad at the local level that fades away as quick as it rears its inconsistent head.
> 
> In regard to my rant in my previous posts...
> 
> My family and I would like to thank all the great people that continue to come out and support the Big Rug at R/CAR and enjoy what we offer.
> Our reward has been more of great friendships, good times, and fond memories rather than any financial gain/success.
> 
> I find it very tiresome for the same few guys to be critical and bash what we try to provide to the folks who enjoy our R/C race offering.
> 
> In my opinion, those said persons need to mind there own business and frequent the threads of the tracks they do race at as they pursue their world dominance of RC racing...all awhile still just trying to make the A Main at a big event.



Let me Clarify, Most Oval Heat Boards are filled with lots of classes with few drivers in each. For instance the 'World Class' Snowbirds On-Road crew got a laugh out of the 9 car heats with 7-8 foot lanes versus the 4 or 5 car 18 foot lane oval. Yes I know the short lap times are the issue, before I get crucified for 'bashing' the oval or label as a 'critic', I have run a lot of oval both in the past and as recently as yesterday, it has it's place just not my preference. THE COMMENT WAS GENERALLY AIMED TOWARDS LOTS OF HEATS WITH FEW DRIVERS IN EACH. As you acknowledged there are plenty of on-road classes at R-Car already.

As for _ ""...from what I here from my critics "_ you may want to ask among your friends. When I stopped in to run a little last Friday on my way from one city to another for work, there were many comments about the trend of low temperature. I do not think those comments were meant as a dig JUST FACT. 

AS for "_which I guess takes from it being "World Class"  and "I find it very tiresome for the same few guys to be critical and bash what we try to provide to the folks who enjoy our R/C race offering"_ The same few guys are those that get around to a large number of those other facilities and see the big picture. *What R-Car has is simply awesome*, great facility, great racers, a great race director, is it perfect no but no place is, and never will be if they always see suggestions and comments as being critical. I know as well as anyone how much the Cole family has given up for so little monetary payback. As a representative of a track one should always think about public post no matter how warranted, because it is the post of those representatives that set the tone for the track.

BUT THIS

_"In my opinion, those said persons need to mind there own business and frequent the threads of the tracks they do race at as they pursue their world dominance of RC racing...all awhile still just trying to make the A Main at a big event"_

Is a clear message to certain people and having spoken to those said persons in the last few weeks I think it can be accomplished. As for me, I'm not sure, hell the primary reasons I got a touring car was to have something to run at R/Car since 12th on Sundays is so hit and miss (anyone that know me knows how much I love rubber tire)


----------



## cwoods34

Speaking of Miller Time, I've put a Ken Miller Special body into 2 straight A-mains..... although changing it might gain me a few tenths!


----------



## Crptracer

Thursday Night Practice 4 to 10 roll call!!

Come on out and get some laps in.. Before the Cane race on Saturday!!

Me and Martini will be putting down the layout and wouldn't mind a few extra hands if any are avalible!!! Think in gonna bring in some 409 and wipe down the boards...

Thanks again to the Cole Family for giving us a great facility to race at!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kevin Cole said:


> I did allow the few whom attended today to put their name on some tables.
> 
> Jack-Scott Black has his name on the table next to you and Cody.


If the Barton's want to sit there with Captain Jack and Code Word, that's no problem with me Kevin. Just scoot me over to the next table. My goal was just to sit so that I could overlook the track and enjoy watching the races too.

Scott


----------



## TrickyOne

Kevin....Will the track be open on Friday before the Hurricane race like last time? If so what is the time it will be open?

thanks
Kevin


----------



## DestructoFox

Hey guys, I feel awkward asking so many questions here, but does anyone have a brushless speedo they'd let go for a reasonable price? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crptracer

TrickyOne said:


> Kevin....Will the track be open on Friday before the Hurricane race like last time? If so what is the time it will be open?
> 
> thanks
> Kevin


4 to 10:00 I believe man...I'm sure Kevin will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer said:


> 4 to 10:00 I believe man...I'm sure Kevin will correct me if I'm wrong.


Are you getting any faster? I wish I could make it but the grand slam is this weekend.


----------



## Crptracer

mrbighead said:


> Are you getting any faster? I wish I could make it but the grand slam is this weekend.


Everyday buddy..2yrs off did me some good..you guys wanna come down for our next club event? You come down here I can get some guys to come up there at your next event...


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer said:


> Everyday buddy..2yrs off did me some good..you guys wanna come down for our next club event? You come down here I can get some guys to come up there at your next event...


I love to come its just so far to drive for a one day race.


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Thursday Night Practice 4 to 10 roll call!!
> 
> Come on out and get some laps in.. Before the Cane race on Saturday!!
> 
> Me and Martini will be putting down the layout and wouldn't mind a few extra hands if any are avalible!!! Think in gonna bring in some 409 and wipe down the boards...
> 
> Thanks again to the Cole Family for giving us a great facility to race at!!!


We'll need some 410 after you're done running on it.....


----------



## Crptracer

mrbighead said:


> I love to come its just so far to drive for a one day race.


True very true...well not sure what events are really left this year..but I would like to run with ya at some point in the near future..


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> We'll need some 410 after you're done running on it.....


Ohh nice one...put alot of thought into that one didn't ya..


----------



## rcdano

DestructoFox said:


> Hey guys, I feel awkward asking so many questions here, but does anyone have a brushless speedo they'd let go for a reasonable price? Thanks in advance.


What kinda speedo ya lookin for? I got a 1S Havok. Maybe not the best for racin but would do in a pinch and it's cheap.:thumbsup:


----------



## DestructoFox

rcdano said:


> What kinda speedo ya lookin for? I got a 1S Havok. Maybe not the best for racin but would do in a pinch and it's cheap.:thumbsup:


Gonna need something that can handle 2s.


----------



## jtsbell

I have a TEKIN rs for 100.00$


----------



## martini13

Destrutofox replied..You didnt smoke that 21.5 did you?


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> I will put the Barton's name on a pit spot near their friends, as I will do the same for TJ and Justin.


Thank Kevin! I am REALLY looking forward to getting back at R/Car Saturday.

As much as I am extremely thankful for a *great* full-time job, I am not looking forward to having to move eventually. There's no way I can drive 100+ miles one each way for much longer. And I do not want to relocate my family again so soon, my daughter has expressed some distress about that.

And the fact that it's interfering with RC racing truly sucketh.

I do have an interview planned for Cummins on Friday, which means I won't have to move and also allows for more RC racing. It is exactly in my field and is even a slightly higher pay.


----------



## davidl

Railroader said:


> Thank Kevin! I am REALLY looking forward to getting back at R/Car Saturday.
> 
> As much as I am extremely thankful for a *great* full-time job, I am not looking forward to having to move eventually. There's no way I can drive 100+ miles one each way for much longer. And I do not want to relocate my family again so soon, my daughter has expressed some distress about that.
> 
> And the fact that it's interfering with RC racing truly sucketh.
> 
> I do have an interview planned for Cummins on Friday, which means I won't have to move and also allows for more RC racing. It is exactly in my field and is even a slightly higher pay.


 
Tom, I pray you get that position at Cummins. I think all the others feel the same way.


----------



## davidl

DestructoFox said:


> Hey guys, I feel awkward asking so many questions here, but does anyone have a brushless speedo they'd let go for a reasonable price? Thanks in advance.


How about a Sphere or and SPX? I have one of each that would be good for you. How about $50?


----------



## DestructoFox

martini13 said:


> Destrutofox replied..You didnt smoke that 21.5 did you?


No no, working on yet another car. That motor is still strong!


----------



## DestructoFox

davidl said:


> How about a Sphere or and SPX? I have one of each that would be good for you. How about $50?


Either of those sound pretty good, PM sent


----------



## Crptracer

Tom I hope you get that position at cummins man...family separation,moving that's rough trust me I know all about it...


----------



## martini13

GO TEAM R/CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Seriously guys, it is the best place to race. Seriously. [/CARTMAN]


----------



## smokefan

Seriously is it Saturday yet lol


----------



## Fasthound

Railroader said:


> Thank Kevin! I am REALLY looking forward to getting back at R/Car Saturday.
> 
> As much as I am extremely thankful for a *great* full-time job, I am not looking forward to having to move eventually. There's no way I can drive 100+ miles one each way for much longer. And I do not want to relocate my family again so soon, my daughter has expressed some distress about that.
> 
> And the fact that it's interfering with RC racing truly sucketh.
> 
> I do have an interview planned for Cummins on Friday, which means I won't have to move and also allows for more RC racing. It is exactly in my field and is even a slightly higher pay.


Hope it goes really well for you Tom!


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Thank Kevin! I am REALLY looking forward to getting back at R/Car Saturday.
> 
> As much as I am extremely thankful for a *great* full-time job, I am not looking forward to having to move eventually. There's no way I can drive 100+ miles one each way for much longer. And I do not want to relocate my family again so soon, my daughter has expressed some distress about that.
> 
> And the fact that it's interfering with RC racing truly sucketh.
> 
> I do have an interview planned for Cummins on Friday, which means I won't have to move and also allows for more RC racing. It is exactly in my field and is even a slightly higher pay.


Yeah, then you can move closer to me. Wait a miute, did I really say that? Awww...


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Yeah, then you can move closer to me. Wait a miute, did I really say that? Awww...


... The second sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## charlie2755

DestructoFox said:


> Either of those sound pretty good, PM sent


Get the Sphere. SPX is not legal in spec classes.


----------



## Crptracer

....This Saturday the Hurricane Series comes to the Big Rug...


----------



## Fasthound

...will the Big Rug Cafe be serving breakfast and coffee?


----------



## redrider1940

jtsbell said:


> I have a TEKIN rs for 100.00$


you have a PM


----------



## Kevin Cole

Miller Time said:


> As for _ ""...from what I here from my critics "_ you may want to ask among your friends. When I stopped in to run a little last Friday on my way from one city to another for work, there were many comments about the trend of low temperature. I do not think those comments were meant as a dig JUST FACT.


For those with issue of the temp at the race track...

The thermostat has been set on 70 since the Grand Slam race. The inside temp is usually around 66-67 at floor level. The past two heat bills have been over $1500 each month, so it is as warm as it is going to be.
I see racers every week still wearing shorts & t-shirts in the building without no complaints.
The New castle track closed because of heat issues, and if the cost of heat continues on it current trend, it could hurt the longevity of this track too.
Folks need to plan ahead and bring a hoodie or a sweater to be better prepared...if you don't already.
A 80 yr old block building in the middle of an open field is tough to heat...point blank.

I know most of our regulars just deal with it because they are happy to have the track to run on. I just wish others would take a stab at running a track themselves rather than constant trivial complaints.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Fasthound said:


> ...will the Big Rug Cafe be serving breakfast and coffee?


We have breakfast & coffee every weekend...so it is all good for this weekend as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

TrickyOne said:


> Kevin....Will the track be open on Friday before the Hurricane race like last time? If so what is the time it will be open?
> 
> thanks
> Kevin


The track will be open for practice Friday, I will nail down a time and post it Wednesday.

My plan was 4pm-10pm both Thursday & Friday, but my daughter has an after school activity that will not allow me to get to the track until 5pm Friday.

If I can get someone to open at 4pm for me, w will stick with that schedule.


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin I'm sure myself or Martin would be more than happy to assist you!!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Going to post a few observations about the facility at R/Car

*Positives*
- Parking - plenty of parking close/near the building
- Multiple entry points - east end is covered. All are easy to drop/pick up stuff from.
- Large open interior space with arched ceiling - nothing to obstruct your view of racing
- Plenty of pit tables/space on 3 sides of the track - majority of pits on west end of track.
- All pit tables have outlets and/or power strips - no need to bring extension cables.
- "Back Room" has an air compressor and counter space/power for tire truing
- On site food/cafe' with hot food items (including pizza) and fountain service (Coke products). Cafe has table/booths for dining (separate from pits).
- Large clean bathrooms - Men's bathroom has 2 stalls, 3 urinals, and 2 sinks. Separate women's bathroom.
- Metal bleachers for viewing racing.
- Elevated driver's stand that can comfortably accomodate 10+ people with ramps at both ends(handicapped accessible)
- On site hobby store with good stock of parts. Hobby store owner always willing to quickly get anything not in stock (within a few days based on supplier).
- Located near a major interstate exit
- Plenty of volunteers that help around the facility
- Large racing surface allows for endless combinations of layouts.

*Negatives* (with explainations)
- Being located on a fairground, no retail immediately nearby. There is a gas station located less than a mile from the track (due south) and several other gas stations located a few miles in all directions (Emerson & 465, Southeastern, Post Road). Also there's plenty of other retail and lodging located within 10 minutes from the track (food/lodging/gas/pharmacy within 5 minutes due north).
- Older building/exposed western wall does affect comfort level during the winter. My solution is to pit on the eastern end of the building away from the "cold end". Be prepared for the ambient temperature to have an affect on you and the track surface - which is no different than any other track that I've raced on. I normally wear a t-shirt under a long sleeve shirt or hoodie and have always been comfortable even when the temperature is near/below freezing outside.
- Parking - west end is grass or gravel with unlimited parking, but loading area is gravel/paved mix. East end has limited spots, but is paved. North side has limited parking. No practical parking on south side of building (non-issue).
- Class structure - is an ever changing dynamic at any r/c facility. Not everyone is going to be happy with classes being raced/offered. Always a good idea to check the race director/forums before showing up. A good example of the changing dynamic is 1/12 racing has shown a strong resurgance over the past several weeks.

----------

I'm sure there are other positives (and negatives) that I missed. I suggest to communicate directly with Kevin Cole about the negatives. He has always been open and willing to explain why R/Car is operated like it is.

I would like to add that I'm in no way a homer when it comes to R/Car. Of course there are flaws (nothing in life is perfect). But given the size of the track & the classes being raced, it a great facility with a reasonably priced race entry.


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> The track will be open for practice Friday, I will nail down a time and post it Wednesday.
> 
> My plan was 4pm-10pm both Thursday & Friday, but my daughter has an after school activity that will not allow me to get to the track until 5pm Friday.
> 
> If I can get someone to open at 4pm for me, w will stick with that schedule.


I can make sure im there to open it up by 4 if you need Kevin


----------



## BadSign

Kevin Cole said:


> For those with issue of the temp at the race track...
> 
> The thermostat has been set on 70 since the Grand Slam race. The inside temp is usually around 66-67 at floor level. The past two heat bills have been over $1500 each month, so it is as warm as it is going to be.
> I see racers every week still wearing shorts & t-shirts in the building without no complaints.
> The New castle track closed because of heat issues, and if the cost of heat continues on it current trend, it could hurt the longevity of this track too.
> Folks need to plan ahead and bring a hoodie or a sweater to be better prepared...if you don't already.
> A 80 yr old block building in the middle of an open field is tough to heat...point blank.
> 
> I know most of our regulars just deal with it because they are happy to have the track to run on. I just wish others would take a stab at running a track themselves rather than constant trivial complaints.


Anyone complaining about the temperature never raced offroad at Planet R/C a few years ago. It was routinely in the upper 30's and 40's inside during the winter.

I temped my motor and tires after a run last Friday, then the air just for fun- 68*. That's room temp, folks.


----------



## smokefan

Planet R/C there's a name I haven't heard for a while. Hey is it Saturday yet


----------



## Crptracer

Hey if more guys showed up on a regular basis the temp would increase due to body heat...personally I don't really care but it's been said alot but it is what it is... I would rather wear a sweatshirt and race at the rug than not race at the rug at all...Brian thanks for the lists of positives and negatives...but at least there is a place for you to create a list about...there simply is nothing wrong with the rug...I can't think of one true negative about it..parking really,location...who cares I wanna race...there are always improvements to be made anywhere...the more racers the more income the more improvements that's how it works...a big show is coming to town Saturday sure would be nice to see more than the same three locals at there home track than that were at the slam...In closing "DON'T TALK ABOUT IT, BE ABOUT IT"...I'm Steve and I approve this message..I'll be tappin boards this weekend...will you???


----------



## Railroader

I keep my house at 66*. Anything above 55 is shorts temps for this 40yearold.


----------



## jtsbell

I got something to say about RCAR WHAT NEGATIVES----I don't see much wrong with the place maybe a little cold now and then but that is what jackets are for.If you people go race at other tracks and then come to RCAR its like daylight and dark. So quit bitchen and lets go race.


----------



## PDK RACING

Hell just start selling snow cones.


----------



## smokefan

17.5 B main here I come...........ok maybe it will be the C main. lol


----------



## Crptracer

!!!!warning!!! i will be running WGT in a week or two i was tryin to get it together by this weekend but its not gonna happen...but its coming soon...Cwoods wanna run WGT its foam....Scott you have everyother class why not this one


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jtsbell said:


> I got something to say about RCAR WHAT NEGATIVES----


Amen!

Like the old saying goes, "I felt sorry for myself because I had no shoes. Then, I met a man who had no feet."


----------



## Railroader

"I wish I had an iPad2, but then I met a guy who has a Playbook." 

Doesn't quite have the same ring to it.



Racing this Saturday is going to be awesome. Why? Because it's not "not RACING"!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Cwoods that sound u hear is ur phone ringing..umm answer it homie!


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> !!!!warning!!! i will be running WGT in a week or two i was tryin to get it together by this weekend but its not gonna happen...but its coming soon...Cwoods wanna run WGT its foam....Scott you have everyother class why not this one


What are you lacking? Anything I can hook you up with?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

...and now for something completely different (Monty Python reference).

I spent the free time I had the last few days turning my ProBoat Impulse 26 into a "LUCAS OIL" racing boat! I like this graphic scheme. It would make a great car race body too.

I hand cut my letters on the side. That was a pain. I'm sure Jonesy can fix me up with some better ones if we do a body or two. 

I tried to make it look like the Lucas superboat hanging down at Lucas Oil Stadium. 

Kevin, can we FLOOD the track for a weekend?


----------



## Railroader

That looks pretty nice!

I always wanted to get into RC boat racing, but with my hobbiest history I'd probably just build a Tamiya Tug Boat with lights and sounds and sell it at a great loss a year later.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

You say that Tom, but your semi and Tundra were AWESOME! Was that what you were talking about?

Pic below is what it looked like out of the box.


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> You say that Tom, but your semi and Tundra were AWESOME! Was that what you were talking about?


Yup.

There are also Tamiya Tanks... oh so tempting.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> What are you lacking? Anything I can hook you up with?


Umm electronics..batteries..


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Umm electronics..batteries..


I have a Novak Kinetic ESC I'd let go for cheap.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> I have a Novak Kinetic ESC I'd let go for cheap.


I have everything coming...just not gonna be ready


----------



## Railroader

But you can borrow it in the meantime if you want to race. Just trying to remove any excuses.


----------



## smokefan

Ok my first spec r gear diff went together flawlessly. This one I got in the mail, well let's just say the amount of work I had to do to it I think I could have made my own. Sooooo disappointed in the fit and finish of this one.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> But you can borrow it in the meantime if you want to race. Just trying to remove any excuses.


Ohh I know but Ive got the servo and everything coming..


----------



## RustyS

Crptracer said:


> !!!!warning!!! i will be running WGT in a week or two i was tryin to get it together by this weekend but its not gonna happen...but its coming soon...Cwoods wanna run WGT its foam....Scott you have everyother class why not this one


Good move Steve, I think you will like it. WGT welcomes all drivers that want to try it out.
Before we started the points series, I have let several guys hot lap my car. If someone wants to try it out, let me know at the beginning of the night, I will make sure I have a fresh battery charged. Try it out between rounds or at the end of the night. its a R5 and takes months of beating and banging for a part to give up.


----------



## Fasthound

Thanks to whomever for the Planet RC reminder. I recall cleaning tires in water tubs that were starting to freeze and seeing everyone's breath. It was still great because it was racing. Kevin, you run a comfortable place. 

If anyone has an issue with it, or even if you don't, how about someone with a friend in HVAC pull some strings for a donated heating upgrade to reduce those heating bills. I would help but my connections are all in roofing. 

Thanks for the clarification on breakfast. I wanted to make sure nothing changed with the bigger race. I would rather start my day with breakfast at the track. 

Saturday yet? No, wait, still have a lot to get ready.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Hurricane Practice Schedule*

*Hurricane Practice Schedule*

*Thursday Feb.23 4pm-10pm*($5)

*Friday Feb.24 4pm-10pm*(Free if racing at the event)

_Doors open Saturday morning(Feb.25) at 8am...racing starts at 11:15am_

* Biscuits & Gravy available for breakfast and an entire lunch/dinner menu available all day/evening


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Fasthound said:


> Thanks to whomever for the Planet RC reminder. I recall cleaning tires in water tubs that were starting to freeze and seeing everyone's breath. It was still great because it was racing. Kevin, you run a comfortable place.


That's where we started racing. I can remember getting in the car on the way home and cranking the heat to finally get warm. It was often cold, but fun. I just wish Mike _____ would have said something before he closed the place down. There one day, gone the next. Now its a karate studio I think.


----------



## Railroader

I'm wearing my RCar tshirt to work today for good luck!


----------



## BadSign

Just out of curiosity, would the fairgrounds accept a "donation" in the form of some newer furnace units? I used to hang a lot of them and pipe them up- If we could find some newer more efficient models, I'd gladly install it myself over the summer. If it keeps the overhead down and keeps more $ in Kevin's pocket, I could help out.


----------



## PDK RACING

Two words snow and cone


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Looking forward to this weekend. I have a lot of work to do on Friday to get ready (motor swap, shocks, springs, etc). Won't be able to make it Thursday. Hope there will be some pit spaces left when I get there.

I am looking forward to racing Sportsman and seeing how I do. :thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> Two words snow and cone


Brandon,

There are new Dampner tubes for your car you should probably get. You can get them by contacting Paul at http://www.onpointracing.com

They fit a little tighter and have less slop than the ones we were using. If you ask nice he may give you a set in Orange

Also WGT coming soon. I should have one to drive at R/Car within a couple of weeks.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Crptracer

Steve I can set u and Doug up some spaces if Kevin is okay with it...speacial thanks to Mike Jones and Steve Martin... Track is down, floors are swept and general pick up complete..alot of behind the scene work this evening...


----------



## jonesy112

Just for general knowledge, the track has around 120 pit spots. There will be plenty of pits available Saturday for any last minute arrivals.


----------



## martini13

BIG THANKS to Jonesy and Crptracer for the help with things at the RUG and Kevin thanks you to. The layout went real smooth and we also made a few changes that should be caster friendly...:thumbsup:


----------



## Fasthound

Thanks guys for your hard work tonight!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Can't wait to see the layout!


----------



## PDK RACING

dragrace said:


> Brandon,
> 
> There are new Dampner tubes for your car you should probably get. You can get them by contacting Paul at http://www.onpointracing.com
> 
> They fit a little tighter and have less slop than the ones we were using. If you ask nice he may give you a set in Orange
> 
> Also WGT coming soon. I should have one to drive at R/Car within a couple of weeks.
> 
> Steve Dunn


Will do.


----------



## rcracer1971

BadSign said:


> Just out of curiosity, would the fairgrounds accept a "donation" in the form of some newer furnace units? I used to hang a lot of them and pipe them up- If we could find some newer more efficient models, I'd gladly install it myself over the summer. If it keeps the overhead down and keeps more $ in Kevin's pocket, I could help out.



I am sure that the fair board probably won't do anything about them as far as spending the money. But they probably wouldn't care if the track did it. But i would get prior permission. There is no doubt they need to be replaced. I have had my hands full keeping both the east and west end furnace units running this year. I have went in on my time when the track has been closed and worked on these ancient ass things. The 2nd to last time I was up there on a Sunday you poor guys were bout to freeze to death. And it s happened one time since on an oval day. As much as parts are these days it would behoove somebody to do something. I am hesitant to put to much of my money in them two, cuz you just don't know when they will finally kick the bucket. But i will continue to help keep them going. However, and i shouldn't say this, but if guys want to and Kevin accepts it. Maybe we all can chip in some money and replace all the relays limits etc. The west end unit needs about $150 in parts. The one main thing is the main blower control swith. A new in the book is a hundred bucks cost. Not just any ole one will work. Because of the 115v to 24v that is all over it. It will need the correct replacement part. My dad has been in business in the heating and air for over 30 plus years. Knows them units well. I took a schematic to him cause I thought we could wire around some of that stuff and lessen the electrical components. He just doesnt think its feesable. As the units are old and outdated. So we are left to just get a part here and there. I also could hang new units in there as well. So if the money was there You and I could do it together. Luckily the east end unit has keeping it 67 degrees as a rule. And luckily we have not had a real super cold winter.


----------



## rcracer1971

Kevin is the heat down again up at the track? I just scrolled down and seen a post from fasthound.


----------



## Kevin Cole

rcracer1971 said:


> Kevin is the heat down again up at the track? I just scrolled down and seen a post from fasthound.


I didnt see a post about this...Martin was at the track tonight and didnt mention any issue.

I didnt think fasthound was even at the track this evening.


----------



## Kevin Cole

RCAR Fantasy Nascar League

Link:
http://racing.fantasysports.yahoo.com/auto/group/21524

League Name:
Big Rug Racers

Password:
rcar

League ID #:
21524

_Join the league...it's FREE and should be FUN!_


----------



## rcracer1971

Fasthound 
Member
iTrader Rating: (1) 
My Photos

Join Date: Oct 2008
Location: Indy
Posts: 84
Thanks to whomever for the Planet RC reminder. I recall cleaning tires in water tubs that were starting to freeze and seeing everyone's breath. It was still great because it was racing. Kevin, you run a comfortable place. 

If anyone has an issue with it, or even if you don't, how about someone with a friend in HVAC pull some strings for a donated heating upgrade to reduce those heating bills. I would help but my connections are all in roofing. 

Thanks for the clarification on breakfast. I wanted to make sure nothing changed with the bigger race. I would rather start my day with breakfast at the track. 

Saturday yet? No, wait, still have a lot to get ready.

Kevin,
Not sure what this means. This is why I asked though. I will stop by and check on it. 2nd page under your hurricane post.


----------



## Crptracer

Heat was excellent last night at the track! We(Jonesy,Martin and myself) discussed this last night. I would be willing to help out in any fashion electrically or just labor...I have a bunch of gripple cable to hang duct with...plus would be nice to see if the fair board would just take a little less due to the improvements...but not sure as they only use it in the summer..we could hold a raffle of some sort for items ie: one month track pass, paint jobs (Jonesy,Scott), penningtons coupons etc..we all have something to offer I'm sure...plus it would be nice to knock down that cost for the Cole Family as it has to be a huge strain on the budget...with those units u might as well burn a pile of money to heat the place...could you please pm me the parts you need for those for the time being I may be able to locate some replacements..


----------



## Miller Time

Keep me in the loop on a repair project, I'll help any way I can.


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> Keep me in the loop on a repair project, I'll help any way I can.


Miller.... that thing you have for sale..... if Mr. Vaught hasn't told you yet...... I want it. LMK when and where.


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> Miller.... that thing you have for sale..... if Mr. Vaught hasn't told you yet...... I want it. LMK when and where.


Anytime, in a van down by the river..:dude:


Call me


----------



## Fasthound

Sorry to alarm anyone needlessly! I posted about the units, not because they are not working (as far as I know, they are working as the were last week), but just my thoughts to see if we can reduce the heating bill for Kevin. As a group, perhaps we have connections.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Should be there tonight for some VTA practice.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I know Mini Cooper class has not been quite as popular lately...well, at least on Sundays. Are you guys still doing Coopers on Friday nights?

I was on the Protoform site and saw this body. Its aimed at the Tamiya M-O6 chassis I guess. Really like it!

Could do some great sponsored paint schemes with that panel design.


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> Anytime, in a van down by the river..:dude:
> 
> 
> Call me


The one near that fence you and Sean put your heads through?

Will do, after work!


----------



## rcracer1971

K guys here is some food for thought. I just got some pricing for replacing the 2 unit heaters. I can get two brand new unit heaters to replace them ole nasty ones for $3300.00. This cost does not reflect what it will take to re pipe the gas is no issue really as I have all the equipment to do it. Also the flue pipe is not reflected in this price. If I had the money it would have already been done. As RCAR is the only home for me for racing. These units would allow the track to breathe easier on gas usage. Not a whole lot, but may gain up to 40 percent less usage. Which in the long run is quite a bit of money. If this was to happen, I would want a counterpart to help oversee this, so nobody could say I stuck money in my pocket. There would also be a copy of the receipt(s) of materials used and units bought. This way everybody involved knew they did not get screwed. I am very keen on this. 

As far as parts if guys wanna help out same rule applies. Kevin would have copy of receipts if need be.
The downside to all this thought of replacing the units, is we need to know what the fair board will do. Kevin and I have discussed this. We really don't think they would have an issue. Having said all this. I hate to throw good money away. But if it means we haft to keep throwing time and money away on this old inefficient stuff to have heat so be it. 

If I had my way about things we would two heat pumps with gas back up. the heat pumps would allow the track to be heated and cooled. Heated up to 30 degrees or so, (where ever the set point is set in the thermostat by me) before the gas heat kicked on. Hence saving the money on gas. Electric would go up a little, but it would weigh it self out by hardly any gas usage. The electric would not get no where what the gas bill does. This would be Trane equipment, As they are proven to be the best not only in residential standards but commercial as well. There would haft to be duct work installed. Which the cost would go way up. If this was to happen, oh my god the place would be so quiet. No loud blower noises. But this would take a few of us to do. There is a lot of variables here. I only want what's best for the track and it's racers. Not trying to sound like Kevin LOL. But really we have a good place to race and the food mmmmmmmmmm good.
So there you have it guys. Sorry to scare anyone.

Fasthound no worries my friend. Was just making sure everything was ok.


----------



## Miller Time

I would be willing to help some, in the middle of a forced job relocation, but I'd help both pyhsically and financially what I can. Some food for thought, how is the 'busness side of R/Car structured, if it was created as a christian based orginization does it have not-for-profit status such that donations could be considered charitable on tax time?


----------



## ThrottleKing

rcracer1971 said:


> K guys here is some food for thought. I just got some pricing for replacing the 2 unit heaters. I can get two brand new unit heaters to replace them ole nasty ones for $3300.00. This cost does not reflect what it will take to re pipe the gas is no issue really as I have all the equipment to do it. Also the flue pipe is not reflected in this price. If I had the money it would have already been done. As RCAR is the only home for me for racing. These units would allow the track to breathe easier on gas usage. Not a whole lot, but may gain up to 40 percent less usage. Which in the long run is quite a bit of money. If this was to happen, I would want a counterpart to help oversee this, so nobody could say I stuck money in my pocket. There would also be a copy of the receipt(s) of materials used and units bought. This way everybody involved knew they did not get screwed. I am very keen on this. ) QUOTE}
> 
> 
> If I had my way about things we would two heat pumps with gas back up. the heat pumps would allow the track to be heated and cooled. Heated up to 30 degrees or so, (where ever the set point is set in the thermostat by me) before the gas heat kicked on. Hence saving the money on gas. Electric would go up a little, but it would weigh it self out by hardly any gas usage. The electric would not get no where what the gas bill does. This would be Trane equipment, As they are proven to be the best not only in residential standards but commercial as well. There would haft to be duct work installed. Which the cost would go way up. If this was to happen, oh my god the place would be so quiet. No loud blower noises. But this would take a few of us to do.)QUOTE}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mentioned it befor that the building was set up through the gas company with the combined btu capacity of all the current units running. Since they do not, there is no need for the 800 or larger meter and 5lb. regulator to be there it costs more for gas sevice when using that equiptment per therm than smaller regulators, meters and lower pressure. Plus I think there is also a 2"+ header in there that can carry more volume at lower pressure and you could get away from the maxtrol regulators at each furnace. Another option would be a 425 meter on 2lb. and a maxtrol on two units. That will cover 600K btu easily especially with the large piping. Figure out what furnaces can be eliminated and then call marketing at the gas company to downsize the meter and regulator and it will save money.
> 
> Jeremiah


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sounds like we have some very knowledgable people at R/CAR! And, philanthropic people as well. 

Here's the flyer for the event on Saturday. .PDF version too.


----------



## Matt P.

Any chance there will be enough for the mini cooper class on Saturday? If not, I may just come watch for a while.

Also, do the Hurricane races have controlled practices to keep the mini coopers and sportsman away from the faster, more experienced classes?


----------



## Railroader

Matt P. said:


> Any chance there will be enough for the mini cooper class on Saturday?


Yes.









.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I appreciate everyone's willingness for ideas, help, and everything involved about heating the building.

Any upgrades will have to be approved by the fair board, and need to be talked about at the track.

Lets get the thread back on "track" concerning racing. 

We have a huge race this weekend and most of the chatter has been about climate control rather that racing
(Once again, all is appreciated).

With the winter season wrapping up in the next 4 weeks or so, any upgrades will be implemented in the off-season, to better prepare for next season. 

Now back to our regular scheduled program..._Lets Talk Racin' Guys_:thumbsup:


----------



## rcdano

Railroader you have a PM.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> _Lets Talk Racin' Guys_:thumbsup:


I am racing this Saturday! USGT [Tamiya TA05v.2R] and 17.5 Expert Sedan [AE 6.1]. I am going to try to not be last. Oh, and beat regetsama of course. :wave:





















And I'll be wearing shorts probably. :dude:


----------



## Railroader

rcdano said:


> Railroader you have a PM.


And right back at 'cha!


----------



## rockin_bob13

I have that body on the shelf, Indy.


----------



## Fasthound

Is the weight rule for 17.5-X 1380 grams?


----------



## Fasthound

I will be right there with you in 17.5 Expert. The paint is drying on a new shell and you won't see Serpent decals on a TC5 anymore! I am ready for a strong B-Main showing


----------



## jonesy112

Fasthound said:


> Is the weight rule for 17.5-X 1380 grams?


Yes it is 1380


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I forgot to take a picture of a Porsche 911 GT3 I just painted for another racer for the USGT class. However, here is a picture of a Parma Ford GT for the Sportsman class with the same team paint scheme.

Paint used:
Black - Pactra Outlaw Black
Orange - Pactra Competition Orange
White (backing) - Pactra Sprint White
Silver (window trim) - Pactra Indy Silver


----------



## Crptracer

JTSBELL... Do you guys have a speed passion tuning box that will adjust drag brake on a Citrix?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I forgot to take a picture of a Porsche 911 GT3 I just painted for another racer for the USGT class. However, here is a picture of a Parma Ford GT for the Sportsman class with the same team paint scheme.
> 
> Paint used:
> Black - Pactra Outlaw Black
> Orange - Pactra Competition Orange
> White (backing) - Pactra Sprint White
> Silver (window trim) - Pactra Indy Silver


That looks great! Lots of time before you ever got to squirt some paint on that I'd say!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> That looks great! Lots of time before you ever got to squirt some paint on that I'd say!


Thanks for the reminder, I forgot to give credit to the local companies that helped make that paint scheme fairly painless.

- Big thanks to Rockstar Paints for supplying the precut paint mask.
- Another thanks to Submit Graphics for supplying the sponsor and number decals.

The only thing this body came with was window masks, but at least it had overspray film. It probably took more time to dig through my box of old decals to look for headlights/tailights and a few other misc decals than it took to mask the body. I also ended up recycling an HPI wing I had on another car.

The one thing I did like about this body vs. the HPI Ford GT was that the rear of the body isn't a separate piece. It is attached at the top of the rear deck and you swing it down into place. The HPI rear is a separate part (which can come loose from contact). Will be interested to see how this body handles on the track.


----------



## jtsbell

Crptracer said:


> JTSBELL... Do you guys have a speed passion tuning box that will adjust drag brake on a Citrix?


Yes I do.


----------



## regets ama

railroader said:


> i am racing this saturday! Usgt [tamiya ta05v.2r] and 17.5 expert sedan [ae 6.1]. I am going to try to not be last. Oh, and beat regetsama of course. Dude:


so you say!

Arch e. Nemisis


----------



## regets ama

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I forgot to take a picture of a Porsche 911 GT3 I just painted for another racer for the USGT class. However, here is a picture of a Parma Ford GT for the Sportsman class with the same team paint scheme.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> NICE JOB BRIAN, MATT REALLY LIKED LAST NIGHT, HE'S A BIG PORCH"A" FAN.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

This is the one I worked on this week. Its a 190mm HPI Dodge Viper. Parma Pennzoil decals. I painted the window frames. The yellow is std Faskolor yellow. Its much better than the color in the picture. The flash kind of washed out the yellow.

This body is for sale tomorrow. If anyone needs a USGT body, this one is ready to go! I'll bring a reamer.


----------



## BadSign

NIce paint, gentleman! I'm laying down some color for next Fridaywith a "pop" theme.

Good luck to everyone tomorrow, wish I could be there!


----------



## cwoods34

I hope everyone is as smart as me and decides to spend tomorrow tearin' up the Hurricane race. Jonesy...... good luck in the sweeper...... :freak:


----------



## Kevin Cole

cwoods34 said:


> I hope everyone is as smart as me and decides to spend tomorrow tearin' up my car at the Hurricane race.


You normally have more confidence grasshopper.


----------



## smokefan

Crptracer said:


> JTSBELL... Do you guys have a speed passion tuning box that will adjust drag brake on a Citrix?



If they don't I do


----------



## rcracer1971

Good luck to everybody tomorrow.


----------



## Railroader

Very nice layout, very flowing and sweeping. The Memorial Chicane™ is in full effect too, I like that. Tomorrow is going to be awesome!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Very nice layout, very flowing and sweeping. The Memorial Chicane™ is in full effect too, I like that. Tomorrow is going to be awesome!


maybe we can rename The Memorial Chicane™ the "Peninsula" with respect to your home state


----------



## Railroader

I'd like that.


----------



## Crptracer

Ladies and gentleman, Boys and girls, It's Time for the throw down at the fairgrounds ironic that we had such strong winds last night and now the Hurricane series is back at the rug...Come Get Some!!


----------



## Fasthound

Waiting in line for the gates to open! It is RACEDAY!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Biscuits & Gravy (thanks Angie!) and R/C car racing... This is how to spend a Saturday morning!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Good turnout of racers too.


----------



## Matt P.

Matt P. said:


> Any chance there will be enough for the mini cooper class on Saturday?





Railroader said:


> Yes.
> .


No.

Thanks to Kevin though on trying to get some people to dust off their mini's, and for the free track time.

It's unfortunate, because mini is a driver's class. It's hard to have better equipment when your restricted to a 540-J and rounded 4000mah 25c stick packs, which is why I love the class so much.


----------



## rcracer1971

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Biscuits & Gravy (thanks Angie!) and R/C car racing... This is how to spend a Saturday morning!


HHmmmmmmmmmmmm YUMMY! Missed out!


----------



## hurtsogood369

Wow.


----------



## Railroader

Matt P. said:


> No.
> 
> Thanks to Kevin though on trying to get some people to dust off their mini's, and for the free track time.
> 
> It's unfortunate, because mini is a driver's class. It's hard to have better equipment when your restricted to a 540-J and rounded 4000mah 25c stick packs, which is why I love the class so much.


It is too bad that more Mini Coopers didn't show up, I guess the guys who race the Mini class in the Indy area didn't feel like running today, but we certainly had a lot of everything else! There were a lot of people racing on-road today in Indianapolis from all over the Mid-West.

EVERY class is a "driver's class". Period. You want an extremely challenging "diver's class"? Try a Mod class. That is one class where money will NOT buy a win. I will by switching my USGT to a Mod this week. I'm going to start with a 10.5 and see if I can handle it.


----------



## Railroader

Special thanks to the guys who came from all around the Mid-West today to race! I had a great time. It's a ton of fun to meet new people and race with people from other tracks to see how my skills compare.

The quality of racing was stupendous today. If you were in an A-Main today you earner it! I saw racers who usually have a go-ahead win battle to finish in the top three of the B-Main today.

HUGE thanks to The Cole family for putting on the Hurricane race. And there aren't many tracks that serve that good of food right at the track. Angie was very busy feeding the racers.

Racers and marshals got to their places quickly and racing went very smoothly and the program went officially. The announcing was TOO good. I knew where I was during every race (which makes me even more nervous).

It took me a few practice laps to get the rust off my steering wheel, but right after that I fell into my usual position a couple seconds behind the old Arch Nemesis. :beatdeadhorse:

I hope everyone has a safe drive home! Hope to see you all real soon.



hurtsogood369 said:


> Wow.


If it wasn't for bad luck you wouldn't have had any luck today. OUCH!!!


----------



## cwoods34

I'm just wondering how I qualified 6th in 17.5 considering who was near the front :hat:

Third race day on the Snake..... I'm happy. Even breaking out of the main didn't upset me. 

As for Jonesy......... 

Thanks to all the locals who did come out!


----------



## cwoods34

And my TC6 won the Sportsman race in the most SPECTACULAR finish I've ever seen in RC by Tim Creech!


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> As for Jonesy.........


I know right?!?! Talk about bad luck.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> And my TC6 won the Sportsman race in the most SPECTACULAR finish I've ever seen in RC by Tim Creech!


That is a win** with an asterisk*!!!

















*<--- that is an asterisk.

** Nothing like having the lead car putt out 1 foot from the finish line!!!


----------



## cwoods34

TOM --- My TC6 will be a mod car full-time as soon as I pick up some more electronics, since I've burned through all my stuff. Mod will improve your brake/throttle timing better than anything else! Running Jaco greens or Kitty Rug Sweeps will provide enough traction to run it on a club night.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Mod will improve your brake/throttle timing better than anything else!


That is EXACTLY what I was thinking. Running 17.5 has improved my USGT, so I was thinking Mod would help my 17.5 reaction times. 

Plus Tamiya parts are cheap and I have a ton of them.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I forgot about the Novice Sportsman class being 17.5 or less. That seemed bizzare! So, I switched from my silvercan TC3 car to my 17.5 TC5. I could keep up better. 

Justin, we all feel for you on your screeching halt - almost finish! Look at it this way, that made for one major memorable moment for those who saw it. Unbelievable!


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I forgot about the Novice Sportsman class being 17.5 or less. That seemed bizzare! So, I switched from my silvercan TC3 car to my 17.5 TC5. I could keep up better.


Believe it or not, I turned more laps in my 21.5 car today than I did in my 17.5. 

[email protected]:03[17.5] v. [email protected]:11[21.5]

Just more proof that sometimes slower is faster.


IndyHobbies.com said:


> Justin, we all feel for you on your screeching halt - almost finish! Look at it this way, that made for one major memorable moment for those who say it. Unbelievable!


I will NOT forget that finish (or lack thereof) for a long time!!!


----------



## smokefan

Thanks again! Had a pretty good time today thanks everyone for everything u do.


----------



## Fasthound

cwoods34 said:


> I'm just wondering how I qualified 6th in 17.5 considering who was near the front :hat:
> 
> Third race day on the Snake..... I'm happy. Even breaking out of the main didn't upset me.
> 
> As for Jonesy.........
> 
> Thanks to all the locals who did come out!


What broke on the Snake?


----------



## cwoods34

Front driveshaft AND rear body post. I don't know how either.... I didn't have any hard hits. Oh well!


----------



## Railroader

Jr. was telling me about the fantom car that kept taking me out.


----------



## martini13

"BIG THANKS" To TEAM R/CAR for a great show. Things went alot smoother with are leader(Kevin C.) running the show this time. I wish USGT A-main would of went a little diffrent, but I know now that lap traffic will not let you pass if your in the leed in the mains,but to only take you out. Thats twice..NEXT TIME!!! See you guys friday:thumbsup:


----------



## martini13

but I did have a GREAT TIME.....


----------



## martini13

FRIDAY YET....:tongue:


----------



## hurtsogood369

Thanks to Mike Jones, Steve Vaught, Cody Woods, Tom Johnson, and Scott Black for the help Thursday/Saturday. My car was running great. The Set up jonsey gave me was phenomeanal. Steve taught me the proper way to tweak my chassis which made my car so much better. I will never run another Novak again in my life. 17.5 is a lot more fun to drive over the 21.5. Congrats to Creech (I gave you your present of 6inches today). Thank you Kevin and Angie for giving us a place to race and for feeding us. Track builders did a great job (wish it was 6inches shorter). Lol. But I had a blast playing with my toy cars today. Hope all of you have a good week and look forward to banging rails on Friday. 



P.s. nice wheel dot placement today.


----------



## Railroader

This will be my Mod TC shell:

[AWESOME paint job by Mike Jones of Rock Star Paints, as usual]


----------



## AquaRacer

Awesome looking paint job!!! Like the colors!!


----------



## Crptracer

I'm not sure if anything else could have went wrong for me...bad tires,chassis break...then got my horsepower and then drove it like a sissy cause I didnt want to loose the temp fix on the chassis...oh well had a great time seeing and talking to everyone...


----------



## TrickyOne

Thanks to eveyone at R/Car for another great event....Kevin and Family thank you for all the hard work you continue to put into this place so that we can all enjoy it. I once again had another great time down at the Big rug and I cant wait until the next chance I get to get back down there.

Anyone looking for a points update for the series I will have them updated tomorrow check the All-star for them to be posted there.

Also thanks to all the racers that came out and supported this race with all the other races you have to choose from it was really good to see all the support we had....Thank you!

Kevin Kane


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Had a great time on Saturday. Really enjoyed the competition.

Finally got my car sorted out for Sportsman and my new Airtronics MX-3X was great. BIG improvement over my old FM system! :thumbsup:

It will be hard to go back to a 25.5 in Sportsman, I enjoyed the extra speed of the 21.5.

To everyone who was responsible for the track layout, nice job! It was a good mix of technical and speed.

As always to the Cole Family, Thanks for a great event!

See you on Friday!


----------



## bpalmer

A heartfelt thank you to the Cole's and all the racers at r/car. what an awesome place to race at. hurricane series was extremely well run. i had a blast, and will make it a point to return ! The chili cheese fries alone are dang near worth the drive from Dayton. who actually one the sportsman race ? was it Tim or Justin ? i thought that you had to cross the line under your own power without help from the marshalls ?


----------



## Crptracer

Bob we are unsure about Justin's finish.. Tim did win.. I believe Justin's car was so close to the loop that when the Marshall lifted the car straight up it counted, I never saw anyone swipe it across the line...what a finish!!


----------



## bpalmer

i had it backwards...i thought it was Tim's car that broke... kinda hard to figure out what was going on from the stand...i was trying to finish with a good lap and i heard all the hootin and hollerin...it was all i could do to focus on my own car and not look down directly under me to see what was going on ! It was an awesome day of racing to be sure . I Can't wait to come back ! The a-main in expert tc was awesome to watch , but everyone put on a heck of a show...thanks guys (and gals)


----------



## JCarr20142

Had a great time yesterday, as always. I want to say thank you to all involved with the track for such a great place to race and for the good food. I want to say sorry to AJ, it seemed like we just couldn't get away from each other in the third qualifier and main. See you guys again probably in April for the USVTA/USGT race.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

big thanks to matt young for letting me run his tc3 in the usgt 3rd round/main. My tc4 setup was inconsistent but the tc3 was easy to drive. Was on the outside looking in, but managed to get 28laps to secure a spot in the main. Reset the speed control for the main and gained almost 1/2 second per lap. Was able to to not be lapped on the track, which was a victory to me. Not too shabby for a tc3 tactic radio novak ss and inexpensive servo considering the competition.

also had a lot of fun racing eric w in the vta main. Made a great outside in pass on the last lap last 2 corners to take 4th place by less than a 1/4 panel. I really enjoying the racing and strategy that the 25.5 motors allow.

overall had a great day. Thanks r/car and hurricane series.


----------



## regets ama

*hurricane*

Great event over the weekend and enjoyed all the learnings. Thanks again to Kevin and family for all thier efforts and Steve and company for the terrific track build. Nice job to T Creech on a fine sportsman win, I see left AND right turns in his future.
A special note out to AJ , Jonesy, and Martini for being true gentleman in a sportsman like congratulatory handshake with me after the b main, that made my day complete.

Looking forward to Friday already.


----------



## Railroader

I don't remember getting MY sportsman like congratulatory handshake after the USGT b-main. :freak:


----------



## jtsbell

:thumbsup:Thanks to everyone for a fine no a great Sat.Kevin&Angie great job!!!Kevin good job keeping the show going and getting out of there by 7.Spl.thanks to Cody Woods for helping me out.THANKS CODY!! And to all the racers GOOD JOB. CAPT'NJACK


----------



## cwoods34

jtsbell said:


> :thumbsup:Thanks to everyone for a fine no a great Sat.Kevin&Angie great job!!!Kevin good job keeping the show going and getting out of there by 7.Spl.thanks to Cody Woods for helping me out.THANKS CODY!! And to all the racers GOOD JOB. CAPT'NJACK


I'm the only one allowed to traction roll, so glad to help!


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> I'm the only one allowed to traction roll, so glad to help!


Damn I didn't get that memo. Otherwise I wouldn't have traction rolled in the second 17.5 qualifier


----------



## smokefan

I traction rolled in my main a couple times. Changed my line slightly and stopped it.


----------



## Crptracer

We really need to keep eachother notified what weekends we can all be there in 17.5 IE: Bpalmer,smokefan,Fasthound etc..it's more fun when we all are together I mean the goal is every week but I know it's not easy...I'm thinking about maybe goin up north when the oval gang has there show come to town..PM me if any of you are interested


----------



## Railroader

When is the oval show?


----------



## Fasthound

Crptracer said:


> We really need to keep eachother notified what weekends we can all be there in 17.5 IE: Bpalmer,smokefan,Fasthound etc..it's more fun when we all are together I mean the goal is every week but I know it's not easy...I'm thinking about maybe goin up north when the oval gang has there show come to town..PM me if any of you are interested


I am in agreement. Who you race with is what makes it great. Thankfully, RC racing is also Father-Son time for me.

Although, I didn't even get to run with you guys much. I broke out of heat 1, finished heat 2 with a safe run, then had to leave to address a family matter. Still, a day at the track is better than many elsewhere.


----------



## regets ama

Railroader said:


> I don't remember getting MY sportsman like congratulatory handshake after the USGT b-main. :freak:


well now, 
first you have to know someone who knows the secret handshake, 
then you have to learn the secret handshake, 
then you have to know how to accept the secret handshake, 
and then you may be able to "get" your handshake.

signed,
your nemisis.


----------



## thehobbyshop

A big thanks to Kevin, Angie, and everyone who made the race happen. It's a ton of work to put on a big race (and weekly racing), and the entire Cole family deserves our support.
The races were very close, with most mains having tons of passing not only at the top, but all the way through the field. The sportsman main with the car dying inches from the finish line and the driver trying to use telekenisis to move the car a few inches was truely a classic. For those that missed this race, you missed a great moment in time.
Even with another race being rescheduled to conflict with this race (still don't understand that one) the Expert TC class was stacked. A lot of very fast guys in the B Main. 
Personally I had a lot of fun the entire day, just wish I hadn't ran out of driving talent.
For me, one of the best parts of any race weekend is the constant discussions about suspension theory, gearing, tire choice, and radio settings. The one thing I love about on-road is people are always willing to share stuff they've learned, even if it's with a competitor. Junior's been teaching me stuff for years. And, a big thank you to Jonesy for that tip on the steering bellcrank location, it did help smooth the car out heading onto the straightaway. I'm always willing to share what little knowledge I have, so never hesitate to ask.
See everyone the next time I'm able to race.

Randy


----------



## Miller Time

thehobbyshop said:


> ...
> Even with another race being rescheduled to conflict with this race (still don't understand that one) the Expert TC class was stacked. ...
> 
> Randy


The other races original date needed to be rescheduled due to some other races conflicting with it and affecting about a dozen regulars and race directors. The reschedule was done with out the realization that the Hurricane was the same day, an error on my part and my apologies, the track owner had already announced and posted the flyer for the reschedule and it was decided not re-re schedule.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> When is the oval show?


3/18 that weekend I believe...


----------



## cwoods34

Hmmm.... I'll be running Mr. Barton's 17.5 this weekend since I'm giving it a makeover....... 

Tom and Jonesy - If you'll have "mod" cars ready, I can have one! :hat:


----------



## Railroader

What tires do I want for mod? Running a 10.5(for now), I have Solaris and Sweep32.

I'll probably be running Sundays.


----------



## ercwhtsd

IndyRC_Racer said:


> big thanks to matt young for letting me run his tc3 in the usgt 3rd round/main. My tc4 setup was inconsistent but the tc3 was easy to drive. Was on the outside looking in, but managed to get 28laps to secure a spot in the main. Reset the speed control for the main and gained almost 1/2 second per lap. Was able to to not be lapped on the track, which was a victory to me. Not too shabby for a tc3 tactic radio novak ss and inexpensive servo considering the competition.
> 
> also had a lot of fun racing eric w in the vta main. Made a great outside in pass on the last lap last 2 corners to take 4th place by less than a 1/4 panel. I really enjoying the racing and strategy that the 25.5 motors allow.
> 
> overall had a great day. Thanks r/car and hurricane series.


It's always a blast racing with you Brian, now to see were we are in the points battle


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

thehobbyshop said:


> The sportsman main with the car dying inches from the finish line and the driver trying to use telekenisis to move the car a few inches was truely a classic. For those that missed this race, you missed a great moment in time.
> 
> Randy


He needed Lightning McQueen to come and push him across the finish line! That would have made a great movie...wait, it was a movie!


----------



## Crptracer

Justin you may have the most memorable moment of the entire weekend..it's either you or Jonesy with distraught squat about 2min into every race.. Bad luck..wish we could have gotten a pic of that finish..


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> What tires do I want for mod? Running a 10.5(for now), I have Solaris and Sweep32.
> 
> I'll probably be running Sundays.


Sweep32s should be ok. A 10.5 (blinky assuming) will have good speed but doesn't rip as hard as mod motors, so it'll be a little more forgiving. I like Jaco greens because they roll well and still make good traction. I don't think the Solaris hook up well enough unless traction gets really high.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hey guys, I posted 10 photos from yesterday over on the Hurricane thread if you want to see them. Post #124 and #125. I'll put them on our facebook page too.

Thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4088131#post4088131

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=oa.381130805230433&type=1


----------



## Crptracer

I just don't see the appeal of "mod" 10.5 blinky I think is great which would appear like mod at the rug by way of lap times...I think mod has its place on big paved tracks where u can really open it up..10.5 blinky would make me think of getting another TC instead of the WGT...however this will lead to an additional class debate...TC vs WGT...I know I can always run TC


----------



## cwoods34

Mod is the only class where money can't buy a win. It's also the most fun to drive!

10.5 would be similar in terms of lap times, but drives waaay differently......


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Sweep32s should be ok. A 10.5 (blinky assuming) will have good speed but doesn't rip as hard as mod motors, so it'll be a little more forgiving. I like Jaco greens because they roll well and still make good traction. I don't think the Solaris hook up well enough unless traction gets really high.


Not blinky, I have a Novak Kinetic for mod. I'm just starting with the 10.5. I'll be on the hunt for a 4.5 or better.


----------



## cwoods34

A 4.5 is pretty aggressive. Try a 5.0 Sonic or the 4.0 LRP..... both are very smooth. Or even a 6.5 Duo-based motor.... 7- and 8.5t motors don't drive well in TC and are more geared towards SC it seems.


----------



## TrickyOne

*Points after 4 rounds*

Hey Guys I have the points updated check out the Series thread for the info!!!


----------



## hurtsogood369

I have 4.5 or 5.5 turn motor. Maybe I will play in the mod class. Low car count. Open track. That would be fun.


----------



## jonesy112

Crptracer said:


> I just don't see the appeal of "mod" 10.5 blinky I think is great which would appear like mod at the rug by way of lap times...I think mod has its place on big paved tracks where u can really open it up..10.5 blinky would make me think of getting another TC instead of the WGT...however this will lead to an additional class debate...TC vs WGT...I know I can always run TC


along the lines with what cody said, a 10.5 and 4 turn laps times will be the same. However in driving styles, totally opposite. The 10.5 will drive like a fast 17.5, while the 4 turn will require alot more precise trigger movements (on/off throttle)

Since I mainly run mod to help with my throttle control, I prefer the 4 turn. Some people will prefer the less aggressive 10.5 style of driving.


----------



## Crptracer

U can't buy a win in any class...4.5 would give u close to the same lap times also..there was a 6.5 on the track Saturday wasn't any better than the 17.5..I think blinky classes are awesome as they limit the speedo cost and u don't have to mess with a CPU or what have u to adjust that's one "buy a win" component out of the way....mod has a turnout at national events but that's about it..10.5 is a roar class is it not? Plus I am sure given what ever races come to town next year 10.5 blinky would be a decent draw...I think 10.5 on our hurricane layout would be in the 10's maybe 10.0 or 9.9...4.5 would be 11.8 most likely..


----------



## jonesy112

Crptracer said:


> U can't buy a win in any class...4.5 would give u close to the same lap times also..there was a 6.5 on the track Saturday wasn't any better than the 17.5..I think blinky classes are awesome as they limit the speedo cost and u don't have to mess with a CPU or what have u to adjust that's one "buy a win" component out of the way....mod has a turnout at national events but that's about it..10.5 is a roar class is it not? Plus I am sure given what ever races come to town next year 10.5 blinky would be a decent draw...I think 10.5 on our hurricane layout would be in the 10's maybe 10.0 or 9.9...4.5 would be 11.8 most likely..


you dont run boost 95% of the time in the speedo with mod motors. You dont need to. you have PLENTY of power you dont need to worry about programming the speedo. 

And there is no way a 10.5 would be two seconds a lap faster than a 4 turn.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> When is the oval show?





jonesy112 said:


> you dont run boost 95% of the time in the speedo with mod motors. You dont need to. you have PLENTY of power you dont need to worry about programming the speedo.
> 
> And there is no way a 10.5 would be two seconds a lap faster than a 4 turn.


So if you guys break into 11.4,11.5 or juchas 11.3...we saw a 6.5 run 11.9 best you don't think with more horses but not to many like a 10.5 you wouldn't be in the 10's...Id bet you would and you would be faster than the 4.5 at our track


----------



## jonesy112

Crptracer said:


> So if you guys break into 11.4,11.5 or juchas 11.3...we saw a 6.5 run 11.9 best you don't think with more horses but not to many like a 10.5 you wouldn't be in the 10's...Id bet you would and you would be faster than the 4.5 at our track


that 6.5 was the first car on the track friday, it was also the guys first run on the track at all. A 10.5 and a full mod motor would both be lucky to hit 10.9's, MAYBE high 10.8's. The 17.5s are so fast anymore that mod is normally not more than a half second a lap faster than 17.5 blinky, just drives way different.


----------



## cwoods34

Sure, all speedos perform the same in blinky. Ask Brad Johnson if he'd buy a Ballistic off the shelf and run it at Snowbirds. 

In blinky, the motors matter. In boosted, the speedo matters. In mod, only the driver matters.


----------



## rcdano

Hey guys, since you are on the subject of speed and times and such, you all may find this a bit silly and maybe not really on the subject but it is something that I have always had a problem with becasue if I didn't I would be a lot faster than what I am, but do any of you have any suggetions (without it being "chemicaly" induced) on how to calm your nerves during a race? It doesn't matter if I'm on carpet or off road, if it is a "big" race, my nerves always screw me out of laps and possitions. Case in point, I had to use the third heat Saturday to try and get into the main. I was on a 39 lap pace (again if it wasn't for the nerves, I should have been on a 41 or 42, I'd like to think) and getting into the 8th spot in the A with 2 minutes to go and of course I choke. I start driving to conservitivly and shakeing like a leaf in a "Hurricane". I have always had this problem and I am sick of it. I really feel like if I could shake this thing, somehow, and be calm, cool and collected, I would do much better. So do any of you do anything before to get yourselves in the "zone"? I know we all get nervous at some point but obviously some are like "ice". I guess it's just all mental but I was hopeing that somebody may have some suggestions on how to calm down. Thanks guys!


----------



## Crptracer

^^^ just deep breaths and don't put to much into it...RC is alot like golf we are in control 1 swing at a time=1 corner at a time...


----------



## Mike Slaughter

rcdano said:


> I have always had this problem and I am sick of it. I really feel like if I could shake this thing, somehow, and be calm, cool and collected, I would do much better. So do any of you do anything before to get yourselves in the "zone"? I know we all get nervous at some point but obviously some are like "ice". I guess it's just all mental but I was hopeing that somebody may have some suggestions on how to calm down. Thanks guys!


I use a mantra. Something simple, fluid, and pertinent. Threeish words is optimal. You can even tailor it to your issues.

It all goes back to watching the 24 Hours of Daytona about 15 years ago, and when they went to an in-car shot on the dash board in big letters it said, "Don't hit ...." Insert four letter word in the dots.

It has always helped me, personally my mind wanders if I don't do it and I start making mistakes.

I have passed this on to a few other people and it has helped them as well. Stick with it for awhile and it becomes second nature.

Mike


----------



## jonesy112

rcdano said:


> Hey guys, since you are on the subject of speed and times and such, you all may find this a bit silly and maybe not really on the subject but it is something that I have always had a problem with becasue if I didn't I would be a lot faster than what I am, but do any of you have any suggetions (without it being "chemicaly" induced) on how to calm your nerves during a race? It doesn't matter if I'm on carpet or off road, if it is a "big" race, my nerves always screw me out of laps and possitions. Case in point, I had to use the third heat Saturday to try and get into the main. I was on a 39 lap pace (again if it wasn't for the nerves, I should have been on a 41 or 42, I'd like to think) and getting into the 8th spot in the A with 2 minutes to go and of course I choke. I start driving to conservitivly and shakeing like a leaf in a "Hurricane". I have always had this problem and I am sick of it. I really feel like if I could shake this thing, somehow, and be calm, cool and collected, I would do much better. So do any of you do anything before to get yourselves in the "zone"? I know we all get nervous at some point but obviously some are like "ice". I guess it's just all mental but I was hopeing that somebody may have some suggestions on how to calm down. Thanks guys!


I just always focus on trying to run down the guy ahead of me. Doesnt matter if I am catching him or not, i just focus on running him down. Then if you get to him and pass him, focus on the next one.

I always find that I make mistakes when I focus on trying not to make mistakes, or focus on weither or not the guy behind me is catching me. As long as im looking at the guy ahead of me, im fine.


----------



## Crptracer

jonesy112 said:


> that 6.5 was the first car on the track friday, it was also the guys first run on the track at all. A 10.5 and a full mod motor would both be lucky to hit 10.9's, MAYBE high 10.8's. The 17.5s are so fast anymore that mod is normally not more than a half second a lap faster than 17.5 blinky, just drives way different.


Well it doesn't matter I still think 10.5 would be faster..I would run a faster class since I nitro finger my 17.5 like a moron anyway..it would probably suit me better knowing my luck...had the same luck running at planet on that clay I stunk it up with stock but could kill it with a 9turn dbl..strange..are u guys trying to make this a class for next year? Or just to play with so you can run it on the road next year?


----------



## jonesy112

Crptracer said:


> Well it doesn't matter I still think 10.5 would be faster..I would run a faster class since I nitro finger my 17.5 like a moron anyway..it would probably suit me better knowing my luck...had the same luck running at planet on that clay I stunk it up with stock but could kill it with a 9turn dbl..strange..are u guys trying to make this a class for next year? Or just to play with so you can run it on the road next year?


either way. I love running mod tc, to me its about the most fun you can have with any RC car on any surface. We ran it on fridays at the start of the year and usually had 3 to 4 to play with out there. Others have expressed interest in running it, so im sure if we ask kevin nicely (and i put a mod motor in his car and let him play) he might let us run it. I dont want the this class to hurt attendance in any other class, but i think everyone that is talking about it has a second car that it would go in so that should not be an issue.


----------



## trackratt3

Hey guys!! I run a 4.5 at my home track at Harbor Hobbies and with 17.5 hot laps are 10.2-10.3 and hot laps with my mod 4.5 set on blinky mode are 9.9-10.0.
Had a fun day with you guys once again on Saturday and hope to see you again.

Blake Keulen


----------



## smokefan

I have a new toy coming


----------



## rcracer1971

rcdano said:


> Hey guys, since you are on the subject of speed and times and such, you all may find this a bit silly and maybe not really on the subject but it is something that I have always had a problem with becasue if I didn't I would be a lot faster than what I am, but do any of you have any suggetions (without it being "chemicaly" induced) on how to calm your nerves during a race? It doesn't matter if I'm on carpet or off road, if it is a "big" race, my nerves always screw me out of laps and possitions. Case in point, I had to use the third heat Saturday to try and get into the main. I was on a 39 lap pace (again if it wasn't for the nerves, I should have been on a 41 or 42, I'd like to think) and getting into the 8th spot in the A with 2 minutes to go and of course I choke. I start driving to conservitivly and shakeing like a leaf in a "Hurricane". I have always had this problem and I am sick of it. I really feel like if I could shake this thing, somehow, and be calm, cool and collected, I would do much better. So do any of you do anything before to get yourselves in the "zone"? I know we all get nervous at some point but obviously some are like "ice". I guess it's just all mental but I was hopeing that somebody may have some suggestions on how to calm down. Thanks guys!


If you haven't tried chewing bubble gum, you may try that and see if it helps. Are you always listening to the announcer? If so you try not so hard to listen and just concentrate on your driving. Even though I run oval, I find myself getting into trouble when I listen to Kevin a lot. NOT that it's his fault. But he is the best announcer I have heard, and he just grabs your ear. He is very damn good at what he does. And brings a lot of excitement into the racing. Something else you might try is something like an ipod or something. Other than that I would say your nerves are just telling you that you are having fun.


----------



## jtsbell

smokefan said:


> I have a new toy coming


whats her name?


----------



## smokefan

jtsbell said:


> whats her name?


 Well its not a blue car and its not orange either


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> Well its not a blue car and its not orange either


I *might* have something to do with it.......


----------



## Crptracer

smokefan said:


> Well its not a blue car and its not orange either


Hmm will there be another serpent slithering around the track???


----------



## rcdano

Crptracer said:


> ^^^ just deep breaths and don't put to much into it...RC is alot like golf we are in control 1 swing at a time=1 corner at a time...





Mike Slaughter said:


> I use a mantra. Something simple, fluid, and pertinent. Threeish words is optimal. You can even tailor it to your issues.
> 
> It all goes back to watching the 24 Hours of Daytona about 15 years ago, and when they went to an in-car shot on the dash board in big letters it said, "Don't hit ...." Insert four letter word in the dots.
> 
> It has always helped me, personally my mind wanders if I don't do it and I start making mistakes.
> 
> I have passed this on to a few other people and it has helped them as well. Stick with it for awhile and it becomes second nature.
> 
> Mike





jonesy112 said:


> I just always focus on trying to run down the guy ahead of me. Doesnt matter if I am catching him or not, i just focus on running him down. Then if you get to him and pass him, focus on the next one.
> 
> I always find that I make mistakes when I focus on trying not to make mistakes, or focus on weither or not the guy behind me is catching me. As long as im looking at the guy ahead of me, im fine.





rcracer1971 said:


> If you haven't tried chewing bubble gum, you may try that and see if it helps. Are you always listening to the announcer? If so you try not so hard to listen and just concentrate on your driving. Even though I run oval, I find myself getting into trouble when I listen to Kevin a lot. NOT that it's his fault. But he is the best announcer I have heard, and he just grabs your ear. He is very damn good at what he does. And brings a lot of excitement into the racing. Something else you might try is something like an ipod or something. Other than that I would say your nerves are just telling you that you are having fun.


Thank you all for the input! Yeah, unfortunatly for me, if I do not do well I am not having fun and I guess I put to much pressure on myself to do well. I am not saying win everytime but to just be competitive as, on at least the same lap as those that are doing well. I have been racing rc for over 20 years now (I guess if I wasn't having fun, I wouldn't have stayed in it as long as I have, Lol!) and I do it for the love and the passion that I have for our sport and my motto is if you are going to do something do it right and do it well. I know that sometimes doing something you think is worthwhile isn't alwasy easy but I have never gave up and I have had my moments of brillance, it is just that when you can recognise the problem and it isn't an easy fix and for as long as I have delt with this (I don't know why I haven't addressed this to others sooner) that a person starts seeking some help and I appriciate all your imput. I'll try to implement some, if not all, of them. Thanks guys!


----------



## smokefan

Crptracer said:


> Hmm will there be another serpent slithering around the track???


I have always been fond of the "snake pit" when in Indy


----------



## Crptracer

Well we have one forming at R/Car...Welcome and ssssssnake you for joining!


----------



## Crptracer

On the brown/red/yellow servo wires which one goes to the outside on the reciever?


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> On the brown/red/yellow servo wires which one goes to the outside on the reciever?


Brn = neg and is usually outside


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> I have always been fond of the "snake pit" when in Indy


I'm getting commission on this one, right?!?


----------



## trerc

Miller Time said:


> Brn = neg and is usually outside


Miller is correct, and is always outside, at least if you wanna hook it up right


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

rcdano said:


> but do any of you have any suggetions (without it being "chemicaly" induced) on how to calm your nerves during a race?


They interviewed Danica and she said she just pictured ME and that put her in the zone...


----------



## charlie2755

I would ditch USGT for mod in a heartbeat if only we had solid attendance on Sundays!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's a picture of her thinking about me...


----------



## Railroader

charlie2755 said:


> I would ditch USGT for mod in a heartbeat if only we had solid attendance on Sundays!


My raceday will probably (99% sure) be Sundays from here on out.

Just saying.


----------



## trerc

Railroader said:


> My raceday will probably (99% sure) be Sundays from here on out.
> 
> Just saying.


I have a Fantom 4.5 D3 I'd sell ya. If you're interested we can make some arrangements...

Just saying


----------



## Railroader

trerc said:


> I have a Fantom 4.5 D3 I'd sell ya. If you're interested we can make some arrangements...
> 
> Just saying


I am interested. PM the price.

Just saying. :dude:


----------



## Railroader

Huge announcement: I do not have to move! I accepted a position with Cummins this afternoon and start there on 3rd shift March 26th. I am not telling my current employer for a couple weeks... I need the $$$.


----------



## smokefan

cwoods34 said:


> I'm getting commission on this one, right?!?


I am sure we will fig out something lol


----------



## smokefan

Railroader said:


> Huge announcement: I do not have to move! I accepted a position with Cummins this afternoon and start there on 3rd shift March 26th. I am not telling my current employer for a couple weeks... I need the $$$.


That's good news Tom


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Railroader said:


> Huge announcement: I do not have to move! I accepted a position with Cummins this afternoon and start there on 3rd shift March 26th. I am not telling my current employer for a couple weeks... I need the $$$.


Sounds like a wise decision. Employers can be unpredicable. 

Its cool to be watching Daytona on a Monday night! 

Danica got taken out two laps into it. She's back on the track now but way back. She was probably thinking about me again. Lost her focus.


----------



## charlie2755

Glad to hear it Tom!


----------



## thehobbyshop

As to keeping one's nerves during a race...
I always try to focus on one seemingly insignificant thing, and it works. The last few races it's been not moving my radio up higher as the heat or main progresses. Something totally stupid to be thinking about during a race, but it keeps your mind just a little "off the subject", and before you know it, the race is over. I also totally agree with the just try to chase down the guy in front of you option. Even if it's a person having a bad run, it gives you something to shoot for and a goal to accomplish.

As a side note on the mod thing... we do run a mod class at our outdoor track, and the range of motor choices out there on any given day range from a 4.5 to a 17.5 boosted. The motor of choice outdoors last year seemed to be the 10.5 boosted. 
And, from someone who runs 17.5 with straight off the shelf motors and batteries against hand picked equipment guys, it does get frustrating getting massively outhorsepowered all the time. So I do understand the desire to go to mod. One thing to consider in mod though, it is way tougher on the car than 17.5. Budget in a little extra for tires, some broken parts, and replacing belts and bearings way more often than with 17.5.

Just my $.0199999999

Randy


----------



## Railroader

I ran 1/12th boosted last year. I am no stranger to added costs of going through tires and other broken parts. 

You want expenses, try being into Scale RC and and be a racer!


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Sounds like a wise decision. Employers can be unpredicable.


I am a bit leery just telling them at all. My field is a bit intense regarding tools and toolboxes. I'll have to drive my van to work on the day I do tell them with the expectation that they will ask me to pack up and leave that moment. Along with a security search and chaperone.

Plus, they hired me to replace a guy who has worked there for 43 years and is planning on retiring this Fall. Their plan was that he would teach me everything before he left. :freak:



IndyHobbies.com said:


> Its cool to be watching Daytona on a Monday night!
> 
> Danica got taken out two laps into it. She's back on the track now but way back. *She was probably thinking about me again.* Lost her focus.


You never cease to surprise me!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Railroader said:


> I'll have to drive my van to work on the day I do tell them with the expectation that they will ask me to pack up and leave that moment. Along with a security search and chaperone.


I've seen that happen where I work. (not to me!). I think some HR semiar somewhere said that was the best way to handle departures, even volunteered ones. Crazy. A two-weeks notice, with a good attitude can save a lot of struggle for all involved. Most people are good people and will do what's right. 

Good luck with your new gig!


----------



## charlie2755

Don't worry Tom. It'll all work out. .....and you've really inspired me to run mod! I'm lookin for a motor.


----------



## rcracer1971

Railroader said:


> Huge announcement: I do not have to move! I accepted a position with Cummins this afternoon and start there on 3rd shift March 26th. I am not telling my current employer for a couple weeks... I need the $$$.


Tom, congrats on the job at cummins. If it's the place down in columbus, you will feel right at home. When I was driving tractor trailer, I used to haul engines out of there to laredo texas. I got to meet a lot of people from the front office to the loading docks very nice folks down there. I think you will enjoy it there. I wouldn't worry about the other job and there thoughts. You gotta do whats best.


----------



## DestructoFox

Railroader said:


> Huge announcement: I do not have to move! I accepted a position with Cummins this afternoon and start there on 3rd shift March 26th. I am not telling my current employer for a couple weeks... I need the $$$.


Congrats Tom! Glad to hear you'll be stickin' around.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Huge announcement: I do not have to move! I accepted a position with Cummins this afternoon and start there on 3rd shift March 26th. I am not telling my current employer for a couple weeks... I need the $$$.


You need to stay near Shallo's so I have an excuse to drop by on Fridays after racing.

Congrats man!


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> ^^^ just deep breaths and don't put to much into it...RC is alot like golf we are in control 1 swing at a time=1 corner at a time...


A long time ago... I think it was about 93'...I was racing at a tiny little oval track in Columbus. 2 and 1/2 minutes into the race and I started sweating like crazy, my legs were shaking, and I thought I was going to pass out. Then I realized I'd been holding my breath the entire time.

In my defense, I was racing Tony Stewart...


----------



## rcdano

BadSign said:


> A long time ago... I think it was about 93'...I was racing at a tiny little oval track in Columbus. 2 and 1/2 minutes into the race and I started sweating like crazy, my legs were shaking, and I thought I was going to pass out. Then I realized I'd been holding my breath the entire time.
> 
> In my defense, I was racing Tony Stewart...


 Ah yes the little carpet oval put on by Eric and Linda Schidt. Those were the good ol days.


----------



## cwoods34

Anyone got a decent servo to sell? Metal-gear high-speed..... low profile would be nice! I miss my KO


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> Anyone got a decent servo to sell? Metal-gear high-speed..... low profile would be nice! I miss my KO


I might have a KO-2413 :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Glad there were no injuries last night at Daytona. We can joke about it today.


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> I might have a KO-2413 :thumbsup:


I can't remember the specific one I have (not working) but that number seems familiar.....


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> I can't remember the specific one I have (not working) but that number seems familiar.....


That the one you want...who do you think told me about it!! PDS2413ICS I believe


----------



## Crptracer

Barton's you guys runnin Sunday?... Fasthound? Here a how about this!

Friday night and Sunday Roll call!!!

I'm in for Friday..can't not race Vanderveen and possible Sunday!!


----------



## smokefan

Not this wk.


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> Not this wk.


Don't worry, I'll try to give the 007 a good workout..... 

The TC6 is getting electronics back in it for mod........ awaiting a Cirtix from Capt'n Jack Motorsports to put in the Snake, so I can move the MMP to the 6. Just bought a servo from Miller! 

Now I need to get electronics for the third horse in the stable.....


----------



## BadSign

rcdano said:


> Ah yes the little carpet oval put on by Eric and Linda Schidt. Those were the good ol days.


And I thought I was the only one left that raced there- did you race the tennis dome and that hole-in-the-wall at the coke building too?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sorry for my absence on the thread since the Hurricane race.

Bad news continues with my brother and they have given him 5-7 days to live. He has returned home to spend his final days with his wife, two young children(one with down syndrome), and my mother.
I will keep everyone informed if any track closures happen or are needed.

As for recent track conversation...

Seems that this thread has become quite the forum for "class of the week" talk. Just one week ago several were talking about Foam Tire TC, now it's Mod TC.

We need to run the classes we currently have and not split up the sustained success we have had with said classes. I'm hearing guys that wanted to(or did) run Novice/Sportsman TC last week now wanting to run Mod TC. Several of these same racers currently have more than they can handle in 17.5, yet want to go faster.

Bring what you want to the track and if there is enough to race, we will race them. But I will be the first to say just I do not like this direction and not a big fan of it.
Sure-Cody, Mike, and Chuck ran it a couple weeks of Mod to prepare for a big event a month or two ago. And I did join them for a week or two. The reason I did was to stay out of 17.5 because my racing chops were too rusty to jump into that class and I new I could get some track time with Cody & Mike while staying out of their way. And at that point USGT was our biggest class so I felt like I should be calling those races.

I hate to see our three current TC classes diluted because guys jumping ship because the pied piper has an extra chassis and everyone wants to follow his lead.

My TC6 will not be a part of this group experimenting with an expedition of broken parts, with me or Jonesy driving it. I'm seeing guys considering 4.5's on the Big Rug, that's too much motor for our track, although perfect for Leisure Hours. 

That's my opinion for what it is worth. Keep in mind, I have seen every lap you all have turned on my track and know well what each driver is capable of. No offense, but we do not need a Mod TC class at this point.


----------



## smokefan

Kevin we will keep your family in our thoughts


----------



## Fasthound

Crptracer said:


> Barton's you guys runnin Sunday?... Fasthound? Here a how about this!
> 
> Friday night and Sunday Roll call!!!
> 
> I'm in for Friday..can't not race Vanderveen and possible Sunday!!


I won't be running this weekend. Definitely Friday of next week.


----------



## AquaRacer

Kevin, your brother, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AquaRacer

I miss Friday night racing, cya all next Friday!!!!


----------



## DestructoFox

Kevin, I'll keep your family in my thoughts and prayers, stay strong buddy.


----------



## JCarr20142

I will keep Kevin and his family in my thoughts.


----------



## Scott04C5

Jonesy, you have a PM


----------



## jtsbell

Kevin if you or Angie NEED ANYTHING ANYTHING AT ALL call me at 765 474 0865 CAP'TJACK.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Today my brother lost his short five month battle with cancer. He was a great brother, and a amazing father to his two children, one who is a special needs child.

He has worked several years as a engineer with AT&T, and was on a team of great minds, working for a small company in the late seventies that designed some of the first cordless phones.

I'm at a loss today, yet I know my family & friends will help me get through this time.

The track will be open its normal schedule, although I will be taken a few days off to go to St.Louis and be with my family there.

I lean on several of you guys during these times, you know who you are. I will be in touch tomorrow to help give direction for the weekend...I will call you all Thursday.


----------



## AquaRacer

Kevin,
So sorry to hear of your loss!!! My condolences to you and your family!!

God Bless!!!

Brian B


----------



## nutz4rc

God Bless you and yours, Kevin.


----------



## BadSign

Kevin, I'm so sorry to hear about your families' pain. I always remind myself that these losses are only temporary, and through Christ we can all be reunited. I pray God gives you strength during these times.


----------



## thehobbyshop

Kevin, my condolences and prayers are with you and your family. I'll spread the word here, and if you need ANYTHING, you know you can always count on myself and others to help you out. As you said on Saturday, we are all one big family, and when one person needs help, the others are more than willing to pitch in.

Randy


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin.. We are all here for you and your family whatever you need! I am sorry for your loss..you will be in my families prays..


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Kevin,

Sorry for your loss. Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Steve L.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Okay sorry. But for all this talk of Mod TC, I am staying with Sportsman and continuing to learn how to set-up my car. And to learn how to drive and not get pre-occupied with said driving thus causing me to crash. Much to learn. 

Just finished a great points battle with Charlie, Doug and Dave. I know Charlie is looking to move to USGT, but I hope the rest stay and we can continue to have some great racing!

Looking forward to Friday!


----------



## smokefan

Kevin, you and your family will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Crptracer

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Okay sorry. But for all this talk of Mod TC, I am staying with Sportsman and continuing to learn how to set-up my car. And to learn how to drive and not get pre-occupied with said driving thus causing me to crash. Much to learn.
> 
> Just finished a great points battle with Charlie, Doug and Dave. I know Charlie is looking to move to USGT, but I hope the rest stay and we can continue to have some great racing!
> 
> Looking forward to Friday!


Steve do whatever your comfortable with!


----------



## Crptracer

I am just going to stay in 17.5/TC and just run that...


----------



## smokefan

Crptracer said:


> I am just going to stay in 17.5/TC and just run that...


Good I am glad to hear that


----------



## AquaRacer

Millertime you have a PM!!


----------



## Miller Time

AquaRacer said:


> Millertime you have a PM!!


No I Don't?


----------



## Crptracer

Hey no PM pranking allowed!! That's not cool...


----------



## Crptracer

Hey what day comes after thursday???

Woohoo

!!!!Friday night roll call!!!!

1.17.5/TC


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be wheeling the Bartonmobile in 17.5..... after a week of BlackOps renovation.


----------



## JCarr20142

Sorry sorry to hear of your loss Kevin.


----------



## Scott04C5

Hey guys, I have two Rev Tech 17.5 motors that I'm trying to sale.
One is brand new and has never been in a car. It has the stock rotor in it. Asking $60
The other has been run in my oval car only four times. It has the high torque 12.5mm rotor installed and I do have the stock rotor for it. Asking $75
I can drop them off at the track anytime you guys are racing.
Thanks


----------



## AquaRacer

Miller Time said:


> No I Don't?


You do now!!! Check your PM!!! Sorry about that..:thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

AquaRacer said:


> You do now!!! Check your PM!!! Sorry about that..:thumbsup:


Back at you


----------



## AquaRacer

Miller Time said:


> Back at you


Back to you now!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Painted a new HPI Honda Prelude body for my Sportsman Car. I will beat the #[email protected]!! out of my current orange one for a little longer before I put this one on. Its basically the same scheme, just in purples this time. I really like the way this body feels on the car when driving it. Either that or it just happens to be on a chassis that's set up decent. Either way, I wanted to duplicate it!


----------



## AquaRacer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Painted a new HPI Honda Prelude body for my Sportsman Car. I will beat the #[email protected]!! out of my current orange one for a little longer before I put this one on. Its basically the same scheme, just in purples this time. I really like the way this body feels on the car when driving it. Either that or it just happens to be on a chassis that's set up decent. Either way, I wanted to duplicate it!


Nice looking as always Scott!!! You da man!!


----------



## smokefan

Should have my new car Monday woooohoooo


----------



## Crptracer

smokefan said:


> Should have my new car Monday woooohoooo


When will u be at the track next?


----------



## smokefan

Not this Sunday but next. My daughter is home from college this wk.


----------



## AquaRacer

smokefan said:


> Should have my new car Monday woooohoooo


The Serpent S411 is an awesome chassis!! I have found it very easy to drive and the parts aren't near as expensive as some others. The build quality is great and well the car is just awesome!!! I need better driving skills though.. There that is my 2 cents on that one!!!


----------



## Railroader

Charlie2755 you have a p... errrr... a facebook message. (is that a first for this forum?)


----------



## martini13

The track will be open this weekend,If any outter towners are planning on comen out. But the cafe will be closed.Other then that the show will go on as planned.Doors open at 4pm.Racing starts at 7pm. See you guys tomarrow.


----------



## hurtsogood369

Hey guys I will be running an NCAA bracket this year for any and all who want to join. $5 per bracket no limit to how many you do. Last year I had around 50 entries. This year will be bigger. I'm looking for 75 entries this year. You may ask anybody else you would like any othe rfamily or friends. Just get me their brackets and money by Thursday morning. I will do what needs to be done to help in collecting them. Also you may email them to me. As long as I have the brackets by game time on Thursday and the money by Thursday night I will allow you to be in. All brackets not paid for by Thursday night when I go to sleep will be thrown away. You may prepay for brackets if you would like and then email them to me as well. I will be at rcar Sunday for sure. And will swing by Tuesday night as well.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks once again for all the kind words.

We're leaving early tomorrow morning and will return Sunday evening.

Bill will be at his shop and at the track this weekend, so racing will be business as usual.

Steve Martin, Jonesy, and Steve Vaught will handle the On-Road programs both Friday night and Sunday. Martin has my keys and will open up both Friday & Sunday.

I have left it up to the guys whether if they want to even mess with the Cafe. If it is open, it will be only for drinks & chips.

A huge thanks goes out to Mr.Pennington and the fellas I mentioned above for taking care of racing this weekend. They are doing this so everyone can still get their racing fix, with me being out of town.

Everything will return to normal next week, and I will get the new calendar up then as well.


----------



## Crptracer

If the stuff is in the cafe I will be more than happy to make hot dogs in the microwave if guys want that? So hot dogs,chips and drinks.. Just ask for the"Crptracer Combo"... ;-)


----------



## Railroader

I'm in for 17.5TC!!! I'll be running late and arrive around 6:30.


----------



## Crptracer

Ohh and I'm still running the broken chassis.. Got the new one last night and haven't had time to swap it out so..keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Crptracer

Thought u were gonna be running Sundays Tom?


----------



## DestructoFox

I'm in for USGT tonight.


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> If the stuff is in the cafe I will be more than happy to make hot dogs in the microwave if guys want that? So hot dogs,chips and drinks.. Just ask for the"Crptracer Combo"... ;-)


The "Carp Tracer Combo"? Eh..... doesn't sound too enticing....


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kevin Cole said:


> Martin has my keys and will open up both Friday & Sunday.


(Just to let you know, Steve has already contacted me about changing the website to read "Martin Go-Round R/C Speedway." And, he asked me where he could get new signs made for the outside of the building too.)


----------



## Railroader

I'm can't make it this Sunday so I am attempting tonight. I leave work in IL at 4:30p, hopefully 465 isn't a parking lot when I come through.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> I'm can't make it this Sunday so I am attempting tonight. I leave work in IL at 4:30p, hopefully 465 isn't a parking lot when I come through.


Tom hope you don't get caught up in these storms bro!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

It was just about black where I am (96th & Zionsville area) and hail too. Nothing that damaged cars, but it was LOUD!


----------



## cwoods34

The track is OPEN!!!! Come race!


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> The track is OPEN!!!! Come race!


On my way!!!


----------



## rcracer1971

IndyHobbies.com said:


> (Just to let you know, Steve has already contacted me about changing the website to read "Martin Go-Round R/C Speedway." And, he asked me where he could get new signs made for the outside of the building too.)


How about merry go round r/c speedway?


----------



## Railroader

USGT A Main.


----------



## rcracer1971

Good Job Steve.

Who was the masked guy on the mic? 
C'mon Jonesy!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Here are links to the main results from Friday March 02, 2012

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4094291&postcount=39

&

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4094292&postcount=40


----------



## Railroader

Thanks for a great night of racing guys! The layout was nice and challenging, but I just couldn't seem to find the fast line. And my Speed Passion seemed to lose it's brakes again, which didn't help, but a reprogramming seems to restore everything.


----------



## Crptracer

What a great night of racing..good job to all that came out.. Even with the rain,hail and extreme winds..


----------



## martini13

Thanks to everyone that helped out tonight: Vaught,Jonesy,Cordell,Miller,Ewers,and Smith. Thank you guys. and the Cole family thanks you guys too.It was a great time.Lookn foward to Sunday, hope someone remebers how to set up the computer.


----------



## martini13

Nice video Tom...:thumbsup:


----------



## martini13

IndyHobbies.com said:


> (Just to let you know, Steve has already contacted me about changing the website to read "Martin Go-Round R/C Speedway." And, he asked me where he could get new signs made for the outside of the building too.)


Your a funny guy...:tongue:


----------



## DestructoFox

Had a lot of fun last night racing, felt good to hit the track after missing a week. So glad I got my car dialed in for the main, it felt like garbage the whole night. Loved the layout, though I still managed to flip over the rail onto the straight a few times, glad there were no big accidents as a result. Good racing by everyone!

Nice video Tom, I just shake my head when Jonesy tells everyone to watch out on the back straight.


----------



## or8ital

I just wanted to validate there will be road course racing tomorrow? Want to head over there for the first time (and my first time racing after my two year break).


----------



## jonesy112

or8ital said:


> I just wanted to validate there will be road course racing tomorrow? Want to head over there for the first time (and my first time racing after my two year break).


Yes, we will be racing tomorrow. Doors will open at 9, racing starting at noon.


----------



## or8ital

jonesy112 said:


> Yes, we will be racing tomorrow. Doors will open at 9, racing starting at noon.


Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be running Mr. Barton's XRAY 007 again tomorrow...... hopefully Capt'n Jack Motorsports will bring me a Cirtix. The Snake is ready to go except for an ESC!


----------



## Railroader

For the R/Car family: Anyone want a free Tamiya LunchBox? (for themselves or a youngin' they know) I don't want to waste my time/money/paypal fees selling it and shipping it and it has been collecting dust on my shelf for years. I'll bring it to R/Car if anyone wants it.

Basic chassis kit with a silver can motor, Tamiya TEU-101bk ESC and a cheap Futaba steering servo. I'll even throw in a Losi 2.4 tx/rx for $10. Just need a battery and charger and you'll be doing wheelies like a madman.


----------



## Railroader

Tamiya's LunchBox video:


----------



## smokefan

Cody thanks again for sorting out the xray. Nice to know a old car with a few updates can still run good. Kyle is Sooooo looking forward to running it. I know I am looking forward to running the Snake. See you all next Sunday


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> Cody thanks again for sorting out the xray. Nice to know a old car with a few updates can still run good. Kyle is Sooooo looking forward to running it. I know I am looking forward to running the Snake. See you all next Sunday


It still needs new bearings, but otherwise it's decent. Motor was 160ish using brakes, so new bearings you could add another tooth or about 6-8* of timing and not overheat. The 30s were a little grabby, but I think on 32s with a slight spring change it'd drive better.


----------



## Railroader

The LunchBox is spoken for!!! You snooze you lose fellas!


----------



## cwoods34

Sunday Sunday Sunday!

Come race against Indy's finest(?) tomorrow at RCAR!

Good racing, good friendship, and free back massages from Steve Martin.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> free back massages from Steve Martin.


Bad touch!!!


----------



## smokefan

Wow lol


----------



## martini13

cwoods34 said:


> Sunday Sunday Sunday!
> 
> Come race against Indy's finest(?) tomorrow at RCAR!
> 
> Good racing, good friendship, and free back massages from Steve Martin. :devil:


----------



## ThrottleKing

martini13 said:


> cwoods34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Sunday Sunday!
> 
> Come race against Indy's finest(?) tomorrow at RCAR!
> 
> Good racing, good friendship, and free back massages from Steve Martin. :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it LOL:freak:
> 
> Jeremiah
Click to expand...


----------



## martini13

Darn it Tom. I couldnt get back to YOU in time about the LUNCHBOX


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

rcracer1971 said:


> How about merry go round r/c speedway?


Ha! When I lived in Knoxville, TN, the "Merry Go Round" was the bar that you didn't go to. Well, unless you were a little light in your loafers. ...and like to give back massages. :hat:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

martini13 said:


> Your a funny guy...:tongue:


Not funny, just funny lookin'.

(Planning to come out and race today. If I can help out somehow in Kevin's absence, please let me know.)


----------



## bemain

*XRay Gear Diff*

Anyone have gear diffs they would be willing to sell? I would like to replace the ball diff and spool in my T2 009.


----------



## cwoods34

Light turnout, but good racing nonetheless.

Good luck to Jonesy as he heads out of town for awhile, to Vegas and the ROAR Nats......

Onroad practice this Thursday..... come burn up some packs with us! Vaught and myself will be warming up for the King of the Hill race this Saturday up north. 

Results are posted on the other thread, and Charlie will post the points tally soon.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Fasthound

Tonight...Documentary Channel...."Carpet Racers"....


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Light turnout, but good racing nonetheless.
> 
> Good luck to Jonesy as he heads out of town for awhile, to Vegas and the ROAR Nats......
> 
> Onroad practice this Thursday..... come burn up some packs with us! Vaught and myself will be warming up for the King of the Hill race this Saturday up north.
> 
> Results are posted on the other thread, and Charlie will post the points tally soon.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Dam it Bobby it's the"king of the road"...


----------



## cwoods34

King of EVERYTHING!

You got an F in English? Dammit Bobby you SPEAK English!


----------



## jonesy112

"When I grow up, i either want to be a principal or a caterpillar"


----------



## or8ital

Fasthound said:


> Tonight...Documentary Channel...."Carpet Racers"....


It's really bad. 2 hours of my life I won't get back. 

Anywho, had a great time racing there for the first time today and my first time racing in over 2 years. I didn't do as bad as I thought I would have.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> "When I grow up, i either want to be a principal or a caterpillar"


"I like Jeff Gordon. I think he's handsome."


----------



## smokefan

cwoods34 said:


> "I like Jeff Gordon. I think he's handsome."


Who is that? He race touring cars :wave:


----------



## martini13

bemain said:


> Anyone have gear diffs they would be willing to sell? I would like to replace the ball diff and spool in my T2 009.


Check with Hobbytown up north I PM you there number.


----------



## martini13

Thanks CWoods,Jonesy, and Vaught for the big help today. It was a good time. I have to admit running a track is alot of work.It couldnt have been done without all the GREAT people that we have and that goes for the oval guys too.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## martini13

and thank you Cole family for letting use all RACE this weekend.Most tracks would have closed,but you didnt and we THANK YOU


----------



## regets ama

*sub*

C Woods, we have a new job for you, substitute announcer when Kevin has to visit the restroom. Excellent voice, clear distinct volume and good running order for the racers. I do miss Kevin's spotter ability though.

Thanks to all that built the track.

Watch out for Domenick in TC, he's going to be tuff when he gets his new TC!

Good luck Jonesy, if I had known you were going to Vegas I would have given you some slot $$$$, either stike it rich or get to the Amain.


----------



## Domenic Reese

regets ama said:


> C Woods, we have a new job for you, substitute announcer when Kevin has to visit the restroom. Excellent voice, clear distinct volume and good running order for the racers. I do miss Kevin's spotter ability though.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all that built the track.
> 
> Watch out for Domenick in TC, he's going to be tuff when he gets his new TC!
> 
> Good luck Jonesy, if I had known you were going to Vegas I would have given you some slot $$$$, either stike it rich or get to the Amain.


 Thanks john for letting me drive your car. im learning alot cant wait to get my own. sorry about messing up in the main but thx alot for everything:thumbsup: c ya friday


----------



## DestructoFox

Hey Tom, PM for ya


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Today I watched a 1 hour documentary about F1 on the Velocity Channel (on Comcast). It is called *Grand Prix: The Killer Years.* It was about how dangerous F1 was during the 60's and 70's. It really puts into perspective about how far safety has progressed in F1 and professional racing in general.

I'm glad the only thing I have to worry about breaking when I put my car on the track is relatively inexpensive parts or a lexan body.


----------



## PDK RACING

Carpet Racer was on last night.


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> King of EVERYTHING!
> 
> You got an F in English? Dammit Bobby you SPEAK English!


I'm pretty sure Mr.Hill at Strickland Propane would spell it "Dam It"..


----------



## cwoods34

I sell RC and RC accessories....


----------



## trerc

cwoods34 said:


> I sell RC and RC accessories....


Tyco are bastard cars


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Thank you again for Steve M., and Cody W. and others who did less racing, or no racing so that the rest of us could race Sunday. That was very kind of you guys and very appreciated.

:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Thank you again for Steve M., and Cody W. and others who did less racing, or no racing so that the rest of us could race Sunday. That was very kind of you guys and very appreciated.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I didn't race so I could announce and so Martin would have a chance...... but if you ask him, it's because I was "scared".


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> I didn't race so I could announce and so Martin would have a chance...... but if you ask him, it's because I was "scared".


i thought it was because you wanted to keep your snake with a perfect record. Martin was right about you being scared, but it wasnt of him!

(insert poorly translated zerowing quote here)


----------



## martini13

OOOOHHH here we go..I wanted Woods to race. Hey Jonesy, what do you do wene you see a snake on the road..Yep you run it over..lol guess if you can catch it first. Im glad to see four diffrent brands of cars finishing in the top three positions. Thats good racing. By the way who gave one of Indy guys "crabs"? If wondering what Im saying check out the other other local thread(Indy R/C).


----------



## Crptracer

Ohh martini calm down....I just want there to be racing by everyone at both tracks..


----------



## Miller Time

martini13 said:


> ... Im glad to see *four* diffrent brands of cars finishing in the top *three* positions. ).


Now that is some close racing


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> Now that is some close racing


Eh..... one was a hybrid?!?


----------



## martini13

I will say my USGT is part X-RAY and CRC. eh..


----------



## martini13

Crptracer said:


> Ohh martini calm down....I just want there to be racing by everyone at both tracks..


Yea me to...they posted it, what now they dont expect anyone to responed. I tell people all the time and refer people to there place to race or get parts for TT01s..We have only one class in common with them.Theres a reason why its called expert sedan..EH? and MOLD really..thats the best hes got.Im done..


----------



## cwoods34

Anyone coming up for Thursday practice?


----------



## jonesy112

martini13 said:


> Yea me to...they posted it, what now they dont expect anyone to responed. I tell people all the time and refer people to there place to race or get parts for TT01s.


Here will be my only post on the subject. I love racing at r/car, i also loved racing at slots. They seem to be hyper-sensitive anytime anyone posts on there except for their regulars, even if it is to answer a question. I thought, along with all of you, that they would welcome opinions from other racers. Apparently they dont. Let their resident experts answer questions, and we just stay out of it. Its too bad, i feel they have knowledge that we dont, and we have knowledge that they dont, and we can all share and ALL grow as racers. 

Even though we are trying to help, its not wanted obviously. And the next friday kevin is not racing on-road, ill hopefully be able to go over there and race. I encourage all of you too as well, maybe that way we will see that we arent all the bad guys they want to make us out to be and we can start working towards a series. 

Im thinking maybe an Circle City Series would be neat for next year (2012-2013 season).


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Anyone coming up for Thursday practice?


i wont be able to make it, i will be roughly 1800 miles away from the track and thats kind of a long commute.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> i wont be able to make it, i will be roughly 1800 miles away from the track and thats kind of a long commute.


----------



## martini13

Sounds GREAT to me. I see some one changed what they organlly posted about R/CAR.I also loved racen there(Indy) and I thought we were all friends.


----------



## Crptracer

I will be there!! Duh...eh


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> Sounds GREAT to me. I see some one changed what they organlly posted about R/CAR.I also loved racen there(Indy) and I thought we were all friends.





martini13 said:


> they organlly posted about R/CAR.I also loved racen there





martini13 said:


> organlly racen


:freak:


----------



## martini13

cwoods34 said:


> :freak:


YEA YEA YEA sue me..


----------



## martini13

EH...!:thumbsup:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Today I watched a 1 hour documentary about F1 on the Velocity Channel (on Comcast). It is called *Grand Prix: The Killer Years.* It was about how dangerous F1 was during the 60's and 70's. It really puts into perspective about how far safety has progressed in F1 and professional racing in general.


That was a great show.


----------



## smokefan

Oh yea the Snake is in the house!


----------



## Railroader

I speak Canadian!!!








oops, wrong thread, eh?


----------



## smokefan

Eh wrong thread


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> Oh yea the Snake is in the house!


*cue incredibly evil laugh

After driving that 007 you might regret getting the Snake... I almost called you to make an offer on that XRAY Friday!

You'll like the 411, I gauren-dang-tee it.


----------



## charlie2755

Points update is posted for all interested


----------



## Railroader

New RC game coming for the PS3 and Vita: http://blog.us.playstation.com/tag/motorstorm-rc/


----------



## smokefan

Kyle is getting my 007. I think his 007 will be our usgt car. Of course the snake will become my 17.5 car


----------



## regets ama

charlie2755 said:


> Points update is posted for all interested


Charlie, thanks for putting in the extra work on the point series. Can you do me a favor and back my points out from last Sunday and post them to Dominic R. His heats/main/results, just my car.
thanks,
John


----------



## charlie2755

regets ama said:


> Charlie, thanks for putting in the extra work on the point series. Can you do me a favor and back my points out from last Sunday and post them to Dominic R. His heats/main/results, just my car.
> thanks,
> John


No problem


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> Here will be my only post on the subject. I love racing at r/car, i also loved racing at slots. They seem to be hyper-sensitive anytime anyone posts on there except for their regulars, even if it is to answer a question. I thought, along with all of you, that they would welcome opinions from other racers. Apparently they dont. Let their resident experts answer questions, and we just stay out of it. Its too bad, i feel they have knowledge that we dont, and we have knowledge that they dont, and we can all share and ALL grow as racers.
> 
> Even though we are trying to help, its not wanted obviously. And the next friday kevin is not racing on-road, ill hopefully be able to go over there and race. I encourage all of you too as well, maybe that way we will see that we arent all the bad guys they want to make us out to be and we can start working towards a series.
> 
> Im thinking maybe an Circle City Series would be neat for next year (2012-2013 season).


Steve, I'm sorry you got dragged into this. I was trying to get a guy some X-Ray advice and recommended you. Sure didn't expect any of this. Thanks for all your efforts to make Indy a great place for On-Road.

Brian


----------



## martini13

BadSign said:


> Steve, I'm sorry you got dragged into this. I was trying to get a guy some X-Ray advice and recommended you. Sure didn't expect any of this. Thanks for all your efforts to make Indy a great place for On-Road.
> 
> Brian


Its not your fault. Just tired of the bashing and it keeps coming from the same track.Let me rephrase that, the same guy.Ive never said anything negative about there place.We all use to race there. The Mount Alempuse commit,and what Ive heard from others that do race there. EH..


----------



## Crptracer

Alright the dust has settled the white flag is up on both threads...let's just move on to racing...Thursday night is practice.. Friday racing... Sunday racing..Roll call..


----------



## Fasthound

I will answer to that roll call with a Friday night flogging.


----------



## martini13

Crptracer said:


> Alright the dust has settled the white flag is up on both threads...let's just move on to racing...Thursday night is practice.. Friday racing... Sunday racing..Roll call..


I know what tracks I support. I will never mention that place to anyone ever again. I promise...TALKS CHEAP.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Matt Young, I have your black plastic wing that came with your Porsche GT3 body. I will try to leave it with the race director/Kevin Cole before Friday (in case I don't race this week).


----------



## Kevin Cole

Martin or Vaught- Please give me a call or come by the track tonight so I can get you guys keys for Thursday Night Practice.


----------



## Crptracer

I can do it.. Gotta pick up a body from bill anyway


----------



## INDEED

Decided to come in here to speak my 2 pennies.

I'm new to this hobby; although some of you might know my bro Andy Dollinger. He races off road buggy. Was w hot bodies; now running mugen. He is also into flying RC Heli's and goes to HTown N non stop. Races at JCP; and travels all over (Ohio Factory, IL etc)

Since I'm new to this (Dec got a plat ed Slash) and just recently heard my calling; and that is for carpet on road racing. Nothing better; dirt just isn't my cup of tea as it were.

I know nothing about the history behind shop rivalries or bad blood between racers. I dislike drama; i let the females handle that. It seems everytime I post a "noob" question drama pops up and I always feel like i opened up a can of worms. 

I'm currently running TT01 class at indy sluts; but would like to venture into USGT and do so with a proper onroad car with a brushless setup.

I've read the Xray T3 2k12 ed and the tamiya Ta05 are comparable; and simply wanted some opinions rather good or bad from people who have exerience with the kits. I only know that the xray is about $150~ cheaper than the tamiya.

My apologies for the canadian comment; that is my knee jerk response for something I am confused on. (Sascha Baron Cohen interview w/Steve Nash) 

I'm loyal to no mfg, track, parts distributor. I am loyal to fellow racers though and dislike bashing backstabbing or gossip. Indy R/C experience so far has been great; no complaints other than something has to be going on with feuds as I mentioned earlier. Never has it been about the owners/operators of Indy R/C. Typically it's racer vs racer bashing which will never turn me off from Indy RC.

I would like to venture around though and checkout more indoor onroad tracks though. If anyone has recommendations please shoot me a PM with name and locations! I'm a SS'er; just n of gwood.

Thanks for letting me spill the proverbial beans here; apologies to those that took the canada comment wrong and hope to race with you guys soon!

Cheers~

INDEED


----------



## INDEED

Some pics of what I run...

67 vette; handles way too loose on the TT01 R kit










SuperGT Supra 










Brian Borland painted my Slash SC truck from JCP










and yes i like shoes


----------



## JCarr20142

I'm not in the Indy area but enjoy running there when I can. The two cars you are comparing are completely different level cars. I also wonder if you have the pricing backwards or maybe looking at a new versus used? The Tamiya should be a good deal cheaper than the xray. Anyway to answer your question as best i can, I have a TA05 and it is a good car. Problem I have with it is sourcing parts locally. I have never run a xray, but have always heard they are very strong and good running cars. The main thing is to get a car that you will be able to get parts for easily and that a few other guys are running to be able to help you with set ups. I hope this helps ya bit in making your decision. 

Jon


----------



## smokefan

Oh we are in for Sunday . Gonna run the snake.


----------



## cwoods34

You probably mean the 417, which is about $150 more than a 2012 T3. Both are amazing cars...... the XRAY is easy to drive, and perhaps more forgiving in terms of setup, but there are situations where I might like the Tamiya better. A few local shops stock XRAY parts, along with online retailers. I know that Indy RC stocks XRAY and Tamiya, so despite the 417 being a more "exclusive" car I'm sure it would be easy for them to get parts for it.

Bang for the buck..... I'd look at a gently used 2010/2011 T3 or Associated TC6!


----------



## Crptracer

INDEED.. We meet a slots after you bought the Jordan's.. I believe that was you.. I'm Steve.. I would go with the X-ray and go see Steve Martin on Saturday at the north store.. He has the X-ray which is probably the fastest GT car in the Midwest... He can get u set up and running...the 417 like Houston's would be more comparable to the X-ray both are amazing cars...


----------



## jtsbell

I bet Jerry you haven't slept or done anything but work on your new snake:freak:.I hope you take a nap Sat. night to be ready for Sunday.


----------



## Crptracer

Come up Sunday to the rug INDEED and you can see all the top brand cars in action X-ray,corally,serpent,associated,schumacher etc if u want to get a more up close look


----------



## cwoods34

Well....... anyone want to hit the King of the Road race in Mishawaka this Saturday? My travel partner decided that mandatory work was more important


----------



## BadSign

I'm in for Friday. I think I'm getting the shakes.


----------



## davidl

INDEED said:


> Decided to come in here to speak my 2 pennies.
> 
> I'm new to this hobby; although some of you might know my bro Andy Dollinger. He races off road buggy. Was w hot bodies; now running mugen. He is also into flying RC Heli's and goes to HTown N non stop. Races at JCP; and travels all over (Ohio Factory, IL etc)
> 
> Since I'm new to this (Dec got a plat ed Slash) and just recently heard my calling; and that is for carpet on road racing. Nothing better; dirt just isn't my cup of tea as it were.
> 
> I know nothing about the history behind shop rivalries or bad blood between racers. I dislike drama; i let the females handle that. It seems everytime I post a "noob" question drama pops up and I always feel like i opened up a can of worms.
> 
> I'm currently running TT01 class at indy sluts; but would like to venture into USGT and do so with a proper onroad car with a brushless setup.
> 
> I've read the Xray T3 2k12 ed and the tamiya Ta05 are comparable; and simply wanted some opinions rather good or bad from people who have exerience with the kits. I only know that the xray is about $150~ cheaper than the tamiya.
> 
> My apologies for the canadian comment; that is my knee jerk response for something I am confused on. (Sascha Baron Cohen interview w/Steve Nash)
> 
> I'm loyal to no mfg, track, parts distributor. I am loyal to fellow racers though and dislike bashing backstabbing or gossip. Indy R/C experience so far has been great; no complaints other than something has to be going on with feuds as I mentioned earlier. Never has it been about the owners/operators of Indy R/C. Typically it's racer vs racer bashing which will never turn me off from Indy RC.
> 
> I would like to venture around though and checkout more indoor onroad tracks though. If anyone has recommendations please shoot me a PM with name and locations! I'm a SS'er; just n of gwood.
> 
> Thanks for letting me spill the proverbial beans here; apologies to those that took the canada comment wrong and hope to race with you guys soon!
> 
> Cheers~
> 
> INDEED


 

Howdy. We have a 2012 Xray, NIB, on our shelf @ Hobbytown N. Come on by for a look if you are interested.


----------



## martini13

Friday yet....?


----------



## smokefan

Old X Rays can be fast too. Just have Mr. Woods put his magic touch on them. Yes captnjack the Snake will be ready Sunday.


----------



## Crptracer

Guess I got to get another pit towel.. No manning, No Colts for me..


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Guess I got to get another pit towel.. No manning, No Colts for me..


No Manning, No Playoffs for the Dolts


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> No Manning, No Playoffs for the Dolts


Im gonna need a serpent pit towel please!


----------



## rcracer1971

Well one thing is for certain, the colts won't ever have the success they have had in the past with a new Quarterback. Even if they do draft Andrew Luck, which I still am not sure that he is the best pick. Irsay has made way to many changes up front. You certainly do not release a man of Bill Polians' Stature and expect to do good on a rebuild of the organization. It has been said throughout the last few years that Bill at his age is way above all the guys in that Position and on top of the game. Even though I am not a Patriots fan, I haft to give a hats off to that organization, for keeping the faith that Brady would return. They did not give up on him or his surgeries. They stuck it out. I know there are other variables to this, but Irsay could have thought ahead. And chose no to do so. And who the hell is Ryan Grigson anyway.All I got to say is, Go BENGALS, GO RAVENS, and GO 49er's.

Last thing, It's been a political nightmare from the start of the season with the colts. I am glad it's over.


----------



## Railroader

Go Lions!!!


----------



## jtsbell

Go bears


----------



## trerc

jtsbell said:


> Go bears


Didn't even know they still had a team...:tongue:


----------



## jtsbell

Well for sure the colts don't have a team.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I'm ready for Friday!

And I didn't know Hobbytown north was carrying x-ray parts. I need to go up and check the inventory. :thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I'm ready for Friday!
> 
> And I didn't know Hobbytown north was carrying x-ray parts. I need to go up and check the inventory. :thumbsup:


Yes they do, now if they can get some Serpent parts.


----------



## DOTHEDEW7

INDEED said:


> Some pics of what I run...
> 
> 67 vette; handles way too loose on the TT01 R kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperGT Supra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Borland painted my Slash SC truck from JCP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes i like shoes


Like the truck hood. Got to love your jordans, like me


----------



## martini13

The layout is down.Doors open at 4pm. 5$ for practice.SORRY NO CAFE. Make sure you have a good bumper..


----------



## martini13

smokefan said:


> Yes they do, now if they can get some Serpent parts.


Ill check with Bob, see what we can do..


----------



## jtsbell

Hay Martin how about some schuie parts.


----------



## BadSign

What's with all the football talk? I thought people on this forum liked RACING.

MotoGP, IndyCar, and F1 coming soon...with maybe a little soccer and baseball (go Reds).


----------



## smokefan

Will the cafe be open Sunday?


----------



## Fasthound

Football? That is just a waists of good floor space that could be a carpet track.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

smokefan said:


> Will the cafe be open Sunday?


For that matter, will the cafe be open on Friday?


----------



## surfer kev

Trying to reach Jason Ewers if anyone can help me get a hold of him.

My phone number is 317-223-6858 if anyone can pass that along to him and get me his number.


----------



## martini13

smokefan said:


> Will the cafe be open Sunday?


Oh yea Friday and Sunday Im sure. I gotta have my PIZZA fix:tongue:


----------



## rcracer1971

Pizza pizza!


----------



## martini13

jtsbell said:


> Hay Martin how about some schuie parts.


I think we should carry most major bands, sense Bob, David L, and my self race on a compedetive level. He has been getting the hard to find X-ray parts some how.I know some stuff is almost impossable to get.Ill check with Bob,but dont get your hopes up.:thumbsup: WHAT BRAND IS SHUIE??:tongue:


----------



## Kevin Cole

MicroRacerM18 said:


> For that matter, will the cafe be open on Friday?


Yes, the Cafe will be open Friday and we will return to our "normal" Friday/Sunday race programs & track side offerings.


----------



## Miller Time

martini13 said:


> WHAT BRAND IS SHUIE??:tongue:


I think he means the motorcycle helmets....he must be concerned for the spectators !!


----------



## Crptracer

Schuie parts= Schumacher


----------



## Crptracer

Ohh the layout is so awesome and it's pretty busy can't wait to put the car on it.. Yippie


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Schuie parts= Schumacher


Oh REALLY?!?!?


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> Oh REALLY?!?!?


Give him a break, his parents just divorced and the courts say he has to live with Irsay !!


----------



## Crptracer

Well wasn't sure u tards could figure it out on ur own..


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Oh REALLY?!?!?


You need to crawl back under that rock u hide under when there is stuff to do!


----------



## Crptracer

Millertime,

I have to respond to you in person or the reader could just insert a long string of "beeps":tongue:


----------



## FrankNitti

Hello All,
Getting back into on road after a 20+ year “vacation” , and looking to ease back into it, so much has changed since I ran my ProTRC10… I have my eye on a good used Tc5 and a Ta06 Pro, would like some opinions on the two and what’s the going rate these days.
Thanks..


----------



## Crptracer

FrankNitti said:


> Hello All,
> Getting back into on road after a 20+ year “vacation” , and looking to ease back into it, so much has changed since I ran my ProTRC10… I have my eye on a good used Tc5 and a Ta06 Pro, would like some opinions on the two and what’s the going rate these days.
> Thanks..


Both are good cars but I would look at the TC6 you can get a gently used one for around 225...there are alot of options out there depending on your price range.. The TC6 the newer version of the TC5 is vastly improved and is very functional and easy to drive and setup plus parts are readily avalible almost everywhere..also there are alot of them on our track so support would be there if you need it or on here as always! Hope to see you on the track!


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> You need to crawl back under that rock u hide under when there is stuff to do!


At least there's things to do under the rock as well! You're just mad about your pit towel.......


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Well wasn't sure u tards could figure it out on ur own..


You jealous of my awesome helmet?


----------



## Crptracer

I cannot wait for guys to run on the layout tonight at practice and then tommorow at race time... It's a beauty with alot of new additions from Martini/Crptracer design group..everyone should come and check it out and run some laps..about 80 to 90% of it is totally different from any of our other layouts it will definetly keep ur hands and fingers busy!!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

CWoods new drivers suit and helmet


----------



## FrankNitti

Crptracer said:


> Both are good cars but I would look at the TC6 you can get a gently used one for around 225...there are alot of options out there depending on your price range.. The TC6 the newer version of the TC5 is vastly improved and is very functional and easy to drive and setup plus parts are readily avalible almost everywhere..also there are alot of them on our track so support would be there if you need it or on here as always! Hope to see you on the track!


Thank you for the input, I will look into the Tc6. I would like to come out and check out the track, what day's do they practice and race?


----------



## ThrottleKing

He has the "Schwartz" LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## DestructoFox

I would like to see some Hot Bodies parts as well, I've pretty much run Hobbytown North out of the parts I go through, 4 degree caster blocks mostly. I've since changed to Tamiya 416 steering blocks, as they fit and I get two per package instead of the one from HB. I know my car is behind the times compared to newer offerings, but it's still fast enough for USGT.


----------



## Crptracer

FrankNitti said:


> Thank you for the input, I will look into the Tc6. I would like to come out and check out the track, what day's do they practice and race?


Everyother Thursday practice starts at 4.. Friday nights doors open at 4 racing starts around 630 700...Sunday doors open at 9 racing starts at noon.. Come check it out..


----------



## FrankNitti

Crptracer said:


> Everyother Thursday practice starts at 4.. Friday nights doors open at 4 racing starts around 630 700...Sunday doors open at 9 racing starts at noon.. Come check it out..


Thanks, I will come by.


----------



## cwoods34

THURSDAY THURSDAY THURSDAY!

Come join us for some practice at RCAR! Apparently Vaught and Martin have laid down some sickness...... come burn up some battery packs and show us WHAT YOU GOT!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Guys be sure and come out for practice tonight and Everyother thursday more track time= better lap times...


----------



## DestructoFox

I'll be there for practice tonight.


----------



## martini13

We might have to put that layout down for Sunday.Its a change, thats for sure.Those that practiced tonight, what do you think? I know Woods liked it and Vaught helped build it.


----------



## Railroader

Putting this up for Crptracer:


----------



## cwoods34

Got a sweet setup going on the Snake....... lots of good track time this evening! You guys are missing out!


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> Got a sweet setup going on the Snake....... lots of good track time this evening! You guys are missing out!


Thanks for rubbing it in...

Hey, I'll bring $ for all the reflex parts.


----------



## smokefan

Cwoods u racing Sunday


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Putting this up for Crptracer:
> 
> You Might Need To Press Play More Than Once... - YouTube


Not even gonna try it...I'm sure it's a keep tryin to play it video or has some sort of message...Wait is this a silver spoon throwback..it's the one second OCD video isn't it...I'm bringing the spoon tonight tommy..


----------



## Railroader

Mission accomplished.


----------



## AquaRacer

It is Friday and time for some Friday Night Racing at RCAR!!! 11 hours and counting until the Green Flag Drops...:woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> Cwoods u racing Sunday


Maybe.............


----------



## INDEED

Railroader - nice to see someone else that likes SBemails.

I played this in tribute to the burninator, over 180k views


----------



## charlie2755

Kevin did you get the laser printer up and running?


----------



## bpalmer

coming up on sunday. track opens at 9 am ? and don't forget to move your clocks ahead 1 hour....:wave:


----------



## INDEED

I'm coming out Sunday; do you guys run tt01 there? If so my bro and nephew will join as well!

Indeed


----------



## Crptracer

INDEED said:


> I'm coming out Sunday; do you guys run tt01 there? If so my bro and nephew will join as well!
> 
> Indeed


We actually don't but you guys can run in sportsman or if there are 3 I'm sure Kevin will work something out..So come on out


----------



## rcdano

Hey guys our apologies to the 12th scale group but me and Daniel won't be able to make it tonight. I have to be in Indy tommorow morning (Colts are looking for a quaterback.........waaaaahaaaaa! Yeah right, whatever!) and two trips back to back up that way might be a little costly with the gas hog I drive. We'll be back next Friday. Have a great time guys!


----------



## Kevin Cole

bpalmer said:


> coming up on sunday. track opens at 9 am ? and don't forget to move your clocks ahead 1 hour....:wave:


Yes, open at 9am and race at noon.

And thank you for the reminder, daylight savings time "springs" forward this weekend(adjust your clocks).


----------



## Kevin Cole

INDEED said:


> I'm coming out Sunday; do you guys run tt01 there? If so my bro and nephew will join as well!
> 
> Indeed


We do not have a class dedicated to TT01's, but they fit in well with our Sportsman class. We have had several guys that run them at Indy RC on Fridays come over and run Sportsman with us on Sundays.

You're certainly welcome to come out and enjoy and have some good times, bring some friends too.


----------



## Kevin Cole

charlie2755 said:


> Kevin did you get the laser printer up and running?


Not yet Charlie, I have three more ink cartridges for the one we have to burn up first. Plus, I have only been to the track once this week before today.

We'll get it going though.


----------



## DestructoFox

Wow guys, if you weren't there tonight, you missed an awesome layout and even better racing. I had an absolute blast.


----------



## BadSign

Great night tonight, I don't think I've laughed so hard at a race track in years. And the layout was great too. See y'all in a couple Fridays.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Great night tonight, I don't think I've laughed so hard at a race track in years. And the layout was great too. See y'all in a couple Fridays.


It was a blast and were all going to expect more sightings of the "Vanderveen Shuffle"...pretty sure I might have misspelled ur last name..Once again thanks to the Cole Family for all they do and I for one really appreciate it..


----------



## Crptracer

...I'm tryin to get this TT01 ready for some laps tomorrow...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The web site has been updated with the current March schedule and links on the Home page to the upcoming BRL and TOUR events:

http://www.rcarindy.com/hours.html


----------



## Crptracer

Well I can tell you R/Car is home to the fastest R/C racers in the mid-west..There was alot of good knowledge floating around the track last night and everyone one continues to get faster night after night...


----------



## Crptracer

...Sunday Roll Call...


----------



## INDEED

myself plus 2 (bro and nephew)

all of us have box stock R kit tt01s w silver cans

Indeed


----------



## Railroader

I'll be there, but might miss the 1st qualifier (worship service).

17.5 of course!


----------



## DestructoFox

It looks like I'll be able to make it tomorrow after all. I was going to have my car worked on this weekend (needs a new front wheel bearing) but the shop already called saying there are problems keeping that from happening. Oh well, more money to spend on rc cars!


----------



## Crptracer

Just finished the TT01..gonna get it ready for running at Indy RC tomorrow on The Rug.. Bring yours if ya got one...


----------



## Crptracer

I'll also be running in "Low Expectations 17.5 sedan" it's my own mental class as "Expert" was to much pressure...


----------



## Crptracer

I'm ready to get it on tomorrow can't wait!


----------



## Crptracer

Brozac shoot me a txt.. I got a new phone and lost some contacts... Jonesy u 2 when u get a chance..


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> I'll also be running in "Low Expectations 17.5 sedan" it's my own mental class as "Expert" was to much pressure...


Hello, 26 laps!

Speadking of mental, I had a serious "tweak" problem in my car for the first round last night. I could not get on the power through fast right hand turns. I checked shocks, ride height, droop, kingpins, everything. I had just about given up. Then I noticed my toe in: 3* on the right rear, 1* on the left rear: Doh!


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> It was a blast and were all going to expect more sightings of the "VanderVeen Shuffle"...pretty sure I might have misspelled ur last name...


No, you got it. And no autographs.


----------



## smokefan

I am in for low expectations 17.5 and Kyle for expert sedan lol


----------



## Crptracer

smokefan said:


> I am in for low expectations 17.5 and Kyle for expert sedan lol


Copy that!


----------



## Railroader

"Low Expectations 17.5" aka B-Main.

Put me down for Low Expectations 17.5 as well.


----------



## cwoods34

I guess put me down for "Hoping For The Best, Preparing For The Worst" 17.5.........


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> I guess put me down for "Hoping For The Best, Preparing For The Worst" 17.5.........


Um you can't just create a new name for a class.....Tom your conformation number4655&8435325632676788335553462487 just tell that to Kevin and ur good to go:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Um you can't just create a new name for a class.....Tom your conformation number4655&8435325632676788335553462487 just tell that to Kevin and ur good to go:thumbsup:


Who is 4655&8435325632676788335553462486?


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Who is 4655&8435325632676788335553462486?


That's ur sign up conformation!


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> That's ur sign up conformation!


I have 4655&8435325632676788335553462487 and 4655&8435325632676788335553462486?!?!


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> conformation!


Huh?!?


----------



## Crptracer

Oh I'm sorry your correct Cody's ends in 6 yours ends in 7 my bad


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Oh I'm sorry your correct Cody's ends in 6 yours ends in 7 my bad


If you raced as fast as you pad your post count......

Just sayin'.......


----------



## Railroader

Yeah, just sayin'...

Post count padding is sad.


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> That's ur sign up conformation!


I think it's based on international rankings, credit scores, BCS ratings, and a secret enclave of old white guys that wear funny hats inside a dark room.

and every four years, they throw in super delegates.


----------



## Crptracer

Ohh sorry I was just a little bored!


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Ohh sorry I was just a little bored!


Shouldn't you be prepping the car for utter B-main domination?!?


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Shouldn't you be prepping the car for utter B-main domination?!?


Hmmm.. Nope have you stood in front of the mirror to pick ur stance for when u pull off?


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Hmmm.. Nope have you stood in front of the mirror to pick ur stance for when u pull off?


Pull off?

As in, pull off the most devastating victory ever?


----------



## bpalmer

Crptracer said:


> ...Sunday Roll Call...


3 from Dayton


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Pull off?
> 
> As in, pull off the most devastating victory ever?


No as in pull of and stand there till race completes..I like the stance from the hurricane race although u broke still it could work for a tweaked car early pull off


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> No as in pull of and stand there till race completes..I like the stance from the hurricane race although u broke still it could work for a tweaked car early pull off


I'll be sure to work on some poses tonight..... should I bring a few costumes to spice things up a bit?


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> I'll be sure to work on some poses tonight..... should I bring a few costumes to spice things up a bit?


No look natural then act surprised when something goes wrong... It works for me and well I've been doin it along time..


----------



## Crptracer

bpalmer said:


> 3 from Dayton


Happy to have ya..


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> No look natural then act surprised when something goes wrong... It works for me and well I've been doin it along time..


I'm better at acting surprised when something goes right!


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Happy to have ya..


Yes indeed, but please don't scare them off. 

In fact, I'm going to apologize in advance for CRPTRACER. R/CAR assumes no responsibility for his delinquent behaviors both on and off the track.


----------



## bpalmer

cwoods34 said:


> Yes indeed, but please don't scare them off.
> 
> In fact, I'm going to apologize in advance for CRPTRACER. R/CAR assumes no responsibility for his delinquent behaviors both on and off the track.


Wouldn't have it any other way !


----------



## cwoods34

bpalmer said:


> Wouldn't have it any other way !


This man gets it!!!


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> This man gets it!!!


I know right.. I vote Bob has to drive here every week so he can be a regular on the track....


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> I know right.. I vote Bob has to drive here every week so he can be a regular on the track....


Everyone's a regular.

"....... where everybody knows your name..."


----------



## jtsbell

Cars-check--Owner setup-check--driver--???--HMMMMM-mia,won't seeya tomorrow.


----------



## Crptracer

jtsbell said:


> Cars-check--Owner setup-check--driver--???--HMMMMM-mia,won't seeya tomorrow.


Sorry to hear that Captain...


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> Everyone's regular.
> 
> "....... where everybody knows your name..."


Please keep the discussion of your bowel movements to yourself.:freak:

and now, a real question:
I'm looking to pick up a used KO 2413 servo. Does it usually make a "hummimg" noise when it sits at neutral?


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Please keep the discussion of your bowel movements to yourself.:freak:
> 
> and now, a real question:
> I'm looking to pick up a used KO 2413 servo. Does it usually make a "hummimg" noise when it sits at neutral?


I've never had mine do it constant.. Maybe a little at points...


----------



## charlie2755

Crptracer said:


> Sorry to hear that Captain...


ill drive for ya jack


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Does it usually make a "hummimg" noise when it sits at neutral?


Can you dance to it?


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Can you dance to it?


I've got moves like Jagger...


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I've got moves like Jagger...


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


>


Difficult to argue with The Dude... but Kevin did name me "Lord of the Dance"


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Difficult to argue with The Dude... but Kevin did name me "Lord of the Dance"











last one, I promise.


----------



## BadSign

That guy's got a few pounds on me, but I believe I'm paler.


----------



## BadSign

Mr. Woods, will you be at the track tomorrow?


----------



## rcracer1971

Railroader said:


> last one, I promise.


Tom when did you decide to change your appearance? LOL! :tongue:


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> Mr. Woods, will you be at the track tomorrow?


YES. Yes I will.


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> YES. Yes I will.


Nice Phineas and Ferb answer..hey where's perry?


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> YES. Yes I will.


Excellent! I'll swing by for those reflex parts, if you've got them.


----------



## Railroader

rcracer1971 said:


> Tom when did you decide to change your appearance? LOL! :tongue:


I'm not supposed to talk about it, but let's just say I served my time in the Canadian Postal Service, eh. [wink-wink]


----------



## DestructoFox

I'll be there today, though it looks like I'll miss the first round at this rate. Save a spot for me!


----------



## rcracer1971

Railroader said:


> I'm not supposed to talk about it, but let's just say I served my time in the Canadian Postal Service, eh. [wink-wink]


LOL!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Had a great but some what frustrating day.. Car is good but I can't seem to find where the wobble is coming from.. Strange but none the less I had a good time as always


----------



## cwoods34

Can't tell if too soft of springs or my lack of driving on flowing layouts.....

Good day otherwise........


----------



## cwoods34

Wasn't top 4 Associated, XRAY, Serpent, Corally?!?!?!?!? :thumbsup:


----------



## DestructoFox

One of these days...


----------



## Crptracer

Racing was definetly top notch and fast..


----------



## hurtsogood369

*Ncaa*

Anybody interested in filling out NCAA brackets pm me.


----------



## jtsbell

Shure missed being there today with you guys.Allways look forward to Sundays tobe with my friends and good raceing.Try to be there next Sunday.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Wasn't top 4 Associated, XRAY, Serpent, Corally?!?!?!?!? :thumbsup:


Top 4 being JR, Martini, Woods and Chuck?


----------



## jtsbell

Jonesy bring the vta car to harbor hobbies for the final round cause won't see you till then.


----------



## Crptracer

jonesy112 said:


> Top 4 being JR, Martini, Woods and Chuck?


Actually all of our prayers are with Mr.Norton his doctor located a cancerous tumor in his colon.. They removed it and he is on his way to recovery...

Finishing order: I think
Castle
Martin
Cody
Chuck


----------



## smokefan

Kyle had a great time today. I so so lol I think I will like the serpent, given some time and a few more changes. Thanks Team Black-ops for the pointers. Thanks to the Cole family for the great place to race. BTW thanks to everyone that helped me pick up my parts that I spilled ALL over the floor.


----------



## bpalmer

Crptracer said:


> I know right.. I vote Bob has to drive here every week so he can be a regular on the track....


wish i lived closer, i certainly would be. love the track, love the food, awesome drivers, great race director..i have only raced tc for a few months but you guys have helped me make great strides. ! I thank you all..i look forward to seeing you at our outdoor program this summer


----------



## jonesy112

jtsbell said:


> Jonesy bring the vta car to harbor hobbies for the final round cause won't see you till then.


Sounds good jack.


----------



## jonesy112

Crptracer said:


> Actually all of our prayers are with Mr.Norton his doctor located a cancerous tumor in his colon.. They removed it and he is on his way to recovery...


Sorry to hear that, but hopefully he makes a speedy recovery and we see him back at the track soon.


----------



## or8ital

Great time again today. Best. Indoor. Program. Ever. Really great thing you gave going on there. (Kastl has the best outdoor program). 

Didn't have a single run today with a car fully working.  lucky to win the B and bump to the A. Great day anyway.


----------



## INDEED

many thanks to roadtrain for the help today w setting up my tt01 proper style

great group; and FAST! will return for the great social group the food and the track!

Indeed


----------



## Crptracer

INDEED said:


> many thanks to roadtrain for the help today w setting up my tt01 proper style
> 
> great group; and FAST! will return for the great social group the food and the track!
> 
> Indeed


 It was nice having ya come run! What happened to you before the main? Did ya break?


----------



## charlie2755

Crptracer said:


> Actually all of our prayers are with Mr.Norton his doctor located a cancerous tumor in his colon.. They removed it and he is on his way to recovery...
> 
> Finishing order: I think
> Castle
> Martin
> Cody
> Chuck


I had 4th thanks!


----------



## BadSign

Associated guys:

I replaced all the eyelets on my car after stripping one out last night. Now the suspension and steering have got some awful binding- Anyone else had to deal with this?


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> Associated guys:
> 
> I replaced all the eyelets on my car after stripping one out last night. Now the suspension and steering have got some awful binding- Anyone else had to deal with this?


Yeah this happens with some of the eyelets. Pop them on and off the ball a few times to loosen them up, or what I did was chuck up a old ballstud in a drill, pop the new eyelet on it, spun it till it was nice and free, then put it on car.


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> chuck up a old ballstud in a drill, pop the new eyelet on it, spun it till it was nice and free, then put it on car.


I like that idea. Cheap and easy.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Glad to see some new racers come out to The Rug this weekend and enjoy our offering. Seems like everyone had a good time and was very complimentary of what we do here at R/CAR.

Remember, no Friday night racing this week because of the TOUR Oval Championship coming to town for a Friday/Saturday gig.

Please go to Indy RC this Friday to get your Friday night On-Road racing fix. We will be racing (On-Road) again next Sunday, try to come out and join us.


----------



## Crptracer

charlie2755 said:


> I had 4th thanks!


My bad bro...


----------



## bpalmer

or8ital said:


> Great time again today. Best. Indoor. Program. Ever. Really great thing you gave going on there. (Kastl has the best outdoor program).
> 
> Didn't have a single run today with a car fully working.  lucky to win the B and bump to the A. Great day anyway.


You need to change your name on here from or8ital to CAPTAIN BLINGTASTIC !


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> Associated guys:
> 
> I replaced all the eyelets on my car after stripping one out last night. Now the suspension and steering have got some awful binding- Anyone else had to deal with this?


With the eyelet on the ballstud, you can gently squeeze it a few different ways with pliers until it pivots freely.

The black ballstuds are always inherently a bit "stiffer" compared to the silver ballstuds, but as Jonesy said you can always polish them, too.


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin Cole you have PM...


----------



## FrankNitti

Hurtsogood369 hit me up at [email protected] your PM is full.
Franknitti


----------



## martini13

GREAT DAY OF RACING. Glad to see the new faces.:thumbsup: Get well JR.


----------



## smokefan

+1 on JR getting well, We'll keep him in our thoughts.


----------



## martini13

Jonesy,how did you do?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

According to the current R/Car racing calendar (http://www.rcarindy.com/hours.html), here is the listed schedule for the next few weekends (Kevin Cole, please confirm).

- Thu 03/15 - Carpet Oval practice
- Fri 03/16 - Tour Oval practice
- Sat 03/17 - Tour Oval race
*- Sun 03/18 - Onroad Racing* - track open at 9am, 3 rounds of racing starts around noon. 1st entry $15

*- Fri 03/23 - Onroad Racing *- track open at 4pm, 2 rounds of racing starts around 7pm. 1st entry $10
- Sat 03/24 - Oval racing
*- Sun 03/25 - Onroad Racing* - track open at 9am, 3 rounds of racing starts around noon. 1st entry $15

- Fri 03/30 - BRL Finals Oval practice
- Sat 04/01 - BRL Finals Oval race
*- Sun 04/02 - ???*

*-----------*

I would also like to mention that Kevin is aware that the 12pm/noon start time on Sunday may conflict with some racers' schedules in the morning. If that is the case for you, please feel free to show up later on Sunday and run as many rounds as you can. Kevin will discount your race entry if you can't show up until the 2nd round, for example.


----------



## Railroader

It was great meeting some new racers and being able to help them out. The more the merrier on a Sunday, that's for sure!

Once again I was in the position where my car was perfect, but the driver was left lacking. I summed it up to regets ama as "lack of practice".

Praying for healing for you Junior! You were missed yesterday.


----------



## Crptracer

Thursday 3/22 is a practice night


----------



## jonesy112

martini13 said:


> Jonesy,how did you do?


Races aren't till this weekend. Thursday is pit set up, Friday is practice and round one, sat is rounds 2-4, Sunday is the mains. I guess it's going to be on liverc so you guys can watch from back there


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Question: For upcoming VTA races, does this quote from the USVTA rules mean that motor cooling fans are not allowed? 

Rules: _"No modifications or optional parts allowed on motor can, endbell, stator, or rotor. No cooling holes or other changes allowed to motor."_

What about cooling fans on ESC's? My HAVOC Pro came with a fan from Novak with the 25.5. So, I'm assuming that's ok there. 

I'm replacing the cooling fan with a new one I purchased at Pennington's. It seems that when you shoot that OEM Novak fan with the nozzle of the air compressor hose that several of the fan blades go flying off in interesting directions. Doh!


----------



## Railroader

Looks like VTA might get it's final fatal bullet from the USVTA people itself.

This is a trivial issue. I understand it in part, but by not allowing even the Novak heatsink/fan ring is pretty ridiculous. Regarding cooling the motor, it is easy to circumnavigate the no heatsink/fan rule. Fans are easy to direct onto a motor without attaching directly to the motor. I have a chassis mounted fan that cools my motor on my 17.5 car.

Here's how I would have stated the rule: "Stock motor can, endbells, stator, rotor, and electronics must be used in non-modified conditions. No machining or material removal to stock motors parts are allowed. Cooling fans may be used on clip on heat sinks."

ESC fans are allowed according to the rules.

Novak fans are junk. I really like the Speed Passion fan on my SP ESC.

[All of the above is my opinion and statements made from personal observations.]


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Thursday 3/22 is a practice night


I RARELY even practice on race days.


----------



## martini13

21.5 blinky VTA, PLEASE.....


----------



## Crptracer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Question: For upcoming VTA races, does this quote from the USVTA rules mean that motor cooling fans are not allowed?
> 
> Rules: _"No modifications or optional parts allowed on motor can, endbell, stator, or rotor. No cooling holes or other changes allowed to motor."_
> 
> What about cooling fans on ESC's? My HAVOC Pro came with a fan from Novak with the 25.5. So, I'm assuming that's ok there.
> 
> I'm replacing the cooling fan with a new one I purchased at Pennington's. It seems that when you shoot that OEM Novak fan with the nozzle of the air compressor hose that several of the fan blades go flying off in interesting directions. Doh!


Scott get with Cody woods and get a reflex fan mount.. It doesn't mount on the motor at all..


----------



## scootr117

I was looking at the series points for Sundays... Is there anyone running WGT ? I saw just the one race listed....I would like to get back over there before outdoor season starts for a Sunday....Just wondering if there is going to be a class??? Are there anymore trophy races this seaon at R/Car? They seem to bring the cars out to the track.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

In response to the VTA motor rules, I'm going straight to the source and have sent Rob King a PM. I will edit this post when I get a response. (EDIT: Please see Rob's response to me in this post - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4106680&postcount=3689)

From personal experience running VTA over the years and talking to many people involved with the class, I highly doubt that adding a clip-on heat sink or cooling fan to the motor will be illegal. I just read the official rules (found here - http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html), and I *DID NOT* interpret the motor rule to disallow external fans. 

What the rules are referring to are optional parts that Novak sells such ceramic bearings, upgraded rotors, etc.. In other words, no optional parts that upgrade the performance of the 25.5 motor. In addition they don't want people drilling holes in the motor or altering the motor to improve performance.

From personal experience racing VTA indoors on carpet, I have never had to gear my motor so tall (small spur/big pinion) to be competitive. If a 25.5 motor is coming off hotter than 160 degrees F and you aren't competitive, then there many be a problem with the car or setup.
----------

I would like point out that the current rules for VTA actually work quite well. As I watch local racers in other classes search for the fastest 21.5 or 17.5 motor (translated - spent money), I continue to be competitive with the same Ballistic 25.5 motor that I bought 2 years ago. As I also watch local racers in other classes replace cars or install upgrades (translated - spent money), I continue to be competitive with my TC4.

VTA isn't the perfect class for every racer, but for me it offers the *MOST* fun for the *LEAST* amount of expense.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> As I also watch local racers in other classes replace cars or install upgrades (translated - spent money), I continue to be competitive with my TC4.


Speaking for myself, I just like trying different things and tinkering with mechanical stuffs. I like seeing the difference between the chassis kits like how one handles mounting a-arms or another has its steering mechanisms laid out. But then again, I am the guy who buys kits just to put them together in my spare time.

There is a little merit in the performance differences between chassis kits, but for the average racer who really wants to improve then they would be better served learning the nuances of their existing equipment.


----------



## Crptracer

scootr117 said:


> I was looking at the series points for Sundays... Is there anyone running WGT ? I saw just the one race listed....I would like to get back over there before outdoor season starts for a Sunday....Just wondering if there is going to be a class??? Are there anymore trophy races this seaon at R/Car? They seem to bring the cars out to the track.


WGT has been non-exsitant on Sundays but there are some on Fridays.. As far as trophy races yes in April and may.. I believe, if enough 1/12th and WGT guys commit I'm sure they will be added unfortunately the weather is starting to dictate participation on Sundays...the April calendar will be posted in the next week or so on the R/Car website..hope this helps..


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Question: For upcoming VTA races, does this quote from the USVTA rules mean that motor cooling fans are not allowed?
> 
> Rules: _"No modifications or optional parts allowed on motor can, endbell, stator, or rotor. No cooling holes or other changes allowed to motor."_
> 
> What about cooling fans on ESC's? My HAVOC Pro came with a fan from Novak with the 25.5. So, I'm assuming that's ok there.
> 
> I'm replacing the cooling fan with a new one I purchased at Pennington's. It seems that when you shoot that OEM Novak fan with the nozzle of the air compressor hose that several of the fan blades go flying off in interesting directions. Doh!


Scott, cooling fans on speed controls are okay. In fact many come with them. As far as cooling motors, here is the response I got directly from Rob via PM.



robk (rctech.net username) said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> Any type of clamp on heatsink or fan/heatsink is ok. Guys have always used that sort of thing since we started, so that is fine. What I don't want to see is the Novak ring , and any other bolt on/rplacement parts. The Novak ring probably is the least problematic, but I don't want to go down the road of allowing all kinds of parts to be replaced on the motors. The external stuff is fine, and does a good job anyway.
> 
> Rob


To clarify, the Novak ring is this part (and is not allowed) - http://www.shopatron.com/products/p...ber=S541X/135.0.1.1.109643.109649.0.0.0?pp=10&


----------



## Crptracer

Why can't GT and VTA both be 25.5 and run together and run xpatterens..


----------



## dragrace

jonesy112 said:


> Races aren't till this weekend. Thursday is pit set up, Friday is practice and round one, sat is rounds 2-4, Sunday is the mains. I guess it's going to be on liverc so you guys can watch from back there


Jonesy,

Paul and I get to Dallas at 2:30. Get ahold of me and we can meet up for dinner.

Steve Dunn


----------



## DestructoFox

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Scott, cooling fans on speed controls are okay. In fact many come with them. As far as cooling motors, here is the response I got directly from Rob via PM.
> 
> 
> 
> To clarify, the Novak ring is this part (and is not allowed) - http://www.shopatron.com/products/p...ber=S541X/135.0.1.1.109643.109649.0.0.0?pp=10&


Funny that they ban that now, that's been available for years. Back when I ran VTA at Indy RC years ago, I actually used one of those. Sure was a pain to get on the motor though.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I believe the point in restricting unnecessary motor upgrades in VTA is to protect racers from themselves. If you allow racers to spend money they will, whether they need to or not.


----------



## scaleracr

*Sportsman touring*

Looking for a Sportsman touring setup for Indy. If anyone has anything email me a [email protected]


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Why can't GT and VTA both be 25.5 and run together and run xpatterens..


Because that defeats the entire purpose of both classes.


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Because that defeats the entire purpose of both classes.


Exactly my point..call that combined class 25.5 whatever that would eliminate sportsman...then we have 17.5/TC and then whatever..


----------



## Crptracer

scaleracr said:


> Looking for a Sportsman touring setup for Indy. If anyone has anything email me a [email protected]


What car are you running?


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Exactly my point..call that combined class 25.5 whatever that would eliminate sportsman...then we have 17.5/TC and then whatever..


Why do you want to eliminate a class?

I think the class structure is fine the way it is. Don't mess with a great thing!


----------



## Railroader

scaleracr said:


> Looking for a Sportsman touring setup for Indy. If anyone has anything email me a [email protected]


Very soft springs in the rear shocks, slightly stiffer up front. 

5.5mm ride height. 

1-2mm droop all around. 

1.5º camber all around. 

0-1º toe-out front 2-3º toe-in rear.

That's a good starting point for most chassis kits in that class, tweak per your driving style.


----------



## or8ital

Crptracer said:


> Why can't GT and VTA both be 25.5 and run together and run xpatterens..


USGT is great the way it is. Please no changes.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Because that defeats the entire purpose of both classes.





Crptracer said:


> Exactly my point..call that combined class 25.5 whatever that would eliminate sportsman...then we have 17.5/TC and then whatever..


I do not think you understand Cody. Or maybe I don't, but I think I do.


----------



## Railroader

or8ital said:


> USGT is great the way it is. Please no changes.


TRUTH!!! A near perfect class. What VTA should have been (and kind of was).


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Why do you want to eliminate a class?
> 
> I think the class structure is fine the way it is. Don't mess with a great thing!


Did I really eliminate a class or create one big one? I would run it.. VTA bodies with original gt rules and x pattern tires or Solaris tires or VTA whatever I guess but this way there all on the track.. Rolex style 

That's it 25.5/Rolex


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Did I really eliminate a class or create one big one? I would run it.. VTA bodies with original gt rules and x pattern tires or Solaris tires or VTA whatever I guess but this way there all on the track.. Rolex style
> 
> That's it 25.5/Rolex


Because when I watch a LeMans race there's also 60's Musclecars and JGTC with em -------------------------


----------



## martini13

I miss the old black-n-gold and primer camaro body in VTA.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Did I really eliminate a class or create one big one? I would run it.. VTA bodies with original gt rules and x pattern tires or Solaris tires or VTA whatever I guess but this way there all on the track.. Rolex style
> 
> That's it 25.5/Rolex


The current class structure is in place for a reason. For good or bad. 

Messing with it will just annoy racers and fulfill the complaints* people have about R/Car.










*unwarranted, in my opinion


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Because when I watch a LeMans race there's also 60's Musclecars and JGTC with em -------------------------


We should add drifters and F1 too!!! :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## cwoods34

If you don't have a class spec'd out to a certain degree, it is inevitable that.....

1. Someone will run the best combination with every intent to dominate.

2. Someone will complain about the rules when they get their posterior kicked every week.


----------



## Crptracer

or8ital said:


> USGT is great the way it is. Please no changes.


I'm just stating an opinion..If you really think about it, it creates a big class


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> I'm just stating an opinion..If you really think about it, it creates a big class


COMPLETELY disagree.

Actually, it eliminates racing opportunities for those who want to race SportsmanTC and USGT. It will drive away the beginning racer who doesn't want to compete against sponsored racers.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> If you don't have a class spec'd out to a certain degree, it is inevitable that.....
> 
> 1. Someone will run the best combination with every intent to dominate.
> 
> 2. Someone will complain about the rules when they get their posterior kicked every week.


1. Seen it in a complete spec class like Mini Coopers. Talk about destroying the desire for a beginner to stick with the hobby.

2. Seen it in *every* class. Sometimes we just need to admit that others will just work harder and be better than ourselves (unless we are the dedicated talented racer that is).


----------



## cwoods34

I like the idea of a big class. In fact, if you want my honest opinion, I'm all for only 2 TC classes..... stock (17.5 blinky or boost, whatever) and mod. Imagine every Sunday having 30 17.5!

HOWEVER (before you flame me to death) this can't work at the club level. Understandably so..... a majority of the weekly racers are hobbyists, and although somewhat competitive, enjoy racing to be racing. Secondly, even blinky 17.5 can be a bit much for some to drive... they also might not have the desire to go that fast.

"Niche" classes fulfill the desires of the hobbyists who want a certain race structure, like musclecars, or GT style, etc., which keeps weekly attendance up, which keeps the track open. What's good for the goose..... :freak:


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> COMPLETELY disagree.
> 
> Actually, it eliminates racing opportunities for those who want to race SportsmanTC and USGT. It will drive away the beginning racer who doesn't want to compete against sponsored racers.


Who's sponsored in usgt..and that's part of the point..and if I want to post an opinion so be it..I have no control over the classes..thanks for turning this into one of those misinterpretional discussions..


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Who's sponsored in usgt..and that's part of the point..and if I want to post an opinion so be it..I have no control over the classes..thanks for turning this into one of those misinterpretional discussions..


.....let's keep "who's sponsored" face-to-face please 

There's no misinterpretation if you ask me! You guys are padding post counts and I'm trying to interject :hat:


----------



## or8ital

Sportsman for beginners, USGT for the hobbyists, 17.5 for the competitive racers, mod for the pro / wannabe pro drivers at big events. They each serve their purpose. Combining them all would just result in an overall reduction of racers / entries. I was a competitive racer and started hating RC. USGT brought me out of a two year RC retirement to have fun again. Please don't send me back into an early retirement!


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> .....let's keep "who's sponsored" face-to-face please
> 
> There's no misinterpretation if you ask me!


Thank you. Glad to see someone agrees with me.


cwoods34 said:


> You guys are padding post counts and I'm trying to interject :hat:


Am not. Just bored with no work for the next two weeks. If I had the $$$ I'd buy another Tamiya 3-speed truck kit to build while I wait for my new job to start. Alas... no $$$.


----------



## Crptracer

Follow this: just my point of view I have no control over anything!

Most of the top layer of GT if not all would gladly move if something else was avalible..im just saying there isn't a clear movement for anyone..I just think it would be better served all together..VTA is bieng dominated by sponsored drivers and it has been almost from inception.. So is GT for that matter I guess..it's not going to happen I know..


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> misinterpretional


Wut?


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> If I had another Tamiya 3-speed truck for my new job.


What?


----------



## cwoods34




----------



## Crptracer

Am I the only one really.. I think it's obvious..I like both classes just wish they intermixed I can't stand the tires but love the bodies and motor combo..I like GT but think it should be 25.5...IMO of course..


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Follow this: just my point of view I have no control over anything!


Of course, but others who don't race at R/Car might not understand that.


Crptracer said:


> Most of the top layer of GT if not all would gladly move if something else was avalible..


What makes you say that? Have you discussed this with them?


Crptracer said:


> im just saying there isn't a clear movement for anyone..


What?!?!? Doesn;t that contradict the previous sentence?


Crptracer said:


> I just think it would be better served all together..


Again, I completely disagree.


Crptracer said:


> VTA is bieng dominated by sponsored drivers and it has been almost from inception..


REALLY?!?!


Crptracer said:


> So is GT for that matter I guess..


I wouldn't say dominated, but there are a few.


Crptracer said:


> it's not going to happen I know..


I hope not. 

Although I am only running one class right now, I'd hate if someone tried messing with it. Choosing to run a certain class is a personal preference and everyone has their reasons for it. Each class has its positives and negatives and you weigh those and choose what you want to run. I can't imagine only have two or three classes to choose from and being *strictly* limited to them. That would limit being able to properly prepare for big race events in a major way.


----------



## or8ital

Is there really a huge difference in 25.5 and 21.5? I'm outpacing some of the 17.5 guys in USGT and I'm not geared anywhere close to full speed yet (if I were I would just crash more and do worse overall).


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Follow this: just my point of view I have no control over anything!
> 
> Most of the top layer of GT if not all would gladly move if something else was avalible..im just saying there isn't a clear movement for anyone..I just think it would be better served all together..VTA is bieng dominated by sponsored drivers and it has been almost from inception.. So is GT for that matter I guess..it's not going to happen I know..


But how many drivers do you consider the "top layer"? I would say if we had a full A-, B-, and C-main, then sure, the top group could move on and it not effect the class negatively. 

If you ask me, one problem I'm seeing (not specifically with RCAR, onroad in general) is finding that critical balance of enough classes to please the majority, but also having enough drivers in each class to have competition. 

Have 5 classes, 6 racers each.... a class for everyone, but not many to race against.

Have 2 classes, 15 racers each.... not much offered, but plenty of competition.


----------



## Railroader

Railroader said:


> If I had the $$$ I'd buy another Tamiya 3-speed truck kit to build while I wait for my new job to start.





cwoods34 said:


> What?


What can I can, I like the process of building those kits. You aren't going to limit what kits I build in my spare time for fun are you?!?! :drunk:


----------



## Railroader

or8ital said:


> Is there really a huge difference in 25.5 and 21.5? I'm outpacing some of the 17.5 guys in USGT and I'm not geared anywhere close to full speed yet (if I were I would just crash more and do worse overall).


Not really a big difference. Maybe .5 second/lap in the hands of the same racer. 

That said, the lap times of the top 3-4 in USGT are usually better than my 17.5 lap times. And my 10.5 lap times are slower than my 17.5 lap times, but that's just because I am still getting a handle on the extra power.


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> What can I can, I like the process of building those kits. You aren't going to limit what kits I build in my spare time for fun are you?!?! :drunk:


You didn't catch how I re-quoted you..... go back and look, then LOL.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> You didn't catch how I re-quoted you..... go back and look, then LOL.


I did. I LOL'd. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

or8ital said:


> Sportsman for beginners, USGT for the hobbyists, 17.5 for the competitive racers, mod for the pro / wannabe pro drivers at big events. They each serve their purpose. Combining them all would just result in an overall reduction of racers / entries. I was a competitive racer and started hating RC. USGT brought me out of a two year RC retirement to have fun again. Please don't send me back into an early retirement!


Dude I have no control over the classes don't worry about that..USGT is dominated by competitive racers the same racers every week and I'm not taking a shot or trying to be negative what so ever..25.5/VtA to me is the greatest racing for anyone.. It's a blast I just can't stand the wheels and tires..I always considered it for the hobbyist also..it is close racing reminds me of when VTA started around here..


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> Not really a big difference. Maybe .5 second/lap in the hands of the same racer.
> 
> That said, the lap times of the top 3-4 in USGT are usually better than my 17.5 lap times. And my 10.5 lap times are slower than my 17.5 lap times, but that's just because I am still getting a handle on the extra power.


If you could get Sweep tires on spoked rims, THEN I'd say it was "perfect" (that term is always used loosely). Solaris work far better on asphalt... I can't stand them on carpet, but that's the rules (and I don't run the class anyway). Guys make them work, though!


----------



## Crptracer

or8ital said:


> Is there really a huge difference in 25.5 and 21.5? I'm outpacing some of the 17.5 guys in USGT and I'm not geared anywhere close to full speed yet (if I were I would just crash more and do worse overall).


Well slow is fast...


----------



## cwoods34

cwoods34 said:


> If you could get Sweep tires on spoked rims, THEN I'd say it was "perfect" (that term is always used loosely). Solaris work far better on asphalt... I can't stand them on carpet, but that's the rules (and I don't run the class anyway). Guys make them work, though!


I'm not a huge fan of the VTA tires myself, but... they look good with the bodies, and they ALWAYS hook up on carpet. I did like 21.5 VTA..... not sure if I'd run it again, though :drunk:


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> I CANT WAIT TO GET BACK ON THE TRACK....this DBl POST was for u Miller


----------



## Crptracer

Tom answers to my pulled qoutes you posted:
Some have posted they would

If you bumped it down to 25.5 we would be able to add a class

We disagree



Yes it is Dave Johnson and jones is gonna run it

Look at the results page for the last couple months

Probably not


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> Don't make me put on my fluorescent Ray Ban fakes and peg my stone washed 501s.


----------



## or8ital

Crptracer said:


> Dude I have no control over the classes don't worry about that..USGT is dominated by competitive racers the same racers every week and I'm not taking a shot or trying to be negative what so ever..25.5/VtA to me is the greatest racing for anyone.. It's a blast I just can't stand the wheels and tires..I always considered it for the hobbyist also..it is close racing reminds me of when VTA started around here..


I'm aware you don't control the classes. Just giving another perspective. To me VTA always seemed like novice racing. Way too much crashing into each other and, to me, not as fun. For me though I don't really care about the same guys always winning. I care that I am personally getting better and how I'm doing relative to those of similar experience / abilities. If you worry too much about the guys that have been doing this for 20 years then you just aren't ever going to have fun. 

I've raced with Randy and Junior for years. Never beat them in a clean race. Before taking a break though I could finish on the same lap as them on a rare occasion. That was good enough for me. Oh and the one time I out hot-lapped Junior. I told him about it and he went on to show me that he could go faster if he really wanted to the rest of the race day. 

This is why trophies are bad. Too many people care about a few dollar trophy and not getting one.


----------



## or8ital

Crptracer said:


> Well slow is fast...


Very true. 21.5 seems like it is fast enough to force you to have some throttle control without braking. 25.5 seems like you would just hold the throttle down the whole time. I rarely lift on 21.5 as it is.


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the VTA tires myself, but... they look good with the bodies, and they ALWAYS hook up on carpet. I did like 21.5 VTA..... not sure if I'd run it again, though :drunk:


Well I agree except the motor.. I think the gt wheels would look better


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Well I agree except the motor.. I think the gt wheels would look better


So you don't actually agree at all?


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> So you don't actually agree at all?


Except the motor.. I agree a the tires and wheels look and hook up.. But I think the gt wheels and x's would look better


----------



## Crptracer

Please stop posting the pictures ugh.. I can't stand that..


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Except the motor.. I agree a the tires and wheels look and hook up.. But I think the gt wheels and x's would look better


Well, it's all technically legal for Sportsman....... :hat:


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Well, it's all technically legal for Sportsman....... :hat:


Sweet who has a 25.5..


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Sweet who has a 25.5..


When Proline released that Javelin body, I wanted to run VTA again so bad.... that body looks great. I personally think the Camaro on some nice white HPI 8-spokes would look SICK.


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> When Proline released that Javelin body, I wanted to run VTA again so bad.... that body looks great. I personally think the Camaro on some nice white HPI 8-spokes would look SICK.


Oh it's gonna look sweet I'm gonna slam a camaro body on those wheels I have


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Oh it's gonna look sweet I'm gonna slam a camaro body on those wheels I have


Oh SNAP, I know which ones you're talking about. Pure sickness shall ensue... just don't blow it on the paintjob.


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Oh SNAP, I know which ones you're talking about. Pure sickness shall ensue... just don't blow it on the paintjob.


I know gonna knock it out for the contest...


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> I know gonna knock it out for the contest...


We must have scared everyone else off..... :freak:


----------



## Crptracer

Well it's my fault..


----------



## jtsbell

my own thoughts on the vta class, they should have left the 21.5 motor and made the speed cont. blinky. my 02 worth.


----------



## Crptracer

jtsbell said:


> my own thoughts on the vta class, they should have left the 21.5 motor and made the speed cont. blinky. my 02 worth.


Well that maybe so but would u want 2 21.5 classes?


----------



## Crptracer

Just think if all the gt guys were in 17.5 and those that didn't want to go in 17.5 went to 25.5? Just saying


----------



## thehobbyshop

We've gone back and forth at our track for years on the number of classes versus class size. It all comes down to a few things that each track owner has to prioritize and do what's best for their track.
1. Some people don't want to race with the fast guys all the time because they can never win a race. There's a little something in all of us that no matter how trivial in the grand scheme of life the item may be, you want to win every now and then. Be it a game of Monopoly, or an RC car race.
2. Some racers are more comfortable with cars that are slower and require a more finesse driving style, while others like to point and shoot. I love running mod outdoors because of the sheer speed involved. Hate it indoors, and will usually run a much slower motor to feel more comfortable.
3. New racers getting into the hobby don't want to have to be constantly looking behind them the entire race waiting for the next fast guy to come up and blow by them. It's no fun being the "crash cab" when you're really trying to run a race. At the same time, the existing racers don't want to be dodging a racer that hasn't got the experience yet to hold a consistant line or allow a faster racer to pass consistantly.
4. And this one rarely gets mentioned, but it is very important: What do existing racers have in their personal inventory, and what are they willing to buy to race. If you specify that everyone must run a certain ESC, certain brand motor, and certain tires, but few people have that equipment, you aren't going to get a whole lot of entries. A week or two of small turnouts for a class, and it goes adios.
5. What experience do new and existing racers have? For example: I get a lot of customers in the shop that do not understand how to glue tires. If you put in a class that requires this, will you loose racers that don't want to feel dumb for not knowing how to do something. This is one of the reasons why I love tracks/classes that are designed for newer racers that require preglued tires. It cuts down on expenses for racers because they don't have to try out 5 different tires, or different tires with different inserts, etc...
6. What is available on the market for a new person to come in to race? If you require every class to be high dollar equipment, then you're going to scare off the new guy with the $1,000 price tag to get into racing. Having a viable RTR substitution rule will help out any track. We use the HPI Sprint2 with a set of Solaris tires as the option for our USGT class. You can get rolling for $30 over the price of the kit/charger/nimh battery and not be totally outclassed by everyone on the track.

I know this may seem very new guy oriented, but the lifeblood of every track is new racers. You NEED to accomidate them to keep your program viable for the long haul.

Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## Crptracer

True but not going to quote all that..


----------



## or8ital

thehobbyshop said:


> Just my $.02 worth.


What do you know about anything?? You don't even know a good value pit board when you see one.  :wave: love ya Randex!


----------



## Crptracer

Good discussion fellas..I was just making a statement it's not going to change anything nor would I want it to..I would never want to suggest any change that would make anyone not want to come out and race..Kevin would never let that happen..sorry if this caused any confusion....


----------



## or8ital

Crptracer said:


> Good discussion fellas..I was just making a statement it's not going to change anything nor would I want it to..I would never want to suggest any change that would make anyone not want to come out and race..Kevin would never let that happen..sorry if this caused any confusion....


It's all good.


----------



## Crptracer

If you listen real close You close your eyes you can picture and hear Kevin head down lookin at the key board and exhaling..."Awe Vaught"...


----------



## smokefan

Vaught I will order parts Tuesday evening. Really busy today, Tom seen the pics of how busy I was lol


----------



## Crptracer

smokefan said:


> Vaught I will order parts Tuesday evening. Really busy today, Tom seen the pics of how busy I was lol


When are you and Kyle returning to the track?


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Vaught I will order parts Tuesday evening. Really busy today, Tom seen the pics of how busy I was lol


He was a beery busy man today.


----------



## smokefan

Not sure I have to work this wknd and Kyle has pics to do at the mx track the following wknd. so it may be April. Unless I manage to sneak down the 23 let me know if that's going to be a problem.


----------



## Crptracer

smokefan said:


> Not sure I have to work this wknd and Kyle has pics to do at the mx track the following wknd. so it may be April. Unless I manage to sneak down the 23 let me know if that's going to be a problem.


No not at all just wandering when u guys will be back so I will make sure I'm there to run with ya that's all...


----------



## davidl

Crptracer said:


> Well it's my fault..


So, you been sippin' on the lemonaide again?:tongue:


----------



## martini13

Wow...


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Well it's my fault..


Can I put that in a signature?


----------



## Crptracer

davidl said:


> So, you been sippin' on the lemonaide again?:tongue:


Hmm.. Nope.. But sounds like a good plan..


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Can I put that in a signature?


Sure...


----------



## scootr117

or8ital said:


> Sportsman for beginners, USGT for the hobbyists, 17.5 for the competitive racers, mod for the pro / wannabe pro drivers at big events. They each serve their purpose. Combining them all would just result in an overall reduction of racers / entries. *I was a competitive racer *and started hating RC. USGT brought me out of a two year RC retirement to have fun again. Please don't send me back into an early retirement!


When was this?? Did I miss something?? Glad to see your back into the hobby..:wave:


----------



## or8ital

scootr117 said:


> When was this?? Did I miss something?? Glad to see your back into the hobby..:wave:


I said I was competitive (attitude not results), not good. :thumbsup: It was fun lapping you all the time though.  Still glad I'm back?? ha ha.. :tongue:


----------



## scootr117

Summer is on the way....we'll see about this lapping :tongue:


----------



## or8ital

scootr117 said:


> Summer is on the way....we'll see about this lapping :tongue:


Have you seen my new pit board and chargers? You have nothing for me. :dude:

Sincerely,
Mr Blingtastic


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is the current R/Car racing calendar ([URL="http://www.rcarindy.com/hours.html).(Kevin"]http://www.rcarindy.com/hours.html).[/URL]

Below I have only listed the dates that would affect on-road racing over the next few weeks* (confirmed*).

- Thu 03/15 - Carpet Oval practice - 4pm - 10pm
- Fri 03/16 - Tour Oval practice
- Sat 03/17 - Tour Oval race
*- Sun 03/18 - Onroad Racing* - track open at 9am, 3 rounds of racing starts around noon. 1st entry $15

*- Thu 03/33 - Onroad Practice - *4pm - 10pm
*- Fri 03/23 - Onroad Racing *- track open at 4pm, 2 rounds of racing starts around 7pm. 1st entry $10
- Sat 03/24 - Oval racing
*- Sun 03/25 - Onroad Racing* - track open at 9am, 3 rounds of racing starts around noon. 1st entry $15

- Thu 03/15 - Carpet Oval practice - 4pm - 10pm 
- Fri 03/30 - BRL Finals Oval practice
- Sat 04/01 - BRL Finals Oval race - 3 rounds of qualifying
*- *Sun 04/02 - BRL Finals Oval race - 4th round/mains 
*-----------*

I would also like to mention that Kevin is aware that the 12pm/noon start time on Sunday may conflict with some racers' schedules in the morning. If that is the case for you, please feel free to show up later on Sunday and run as many rounds as you can. Kevin will discount your race entry if you can't show up until the 2nd round, for example.


----------



## scaleracr

Crptracer said:


> What car are you running?


I run 1/12th scale but was looking to get a sportsman ride together for my wife.


----------



## scootr117

or8ital said:


> Have you seen my new pit board and chargers? You have nothing for me. :dude:
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mr Blingtastic


No I haven't....then again I never heard the band play either... So I've missed out on the exciting world of TS....looking forward hanging out this summer. 

Got the new TSX wagon on order....top that!!


----------



## scootr117

Or8ital...sent you a PM


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

scaleracr said:


> I run 1/12th scale but was looking to get a sportsman ride together for my wife.


I can't even get mine to consider trying to race. 

What's your secret? 

Please don't tell me I have to change wives. I've got too much invested in this one. Oh, and I love her too.


----------



## or8ital

scootr117 said:


> No I haven't....then again I never heard the band play either... So I've missed out on the exciting world of TS....looking forward hanging out this summer.
> 
> Got the new TSX wagon on order....top that!!


Drummer moved so no more band.  Check Bob Palmer's facebook page and you will see the super duper pit board.


----------



## martini13

Keep in mind March 24, is the last race of the Hurrican seris at Harbour Hobbies.Not to step on any toes at R/CAR..:thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING

scaleracr said:


> I run 1/12th scale but was looking to get a sportsman ride together for my wife.


Dennis glad to see ya make it over to indy. You and your wife will enjoy the track. I miss running 1/8 in ohio. I need to talk greg into going to your new track. I hope all is well and your first session went well.

Brandon Scobell


----------



## Crptracer

This Sunday's layout will be a new look nothing extreme just new you won't want to miss it!


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> This Sunday's layout will be a new look nothing extreme just new you won't want to miss it!


Counterclockwise?!?!


----------



## charlie2755

cwoods34 said:


> Counterclockwise?!?!


I 2nd that!


----------



## martini13

cwoods34 said:


> Counterclockwise?!?!


We've tried countrclockwise,but you might check with Kevin first. Kevin and I have had this conversation once before:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Railroader

Just go back in this thread to see the direction discussions.

There are some racers that will pack up and leave if they see an anti-clockwise layout. Personally I am not a fan of it, but I will run it without complaint.


----------



## cwoods34

I forgot to use my sarcasm font..... sorry guys.


----------



## bpalmer

Railroader said:


> Just go back in this thread to see the direction discussions.
> 
> There are some racers that will pack up and leave if they see an anti-clockwise layout. Personally I am not a fan of it, but I will run it without complaint.


Not me ! I am honored just to be under the same roof with most of you !:freak:


----------



## Crptracer

bpalmer said:


> Not me ! I am honored just to be under the same roof with most of you !:freak:


Bob will you guys be back this weekend?


----------



## Crptracer

I have the layout on paper and ready for execution.. Should be the best of all 3 worlds mixed in fast, flowing and technical?


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> I forgot to use my sarcasm font..... sorry guys.


Oh, did you?


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> Oh, did you?


Yes I did :dude:


----------



## bpalmer

Crptracer said:


> Bob will you guys be back this weekend?


Don't think so...but then again....last week we didn't commit to the idea until saturday afternoon... but i really want to be out for the following weekend with a new body and maybe a new photon ex... :hat:


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> Yes I did :dude:


_Sure..._


----------



## charlie2755

OK..........how about the straight away in front of the driver stand but clockwise? Mix it up!


----------



## Railroader

charlie2755 said:


> OK..........how about the straight away in front of the driver stand but clockwise? Mix it up!


I like this.

Or ... now brace yourselves here people ... no straightaway?

Obviously we're just throwing out ideas here, please don't take this discussion too seriously.

Also, I am not complaining about the layouts at R/Car, at all. Whoever has been doing them has been doing and outstanding job. I am very thankful for such creative and fun courses to run.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I like this.
> 
> Or ... no brace yourselves here people ... no straightaway?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> I like this.
> 
> Or ... now brace yourselves here people ... no straightaway?
> 
> Obviously we're just throwing out ideas here, please don't take this discussion too seriously.
> 
> Also, I am not complaining about the layouts at R/Car, at all. Whoever has been doing them has been doing and outstanding job. I am very thankful for such creative and fun courses to run.


Last Friday Martin and myself put a chicane in the straight! It was fun, but it limited our start a little. I don't like a huge straight but it's nice to have.


----------



## DestructoFox

Crptracer said:


> Last Friday Martin and myself put a chicane in the straight! It was fun, but it limited our start a little. I don't like a huge straight but it's nice to have.


But even in that case, we still managed to use a short straight for starts. It bunched up the field for the first few corners and was pretty exciting.

While I've always used the straight as a 2 second breather, I've also wanted to see what a straight-less course would be like, I'm up for trying one sometime. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

DestructoFox said:


> But even in that case, we still managed to use a short straight for starts. It bunched up the field for the first few corners and was pretty exciting.
> 
> While I've always used the straight as a 2 second breather, I've also wanted to see what a straight-less course would be like, I'm up for trying one sometime. :thumbsup:


Martin and I have tried to be untraditional on Fridays and traditional for Sunday's. This Sunday will be different but not night and day.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Personally I don't like surprises. Please post a sketch of the proposed layout before Sunday. This will give everyone a chance to be prepared for the layout and possibly make setup adjustments. It will also give everyone a chance to decide in advance if they don't want to run a layout without having to waste their time and gas driving to the track.

I don't want my comments to turn into a discussion of what type of layout we should/shouldn't run. I will race whatever layout exists. I'm just getting bored with endless teaser posts filling up space on this thread.


----------



## charlie2755

There will always be one guy complaining about every track. Put that wasted energy in your car. Shut up and race!


----------



## Railroader

charlie2755 said:


> There will always be one guy complaining about every track. Put that wasted energy in your car. Shut up and race!


You know, it is the layout's fault that I never win. If we could just find a layout everyone hated but me, I would win every time.

Just sayin'. :dude:


----------



## DestructoFox

Crptracer said:


> Martin and I have tried to be untraditional on Fridays and traditional for Sunday's. This Sunday will be different but not night and day.


Untraditional Fridays, I can get used to those, I really liked last Friday's layout. Too bad there won't be on-road tomorrow.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I will post a few additional thoughts.

Name any other form of organized racing where the participants are not permitted to know the layout of the circuit *BEFORE* the race event. 

I suppose layout changes are to be expected in our form of racing. Most of us rarely travel to different or unique circuits like real racing does. So instead of traveling we bring the unique layouts to us. The only issue I have with this mindset is the amount of wasted time that this creates.

In any multi-use facility, there must be staff to reconfigure the layouts. Unfortunately much of the staff at most facilities is volunteer. Therefore layouts are rarely (if ever) setup the night before racing. What effect does this have? It limits the amount of time that racers have to practice on this new circuit because they have to wait for the staff to finish setting the track up. I don't mind something new, but at least give me as much time as possible to practice on this new circuit. I would like to add that as a customer of a facility (I have to pay to play), I should not be expected to help setup the circuit.

Limited practice unfortunately affects racers with less experience/ability. As these racers struggle to get comfortable with the new layout, they tend to spend less time on their setups and more time just trying to negotiate the course. During the course of racing they also struggle to know where/when to yield to other cars. This does not result in a good day at the track.

I am not suggesting that we never change layouts. What I would prefer to see is the same layout for several weeks. Track setup should take less time (if only from the time saved from not having to come up with something new), individual setups should be able to evolve/improve, and racing will generally be better.

I will state again, that I will race whatever layout exists. I just feel that many people (myself included) would prefer to know what we are going to get before we walk in the door.


----------



## jtsbell

I got an idea,just go run on saturday and the layout will be the same every week.Martini and the guys do a hell of a job putten down the layout every week.Keep it up guys!!!:wave:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

All I'm suggesting is the following:

- If the layout is going to change every week or even twice in one week, could someone post a sketch of the proposed layout? (FYI: Planet RC used to do this when they changed layouts)
- If possible, it would be nice if we could have the same layout for several weeks/race days?

The responses so far are:
- Shut up and race
- If you don't like it, run oval

I'm not sure how these responses help address my legitimate concern, unless they were sarcastic. Are r/c racers as a group of individuals so unwilling to accept valid observations or questions without suggesting positive solutions?

One thing that we all accept when we race r/c cars is that the track layout is normally beyond our control and at the discretion of the track director. But I don't really see what is wrong with wanting to know what layout we are going to get before race day. Will a "bad" layout cause me to pack up and go home - of course not.

R/Car has done a good job providing us a place to race and I appreciate all of the hard work everyone does behind the scenes (including track design/construction). But as a customer I want to make sure that I'm getting the best product available.


----------



## bpalmer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I will post a few additional thoughts.
> 
> Name any other form of organized racing where the participants are not permitted to know the layout of the circuit *BEFORE* the race event.
> 
> I suppose layout changes are to be expected in our form of racing. Most of us rarely travel to different or unique circuits like real racing does. So instead of traveling we bring the unique layouts to us. The only issue I have with this mindset is the amount of wasted time that this creates.
> 
> In any multi-use facility, there must be staff to reconfigure the layouts. Unfortunately much of the staff at most facilities is volunteer. Therefore layouts are rarely (if ever) setup the night before racing. What effect does this have? It limits the amount of time that racers have to practice on this new circuit because they have to wait for the staff to finish setting the track up. I don't mind something new, but at least give me as much time as possible to practice on this new circuit. I would like to add that as a customer of a facility (I have to pay to play), I should not be expected to help setup the circuit.
> 
> Limited practice unfortunately affects racers with less experience/ability. As these racers struggle to get comfortable with the new layout, they tend to spend less time on their setups and more time just trying to negotiate the course. During the course of racing they also struggle to know where/when to yield to other cars. This does not result in a good day at the track.
> 
> I am not suggesting that we never change layouts. What I would prefer to see is the same layout for several weeks. Track setup should take less time (if only from the time saved from not having to come up with something new), individual setups should be able to evolve/improve, and racing will generally be better.
> 
> I will state again, that I will race whatever layout exists. I just feel that many people (myself included) would prefer to know what we are going to get before we walk in the door.


 Forgive me, as i am a very very green noob asking noob questions. Aren't most of the big races run on surprise layouts ?
I also feel in the long run driving on new layouts will teach me how to drive new lines,as well as teach me how to make changes to my car on the fly. I started tc @ The Hobby Shop last July. We only change the layout twice a year, due to the fact that it is 100% wood,heavy and cumbersome,and getting enough people together to change it can be a challenge at times.I think the last change took about 8 people over an hour to do. I feel blessed that r/car has the ability to change layouts so often and provide me with new challenges every time i go out there. We also pay to play in Dayton,but i feel it is important to help out every chance i get for several reasons. What helps the track helps me as a racer, I can only imagine what the overhead is at r/car so helping out helps keep the costs down. I enjoy the camraderie working as a team for similiar goals. 
Please do not take any offense to these comments,after all...I'm just sayin......


----------



## Crptracer

Indy you have a legitimate request although right now it's an equal playing field IE: no one knows the layout. There have been discussion to run the same layout for 2 to 3 weeks. Which is completely possible and I agree that it would benefit us on serval levels like traction etc..I think your thoughts were mis-interpreted. I will document the layouts and we will try to recreate the same layout for several weeks and see how it goes.


----------



## Crptracer

Bob the thing about big races are the practice days allow you to get the layout down..


----------



## Crptracer

Bob we appreciate your input and your continued support of R/Car and RC in general! You are correct in your statements. However having the same layout gives you a chance to monitor your lap times compared to the "fast guys" and to see if your changes make the car better or worse as we all have got in the car to go home and said the following after some thought"dang why didn't I think of that" or "why didn't I try that".. Plus we have the ability to do both at R/Car new or the same layout! It's all to benefit the track and it's racers!


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> I will document the layouts and we will try to recreate the same layout for several weeks and see how it goes.


This is good information.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> This is good information.


 I can't wait till you get back to work! ;-)


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> I can't wait till you get back to work! ;-)


You and my wife!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Crptracer,

Thanks for the responses to my questions as well as others. I may be the exception, but I like knowing that there are reasons (and sometimes compromises) to the way things are done. Will I ever be 100% satisfied with everything? Nope, I'm not wired that way.

Thanks again for giving us some additional info.


----------



## FrankNitti

This Sunday will be my first time racing at the 'Big Rug" and looking for some ideals on a FDR with a TC5 

Tks..


----------



## cwoods34

I personally would love to see the carpet laid out on some sort of wooden/plastic/rubber pad, so that the concrete isn't sucking up our traction all day (track and tire temps play a huge role in grip). I don't mind the low bite.... not a complaint, more of a preference.

Running the same layout weeks at a time helps with traction, too. 

If we had both, there'd be traction rolling all the time :hat:

I'm just glad we have carpet to run on..... some guys only have basketball courts and painted concrete!


----------



## cwoods34

FrankNitti said:


> This Sunday will be my first time racing at the 'Big Rug" and looking for some ideals on a FDR with a TC5
> 
> Tks..


Depends what class you want to run!

Silvercan - I've heard start at 5.3
25.5 - Mid 3's
21.5 - I've seen from 3.5 to 4.2!
17.5 - Motor dependant, from 3.7 to 4.1


----------



## FrankNitti

cwoods34 said:


> Depends what class you want to run!
> 
> Silvercan - I've heard start at 5.3
> 25.5 - Mid 3's
> 21.5 - I've seen from 3.5 to 4.2!
> 17.5 - Motor dependant, from 3.7 to 4.1


Thanks cwoods, This is a big help... I'll be running the 21.5 USGT.


----------



## Railroader

FrankNitti said:


> Thanks cwoods, This is a big help... I'll be running the 21.5 USGT.


at RCar I usually ran around 3.9FDR with my RevTech and it would come off around 130ºF. For a tighter smaller track you might want to start around 4.2-4.3FDR.


----------



## FrankNitti

Railroader said:


> at RCar I usually ran around 3.9FDR with my RevTech and it would come off around 130ºF. For a tighter smaller track you might want to start around 4.2-4.3FDR.


You guy's are great!!! thanks for the help!!!! :thumbsup:
FrankNitti


----------



## scootr117

Crptracer said:


> Bob the thing about big races are the practice days allow you to get the layout down..


There is also controlled practice. You run against the class you will be in and majority of the ime the same people. then you are resorted from those practices to your first heat. 

INDY:

I agree that a layout should remain down for a reasonable time. even if it is just on practice days. I feel it allows drivers to gain some consistancy in their driving line and helps them better judge what changes to the set up will work to improve a laptime. Something to consider.
I too enjoy the R/Car track. I travel to races all over the area and the place is top shelf. thanks Kevin and all who helped keep the program running when a ton of tracks are going under. Don't be so rash to flame a guy for bringing this up...I hear the same things from other racers as well about the layout changing for the sake of changing. Maybe controlled practice on the race morning would be an answer. Sportsman guys ,USGT,17.5 run classes for 15 min sessions max of 10 cars on the track at once?


----------



## BadSign

It seems unlikely to me that a preview of the track is going to make much diffference in set-up on our track. You still have the same outer perimeter, start finish line, and traction. Other than gearing, I don't see how it'll be an advantage to see in advance.


----------



## INDEED

I'm new to this; only raced a few venues and all of them change up their tracks on a regular basis. won't drop names but most change them before a race day; usually will leave it after race day on open practice days but always change it before race day to keep it fair.

I can see your views; I just don't agree with it. I personally love having a new fresh track on such a consistent basis. I fully believe if the track were to go unchanged for a lengthy period of time I would be going to other venues. I just show up a couple hours early to practice and tune; then you always have your qualifiers. Typically ample time to get a solid feel and driving line on the circuit.

That is unless a venue created a 1/10th scale model of Circuit de Spa-Francorchamps. I don't think I'd ever leave.


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> It seems unlikely to me that a preview of the track is going to make much diffference in set-up on our track. You still have the same outer perimeter, start finish line, and traction. Other than gearing, I don't see how it'll be an advantage to see in advance.


I find myself only making some minor changes in anticipation of grip level, not necessarily handling...... but every once in awhile we'll run a super tight or very open layout, and I'll make either a spring change or try a different body.


----------



## martini13

Sunday yet?....come on man.This is the longest week of my HILLROD life.:tongue:


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> Sunday yet?....come on man.This is the longest week of my HILLRODE life.:tongue:





martini13 said:


> week of my HILLRODE life.:





martini13 said:


> HILLRODE


Pardon?


----------



## DestructoFox

cwoods34 said:


> Pardon?


Yeah, I had unusual images in my head as well. :freak:


----------



## bpalmer

Hillrode = Indiana, Kentucky, Ohio speak for roller coaster ?:freak:


----------



## martini13

SUE ME....:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

We can run the same layout a few weeks in a row no big deal me and Martin have talked about this before. I hope you guys realize we don't change layout just to change, as we have an oval program. They normally deconstruct the track and generally it's easier to put down a new layout. I would rather deconstruct the track but I don't want to keep Kevin there that late. Controlled practice is a little out there for a club night and generally we don't have an issue during practice, but definetly is useful.


----------



## Fasthound

"Name any other form of organized racing where the participants are not permitted to know the layout of the circuit BEFORE the race event."...


Um....SCCA Autocross Events...


----------



## cwoods34

There's no reason for controlled practice, considering we typically have all TC's that are generally the same speed.

If we had a 50/50 mix of TC and pancar, OR a full heat of mod, then I'd say it would help.


----------



## smokefan

Only thing i am going to add is its impossible to find diff fluid for my car


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> Only thing i am going to add is its impossible to find diff fluid for my car


I told you Steve has some diff lock and I have some 500k..........


----------



## Crptracer

Diff lock rules!!!


----------



## or8ital

bpalmer said:


> Hillrode = Indiana, Kentucky, Ohio speak for roller coaster ?:freak:


I live in Ohio. Never heard it.


----------



## hurtsogood369

Hey guys I got a guy wanting to start on road racing with William and I. Anybody have an extra associated for sell 5 or 6. I just sold mine


----------



## bpalmer

or8ital said:


> I live in Ohio. Never heard it.



hmmmm What happened to last weeks results ?


----------



## Crptracer

or8ital said:


> I live in Ohio. Never heard it.


The exact term is "Hillrod" in Ohio possibly "HillJack" or wait in Ohio it's most commonly known as "Michigan Fan"...Followed by Boo u suck... Go Buckeyes!!! That's right I'm a Buckeye Fan...


----------



## martini13

hurtsogood369 said:


> Hey guys I got a guy wanting to start on road racing with William and I. Anybody have an extra associated for sell 5 or 6. I just sold mine


Have you checked with Pennington? If not theres a new TC6,and 6.1 at H-Town.


----------



## flywheel93

hurtsogood369 said:


> Hey guys I got a guy wanting to start on road racing with William and I. Anybody have an extra associated for sell 5 or 6. I just sold mine


My tc5 is for sale in the hobby shop.


----------



## martini13

Yea!! no "E" on the end of HILLROD. Coody will let you know. EH?????:wave:


----------



## martini13

bpalmer said:


> hmmmm What happened to last weeks results ?


I was kinda wondering that my self.


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> Yea!! no "E" on the end of HILLROD. Coody will let you know. EH?????:wave:





martini13 said:


> of HILLROD. Coody will let you know.
> :wave:





martini13 said:


> Coody



C'mon man!!! At least get the NAME right.

Martiniiiiii........


----------



## martini13

cwoods34 said:


> C'mon man!!! At least get the NAME right.
> 
> Martiniiiiii........


HA HAAAAAAA....


----------



## hurtsogood369

Thank you martini and flywheel. Trying to get us a new USGT racer.


----------



## smokefan

cwoods34 said:


> I told you Steve has some diff lock and I have some 500k..........


Was trying to get some of my own so I could have my car "ready" when we get back down there. How well will losi 125k work in the front?


----------



## Crptracer

smokefan said:


> Was trying to get some of my own so I could have my car "ready" when we get back down there. How well will losi 125k work in the front?


Noooooooo


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> Was trying to get some of my own so I could have my car "ready" when we get back down there. How well will losi 125k work in the front?


It won't. I wouldn't run any less than 300k in the front. MAYBE 200-250k if the layout was a tight maze.

Not saying you can't run it..... I'm saying it's not fast enough.


----------



## Crptracer

Smoke u have a txt!!!


----------



## BadSign

HillRods:


;3740352 said:


> good thing i got my bomber built yesterday! slots wasnt even racing last night and r car has a bunch of hillrods driving around in circles all weekend.


It's classic R/CAR slang.


----------



## cwoods34

For anyone making the trip next Saturday..... (last Hurricane race)

REMEMBER...... Sunday and Thursday.... come out both days. Only 2 chances you'll have for a bit of tracktime before the weekend!


----------



## trerc

Railroader said:


> This is good information.


And it sure would make for an awkward situation if you already had one with you, :wave:


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> That's right I'm a Buckeye Fan...













Spartans fan here. The only time I am a Wolverine is when they play OSU.


----------



## Crptracer

Go get'm Jonesy


----------



## BadSign

That is one boring layout. A roval for the national championships? Really?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I've been working on this 57 Chevy (Parma) body that I got from Pennington's. I know we are not running Bombers any more, but I don't think I'd want to race this body anyway. That front grill wouldn't look good after even one hit to the wall! Faskolor paint. No neons (which is rare for me, but neons wouldn't look right). Its been a lot of work, but once you peel off the mask, its worth it.


----------



## Crptracer

R the roar nats on now on liveR/C I can't get the screen to come up!


----------



## PDK RACING

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0&v=kfVsfOSbJY0&gl=US


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> R the roar nats on now on liveR/C I can't get the screen to come up!


Sure are. 12th 17.5 right now, seeding heats.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I've been working on this 57 Chevy (Parma) body that I got from Pennington's. I know we are not running Bombers any more, but I don't think I'd want to race this body anyway. That front grill wouldn't look good after even one hit to the wall! Faskolor paint. No neons (which is rare for me, but neons wouldn't look right). Its been a lot of work, but once you peel off the mask, its worth it.


Holy Smokes, I got the day off and now I wish I was painting. Nice work, Scott!


----------



## THE READER

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I've been working on this 57 Chevy (Parma) body that I got from Pennington's. I know we are not running Bombers any more, but I don't think I'd want to race this body anyway. That front grill wouldn't look good after even one hit to the wall! Faskolor paint. No neons (which is rare for me, but neons wouldn't look right). Its been a lot of work, but once you peel off the mask, its worth it.


wow nice work!! 
pringles and cup of coffe and working on your hobby , man it doesn;t get any better then that


----------



## bpalmer

Crptracer said:


> Go get'm Jonesy


so who is working on his car....i noticed the slump in round 1 of tc after he went 6 laps !


----------



## jonesy112

bpalmer said:


> so who is working on his car....i noticed the slump in round 1 of tc after he went 6 laps !


Lol, I had to get my pose out of the way early in the weekend.


----------



## BadSign

It was fast for those 6 laps!


----------



## bpalmer

jonesy112 said:


> Lol, I had to get my pose out of the way early in the weekend.


Looks like he is moving up! 2nd quick in vta.....keep it up Mr.Jones !


----------



## Crptracer

jonesy112 said:


> Lol, I had to get my pose out of the way early in the weekend.


"it's still early for me" as jonesy would say!


----------



## smokefan

Good luck Jonesy


----------



## jtsbell

I told you guys SCHUMACHER's are fast. GO GETEM JONESY!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. The actual qualifying rounds are starting here in about 30 minutes, and I'm sitting 4th in vta and 8th in stock touring going into them. Hopefully everyone is watching in liverc


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jonesy112 said:


> Hopefully everyone is watching in liverc


I've got it on the computer at my house Jonesy! My daughter has friends over for the evening and they watched too for about a minute. I thought that was pretty good! If you were Justin Beiber maybe you would have gotten more of a look...LOL!

Good luck Dude!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Good Luck Mike... Go Team R/CAR-RockStar Paints!!!

Results from Friday & Sunday are now posted on the results thread.


----------



## martini13

Way to go Jonesy.:thumbsup.


----------



## Railroader

.....


----------



## Railroader

Is it Friday yet?!?!

I have my car switched back from ModTC to USGT. Now I need a new body that doesn't look like a 6 year old painted it. Also gonna need a new set of Solaris tires to match.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Is it Friday yet?!?!
> 
> I have my car switched back from ModTC to USGT. Now I need a new body that doesn't look like a 6 year old painted it. Also gonna need a new set of Solaris tires to match.


Don't forget we're racing tomorrow!!!


----------



## cwoods34

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!

You think you got what it takes? DO YA?!?

Come out and tear up some rubber on the BIG RUG.......

I heard Steve Martin is giving free manicures to all A-main qualifiers :thumbsup:


----------



## charlie2755

No Sunday racing for me this week. Make sure the results get put up and I'll update the points. Have fun guys!:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

charlie2755 said:


> No Sunday racing for me this week. Make sure the results get put up and I'll update the points. Have fun guys!:wave:


Boo...you'll be missed bro.. See ya next week!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

THE READER said:


> wow nice work!!
> pringles and cup of coffe and working on your hobby , man it doesn;t get any better then that


I agree! Well, a back rub at the same time and fresh brownies would make it a little nicer. 

Working on the Nomad Bill had tonight. Hope to race Sunday. Ran boats with the Indy Admirals today, so I might have to do honey dews tomorrow. Hopefully not...


----------



## jonesy112

Qualified second in vta and 11th in stock touring going into the mains tommorrow. 

Here's how close the racing is here. Missed tq in vta by .05, and missed the A by .07 seconds. 2 positions in just over a tenth of a second


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> Here's how close the racing is here. Missed tq in vta by .05, and missed the A by .07 seconds. 2 positions in just over a tenth of a second


Now I feel better about finishing 2 laps behind you on a friday night.


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> Now I feel better about finishing 2 laps behind you on a friday night.


We usually run neck and neck.... now he's gonna have a whole lap on me, and the results to brag about it!!!


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> We usually run neck and neck.... now he's gonna have a whole lap on me, and the results to brag about it!!!


Well it's not like you're married, you could have gone, too:tongue:


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> Well it's not like you're married, you could have gone, too:tongue:


It's ok. He'll be able to keep up with Paul L next Saturday to take him out for me, so I can sneak by for the win.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Will be racing Sunday.

----------

If anyone has a Ballistic 21.5 or 25.5 stator they are wanting to sell, bring it to the track Sunday.

----------

I have some 3000, 5000, 7000 diff fluid and 30,000 & 120,000 diff lock oil. Not sure if any of this would be good for gear diffs. I will bring to the track if anyone wants it (just taking up space)


----------



## Kevin Cole

I have a 21.5 Brian, I'll make you a deal on it.


----------



## bpalmer

http://www.mikeshobbyshop.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=74&Itemid=81

Some pics from the race.....couldn't figure out how to post individual photos


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

F1 season starts today in Australia (race has already been completed). With 6 former champions in the field, the 2012 F1 season looks to be something special.

No spoilers in this post. A few suprises in qualifying and good battles during the actual race. If you forgot to set your DVR to record the live broadcast, you have a second chance this afternoon to watch it on SpeedTV.

----------

After watching an entertaiing race, I'm now ready to get my r/c race on today at R/Car.


----------



## cwoods34

Light turnout, but great racing.

I felt bad for setting TQ, so I let Martin win the A-main.

New motor and battery comes in this week.......


----------



## smokefan

I should be down Sunday for some more shakedown / racing with the serpent. My parts will be in monday


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I had a good time today. Some cars drove well, some didn't. Thank you Brian for all your help. My USGT is working better now. I learned from some mistakes too. As usual...


----------



## Crptracer

Congrats to jonesy for a good run in VTA and 17.5/TC.. @ the roar nats..2nd in VTA and 12th in TC.. You should be proud bro specially on that TC finish some people don't understand when 20 some guys are on the same lap separated by mere tenths!


----------



## Crptracer

Just FYI the layout we ran today will be ran the next couple of weeks.. I'm gonna have Cwoods post some pics.. Because um well I don't know how!


----------



## scaleracr

Had a great time running today. Great flowing track layout. We look forward to coming back.


----------



## denswife

I second my husbands, scaleracr, post. We had fun. I got me a touring car to run sportsman class next week. I cannot wait!!!! Thanks for making us welcome.:thumbsup:


----------



## regets ama

*sunday's track*

very nice track today, as said earlier, very flowing. i especially liked the wide lanes giving us different lines to enter a corner for passing. plus i didnt fell like a pin-ball when i made a mistake. thanks to whomever did the fabulous job.

NICE OUTCOMES MICHAEL JONES!


----------



## rcracer1971

Good Job Jonesy.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> F1 season starts today in Australia (race has already been completed). With 6 former champions in the field, the 2012 F1 season looks to be something special.
> 
> No spoilers in this post. A few suprises in qualifying and good battles during the actual race. If you forgot to set your DVR to record the live broadcast, you have a second chance this afternoon to watch it on SpeedTV.
> 
> ----------
> 
> After watching an entertaiing race, I'm now ready to get my r/c race on today at R/Car.


I can't believe I got up at 1:30 to watch. The biggest unanswered question to me is: How good is the Lotus?


----------



## PDK RACING

BadSign said:


> I can't believe I got up at 1:30 to watch. The biggest unanswered question to me is: How good is the Lotus?


Kimi will make a believer out of the field.


----------



## martini13

cwoods34 said:


> Light turnout, but great racing.
> 
> I felt bad for setting TQ, so I let Martin win the A-main.
> 
> New motor and battery comes in this week.......


My name is Steve Martin I should have the jokes, but you are a funny man.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I enjoyed the layout on Sunday as a racer and turn-marshal. There was plenty of room to race and room if you made a mistake.

Thanks to Scott Black for letting me run his TC5. After a few minor adjustments, the car was pretty good in the main.


----------



## Crptracer

This Thursday is on-road practice!!! 4 to 10... We will be running the same layout as this past Sunday so it's a good time to come put in your best effort..Thursday practice, Friday and Sunday racing...Cwoods will post the layout pics this evening.


----------



## dragrace

*Racing*

How quickly people forget ! ! ! !

Steve Dunn


----------



## FrankNitti

Crptracer said:


> This Thursday is on-road practice!!! 4 to 10... We will be running the same layout as this past Sunday so it's a good time to come put in your best effort..Thursday practice, Friday and Sunday racing...Cwoods will post the layout pics this evening.


Will the Hobby Shop be open?


----------



## cwoods34

The RCAR Memorial Speedway, presented by Team BlackOps......


----------



## Crptracer

FrankNitti said:


> Will the Hobby Shop be open?


Generally the hobby shop is open! It's a good time on Thursday's to get some setup issues solved and alot of practice!


----------



## Crptracer

With this layout you will see it incorporates alot of the oval lines to help keep traction up!


----------



## FrankNitti

Crptracer said:


> Generally the hobby shop is open! It's a good time on Thursday's to get some setup issues solved and alot of practice!


Thanks, I'll be there!!!


----------



## rcracer1971

Where did memorial come from?


----------



## BadSign

PDK RACING said:


> Kimi will make a believer out of the field.


I think Grosjean could have made things interesting at the front, maybe even beaten the RedBuuls. Course you gotta get through the turn one SNAFU first.


----------



## cwoods34

rcracer1971 said:


> Where did memorial come from?


So you NEVER forget...... RCAR MOTOR SPEEDWAY.


----------



## rcracer1971

cwoods34 said:


> So you NEVER forget...... RCAR MOTOR SPEEDWAY.


AH. I could never forget.
:thumbsup:


----------



## jtsbell

kevin pm me that tx. no I wanted.


----------



## cwoods34

I have a secret talent..... driving other people's cars and telling them what's wrong with it.....

So bring 'em out Thursday, and let me run faster laps than you....... with YOUR CAR! :freak:

Ask John "The Steg" about it (no offense intended).

But seriously, the track is open till 10. You can burn up a LOT of battery packs in only a few hours......


----------



## Railroader

That no secret talent, anyone can drive my car better than me.


----------



## scootr117

layout looks good


----------



## charlie2755

points are posted


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Railroader said:


> That no secret talent, anyone can drive my car better than me.


Now THAT is funny! And, those were the same words that went through my mind when I read Cody's post! 

In fact, I'd say there are MANY that can drive my car better than I can. My 75 year old mother comes to mind...


----------



## Kevin Cole

jtsbell said:


> kevin pm me that tx. no I wanted.


Jack, I checked my old phone and the number is no longer any good.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Jonesy, can you get some more R/CAR Indy graphics done before the weekend? Martin and a few others want some for the Hurricane finale.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The website has been updated with the April calendar!

http://www.rcarindy.com/hours.html


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I finally found a way to combine VTA with R/C boating! Now I just need to buy another HPI 67 Corvette body.... :thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> Jonesy, can you get some more R/CAR Indy graphics done before the weekend? Martin and a few others want some for the Hurricane finale.


Yeah I will have then with me up in Chicago, as well as I'll drop some off at the track on Thursday when I'm there


----------



## JCarr20142

IndyHobbies.com said:


> The website has been updated with the April calendar!
> 
> http://www.rcarindy.com/hours.html


Wasn't there talk of there being a USVTA/USGT race in April? Did that fall through? I will probably make a trip over there once or twice anyway, but that would be a for sure trip that i want to make. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

JCarr20142 said:


> Wasn't there talk of there being a USVTA/USGT race in April? Did that fall through? I will probably make a trip over there once or twice anyway, but that would be a for sure trip that i want to make. :thumbsup:


Nope its in the works it should be on the calendar in the next week or so I'm sure Kevin will post something about it soon so keep your racing calendar clear!!:wave:


----------



## JCarr20142

Cool thanks. I will try to keep the calandar open, but we are supposed to be setting up our outdoor track sometime in April also.


----------



## THE READER

jonesy112 said:


> Yeah I will have then with me up in Chicago, as well as I'll drop some off at the track on Thursday when I'm there


jonesy , you have pm


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> That no secret talent, anyone can drive my car better than me.


I have the ability to either drive better or worse than myself on any given lap.


----------



## Crptracer

JCarr20142 said:


> Cool thanks. I will try to keep the calandar open, but we are supposed to be setting up our outdoor track sometime in April also.


I believe it will be before the 20th but not positive...


----------



## Kevin Cole

JCarr20142 said:


> Wasn't there talk of there being a USVTA/USGT race in April? Did that fall through? I will probably make a trip over there once or twice anyway, but that would be a for sure trip that i want to make. :thumbsup:


It is on the April calendar...April 15, The Circle City Grand Prix.

http://www.rcarindy.com/hours.html 

It is a one day event to save on hotel/gas cost for the racers.


----------



## TrickyOne

Hey Kevin....just wanted to point out thats the same weekend as the USVTA Scale Nationals up at The Track in Winthrop Harbor.


----------



## cwoods34

Tuesday..... the slowest day for forum activity.....

Preparing the War Machines for practice Thursday and the Hurricane race Saturday.........

SPEAKING OF practice!.....

The layout will be down and ready at 4. Leave work early, call in sick, quit your job, whatever it takes to come burn a few battery packs off with friends. 

Is that Tom Johnson fellow still a few seconds ahead of you? Oh, no? Sorry, wrong person. Either way, come find that hidden tenth or discover another tuning secret..... your points standing will thank you.


----------



## Crptracer

TrickyOne said:


> Hey Kevin....just wanted to point out thats the same weekend as the USVTA Scale Nationals up at The Track in Winthrop Harbor.


Could you guys go ahead and move that back a week


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Is that Tom Johnson fellow still a few seconds ahead of you? Oh, no? Sorry, wrong person.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Could you guys go ahead and move that back a week


----------



## jtsbell

Has anyone have Jr. Norton phone#,if so pm it to me thanks CAPTNJACK. I also would like to see the trophy race set back one week.


----------



## Crptracer

jtsbell said:


> Has anyone have Jr. Norton phone#,if so pm it to me thanks CAPTNJACK. I also would like to see the trophy race set back one week.


I was referencing the nationals


----------



## rcracer1971




----------



## Kevin Cole

_Regarding the Circle City Grand Prix April 15-_

I am going to change the date to not conflict with the VTA Nationals at Harbor. By doing so, I hope we have some folks from that track come down and run the Grand Prix at The Big Rug.

The ROAR Region5 race is at the Gate on the weekend of the 22nd/23rd so I will stay away from that date as well. 

I will not move the date forward a week because that will then fall on Easter Sunday. As a matter of fact, I scheduled that day by mistake and will change the track to being closed on Easter Sunday anyway, as we have done every year in the past.

_*The NEW Date for the CIRCLE CITY GRAND PRIX will be April 29.*_

I will get in touch with Scott Black and have the April calendar changed reflecting the new date for this event as well as the track closure on Easter.

Like I said before, I hope this will increase attendance by not only folks from Harbor Hobbies, Ohio racers, and the Nashville area, but our local racers as well.

Changes will be made on the calendar on the website Wednesday evening. I will change the calendars at the track when I return there on Friday.

*The Circle City Oval Champs date will remain as listed on the calendar.

Thank you all, please come out and support The Big Rug...since we did the right thing with this date conflict.


----------



## Kevin Cole

By the way, Jonesy's great run in VTA at the ROAR Nats(Qualified a few tenths off TQ and finished 2nd) was done in my TC6. 
Sorry Captain Jack, I know you thought it was your Schumacher, but it turns out it was ultra slow & handled like a Lafayette trash truck, so he stuck with the best car available...GO BLUE!!!:thumbsup:

On a side note, we will start using the garage door at the track so Cody Woods can get in the building without any head injuries.
Did I seriously read that he is driving other folks cars to make them faster? Maybe Martin should drive yours, cause he still has your number bro...and in a X-Ray. I think your were better with the Associated, but your confidence level better suits the Serpent...or should I say a Snake


----------



## smokefan

We will be in for the Circle City Grand Prix, got to fill up the lower mains lol. See u all Sunday.


----------



## cwoods34

Hmmmmm.....

Over 5 months on the TC6....

Under 2 months on the "Snake"....

Give it time :hat: besides, I like driving a car that is currently the Canadian National Champion.


----------



## cwoods34

Martin runs 2 classes, is at the track nearly every day possible, and takes care of his equipment. I have NO issues when he wins, because he earns it


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin Cole said:


> By the way, Jonesy's great run in VTA at the ROAR Nats(Qualified a few tenths off TQ and finished 2nd) was done in my TC6.
> Sorry Captain Jack, I know you thought it was your Schumacher, but it turns out it was ultra slow & handled like a Lafayette trash truck, so he stuck with the best car available...GO BLUE!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> On a side note, we will start using the garage door at the track so Cody Woods can get in the building without any head injuries.
> Did I seriously read that he is driving other folks cars to make them faster? Maybe Martin should drive yours, cause he still has your number bro...and in a X-Ray. I think your were better with the Associated, but your confidence level better suits the Serpent...or should I say a Snake


That's freakin funny^^^ why isn't there a "Rim shot smiley face"or something anyway..:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## cwoods34

The way I see it, if I can get a reaction like that out of the track owner..... I'm doing my job.

If eye-rolling confidence backed by hit-or-miss performance (on the track, that is) is what it takes to get guys to RCAR....... so be it! :wave:


----------



## JCarr20142

Kevin Cole said:


> _Regarding the Circle City Grand Prix April 15-_
> 
> I am going to change the date to not conflict with the VTA Nationals at Harbor. By doing so, I hope we have some folks from that track come down and run the Grand Prix at The Big Rug.
> 
> The ROAR Region5 race is at the Gate on the weekend of the 22nd/23rd so I will stay away from that date as well.
> 
> I will not move the date forward a week because that will then fall on Easter Sunday. As a matter of fact, I scheduled that day by mistake and will change the track to being closed on Easter Sunday anyway, as we have done every year in the past.
> 
> _*The NEW Date for the CIRCLE CITY GRAND PRIX will be April 29.*_
> 
> I will get in touch with Scott Black and have the April calendar changed reflecting the new date for this event as well as the track closure on Easter.
> 
> Like I said before, I hope this will increase attendance by not only folks from Harbor Hobbies, Ohio racers, and the Nashville area, but our local racers as well.
> 
> Changes will be made on the calendar on the website Wednesday evening. I will change the calendars at the track when I return there on Friday.
> 
> *The Circle City Oval Champs date will remain as listed on the calendar.
> 
> Thank you all, please come out and support The Big Rug...since we did the right thing with this date conflict.


Thanks for the info Kevin and company, I will be sure to make this race.


----------



## jtsbell

you know Kevin those old trash trucks had fast laps in 17.5 and won usgt 3rd in17.5 so those old trash trucks arn't to bad.And i know kevin your rubbing it in but i bet he ysed my motor and speed cont.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Dang it! I just finished making the event flyer with the wrong date on it.

No problem on changing the date on the flyer, that's easy, but now I can't come to the race! (My son's Pops Concert is that afternoon on the 29th.) 

Oh well, you win some, you lose some. Maybe I can get there late and at least watch some VTA. Still my favorite class. 

I was born in 1960. Those are the cars I grew up with!


----------



## BadSign

*Indycar Fantasy League*

Hey, Speed's got a Fantasy League for Indycars now. I know there was talk about using the IRL...er...IndyCar one, but was wondering if anyone had seen this... https://indyedition.speedfantasyracing.com/HomePage.aspx


----------



## Crptracer

Track is down and ready for practice tomorrow night! Come out and join us!!!


----------



## cwoods34

THURSDAY THURSDAY THURSDAY!!!

Come get some practice.... It's good for the soul.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> THURSDAY THURSDAY THURSDAY!!!
> 
> Come get some practice.... It's good for the soul.


Mmmm, some 4 turn goodness.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Mmmm, some 4 turn goodness.


The layout is a blast for the 4.0-6.5t family of motors....... I'll have the 5.5 Blowvak going!


----------



## Kevin Cole

I was indeed poking fun at both Jack & Cody, they are great friends and fun to have at The Rug. I do appreciate the support they both give to the track.

Hopefully the new race date( April 29 ) will allow more folks to come out and enjoy the Circle City Grand Prix, it will be a points race as well.


----------



## jtsbell

Will be there with the dump trucks:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

May try to make it down this Fri nite for some racing. This sunday may be a no go.


----------



## martini13

Its always a GREAT TIME at the BIG RUG. Dont know what I would be doing if I didnt have a great place and great friends to race with.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The April calendar on the website has been updated with revised dates: http://www.rcarindy.com/hours.html

If you follow this next link, you will get a printable version of the flyer for the upcoming Circle City Grand Prix on April 29th. Help us spread the word to any racing friends who would be interested in coming that day! http://www.indyhobbies.com/2012CircleCityGrandPrix.pdf


----------



## Crptracer

smokefan said:


> May try to make it down this Fri nite for some racing. This sunday may be a no go.


Duuuddddeee...come on now!!!...boogity boogity let's go racin!!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Remember the layout is going to remain the same for a few weeks..we made some small adjustments last night to eliminate a few hang ups from last week. IE: the triangle in front of the stand has been rounded off and 3 of the 180 turns are turned at angles. I did this as these were congested areas where we had marshaling issues.


----------



## smokefan

See everyone Fri. Car is loaded up will head south right after work.


----------



## BATTMAN

I hope to get back to Indy soon...Im going to try and make the CIRCLE CITY GRAND PRIX on the 29th ...

April 26 is the wifey B-day...so we will see...

also Ill see about getting others as well... 

I really enjoy racing at your track and with you guys...

cya soon


----------



## Crptracer

Track was absolutely phenomenal last..I think with the temp outside coming down and the low humidity the track came alive. Traction was great right off the bat..tonight should be a good one...Cwoods dropped an 11.7 in 17.5 and jonesy and Cody were putting down some really strong 11.6 laps in mod...Thursday night practice is the place to be every other week!


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Track was absolutely phenomenal last..I think with the temp outside coming down and the low humidity the track came alive. Traction was great right off the bat..tonight should be a good one...Cwoods dropped an 11.7 in 17.5 and jonesy and Cody were putting down some really strong 11.6 laps in mod...Thursday night practice is the place to be every other week!


We both ripped off 11.3s in mod... so we're feeling pretty good for Saturday. I don't know how we ran a few hundreths apart all evening (literally)..... our setups are polar opposites! 

The new Jacos are SICK. Bill has some in stock!!! I'm not sure if they are faster in 17.5, but they hook up great and roll smoothly.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Friday Night On-Road Racing on The Big Rug*

*Doors Open at 4pm
Racing at 7pm
$10 for the first entry
$5 for additional entry*

*Reminder-No On-Road Racing Next Weekend since we host the BRL/Novak National Oval Championship & All Star Race.
**Get your Big Rug On-Road fix this weekend, no on-road next Friday/Sunday...and the following Sunday is Easter.


----------



## regets ama

*nemisis*



Railroader said:


> That no secret talent, anyone can drive my car better than me.


TJ, are you r/car tonight, I'm looking for some nemesis competition in 17.5.

Although, crptrcr last weekend was on my tail for too many laps to be comfortable, I think I found a Nemesis II in 17.5. 

We need him to get into usgt now that you are coming back. That used 21.5 Stromberg motor is strong!


----------



## regets ama

cwoods34 said:


> I have a secret talent..... driving other people's cars and telling them what's wrong with it.....
> 
> So bring 'em out Thursday, and let me run faster laps than you....... with YOUR CAR! :freak:
> 
> Ask John "The Steg" about it (no offense intended).
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> None taken, I like utilizing all resources available for personal improvement. Between you, Jonesy and Dominic I find new tuning procedures and driving enhancements to keep my nemesis at bay.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

regets ama said:


> cwoods34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find new tuning procedures and driving enhancements to keep my nemesis at bay.
> 
> 
> 
> Nemisis or Nemeses?
Click to expand...


----------



## Railroader

Nemesii?


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> We both ripped off 11.3s in mod... so we're feeling pretty good for Saturday. I don't know how we ran a few hundreths apart all evening (literally)..... our setups are polar opposites!
> 
> The new Jacos are SICK. Bill has some in stock!!! I'm not sure if they are faster in 17.5, but they hook up great and roll smoothly.


The new jacos (while using Paragon as the sauce of choice) is worth a little bit each lap, but they big improvement is how consistant they are over the run, and should improve the pace.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> The new jacos (while using Paragon as the sauce of choice) is worth a little bit each lap, but they big improvement is how consistant they are over the run, and should improve the pace.


Definitely, first lap on the last pack was an 11.4, and I was still hitting 11.3-11.4s about 4 minutes into the battery!


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> TJ, are you r/car tonight, I'm looking for some nemesis competition in 17.5.


Oh, I'll be there! Especially since the Bartons are coming. 



regets ama said:


> We need him to get into usgt now that you are coming back. That used 21.5 Stromberg motor is strong!


I DEEPLY regret selling that motor. That is a powerful motor. Rev Tech baby!


----------



## DestructoFox

Can't wait for USGT racing tonight! :woohoo:


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> See everyone Fri. Car is loaded up will head south right after work.


I have another good setup that is way off what I last gave you (not that the first is bad). After tonight let me know how that one works...... if you don't like it, I can get you the new one


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'm running a bit late today but Mr.Vaught will have the doors open at 4pm.

The family and I will be there shortly after 5.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Rainy Friday night. I played the "Motor Storm RC" free demo with my son Kyle on his Playstation 3. That's about as close as I got to R/C racing tonight. Those PS3 controllers just don't feel right. LOL 

Will be out on Sunday!


----------



## Crptracer

Wow.. What a night of racing!! I had a blast runnin with everybody battling with Tom was like old times..Steger you indeed have another nemesis we keep chasin eachother every week it's gonna be some good battles! If anyone can be at the track early on Sunday I would appreciate the help setting the track up! Hopefully our oval buddies will leave most of the track together..As always thanks to Kevin and the Cole family for giving us a wonderful place to race! And a big congratulations to Presly for keeping her streak alive on the Honor Roll!!!


----------



## DestructoFox

Great night of racing last night. I'd especially like to thank the World GT guys for not only letting me run with them, but encouraging it. That class, combined with USGT, was the most fun I've had in a single race night. Steger, that was a blast running you down in USGT, good battle!

Can't wait for Sunday! :thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

Had fun last night guys. Had bad luck all night, but once I get that out of the way. I think the serpent will be faster than my xray. Thanks to the Cole family for all you guys do for us.


----------



## davidl

jtsbell said:


> kevin pm me that tx. no I wanted.


Jack, I have sent you a PM.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Wow.. What a night of racing!! I had a blast runnin with everybody battling with Tom was like old times..Steger you indeed have another nemesis we keep chasin eachother every week it's gonna be some good battles!


Last night was a BLAST!!! Probably the most fun I have ever had RC racing.

The usual apologies to those I hit last night! I swear that USGT/Sportsman first qualifier "bump" finish was accidental, I swear!!! But there was no way I was letting a 25.5 car beat my USGT car. Steve Larrecy, you NEED to move up to USGT, bring Doug with ya!!! 

Sorry for getting mad at those who hit me, it's hard to to remember it was all unintentional while on the driver's stand. Just a part of racing.

Good luck to the Hurricane Series racers today, represent R/Car well!


----------



## regets ama

Crptracer said:


> Wow.. What a night of racing!! I had a blast runnin with everybody battling with Tom was like old times..Steger you indeed have another nemesis we keep chasin eachother every week it's gonna be some good battles! QUOTE]
> 
> Great, another nemesis!
> 
> Yes, a great night of entertainment with action all around the track. GLad to have Kevin's spotter services for all of us.
> 
> Chris, thanks for the check up after a racing incident, great sportsmanship, that is why I particularly enjoy roadcourse racing at r/car. Plus, a nice pass at the end of the race, we need someone to chase down Chuck when he goes to 100% throttle.
> 
> For the record, my "results" of heat two was Jonesy in my car, best I could get was a 12.3 compared to his 11.8. A great way to find out what your car is capable of, allowing another driver at the wheel, although I was satisfied with the same 29 lap run as his. I had the cleanest race in heat one, it seemed like destiny.
> 
> Hope the Hurricane r/car reps a good showing. Someone sit on both sides of Martini please!
> 
> Kevin, time to get busy with the radio control vehicles that take to the air.
> 
> NOw, back to the weed and feed,,,,,,,,,anybody for some dandelion wine? Should be a good crop this year.


----------



## Railroader

Oh, and last night's layout was just about the most perfectest layout ever. Two thumbs up!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Railroader said:


> The usual apologies to those I hit last night! I swear that USGT/Sportsman first qualifier "bump" finish was accidental, I swear!!! But there was no way I was letting a 25.5 car beat my USGT car. Steve Larrecy, you NEED to move up to USGT, bring Doug with ya!!!


Sorry for the bump in the main Tom, it was not intended. Finishing that far up with my 25.5 was a surprise, I wish the car handled better with my 21.5, just a slight push with the faster speeds. Good racing! :thumbsup:

Next time I will be ready for your last lap pass, Mr. Johnson. 

And congrats to Dave on his first Sportsman win!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

regets ama said:


> Kevin, time to get busy with the radio control vehicles that take to the air.


I may have to get mine going soon as well! Any one want to do some pylon racing?


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I wish the car handled better with my 21.5, just a slight push with the faster speeds.


Hint: Lift on the throttle. :tongue:


MicroRacerM18 said:


> Next time I will be ready for your last lap pass, Mr. Johnson.


Not gonna happen!


----------



## BadSign

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I may have to get mine going soon as well! Any one want to do some pylon racing?


No, but I'm ready for some R/C 2-wheeling!


----------



## Railroader

How 'bout some crawlin'??!!??


----------



## Kevin Cole

Steve Larracey-PM me you telephone number. I would like to give you a call and talk to you about a little project you might have some fun with.


----------



## rcracer1971

Hey guys, I Have an unknown Touring car that I would like to get rid of. I bought it to run the spec class and never have. I do not know much about these cars, but what I can see it is a mixture. shocks look to be associated or close belts look like what all is using now. Car does have diff and spool. I also want to mention it is all aluminum chassis and is lighter than your average t.c. I am asking $50. I can bring it to track if interested. If nothing else it will make a great parts car as most looks like it will interchange. 
Thanks.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Fun to go watch even if you are not an oval racer... The Circle City OVAL Championships are on April 14th and here's the flyer for that event. Please follow the link below the image to print a high resolution .PDF version. You can get a direct link to the flyer in the future on the "Schedule" page of the R/CAR website too.










http://www.rcarindy.com/2012CircleCityOvalChampionships.pdf


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Railroader said:


> How 'bout some crawlin'??!!??


I've got an Axial Scorpion! We could set up a mountain of Cheeseburgers in front of the Cafe and see how many times we could get up and down before they were eaten?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sweet custom USGT body on ebay this week! Good price so far too. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220984480718&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Kevin you have a PM


----------



## Fasthound

I have a Spektrum DX3R Transmitter and Reciever available if anyone is looking for a nice radio. It is in great shape and has a nice looking black and silver aftermarket wheel on it. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I've got an Axial Scorpion! We could set up a mountain of Cheeseburgers in front of the Cafe and see how many times we could get up and down before they were eaten?


I'll bring my dirt bike (1/4 scale).


----------



## denswife

I had a blast running at R/Car today. I was proud of myself. I did better as the day went on. Hopefully, with a little practice, I can get better and better and better. Can't wait to run again. I think we're gonna come on a Friday night next time. Thanks for the welcome guys. Very friendly atmosphere and everyone is so helpful, especially when I leave the back hatch on my car open and run my battery dead. Thanks for the jump!!!lol


----------



## redrider1940

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I may have to get mine going soon as well! Any one want to do some pylon racing?


I would like to do some pylon racing. I am dying to get that e-flight Shoestring racer. It is supposed to go over 100MPH. I think there is a pylon racing club in Columbus.

-Kenyon


----------



## redrider1940

Are the Friday night final point results posted?


----------



## cwoods34

Mr. David Lee..... a PM has been sent your way!


----------



## Railroader

This guy has some of the coolest RC airplane videos: http://vimeo.com/user6527917/videos


----------



## davidl

cwoods34 said:


> Mr. David Lee..... a PM has been sent your way!


Reply sent.


----------



## martini13

Its like a ghost town in here...


----------



## cwoods34

Unfortunately, yes...........


----------



## ercwhtsd

emotionally drained from all the intense action from the weekend would be my guess .

Jonesy- gonna send you out (6) bodies next week for the kid, no rush.


----------



## jonesy112

ercwhtsd said:


> emotionally drained from all the intense action from the weekend would be my guess .
> 
> Jonesy- gonna send you out (6) bodies next week for the kid, no rush.


Sounds good eric. You have my address?

I think its the extreme depression setting in from not getting to race this weekend at R/CAR that has everyone so blue. Maybe tom can post pictures of puppies and kittens to cheer everyone up


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

A weekend off from racing allows one to reflect upon their place in the world...
...to breath air void of Paragon...
...to comtemplate what coming in last over and over means to their emotional health (well, maybe that's just me) and to also carefully mentally craft a method by which one can purchase more R/C stuff without one's spousal unit knowing it....

Zen Master says, "Hummmmmmmmm...."


----------



## Crptracer

Speakin of bodies jonesy I have another for you to throw some flames on!!


----------



## Crptracer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> A weekend off from racing allows one to reflect upon their place in the world...
> ...to breath air void of Paragon...
> ...to comtemplate what coming in last over and over means to their emotional health (well, maybe that's just me) and to also carefully mentally craft a method by which one can purchase more R/C stuff without one's spousal unit knowing it....
> 
> Zen Master says, "Hummmmmmmmm...."



I think I will just go to another location and run.. I hate the DT shakes..I will however miss the Big Rug but... Remember next week is our practice night on Thursday and Friday night racing only...


----------



## cwoods34

ercwhtsd said:


> emotionally drained from all the intense action from the weekend would be my guess .
> 
> Jonesy- gonna send you out (6) bodies next week for the kid, no rush.


Mr. Whiteside, you have a PM!


----------



## martini13

JUNE is gonna be rough..


----------



## regets ama

*stunt flying*

K. Cole, PM's are waiting for you,,,,,,,

just looking for some info to proceed.


----------



## Crptracer

martini13 said:


> JUNE is gonna be rough..


I second that my friend!!! I'm goin up north to run this weekend if ya wanna go let me know!!! I hope Mr. Castle is prepared for us to come run at his place in June!!


----------



## bpalmer

Crptracer said:


> I second that my friend!!! I'm goin up north to run this weekend if ya wanna go let me know!!! I hope Mr. Castle is prepared for us to come run at his place in June!!


 A few of us went out to the track Monday night, and applied about 15 gallons of sealer to the track. The new drivers stand will be here in a few days, to be followed by the new pvc for the track. If all goes to plan track should be up in a couple of weeks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

bpalmer said:


> A few of us went out to the track Monday night, and applied about 15 gallons of sealer to the track. The new drivers stand will be here in a few days, to be followed by the new pvc for the track. If all goes to plan track should be up in a couple of weeks.:thumbsup:


Where are you racing this weekend? Or are you?


----------



## Kevin Cole

I was just contacted by the brass at the BRL asking if R/CAR could have someone to run race tech for Saturday and Sunday.
As you all know Angie is alone in the Cafe and I run the race program solo, with some help with track preparation help from select racers(great guys!).
With money as tight as it is running the track, all I can offer someone to tech is free food all day long(both days) and a free R/CAR shirt.

I know this is short notice, but if anyone is available it would sure help us out.

The tech will be pre-race only, the BRL officials will do all motor,battery, and software tech.


----------



## bpalmer

Crptracer said:


> Where are you racing this weekend? Or are you?


 This weekend is going to be family time for me, not sure about the other Daytonites though. I think a group will be going up Friday the 6th, and then make a double header on the weekend of the 29th. Race outdoor on Saturday, then indoor on Sunday. Always fun to watch our guys take your trophies back to Dayton ...:tongue:
just wish i was one of those guys....but soon grasshopper...soon:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

I'm tryin to hit the tracks of guys who have raced with us! I appreciate seeing guys come run at our place so just wanted to do the same...


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin Cole said:


> I was just contacted by the brass at the BRL asking if R/CAR could have someone to run race tech for Saturday and Sunday.
> As you all know Angie is alone in the Cafe and I run the race program solo, with some help with track preparation help from select racers(great guys!).
> With money as tight as it is running the track, all I can offer someone to tech is free food all day long(both days) and a free R/CAR shirt.
> 
> I know this is short notice, but if anyone is available it would sure help us out.
> 
> The tech will be pre-race only, the BRL officials will do all motor,battery, and software tech.


I'll do it what time do I need to be there?


----------



## Kevin Cole

I just sent you a text Steve.

We can use more than one guy, so if anyone wants to come out and help either day or both, it would be appreciated.

There is qualifying for the All Star race Friday evening starting at 3pm, if anyone wants to check it out and/or help for a few hours Friday.

Saturday racing starts around 1pm, and Sunday racing starts about 10am.


----------



## bpalmer

Crptracer said:


> I'm tryin to hit the tracks of guys who have raced with us! I appreciate seeing guys come run at our place so just wanted to do the same...




That is an awesome attitude ! I know i speak for the Dayton racers, we love coming to R/CAR to race with all ya'll ( my Colorado speak), and look forward to seeing you on our turf.( ok it's really asphalt)


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> I was just contacted by the brass at the BRL asking if R/CAR could have someone to run race tech for Saturday and Sunday.
> As you all know Angie is alone in the Cafe and I run the race program solo, with some help with track preparation help from select racers(great guys!).
> With money as tight as it is running the track, all I can offer someone to tech is free food all day long(both days) and a free R/CAR shirt.
> 
> I know this is short notice, but if anyone is available it would sure help us out.
> 
> The tech will be pre-race only, the BRL officials will do all motor,battery, and software tech.


I'll be able to make it out Sunday for sure to help tech. I'll try to make it out sat too, but no guarantees (will depend on weather). 

But count me in for Sunday for sure to run tech. I'll be there by 930


----------



## Crptracer

jonesy112 said:


> I'll be able to make it out Sunday for sure to help tech. I'll try to make it out sat too, but no guarantees (will depend on weather).
> 
> But count me in for Sunday for sure to run tech. I'll be there by 930


9:30 is that PM!! Ur gonna have to set 10 alarm clocks..


----------



## jonesy112

Crptracer said:


> 9:30 is that PM!! Ur gonna have to set 10 alarm clocks..


nah, when i have to get up that early, I just stay up all night. Its easier than trying to roll out of bed by 9am.

Hopefully Angie has that coffee maker working overtime....


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The Sand Flea...your tax dollars at work! Check this thing out. 

Sand Flea is an 11-lb robot with one trick up its sleeve: Normally it drives like an RC car, but when it needs to _it can jump 30 feet_ into the air.

Pretty Dang Cool: 




We can race on the roof of R/CAR! :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Done.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Vaught & Jonesy- I appreciate your helping out this weekend.

I will post a schedule for the weekends events over on the oval thread...thanks again.


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin Cole said:


> Vaught & Jonesy- I appreciate your helping out this weekend.
> 
> I will post a schedule for the weekends events over on the oval thread...thanks again.


No Problemo..


----------



## regets ama

*17.5*



Railroader said:


> Done.


not done, just, "to be continued"

so as a proper nemisis, you are certainly welcome to run my 17.5 or usgt any time you wish, i enjoy watching it perform as much as making it perform. 

see you very soon in either class, your tamiya is very comptetive in usgt for sure!


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> not done, just, "to be continued"


True!!!


regets ama said:


> so as a proper nemisis, you are certainly welcome to run my 17.5 or usgt any time you wish, i enjoy watching it perform as much as making it perform.
> 
> see you very soon in either class, your tamiya is very comptetive in usgt for sure!


Thank you very much.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Done.


Since you already have a USGT and 17.5 ride, I will gladly offer you up the #1 driver position of my m-05


----------



## JCarr20142

Crptracer said:


> I second that my friend!!! I'm goin up north to run this weekend if ya wanna go let me know!!! I hope Mr. Castle is prepared for us to come run at his place in June!!


We look forward to having you guys come run with us. I know I enjoy going over there to run with you all. I think we will have a small band of guys heading your way on the 6th for some friday night action. :thumbsup:


----------



## jtsbell

When does Dayton start& what day?


----------



## bpalmer

jtsbell said:


> When does Dayton start& what day?


 Stay tuned ...www.thehobbyshoponline.com

As this is R/CAR'S thread feel free to pm myself or Jon Carr if you have any questions...Also 937-436-6161 ...... :dude:


----------



## PDK RACING

Has anyone ran the 223 software? Downloaded it tonight and wanted to know if it is better? Kevin i still plan on seeing you on sunday.


----------



## davidl

PDK RACING said:


> Has anyone ran the 223 software? Downloaded it tonight and wanted to know if it is better? Kevin i still plan on seeing you on sunday.


Works great on 6 cell.:dude:


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Since you already have a USGT and 17.5 ride, I will gladly offer you up the #1 driver position of my m-05


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

A whole weekend without on-road racing. (sniff)

I can make it...I can make it...I can make it...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Yes, yes I can...


----------



## regets ama

*in the air*

Kevin C
your airplane awaits you, it flies flawlessly, loops, rolls, inverted. you will be impressed especially with your 60 OS on a 40 size airframe.

we could use a 1000 - 1250 mah 2 cell Lithium iron reciever battery and 10amp castle creations voltage regulator to be safer, and fly all day. we'll see if Bill can get us them.

IN THE AIR!


----------



## Railroader

Is it Friday yet??? It is tough being away from The Best Track on the Planet™!!!

I might stop by and watch the cars go in circles today for the big oval show.



I'm thinking of buying a new motor for USGT. Let's start a motor debate. What's the best?


----------



## regets ama

*colors*

These colors and design look vaguely familiar


----------



## regets ama

railroader said:


> is it friday yet??? It is tough being away from the best track on the planet™!!!
> 
> I might stop by and watch the cars go in circles today for the big oval show.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a new motor for usgt. Let's start a motor debate. What's the best?


brushless!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I'm thinking of buying a new motor for USGT. Let's start a motor debate. What's the best?


I would recommend a 21.5 turn


----------



## regets ama

Railroader said:


> Is it Friday yet???
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a new motor for USGT. Let's start a motor debate. What's the best?


Settled, Brushless 21.5

If you are looking for a BRAND, i like Orion, lots of torque right out of the box, no rotors to swap, no bearing upgrades, no end plate milling, no need to de-wind to a 19.5 (?) 

However, i currently run a revtech i bought used from a guy that is really good, sorry, no returns.


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> brushless!





jonesy112 said:


> I would recommend a 21.5 turn














regets ama said:


> Settled, Brushless 21.5
> 
> If you are looking for a BRAND, i like Orion, lots of torque right out of the box, no rotors to swap, no bearing upgrades, no end plate milling, no need to de-wind to a 19.5 (?)


Any seconds on the Orion?

Luckily with on-road we don't have to do any of those oval-tricks, especially in USGT.


regets ama said:


> However, i currently run a revtech i bought used from a guy that is really good, sorry, no returns.


I'll give you $10 and a pizza.


----------



## smokefan

If anyone is interested I think we are going to sell our extra 07 xray. It's the one Kyle had been running, ex Cody W. car. We currently have it set up for usgt and can be sold as it sets with some extra parts minus the rec. Or as a roller let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## Railroader

I threw these away today. That is all. Just sayin'.









Don't worry, I saved a few, just in case.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I've been running a Novak 21.5 SS motor in USGT at R/Car. My straight speeds and lap times usually near the top every week. This is even running a front diff. Other motors may have better bottom or top end, but the Novak 21.5 SS seems to be a good overall motor.

----------

Got my onroad fix this weekend watching GrandAM and Indycar at Barber Motorsports park. The new Corvette Prototype cars look really good on the track. Here is a link on the Mcallister racing website for a 1/10 version of that car (http://www.mcallisterracing.com/index_files/Page592.htm). Can't wait for the Brickyard race to get a closer look at the GrandAm cars.

Love the new Indycar bodies or not, the racing this weekend was actually pretty good. There was passing in some unexpected places, good hard racing, Honda and Chevy both led late in the race, and Lotus had a car in the top 10 at the end.

----------

Looking forward to racing at the Rug this Friday. Just a reminder, *NO RACING Sunday April 8, 2012 - Easter Sunday.*


----------



## PDK RACING

I have a rs with all blinking lights. Tried everthing to make it go away.


----------



## davidl

PDK RACING said:


> I have a rs with all blinking lights. Tried everthing to make it go away.


Like I said earlier. 6S should solve your problem!:dude:


----------



## AquaRacer

PDK RACING said:


> I have a rs with all blinking lights. Tried everthing to make it go away.


Try reprogramming the speed control to the transmitter. Making sure it knows where center, full throttle and brake are. I have had this issue with the RS I have in my WGT. It's worth a try at the least.


----------



## jtsbell

I had the same problem,the down load didn't take.Clear your down load and down load again and reinstall,that should take care of it.


----------



## PDK RACING

I tried new install of 212 and 232 no luck to different receivers no luck. I also put steering on thrt channel and wheels turned.


----------



## PDK RACING

When i went to 232 it was on 2s as default. I switched it to 1s and all is good. Thanks for the the info guys


----------



## PDK RACING

David lee you have pm.


----------



## rcracer1971

Railroader said:


> I threw these away today. That is all. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I saved a few, just in case.


you coulda melted them down and made weights as long as they were not plastic.
C'mon Tom.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Special Thanks to Steve Vaught, Mike Jones, and Chris Rittenberry for running tech this past weekend for the Novak Oval National Championship, the Novak All Star Race, and The BRL Finals.

Huge props to you three (along with Martin all season long)...
you're great friends and have been continued help all season with my slow recovery from my elbow trauma.

The show was as smooth & exciting as any National Championship we have hosted. Each day we ran well ahead of schedule, which allowed more practice sessions for the racers, and got everyone home or to their hotel early than expected each day.

This weekends event was proof positive that big time/world class level racing has returned to Indy via The Big Rug. 

With the group of racers, friends, volunteers, and supporters the track has, I am truly blessed.

Above all thank you to my wife Angie, she ran the Cafe most of the weekend on her own, we both only got a couple hours sleep each night because Zane & Presley were both very ill with late season flu.
I cannot say enough about how special my wife has been to help me run R/CAR. It has been a passion of mine from day one and she has been there, by my side, regardless. I can't think of any other spouses I know that would do what she has for her husbands hobby, and for little to no financial gain...just good times, great friends, and awesome memories.


----------



## jtsbell

Nice said Kevin,RCAR is # 1 and is a first class remote control place to race.You and Angie are #1 in my book and alot of other peoples book as well.I don't get to say how much Cody & I love to come down and run on the week ends with all the good friends at RCAR.And THANKS AGAIN KEVIN AND ANGIE for being there for us.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Putting the finishing touches on my USGT, looking for some input on which lipo to run (Roar Approved) ???


----------



## Railroader

I really like my RevTech. Can't go wrong with ThunderPower either.


----------



## jonesy112

FrankNitti said:


> Putting the finishing touches on my USGT, looking for some input on which lipo to run (Roar Approved) ???


i would go with the revtech myself. It is real punchy under throttle, and is just as strong at the end of the run. 

If you want to try one on friday, I have an extra i could let you borrow for an evening


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Huge props to you three (along with Martin all season long)...
> you're great friends and have been continued help all season with my slow recovery from my elbow trauma.
> 
> The show was as smooth & exciting as any National Championship we have hosted. Each day we ran well ahead of schedule, which allowed more practice sessions for the racers, and got everyone home or to their hotel early than expected each day.
> 
> This weekends event was proof positive that big time/world class level racing has returned to Indy via The Big Rug.
> 
> With the group of racers, friends, volunteers, and supporters the track has, I am truly blessed.
> 
> Above all thank you to my wife Angie, she ran the Cafe most of the weekend on her own, we both only got a couple hours sleep each night because Zane & Presley were both very ill with late season flu.
> I cannot say enough about how special my wife has been to help me run R/CAR. It has been a passion of mine from day one and she has been there, by my side, regardless. I can't think of any other spouses I know that would do what she has for her husbands hobby, and for little to no financial gain...just good times, great friends, and awesome memories.


 Best place to race, bar none. It's all because of the people!


----------



## FrankNitti

jonesy112 said:


> i would go with the revtech myself. It is real punchy under throttle, and is just as strong at the end of the run.
> 
> If you want to try one on friday, I have an extra i could let you borrow for an evening



Thanks Mike and Tom,
Mike I'll take you up on the offer :thumbsup:

Do you know if Bill (hobby shop) carries them?


----------



## jonesy112

FrankNitti said:


> Thanks Mike and Tom,
> Mike I'll take you up on the offer :thumbsup:
> 
> Do you know if Bill (hobby shop) carries them?


he should. Last I knew he had one in there


----------



## FrankNitti

FrankNitti said:


> Thanks Mike and Tom,
> Mike I'll take you up on the offer :thumbsup:
> 
> Do you know if Bill (hobby shop) carries them?


Thanks..


----------



## smokefan

It looks like Kyle and I may be down Fri for some Big Rug action!!!!!


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> It looks like Kyle and I may be down Fri for some Big Rug action!!!!!


DO IT. We need at least 3 Serpents there Friday.


----------



## AquaRacer

cwoods34 said:


> DO IT. We need at least 3 Serpents there Friday.


I'll be there!! That makes 4 !!!


----------



## martini13

Bobs bait-n-tackle sales em by the dozen.


----------



## smokefan

Hush Martin lol


----------



## Railroader

If one were to perhaps think about purchasing one of these "Serpent" remote controlled toy car kits to assemble at home, where would be the best place to purchase one. You know, if one were so inclined to do so? 

Just sayin'.



PS: I am serious. BTW, which model would one want to buy, you know, if they were interested in getting the best?


----------



## PDK RACING

Railroader said:


> If one were to perhaps think about purchasing one of these "Serpent" remote controlled toy car kits to assemble at home, where would be the best place to purchase one. You know, if one were so inclined to do so?
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I am serious. BTW, which model would one want to buy, you know, if they were interested in getting the best?


Get a 966 with a rossi. Then you will be playing with the BIG BOYS.


----------



## Railroader

PDK RACING said:


> Get a 966 with a rossi. Then you will be playing with the BIG BOYS.


I want something I can race!


----------



## martini13

Railroader said:


> If one were to perhaps think about purchasing one of these "Serpent" remote controlled toy car kits to assemble at home, where would be the best place to purchase one. You know, if one were so inclined to do so?
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I am serious. BTW, which model would one want to buy, you know, if they were interested in getting the best?


Tom, you know what I would suggest...:wave:


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> Tom, you know what I would suggest...:wave:


I'm thinking about that too!


----------



## Railroader

I like the Serpent kits because of the method they use for the suspension a-arm mounts. Similar to Tamiya, but "not Tamiya", if you get my drift.


----------



## jonesy112

if kyosho america decided to bring these cars to the states, i would order at least 2. That alone should warrant them importing them

but seriously, these cars look sick. Check out the rear toe adjuster, and the "dog bones". Plus, its in my colors already

http://www.rc-nieuws.nl/kyosho-tf6-sp-touring-car/


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> if kyosho america decided to bring these cars to the states, i would order at least 2. That alone should warrant them importing them
> 
> but seriously, these cars look sick. Check out the rear toe adjuster, and the "dog bones". Plus, its in my colors already
> 
> http://www.rc-nieuws.nl/kyosho-tf6-sp-touring-car/


Woah!!! That is darn near perfect (rear toe adjustment). Makes Tamiya's look weak sauce by comparison.

I'd be in for a third. Maybe a fourth could tip the scales for Kyosho.


----------



## Railroader

The TF5 has the same rear setup, but the dog bones aren't nearly as cool and it is setup for 6-cell(?!?) still. But it is also out of stock according to Kyosho America's web site, so perhaps the TF6 is soo to be imported.


----------



## martini13

Some body we race with was lookn at my X-RAYS long and hard.He runs a TC6.But I think that might change. After seeing all the X-RAYS at Harbor made me know I made the right choice.I wouldnt change for nothing. Craig Cobb got me on the bandwagon.Pluse HobbyTown has parts in stock.They take a beating..might be good for you..lol


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> They take a beating..might be good for you..lol


Hey! I resemble that remark.

Parts availability is a HUGE selling point. I learned that the hard way with the TC6.1 parts, luckily I had Jonesy helping me out there. Even Tamiya parts are easier to get.


----------



## martini13

WOW.. That Kyosho looks sick


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> WOW.. That Kyosho looks sick


I know right?!!!?


----------



## Railroader

Thread wasn't complete without lolcat and post padding. Carry on.










(UGH, darn "wait 60 seconds" crap...)


----------



## martini13

I told this person if he picked up a T3'12.He couldn't be touched. Im sure of it.


----------



## martini13

Railroader said:


> I know right?!!!?


Is that a high five or is he tryn to pinch one off..lol


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> Is that a high five or is he tryn to pinch one off..lol


Yes? :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> I told this person if he picked up a T3'12.He couldn't be touched. Im sure of it.


I'm pretty stoopid, but I'm not *that* stoopeed. 



Just keep quiet everyone.


----------



## martini13

Yea NO names..shhhhhh. Obama dont even know..lol


----------



## jonesy112

martini13 said:


> Yea NO names..shhhhhh. Obama dont even know..lol


i think he meant kept quiet about the "im stupid" comment he made and the obvious jokes and ridicule that was going to follow


----------



## smokefan

Tom I really liked my X Ray BUT the parts for the Serpent are A LOT cheaper. And both are higher quality cars.


----------



## martini13

AWWWWW.... guess Im the stupid one. Wheres my cat picture. Here kitty kitty.


----------



## jonesy112

martini13 said:


> AWWWWW.... guess Im the stupid one. Wheres my cat picture. Here kitty kitty.


i mean I could be wrong, its happened once or twice before


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> AWWWWW.... guess Im the stupid one. Wheres my cat picture. Here kitty kitty.


I can't begin to tell you about the girlie "eek" of joy I verbally released whilst reading your post.

And this is what I settled upon:


----------



## martini13

smokefan said:


> Tom I really liked my X Ray BUT the parts for the Serpent are A LOT cheaper. And both are higher quality cars.


I agree..Corraly is also a great kit.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> i mean I could be wrong, its happened once or twice before


You were right.


----------



## martini13

That cat has NO teeth...


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Railroader said:


> Woah!!! That is darn near perfect (rear toe adjustment). Makes Tamiya's look weak sauce by comparison.
> 
> I'd be in for a third. Maybe a fourth could tip the scales for Kyosho.


The first kit I ever had when I was 14 was a Kyosho. Indy RC was trying to get a Kyosho account but I haven't heard anything as of late. I wonder what they'd cost if you could get them locally?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

the Kyosho kit looks really cool (x2 on the rear toe adjustment)


----------



## martini13

Not sure why HOBBYTOWN stop carring Kyosho stuff.I know a guy that was sposored by Kyosho and they dropped em like a bad habbit.


----------



## jonesy112

1BrownGuy said:


> the Kyosho kit looks really cool (x2 on the rear toe adjustment)


yeah, ive been doing almost no painting today and drooling all over my computer today looking at that car.

it might qualify as RC Porn


----------



## martini13

HPI has a sweet ride too.


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> HPI has a sweet ride too.


That's crazy talk!


Ok, seriously. Seriously?


----------



## jonesy112

martini13 said:


> HPI has a sweet ride too.


wait, is that sarcasm?


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> wait, is that sarcasm?


Is _that_ sarcasm?





And just so I don't have to start another post and be accused of postcountpadding....

Jonesy, make this for your next bacon-apolosa (or whatevertheheckyoucallit).

-Bacon taco-


----------



## martini13

HA HAAAAA...Wheres that cat pinchen one off..:freak:


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Is _that_ sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so I don't have to start another post and be accused of postcountpadding....
> 
> Jonesy, make this for your next bacon-apolosa (or whatevertheheckyoucallit).
> 
> -Bacon taco-


your just trying to get invited to the next bacon-geddon arent ya


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> your just trying to get invited to the next bacon-geddon arent ya


YUUUUUP! [/Hester]


----------



## martini13

Put some Sweep 28 on that taco cause It'll be lose in the sweeper


----------



## cwoods34

Better get a post in while everyone is catching their breaths......

The durability of XRAY, the innovations from Corally and Kyosho, the responsiveness of the Serpent, the quality of a Tamiya 417, and the availability of Associated..... 

Maybe ONE DAY something will satisfy....


----------



## martini13

Were talkn tacos now.


----------



## Railroader

Someone say something Schumacher related before cap'n Jack chimes in.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Better get a post in while everyone is catching their breaths......
> 
> The durability of XRAY, the innovations from Corally and Kyosho, the responsiveness of the Serpent, the quality of a Tamiya 417, and the availability of Associated.....
> 
> Maybe ONE DAY something will satisfy....


challenge accepted.....ill design my own car (while eating bacon tacos), might name the first car BT-1. Firing up autocad now, wait, better use solidworks instead

Tom, wanna machine some stuff?


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> Were talkn tacos now.


Yes, it is important to stay focused.

Here is a picture of some delicious tacos I once made:


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Tom, wanna machine some stuff?


Oh boy, do I!










I can;t begin to tell you how much I hate this: "This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds."


----------



## martini13

Does anyone know if R/CAR delivers pizza. Its so good. FRIDAY YET?


----------



## cwoods34

Forgot to mention the cool parts designs of TOP......

And, Schumacher.... the uh, hmmm... well.... the diff holders are cool....


----------



## martini13

Railroader said:


> Yes, it is important to stay focused.
> 
> Here is a picture of some delicious tacos I once made:


I just had some just like that from Labambas...


----------



## cwoods34

DON'T FORGET.

Thursday is onroad practice. Come on out and get your jimmies rustled.


----------



## cwoods34

Don't worry guys, I'll kill the thread activity for ya.

*crickets chirping*

.........

*crickets stop*


----------



## martini13

--THATS RIGHT THURSDAY PRACTICE DOORS OPEN AT 4pm.--AT THE BIG RUG​


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Don't worry guys, I'll kill the thread activity for ya.
> 
> *crickets chirping*
> 
> .........
> 
> *crickets stop*


Perhaps this will revive the thread!


----------



## cwoods34

But it does come with a catnip sack.... they're required at all ROAR sanctioned events.


----------



## martini13

put another cat in there and shake it up.


----------



## smokefan

More important what beer is that in that pic Tom


----------



## Railroader

Unfortunately, Dr. Pepper.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

We should get the r/car cafe to serve some mexican food. Quesadillas would be easy to make in their pizza oven. They could also make a mexican pizza. And I'm all about a nice greasy ground beef taco.


----------



## PDK RACING

Well company is finally moved and new motor and batteries are in. New receiver is in. Just have to add new tubes then back at it i shall be.


----------



## PDK RACING

IndyRC_Racer said:


> We should get the r/car cafe to serve some mexican food. Quesadillas would be easy to make in their pizza oven. They could also make a mexican pizza. And I'm all about a nice greasy ground beef taco.


They could call it the tire sauce taco. Served with a side of wheel nuts (rice).
I think rcar should spice up the menue. Lol funny names for food.
How about tire truer pizza. Lipo burger. A single pattie would be 4.2v and a double would be a 8.4v


----------



## Railroader

PDK RACING said:


> A single pattie would be 4.2v and a double would be a 8.4v


That is genuinely funny. "Sir, would you like a single cell or two cell burger?" A cheese burger could be "with dean's plug."


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> That is genuinely funny. "Sir, would you like a single cell or two cell burger?" A cheese burger could be "with dean's plug."


That doesn't work. You can't order a battery with 2 Dean's plugs. Geez, _what's wrong with you people?!?_


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Listen up guys..._

Martin & Vaught will be putting the lay-out down later this evening.

Thursday night practice is available this week from 4pm-10pm.

If no one pays for practice this week, it will be the last Thursday it will be offered. 
The previous Thursday we offered practice(2 wks ago) only two people paid to practice...and I know there was much more there.
I have to pay for electric used that night, so do the right thing...EVERYONE.

The days of free practice and/or free racing is over, the track needs these fees to pay the bills and continue to race weekly.

I help guys out from time to time if they help at the track or provide services such as painting, cutting vinyl, or car maintenance. This will be evaluated on a "what have you done for me or the track this week" basis, and determined as race sign ups happen.

These steps are certainly necessary as attendance drops with warm weather approaching.

Long story short here...
help support your track so it can provide the best place in the area to race, practice, and enjoy friends & fellowship.

Thank you all for understanding.


----------



## Railroader

I wish I could make it out tomorrow, but I *will* be there Friday. Really looking forward to racing at my home track. *Everything* else is a far cry from what we have at R/Car. Great people and excellent racing (and a great cook too!). 

Always a good time with the Cole family.


----------



## Crptracer

Track is down and ready.. Just FYI I installed a piece of the oval ice against the board at the end of the short shoot in front of the driver stand as you go into the 180 that leads you into the chicane at the far end of the track. The intention is to add a twist and actually it keeps you on the driving line.


----------



## Railroader

Oh boy.


----------



## smokefan

Can't wait till Fri


----------



## Crptracer

I can't wait till tomorrow track felt sticky and ready for some laps..testing time can't wait!


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> I can't wait till tomorrow track felt sticky and ready for some laps..testing time can't wait!


Tomorrow would be a GREAT night to test for the next RCAR trophy race......... :hat:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Ever since Traxxas started sponsoring the Courtney Force Funny Car, I wondered if they would do this!

Kevin, where are we putting the drag strip? How about in front of the bleachers and down past the hobby shop!










http://traxxas.com/products/models/electric/6907funnycar


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There is/used to be individuals in central Indiana that did organized r/c drag racing. The only time I ever saw them in person was several years ago at a meeting they had at the Soap Box Derby track at 30th and Cold Spring Road. They raced in the flat run out area at the bottom of the track. 

The peson running the event was Dave Whitsell of Leading Edge RC (http://leadingedgerccars.com/). There is a Leading Edge thread in the Oval Product support forum (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=264493) and Dave goes by the Hobbytalk handle DaveW.

___________

The only other scale drag racing I've seen in Indy is slot car drag racing at Indy Slots. They removed their slot drag track when they reconfigured their indoor carpet track. Not sure if they have the old slot drag track in storage or they sold it.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll gladly drag-race anyone down the backstretch at practice tonight.

The only stipulation is that you come to practice.

I'll even let you borrow my 3.5 Orion.


----------



## scaleracr

*boards*

Would anyone happen to have pictures of the radius turns you guys use that are sort of an a-frame design? They looked simple to make but I forgot to take a picture and I was looking to maybe make something like that for a few turns for the Cincinnati on road track. If so, you can post or email me at [email protected]
Thx
Dennis Young


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

From memory, it is basically a triangle interior with plastic going around the outside of the triangle.

While I do like this design for r/c car tracks, I think it could be improved on. There is usually a bit of gap between the plastic and the wood (think of a triangle inside a circle). I think there needs to be some type of filler material in that gap - which some tracks use. Otherwise the plastic becomes a very unpredictable spring. Overall it is a decent solution that doesn't seem to cause parts breakage.


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Can't wait till Fri


If I have time I'll put the 17.5 in my USGT car so I can race with you guys!


----------



## or8ital

2 from Cincinnati and I believe 3 from Dayton will be there tomorrow night.


----------



## cwoods34

I was on the track for a total of 48 minutes tonight. 

You can't get much better for only $5...... 

Had a 10.8 and numerous 10.9s.... let's see what happens tomorrow


----------



## charlie2755

I'll be there tomorrow! I'm gonna run 1/12. Let's have 6+!


----------



## rcracer1971

cwoods34 said:


> I was on the track for a total of 48 minutes tonight.
> 
> You can't get much better for only $5......
> 
> Had a 10.8 and numerous 10.9s.... let's see what happens tomorrow


So how many showed up?


----------



## cwoods34

rcracer1971 said:


> So how many showed up?


Come to practice and find out!!!


----------



## cwoods34

WHO's racing tonight?!?!?

I'll be there as soon as I finish a couple of bodies for Mr. Vaught.

There's still great bite in some spots from the oval races. Paragon on 30's hooked up fine for me.


----------



## or8ital

cwoods34 said:


> WHO's racing tonight?!?!?


Me, Jim, Kyle, Jon, Randy


----------



## BadSign

After 3 stinking weeks, I'm in!

Would any of you fantastically talented 1/12 or WGT drivers be able to true some tires for me tonight? I have new foams for my F1 car and an arbor for them.

See you all tonight!:thumbsup:


----------



## redrider1940

BadSign said:


> After 3 stinking weeks, I'm in!
> 
> Would any of you fantastically talented 1/12 or WGT drivers be able to true some tires for me tonight? I have new foams for my F1 car and an arbor for them.
> 
> See you all tonight!:thumbsup:


I will have my tire truer with me.

-Kenyon


----------



## BadSign

redrider1940 said:


> I will have my tire truer with me.
> 
> -Kenyon


Thank you sir!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Ever since Traxxas started sponsoring the Courtney Force Funny Car, I wondered if they would do this!
> 
> Kevin, where are we putting the drag strip? How about in front of the bleachers and down past the hobby shop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://traxxas.com/products/models/electric/6907funnycar
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93a-YFAnds0


wow.... I would be there in a minute if there was RC drag racing...now they have a timing system also too cool


----------



## cwoods34

charlie2755 said:


> I'll be there tomorrow! I'm gonna run 1/12. Let's have 6+!


Slowly piecing mine together..... I need to see about replacing my busted SXX for a new v2. I have a motor, receiver, and servo at the moment.......


----------



## rcracer1971

cwoods34 said:


> Come to practice and find out!!!


I would have, except I had to work late. By the time I got done I was too tired to think of coming up there. That's why I asked, you could have simply given the number of people that showed, but I can find out just as easy. All I was asking Cody was a simple question.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Ever since Traxxas started sponsoring the Courtney Force Funny Car, I wondered if they would do this!
> 
> Kevin, where are we putting the drag strip? How about in front of the bleachers and down past the hobby shop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://traxxas.com/products/models/electric/6907funnycar
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93a-YFAnds0


I think the access road to the track would be plenty big enough to fire these up and run em!

I wonder if Traxxas has an IRL RTR in the works? That would be cool as well.


----------



## cwoods34

rcracer1971 said:


> I would have, except I had to work late. By the time I got done I was too tired to think of coming up there. That's why I asked, you could have simply given the number of people that showed, but I can find out just as easy. All I was asking Cody was a simple question.


EASY TIGER, just taking light jabs. I wanna say 6-8? I left around 9, Mr. Lee had just showed up and a fee others were hanging out.


----------



## Railroader

or8ital said:


> Me, Jim, Kyle, Jon, Randy


----------



## Crptracer

rcracer1971 said:


> I would have, except I had to work late. By the time I got done I was too tired to think of coming up there. That's why I asked, you could have simply given the number of people that showed, but I can find out just as easy. All I was asking Cody was a simple question.


Ur so sassy sweetie...ur neck would hurt if you came up here we turn right and left remember..


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I get to race on a Friday night...looking forward to it!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's Chucky! said:


> I think the access road to the track would be plenty big enough to fire these up and run em!


It sounds like they really fly! Given that this is the home of the U.S. Nationals, this ought to be a popular class. A little pricey for beginners, but so is playing Golf right??


----------



## rcracer1971

cwoods34 said:


> EASY TIGER, just taking light jabs. I wanna say 6-8? I left around 9, Mr. Lee had just showed up and a fee others were hanging out.


It's all good bub. No worries here. I just jabbed back a little harder. LOL! Besides I like messin with ya. This thread just happens to be funner than the oval thread.


----------



## rcracer1971

IndyHobbies.com said:


> It sounds like they really fly! Given that this is the home of the U.S. Nationals, this ought to be a popular class. A little pricey for beginners, but so is playing Golf right??


Givng the price on the traxxas website, they better be fun. I still want one. I just hope you don't haft to the docking station to unlock it, in order to 70m.p.h like you do the X.O. Did i mention the site says they are on back order or outta stock for the funny car. Who woulda thunk it.


----------



## rcracer1971

Crptracer said:


> Ur so sassy sweetie...ur neck would hurt if you came up here we turn right and left remember..


My neck already hurts just thinking about it. LOL! I will figure something out one day as far as what I wanna do with on road. I use to do it years ago with my stadium truck with no jumps. Had a blast. I can probably do it again, its just man, seems like you guys are always buying parts. I may be wrong. And then it's figuring what kinda car to get. Blah blah blah. You know how it is. I don't have to have the best considering all I wanna do is have fun. But I don't want some P.O.S that I gotta rebuild right off the bat either. If that even makes sense at all. Cause there is always something to do to the car. Even right out of the box, upgrade automatically, it seems like. LOL! But that goes with all racing. Don't get beat up to bad tonight, and hope all you guys have fun.
Oval still RULES. LMAO! :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13

Funnycars - $499.99 HT


----------



## rcracer1971

rockin_bob13 said:


> Funnycars - $499.99 HT


Well bob has them in stock. Woohoo! Bob any sitting out to look at?


----------



## cwoods34

rcracer1971 said:


> It's all good bub. No worries here. I just jabbed back a little harder. LOL! Besides I like messin with ya. This thread just happens to be funner than the oval thread.


More fun than the oval thread? I find that hard to believe :hat:


----------



## rcracer1971

It's true. Look at the pages that get knock down in a day on the on road thread. We do that on the oval thread, and the shit hits the fan.


----------



## Railroader

OK, not my best finish (does a DNF even count?), but man did I have a ton 'o fun! My diff decided it had _given all she's got 'captain_ and loosen up in the first throttle of the b-main. I did better than ever in the first and second qualifiers and that's what counts right? Eh? Needless to say a new diff is on order.

My nemesis(s) were in full force tonight. Seems like every time I find another 2/10ths so does the competition!

Attendance was great tonight, for those couple of you who couldn't make it you missed an awesome 17.5TC main tonight. Cody Woods took an easy finish with a full lap on the field, but the battle for second lasted from the starting tone to the finish line.

We had:
4 WGT
16 17.5TC
16 USGT
4 17.5 1/12th
3(+1) SportsmanTCs (which every one seems to need to move up, amiright?)

I'll see you all next week!


----------



## smokefan

Had a great time tonight and I finished the races with my serpent. Man I am starting to really dig this car. Kyle did a great job with the ole xray pretty bad when the kid out qualifies me with my old car. See u all the 29th or sooner.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> OK, not my best finish (does a DNF even count?), but man did I have a ton 'o fun! My diff decided it had _given all she's got 'captain_ and loosen up in the first throttle of the b-main. I did better than ever in the first and second qualifiers and that's what counts right? Eh? Needless to say a new diff is on order.
> 
> My nemesis(s) were in full force tonight. Seems like every time I find another 2/10ths so does the competition!
> 
> Attendance was great tonight, for those couple of you who couldn't make it you missed an awesome 17.5TC main tonight. Cody Woods took an easy finish with a full lap on the field, but the battle for second lasted from the starting tone to the finish line.
> 
> We had:
> 4 WGT
> 16 17.5TC
> 16 USGT
> 4 17.5 1/12th
> 3(+1) SportsmanTCs (which every one seems to need to move up, amiright?)
> 
> I'll see you all next week!


You forgot to mention the best part of the night (which may be biased) by not mentioning when i tore my car in half during the second qualifier


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> You forgot to mention the best part of the night (which may be biased) by not mentioning when i tore my car in half during the second qualifier


Oh yeah!

Jonesy bust half of his car in half and the other half in half. It was EPIC.


----------



## rcracer1971

jonesy112 said:


> You forgot to mention the best part of the night (which may be biased) by not mentioning when i tore my car in half during the second qualifier


How did you manage this and was it your tc6?


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> Had a great time tonight and I finished the races with my serpent. Man I am starting to really dig this car. Kyle did a great job with the ole xray pretty bad when the kid out qualifies me with my old car. See u all the 29th or sooner.


I'm starting to dig the car too :thumbsup:


----------



## DestructoFox

Wish I could have made it last night, just too much going on at work and at home right now. See everyone next weekend!


----------



## smokefan

BTW not racing related, but if anybody is looking at buying or leasing a new Subaru. Contact me and I can save u a little money by getting you a friends or family discount. Basically dealer invoice plus a little more. Now back to your regular scheduled broadcast.


----------



## Crptracer

rcracer1971 said:


> How did you manage this and was it your tc6?


Yes it was his TC6.1..it was the least spectacular crash ever..but had the most damage..very strange..


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Friday was good. I hope to finish a race sometime in the near future. Now that everything has been replaced and rebuilt I just need to stop hitting things.

Next week, it will be better next week...right?


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Yes it was his TC6.1..it was the least spectacular crash ever..but had the most damage..very strange..


That's Standard Operating Procedure for Jonesy. 

Just lightly tap a board... *BUSTED*!!!


----------



## Rboone

*Vta*

How many cars typically race in the VTA class?


----------



## Railroader

Rboone said:


> How many cars typically race in the VTA class?


VTA hasn't been running much lately, but VTA fits well into a club class we have called SportsmanTC and it is common for a VTA car to run with those guys.

When enough VTA racers show up they are in their own heats.

From the first post of this thread:


> *Sportsman TC*
> Any 2wd/4wd Sedan/TC chassis
> Body:True Sports Car bodies ran in GT & GT2
> (Body should look like a real race car, also numbers are preferred)
> Motor:Tamiya Silver Can or any 25.5 brushless motor
> Tires:Any rubber sedan tire is allowed
> Speed Control:Any brushed ESC’s are allowed with the Tamiya motor
> The 25.5 must use a ESC from the ROAR spec list of ESC's in spec mode


----------



## Crptracer

Rboone said:


> How many cars typically race in the VTA class?


There will be a bunch at the track on the 29th for our trophy race which will also have a concourse competition.. So come on out..


----------



## cwoods34

I'm glad to see a few new faces this late in the season!


----------



## regets ama

*Associated TC6 BNR raced locally at R/Car*

Listed in Hobby Talk Swap/Sell

Associated TC6 BNR 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For Sale: Associated TC6 BNR (Bind-N-Race) or Roller Chassis
Included:
- Associated TC6 Expert Sedan 17.5
- Reflex Springs
- Your choice, installed front and rear gear diffs or front slipper spool and rear ball diff
- Thunder Power 17.5 with blue rotor
- Heat sink with fan
- Tekin RS ESC
- Futaba BLS551 Digital Servo
- Spektrum reciever
- AMB Transponder
- Sway Bars
- P37 Body
- Sweeps

Very competitive complete package to bind and race with your Spektrum radio for $500.00 
OR
Roller Chassis without any electronics for $200.00

Regularly raced at Indy R/Car, Local pick up only

I would prefer to sell as Roller Chassis and keep all electronics; however, if you want to jump in with a complete competitive ready to race unit I will sell complete. As an alternative I will swap the 17.5 with a Rev Tech 21.5

Thanks for looking


----------



## regets ama

PM for inquiries or see you at the track.


----------



## cwoods34

That TC6 has been tinkered by myself and Jonesy, and it's a great car. I recommend it to anyone looking for another TC, and "The Steg" takes care of his stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## or8ital

Rolled into my driveway around 2am last night but so much time last night it was worth it. Tonight was one of those rare nights where it felt like things were clicking for me and my bad luck held me back more than my skill. Hope to make it back on 4/29.


----------



## Crptracer

or8ital said:


> Rolled into my driveway around 2am last night but so much time last night it was worth it. Tonight was one of those rare nights where it felt like things were clicking for me and my bad luck held me back more than my skill. Hope to make it back on 4/29.


Hope..Hope... You guys will be there for sure...we hope :wave:


----------



## Crptracer

Umm Mr.Steg... What's the new ride gonna be???


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer said:


> Umm Mr.Steg... What's the new ride gonna be???


Well, DUH!

http://www.serpent.com/product/400005


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Well, DUH!
> 
> http://www.serpent.com/product/400005


Just checkin


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I had a really nice time last night too. Wish I could race more Friday nights. Hopefully in the future.

Some were liking the new Traxxas Funny Car concept last night in pits discussions and some where not impressed or interested. Understandable. Even real drag racing isn't for everyone. 

For those of us who like the concept, here's the official Traxxas video. They did a great job with this! I love the rippling body slo-mo launches... Just like the real thing on SPEED TV!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Anybody got an average joe brushless speed control for sale? It doesn't need to be programmable.

I need something for my Novak 25.5. The HAVOC Pro in my VTA/Sportsman car keeps cutting out on me. I've traced the wiring and had no luck. I keep power to the steering servo, just lose the ESC from time to time for a second or two. I could send it back to Novak, but that's not worth the time or hassle. 

PM me if so. Thanks


----------



## rcracer1971

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Anybody got an average joe brushless speed control for sale? It doesn't need to be programmable.
> 
> I need something for my Novak 25.5. The HAVOC Pro in my VTA/Sportsman car keeps cutting out on me. I've traced the wiring and had no luck. I keep power to the steering servo, just lose the ESC from time to time for a second or two. I could send it back to Novak, but that's not worth the time or hassle.
> 
> PM me if so. Thanks


Scott, have you tried to change the sensor wire and get the same result? If so, then send it back to novak. Bill has 2 in the shop I checked out and they do the samething. You need to P.M Kevin Cole I think he has 1 or 2 he is selling.


----------



## JCarr20142

Had a great time last night, just sucks I used all my talent getting into the a's and had nothing left for the a's.  Looking forward to getting over the on the 29th, for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Well, DUH!
> 
> http://www.serpent.com/product/400005


In honor of Jim Woo:


----------



## Railroader

Railroader said:


> VTA hasn't been running much lately, but VTA fits well into a club class we have called SportsmanTC and it is common for a VTA car to run with those guys.
> 
> When enough VTA racers show up they are in their own heats.
> 
> From the first post of this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Sportsman TC
> Any 2wd/4wd Sedan/TC chassis
> Body:True Sports Car bodies ran in GT & GT2
> (Body should look like a real race car, also numbers are preferred)
> Motor:Tamiya Silver Can or any 25.5 brushless motor
> Tires:Any rubber sedan tire is allowed
> Speed Control:Any brushed ESC’s are allowed with the Tamiya motor
> The 25.5 must use a ESC from the ROAR spec list of ESC's in spec mode
Click to expand...

I forgot to add, there are also some TC body shells at the track you can borrow for the night if you need one or don't want to run your VTA body.


----------



## INDEED

Whats the schedule for tomorrow?

Brother and I are wanting to run some 21.5 usgt to get our cars dialed in more

Thanks

Nate


----------



## smokefan

Sounds like we are going to have a good group of serpents


----------



## smokefan

No racing on Easter.


----------



## or8ital

INDEED said:


> Whats the schedule for tomorrow?
> 
> Brother and I are wanting to run some 21.5 usgt to get our cars dialed in more
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nate


No racing tomorrow. It's Easter.


----------



## or8ital

What are the pros and cons of the serpent versus an X-ray and associated? Curious thanks.


----------



## Railroader

or8ital said:


> What are the pros and cons of the serpent versus an X-ray and associated? Curious thanks.


The build quality of the other two is better than an Associated, the Serpent is about the same as X-ray. I like the suspension parts of the Serpent, I also like the Serpent's steering, but that is my preference. Replacement parts are more expensive for X-ray kits, but X-Ray parts are easy to get from local sources (Hobbytown). Associated parts are the easiest to find and the cheapest.

ALL can be equally competitive.


----------



## Railroader

I cannont begin to tell you how great the temptation to get this Serpent S411FF FWD chassis for USGT is.


----------



## or8ital

How is the durability relative?


----------



## Railroader

or8ital said:


> How is the durability relative?


Hmmm... Let's just say Twenty-Ton Brozak* has a Serpent. So they must be pretty tough.  The Associate is definitely the weakest of the tree. X-Rays are pretty bulletproof according to some.











*We call him "twenty-ton" because he used a twenty ton press to fix his cars before because he has crashed so hard. Sorry Brian! :wave:


----------



## or8ital

3 weeks so far on the TC6.1 with no breakage. Think I went 3 months with my original T3 with only a broken rear hub. So sounds like its not bad. Just wanted to make sure the arms weren't made of glass like the Corally RDX.


----------



## INDEED

Easter right; well looks like it's body painting then

Nate


----------



## Railroader

INDEED said:


> Easter right; well looks like it's body painting then
> 
> Nate


We'll be back at it next Sunday. :thumbsup: It's always good to race with you Nate.


----------



## Railroader

or8ital said:


> 3 weeks so far on the TC6.1 with no breakage. Think I went 3 months with my original T3 with only a broken rear hub. So sounds like its not bad. Just wanted to make sure the arms weren't made of glass like the Corally RDX.


You got a good one then. Just kidding, but really, my c-hubs on my 6.1 shattered when I drove past a board. I switched it to the 6.0 c-hubs for durability. I also broke a rear a-arm on my 6.1 which I have never broken on any car. But then, I am a board-to-board kind of racer sometimes. Bumper cars anyone? :hat:


----------



## AquaRacer

Railroader said:


> Hmmm... Let's just say Two-Ton Brozak* has a Serpent. So they must be pretty tough.  The Associate is definitely the weakest of the tree. X-Rays are pretty bulletproof according to some.
> 
> *We call him "two-ton" because he used a two ton press to fix his cars before because he has crashed so hard. Sorry Brian! :wave:


Tom , it's all good, got me to laugh!! From experience with the Serpent S411 I have, the parts durability is good and the car is very easy to drive and tune. And Tom that was a 20 Ton press!!! He he he. To fix the motor pod of the Corally WGT that has now been retired. The new to me S100 is awesome also. Getting closer to the correct setup on that one and picking up the pace with Rusy, Dave and Kenyan. Last night was a blast!!! Was good to see everyone and some great Friday night racing at RCAR!!


----------



## BadSign

Highlight of the night had to be receiving announcements to Cody's impending doom er... nuptials. My invitation was even Black-Ops approved.


----------



## smokefan

Happy Easter to all my R/Car friends


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

rcracer1971 said:


> Scott, have you tried to change the sensor wire and get the same result? If so, then send it back to novak.


Yes, I did change that out. Bill fixed me up with a new sensor wire, but still the same thing. 

I will send back to Novak, but I didn't want to be without a ESC in the meantime. I don't have any spares.


----------



## Crptracer

or8ital said:


> 3 weeks so far on the TC6.1 with no breakage. Think I went 3 months with my original T3 with only a broken rear hub. So sounds like its not bad. Just wanted to make sure the arms weren't made of glass like the Corally RDX.


If you liked the RDX other than the lack of durability the Serpent is alot like it! The serpent is easier to work on than the RDX..plus the parts come in 2's not just 1 like the XRAY..from an engineering stand point and fit and finish the xray is a little better..


----------



## martini13

Goodmorning, and HAPPY EASTER everyone...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I watched the sun come up today with a hot cup of coffee. When you think about what today means...


----------



## darnold

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I watched the sun come up today with a hot cup of coffee. When you think about what today means...


Yep. :thumbsup:


----------



## redrider1940

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Anybody got an average joe brushless speed control for sale? It doesn't need to be programmable.
> 
> I need something for my Novak 25.5. The HAVOC Pro in my VTA/Sportsman car keeps cutting out on me. I've traced the wiring and had no luck. I keep power to the steering servo, just lose the ESC from time to time for a second or two. I could send it back to Novak, but that's not worth the time or hassle.
> 
> PM me if so. Thanks



IndyHobbies you have a PM


----------



## Railroader

Completely non-R/Car or RC related:

I can't remember who I was talking with about Flint, MI (nearest large town where I grew up), but this picture will give you an idea of how bad the city is. This is a neighborhood where about half of the houses are completely gone. Most of them were abandoned homes that were burned down by gangs or crackheads. The ones still standing are horrendous and need to be bulldozed.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My boss is in Detroit working out of that Siemens office. Many areas are really bad up there. There's still nice places, but a lot of bad too.


----------



## Railroader

The residential areas of the actual city of Detroit are similar as the picture I posted above, but the Detroit suburbs are very mixed, from VERY nice to VERY VERY not nice. The downtown entertainment/business areas of Detroit have been brought back to life in recent years and are very nice. Comerica Park and Ford Field are awesome places.


----------



## Railroader

How I am treated at the track. BAD TOUCH!!!


----------



## rcracer1971

Railroader said:


> How I am treated at the track. BAD TOUCH!!!


If you would stop being so dog gone mean.


----------



## Railroader

rcracer1971 said:


> If you would stop being so dog gone mean.


You know, for you I can make an exception.


----------



## martini13

Mr.Brozak was kinda enough to let me build a VTA out of his X-RAYS.So starting Friday Ill be shaking it down,yep with the black-n-gold #13 Camaro. Plan on running it in the GRAND-PRIX. I know Chuck P. and Im sure Cody A. will be running also in the GRAND-PRIX. So if anyone is thinking about it...Sunday Im sure will be a good time to come out...:thumbsup:


----------



## martini13

Railroader said:


> You know, for you I can make an exception.


Your new nick name is LIL BIBBY..


----------



## Kevin Cole

My TC6 finished 2nd in VTAat the 2012 ROAR Nationals...

Maybe I put my hot shoe back in that ride


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> My TC6 finished 2nd in VTAat the 2012 ROAR Nationals...
> 
> Maybe I put my hot shoe back in that ride


I got the body and tires that came off that car in dallas sitting on the shelf, ready to come back out and play........

(and shouldn't that be hot sandle)


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> I got the body and tires that came off that car in dallas sitting on the shelf, ready to come back out and play........
> 
> (and shouldn't that be hot sandle)


Make sure you also have whatever it is you choked on down there... you'll need it.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Make sure you also have whatever it is you choked on down there... you'll need it.


i believe most people refer to that thing i choked on, ahem twice, as "the sweeper"


----------



## rcracer1971

Railroader said:


> You know, for you I can make an exception.
> 
> 
> LOL!
> Thanks tom, I really needed that. I just hope people don't get the wrong idea.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Is anyone from R/Car planning on racing at the USVTA Nationals race at The Track @ Harbor Hobbies this Saturday - April 14, 2012 (http://www.rctech.net/forum/wiscons...es-presents-2012-u-s-vta-scale-nationals.html)?

I would like to go, but not sure at the moment if personal finances will permit me to drive up there by myself. I was planning to get up early on Saturday and make it a 1 day event.


----------



## BadSign

rcracer1971 said:


> Railroader said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, for you I can make an exception.
> 
> 
> LOL!
> Thanks tom, I really needed that. I just hope people don't get the wrong idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Physical contact with Tom is always the wrong idea.
Click to expand...


----------



## martini13

jonesy112 said:


> i believe most people refer to that thing i choked on, ahem twice, as "the sweeper"


I was on X-RAYS web sight. I saw Jonesys name.Look at the 2012 Nats on the X-ray sight. But NO X-RAY behind his name...at least not yet


----------



## regets ama

jonesy112 said:


> i believe most people refer to that thing i choked on, ahem twice, as "the sweeper"


PM to you


----------



## rcracer1971

BadSign said:


> rcracer1971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Physical contact with Tom is always the wrong idea.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
Click to expand...


----------



## rockin_bob13

He "blowed up real good".

I've not seen a TC trashed so badly.


----------



## PDK RACING

I think its time t:wave burn up some foam.


----------



## davidl

PDK RACING said:


> I think its time t:wave burn up some foam.


Are you going to use GroundEffects and a match?:freak:


----------



## Crptracer

Why isn't it Friday already!!! Come On Man!!!


----------



## Crptracer

If any one has a connection to get more of the "Ice" material please let me know!

Thanks


----------



## davidl

Crptracer said:


> If any one has a connection to get more of the "Ice" material please let me know!
> 
> Thanks


 
I have some ice in my freezer. :hat::dude::wave:


----------



## AquaRacer

DavidL you have a PM!!


----------



## Crptracer

davidl said:


> I have some ice in my freezer. :hat::dude::wave:


Ha..Ha


----------



## PDK RACING

davidl said:


> Are you going to use GroundEffects and a match?:freak:


O snap im coming for ya now with bad intentions. Lol


----------



## Kevin Cole

Friday results posted


----------



## martini13

Thanks Kevin :thumbsup:


----------



## INDEED

I'm in need of a c hub carrier for the 417x; does the hobby shop stock any?

If so; hours of operation? Hoping to source one before Friday.

Thanks

Indeed


----------



## martini13

Friday night roll-call...


----------



## martini13

INDEED said:


> I'm in need of a c hub carrier for the 417x; does the hobby shop stock any?
> 
> If so; hours of operation? Hoping to source one before Friday.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Indeed


Tom J (railroader) AKA LIL Bibby..lol. He might.


----------



## Crptracer

martini13 said:


> Friday night roll-call...


How dare you sir, I'm the one that post roll call!

Friday night roll call:



That's how u do it martin!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Crptracer said:


> If any one has a connection to get more of the "Ice" material please let me know!
> 
> Thanks


I only did this because several of you were thinking about doing it. I just took the initiative instead of dreaming about it and thinking about it. Yep, I did it!












Was it worth the effort?


----------



## Crptracer

Gees what has this thread come to^^^


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

No one planning on going to the USVTA Nats? They also racing USGT and Coopers.


----------



## jonesy112

IndyRC_Racer said:


> No one planning on going to the USVTA Nats? They also racing USGT and Coopers.


I may be Brian, but won't know till prolly Friday


----------



## PDK RACING

martini13 said:


> Friday night roll-call...


Maybe 17.5 boost 1/12


----------



## PDK RACING

Crptracer said:


> How dare you sir, I'm the one that post roll call!
> 
> Friday night roll call:
> 
> 
> 
> That's how u do it martin!


Maybe 17.5 boost 1/12


----------



## PDK RACING

Friday night roll call


----------



## PDK RACING

PDK RACING said:


> Friday night roll call


Maybe 17.5 boost 1/12


----------



## Railroader

INDEED said:


> I'm in need of a c hub carrier for the 417x; does the hobby shop stock any?
> 
> If so; hours of operation? Hoping to source one before Friday.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Indeed


I have a couple, what side do you need? L or R? I live in Greenwood if you want to swing by and pick it up.

This is the one you are looking for: Tamiya #54031 and Bill Pennington can order them and get this in a couple days. His prices are excellent. Send him a PM @ wlpjr2 or you can get to his thread from my signature. If you order any, get a few sets!!!


----------



## INDEED

Already placed an order w a diff shop; should be in next week but I was wanting to run Friday. Houston is meeting up w me here in a few.

Appreciate the offer Tom! Ordered several sets so hopefully I won't run into this again.

Indeed


----------



## Railroader

INDEED said:


> Already placed an order w a diff shop; should be in next week but I was wanting to run Friday. Houston is meeting up w me here in a few.
> 
> Appreciate the offer Tom! Ordered several sets so hopefully I won't run into this again.
> 
> Indeed


Anytime! Just let me know if I can help.


----------



## DestructoFox

Friday night roll call? Why hey! I'm in for USGT, just gotta go blow the dust off of it...


----------



## PDK RACING

DestructoFox said:


> Friday night roll call? Why hey! I'm in for USGT, just gotta go blow the dust off of it...


Maybe 17.5 boost 1/12. Lol


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I'm in for Sportsman this week.


----------



## jonesy112

Just to let everyone know, I have a tc6.1 for sale. It has the aluminium screw kit, all the plastic spacers switched to associated aluminium spacers, reflex springs, shock pistons, bladders, shock tower bulkheads, and quite a bit of spare parts (used and new, some in package)

I can sell it anywhere from race ready to a roller, let me know if anyone is interested and how you would like it. 

This is the same car that I set BQ with and finished 2nd in the B main with at nationals, as well as won numerous club races with.

Michael Jones


----------



## Railroader

17.5TC for me!


----------



## AquaRacer

17.5 TC & WGT for me!! Is it Friday yet??


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Just to let everyone know, I have a tc6.1 for sale. It has the aluminium screw kit, all the plastic spacers switched to associated aluminium spacers, reflex springs, shock pistons, bladders, shock tower bulkheads, and quite a bit of spare parts (used and new, some in package)
> 
> I can sell it anywhere from race ready to a roller, let me know if anyone is interested and how you would like it.
> 
> This is the same car that I set BQ with and finished 2nd in the B main with at nationals, as well as won numerous club races with.
> 
> Michael Jones


Suffering from snake bite?

Found about 2 more tenths in the car this evening.... I'll be there Friday :hat:


----------



## martini13

I dont think it was a snake bite, did you see his car? Looked like a pit-bull got a hold of it...


----------



## cwoods34

Maybe it was just overworked trying to keep up with the Serpent and XRAY


----------



## cwoods34

Ah, just remembered Randy stole it from you by less than a second....

But that's why he's my hero.


----------



## martini13

cwoods34 said:


> Maybe it was just overworked trying to keep up with the Serpent and XRAY


Sure it was both,I was slowing Randy down so you could get far enough out in front.:tongue:


----------



## martini13

I think RANDY said JR. was gonna be out Sunday. I think..Thats my hero. I miss not seeing him racing with us.


----------



## martini13

Friday yet...omg come ooooooon.


----------



## martini13

Anyone planning on running VTA Friday.?


----------



## jonesy112

martini13 said:


> I dont think it was a snake bite, did you see his car? Looked like a pit-bull got a hold of it...


I think martins on to something. I see my car tremoring in fear everytime DMX gets played in the shop


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> Sure it was both,I was slowing Randy down so you could get far enough out in front.:tongue:


----------



## Kevin Cole

martini13 said:


> I think RANDY said JR. was gonna be out Sunday. I think..Thats my hero. I miss not seeing him racing with us.


Junior is planning to return to racing on April 29 at the Circle City Grand Prix on the Big Rug.


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin Cole said:


> Junior is planning to return to racing on April 29 at the Circle City Grand Prix on the Big Rug.


Now that's good news...can we get that printed on the flyer?

" The return of JR"


----------



## martini13

Crptracer said:


> Now that's good news...can we get that printed on the flyer?
> 
> " The return of JR"


I like it..


----------



## FrankNitti

Put me down for Sportsman and USGT "Friday roll call" :thumbsup:


----------



## martini13

FrankNitti : PM sent:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

Martini13..
got it, thanks..see you Friday !!!


----------



## martini13

cwoods34 said:


>


That'll be the look on your face on your WEDDING DAY..:tongue::wave:


----------



## martini13

*Cwoods*

Dont beat me up..just kidding...Congrat.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Look for the return of heads up qualifying rather than IFMAR, and lap count mains starting this Friday.

A move back to our "summer" format that we have ran the past couple seasons.

The Sunday format will remain in its current form until we wrap up the current point series.

I'm looking forward to a great summer of racing on The Big Rug, and rest assure the track will remain alive & strong as a change of ownership happens.
The good thing about this move is I will be able to race more, my girls can stay home more often, plus the new ownership has no plans of changing a thing about the top carpet track in the country.

I cant wait for Friday, maybe I can run some laps myself this week.


----------



## smokefan

Martin pm sent your way.


----------



## PDK RACING

Kevin Cole said:


> Look for the return of heads up qualifying rather than IFMAR, and lap count mains starting this Friday.
> 
> A move back to our "summer" format that we have ran the past couple seasons.
> 
> The Sunday format will remain in its current form until we wrap up the current point series.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a great summer of racing on The Big Rug, and rest assure the track will remain alive & strong as a change of ownership happens.
> The good thing about this move is I will be able to race more, my girls can stay home more often, plus the new ownership has no plans of changing a thing about the top carpet track in the country.
> 
> I cant wait for Friday, maybe I can run some laps myself this week.


You sold the track. Who is taking over now. Will 1/12 still be ifmar roar rules?


----------



## Kevin Cole

The track ownership will change over the summer at a undetermined point of time(as of right now). Once I return to full time emplyment and a schedule change is necessary in my life, my involvement will become less, although I will remain a part of track, just at a lesser extent.

The day to day operations of the track, including the schedule, will remain the same, so no need for panic.

There is three groups interested in buying the track in which all are currently involved at the track on a weekly basis, Floyd has the final decision on whom he wants to take over and keep this great place moving forward.

That said, I will not be behind the mic five days a week, although I do plan to continue as my schedule allows. There will be new faces in the Cafe, as Angie & Presley will only return to the track to watch me and our friends race every once and a while.

This change is personally needed for me and my family for two reasons. Financially, the track does not make enough money for me to raise my children and provide for my family at the level I wish to do so. And two, I want my children to have a chance to be involved in sports, girl scouts/boy scouts, and other activites that require time in the evenings and on some weekends.

Once again, NO NEED FOR PANIC, all three of the interested parties of buying the track have much deeper pockets than myself and will make great improvements as well as move forward with what we currently have going on now.

R/CAR is one of the top RC facilities in the country, and one of the few that has consistant attendance numbers compared to other tracks trying to do the same. I get calls weekly this time of year from other track owners wanting advise on boosting their numbers to stay open. That alone is reason enough for folks wating to invest and not change any race scheduling.

Everyone needs to continue to come out and enjoy, nothing will change right away, later in the summer y'all will see some new, yet familiar faces in key spots around the track. That being said, the new ownership will need the strong group of racers/friends/supporters to help in the transition to sustain this great deal we have going on here at R/CAR.

If you have any questions, just talk to me at the track.

As for the format change I mention...it is no different that what we have done every summer the past two years. Round two will always be inverted, total lap races in the mains rather than a 6 ot 8 minute count, and qualifiers are heads up just like the mains.
If you have raced with us in late spring and summer in years past, this is nothing new. If you have _not_ raced with us in late spring & summer in years past...shame on you


----------



## Crptracer

It's almost here! Goin on the tone in less than 30hrs...


----------



## rcracer1971

Crptracer said:


> It's almost here! Goin on the tone in less than 30hrs...


Less than 5. Beeeeeeeeppppppppp. Oh no, and Steve Vaught's car is dead on the line Ladies and Gentleman. It is going no where. Somebody get that car. HURRY! LOL! Sorry Steve, had to pick at ya a bit.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

rcracer1971 said:


> Less than 5. Beeeeeeeeppppppppp. Oh no, and Steve Vaught's car is dead on the line Ladies and Gentleman. It is going no where. Somebody get that car. HURRY! LOL! Sorry Steve, had to pick at ya a bit.:thumbsup:


Shouldn't you be chasing ur tail somewhere?? :tongue:


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I only did this because several of you were thinking about doing it. I just took the initiative instead of dreaming about it and thinking about it. Yep, I did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it worth the effort?


So....You dream of Vanilla Ice?


----------



## Crptracer

Dude.. U just couldn't leave that pic alone could you!..thanks Vanderveen!!


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> So....You dream of Vanilla Ice?


You don't?


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> So....You dream of Vanilla Ice?


i at least check out the hook while the DJ revolves it


----------



## Railroader

Now that the party is jumping
With the bass kicked in, the Vegas are pumpin'
Quick to the point, to the point no fakin'
I'm cooking MC's like a pound of bacon


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> I cant wait for Friday, maybe I can run some laps myself this week.


Ahhh, the silver lining. This is gonna be fun!

GRRRRR: This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between posts. Please try again in 21 seconds.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Now that the party is jumping
> With the bass kicked in, the Vegas are pumpin'
> Quick to the point, to the point no faking
> I'm cooking MC's like a pound of bacon


Umm.. It's Vega's and fakin...Just sayin


----------



## Railroader

What does the Vega posses?

PS: I was an English minor in college.


----------



## smokefan

Crptracer said:


> Umm.. It's Vega's and fakin...Just sayin


So your admitting to knowing the lyrics


----------



## Railroader

and

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/apostrophe


----------



## Crptracer

smokefan said:


> So your admitting to knowing the lyrics


You better believe I know the lyrics!


----------



## Railroader

But not how to use an apostrophe.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> What does the Vega posses?
> 
> PS: I was an English minor in college.


It posses the "pumping"


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> It posses the "pumping"


No, they are committing the "*pumpin*' ". And, I think you mean "*possesses*".

Come on man! You are making this too easy!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Well this has went far enough...I can't wait to run tomorrow.. Mr.Martin and myself will be puttin the layout down tomorrow but it will be down before the doors open and so it will be ready to go..


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> No, they are committing the "*pumpin*' ". And, I think you mean "*possesses*".
> 
> Come on man! You are making this too easy!!!


Blame the phone!!


----------



## Railroader

Dang autocorrect.


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> You don't?





smokefan said:


> So your admitting to knowing the lyrics


Not only do I not dream of Vanilla Ice, I don't know the lyrics either. Now if you want to go back to the late 80's with thrash metal, I'm a freakin' viking- Metallica, Megadeth, Motorhead, Anthrax, Iron Maiden.

Notice my incorrect apostrophe use, grammar nerd.


----------



## cwoods34

A dancing viking.......


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> Not only do I not dream of Vanilla Ice, I don't know the lyrics either. Now if you want to go back to the late 80's with thrash metal, I'm a freakin' viking- Metallica, Megadeth, Motorhead, Anthrax, Iron Maiden.
> 
> Notice my incorrect apostrophe use, grammar nerd.


Next time Brian is on the stand, we are going to play Iron Maiden's "Run to the Hills" a full volume.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

BadSign said:


> Not only do I not dream of Vanilla Ice, I don't know the lyrics either. Now if you want to go back to the late 80's with thrash metal, I'm a freakin' viking- Metallica, Megadeth, Motorhead, Anthrax, Iron Maiden.
> 
> Notice my incorrect apostrophe use, grammar nerd.


All those bands are still alive and kicking Brian.

http://www.ironmaiden.com/

http://www.metallica.com/

http://anthrax.com/

http://www.megadeth.com/home.php

http://www.imotorhead.com/

Maiden will actually be here this summer with Alice Cooper and Megadeth will be here with Lacuna Coil sometime soon. Don't forget Kiss and Motley Crue as well.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Next time Brian is on the stand, we are going to play Iron Maiden's "Run to the Hills" a full volume.


Hell I say play it EVERY heat. The song is good for at least 3 tenths if you are a metalhead of any sort.


----------



## Crptracer

I would like Power Man 5000 " Worlds Collide"


----------



## jonesy112

If we are talking about 80's music, check out this gem. It has everything that made the 80's awesome (or awful) in one 4 minute video






(apparently im not smart enough to figure out how to embed the video directly here)


----------



## Crptracer

I refuse to reckognize 80's music


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> If we are talking about 80's music, check out this gem. It has everything that made the 80's awesome (or awful) in one 4 minute video
> 
> http://youtu.be/_W0iCAa361o
> 
> (apparently im not smart enough to figure out how to embed the video directly here)


I was born in 87 and what is happening in this thread


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> Next time Brian is on the stand, we are going to play Iron Maiden's "Run to the Hills" a full volume.


I'll dance to that.



Here's Chucky! said:


> All those bands are still alive and kicking Brian.
> 
> http://www.ironmaiden.com/
> 
> http://www.metallica.com/
> 
> http://anthrax.com/
> 
> http://www.megadeth.com/home.php
> 
> http://www.imotorhead.com/
> 
> Maiden will actually be here this summer with Alice Cooper and Megadeth will be here with Lacuna Coil sometime soon. Don't forget Kiss and Motley Crue as well.


I saw a commercial for a tour with Motorhead, Anthrax and Slayer together. Now that would be beyond amazing. I loved KISS, but I refuse to recognize them without Frehley. 



cwoods34 said:


> Hell I say play it EVERY heat. The song is good for at least 3 tenths if you are a metalhead of any sort.


That or Ace of Spades. Just sayin'.


----------



## regets ama

*usgt*

i have the perfect song for the amain usgt on an ipod, 8 minutes long, all i need to know is if kevin's pc will take a headphone jack. i promise you will freak out, and i know even Chuck will appreciate it!
plus, i will be so phsych'd you'll all be a lap down from trying to figure out the next frame.

i can dream!

INSPIRE DESIRE


----------



## smokefan

I will admit I listen to most all music. But if push comes to shove I would have to go with Godsmack "Whatever"


----------



## Crptracer

I'll just stick with the the normal dude on the mic!
The smooth stylings of Mr.Kevin"Angie where's my food?"Cole


----------



## Crptracer

It's Finally Here...FRIDAY NIGHT RACING ON THE BIG RUG!!


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> I was born in 87 and what is happening in this thread


which further embraces the notion that nothing good came out of the '80's


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> which further embraces the notion that nothing good came out of the '80's


----------



## redrider1940

regets ama said:


> i have the perfect song for the amain usgt on an ipod, 8 minutes long, all i need to know is if kevin's pc will take a headphone jack. i promise you will freak out, and i know even Chuck will appreciate it!
> plus, i will be so phsych'd you'll all be a lap down from trying to figure out the next frame.
> 
> i can dream!
> 
> INSPIRE DESIRE


I think it should be "Jerry Was a Race Car Driver" from Primus.

He never did win no checkered flag
But he never did come in last


----------



## martini13

T.G.I.F, These weeks seem to be getting longer and longer..


----------



## martini13

cwoods34 said:


>


THE I DO!


cwoods34 said:


>


AND THE WHAT DID I DO..Dont hurt me Cody W.:tongue:


----------



## jonesy112

martini13 said:


> T.G.I.F, These weeks seem to be getting longer and longer..


Thats only because Cody is posting pictures from Dawson's Creek.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> I saw a commercial for a tour with Motorhead, Anthrax and Slayer together. Now that would be beyond amazing. I loved KISS, but I refuse to recognize them without Frehley.


I've been a KISS nut for years. They were my first concert in 1976 in Buffalo (for you younger guys, that's just a few years after Lincoln was assasinated). 

But, when my daughter called me into the living room Monday night to watch them open for "_Dancing with the Stars_" I was not quite sure what to say, or think....:freak:

Ditto on Ace and Peter Criss.


----------



## Crptracer

This thread is going to get shut down due to "lameness".. Let's get back back on "track" gentlemen...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Crptracer said:


> This thread is going to get shut down due to "lameness".. Let's get back back on "track" gentlemen...


OK, OK, I'll paint a KISS car body. Will that do? 

Besides, fast cars and rock music just go together Marty. That is unless you think its too darn loud?


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> You sold the track. Who is taking over now. Will 1/12 still be ifmar roar rules?


I hope so, heads up qualifiing may be ok for VTA but in 1/12........

Steve Dunn


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> Thats only because Cody is posting pictures from Dawson's Creek.


When was Nicholas Cage in Dawson's Creek


----------



## PDK RACING

Damn woke up to a flat tire. Looks like im going to westfield for tires instead of the rug of racing. It is friday the 13 for me.


----------



## cwoods34

PDK RACING said:


> Damn woke up to a flat tire. Looks like im going to westfield for tires instead of the rug of racing. It is friday the 13 for me.


It's Friday the 13th for everyone..... unless there's a new calendrical cycle I'm unaware of.


----------



## rcracer1971

Crptracer said:


> Shouldn't you be chasing ur tail somewhere?? :tongue:


I give up chasing tail years ago bub. There is no future in it. You should have found this out by now. I can't believe you are asking me this. I guess you haven't learned yet! :freak:


----------



## PDK RACING

cwoods34 said:


> It's Friday the 13th for everyone..... unless there's a new calendrical cycle I'm unaware of.


No just me attached to an other object by an incline plane wrapped helically around its axis.


----------



## cwoods34

PDK RACING said:


> No just me attached to an other object by an incline plane wrapped helically around its axis.


Can't tell if.... geometry joke based on a pun, or misreading of my post......


----------



## PDK RACING

cwoods34 said:


> Can't tell if.... geometry joke based on a pun, or misreading of my post......


No joke just another way of saying im screwed.


----------



## Crptracer

Track has been up and ready since 3 and laps are being turned..come on out..


----------



## Crptracer

rcracer1971 said:


> I give up chasing tail years ago bub. There is no future in it. You should have found this out by now. I can't believe you are asking me this. I guess you haven't learned yet! :freak:


That was chasing YOUR TAIL..or you know running in circles or running oval..Duh..Good luck to you tomorrow!


----------



## PDK RACING

Crptracer said:


> Track has been up and ready since 3 and laps are being turned..come on out..


Find me a screwdriver and i will show. Lol If you see steve martin tell him i will call him tomorrow.


----------



## Crptracer

PDK RACING said:


> Find me a screwdriver and i will show. Lol If you see steve martin tell him i will call him tomorrow.


He is sittin right next to me, message delivered!!


----------



## PDK RACING

Thanks buddy.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Crptracer said:


> Now that's good news...can we get that printed on the flyer?
> 
> " The return of JR"


Consider it done! :thumbsup:


----------



## rcracer1971

Crptracer said:


> That was chasing YOUR TAIL..or you know running in circles or running oval..Duh..Good luck to you tomorrow!


Doh. I knew that. LOL!

Thanks and have fun tonight. Put a whoopin on'em.


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I should be down next Fri


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I received a email from Associated tonight. Some of you might be on their email list too. New stuff for the TC6.1 announced. Maybe its news to you, maybe not. Just forwarding if helpful. (I'm a wannaowna TC6.1 guy. Wish I could buy Jonesy's or Mr. Stenger's).

Wish I was racing tonight, but the kids all had too much going on. I'm running on Sunday though!

http://www.teamassociated.com/news/latest_products/841-The_New_TC6.1_Vertical_Ballstud_Bearing_Caps_










Scott


----------



## DestructoFox

Had a blast tonight. That was the craziest USGT main ever, and the qualifiers were fun too with the Le Mans style starts. I gotta say, I'm hooked on the pan car. I just may have to start looking for an actual competition car real soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

The ten minute main was crazy....

I had tunnel vision for awhile during the main trying to play catch up, and I drove some guys a bit harder than necessary. I apologize for doing so.... I never intend to, but sometimes I treat every lap like it's the last one.


----------



## cwoods34

And Vanderveen missed what was easily the best RCAR "soundtrack" to date.....


----------



## BadSign

Well crud...


----------



## BadSign

On a serious note guys, my wife's mother was diagnosed with a non-smoker lung cancer earlier this week. She had surgery Monday to remove one and a half lobes of her right lung (out of 3). She'll be heading home in a few days, and my wife is obviously spending a lot of time with her. Any and all prayers will be graciously accepted.

So with three kids here at home (lord help me), I'll be playing Mr. Mom a lot for a while. If you know my kids, you know we're involved in a lot of things. It looks like racing may be on the shelf for a bit. I've loved racing at R/Car since my first visit. Even the people I _didn't _know were extremely friendly, and it has a great atmosphere. I'll keep up on the board here and continue to send my love towards Tom whenever possible.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

BadSign said:


> On a serious note guys, my wife's mother was diagnosed with a non-smoker lung cancer earlier this week. She had surgery Monday to remove one and a half lobes of her right lung (out of 3). She'll be heading home in a few days, and my wife is obviously spending a lot of time with her. Any and all prayers will be graciously accepted.


Will definitely be keeping all of you in our thoughts.

Hope to see you at the track soon!


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> On a serious note guys, my wife's mother was diagnosed with a non-smoker lung cancer earlier this week. She had surgery Monday to remove one and a half lobes of her right lung (out of 3). She'll be heading home in a few days, and my wife is obviously spending a lot of time with her. Any and all prayers will be graciously accepted.
> 
> So with three kids here at home (lord help me), I'll be playing Mr. Mom a lot for a while. If you know my kids, you know we're involved in a lot of things. It looks like racing may be on the shelf for a bit. I've loved racing at R/Car since my first visit. Even the people I _didn't _know were extremely friendly, and it has a great atmosphere. I'll keep up on the board here and continue to send my love towards Tom whenever possible.


Man sorry to hear that, we will definetly keep you and your family in our prayers! ....don't worry you will dance on the rug again!


----------



## smokefan

Brian we will keep your family in our thoughts.


----------



## Kevin Cole

BadSign said:


> Any and all prayers will be graciously accepted.


Consider it done my friend, prayers o'plenty from Team Cole


----------



## ercwhtsd

cwoods34 said:


> The ten minute main was crazy....
> 
> I had tunnel vision for awhile during the main trying to play catch up,.


Try a 15-20, :thumbsup:, hand goes numb,feet get tingly,back hurts .


----------



## smokefan

Mr Vaught are u racing Fri?


----------



## INDEED

we got a long way to go and a short time to get there!










if anyone sees bufford t justice around tell him to come get some!

Indeed


----------



## Crptracer

smokefan said:


> Mr Vaught are u racing Fri?


Well of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jtsbell

Hope to be down next Sunday to play.


----------



## starrx

kevin or ken miller or who ever may know this

for the grandslam races..(2012/2013 will USGT be offered??
& the same rule as the hurrican

it just popped in my mind so i thought ill ask


----------



## Crptracer

starrx said:


> kevin or ken miller or who ever may know this
> 
> for the grandslam races..(2012/2013 will USGT be offered??
> & the same rule as the hurrican
> 
> it just popped in my mind so i thought ill ask


I'm niether ken nor Kevin, but I'm 98% sure it will be in the hurricane but not sure about the slam.


----------



## smokefan

K we will see u Fri then


----------



## starrx

Crptracer said:


> I'm niether ken nor Kevin, but I'm 98% sure it will be in the hurricane but not sure about the slam.


i know last year i talk to ken about it..(usgt add to the slam)..he said that was an ideal

i think it would be a good showing for usgt.. as vta is dropping off


----------



## martini13

BIG THANKS to the South Bend guys coming down, it was a good time. See you guys April 29 or maybe sooner.


----------



## martini13

To everyone that runs 17.5 at R/CAR, be on the look out for Mr.Reese. He picked up a TC6 from Steger. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## martini13

STARRX, where you been?


----------



## starrx

martini13 said:


> STARRX, where you been?


chillin...i plan on coming on the 29th:thumbsup:...usgt & 17.5..or vta i havent ran that class in a while

i have to come with the return of JR!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

The guys at the track today were actually from Michigan.

Seems ashame we have more guys show up on Sundays that drive from other states than we do our local guys to their "home track".

Thanks for another fun Sunday racers, very light numbers. If everyone wants to keep Sundays on the schedule, it would be wise to come out and race.

Several of our "home track" guys have shown up very little this season, thanks to those who have.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Had fun hanging out at R/Car today. Thanks to Scott Black for letting me run his TC3 during qualifiying - it was probably the fastest VTA on the track today. Glad to see more people bringing out their VTA cars.


----------



## Crptracer

Dang it wish I could've made it back up there to race Sunday! Thursday night practice this week and next I believe..


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Had fun hanging out at R/Car today. Thanks to Scott Black for letting me run his TC3 during qualifiying - it was probably the fastest VTA on the track today. Glad to see more people bringing out their VTA cars.


It was the fastest due to the super-whammy-kack speed control I purchased from Mr. Steger and the the master-wrenching/tuning and mo-jo I received from you Mr. Smith! 

Seriously, thanks for your help. I sure appreciate it. Now if we can just get that auto-adjust track wall system in place that gets out of the way when I cut a corner to close, I'm set!


----------



## racer357

Anyone looking for a turn key 17.5 12th scale? I have a crc Gen XL with a tekin RS, Savoxx servo, Thunder power 65c 1s lipo, life reciver pack, I forget which motor, and a box of spare parts and tires, it has a spectrum micro reciever in it. Bind and race.

Anyone who knows me knows this car is top shelf.

600.00 firm.

paypal or CASH.


----------



## scootr117

I will most likely be there the 29th for the trophy race.... for WGT. I understand it hasn't been ran since the last time I made it over. Chuck always seems to have his with him ...who else is up for the class??


----------



## Railroader

My Tamiya gear diff *FINALLY* arrived. I can race again! Note to anyone wanting to race Tamiya: have a spare car to race with or at least a spare of every part for your car.

I'll be there Friday to race 17.5TC!


----------



## smokefan

Oh yea good to see Tom gonna make it for 17.5 for this Fri


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Consider it done! :thumbsup:


 
There is a typo on this flyer. Jr's name is spelled Jr. instead of J.R. Just thought I would help.


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Oh yea good to see Tom gonna make it for 17.5 for this Fri


My diff gave out on me a couple weeks ago, I wastrying to run a ball diff up front and it just wasn't cutting it. I kept having to retighten it every run. I need to score some 500k oil for the front gear diff though. Last Friday I shot target competition pistols with a friend. Then Sunday I was making the transition to third shift and was trying to sleep.

It'll be great to get back on the track with the paragon fumes.


----------



## Kevin Cole

We have a group of WGT's that run every Friday, I'm sure they will show up for the trophy race.


----------



## AquaRacer

I plan on being there for the Trophy race for WGT. I am pretty sure Rusty will be but can not say for sure if Kenyan or Dave will be.


----------



## redrider1940

AquaRacer said:


> I plan on being there for the Trophy race for WGT. I am pretty sure Rusty will be but can not say for sure if Kenyan or Dave will be.


I hope to be there for 1/12 and WGT.

-Kenyon


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Jonesy's Red Bull bodies look better than this! Not that this guy's car/paint doesn't look nice, I just like Jonesy's way of doing them better. 










http://www.prolineracing.com/blog/pro-line-announces-the-readers-rides-winner-10/


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

davidl said:


> There is a typo on this flyer. Jr's name is spelled Jr. instead of J.R. Just thought I would help.


Ok, OK, I fixed it!










Here's the .PDF version. Kevin changed the pricing too on the additional classes. 

Now you guys need to go around central Indiana and remove and replace all of the old flyers with the new ones from the telephone poles, windows and bulletin boards you put them on! 

http://www.rcarindy.com/2012CircleCityGrandPrixRevised.pdf


----------



## martini13

*thursday is on road practice*


----------



## PDK RACING

martini13 said:


> *thursday is on road practice*


You going? I am thinking about it. I have a busy weekend of cabinet installing


----------



## smokefan

Is it Fri yet


----------



## martini13

smokefan said:


> is it fri yet


no kidding


----------



## martini13

ON-ROAD PRACTICE TOMARROW(THURSDAY) 5$. DOORS OPEN @ 4:00pm CLOSE @ 10:00pm....


----------



## martini13

Its like a ghost town in here.....


----------



## martini13

tumbleweeds....


----------



## AquaRacer

Are u chasing them around?!? :wave:


----------



## Crptracer

Practice tonight..track was setup yesterday..so it's primed and ready to go..


----------



## jonesy112

well in lack of going to cleveland this weekend, Ill be there with my mod TC. Lets see how much more I can bend on the 6.1


----------



## Crptracer

jonesy112 said:


> well in lack of going to cleveland this weekend, Ill be there with my mod TC. Lets see how much more I can bend on the 6.1


In lack of? As in your not going?


----------



## jonesy112

Crptracer said:


> In lack of? As in your not going?


Correct. No Cleveland for me. But I'll be at rcar all weekend


----------



## DestructoFox

Anyone have a 10.5 brushless motor or ballistic stator they'd be willing to part with?


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I'm in Friday for Sportsman!


----------



## smokefan

What time will the doors be open Fri? Kyle and I will be in Indy early.


----------



## Railroader

Looking forward to tomorrow! Feels like it's been months since I was able to race.

I might have a couple guys from work interested in racing, I'm taking my car into work tonight to show them.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Feels like it's been months since I was able to race.


Preachin' to the choir, my friend!


----------



## FrankNitti

Put me down for sportsman :thumbsup:


----------



## martini13

smokefan said:


> What time will the doors be open Fri? Kyle and I will be in Indy early.


Doors open at 4pm, but Ill probably be there around 3:30ish-3:45ish..


----------



## martini13

FrankNitti said:


> Put me down for sportsman :thumbsup:


What NO USGT???


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I think I have an old Novak 4300 SS motor somewhere (10.5). If I find it I will have it at the track on Friday.


----------



## starrx

mike jones!! who?? mike jones!!
you got pm:wave:


----------



## davidl

DestructoFox said:


> Anyone have a 10.5 brushless motor or ballistic stator they'd be willing to part with?


Yes, I have a LRP X-11 10.5 brushless motor that is available.


----------



## bpalmer

Thinking there may be a road trip in order for Sunday.Have to work Friday and Saturday,find the time to mow the rain forest that is my yard. And go out for family movie nite on Saturday. I am betting it can all be done...just wish my new chassis was together already....


----------



## Crptracer

bpalmer said:


> Thinking there may be a road trip in order for Sunday.Have to work Friday and Saturday,find the time to mow the rain forest that is my yard. And go out for family movie nite on Saturday. I am betting it can all be done...just wish my new chassis was together already....


No exscuses...come on over


----------



## FrankNitti

martini13 said:


> What NO USGT???


Had a slight mishap last Sunday  and waiting on parts to come in....
if Mr. Postman stops by Fri\Sat I'll be back in action on Sunday.


----------



## AquaRacer

It's FRIDAY and less than 12 hours until another awesome night of racing at RCAR!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Railroader

FrankNitti said:


> Had a slight mishap last Sunday  and waiting on parts to come in....
> if Mr. Postman stops by FriSat I'll be back in action on Sunday.


What parts are you needing? I'm sure someone could hook you up with a loaner or a freebie. We are "play it forwards" kind of people.

Plus I want to reduce the number of excuses you have for not running USGT.


----------



## Railroader

Took my car into work last night and did some tuning. There's nothing quite like getting paid to work on your RC cars!


----------



## FrankNitti

Railroader said:


> What parts are you needing? I'm sure someone could hook you up with a loaner or a freebie. We are "play it forwards" kind of people.
> 
> Plus I want to reduce the number of excuses you have for not running USGT.


I had enough parts on hand to get it back running, but decided to replace (upgrade) a few more parts since it was apart anyway. I'll be back in action Sunday in USGT.
I plan on running Sportsman for the trophy race so the I'm using the extra tack time (working on one car) to get dailed in.


----------



## smokefan

Can someone loan me a charger for tonight or help keep batt charged so Kyle can run usgt tonight


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Can someone loan me a charger for tonight or help keep batt charged so Kyle can run usgt tonight


I have a spare Ice charger.


----------



## DestructoFox

Woohoo, Friday is here and sign me up for more high-flyin' USGT action! :thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

Railroader said:


> I have a spare Ice charger.


K cool will see u at the track


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Wish I could come race tonight. Too many kid things going on this evening. Still, I dedicate this piece of music to the RCAR racers... There is no video, only sound. Kevin can play this prior to the Mains...


----------



## RustyS

The grandson thought my car was to dirty and dunked it in the lake. Might not have been so bad if i knew about it before it came fish structure for 4 days. Gotta disassemble the electronics and hope nothing got screwed up.


----------



## bpalmer

A snail painted a big bright red s on the side of his new touring car. why would he do that you ask ?

So people would say ....


wait for it....

look at that ESCARGO !


----------



## bpalmer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Wish I could come race tonight. Too many kid things going on this evening. Still, I dedicate this piece of music to the RCAR racers... There is no video, only sound. Kevin can play this prior to the Mains...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOUsbtUrXHk


WOW that was really bad....

don't think much about your fellow racers eh ?

i will be up on sunday...with that being said i will dedicate this song to you and railroader ! ;0)


----------



## cwoods34

TQ and fast lap 3 weeks counting.....

SERPENT! Lovin' it!

Good to see Dominic with a TC to call his own..... and a fast one at that.


----------



## Railroader

That was the most fun I have ever had RC racing. Lap racing is a blast. My knees and hands were shaking like crazy the whole race. Kyle would NOT relent a inch. He for sure had the faster car, I got lucky and missed less boards than he did.

17.5 is a blast, and I can't wait to get a USGT car set back up. 

I love racing at the best RC track on the planet.


----------



## smokefan

Plus one on the best rc track and the best racers around. It's going to be fun at the circle city grand prix next Sunday. Kyle and i will see u all then.


----------



## RCARracer8

Hey guys it's Kyle Barton, I had an absolute blast last night especially in the B main of 17.5 running with TJ and again in the A running his car against Steger. Can't wait for the trophy race!!


----------



## Railroader

RCARracer8 said:


> Hey guys it's Kyle Barton, I had an absolute blast last night especially in the B main of 17.5 running with TJ and again in the A running his car against Steger. Can't wait for the trophy race!!


Best racing EVAR!!!1

I'll have a very hard time keeping up with you when you run that RevTech battery. 

If you beat me too badly It'll be repo'd!


----------



## RCARracer8

Tom you just better make sure you bring your A game for the B!  next Sunday will be an exciting one for sure!


----------



## Crptracer

If anyone is interested in a serpent let me know I have found a used roller a guy is wanting to sale...$375.00 roller no shipping as I'm buying some of his other items. Let me know


----------



## martini13

Capton Jack you Cody gonna make it down this Sunday?????


----------



## Crptracer

Well even though I had some bad luck Friday night and I was exhausted from work, I can at least hold on to the glory of an 11.1 fast lap! I was gonna be there today but I am wore out! I heard back from Cody Armes there gonna try to make it down next Sunday Cody has been goin in at 3am and Workin till noon..


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer said:


> Well even though I had some bad luck Friday night and I was exhausted from work, I can at least hold on to the glory of an 11.1 fast lap! I was gonna be there today but I am wore out! I heard back from Cody Armes there gonna try to make it down next Sunday Cody has been goin in at 3am and Workin till noon..


Steve, I trying to make it next week to race with you guys. I miss you at the gate this weekend it was a fun race.


----------



## Crptracer

mrbighead said:


> Steve, I trying to make it next week to race with you guys. I miss you at the gate this weekend it was a fun race.


Well couldn't get out of work..I thought you weren't goin either? It would be awesome if you could make it down next weekend!! Ill make a deal with ya you come down next weekend and I'll come up in June if you can tell me when would be a good time!


----------



## martini13

Today was alot of fun. Its always a good time to run with Kyle W., John C., and Bob P. Glad to see you guys out. I was a little surprised not to see the sneaky snakes (Serpents) at the track..lol..See everyone next week.:wave:


----------



## Brian Johnson

Hello guys, 

I came up a couple of times early this year with a couple other guys from Lexington, Ky. Are you guys still racing TC 17.5 spec indoors or have you moved outdoors? We are thinking about coming up to race soon.
(Outdoor onroad would be a blast)
Brian


----------



## Crptracer

martini13 said:


> Today was alot of fun. Its always a good time to run with Kyle W., John C., and Bob P. Glad to see you guys out. I was a little surprised not to see the sneaky snakes (Serpents) at the track..lol..See everyone next week.:wave:


Well wish I could have made it..But man I was exhausted Friday and went everywhere with the kids on Saturday.. I slept till 7:00am this morning that's like 3 hrs of sleeping in for me.. But stayed home to relax and repair the car! But I'm in for thurs,fri and Sunday next weekend!!


----------



## bpalmer

martini13 said:


> Today was alot of fun. Its always a good time to run with Kyle W., John C., and Bob P. Glad to see you guys out. I was a little surprised not to see the sneaky snakes (Serpents) at the track..lol..See everyone next week.:wave:


 It was a great day at the track, bummed i broke in the a-main but super stoked that i even made the A ....see you all in a week ! And tell Kevin, Homer says hey...


----------



## martini13

Brian Johnson said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I came up a couple of times early this year with a couple other guys from Lexington, Ky. Are you guys still racing TC 17.5 spec indoors or have you moved outdoors? We are thinking about coming up to race soon.
> (Outdoor onroad would be a blast)
> Brian


Where still in side. We have the Grand-Prix race April 29th. The Hobby Shop over in Ohio is running outside. If you guys can make it the 29th its gonna be a great time. Yea we still have the 17.5 spec class its pretty strong still.


----------



## Brian Johnson

I don't think we can make it up next week, it is a bit to soon. The Ohio outdoor track you are talking about, is that Dayton area? I think Jr. told me about it. 
We will try to be up soon.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Had a lot of fun today racing VTA/Sportsman. Don't care if/where I finish if I can spend the whole race trying to find a way to cleanly pass the car in front.

One of these days I'll figure out how to get my other cars to handle as well as my VTA has been the past month.


----------



## martini13

Brian Johnson said:


> I don't think we can make it up next week, it is a bit to soon. The Ohio outdoor track you are talking about, is that Dayton area? I think Jr. told me about it.
> We will try to be up soon.


Yea I believe it is Dayton, If Jr mentioned it Im sure it is. Randy Castle runs the show there.Ive been told its top notch.


----------



## Brian Johnson

I think Dayton is a bit to much of a drive from Lexington. I will let my friends know you guys are running strong indoors. We will try to be up soon. I will make a post when we are coming up. Thanks for the info.


----------



## martini13

The GRAND-PRIX race is also the return of JR.


----------



## martini13

Hope he can still make it..


----------



## starrx

martini13 said:


> Hope he can still make it..


O!! WE PLAN ON MAKING IT:thumbsup:


----------



## martini13

starrx said:


> O!! WE PLAN ON MAKING IT:thumbsup:


Glad to hear it. (or see it).:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I enjoyed yesterday racing too. Glad I could be there so that I can give all you guys someone to pass. 

I am actually a really, really good driver. I just slow down on purpose because it brings joy to others. A ya, that's the ticket!


----------



## Kevin Cole

I should get the Winter Points Series plaques from Gerry this weekend when he brings me the Circle City Grand Prix stuff.

Sorry for the delay, he has had lot going on with health issues in his family, and the list of names to personalize the plaques was lost in an email at one point.

Everything should be good for delivery this weekend.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Don't forget about the FREE Concourse competition for this weekends race. Get a new body painted up, the only requirement is that you run the body in The Circle City Grand Prix.
*** Cash Award and Trophy for the Winner ****


----------



## BATTMAN

where is the flyer for this race?


----------



## Crptracer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Consider it done! :thumbsup:


Here ya go


----------



## jonesy112

BATTMAN said:


> where is the flyer for this race?


Just to let you know myron, the flyer has a misprint on it. Its 10$ for the second class, not 15$. You going to make it up?


----------



## BATTMAN

jonesy112 said:


> Just to let you know myron, the flyer has a misprint on it. Its 10$ for the second class, not 15$. You going to make it up?


My wife B-day is Thursday....Im working on spoiling her all week so a trip to Indy wont seem , selfish...lol...maybe I can get her to shop in Indy


----------



## jonesy112

BATTMAN said:


> My wife B-day is Thursday....Im working on spoiling her all week so a trip to Indy wont seem , selfish...lol...maybe I can get her to shop in Indy


youre a smart man myron lol


----------



## TrickyOne

What is the tire rule for USGT? Solaris or is it Treaded tires? Thanks...there should be about 3 or more of us from up north coming down as well.


----------



## starrx

BATTMAN said:


> where is the flyer for this race?


WHY!! ARE YOU COMING??:drunk:


----------



## jonesy112

TrickyOne said:


> What is the tire rule for USGT? Solaris or is it Treaded tires? Thanks...there should be about 3 or more of us from up north coming down as well.


I am about 99.9% sure it will be Solaris tires. It's what we have ran all year and would not expect a change from that for this weekend. 

Who all is planning on coming down with you this weekend Kevin.


----------



## starrx

TrickyOne said:


> What is the tire rule for USGT? Solaris or is it Treaded tires? Thanks...there should be about 3 or more of us from up north coming down as well.


Solaris & on the 1st page it say you can run x-patterns..but i dont know since its a trophy race


----------



## starrx

TrickyOne said:


> What is the tire rule for USGT? Solaris or is it Treaded tires? Thanks...there should be about 3 or more of us from up north coming down as well.


Solaris & on the 1st page it say you can run x-patterns..but i dont know since its a trophy race


----------



## TrickyOne

jonesy112 said:


> I am about 99.9% sure it will be Solaris tires. It's what we have ran all year and would not expect a change from that for this weekend.
> 
> Who all is planning on coming down with you this weekend Kevin.


Thanks just want to know what tires to bring....

Rich Murphy and myself for sure....maybe Josh H and I talked to Rob about it but idk if he is in or not just yet.....Im not sure if any other locals will be coming or not.



starrx said:


> Solaris & on the 1st page it say you can run x-patterns..but i dont know since its a trophy race


Thanks!


----------



## BATTMAN

starrx said:


> WHY!! ARE YOU COMING??:drunk:


just to put you down a lap...j/k...Im talking to her now...cool thing is I needed the flyer to hang-up on my board so she would see it and ask...

fingers crossed...really want to get up there, I truly enjoy the Indy crowd and track

count me in for VTA and USGT and even TC if possible


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> I am about 99.9% sure it will be Solaris tires. It's what we have ran all year and would not expect a change from that for this weekend.
> 
> Who all is planning on coming down with you this weekend Kevin.


Though x-patterns are allowed. They are just at a HUGE disadvantage to the Solaris tires.


----------



## martini13

BATTMAN said:


> just to put you down a lap...j/k...Im talking to her now...cool thing is I needed the flyer to hang-up on my board so she would see it and ask...
> 
> fingers crossed...really want to get up there, I truly enjoy the Indy crowd and track
> 
> count me in for VTA and USGT and even TC if possible


cool. someone else that isnt scared to take on 3classes


----------



## starrx

:thumbsup:


BATTMAN said:


> just to put you down a lap...j/k...Im talking to her now...cool thing is I needed the flyer to hang-up on my board so she would see it and ask...
> 
> fingers crossed...really want to get up there, I truly enjoy the Indy crowd and track
> 
> count me in for VTA and USGT and even TC if possible


put me a lap down now thats just mean...hope to see you:thumbsup:


----------



## BATTMAN

Railroader said:


> Though x-patterns are allowed. They are just at a HUGE disadvantage to the Solaris tires.


Ill bring mine..I like the Xpatterns....but will the Solaris be in stock at the track?....

also are solaris for TC as well?


----------



## BATTMAN

martini13 said:


> cool. someone else that isnt scared to take on 3classes


If I get there...I better make the most of it


----------



## Crptracer

Man this looks to be a packed event!! I really appreciate seeing all you guys traveling to race at the Big Rug! It's going to be outstanding and the Cole Family always put on a good event!


----------



## Crptracer

There was an issue for our hobby shop on getting the Solaris tires not sure if it was resolved or not...as far as TC jaco,sweeps etc..not sure if there would be an issue with Solaris or not..


----------



## starrx

Crptracer said:


> There was an issue for our hobby shop on getting the Solaris tires not sure if it was resolved or not...as far as TC jaco,sweeps etc..not sure if there would be an issue with Solaris or not..


i hope yall gonna have some solaris med...i need a set bad


----------



## Railroader

BATTMAN said:


> Ill bring mine..I like the Xpatterns....but will the Solaris be in stock at the track?....
> 
> also are solaris for TC as well?


Yup, Solaris are legal in all the TC classes at r/car.


----------



## Railroader

starrx said:


> i hope yall gonna have some solaris med...i need a set bad


You can ask Bill directly. A link to his thread on HT is in my signature.


----------



## Crptracer

starrx said:


> i hope yall gonna have some solaris med...i need a set bad


I have located you a loaner set if all else fails..


----------



## martini13

BATTMAN said:


> If I get there...I better make the most of it


That make 3 that are running 3...That I know of..:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

I also have a loaner set someone can use if need be.


----------



## regets ama

*tires*

it would be rather prudent to search for some loaners this weekend, Bill was out of solaris and sweeps, HTUSA was out of the same.

wondering if cody went to cleveland with that hot serpent, any idea on a link to the results would be appreciated.

looking forward to this weekend and some (hopefully) good b-main experiences and a REAL paint job on a TC from Jonesy.


----------



## starrx

Crptracer said:


> I have located you a loaner set if all else fails..


thanks thats great
with out the tires ill will have to run sportsmen or vta & hack on them guys


----------



## Crptracer

regets ama said:


> it would be rather prudent to search for some loaners this weekend, Bill was out of solaris and sweeps, HTUSA was out of the same.
> 
> wondering if cody went to cleveland with that hot serpent, any idea on a link to the results would be appreciated.
> 
> looking forward to this weekend and some (hopefully) good b-main experiences and a REAL paint job on a TC from Jonesy.


Nope no one went to Cleveland, wish I did sounded like it was a blast! Results are at RC50.com.. There is a link on the regional thread..


----------



## MicroRacerM18

regets ama said:


> it would be rather prudent to search for some loaners this weekend, Bill was out of solaris and sweeps, HTUSA was out of the same.


I really need a new set of sweeps. I was hoping to pick them up on Friday.


----------



## bpalmer

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I really need a new set of sweeps. I was hoping to pick them up on Friday.


Randy has sweeps if you can wait till Sunday, he may also be bringinging some solaris....you would have to call him tho


----------



## Kevin Cole

Most Hobby Shops are indeed having problems getting tires right now.

If at all possible, Bill will get what they will ship him by the event.

I have ask Randy to bring anything he can considering the national shortage of some types of tires.

Regardless, this will be a great event to wrap up the season.


----------



## dragrace

Crptracer said:


> Nope no one went to Cleveland, wish I did sounded like it was a blast! Results are at RC50.com.. There is a link on the regional thread..


I went!!!

Steve Dunn


----------



## wlpjr2

BATTMAN said:


> Ill bring mine..I like the Xpatterns....but will the Solaris be in stock at the track?....
> 
> also are solaris for TC as well?



I will not have Solaris this weekend, I was told the 4th they were in stock and would be shipped. Finally today the news came I suspected all along, Mike doesn't even know when anymore are due in. I did get a hold of three sets of 30 and 1 set of 32 sweeps. 

Bring cash this weekend, the credit card company has double billed two customers and it will not be used until Intuit figures out why this is happening.


----------



## Railroader

wlpjr2 said:


> I will not have Solaris this weekend, I was told the 4th they were in stock and would be shipped. Finally today the news came I suspected all along, Mike doesn't even know when anymore are due in. I did get a hold of three sets of 30 and 1 set of 32 sweeps.
> 
> Bring cash this weekend, the credit card company has double billed two customers and it will not be used until Intuit figures out why this is happening.


There was no doubt that you were trying to score some for us. :thumbsup:

As difficult as it is explaining "Pennington's Hobby" on the bank statements to my wife, double billing would probably cause the sponsers to pull the team entirely. :freak:

I am very desperately looking forward to this Sunday. I'll be sleepy at work that evening, but well worth it!


----------



## smokefan

I hope my wifes card wasn't one, I better take a look to make sure.


----------



## martini13

Ill bring my used tires, if anyone wants to use or buy.


----------



## BATTMAN

starrx said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> put me a lap down now thats just mean...hope to see you:thumbsup:


Im playing...my GT car was way off at the Scale Nats, compared to Snowbirds..but my VTA is on time and very ready....

Im in beg mode now...taking her car shopping...lol


----------



## BATTMAN

wlpjr2 said:


> I will not have Solaris this weekend, I was told the 4th they were in stock and would be shipped. Finally today the news came I suspected all along, Mike doesn't even know when anymore are due in. I did get a hold of three sets of 30 and 1 set of 32 sweeps.
> 
> Bring cash this weekend, the credit card company has double billed two customers and it will not be used until Intuit figures out why this is happening.


Thats cool..Ive got about 4 sets of Jacos from the Birds I can use...thanks and hope to cya there


----------



## starrx

martini13 said:


> Ill bring my used tires, if anyone wants to use or buy.


i may need to borrow a set


----------



## martini13

Starrx, you have PM..:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I was able to get some airbrush time last night finally (our house has been busy!). This is a new body for David F., our Sportsman class dominator. He's going to run it this weekend I hope. I just have to meet up with him now to get it to him before the weekend. HPI 350Z Nismo (190mm) body. I like this one best for USGT too. That back wing really pushes down.


----------



## starrx

martini13 said:


> Starrx, you have PM..:thumbsup:


u got pm:thumbsup:


----------



## scootr117

Are the pan car classes open speedo?? as in NON BLINKY?


----------



## Kevin Cole

scootr117 said:


> Are the pan car classes open speedo?? as in NON BLINKY?


yes...as they always are:thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

As it stands right mow I plan on being there on Sun for WGT and VTA.


----------



## starrx

ok i havent ran vta in along while...what are the rules...(cant remember)
1550??
any 25.5 or still novak??
any esc in blinky..(roar)..or usvta esc

i just know alot of clubs run different rules


----------



## BATTMAN

starrx said:


> ok i havent ran vta in along while...what are the rules...(cant remember)
> 1550??
> any 25.5 or still novak??
> any esc in blinky..(roar)..or usvta esc
> 
> i just know alot of clubs run different rules


I run US VTA rules...Novak 25.5 and US VTA esc list

I would think its US VTA, but not sure....

also, I just noticed this race is on a Sunday....will there be any practice Fri or Sat?...and what time...?...thanks


----------



## Crptracer

BATTMAN said:


> I run US VTA rules...Novak 25.5 and US VTA esc list
> 
> I would think its US VTA, but not sure....
> 
> also, I just noticed this race is on a Sunday....will there be any practice Fri or Sat?...and what time...?...thanks


Friday will be our regularly scheduled onroad program:doors open at 4:00 and racing at 7:00 2 heats and a main.. Our onroad practice is Thursday from 4:00 to 10:00..layout will basically be the same to get a groove down..plus our oval program runs on Saturday..


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Sounds like finding tires to run this weekend won't be a problem!

I plan to be there Friday and Sunday!


----------



## Crptracer

dragrace said:


> I went!!!
> 
> Steve Dunn


My bad I was referring to those he spoke of in his post..


----------



## smokefan

Looking like Sunday is going to be a good time. Kyle and i will be running 17.5. I will bring our tires from the usgt car incase someone needs to borrow a set.


----------



## Crptracer

Hope we pack the place this Sunday!!! I'm can't wait to get on the track! Mr. Martin and myself will be putting the layout down tomorrow! Practice night this Thursday!!


----------



## wlpjr2

*Solaris Tires*

Mike called today, he shipped 5 sets of white and 5 sets of black Solaris tires.


----------



## martini13

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I was able to get some airbrush time last night finally (our house has been busy!). This is a new body for David F., our Sportsman class dominator. He's going to run it this weekend I hope. I just have to meet up with him now to get it to him before the weekend. HPI 350Z Nismo (190mm) body. I like this one best for USGT too. That back wing really pushes down.


I got to hand it to you, that is COOL


----------



## charlie2755

There's your concourse winner! Great job Scott! They keep getting better!


----------



## FrankNitti

If Anyone (Kevin) has a R/Car Indy sticker I could use one to go on the new masterpiece by Scott B.. Just saying :thumbsup:


----------



## starrx

wlpjr2 said:


> Mike called today, he shipped 5 sets of white and 5 sets of black Solaris tires.


i will take a pair of whites
this is von:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

FrankNitti said:


> If Anyone (Kevin) has a R/Car Indy sticker I could use one to go on the new masterpiece by Scott B.. Just saying :thumbsup:


I'm not sure if I have anymore at the track, but Mike is getting some other graphics done for me, so maybe he can hook us up.


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> I'm not sure if I have anymore at the track, but Mike is getting some other graphics done for me, so maybe he can hook us up.


Consider it done. I'll have some more this weekend


----------



## FrankNitti

Kevin Cole said:


> I'm not sure if I have anymore at the track, but Mike is getting some other graphics done for me, so maybe he can hook us up.


Sounds good, would like to have one to put on for Sunday's race..
Thanks Kevin


----------



## FrankNitti

jonesy112 said:


> Consider it done. I'll have some more this weekend


Thanks Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Well, my car (1:1 scale) is out of commission. Depending on what is wrong I may or may not make it this Sunday.


----------



## Crptracer

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Well, my car (1:1 scale) is out of commission. Depending on what is wrong I may or may not make it this Sunday.


I can pick u up sir.. But it would be early


----------



## Crptracer

Layout is down and ready!!!

Completed by: SS Designs inc.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Will have my VTA ready for Sunday. Now just to get motivated to glue some tires and paint a body...


----------



## smokefan

Is it Sunday yet


----------



## martini13

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Will have my VTA ready for Sunday. Now just to get motivated to glue some tires and paint a body...


Chuck and I were gonna put some laps down Friday in VTA, didnt know if you were gonna make it out Friday..


----------



## martini13

*IF YOU HAVENT HEARD BIG RACE AT R/CAR SUNDAY APRIL 29th (this Sunday)*


----------



## martini13

The track will be open today at 4pm for practice..


----------



## JCarr20142

Is it gonna be the same layout this sunday as it was last sunday?


----------



## Crptracer

JCarr20142 said:


> Is it gonna be the same layout this sunday as it was last sunday?


Yes with minor tweaks...it has helped us keep traction up and with it being a open and flowing layout it's perfect for all levels of racers. There are plenty of passing areas and enough space for two and three wide racing...should be awesome for some VTA action


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

martini13 said:


> Chuck and I were gonna put some laps down Friday in VTA, didnt know if you were gonna make it out Friday..


I plan to come out Friday night this week since I wil miss Sunday. I'll have my "Smith-Tweeked" TC3 with me. I assume we will run VTA's in Sportsman that night? 

Its got the _CAZILLA_ body on it right now. Still my favorite! Nope, not VTA legal. Not at all! 

Guys that run up on me have launched off the track before due to that swooping rear trunk!










*This body is from Parma and is based upon the real "Cadzilla" car owned by ZZTop guitarist Billy Gibbons:


----------



## Crptracer

Scott VTA with sportsman will be at Kevin's discretion it will most likely depend on how many show but I think it's awesome racing when there all together, given our sportsman guys are very clean racers...


----------



## starrx

martini13 said:


> Chuck and I were gonna put some laps down Friday in VTA, didnt know if you were gonna make it out Friday..


what classes r u running sunday?
i just wanna make sure ill have a chance to hack on u:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

starrx said:


> what classes r u running sunday?
> i just wanna make sure ill have a chance to hack on u:thumbsup:


He will run 17.5,gt and vta


----------



## rcracer1971

If anybody needs a good laugh, check this out!


----------



## rcracer1971

He has a history of outrunning the police. check out the end of the video.


----------



## Crptracer

Speed passion Cirtix $50


----------



## Crptracer

Clint..where you at? R u gonna ever come back and race?


----------



## martini13

Friday night racing, doors open at 4pm racing starts at 7pm. 2-heats and the main.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Only $10 too!*


----------



## FrankNitti

Had a great time at practice Thursday night, special thanks to cwoods for helping me set up my car (actually he did the wrenching and I watched and took notes) not only did he take the time to work on my car but he explained the adjustments he made and how they would effect the handling of the car, I'm looking forward to racing Friday night and the trophy race on Sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13

I just recieved the Solaris order. Plenty-o-tires available.

Sweep kittys should be on hand next week.


----------



## martini13

_ITS FRIDAY..:roll:_


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The flyer shows all the classes planned for _Sunday's Circle City Grand Prix_. 










Follow this link if you want a .PDF you can print: http://www.rcarindy.com/2012CircleCityGrandPrixRevised.pdf

I'm going to come tonight since I can't race Sunday. Got my car loaded with my zoom-zoom stuff! Now, if I can just sneek out of work a little early today...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Actually, I think I like this one better....


----------



## DestructoFox

I won't be there tonight, but I will be there Sunday. See everyone then!


----------



## regets ama

*friday event*

thanks again to steve and steve for all the track work, building/teardown/rebuilding.

it was a great night for spectating. every main event had close racing, sometimes for 1st vs 2nd and sometimes for 7th vs 8th.

congratulations to Dominic for his first TC a-main win in 17.5, a really fine performance. how old is that D3 anway and can just anyone borrow it?

one more TC win by a switch over 1/12 scale driver and i KNOW i will convert david lee as well.

i hope to see sunday with the same amount of close racing and examples of sportsmanship driving that eric displayed for all of us in 17.5.


----------



## Crptracer

FYI if anyone is looking for a DX3R let me know just picked one up will sell for 225 with 2 receivers


----------



## BATTMAN

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Actually, I think I like this one better....


soory guys...somebody filled my hole...

doesnt look like Ill ever get to go race without work helping or hurting....

sux too, cause she was cool with it....maybe sometime this summer...have fun for me and hope the VTA and GT crowd is huge....

Cya soon, I hope...Battman


----------



## Crptracer

The Big Rug's own Mike Jones is in RC Driver this month on page 32!

Way to go Mike!


----------



## smokefan

It's almost Sunday yea!!


----------



## Crptracer

Barton's, Mr.johnson and Charlie pits have been marked for you!


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Barton's, Mr.johnson and Charlie pits have been marked for you!


Thank you!


----------



## Railroader

Mr. Rock Star Paints has sent me a teaser of the Concourse winning paint job.


----------



## smokefan

Thank you see u in the am


----------



## charlie2755

sorry to say... I will not be in attendance for the Grand Prix. Good luck to everyone there. I will update the points as soon as the results are posted.


----------



## starrx

^^^^^----------:wave:this guy just left the house to head to indy


----------



## bpalmer

starrx said:


> ^^^^^----------:wave:this guy just left the house to head to indy


right behind you....leaving now to meet with the Dayton KREEEEEW !


----------



## smokefan

It's race day


----------



## Crptracer

Well word to the wise always check your cvd pins are tight and that you use nylon wheel nuts...that's all I have to say about that...


----------



## smokefan

Had a good time today. Thanks to the Cole family and the 2 Steves for everything you guys do.


----------



## jonesy112

Crptracer said:


> Well word to the wise always check your cvd pins are tight and that you use nylon wheel nuts...that's all I have to say about that...


At least you got to jonesy up on the stand


----------



## Crptracer

jonesy112 said:


> At least you got to jonesy up on the stand


This is true...I also thru in the "cody tweak stance"...


----------



## Railroader

I got a nice 1.5 hour nap, time for work! Back to bad at 8:30am. 

I tell ya, I have had the best racing of my life these last two weeks at R/Car. Today, the racing was intense in all classes! 

It should take me a couple day to get the pictures up. Tomorrow is slotted for Family Time™. But Tuesday everyone is out of the house but me until 8pm.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Tom, Would you be able to come out to the BPO and get some shots of the Q scales that would be awesome. Especially of them getting upside down.LOL

Jeremiah Ward
QSAC #1974


----------



## Railroader

Yes!!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

We should be racing Tues. night. You have to at least get a shot of Riddle getting upside down. It happend twice last week. LOL

Jeremiah Ward
QSAC #1974


----------



## martini13

Had a great time. Thanks Cole family for putting on a great show. And thanks to everyone that showed. It was a great time.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> We should be racing Tues. night. You have to at least get a shot of Riddle getting upside down. It happend twice last week. LOL
> 
> Jeremiah Ward
> QSAC #1974


I'll try, should be able. But that puts today's photos back another day or two. But if there's a chance of catching Riddle's car on it lid... let's just say it is a price that might have to be paid.


----------



## Railroader

I'd like to thank my sponsors:
Crptracer - energy drinks and vitamin B pill (first one is free)
Regetsama - pinion gears
Jonesy - battery and runner-up* concourse paint job.
Indy_RC_racer - energy drink to stay awake at work and keep from getting fired.

With out the above support I would not have gotten the 2nd place finish in the USGT b-main.



*his fault for not getting 1st place due to his bad coin flipping skilz


----------



## Railroader

And a *HUGE *thank you to the Cole family for such a great place to race. Not only can we race two nights a week, but attendance hasn't dropped with the season ending and we get to have big trophy races like today where people travel from other states to compete with the best racers around. There is a lot of work that goes into building a place like R/Car. I for one am extrememly thankful.

The prizes today were nice. The Solaris tires I won could not have come at a better time.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Another great event and day of racing on The Big Rug on-road circuit.

Thanks to all that came out and supported the track and enjoyed our offering...God Bless you all!

Huge props to my buddies Steve Martin & Steve Vaught for all the support, y'all have literally been my left arm this season.

All the great racing has me in need of a carpet racing fix, considering my abbreviated race season this year because of my shattered elbow & slow recovery.
I will be making my season/class debut in USGT this Friday in a X-Ray, and boy am I looking forward to it.

The Circle City Grand Prix results are posted on The Big Rug Results Thread here on Hobby Talk. Like Tom said, he will get the photos posted when time permits.

*Tom, you will have plenty of opportunity to get quarter scale pics/pics of Riddle and the guys airborne/upside down this season. As the weather improves, it will happen weekly soon.


----------



## ThrottleKing

LOL:lol:

Jeremiah Ward
QSAC #1974


----------



## DestructoFox

Had a great time on Sunday, and got a cool hat as a bonus! My car started great, got a little better for the second qualifier, then completely went south after that. I'll be giving my car a thorough overhaul to figure out what's up.

I'd definitely like to help Jonesy and Tom for their setup advice; and of course the Cole family for providing such an awesome facility to race every week.

Kevin, definitely looking forward to having you join us in USGT!

See everyone Friday!


----------



## scootr117

I also would like to thank R/Car for holding the Circle City Grand Prix. I don't get over to Indy as often as I'd like to, but when I do the competion is always close. I really wish Kenyon hadn't lost his motor in the main.... We were racing back and forth all day. Still it was a fun day racing as always at R/Car.


----------



## martini13

The lay-out WILL be changed for next week...Hope that dont break to many hearts..:tongue:


----------



## DestructoFox

Sounds good to me, I could use a little change! It definitely wasn't my favorite layout.


----------



## jtsbell

DestructoFox said:


> Had a great time on Sunday, and got a cool hat as a bonus! My car started great, got a little better for the second qualifier, then completely went south after that. I'll be giving my car a thorough overhaul to figure out what's up.
> 
> I'd definitely like to help Jonesy and Tom for their setup advice; and of course the Cole family for providing such an awesome facility to race every week.
> 
> Kevin, definitely looking forward to having you join us in USGT!
> 
> See everyone Friday!


Our day went south right off the bat.What could happen did happen.THANKS GUYS FOR A GOOD TIME HOPE TO SEE YOU REAL SOON


----------



## smokefan

Is Fri May 18th a race day?


----------



## Mudvayne

Kevin, how much longer will you be racing on the rug before the outdoor season starts? Also, I was reading the rules on the R/Car website and for WGT, the speedo states that its an open speedo. Does that mean you guys run boosted? or just any speedo?


----------



## Crptracer

smokefan said:


> Is Fri May 18th a race day?


I believe so with Brozac at the mic I think...


----------



## Crptracer

Mudvayne said:


> Kevin, how much longer will you be racing on the rug before the outdoor season starts? Also, I was reading the rules on the R/Car website and for WGT, the speedo states that its an open speedo. Does that mean you guys run boosted? or just any speedo?


Boosted 13.5....

We run all summer except for June as the fair takes over..


----------



## Kevin Cole

smokefan said:


> Is Fri May 18th a race day?


We race every Friday in May, and I will be there on the 18th.

Brian will run the show on the 25th when Presley & I will be in DC.

Brozek will start working the mic part time this Friday, just to polish his Barry White like pipes for the 25th.


----------



## Railroader

Mudvayne said:


> Kevin, how much longer will you be racing on the rug before the outdoor season starts?


R/Car does not run On-road outdoors. The On-road program is indoors year-round on carpet. Except for most (or all, not sure) of June when the County Fair takes the building.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole, you have a PM.


----------



## smokefan

I think Kyle and I may be able to make the 25th


----------



## scootr117

Mudvayne said:


> Kevin, how much longer will you be racing on the rug before the outdoor season starts? Also, I was reading the rules on the R/Car website and for WGT, the speedo states that its an open speedo. Does that mean you guys run boosted? or just any speedo?


Boosted and Black can Paragon.....everything that is right in the pan car world.....Let me know if your going ...I'll plan the trip too


----------



## Railroader

scootr117 said:


> Boosted and Black can Paragon.....everything that is right in the pan car world.....Let me know if your going ...I'll plan the trip too


I love the smell of Wintergreen Paragon in the morning.


----------



## smokefan

Who u kidding u like the smell morning, noon and night just like the rest of us. Lol


----------



## bpalmer

*Apologies.....*

I am not even sure to whom i owe the apologies,however. During my run in the 'B' main on Sunday apparently i caused a wreck and didn't realize it was my fault. Randy informed me that during my race there were to drivers that came up on me at the same time.in an effort to pass me at the same time they wrecked each other. i was told the announcement was made that they were coming,i did not hear it.Maybe i was trying to hard to make up for pulling over for a body tuck or maybe it was just tunnel hearing,not sure.I do not know who the drivers were, but please accept my apology as i try to be competitive and clean and did not intentionally mean to cause any issues on the track.
BP


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There will always be accidents and poor judgement when driving r/c cars. However, I turn-marshalled a lot on Sunday and didn't see any poor/unsportsman driving. In fact, I saw quite a bit of great sportmanship, espcially in the 17.5 C & B mains.

I had a lot of fun racing VTA against Chuck & Steve. In fact, the whole VTA field on Sunday was fairly close. Looking forward to racing VTA in Dayton this summer. If only I can figure out a good asphalt setup. Until then, I'll have my VTA car with me on Fridays & Sunday at R/Car.


----------



## bpalmer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> There will always be accidents and poor judgement when driving r/c cars. However, I turn-marshalled a lot on Sunday and didn't see any poor/unsportsman driving. In fact, I saw quite a bit of great sportmanship, espcially in the 17.5 C & B mains.
> 
> I had a lot of fun racing VTA against Chuck & Steve. In fact, the whole VTA field on Sunday was fairly close. Looking forward to racing VTA in Dayton this summer. If only I can figure out a good asphalt setup. Until then, I'll have my VTA car with me on Fridays & Sunday at R/Car.


 bring some softer springs,and maybe a tooth or so bigger pinion.Paragon and sticky fingers seemed to work well last year with the grape juice mixture that gets sprayed on the track.


----------



## AquaRacer

Had an absolute blast at the Circle City Grand Prix!! Thanks to the Cole family for running a great event and a an awesome place to race. I did the best I have ever done in 17.5 in the 2nd qualifier(2nd to Jonesy) probably a bit behind but, 2nd to Jonesy and keeping the lead in the C main for the first 3 1/2 minutes then the nervousness kicked in when the other driver( sorry I forget his name) started to reel me in. In the end I finished 2nd but that was an intense 6 minutes. WGT was a blast and I was lucky enough to have fast lap in one of the qualifiers by .006 seconds, another accomplishment for me. Like I said I had a great time at RCAR this weekend. Thanks to Eric in WGT for some ideas / tips on mine to help improve it. Hopefully I will find it?!?! More speed and better handling. 

Is it Friday yet?? I wanna go racing already!!!!
:wave:


----------



## redrider1940

Brian Brozek,

RUSH is finally coming to Indy! Bankers Life Sept-13. Tickets on sale soon I guess.

-Kenyon


----------



## Railroader

Pictures are done! There are 265 pictures, I didn't go crazy on processing the shots of the cars racing. I am sure some of you are going to analyze your drive lines closely and get even better.

http://smu.gs/ItqKDx

I have given Kevin Cole a link to pictures of the various mains winners, he will post those on the website.

I think this picture represents the mood of the day:


----------



## AquaRacer

redrider1940 said:


> Brian Brozek,
> 
> RUSH is finally coming to Indy! Bankers Life Sept-13. Tickets on sale soon I guess.
> 
> -Kenyon


Thank you Kenyon!!! Gotta go see them again!! Cya Friday!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Could just ONE of you guys say that that the racing and the event Sunday were _crummy_?

All this back-patting, crowing and general optimistic chatter is really hard on those of us who didn't make it to the Rug.


----------



## regets ama

TJ, you are quite the photographer, i thought i was at Mid Ohio turn 5 watching a trans am event.

anyone know if this thursday is a practice day for on road? and most importantly if Steve and Steve are doing thier handy work at track layouts?


----------



## Crptracer

regets ama said:


> TJ, you are quite the photographer, i thought i was at Mid Ohio turn 5 watching a trans am event.
> 
> anyone know if this thursday is a practice day for on road? and most importantly if Steve and Steve are doing thier handy work at track layouts?


I believe Mr. Cole has given the green light for Thursday night practice for on-road period and as long as there is attendance it will continue..yes we are putting down the layout tomorrow I will revise a sketch to post..this layout will be open and flowing as the last one..


----------



## Crptracer

If anyone is interested I have a DX3R and 2 recievers for $200 with case
Also I have a speed passion Cirtix for $50


----------



## regets ama

Crptracer said:


> I believe Mr. Cole has given the green light for Thursday night practice for on-road period and as long as there is attendance it will continue..yes we are putting down the layout tomorrow I will revise a sketch to post..this layout will be open and flowing as the last one..


terrific news steve, thanks for the update.

last week was scale settings, spring rates and shock locations, this week's learnings go to ball diffs, gear diffs, slipper and spools.


----------



## martini13

Those are some great pics Tom J. Good job:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonks

*schedule?*

Hey I would like to confirm that thursdays in May are going to be on road practice because the printed schedule on the track door did not state that. I could have been looking at the wrong month though. 

ben


----------



## DestructoFox

Well shoot, if practice is Thursday, that's one less day to get my car back together again.


----------



## Fasthound

I am still alive. Had to make a business trip, family trip, and too many other things that have interfered with racing. I will be back soon.


----------



## Kevin Cole

The plan is have on-road practice available for you guys every Thursday in May.

Although we will have a couple nights of racing on the outdoor track, practice will be available every Thursday inside...pending folks pay the $5 fee(some have, yet sadly some still do not).

Steve Martin- I will call you Wednesday evening about the keys and the X-Ray.


----------



## rcracer1971

Then I would't open up practice if some can't pay or bar them from practice. When can some of us get some oval practice time or day besides on Saturday?


----------



## Kevin Cole

The last three oval practice days I offered only had 2 guys show up.


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin.. Martin or myself can collect the money on Thursday nights and provide a list of attendees for you plus we can do the same for drinks and chips or candy bars as long as your okay with it. I won't be able to attend every Thursday as my wife is taking classes at night on Tuesday's and Thursday's...but between me an Martin we should be able to take care of it


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The May schedule us now posted on the R/CAR website!

Here's the body I was hoping to get done in time for the contest last weekend, but once I found out I wasn't able to go, I didn't rush it. Its a Protoform LTC-R from Pennington's.

I know that the "Monster Energy" thing is overused. But, I still like it, and I thought it went well with the riveted metal look that I was going for on this body. I wanted to have green/yellow liquid "oozing" through the body panel joints. 

All the graphics where hand cut with an X-acto on this one. Fortunately, Jonesy has created some perfect paint masks for me so that when I airbrush more like it, I don't have to hand cut the logos again. That was a pain!

This body is available for sale if anyone is interested in it. If not, I'll either put it up on ebay this weekend or save it for myself in the future. I'd much rather see it running locally.



















Scott


----------



## NashRCracer

railroader said:


> i love the smell of wintergreen paragon in the morning.


 
*PARAGON for LIFE*


----------



## rcracer1971

If you guys have about 8 minutes to watch this video, it is freekin hilarious. Kid annoys the hell out his DAD and the old man fights back. And is accurate to I might add. Come to find out he has done all this to get recognized. He has signed some record deals and such. I guess stupidity does pay off. I am amazed his father hasn't had a heart attack.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

For those of us who can't afford a Veyron this year, here is a cheaper alternative. If you have a few days, a couple of sets of ink cartridges and a ream of paper.

Watch the video, amazing.

Somehow I need to figure out how to get my company to want to do this so I can give it a try.

http://visualspicer.com/bugatti-veyron/










It is 2.5 feet long and made entirely of paper. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

HPI needs to make one now.

Jeremiah Ward
QSAC #1974


----------



## starrx

ThrottleKing said:


> HPI needs to make one now.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward
> QSAC #1974


+1 i like:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Since we are off topic a little anyway, some racing humor I had emailed to me...



You know you have too much horsepower when:

1. The emissions test guy starts laughing as soon as you pull onto the rollers.
2. You can't drive your car in the rain.
3. Your 'significant other' is afraid to drive your car.
4. You are afraid to drive your car.
5. You spend more on tires than on food.
6. You spend more on car insurance than on house payments.
7. You look in a state police car and see a picture of your car taped to the dash.
8. You throw your underwear in the garbage rather than the hamper.
9. You have to go to the track to buy gas.
10. Your mechanic names the new wing of his shop after you.
11. Jacques Villeneuve and Michael Schumacher wave you by.
12. You can make the Kessel Run in less than 12 parsecs.
13. You're tempted to wear your fire suit just to drive to the office.
14. Red signal lights shift to green as you're approaching then shift back to red as you're receding.
15. You arrive somewhere before you left.
16. You get pulled over for doing 155 in a 35 but the cops will let you go if "they can look under the hood."
17. You remove the $2000 stereo system to save 6 lb. of weight.
18. You are not allowed to run in the Silver State Challenge.
19. You get an anonymous phone call asking if you are interested in being in the Cannonball Run.
20. Your face looks like you are riding a NASA centrifuge when you drive the car.
22. You need parachute braking.
23. 'significant other' won't even ride in the car.
24. There is no possible way to "sneak out" of your neighborhood at 6 am.
25. Your pets scramble for their hiding spots as soon as the garage door is opened. (Pets, and all the neighbors...)
26. Family photos throughout the house are replaced with ife-sized posters of your car.
27. Fuel is delivered to your home: in 55 gallon drums!
28. You carry earplugs in your car.(doesn't everybody???)
29. The only spot on the car which receives any regular cleaning is the windshield. (what else is there to clean???)
30. You find out that side mirrors don't hold up at speeds exceeding 145 mph.


I'm sure we can create an R/C version. When we are done, we could turn it into an R/CAR tee shirt!


----------



## davidl

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Since we are off topic a little anyway, some racing humor I had emailed to me...
> 
> 
> 
> You know you have too much horsepower when:
> 
> 1. The emissions test guy starts laughing as soon as you pull onto the rollers.
> 2. You can't drive your car in the rain.
> 3. Your 'significant other' is afraid to drive your car.
> 4. You are afraid to drive your car.
> 5. You spend more on tires than on food.
> 6. You spend more on car insurance than on house payments.
> 7. You look in a state police car and see a picture of your car taped to the dash.
> 8. You throw your underwear in the garbage rather than the hamper.
> 9. You have to go to the track to buy gas.
> 10. Your mechanic names the new wing of his shop after you.
> 11. Jacques Villeneuve and Michael Schumacher wave you by.
> 12. You can make the Kessel Run in less than 12 parsecs.
> 13. You're tempted to wear your fire suit just to drive to the office.
> 14. Red signal lights shift to green as you're approaching then shift back to red as you're receding.
> 15. You arrive somewhere before you left.
> 16. You get pulled over for doing 155 in a 35 but the cops will let you go if "they can look under the hood."
> 17. You remove the $2000 stereo system to save 6 lb. of weight.
> 18. You are not allowed to run in the Silver State Challenge.
> 19. You get an anonymous phone call asking if you are interested in being in the Cannonball Run.
> 20. Your face looks like you are riding a NASA centrifuge when you drive the car.
> 22. You need parachute braking.
> 23. 'significant other' won't even ride in the car.
> 24. There is no possible way to "sneak out" of your neighborhood at 6 am.
> 25. Your pets scramble for their hiding spots as soon as the garage door is opened. (Pets, and all the neighbors...)
> 26. Family photos throughout the house are replaced with ife-sized posters of your car.
> 27. Fuel is delivered to your home: in 55 gallon drums!
> 28. You carry earplugs in your car.(doesn't everybody???)
> 29. The only spot on the car which receives any regular cleaning is the windshield. (what else is there to clean???)
> 30. You find out that side mirrors don't hold up at speeds exceeding 145 mph.
> 
> 
> I'm sure we can create an R/C version. When we are done, we could turn it into an R/CAR tee shirt!


 
We already have this car available at our shop. It is called the XO-1!:thumbsup:


----------



## DestructoFox

Well shoot, as hopeful as I was, I am nearly certain I won't make it to practice tonight. Car's not nearly close to being reassembled, I didn't get parts yesterday, etc etc. I'll see everyone tomorrow for some USGT action!


----------



## Crptracer

Ugh long day at work.. Gonna miss practice night..suk


----------



## Crptracer

Clint you gonna be racing this Friday?


----------



## Crptracer

Friday Night Roll Call



Me for TC


----------



## martini13

The lay-out is down. It wasn't to hard sense the oval guys didn't run Tuesday.But I did make some changes to the lay-out. Doors open tomarrow at 4pm. The guys that did show up for practice are gonna have the upper hand. See you guys tomarrow..:wave:


----------



## DestructoFox

By any chance, would anyone happen to have a Novak Kinetic receiver harness? Looks like the one I had got chewed up by the dog while my car was apart.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

DestructoFox said:


> By any chance, would anyone happen to have a Novak Kinetic receiver harness? Looks like the one I had got chewed up by the dog while my car was apart.


I've got a couple of Novak ESC's to send back to Novak. A Rooster Crawler and XBR ESC. If those will work, I can rob the harness(s) from them. Do you need it for tonight or Sunday? I'm wanting to race either tonight or Sunday afternoon, but wasn't sure which yet. 

(As usual, I'm the only one that uses the "family" calendar at home. I won't find out until later today what is really going on at our house this weekend. Grrrr. )

Scott


----------



## DestructoFox

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I've got a couple of Novak ESC's to send back to Novak. A Rooster Crawler and XBR ESC. If those will work, I can rob the harness(s) from them. Do you need it for tonight or Sunday? I'm wanting to race either tonight or Sunday afternoon, but wasn't sure which yet.
> 
> (As usual, I'm the only one that uses the "family" calendar at home. I won't find out until later today what is really going on at our house this weekend. Grrrr. )
> 
> Scott


I would like for tonight. From what I read on Novak's site, the kinetic, havoc pro and mongoose use the smaller mini jst to plug into the speedo versus the regular plug.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I've got a Havoc Pro too. I'll bring them tonight if I'm able to come. Sorry I can't give you more of a commitment than that!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I have two daughters. Can't get either of them to try R/C racing. Both call it "Guy stuff." 

So, what if I paint a body like this?


----------



## rcracer1971

Scott, I don't know there age, but maybe if you do a couple of Barbie cars, or Justin Bieber theme cars they might race or gain interest. LOL!

And that sucks you a blown XBR. You send them back and I hear you will get something in the havoc pro line back. I wish I could find a good XBR.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

rcracer1971 said:


> Scott, I don't know there age, but maybe if you do a couple of Barbie cars, or Justin Bieber theme cars they might race or gain interest. LOL!
> 
> And that sucks you a blown XBR. You send them back and I hear you will get something in the havoc pro line back. I wish I could find a good XBR.


It was my fault. I hooked my banana plugs backwards on the lipo one day when I was in a hurry. Stupid. Made an interesting sound and smell when I turned it on. :drunk:

That was my first ESC too that bought from Mike at Planet R/C. Got several years out of it until I did that.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*Hoosier Burn Camp*

http://www.hoosierburncamp.org/

Hey Guys, 

This year's "Visitor's Day" at Hoosier Burn Camp is May 30th. That's a Wednesday. They are not looking for $ donations, just help with programming.

The last several years, the Indianapolis Admirals R/C Boat Club (which several R/Car guys belong to also) took easy-to-run R/C boats up there that the kids could play with on the lake. It was a lot of fun for them and a great way to volunteer a day as a human.

This year, they asked if we also did R/C cars. They were thinking the kids might enjoy that too or instead of boats. My thought was using Slash trucks and Rock Crawlers or similar. Maybe put them in training mode to slow them down and then keep battery packs charged. Set up a course of some sort. There is pavement too that could maybe be used.

They hold Hoosier Burn Camp annually for a week up at Camp Tecumseh near Lafayette. Wednesday is "Visitors Day" where the kid's parents and siblings come too and everyone gets to do all sorts of cool stuff. (They even have a zip line across the lake that puts the one at the Super Bowl to shame!)

As I recall, we arrived about 10 am and left about 3 pm. Free lunch served to all volunteers at the lodge as well. (There are about as many volunteers as there are kids!)

So, anyone interested in volunteering that day? PM me if you have questions or are interested, and I'll start a list. 

I will not be there this year. I'm in Chicago for training for my job that day. So, we need someone that I can put them in touch with as a prime contact.

Scott


----------



## rcracer1971

IndyHobbies.com said:


> It was my fault. I hooked my banana plugs backwards on the lipo one day when I was in a hurry. Stupid. Made an interesting sound and smell when I turned it on. :drunk:
> 
> That was my first ESC too that bought from Mike at Planet R/C. Got several years out of it until I did that.


LOL! It happens. I hooked a venom 40c lipo up backwards once. That was real interesting. Actually made big pop sound.


----------



## Railroader

Had to work tonight fellas. Sorry to miss out on the racing, but the overtime-pay will get me closer to that second chassis for 17.5.

I still haven't decided on my second chassis. The serpent and X-ray kits are high up on the list.


----------



## FrankNitti

Scott B, If you make out to race this Sunday I need to get a caster block bushing for the TC5 if you have a extra one in your parts bin, and I'll bring the Z body for you to check out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

If it wasn't for bad luck...<<<despite that had a great time Friday night as always...


----------



## DestructoFox

Had a great time last night. Big thanks to Steger for letting me borrow a harness, couldn't have raced without it.


----------



## BadSign

Glad to hear everyone's having a good time, I miss racing and all of you. It looks like I won't be back until July, as we're starting construction on a new house.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> ...............It looks like I won't be back until July, as we're starting construction on a new house.


Will you have enough room for a 90 x 40 carpet track?


----------



## BadSign

davidl said:


> Will you have enough room for a 90 x 40 carpet track?


I'll run it past the wife...


----------



## Railroader

Life Pro Tip: It is easier to ask forgiveness than it is for permission.


----------



## BadSign

I guess I could sleep in the announcer's booth.

Life Pro Tip #2: It is easier to keep your stuff than to have to split it all in half.


----------



## Railroader

Why are divorces so expensive?

Because anything worth having is worth paying for.









That said, I keep my RC stuff in the van now because my lovely wife doesn't like it in the house.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

FrankNitti said:


> Scott B, If you make out to race this Sunday I need to get a caster block bushing for the TC5 if you have a extra one in your parts bin, and I'll bring the Z body for you to check out. :thumbsup:


On my way!


----------



## martini13

Had alot of FUN today. Crowed was light but fun. The pizza was really good too,Thanks Prestley:thumbsup: Kevin dont forget to post results so Charlie can gettem up to date. Thanks again Cole family


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

There is nothing as good as "Prestley Pizza" for sure! The leftovers were gone instantly when I got home from R/CAR.

Thanks Brian for all your help. I sure appreciate it. Just talking about what does what on car setup, I feel like I learn a lot.

My new-to-me TC6 did well for me in USGT. I'm still not a very good driver, but as least I'm getting around much better than in the past and staying off the wall thanks to helpful racers and better set up.


----------



## martini13

IndyHobbies.com said:


> There is nothing as good as "Prestley Pizza" for sure! The leftovers were gone instantly when I got home from R/CAR.
> 
> Thanks Brian for all your help. I sure appreciate it. Just talking about what does what on car setup, I feel like I learn a lot.
> 
> My new-to-me TC6 did well for me in USGT. I'm still not a very good driver, but as least I'm getting around much better than in the past and staying off the wall thanks to helpful racers and better set up.


Hope you unplug your battery while your at Home..Cause it looks like the batt. is still hooked up in the picture, unless your running on your track in the basement:tongue:


----------



## martini13

For the GUYS lookn for a T3'2012 X-RAY. Nexus Racing.com has them in stock now for $509.00. Hobbytown still has one too $499.00. just sayn


----------



## Railroader

Looks like he's still at the track.


----------



## martini13

your right..good eye T.J.


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> For the GUYS lookn for a T3'2012 X-RAY. Nexus Racing.com has them in stock now for $509.00. Hobbytown still has one too $499.00. just sayn


----------



## Kevin Cole

martini13 said:


> Kevin dont forget to post results so Charlie can gettem up to date. Thanks again Cole family


Stevie-If you still plan to meet me at the track Tuesday, remind me to post the results before I move the scoring system to the Big Paved Oval.
I'll need yo use your log-on again, as mine is maxed out on attachments.
thumbsup:We'll git-r-done Charlie:thumbsup


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

martini13 said:


> Hope you unplug your battery while your at Home..Cause it looks like the batt. is still hooked up in the picture, unless your running on your track in the basement:tongue:


I did, I did! :thumbsup:

I keep them in the lipo bag all the time. I even store that inside a metal cartridge box at home. Probably overkill, but just in case.

Here's a new 350Z body for USGT. This one is for me. Can you tell I like ORANGE? It is Faskolor metallic orange and neon orange. I had it at the track yesterday ready to run, but it was only a few hours old. I couldn't run it. I need to enjoy it a little longer before I do my durability testing.  It is ready for lights, but I don't have those in yet.


----------



## martini13

Kevin Cole said:


> Stevie-If you still plan to meet me at the track Tuesday, remind me to post the results before I move the scoring system to the Big Paved Oval.
> I'll need yo use your log-on again, as mine is maxed out on attachments.
> thumbsup:We'll git-r-done Charlie:thumbsup


Gotcha, see you tomarrow:wave:


----------



## martini13

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I did, I did! :thumbsup:
> 
> I keep them in the lipo bag all the time. I even store that inside a metal cartridge box at home. Probably overkill, but just in case.
> 
> Here's a new 350Z body for USGT. This one is for me. Can you tell I like ORANGE? It is Faskolor metallic orange and neon orange. I had it at the track yesterday ready to run, but it was only a few hours old. I couldn't run it. I need to enjoy it a little longer before I do my durability testing.  It is ready for lights, but I don't have those in yet.


Man Scott, Ill trade my driven skills for your painting skills any day..Wish I had that talent.Great job. I seen that 350Z up close didnt see any flaws


----------



## martini13

Rockstar paints(Jonesy) also does a great job too..


----------



## martini13

The lay-out we ran this past Friday and Sunday will be the same for practice this Thursday and this Friday night racing.Unless you guys want to change it up a little for Friday.We have a pretty good grove going. Sunday it will be diffrent.


----------



## Kyle THS

Great paint job! The colors are perfect. How did you do the tail lights? love the detail.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

martini13 said:


> Man Scott, Ill trade my driven skills for your painting skills any day..Wish I had that talent.Great job. I seen that 350Z up close didnt see any flaws


Really? Do you mean it? I might take you up on that! ...I know this little wizard dude who lives under a bridge and he can make it happen...heh heh. Meet me there at midnight Friday and bring CASH!

Actually, you better make Jonesy that offer. That way you can still paint great and be an awesome driver too!

Seriously, thanks. For me, doing bodies is fun, and, I pick up some hobby $$ now and then to boot.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Wanted to say thanks to Scott Black for letting me run his 17.5 car on Sunday. Had a lot of fun. See everyone for Friday racing.


----------



## regets ama

*practice*

i beleive the track is closed thursday for roadcourse practice according to the calendar, just wondering if it may be open?


----------



## martini13

*Practice is on for thursday....*



regets ama said:


> i beleive the track is closed thursday for roadcourse practice according to the calendar, just wondering if it may be open?


The track will be open Thursday for on-road practice. Some changes will be made to the track lay-out.Just couple small changes.The few guys that do practice have PM me and have made a few suggestions. Kevin said he will be there..but Im sure to say the cafe will not be open but dont let that keep you from coming out to practice.


----------



## Railroader

Just posting this to promote R/Car's own Michael Jones' awesome paint skills. A link to his web site is in my signature below @RockStarPaints


----------



## martini13

Car looks good Tom. Are you still running 17.5?


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> Car looks good Tom. Are you still running 17.5?


Yeah, I'm going to save this USGT body for the next big race. I figure I'll race 17.5 for club races and USGT at bigger races. At least until I pick up a second chassis.


----------



## martini13

This just in ,this just in... Jonesy is now X-ray:thumbsup: Watch out Cwoods..


----------



## Railroader

He only got one because I was looking at them. I think my lolcat triggered the purchase.


----------



## regets ama

martini13 said:


> The track will be open Thursday for on-road practice. Some changes will be made to the track lay-out.Just couple small changes.The few guys that do practice have PM me and have made a few suggestions. Kevin said he will be there..but Im sure to say the cafe will not be open but dont let that keep you from coming out to practice.


WOW, you are the MAN! Thanks

PS, Jonesy and Xray, hmmmm , i bet he shows up with a Kyosho direct from japan via his IRL ties.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Railroader said:


> Just posting this to promote R/Car's own Michael Jones' awesome paint skills. A link to his web site is in my signature below @RockStarPaints


He does do great work. His website is linked on the R/CAR website as well. "Links" page if anyone needs it. By the way, Michael's PHOTO is in this month's _RC Driver magazine _on page 63. Upper right page at the ROAR Nationals! July 2012 issue. He now has the ultimate pick up line: "Hello, did you know I'm in a magazine feature this month..."


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Hey Steve Larracey, let Doug James know that I picked up a spare parts tree for the M-05 today. It has body posts and other parts that might prove handy for Ben's friend. I also should have a new HPI Lancia Stratos body painted for Ben's friend as well (http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/7214/). Note, The Lancia Stratos is a 210mm body. At a minimum, I think Doug had an old longer Cooper body if he doesn't have a chance to change the length.


Speaking of Coopers, I will have a spare M-06 with me on Friday. It has a Spektrum receiver in it if someone wants to run it (with their radio). Otherwise, they can use it with a DX2.0 radio (without steering expo).

I will also have my M-03 "Crash Cab", and plan on racing it.

----------

Regrets AMA, I sent you a PM.


----------



## davidl

martini13 said:


> The track will be open Thursday for on-road practice. Some changes will be made to the track lay-out.Just couple small changes.The few guys that do practice have PM me and have made a few suggestions. Kevin said he will be there..but Im sure to say the cafe will not be open but dont let that keep you from coming out to practice.


I was told today that the Slash oval group will be running Thursday on the paved oval. If that is true, we will not have the decoder box for scoring laps on the carpet. Hope that doesn't sour anyones dreams of running Thursday on the carpet. I will be late, but there none the less.


----------



## regets ama

*hmmm*



davidl said:


> I was told today that the Slash oval group will be running Thursday on the paved oval. If that is true, we will not have the decoder box for scoring laps on the carpet. Hope that doesn't sour anyones dreams of running Thursday on the carpet. I will be late, but there none the less.


i'm better off not knowing my lap times,,,,,,,,,,,,and i dont have sour dreams either.


----------



## Crptracer

It's unfortunate but I won't be able to make Thursday's anymore..with my wife going back to School makes it impossible..I could make weds night if that's an option? But only if the normal group could and if Kevin ok'd it...I am working on some pretty cool barriers that I hope to try out in a week or so to get some input..


----------



## Kevin Cole

*A couple schedule updates...*

-Practice will be offered Thursday(tomorrow) inside on the carpet. I will be at the outdoor track, as we are offering the Slash racers a night to run on the big track.

-*Sunday*/_Mothers Day_ we will be closed.
I overlooked it when making the May calendar, and think it would be wise to close that day.
The R/CAR schedule has caused enough friction at home of late, so I think we'll close for Angie, both of our mothers, and all the the moms of our great friends/racers.

Scott will update the website and I will adjust the calendars at the track, as well as make announcements to remind you all this Friday night.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> -*Sunday*/_Mothers Day_ we will be closed.
> I overlooked it when making the May calendar, and think it would be wise to close that day.
> The R/CAR schedule has caused enough friction at home of late, so I think we'll close for Angie, both of our mothers, and all the the moms of our great friends/racers.


I applaude this decision! :thumbsup:


----------



## bpalmer

Kevin Cole said:


> *A couple schedule updates...*
> 
> -Practice will be offered Thursday(tomorrow) inside on the carpet. I will be at the outdoor track, as we are offering the Slash racers a night to run on the big track.
> 
> -*Sunday*/_Mothers Day_ we will be closed.
> I overlooked it when making the May calendar, and think it would be wise to close that day.
> The R/CAR schedule has caused enough friction at home of late, so I think we'll close for Angie, both of our mothers, and all the the moms of our great friends/racers.
> 
> Scott will update the website and I will adjust the calendars at the track, as well as make announcements to remind you all this Friday night.


 doesn't mean ya'll can't join us in Dayton for some saturday afternoon outdoor racing.. !!!


----------



## jonesy112

bpalmer said:


> doesn't mean ya'll can't join us in Dayton for some saturday afternoon outdoor racing.. !!!


Me and Cody are planning on making the trip. Anyone else wanting to ride with?


----------



## Domenic Reese

jonesy112 said:


> Me and Cody are planning on making the trip. Anyone else wanting to ride with?


Are you guys going this saturday? What time are you guys leaving?


----------



## DestructoFox

What's the earliest anyone will be there tomorrow? My fiancee and I are leaving to see her parents tomorrow in Missouri, so I will be unable to race this weekend. However, I do have that novak harness I borrowed from Steger last Friday that he would like back. If possible, is there a place I could stash it in an envelope that someone could then hand off to him?


----------



## jonesy112

Domenic Reese said:


> Are you guys going this saturday? What time are you guys leaving?


yeah this saturday. We should be leaving Indy somewhere around 8 or 830, puts us there by 1030 and racing starts at 1. Last time I was over there, they were done racing by 5 and I was back home by 8pm after sticking around to BS for a little bit


----------



## davidl

DestructoFox said:


> What's the earliest anyone will be there tomorrow? My fiancee and I are leaving to see her parents tomorrow in Missouri, so I will be unable to race this weekend. However, I do have that novak harness I borrowed from Steger last Friday that he would like back. If possible, is there a place I could stash it in an envelope that someone could then hand off to him?


I will arrive at the track around 8:45pm. But, I will be at my HT job all day starting at noon. You can leave it with me at either location. I would be happy to pass it on to Steger.


----------



## martini13

Closed MOTHERS DAY!!!!!!! WHAT,WHAT. What am I gonna do? Dont answer that...Errrrr.I have to work Saturday at Hobbytown,Think The Hobby Shop(Daton) will ever race on a Sunday?Hopfully we can rap up the Sunday points series before June..


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Speaking of Mother's Day, I found this photo of Kevin when he was just a baby...It is amazing how little he has changed over the years...

A face only a mother could love!


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Speaking of Mother's Day, I found this photo of Kevin when he was just a baby...It is amazing how little he has changed over the years...
> 
> A face only a mother could love!


That's on the great big list of things I wish I'd never seen.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Hey Steve Larracey, let Doug James know that I picked up a spare parts tree for the M-05 today. It has body posts and other parts that might prove handy for Ben's friend. I also should have a new HPI Lancia Stratos body painted for Ben's friend as well (http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/7214/). Note, The Lancia Stratos is a 210mm body. At a minimum, I think Doug had an old longer Cooper body if he doesn't have a chance to change the length.


I will let him know, thanks!


----------



## BadSign

Hey everyone,

I wanted to thank you all for the encouragement and prayers requested last month for my mother in law. She was originally diagnosed with a stage 3 non-smoker's lung cancer. In surgery, she had one full lobe and a section of a second removed from her right lung (there's three lobes total), as well as all 11 of her right side lymph nodes.

While meeting with her oncologist yesterday, we found that the tumor removed from her lobe was actually non-cancerous, her lymph nodes were all clear, and her original diagnosis was changed to stage 1. Now the cancer has all been removed, and the doctor has given her an excellent long term prognosis, and that her cure rate "went way up".

Proof again that prayer does work. Thank you all for your help, and God bless you all.

Brian


----------



## bpalmer

jonesy112 said:


> yeah this saturday. We should be leaving Indy somewhere around 8 or 830, puts us there by 1030 and racing starts at 1. Last time I was over there, they were done racing by 5 and I was back home by 8pm after sticking around to BS for a little bit


 What classes are you guys going to run? i would assume usgt and tc ?


----------



## jonesy112

bpalmer said:


> What classes are you guys going to run? i would assume usgt and tc ?


codys running mod, im running 17.5 for sure. I might put a mod together as well


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Hopefully this body will fit on an M-05. It was made for the HPI Cup Racer. All detail is from decals - 65 total.

HPI Lancia Stratos 210mm wheelbase (Paint: Tamiya PS-1 White)


----------



## Kevin Cole

BadSign said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I wanted to thank you all for the encouragement and prayers requested last month for my mother in law. She was originally diagnosed with a stage 3 non-smoker's lung cancer. In surgery, she had one full lobe and a section of a second removed from her right lung (there's three lobes total), as well as all 11 of her right side lymph nodes.
> 
> While meeting with her oncologist yesterday, we found that the tumor removed from her lobe was actually non-cancerous, her lymph nodes were all clear, and her original diagnosis was changed to stage 1. Now the cancer has all been removed, and the doctor has given her an excellent long term prognosis, and that her cure rate "went way up".
> 
> Proof again that prayer does work. Thank you all for your help, and God bless you all.
> 
> Brian


That is great news Brian!


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Friday Night Carpet On-Road Racing Tonight!*

_We only have three more Friday nights to race before we have to pull up the carpet (May12,19,26), plus we are planning on running our final night of the month on Wednesday May 30, to get one more race in since we cannot run on June 1._

Everyone _*must*_ come and sign up for racing each race day moving forward. Just because you help with the setting up the track at one point or another, _do not_ think you get to race free and do not need to come register to race.

The same stands true with Thursday practice. Every week we have guys practice, every week the same guys pay, and the same other guys stiff the track on the fee. This will likely cause the Thursday practice to go away, I will re-evaluate Friday night when I see who pays me.

Also, if we are gong to race on Wednesday May30...
Please, I will need to have a group of guys to come in the following day(Thursday May31) to help me roll up the carpet. By racing on the 30th, it only gives me one day to comply to the Fair Board's directions of having the building ready for the 4H people to take over on June 1st.

It will take 6-8 guys maybe an hour to wrap up this deal, and your support is needed/greatly appreciated.

I am not only pushing the carpet removal to the last possible day to give y'all another day of racing, I am also letting you guys run on May26 when I am out of town with Presley. That on-road Friday is the only racing we are offering that week, so please help me out when I need it on Thursday May31.

Thank you guys, on-road racing and this group in particular have been great the past few years and I cannot thank you all enough. When all the other racers disappear for the spring/summer, you guys continue to come out every week and support the track.


----------



## FrankNitti

Kevin, put me down for the "Carpet rolling crew" :thumbsup:
David


----------



## regets ama

*tc6*

there's more to it than side bite for traction,

if you are looking for a clear and full explanation of traction, roll, wieght transfer, active camber adjustment for your TC see Cody W. after half an hour he had my car working so much better on throttle out of a corner. yes, my head was spinning for the first 15 minutes of the discusion, but after i had him explain it for the third time it started to sink in. the car is flat with equal roll in and out of the corner with equal front/rear grip in high speed and low speed corners. now i just need to learn my radio and driving techniques.

thanks again Cody, your time at the track has certainly paid dividends to your lap times.


----------



## martini13

FrankNitti said:


> Kevin, put me down for the "Carpet rolling crew" :thumbsup:
> David


You know Im in for the "Carpet rolling party". We have 2 now. Need 6 more?..:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

martini13 said:


> You know Im in for the "Carpet rolling party". We have 2 now. Need 6 more?..:thumbsup:


Make that 5 more. I'm down


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm sorry to not offer, but I can not be there either the 30th or 31st to help.


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> You know Im in for the "Carpet rolling party". We have 2 now. Need 6 more?..:thumbsup:


Put me down for a definite maybe 50%. It depends on what time we do the deed. Third shift will do that to a man.


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I will be down next Fri for some 17.5 action. He is really ready to try out his new EA horsepower.


----------



## rcracer1971

Kevin Cole said:


> *Friday Night Carpet On-Road Racing Tonight!*
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone _*must*_ come and sign up for racing each race day moving forward. Just because you help with the setting up the track at one point or another, _do not_ think you get to race free and do not need to come register to race.
> 
> The same stands true with Thursday practice. Every week we have guys practice, every week the same guys pay, and the same other guys stiff the track on the fee. This will likely cause the Thursday practice to go away, I will re-evaluate Friday night when I see who pays me.
> 
> 
> 
> UNFREEKINBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

rcracer1971 said:


> UNFREEKINBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


This is/was the same deal on the oval, both when I offered practice, and with weekly race fees.

Everyone stepped up this week and made it all good with the on-road program, as I expect the oval guys will do the same.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Remember..NO RACING SUNDAY due to MOTHER'S DAY*

_Next week we run both Friday night & Sunday afternoon._


----------



## Crptracer

Finally broke my 10 race streak of DNF..if I wouldnt have ran old tires I could have challenged Mr.Steger a little more...what a great night of racing..


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Crptracer said:


> Finally broke my 10 race streak of DNF.


You're welcome. :thumbsup:

Had potential, just picked up Steve's bad luck in the main. There is always next time.


----------



## martini13

Friday yet....?


----------



## wlpjr2

*The Status of our Race Track!*

Today I spoke to Floyd Selzer about the status and future of our track. For those who don't know Mr. Selzer, he was one of the original founders of what we now call R/Car. 

Mr. Selzer explained he is the sole owner of R/Car, the other owner Jim Quillin has decided not to be involved anymore. For those of you who don't know Mr. Quillen, he came into R/Car shortly before myself and has acted as our Spiritual Adviser. I met Jim standing on a ladder painting the Pagoda and have always wondered how he made the time he could for this place as he is always working.

Mr. Selzer went on to explain that he has submitted paperwork to terminate R/Car's contract with the Fair Board, and that they have accepted the termination. I'm not sure of the effective date, I should have clarification on that soon. This was done due to R/Car being roughly 6 months behind on rent and utilities. Mr Selzer is working with the Fair to get the money owed to them paid, and has agreed to give the Fair ownership of all the Cafe equipment to pay off some of the debt.

Mr. Selzer has put in a good word for me and explained to the Fair Board President my intentions to purchase the equipment and my desire to continue the operation of our race track. He is generating a list of all the equipment and I will be meeting with the Fair this week so we can get things moving forward. 

I know there has been a lot of rumors and misinformation floating for some time now. I think with Mr. Selzer's willingness to work with the Fair and Myself we can put the past behind us and move forward.

I have a few people that have been ready to jump in and help since I was first approached about buying the track in September. With their help and some hard work we will make this a great place for everyone to race!


----------



## fselzer

wlpjr2 said:


> Today I spoke to Floyd Selzer about the status and future of our track. For those who don't know Mr. Selzer, he was one of the original founders of what we now call R/Car.
> 
> Mr. Selzer explained he is the sole owner of R/Car, the other owner Jim Quillin has decided not to be involved anymore. For those of you who don't know Mr. Quillen, he came into R/Car shortly before myself and has acted as our Spiritual Adviser. I met Jim standing on a ladder painting the Pagoda and have always wondered how he made the time he could for this place as he is always working.
> 
> Mr. Selzer went on to explain that he has submitted paperwork to terminate R/Car's contract with the Fair Board, and that they have accepted the termination. I'm not sure of the effective date, I should have clarification on that soon. This was done due to R/Car being roughly 6 months behind on rent and utilities. Mr Selzer is working with the Fair to get the money owed to them paid, and has agreed to give the Fair ownership of all the Cafe equipment to pay off some of the debt.
> 
> Mr. Selzer has put in a good word for me and explained to the Fair Board President my intentions to purchase the equipment and my desire to continue the operation of our race track. He is generating a list of all the equipment and I will be meeting with the Fair this week so we can get things moving forward.
> 
> I know there has been a lot of rumors and misinformation floating for some time now. I think with Mr. Selzer's willingness to work with the Fair and Myself we can put the past behind us and move forward.
> 
> I have a few people that have been ready to jump in and help since I was first approached about buying the track in September. With their help and some hard work we will make this a great place for everyone to race!



want to thank everyone who raced with us and supported us over the years. A special thanks to Kevin Cole and his entire family for their never ending efforts to make R/CAR the best track in the country. He is a very special person to me and a guy with a special heart for people - especially racers.
No blame for R/CAR's demise should be aimed at Kevin or any of his family. With the economic downtown and the price of gas over the last six months it was impossible to continue. Kevin has decided to take his life in a different direction. He went thru so much for the RCAR family and did his utmost to make it work under very difficult circumstances. He made the RCAR name and the facility the best in the country.

God bless Kevin, Angie, Presley and Zane for their sacrifice. Go and make a new and prosperous life.


----------



## Crptracer

Exactly what does that mean for racing as we know it going forward? As in this weekend and the next until we roll up the carpet at the end of this month?


----------



## rcracer1971

What the hell?


----------



## rcracer1971

Crptracer said:


> Exactly what does that mean for racing as we know it going forward? As in this weekend and the next until we roll up the carpet at the end of this month?


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Crptracer

Well we will see!! Not sure this is the place to post things of this nature.. But I'm optimistic...if nothing else I will have some extra cash when I Re-Retire from RC racing..

Bill,

Can you exspress your ideas to us and your level of commitment? I believe it would help as you already have alot on your plate. I don't mean any disrespect but let's face it your busy and you can't be in 3 places at once! As always and as I have with Kevin I would continue my help in layouts and opening the place up if allowed or asked to do so. I think I speak for the majority of the racers when asking these questions.

Info recieved thank you Mr.Pennington...:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Attention Racers

At this moment everything is on hold and we should have answers before Friday and there will be a posting of that on here as info becomes avalible.. Please don't get discouraged..it's just a management change and some paperwork and there is alot of hard work going on behind the scenes to get it done in a timely fashion! There is a chance that there will be no racing this weekend..I myself plan on there bieng racing as usuall and I hope you do the same...I would like to thank Floyd,the cole family and Bill for giving us the best facility in the Midwest and I look forward to it for years to come..again info will be posted as it becomes avalible and hopefully it will be on here by Thursday...thank you and now back to our normal chatting!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Regardless of what is happening behind the scenes (beyond most of our control), hopefully the individuals most involved with running the weekly racing will post today on the status of on-road racing at R/Car for the reminder of the month.

Personally I would like to see at least 1 day or night of racing for the next two weeks. I think Friday night might be a good option.

Hopefully new ownership will be in place after the conclusion of the Marion County Fair (track was due to be closed in June anyway). If that does not happen, I appreciate that I have been able to race at such a nice r/c facility so close to home.

(edit: the above post addresses my concern)


----------



## wlpjr2

fselzer said:


> want to thank everyone who raced with us and supported us over the years. A special thanks to Kevin Cole and his entire family for their never ending efforts to make R/CAR the best track in the country. He is a very special person to me and a guy with a special heart for people - especially racers.
> No blame for R/CAR's demise should be aimed at Kevin or any of his family. With the economic downtown and the price of gas over the last six months it was impossible to continue. Kevin has decided to take his life in a different direction. He went thru so much for the RCAR family and did his utmost to make it work under very difficult circumstances. He made the RCAR name and the facility the best in the country.
> 
> God bless Kevin, Angie, Presley and Zane for their sacrifice. Go and make a new and prosperous life.


Well said Floyd, Many people have contributed to our track and Kevin and his Family have certainly played a major role in making sure we all have a place to race every week. When Floyd's Job took him to North Carolina, Kevin stepped up to run the place.

Please leave anything that is even remotely negative off the threads! PLease! It's time to put the past behind us and move forward.


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Regardless of what is happening behind the scenes (beyond most of our control), hopefully the individuals most involved with running the weekly racing will post today on the status of on-road racing at R/Car for the reminder of the month.
> 
> Personally I would like to see at least 1 day or night of racing for the next two weeks. I think Friday night might be a good option.
> 
> Hopefully new ownership will be in place after the conclusion of the Marion County Fair (track was due to be closed in June anyway). If that does not happen, I appreciate that I have been able to race at such a nice r/c facility so close to home.
> 
> (edit: the above post addresses my concern)



What I posted was the info given and as of right now there are question regarding wether or not the track will be shut down for the entire month of June. Right now it is closed until negotiations are completed Tuesday or weds..everything is looking good as business as usual but there is a chance of no racing...we should have more info by or on Thursday...


----------



## rcracer1971

look at the oval thread guys. Floyd made a post.


----------



## fselzer

Sorry guys,

All racing at R/CAR is temporily suspended pending the sale of RCAR assets and contract negotiations with the Fair Board for the new owner. The Fair Board President is aware of this as well.


----------



## martini13

Talk about jerkn the Rug out from undernieth ya..I had to put that out there..Lets keep faith. Its not over .


----------



## smokefan

I don't care who buys it as long as someone does.I want a great place to race.
Thank you Floyd and Kevin and Angie for giving us a great place to race. Will keep my fingers crossed that everything will work out.


----------



## Crptracer

martini13 said:


> Talk about jerkn the Rug out from undernieth ya..I had to put that out there..Lets keep faith. Its not over .


!!Rim shot anyone!!


----------



## jtsbell

All the people at RCAR are top notch.Shure will miss Kevin and his family and all the hard work they have done.The best place that Cody and I have ran at bar none.THANKS FOR EVERY THING COLE FAMILY!!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Friends, 
First let me say that I was as shocked as all of you when I logged on the threads this morning and was blind-sided with the news concerning the track.

As you all know, my plan was to continue racing indoors until June1st and run the Quarter Scale program on the BPO until June21st, when the fair was scheduled to start. My plan was to then start looking for work, and possibly help out whom ever purchased the track whenever my schedule allowed.
Until this morning, that was me and my families plan, that way racing continued without interuption for our great racers/friends/customers.

Floyd contacted me today with a since of urgentcy wanting to move forward with the sale of the track. I understand, the decision was not mine, that said, I hate that y'all will miss out on some racing while the sale is finalized and the wait for Mr.Pennington to come to terms with the Marion County Fair Board with his new venture.

Floyd approached me three years ago about starting an outdoor race track so him and his buddy could run their nitro touring cars. I told him if we could get an indoor carpet track going as well, I would jump onboard and make it the best around. My goal was to bring World Class R/C Racing back to Indianapolis, and we did just that.
R/Car has played host to the past two Carpet Oval National Championships, numerious top level On-Road events, and clearly established itself as being the top carpet track in the country. This is not from just my own opinion, but that of virtually every racer that traveled to the track to run an event, including several track owners from other states.

I happy to see the mudslinging has stayed away from the threads and the only negative comment was deleted, which I am very disappointed a guy I thought was a friend would make such an implication.
Trust me, I could sling my share of mud, but I have came away from R/CAR a better person than I was when I arrived. My faith in God has changed my life since joining this organization, and that has been the greatest reward I walk away with.(Thank you Floyd Selzer and Jim & Caroline Quillin)

I cannot thank enough, all the new found friends that I have gained from this experience. Although many I may not see again, some will remain life long friends and that is truely just another blessing from my families R/CAR venture.

I would like to throw some numbers out there so some can see why R/CAR has struggled of late, as well as so many other RC tracks across the country.

The economy hit the track hard this year, just look at these numbers.

-Hurricane Series entries a year ago was 117...this season it was 82 at the first race, and 67 at the second race(we hosted 2 races this year).

-TOUR Oval Champs had 72 entries last year...this season we had 30.

-BRL had close to 100 last year...68 this season.

-The Grand Slam Series numbers were down from the previous year as well.

Weekly entries were at its lowest in our three years this season. There was quite a struggle with the utilities this year, even with the mild winter our cost was twice as much as the previous season. This was due to constant tampering with the thermostat, but I already said I would stay away from the mudslinging.That said, a thermostat set on 74 in a building that size is a financial suicide, I prefered keeping it on 64 degrees, but that was impossible to maintain without being there 24/7.

My family and I did the best we could, and I think most appreciated what we were trying to provide/accomplish. THANK YOU ALL!

I wish all the luck in the world to Mr.Pennington and hope you all give his offering a chance. It is a tough gig, so give him a fair shot.

Considering this is an R/CAR thread, I will leave it active for the next day or so before closing the thread. If it takes a negative direction, I will close it ASAP and have Hank delete it from Hobby Talk.

Mr.Pennington's new venture will come with a new name, threads, and website too follow I'm sure.

Once again, thanks you all and God Bless.


----------



## bpalmer

A big heartfelt thank you to everyone that had anything to do with the track. For Kevin,for putting on such an awesome efficient show. Angie for making sure we had good food and drink without ever leaving the building. Presley,for your commitment to helping out even though it made things tougher for you. for the guys that made a challenging track to drive on every time we came out, especially for the noobs like myself. And to all the drivers that really made the 'outatowners" feel welcome. And thanks to Bill for running the hobby shop and the donations for door prizes.R/CAR as we know it know will be missed.Best of luck to the new track....see you again come fall. :wave:


----------



## or8ital

I've only had the opportunity to race here a few times but it had become my favorite indoor track I had raced at. Hope you guys find a way to keep things going.


----------



## scootr117

I too only ran the Big Rug a few times due to the drive being so long from the house. But everytime I did go I was remembered ,welcomed and made to feel like an old friend... That is reason to always return somewhere. 

I wish Kevin all the luck in the world...maybe he should take up stand up comedy...he always had something funny to say.


----------



## davidl

Kevin, we have all been surprised as you have. I appreciated you being a standup guy at this time. I have enjoyed my time at R/Car and you were a big reason for that. I know this 2012 year has been difficult for your family in more ways than just a few and I pray for its well being.

I also see a new opportunity for racing at Marion County Fairgrounds. I see Bill is interested in continuing the activities for the drivers at that facility and I wish him good choices in making that path worth following. I pledge my support and insight to anything he wishes to do that will continue the success of the location.

I recommend to all drivers that have raced at R/Car and want to continue running at that location to do all in your power to attend the track on a regular basis and participate in the weekly activities as much as possible. That will be the best action for us to help Bill be successful in the short term which in turn will make our participation that much more rewarding.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I tell my kids that the only constant in life is that its going to change. Seems like everytime I get comfy, the winds of change blow!

The good thing is that as long as there are racers wanting to race, there should be a good business opportunity. Hopefully the economy will get better too which I'm sure has hurt attendence this year. I've never understood why we don't have 200 people there every week! Racing is a blast.

Thank you Kevin for your enthusiasm and good humor. It sure was something I always looked forward to each time I came to race. Enjoying with an afternoon or evening of r/c racing with like-minded nuts. 

And your family...wow, what great people (yes, kids are people too!).

Scott


----------



## Railroader

There really is no other good option [for me] for [competitive] RC carpet racing in Indy now. Not nearly at the high level of racers/director/and atmosphere as R/Car. I really hope whatever changes make the place even better.

The current economy has killed a lot of businesses and altered our country. It has affected me in tremendously bad ways. I have friends who have lost over $250k equity in their houses and are upside down on their mortgages in such a way that the only way to move is to forclose. Sometimes there just is no options.

Kevin completely changed how I view racing RC and allowed me to grow as a person. I know that sounds weird, but Kevin knows what I am talking about.


----------



## INDEED

Railroader said:


> There really is no other good option for RC carpet racing in Indy now. Not nearly at the high level of racers/director/and atmosphere as R/Car. I really hope whatever changes make the place even better.


srsly?

smh

Indeed


----------



## Crptracer

INDEED said:


> srsly?
> 
> smh
> 
> Indeed


Agree..that was a little rough..Just two different places with different directions...wouldnt say ones better than the other just "different"..well that and ones still open...just sayin...Just remember it will open back up and i understand it stinks right now but all will be back to normal...I think we should focus our attention to getting Mr.Pennington the help and support he needs to get us back to racing...:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Well no new news guys....Its gonna be a waiting game...From what I know Bill has to meet with the Fair board in a few days and some other things have to get takin care of...Not sure how long this thread will be up but I will start another if need be to just keep everyone up to date...

To the Cole Family I wish you guys the best in all your future endeavors and it has been a pleasure...


----------



## RustyS

c'mon Bill, I hate to buy parts for a car I can't drive. I guess I will get a little more fishing time this year.
Kevin if Chuck can drive from Cincy several times a week, you can still come race with us. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Crptracer

Floyd,

Im sure you have recived countless PM's or maybe not..Let me start by saying thank you for what you started and it has meant so much to so many and I hope it continues under new ownership..I ask that your generosity not end with or like this..Please do what you can to help with the transition. I dont know what happened nor do I need to know or expect a man of your character to point fingers or cast stones. I just ask for you, Mr.Quillen and Kevin to help us continue as best we can to keep this wonderful thing you started alive and growing...

Thank you,

Steve Vaught


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Just got my car fix today by heading to the Indiana State Fairgrounds (different than Marion County Fairgrounds where R/Car is located at) to take in the Mecum Auto & Memorabilia Auction which runs now through Sunday May 20, 2012.

Anyone who likes vintange and modern muscle cars should really check out this event. There were so many cars to look at I could barely take it all in. Bring good walking shoes as there are cars in multiple buildings and outside under tents. Also since it is an auto auction you can get up close and examine all the cars for sale.

Since we probably won't be racing this week, I highly recommend checking out the Mecum event. The admission is $15 and it was $5 to park in the fairgrounds. I spent over 4 hours looking at cars today and still didn't get to everything. Of course I was drooling over several 60's Mustangs.

For addtional info on the event and Indiana State Fairgrounds, check out these links.
http://www.in.gov/statefair/fairgrounds/index.html
http://www.mecum.com/auctions/auction_detail.cfm?AUCTION_ID=SC0512


----------



## Crptracer

I have texted and Pm'd several of you guys in hopes to start a grass root effort if you will to get across to the fairboard how much this track means to each of us and i did this on my own as I cannot sit here and not do anything as I wouldnt for any other track I have been to...I am asking all of you racers and visitors alike to Email [email protected] and title it RC Track..I am very positive that this will help and give a few more faces to our track..Kevin Cole,Floyd,Bill and Jim gave us something spectacular with there hard work and sacrifices and I want it to continue not just for myself but for any and all who have or will put a car down on or visit our track...There is no reason we should laydown now and not go out without a fight...Let your voices be heard and know that you did all you could to preserve our track....

Thanks to all who have read and put up with my continual posts...


----------



## MicroRacerM18

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Anyone who likes vintange and modern muscle cars should really check out this event. There were so many cars to look at I could barely take it all in. Bring good walking shoes as there are cars in multiple buildings and outside under tents. Also since it is an auto auction you can get up close and examine all the cars for sale.


I am headed over Friday. Sounded like a good excuse to take a vacation day. Just wish I could afford to bring something other than my ticket stub home with me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Vaught-Just exercise a little patience and all will work out.

When a given business is disolved, assets sold to another individual, an a new contract for location is worked out...it takes time.

Everyone involved wants this to all work out, it's just a matter of time:thumbsup:

I have no influence or input in this situation, it is all Floyd, Bill, and the Marion County Fair Board.

I am looking forward to racing real soon, it's just a matter of time.

(As soon as I find a new job, there will be a new X-Ray in the Cole garage)


----------



## Kevin Cole

Crptracer said:


> Not sure how long this thread will be up but I will start another if need be to just keep everyone up to date...
> 
> To the Cole Family I wish you guys the best in all your future endeavors and it has been a pleasure...


Thank you to Vaught and everyone else for all the kind words, it means a lot.

Like I mentioned a day or so ago, the threads will stay up for a few days.

Please understand R/CAR is no more, that is why the threads will soon be closed.

I would suggest rather than starting a new thread, use the thread Bill has already created for his hobby shop. That said, I would think you all should let Bill create any new threads concerning his new track, that way it can have the new name attached to the thread.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I am headed over Friday. Sounded like a good excuse to take a vacation day. Just wish I could afford to bring something other than my ticket stub home with me. :thumbsup:


I was looking for a 67 Mustang Fastback (not to buy but to see if there were any there). There was a 67 Mustang GT Fastback that sold for $15500. I found it after the sale. It was in pretty rough shape. Later a 68 Mustang Coupe sold for $10,000. There were some pretty cheap deals on cars.

Oh, I should mention kids 12 & under get in free for the Mecum auction.


----------



## wlpjr2

RustyS said:


> c'mon Bill, I hate to buy parts for a car I can't drive. I guess I will get a little more fishing time this year.
> Kevin if Chuck can drive from Cincy several times a week, you can still come race with us. Don't be a stranger.


The battery for your Radio will be here Today, don't worry we will have you back racing as soon as possible.


----------



## wlpjr2

*New Thread for Hobby R/C Speedway*

I want to thank everyone for the well wishes and offers of help to get us back up and racing. It's really been overwhelming, especially to hear from so many of the guys we haven't seen for years.

Currently we are working on a proposal to be submitted at the May 25th Fair Board Meeting. I have been in touch with the Fair Board President, Cathy Clark. Things started off a little rocky due to some misinformation she has been told, I assured her that these things were not true to my knowledge and that I would try to find out where they came from. She naturally has concerns given their current situation with the previous track also. By the end of our chat Mrs. Clark seemed to be receptive to some of the ideas I suggested to move forward. Given how bad this Lady's original impression of me was, I think it went very well. 

I have also found out that many of our racers were told the same or similar things. If you have been told things about me that you have concerns about, please ask me about it. I hope that the person or persons spreading this misinformation realizes that it is no way helping getting our race track back up and running.

This is the link for for the new thread and Again "Thank You"
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=363307


----------



## wlpjr2

*Join us on Facebook!*

http://www.facebook.com/hobbyrcindy


----------



## wlpjr2

*Brilliant Idea!*

A mail box full of messages at the Fair in the morning, maybe we will get a phone call. 

And Again, don't let things you have heard keep you from getting to know me or anyone. At least give me a legitimate chance to not like me. LOL It's Late!


----------

